# Seguimento Europa 2010



## nimboestrato (1 Jan 2010 às 05:14)

E no 1º segundo do novo ano as temperaturas na Europa apresentam particularidades invulgares:
A Irlanda está mais fria em média 10º que os Balcãs e Turquia
que navegam em estranho suave Inverno.
Na Escandinávia , o frio intenso chega até ao sudoeste norueguês.
A Escócia e todo o interior da Inglaterra conhecem o rigor do frio continental.







[/URL][/IMG]

Onde param os ventos temperados do Atlântico ?
Não é " coisa normal" tanto cariz continental,por este Oceano adentro.
E o que dizem para aí , do que pode ainda vir.

Tanto frio a norte a entrar no Oceano,
tanta chuva a sul a chegar a bom porto ,a  terras normalmente carenciadas.
De quando em vez, há anos que começam assim...


----------



## AnDré (1 Jan 2010 às 08:58)

Bom Dia!

E bom ano novo para todos.

Em Poznan, na Polonia, esteve toda a noite a nevar de forma fraca.
O cenario do lado de fora da janela e' magico:












E neste momento neva com alguma intensidade.


----------



## irpsit (1 Jan 2010 às 15:43)

O frio aqui ainda não chegou.
Esteve um belo dia de sol, mas agora chegou o nevoeiro.
Máxima de 6.4ºC
Sigo com 4.1ºC de momento.

Mas o vento já rodou de O para NO.


----------



## irpsit (2 Jan 2010 às 08:17)

Amanheceu o dia e tal como previsto está a nevar com intensidade, embora sem pegar (neve húmida). Temperatura 1.0ºC, e em queda ligeira.




irpsit disse:


> O frio aqui ainda não chegou.
> Esteve um belo dia de sol, mas agora chegou o nevoeiro.
> Máxima de 6.4ºC
> Sigo com 4.1ºC de momento.
> ...


----------



## J.S. (2 Jan 2010 às 09:43)

*Middelburg, Holanda: 3 cm neve e 0,0 C*

O novo golpe de frio começa. Mas temos um komma ou Polar Low no East Anglia. Não sabemos onde vai, mas o Landfall pode estar diretamente sobre me! Outras periodos com (bastante?) neve esta possivel, mas não e certo. 
O minimum fui -4,7 C. O maxima ate agora 1,0.

Outros dias? Ate 16 janeiro temperaturas sempre (dia e noite) baixo do zero!
E quando temos neve (10 cm ou mais) temperaturas entre -10 e -15 e talvez mais baixas estão possivel. Vamos a ver!


----------



## filipept (2 Jan 2010 às 12:06)

Existem já mais vozes a dizer que este poderá ser o inverno mais frio dos ultimos 25 anos (neste caso no RU), e até dos ultimos 100 anos.

O seguinte link relaciona-se com o Reino Unido (por isso coloco nesta secção)

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/topics/w...est-winters-in-100-years-experts-predict.html

De referir que se o frio não chegar em força a Portugal não quer dizer que grande parte da Europa não o esteja a sentir de forma severa.


----------



## irpsit (2 Jan 2010 às 13:15)

Que fixe!
E vou reconhecer o facto de o primeiro a ter previsto isto, há longos meses atrás foi o Joe Bastardi da accuweather (reconheço o mérito e precisão dele, apesar de não concordar com ele no seu extremisto anti-aquecimento global)

Os modelos colocam quase toda a Europa, acima da latitude 40 (excepto PI), abaixo dos -10ºC daqui por uma semana.

Sigo em Viena com neve fraca
Min 0.7ºC, Max 1.8º




filipept disse:


> Existem já mais vozes a dizer que este poderá ser o inverno mais frio dos ultimos 25 anos (neste caso no RU), e até dos ultimos 100 anos.
> 
> O seguinte link relaciona-se com o Reino Unido (por isso coloco nesta secção)
> 
> ...


----------



## Vince (2 Jan 2010 às 13:28)

Em UK e países nórdicos sim, na Europa em geral não vejo nada de extraordinário nesta entrada, parece-me normal para esta altura do ano. 

Para a Áustria por exemplo esta entrada tem que comer muita papa para estar ao nível da de há 25 anos atrás, em 1985, onde as temperaturas em Viena devem ter ido aos -20ºC. Nesta não vejo menos do que -10ºC nesta entrada e isso são temperaturas que Viena vê de vez em quando em Janeiro, só para não ir mais longe, 2002, 2003 ou 2006.


----------



## irpsit (2 Jan 2010 às 15:31)

Gostei dessa Vince!, mas tens razão, a entrada tem mesmo que "comer muita papa" até chegar aos -18ºC (para estar no top dos últimos 25 anos).
Ir até aos -10ºC é relativamente trivial (ocorre em média a cada 3 anos), e em 2009 até ocorreu por duas vezes. Já chegar aos -20ºC é raro.

Mas espero que a homogenia destas previsões esteja mesmo correcta. Quer os vários modelos europeus, o Joe Bastardi, ou o IM austríaco, são unânimes me prever temperaturas na ordem a ultrapassar os -15ºC. Se ocorrer, será só após dia 9.

O AA polar ainda só afecta os países nórdicos, como dizes. A questão vai ser saber se a corrente de oeste se vai interromper tempo suficiente para permitir tal descida de temperatura. Não parece, mas vamos ter esperança (até para ver se o frio chega também a Portugal).

Sigo com *0.0ºC*, vento moderado a forte, céu encoberto, sensação térmica de -8ºC.



Vince disse:


> Em UK e países nórdicos sim, na Europa em geral não vejo nada de extraordinário nesta entrada, parece-me normal para esta altura do ano.
> 
> Para a Áustria por exemplo esta entrada tem que comer muita papa para estar ao nível da de há 25 anos atrás, em 1985, onde as temperaturas em Viena devem ter ido aos -20ºC. Nesta não vejo menos do que -10ºC nesta entrada e isso são temperaturas que Viena vê de vez em quando em Janeiro, só para não ir mais longe, 2002, 2003 ou 2006.


----------



## Lemine (2 Jan 2010 às 23:02)

Aqui estão novas fotos da fhoen e site atualizado cumulinembi
http://www.meteoalmennosansalvatore.it


----------



## irpsit (3 Jan 2010 às 08:24)

Segundo os modelos, entre dia 4 e 9 entram algumas depressões na Europa Central misturando-se com o ar frio de norte: creio que irá haver bastante nevões, além do frio generalizado (mínimas entre os -3ºC e -10ºC).
Depois, após dia 10, o AA polar parece querer estabelecer-se e as temperaturas deverão cair ainda mais (isto se não entrar mais depressões e continuar a neve).

Sigo em Viena, com mínima *-3.2ºC*, e céu pouco nublado. Vou ver a neve 
Que mínimas têm aí o pessoal da Holanda, Polónia, França...?


----------



## J.S. (3 Jan 2010 às 09:26)

*-14,4 C na Holanda (Berhout KNMI) esta manhã*

Mas outra vez, aqui muito menos frio. Ontem tivemos neve (3-4 cm so) e esta noite chuva (!%@@#) e depois um bocadinho de neve. Todo esta branco, mas menos que ontem. Temperatura aqui -3 a -4 C. A situação não esta na costa Holandesa, mais o menos onde eu vivo (um poco mais no interior..) e esta semana pode estar menos frio que eu espero...

Bom, algumas fotografias de ontem na minha cidade:





















E feliz ano novo para todos!!!!


----------



## Dan (3 Jan 2010 às 09:39)

*Re: Seguimento Europa 2009*

Excelentes fotos


----------



## MSantos (3 Jan 2010 às 11:26)

*Re: Seguimento Europa 2009*

Fotos muito bonitas

Bonita cidade


----------



## Mjhb (3 Jan 2010 às 12:06)

*Re: Seguimento Europa 2009*

Muito bem!

Parabéns pelas imagens e obrigado pela partilha...


----------



## joseoliveira (3 Jan 2010 às 14:48)

*Re: Seguimento Europa 2009*

O velho continente no seu melhor e ao qual já nos habituou com excelentes cenários de Inverno...; fantásticas...


----------



## FTerroso (3 Jan 2010 às 15:37)

*Re: Seguimento Europa 2009*

16:36hs e estao 0° e a previsao é que a neve chegue daqui a pouco.

A noite a minima foi de -4°. A semana vai continuar gelada.


----------



## irpsit (3 Jan 2010 às 18:15)

*Re: Seguimento Europa 2009*

Sigo com -1.1ºC, e neve fraca. 
Todo o rio havia gelo nos passeios e alguma acumulação de neve. 

Mínima -3ºC, Máxima 0ºC



FTerroso disse:


> 16:36hs e estao 0° e a previsao é que a neve chegue daqui a pouco.
> 
> A noite a minima foi de -4°. A semana vai continuar gelada.


----------



## FTerroso (3 Jan 2010 às 18:33)

*Re: Seguimento Europa 2009*

Começou a neve nesse instante. Sigo com 0°.


----------



## FTerroso (3 Jan 2010 às 18:58)

*Re: Seguimento Europa 2009*

A neve cai forte agora e segundo o Meteox, uma grande "mancha" de precipitação se aproxima vindo do oeste. Acho que vai começar o show!

Lembrando que o Meteo France decretou alerta laranja para essa região aqui devido a neve e gelo na estrada.


----------



## iceworld (3 Jan 2010 às 19:24)

*Re: Seguimento Europa 2009*



FTerroso disse:


> A neve cai forte agora e segundo o Meteox, uma grande "mancha" de precipitação se aproxima vindo do oeste. Acho que vai começar o show!
> 
> Lembrando que o Meteo France decretou alerta laranja para essa região aqui devido a neve e gelo na estrada.



Lembra-te aqui do pessoal e


----------



## J.S. (3 Jan 2010 às 20:13)

*Outra fotografias de outras partes de Holanda*

Algumas de Noroeste, nordeste e ultima da minha cidade (gosto a luz).

As temperaturas ficaram entre -2 e -6 durante o dia, agora nas regiões com neve a temperatura esta entre -6 e -15 C.


----------



## Thomar (3 Jan 2010 às 20:28)

*Re: Outra fotografias de outras partes de Holanda*



J.S. disse:


> Algumas de Noroeste, nordeste e ultima da minha cidade (gosto a luz).
> 
> As temperaturas ficaram entre -2 e -6 durante o dia, agora nas regiões com neve a temperatura esta entre -6 e -15 C.



Fotos Espectaculares!!!


----------



## Dan (3 Jan 2010 às 20:46)

*Re: Outra fotografias de outras partes de Holanda*

Que fotos mais espectaculares 



J.S. disse:


>



Bonito carro


----------



## Nuno (3 Jan 2010 às 21:02)

*Re: Outra fotografias de outras partes de Holanda*

Lindas, a Europa com Neve é logo outra coisa, espectacular


----------



## FTerroso (3 Jan 2010 às 21:39)

Aqui sigo com -2° e 5cm de neve.


----------



## FTerroso (3 Jan 2010 às 22:38)

Segue fotos da situaçao neste momento:














abraços


----------



## J.S. (3 Jan 2010 às 23:25)

*Aos 20.30 horas ja -7,4 C com nevoeiro sobre o neve*

Na minha estação nordeste da minha cidade do Middelburg, Holanda. Na costa (15 km mais ao oeuste) so -2,1 (não ha neve la, quase sempre mesma coisa...).


----------



## irpsit (4 Jan 2010 às 05:32)

*Re: Aos 20.30 horas ja -7,4 C com nevoeiro sobre o neve*

Parabéns pelas vossas fotos espectaculares, J.S. e FTerroso!
Cenários líndissimos!

Sigo em Viena com -3ºC e céu encoberto.
Só não percebo a bolsa de ar "quente" que está aqui instalada (deve ser devido ao fenómeno föhn, lol!)
Segue -10ºC nas restantes cidades da Áustria como Salzburgo, e em Zurique e Budapeste, e -7ºC desde Paris, Holanda à Alemanha.

No entanto, vai amanhecer a cidade branca.



J.S. disse:


> Na minha estação nordeste da minha cidade do Middelburg, Holanda. Na costa (15 km mais ao oeuste) so -2,1 (não ha neve la, quase sempre mesma coisa...).


----------



## FTerroso (4 Jan 2010 às 14:03)

Aqui sigo agora com -1°. Depois de nevar boa parte da noite voltou a nevar com força agora. A camada chega a 10 cm!!


----------



## irpsit (4 Jan 2010 às 15:45)

Em Viena sigo com -2ºC a meio da tarde, foi um belo dia de sol mas sempre com um vento demasiado gelado (sensação térmica bem desagradável). Cidades como Salburgo ou Budapeste já seguem com -7ºC de momento.


----------



## N_Fig (4 Jan 2010 às 19:02)

Este que acabou à tão pouco tempo assim se comportou:
Temperatura:



Precipitação:



Um mês chuvoso e quente a Sul e frio e seco a Norte.


----------



## J.S. (4 Jan 2010 às 22:57)

*Filme do centro de Holanda ontem (3 janeiro)*

Fui no centro de Holanda (Lelystad) O Tminima não fui la, mas mais ao sul:Gilze-Rijen KNMI -16 C (portanto hoje, esta manhã 4 janeiro 2010. O record desta inverno esta -18,4 em dezembro 2009).


----------



## AnDré (4 Jan 2010 às 23:06)

*Re: Filme do centro de Holanda ontem (3 janeiro)*



J.S. disse:


> Fui no centro de Holanda (Lelystad) O Tminima não fui la, mas mais ao sul:Gilze-Rijen KNMI -16 C (portanto hoje, esta manhã 4 janeiro 2010. O record desta inverno esta -18,4 em dezembro 2009).
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UwhyyPQjxxs&feature=player_embedded



Que espectáculo!!

Muito bom J.S.
Muito bom mesmo.


----------



## nimboestrato (5 Jan 2010 às 02:26)

Oh J.S. que maravilha de vídeo.(devidamente acompanhado-boa música)

E todo esse frio, entra Atlântico dentro , invade até o 
sudoeste e sul das ilhas britânicas, chega à Irlanda
e não dá mostras de arredar .Estará instalado para mais uns quantos dias.







[/URL][/IMG]

Não sendo extremos de outrora,
é no entanto , para a região, tempo há muito fora de moda ...
Para não falar da Escandinávia (toda) , Polónia e Alemanha, entre outros...


----------



## FTerroso (5 Jan 2010 às 07:10)

Aqui sigo com -4° e coooontinua a nevar. Ja vai com 12 cm!!

Esta previsto para sexta  e sabado muito mais neve.


----------



## irpsit (5 Jan 2010 às 08:03)

FTerroso, de novo, com temperatura igualzinha à tua: *-4.2ºC*. Céu encoberto mas nenhuma neve chega cá; tudo retido nos Alpes! 

----

Assim não vale. Não ultrapassei ainda o 1cm......

Maioria das terras dos Alpes seguem com temperaturas muito baixas. *-13ºC* em Salzburgo, imaginem!! Isto por se encontrar na encosta norte dos Alpes onde o frio de noroeste ficou retido. Viena geralmente só leva com frio a sério se o vento rodar para norte, nordeste ou este. Com vento de sudoeste ou oeste a temperatura nunca consegue descer muito (devido ao föhn) e geralmente a temperatura até se mantém positiva.

É então de salientar que é interessante ter uma temperatura tão baixa com vento de sudoeste!!! Estou a ver que se roda para nordeste, para ver a temperatura descer em queda livre. O que eu gostava era de ver aquela massa da Holanda e UK a chegar aqui e juntar-se com a massa do Mediterrâneo, e assim tinha a nevada do século.

Em algumas cidades da Áustria as mínimas tem estado na ordem dos -15ºC a -20ºC.



> Aqui sigo com -4° e coooontinua a nevar. Ja vai com 12 cm!!
> Esta previsto para sexta e sabado muito mais neve.


----------



## FTerroso (5 Jan 2010 às 09:16)

irpsit disse:


> FTerroso, de novo, com temperatura igualzinha à tua: *-4.2ºC*. Céu encoberto mas nenhuma neve chega cá; tudo retido nos Alpes!
> 
> ----
> 
> ...



Por essa previsao os seus 1cm deve aumentar consideravelmente! 

Previsao para Viena:






Boa sorte!!


----------



## irpsit (5 Jan 2010 às 12:48)

Sigo com -3.5ºC, com nevoeiro e chuvisco de neve (snow grains).
Vento moderado de sudoeste. Parece que vai ser esta a minha máxima.
Está um dia mesmo frio. Pelo satélite parece que a neve a sério vem a caminho.



FTerroso disse:


> Por essa previsao os seus 1cm deve aumentar consideravelmente!
> 
> Previsao para Viena:
> 
> ...


----------



## FTerroso (5 Jan 2010 às 18:14)

Pois é, para ca tb vem nos mesmos dias mas com menos quantidade. Repare que a temperatura praticamente nao passa dos 0°






Aqui no momento sigo com -2° e tb neve em graos, mas a cidade esta completamente branca com a neve que ja caiu!


----------



## MSantos (5 Jan 2010 às 18:17)

Video muito bom *J.S.*

Obrigado pela partilha


----------



## irpsit (5 Jan 2010 às 21:45)

Já vivi na Holanda e nunca tinha visto assim o país tão "siberiano"!

Sigo em Viena com -4ºC, e céu encoberto, muito frio, mas AINDA sem neve.

Gosto especialmente da temperatura actual de Oslo de -21ºC ou da máxima de -17ºC.
Começa a ser algo brutal a expansão e extensão do frio europeu.


----------



## irpsit (5 Jan 2010 às 23:11)

irpsit disse:


> Já vivi na Holanda e nunca tinha visto assim o país tão "siberiano"!
> 
> Sigo em Viena com -4ºC, e céu encoberto, muito frio, mas AINDA sem neve.
> 
> ...



EDIT: começou a nevar há cerca de meia-hora com intensidade.
Já acumula 2-3cm. Amanhã coloco fotos!


----------



## JoãoDias (5 Jan 2010 às 23:22)

Verdadeiramente brutal o meteograma para San Sebastian por exemplo, digno de uma qualquer cidade do leste da Europa. 

http://wxweb.meteostar.com/sample/sample.shtml?text=leso


----------



## Sunderlandz (6 Jan 2010 às 00:37)

*Neve no Reino Unido*

Boa noite colegas

Peço desculpa pelo off-topic, mas nao consegui resistir!

Se estiver a fazer algo mal, peço mais uma vez desculpa...

http://zaphod.camstreams.com/

http://nairb1.camstreams.com/

http://camglobal16.camstreams.com/


----------



## snowstorm (6 Jan 2010 às 00:39)

*Re: Neve no Reino Unido*



Sunderlandz disse:


> Boa noite colegas
> 
> Peço desculpa pelo off-topic, mas nao consegui resistir!
> 
> ...



Um amigo meu está em Londres a terminar as suasférias e disse-me que neva em grande quantidade.


----------



## J.S. (6 Jan 2010 às 00:45)

Irpsit: e possivel, não sei quanto tempo?

Isto, so muito perto da minha cidade entre 2003 2009 (lamento, mas mars 2004 não ha outres que são impressionantes tambem..). 2-5 km ao nordeste.

Portanto: acho que este video esta muito bonita sim senhor. Mas especial na Holanda? Não esta especial onde eu vivo e eu não vivo num lado bestante frio...

1) 1 fevreiro 2003 (Blizzard, Tmin -12,4 C, fui tambem o minimo do pais esta dia)






4 mars 2005, meu amigo Henk,  Tmin desta dia -12,3. Ao centro do pais 
-20,7 C

2) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




4 mars 2005

3) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




4) 30 dezemebro 2005 (Blizzard) 







30 dezembro 2005, meu amigo Henk
5) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





6) Mais calma, 22 dezembro 2007. Um Picea Omorika (Serbian Srpuce) na minha cidade






7) Minha cidade, 22 dezembro 2007






8) 6 janeiro 2009, 10 km ao sul do Eindhoven (com -13 C). lago e patinar.






9) 10 janeiro 2009, um lago ao 5 km noreste da minha cidade. Patinar, o que eu gosto tambem (200 km em 2009)






10) 10 janeiro 2009: for fun. My weatherstation in the field...


----------



## AnDré (6 Jan 2010 às 00:50)

Tenho mantido contacto com a família que me acolheu nos dias que estive em Poznan na Polónia. 

Segundo a Anna, a jovem de 22 anos que nos acolheu, nos últimos dias tem nevado de forma fraca.
Às 23h estavam -10ºC.

Algumas fotografias de hoje:
















Fotos de Anna Makowska


----------



## joseoliveira (6 Jan 2010 às 02:23)

Excelentes registos a surgirem a cada momento como estes 2 últimos...

Interessante e ao mesmo tempo insólito o aspecto do RS apresentado por *JS*


----------



## irpsit (6 Jan 2010 às 08:05)

Aqui caiu um bom nevão de noite!!!! Infelizmente agora só neva fraco.
Acumulação cerca 10cm. Logo coloco as fotos. Sigo com -3ºC.

Óptimas vossas as vossas da Holanda e Polónia!


----------



## David sf (6 Jan 2010 às 13:50)

Belas fotos:

http://aeiou.visao.pt/veja-as-fotos-da-europa-coberta-de-neve=f543364


----------



## J.S. (6 Jan 2010 às 16:55)

O mesmo RS, 3 meses antes...










joseoliveira disse:


> Excelentes registos a surgirem a cada momento como estes 2 últimos...
> 
> Interessante e ao mesmo tempo insólito o aspecto do RS apresentado por *JS*


----------



## J.S. (6 Jan 2010 às 17:03)

*Outra vez muita neve no oeuste da Holanda*

Haarlem, que fui sem neve ate agora (desde sabado..), recebe 26 cm de neve em so 4 horas....No Den Helder, que fica numa posição muito maritimo o termometro caio de 0 aos -7 C em uma hora. Atras o "occlusion" o aire e de cA (continental Artica) e com 15 cm de neve e sem nuvems, isto e possivel..
Aqui, so 3 cm de neve (congelado) Tmax durante o dia -2,2 C. Tenho muito tensão (com muitos outras adeptos de neve): o neve entrar nossa região o não?? E muito dificil previsar isto!!


----------



## FTerroso (6 Jan 2010 às 20:44)

Sigo agora com -8°!!


----------



## AnDré (7 Jan 2010 às 01:49)

> *Reino Unido em alerta vermelho*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Fonte: DN


----------



## stormy (7 Jan 2010 às 13:02)

http://sat24.com/gb
a loucura de neve e gelo na grã bretenha...o arquipelago amenizado e verde devido á corrente do golfo gelou e está branco, resplandecente sob massas de ar artico continental vindas de leste


----------



## AnDré (7 Jan 2010 às 13:04)

stormy disse:


> http://sat24.com/gb
> a loucura de neve e gelo na grã bretenha...o arquipelago amenizado e verde devido á corrente do golfo gelou e está branco, resplandecente sob massas de ar artico continental vindas de leste








Fantástico!


----------



## Mário Barros (7 Jan 2010 às 13:10)

*Mau Tempo: Cancelados quatro voos da easyJet com partida de Faro e destino Reino Unido*

Quatro voos da companhia aérea easyJet com partida de Faro e destino ao Reino Unido foram hoje cancelados, na sequência das más condições climatéricas que continuam a afectar o território britânico, confirmou um porta-voz da empresa.

"No que se refere ao número de voos posso adiantar que hoje, e até ao momento, foram cancelados quatro voos da easyJet em Portugal, apenas no aeroporto de Faro", declarou a referida fonte em declarações à Lusa.

De acordo com o porta-voz da empresa, os aviões dispõem de capacidade para transportar 150 pessoas sendo que, "neste momento", não existem dados sobre o número de passageiros portugueses afectados com a decisão.

SAPO


----------



## irpsit (7 Jan 2010 às 15:22)

Em Viena, segue um dia limpo após o nevão de ontem, que despejou aqui *20cm* na cidade, e *35cm* nos arredores! Ver fotos abaixo.

Pelo satélite, vê-se a possibilidade de um nevão da década a caminho, isto se a massa de sudoeste não aquecer muito e estragar a festa para a chuva. O IM local prevê 45cm de neve para o fim de semana (e 80cm nalguns locais) (!!!), o que me parece exagerado, mas vou esperar.

A temperatura esteve e está à volta dos *-2ºC *(o que é muito agradável comparando com o que já esteve). Ainda há muita neve acumulada nas ruas da cidada. A cidade está bela, com as árvores cristalizadas com gelo e neve, e os carros subterrados em camadas espessas de neve.


----------



## FTerroso (7 Jan 2010 às 19:49)

Estamos em alerta laranja para amanha. Fim de semana com muita neve por aqui. OS 10cm neve que caiu no inicio da semana nao derreteu nada e vai acumular com essa que vem. Vamos ver o que vai ser!!


----------



## nimboestrato (7 Jan 2010 às 19:51)

Boas fotos Irpsit...
Priveligiado serás com tais belos cenários.

Mas frio, frio ,para além das regiões já aqui referidas
continua na Escandinávia normalmente fria, este Janeiro 
completamente enregelada.
Impressionante os valores da temperatura hoje há 2 horas atrás ( 18 UTC)







[/URL]

[/IMG]

Mesmo o sudoeste da Noruega que muitas vezes devido à sua 
localização geográfica queda um pouco à margem deste frio glacial,
desta vez, também ele a  não escapar...

Habemos Inverno em quase toda a Europa...


----------



## irpsit (7 Jan 2010 às 20:00)

Pois!!!

O IM local prevê *25-70cm* de nova neve, a juntar-se aos 15cm que ainda restam da neve que caíu ontem (e alerta vermelho). Parece-me muito, e a ser, seria um nevão histórico, daqueles que ocorrem poucas vezes por século, aqui em Viena. Não quero criar expectativas...

Fantásticas temperaturas na Escandinávia. Mas não tanto quanto os -25ºC que Oslo já marcou ou os -17ºC de Estocolmo. Está a ser um Inverno brutal, só falta mesmo o frio e neve chegarem aos sítios mais a sul: Portugal, Espanha, Itália e Grécia.

Sigo com quase *-4ºC* e céu novamente encoberto (já vem a caminho!)


----------



## FTerroso (7 Jan 2010 às 20:44)

Uauuuu!! 70 cm?!! Maravilha heim?

Bom, a depressao vindo do mediterraneo/Espanha ja esta no sul da França e vem subiiiindo e amanha ja toma metade do territorio frances.

Vejam a "mancha"!





E eis a situaçao no momento:


----------



## irpsit (7 Jan 2010 às 20:59)

Eu não acredito nos 25-70cm, assim como não acredito na neve em Portugal junto ao litoral...
Acredito antes nuns 15-30cm... que já seria relativamente invulgar.

Penso que o recorde é de 1941 e de 50cm...
A massa traz também ar relativamente quente (que pode estragar a festa)


----------



## FTerroso (7 Jan 2010 às 22:42)

Isso ta virando um montro!!


----------



## MSantos (7 Jan 2010 às 23:05)

Bonitas fotos *irpsit*


----------



## Gerofil (8 Jan 2010 às 02:31)

O nome para uma ilha coberta de neve em Janeiro de 2010 ? 






_"Esta impressionante imagem feita pelos satélites TERRA da NASA mostra o rigor do inverno no hemisfério norte. A ilha da Grã-Bretanha está integralmente coberta com uma pesada camada de neve, tendo algumas áreas apresentado a maior quantidade de neve nos últimos 50 anos.
Embora esta imagem nos pareça belíssima a partir do espaço, as baixas temperaturas que seguiram esta violenta nevasca tornaram as estradas perigosamente congeladas, de acordo com as novas notícias. Assim, em 07 de janeiro de 2010, as temperaturas noturnas atingiram -18° Celsius e pontos isolados com a média abaixo de -10° Celsius em toda a ilha britânica."_

Eternos Aprendizes


----------



## AnDré (8 Jan 2010 às 02:50)

É, para mim, a imagem do dia...







Também referida pelo rijo.


----------



## irpsit (8 Jan 2010 às 07:13)

Lembro-me de ver a Europa Central até Espanha coberta de neve. Mas nunca o Reino Unido assim coberto. É uma imagem muito bonita!

Sigo em Viena (*-2.6ºC*), espreitei pela janela, e já caíram mais uns ~10cm de neve de noite. Mais neve ainda vem a caminho e as ruas já estao tão brancas. O satélite mostra uns monstro a caminho!!








Gerofil disse:


> O nome para uma ilha coberta de neve em Janeiro de 2010 ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## FTerroso (8 Jan 2010 às 09:31)

Começou a festa! Ja começam a cair os primeiros flocos. Meteo France fala em 17cm de neve entre hoje e amanha.

Sigo com -3°


----------



## nimboestrato (8 Jan 2010 às 10:37)

AnDré disse:


> É, para mim, a imagem do dia...
> 
> [/URL]



É de facto impressionante vermos as Ilhas Britânicas assim tão congeladas.
E hoje as mínimas voltaram a ser invulgarmente baixas um pouco por todo o lado.






[/URL]

[/IMG]

Até a Irlanda não escapa a esta vaga de frio (Dublin com - 9º ). 
Outrossim , o sul da Itália, os Balcãs, a Grécia e a Turquia gozam 
neste Inverno de suavidade meteorológica, também ela pouco comum.
Lá virá a sua vez ...e lá aliviará onde agora o frio aperta...
Quantas vezes assim não é: - se de um lado tapa, do outro destapa...


----------



## irpsit (8 Jan 2010 às 13:27)

Condições um pouco Blizzard em Viena.
Sigo com -2ºC e novos 15cm de neve (30cm nos arredores).
Neva sem parar (e por vezes intenso). Ainda funcionam os transportes, mas começa a ser dificil.
É o "lake-effect" do Mediterrâneo.

Os balcãs também estão a ter um grande blizzard, e deve ser onde se sentir com mais força desta tempestade de inverno.
Acumulação 20-25cm de neve em Viena, 50cm nos arredores.
Só rezo para a precipitação continue sob a forma de neve à medida que entra o ar quente.



nimboestrato disse:


> É de facto impressionante vermos as Ilhas Britânicas assim tão congeladas.
> E hoje as mínimas voltaram a ser invulgarmente baixas um pouco por todo o lado.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## hurricane (8 Jan 2010 às 13:32)

bem para mim parece quase um cenario do filme 'day after tomorrow' nao acham???

que lindo
quem me dera ver um dia assim portugal ahahah


----------



## AnDré (8 Jan 2010 às 14:06)

A neve ontem caiu próxima da fronteira Alentejana.






No meteored os relatos foram de euforia.


----------



## Lemine (8 Jan 2010 às 14:10)

Olá a todos, hoje eu estava esperando para fazer o pecado de uma polegada de chuva com neve em vez de apenas 3 ° C, espero que em breve a elaboração de

http://www.meteoalmennosansalvatore.it


----------



## FTerroso (8 Jan 2010 às 15:00)

Sigo agora com somente -3°. Neva bem forte neste momento e a camada vai em 13 cm.


----------



## Pek (8 Jan 2010 às 15:53)

Importantes nevadas con fuerte ventisca en la fachada oriental ibérica (rojo), con nieve incluso a nivel del mar en el Mediterráneo. Observad en la imagen de hoy el efecto "muralla" que los Pirineos y la Cordillera Cantábrica (verde) ejercen sobre la precipitación de modo que los núcleos de precipitación procedentes del Norte quedan retenidos en las cordilleras y sólo pasan por el corredor vasco-burgalés (amarillo) dejando nieve en esas zonas. En otras zonas, aunque sobre frío, no nieva (o lo hace débilmente) por estar a "espaldas" de dichas montañas. Los núcleos que cruzan esas zonas se reactivan en otros lugares, como por ejemplo el Sistema Central (rosa), donde de nuevo quedan retenidos y generan nevadas. También se observa la nieve en Galicia y en el sureste peninsular.







 Las nevadas en la Cordillera Cantábrica y cara norte pirenaica generarán espesores enormes al final del episodio (como sucede todos los años con entradas de norte). Por cierto, ojo con las mínimas en la noche del domingo, que pueden irse a registros de -20 a -30 ºC en zonas subcantábricas de Castilla y León y Cantabria. Veremos.

 Dejo un par de fotos de StormCell (foro meteored) con nieve a nivel del mar en Hospitalet de L'Infant (Tarragona)











 Saludos


----------



## Pek (8 Jan 2010 às 16:30)

Afueras de Albacete capital (a 1 km). Fotos de AlbaLliónmeteo. Esta mañana con ventisca:











 La estepa albaceteña 

 No os perdais estos dos reportajes de la pasada entrada fría (mediados de diciembre):

 60 cm de nieve (hasta 1 metro en algunos sitios) en la provincia de *¡¡Alicante!! *  A pocos kilómetros del Mediterráneo y Benidorm (aunque a 700 msnm, jeje)

http://foro.meteored.com/reportajes...tja+alicante+14+diciembre+2009-t112268.0.html

 Y este de la provincia de Burgos el día 20. Un paseo a -16 ºC. ¿Quien decía que en Iberia no hace frío?  Fotos dignas de la estepa rusa, no os las perdais.

http://foro.meteored.com/reportajes...te+cencellada+y+20+cm+de+nieve-t113051.0.html

 Saludos


----------



## Z13 (8 Jan 2010 às 16:42)

Brutal!

Grandes reportagens!!!


----------



## irpsit (8 Jan 2010 às 16:50)

Sigo em Viena, -1ºC, neva intensamente, e está surreal o cenário.
A camada (na cidade) tem >30cm, a maioria caiu hoje.

Nos arredores, as acumulações dos últimos dias já devem chegar aos 60-70cm. 
Faz deste nevão, que aliás começou em Espanha, um nevão histórico.

Digo mesmo surreal, por toda a atmosfera e momentos que se observam na cidade.


----------



## Pek (8 Jan 2010 às 17:28)

Imagen de webcam de hace 15 minutos de Falset (Tarragona). A poco más de 300 msnm y 15 km en línea recta del mar Mediterráneo. Comunican que hay 60 cm de nieve en la localidad






 No está mal


----------



## Dan (8 Jan 2010 às 18:16)

Grandes nevões por Espanha


----------



## MSantos (8 Jan 2010 às 19:31)

Nevões impressionantes na Europa

Belas imagens pek


----------



## vinc7e (8 Jan 2010 às 19:55)

Pek disse:


>




Esta foto esta brutal


----------



## Mjhb (8 Jan 2010 às 20:50)

Muito boas as fotos.

Gosto especialmente da segunda.Que moca...


----------



## irpsit (8 Jan 2010 às 21:14)

Aqui seguem imagens do (ainda decorrente) nevão em Viena. Deliciem-se!

*Bancos de jardim (e jardim) subterrados na neve*





*Mais neve...*





*A tarefa árdua de tirar um carro do sítio...*





*De manhã ainda só estavam 20cm de acumulação. À bocado já estavam mais de 30cm!*





*Nevando intensamente. Os carros começam a ficar enterrados...*





*A beleza das árvores congeladas...*





*Num parque público, as pessoas divertem-se*


----------



## Mário Barros (8 Jan 2010 às 21:19)

Que saga de neve na UK


----------



## Dan (8 Jan 2010 às 21:38)

irpsit disse:


> Aqui seguem imagens do (ainda decorrente) nevão em Viena. Deliciem-se!



Grande nevão 

……………………..

Algumas fotos estão demasiado grandes e isso dificulta a leitura deste tópico.


----------



## irpsit (8 Jan 2010 às 22:26)

Acabou-se a festa para mim. Começou a chover forte há 20 minutos, e sigo com *-0.8ºC*. Ou seja, *freezing rain*. Assim que terminou a neve há duas horas (após a passagem da frente), acalmou, e agora começou esta chuva algo intensa mesmo com temperatura negativa, devido à massa de ar quente que provém do Mediterrâneo.

Está um *espectacular* derretimento e montes de poças de água na rua, com algum gelo a flutuar...
Mas por outro lado, vai estragar rapidamente o belo cenário que estava.


----------



## FTerroso (8 Jan 2010 às 22:46)

Aqui sigo com -4°. Durante as 3 ultimas horas praticamente caiu o mundo aqui!! Visibilidade muito limitada da quantidade de neve que caia. Agora deu uma acalmada e cai menos neve mas a "carga pesada" vai se repetir durante a madrugada e amanha o dia todo. Esse depressao vinda do Mediterraneo ta fazendo estragos aqui no centro da França. Amanha prometo fotos!

Irpsit, fantasticas fotos. Aqui ta muito parecido com isso.


----------



## irpsit (9 Jan 2010 às 09:37)

Sigo com -0.8 ºC, temperatura estável. Caem algum chuvisco e ainda está muita neve no solo acumulada, mesmo apesar da chuva/água-neve da madrugada.


----------



## vinc7e (9 Jan 2010 às 09:58)

Belas fotos irpsit


----------



## vinc7e (9 Jan 2010 às 10:08)

Em Burgos já neva novamente


----------



## FTerroso (9 Jan 2010 às 11:19)

Acordei, 12:16 e o que eu vejo la fora? Uma enorme tempestade branca! Não parou de nevar 1 minuto sequer durante a noite toda. Não sei quantos cm estão, vou sair daqui a pouco e ver mas posso dizer que esta bem grande. Aqui sigo com -5°.

Estou impressionado com o tempo que já neva!


----------



## Mário Barros (9 Jan 2010 às 15:26)

*Chuva e neve fustigam Europa*

Vários europeus continuam a ser fustigados por tempestades de neve, com aeroportos de várias capitais encerrados ou a anular voos por falta de condições de operacionalidade.

No aeroporto de Frankfurt, o terceiro maior da Europa, foram cancelados, este sábado, 216 voos e em Bruxelas mais de três dezenas, segundo as autoridades aeroportuárias, enquanto em Nuremberga um avião da Air Berlim que se movia a pequena velocidade acabou por deslizar para fora da pista devido ao gelo.

Em Itália, 65 mil pessoas estiveram privadas de electricidade devido às chuvas e ventos fortes em várias zonas do país, nomeadamente uma tromba de água que se abateu sobre a cidade de Roma provocando inundações e perturbações no trânsito.

Em Paris, as intempéries com abundante queda de neve estão igualmente a impor limitações ao trânsito automóvel e ferroviário, o mesmo acontecendo em várias outras regiões da França após vários dias de intensa precipitação que está a mobilizar centenas de bombeiros e outro pessoal dos serviços de emergência.

Os serviços meteorológicos franceses alertaram para o "forte" risco de avalanchas em zonas montanhosas, nomeadamente nos Alpes e Pirinéus.

TSF


----------



## irpsit (9 Jan 2010 às 16:18)

Todo o dia com freezing rain a temperatura à volta dos -1ºC. Agora ao fim da tarde virou um pouco para ice pellets. Continua muita acumulação e gelo.

Descobri um novo perigo na cidade. Após o nevão intenso e a freezing rain, costumam cair autênticas estalactites de gelo dos telhados que podem ferir seriamente uma pessoa. Além das avalhances de neve que rolam dos telhados de vez em quando!!! Na rua, abundam os sinais a alertar para esse perigo!


----------



## FTerroso (9 Jan 2010 às 19:54)

....e continua nevando, e muuuito!! Ja esta com mais de 20cm. Estou com -5°
Segue algumas fotos:









http://images.orkut.com/orkut/photo...Xv_RcA0EAm1T1UEa7JWJnLXXiGFaA6jWq5pn-4qXU.jpg

















Depois envio mais


----------



## irpsit (9 Jan 2010 às 20:01)

FTerroso, o que tiveste aí hoje é quase igual ao que tive ontem aqui em Viena!!

Aqui, hoje esteve temperatura negativa o dia todo (entre os -2ºC e os 0ºC) mas sempre com freezing rain, e ainda algum gelo misturado. Mantenho uma acumulação 10-20cm. Agora está um tédio, céu encoberto e não se passa nada. 

O blizzard parece atingir agora quase TODA a Europa, excepto PI e Escandinávia!!!

*Neve cobre mesmo toda a Europa (vísivel do satélite a vermelho) excepto Portugal.*


----------



## FTerroso (9 Jan 2010 às 21:09)

Segue as pegadas











E muitas brincadeiras


----------



## FTerroso (10 Jan 2010 às 00:33)

As ultimas duas:









Finalmente a neve deu uma tregua e parou.


----------



## Pek (10 Jan 2010 às 02:42)

irpsit disse:


> *Neve cobre mesmo toda a Europa (vísivel do satélite a vermelho) excepto Portugal.*



 Bueno, no sólo excepto Portugal, sino también Grecia y otros países de la Península Balcánica (Serbia, Bulgaria, Croacia (la mayor parte de su territorio no pertenece estrictamente a la Península de los Balcanes pero suele considerarse como país balcánico), Albania, Macedonia...) , gran parte de Italia, buena parte de Rumanía, etc. Hay que pensar que el satélite refleja como nevado el color rojo pero que los naranjas y anaranjados no son nieve sino nubosidad más o menos compacta. Por cierto, que con esa imagen de satélite (muy bonita, por cierto) no se terminan de ver bien reflejadas algunas zonas nevadas, aunque ignoro la razón (probablemente se deba a algo de nubosidad baja, neblinas, pequeñas superficies, etc.). Cuelgo una imagen de MODIS de la Península Ibérica hoy


----------



## Pek (10 Jan 2010 às 03:03)

Por otra parte decir que, tal y como se esperaba, los espesores acumulados en muchas zonas han sido grandes. Os dejo algunas imagenes de distintos foreros de Meteored. Creo que sobran las palabras:

 En la provincia de Burgos (y no en montaña)





 En pueblos de la vertiente sur de los Picos de Europa (esta imagen es de esta mañana, luego ha seguido nevando mucho más)






 Pueblos de Teruel (Mosqueruela). Estas son de *ayer*






 Acceso a dicho pueblo (la ventisca/blizzard lo dejó así)


----------



## Pek (10 Jan 2010 às 03:51)

Acceso a algunas localidades de Castellón











 Mediodía en una localidad de Soria (hoy la máxima se ha quedado en Duruelo entre -4 y -5 ºC y con viento. La sensación termica...  )






 Y algún que otro pantano de la provincia de Teruel que lleva alguno días así (nada raro por otra parte)






 Ah, y el clásico de todos los años en San Sebastián. 10 cm esta vez:







 Buaf y muchas más imágenes que seguro están por llegar. Ya vereis, ya. Que esto no es nada.

 Por cierto, las mínimas de esta noche ya están empezando a dar cifras más que interesantes, ya veremos si el viento y la nubosidad permiten que haya buenos registros. Ah, y mañana domingo y el lunes por la mañana se pronostican más nevadas en muchos puntos de la Península Ibérica en lo que parece el principio del fin de la entrada fría por esta zona de Europa (puede que se alargue algo más en el noreste peninsular). A ver en qué queda todo esto...

 Saludos


----------



## blood4 (10 Jan 2010 às 04:17)

Pek disse:


> Acceso a algunas localidades de Castellón
> 
> 
> 
> ...


fotos muy bonitas y empressionantes


----------



## irpsit (10 Jan 2010 às 09:35)

Fantásticas fotos!
Muito BOM!!

Sigo em Viena, céu encoberto, -1.3ºC e neve acumulada de anteontem hoje está em cerca de 5-10cm.



Pek disse:


> Acceso a algunas localidades de Castellón
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## J.S. (10 Jan 2010 às 10:38)

Em Ingels.....because I am starting to feel pretty irritated about this winter!
First of all on the positive side: imagens fantasticos de Espanha, Austria e França!!!

But in the SW of Holland, we are unlucky to extremely unfortunate. I am unlucky. I have a 2-3 cm snowcover and yes, it is snowing all morning and yes, temperatures are below zero (just, now) and have been below zero four 4 consecutive days, which is oke. But for snow, this is not our winter. Temperature were always okey for snow when we just didn't het it. Every time, whether it were snowshowers from the North sea or snowfronts from the east or low pressure with snowclusters from the north....all these areas with precipitation stopped just 10-40 km for our borders (of my province). They just dissolved...Yesterday it happened again and today, heavy snowshowers developped over the east and intensified on their trip to the west (me) and again, at 20-40 km for our borders they again dissolve. In the North, they have incredible amounts of snow even though temperatures were higher and even a bit above zero (like now!)....
Can it be worse?! Yes. In western Belgium everything has remained green this January...poor souls...and we have an area which is officially called The Green Heart of Holland...now they know why...;-) Sorry for them nevertheless..

So here is what I am missing.

EDIT: well, it snowed this afternoon so we received another 0,5 cm on top of the grandiose 3 cm...Anyways: still below zero (-0,6 C). And this is the 9th consecutive day with a snowcover. This winter until now total 18 of those days. We'll add a couple more and then thaw is coming in or it isn't....
WOuld be okay for a small period with 0 at nigth and +5 at day. And then: lets start all over again, but with a more even snowcover all over The Netherlands...


----------



## Fil (10 Jan 2010 às 13:51)

J.S. estás a queixar-te de barriga cheia.  Dezembro foi bastante bom por aí e ainda há muito inverno pela frente.

Parece que tem estado a nevar em Sevilha.


----------



## irpsit (10 Jan 2010 às 17:03)

Sigo em Viena, -1ºC a meio da tarde, mas sensação térmica de cerca de -11ºC devido ao vento moderado que sopra com rajadas fortes.
Céu encoberto o dia todo. Depois coloco fotos do *meio-metro de acumulação* que vi hoje nos arredores da cidade! Muito gelo tb. Eram cenários fantásticos dos Alpes, apesar de muito frios!


----------



## David sf (10 Jan 2010 às 18:49)

Quem puder, que veja na sporttv2 o jogo do Real Madrid. Que grande nevão!


----------



## Pek (10 Jan 2010 às 20:40)

David sf disse:


> Quem puder, que veja na sporttv2 o jogo do Real Madrid. Que grande nevão!



 Y menos mal que el Santiago Bernabeu tiene calefacción bajo el césped (y a pesar de ello algo ha blanqueado) y en los banquillos (incluso en las gradas) y eso ha evitado que la nieve cuajara con fundamento sobre la hierba durante el partido.

 En mi casa (Algete) sigue nevando y ahora tenemos -3,1 ºC


----------



## Pek (10 Jan 2010 às 23:40)

Continúa la nevada (ahora débil) por Algete. Tenemos -3,2 ºC

 Y aquí os dejo este ESPECTACULAR, IMPRESIONANTE, FANTÁSTICO reportaje de un viaje por las llanuras y páramos del noroeste de la provincia de Burgos en el día de hoy:

http://foro.meteored.com/reportajes...evero+al+nw+de+burgos+23+ordmc-t113914.0.html

 Durante el viaje se llegaron a registrar los *-23,5 ºC* y ¡¡a las 13:30 horas!! seguían a *-16,7 ºC*. A mí me ha impresionado, sin duda; espero que os guste. El General Invierno en todo su esplendor. Os dejo un anticipo:






 El espesor de la nieve no era muy espectacular pero la sensación de frío que transmiten las imágenes...

 Por cierto, SÍ, ha nevado en Sevilla (quizás una de las cosas más noticiables de esta entrada fría) tras *55* años sin hacerlo. Foto a ¡¡¡¡¡*16 msnm*!!!!! de una localidad a 20 km de la ciudad hispalense. Me lo dicen y no me lo creo: nieve prácticamente a nivel del mar en el suroeste de Andalucía. Ahí es nada.


----------



## J.S. (11 Jan 2010 às 19:27)

Pek: belas imagens. Esta -23.x, estão oficiais ou medida com um termometro en el coche?

Aqui o melhor inverno desde 1901 na Holanda (no centro, De Bilt). Tmedia dezembro -0,7, Janeiro -5,2 e fevreiro -3,2....Portanto MUITO MAIS frio que agora. Agora dezembro fui +2,2, janeiro ate agora -2,9 C....






Mas talvez esta inverno vai acontecer o media das medias de < 0,0 C. A ultima vez com esta temperatura fui o onverno 1995/1996.


----------



## Pek (12 Jan 2010 às 00:14)

J.S. disse:


> Pek: belas imagens. Esta -23.x, estão oficiais ou medida com um termometro en el coche?



 Pues en el caso de los valores que aparecen en el viaje ni son datos oficiales ni son los que ofrecen los termómetros que van incorporados en los coches. Se trata de valores que ofrece una estación meteorológica que el forero tiene instalada en su coche con incluso garita casera en la parte superior del mismo para hacer más fiables los registros. Creo que se aprecia en alguna de las fotos. Lástima que por aquella zona no haya ninguna estación "física".

 No obstante en esta entrada fría, y a falta de bastantes datos todavía,algunas mínimas que se han ido registrando (junto con la tipología de estación) son:

- Herrera de Pisuerga (Palencia)-SIAR: -23,5 ºC
- Reinosilla (Cantabria)-Privada: -23,0ºC
- Prados Redondos (Guadalajara)-SIAR: -19,6 ºC
- Valle de Losa (Burgos)-SIAR: -19,1 ºC
- Duruelo de la Sierra (Soria)-Privada: -19,0 ºC
- Beteta (Cuenca)-Privada: -18,1 ºC
- Peralejos de las Truchas (Guadalajara)-Meteoclimatic: -17,6 ºC
- Bezas (Teruel)-AEMET: -17,4 ºC
- Reinosa (Cantabria)-AEMET: -17,3 ºC

 Explico por orden de "oficialidad":

- AEMET son datos oficiales de la Agencia Española de Meteorología (Ministerio de Medio Ambiente, Medio Rural y Medio Marino).
- SIAR son datos de la red de estaciones agroclimáticas del Ministerio de Medio Ambiente, Medio Rural y Medio Marino. Son oficiales si quedan validados por una estación oficial de AEMET cercana (esto suele suceder).
- Meteoclimatic es una red privada de amplia extensión que establece grandes criterios de calidad en sus estaciones punteras. Poco a poco AEMET va teniendo sus datos en cuenta y suelen aparecer en los espacios de El Tiempo que dan las distintas cadenas de televisión españolas. Muy fiables (sobre todo las distinguidas con el sello de calidad).
- Privadas: son completas estaciones meteorológicas de foreros o conocidos de Meteored que suelen participar en el topic de Polos del Frío de dicho foro. Se distinguen por su extraordinaria seriedad y sus buenas instalaciones. Datos fiables.

 Buenos datos los de la estación SIAR de Herrera de Pisuerga (recuerdo que pertenece al Ministerio de M. Ambiente M. Rural y M. Marino):

 Día 10-01-2009: Mínima: -23,5 ºC. Máxima: -6,2 ºC
 Día 09-01-2009: Mínima: -21,3 ºC. Máxima: -0,7 ºC (el día anterior (día 8) -2,0 ºC de máxima y -8,6 ºC de mínima)

 En la anterior entrada fría de diciembre tuvo el día 20 una mínima de -20,9 ºC y una máxima de -7,9 ºC. No está mal

 No obstante, con lo que conocemos hasta el momento, los valores no son tan fríos (ha habido más nubosidad esta vez en muchos lugares) como los obtenidos en esta pasada entrada de diciembre de 2009:

- Villanueva de las Tres Fuentes (Guadalajara)-Privada: -25,0 ºC. Fijaos qué valores: día 15 (-24,8 ºC), día 16 (-25,0 ºC), día 19 (-18,3 ºC), día 20 (-22,0 ºC) 
- Villamanín (León)-Privada: -25,0 ºC
- Aguas Amargas (Teruel)-Privada: -24,3 ºC
- Besande (León)-AEMET: -23,7 ºC
- Reinosilla (Cantabria)-Privada: -23,1 ºC
- Aguilar de Campoo (Palencia)-Privada: -22,9 ºC
- Fortanete-Las Dehesas (Teruel)-Privada: -22,6 ºC
- Velilla del Río Carrión (Palencia)-AEMET: -22,1 ºC
- Sollavientos (Teruel)-Privada: -21,8 ºC 
- Mansilla Mayor (León)-SIAR: -21,2 ºC
- Riofrío (León)-Privada: -21,0 ºC
- Tremellos (Burgos)-Privada: -20,3 ºC
- Genestosa (León)-AEMET: -21,0 ºC  
- Herrera de Pisuerga (Palencia)-SIAR: -20,9 ºC

 Mañana con más tiempo pongo más fotos e imágenes de satélite muy chulas.

 Abraços

 P.D.: Una avalancha de nieve (alud) costó la vida a tres montañeros el pasado fin de semana en la zona pirenaica del Collarada (Pirineo Aragonés). Una pena. Hay que tener mucho cuidado con la nieve en la montaña. Dejo el link

http://www.diariodelaltoaragon.es/NoticiasDetalle.aspx?Id=609106


----------



## irpsit (12 Jan 2010 às 18:27)

Sigo em Viena, abaixo dos -3ºC, céu encoberto. Neve continua nas rua, agora compactada num duro gelo.

Como offtopic, e em tom irónico, gostei especialmente de ler a notícia do Publico Online entitulada "Enquanto a Europa gelou, Florida perdeu as laranjas". Leiam a primeira frase!!!!! O público até conseque ser melhor que os tablóides!! 

http://www.publico.pt/Sociedade/enquanto-a-europa-gelou-florida-perdeu-as-laranjas_1417337


> Pistas de aeroportos normalmente tão movimentadas que os aviões têm de correr para a sua vez como o coelho atrasado da Alice cobertas de um calmo manto branco - que deixa os passageiros em terra, acumulados nos bancos e no chão dos aeroportos, à espera que o tempo melhore para chegarem ao seu destino.


----------



## Mjhb (12 Jan 2010 às 20:35)

irpsit disse:


> Sigo em Viena, abaixo dos -3ºC, céu encoberto. Neve continua nas rua, agora compactada num duro gelo.
> 
> Como offtopic, e em tom irónico, gostei especialmente de ler a notícia do Publico Online entitulada "Enquanto a Europa gelou, Florida perdeu as laranjas". Leiam a primeira frase!!!!! O público até conseque ser melhor que os tablóides!!
> 
> http://www.publico.pt/Sociedade/enquanto-a-europa-gelou-florida-perdeu-as-laranjas_1417337



Que bem apanhado...


----------



## J.S. (13 Jan 2010 às 21:46)

*Middelburg, Holanda, esta noite. Outra vez neve*

So um o centimetro, mas esta bem sobre um cobertura de 3 cm. 4 cm esta melhor! Oke, sorry, Em Ingles porque não concheço todas as palavras.
ECMWF expected a thaw to set in. What did we have for maxima the last week or so? 0, -1, -1,-2, -3, 0,0,0 and today? 0 again. Most cases just above when I note "0" but the warmest zero happened today with 0,3 C. I don;t call that a thaw. I don't know who over here is used to many frost and thaw periods, but cold air is sticky, heavy and most weatheramateurs are always very suspicious towards rapid temperature rise. Rightfully so! No +2 as predicted over here. Temperature is now falling back and will become -2 or so again. Perhaps tomorrow some frezzing fog will develop and yet again no thaw...Sunday is the best day for + 3 or so. But everything is uncertain now. It seems sure that whatever happens, the cold we come back again (if it leaves) next week with -3 at day and -7 to -10 at night. Nothing extreme, just too cold winterweahter.

Então, aqui algymas fotographias da minha cidade esta noite, aos 18.00. Sempre gosto o cidade com neve a noite. A luz esta especial, quando neve.


----------



## irpsit (13 Jan 2010 às 22:37)

Máximas dos últimos dias em Viena:
13 encoberto -1.6ºC
12 limpo, depois encoberto -2.1ºC
11 encoberto 0.0ºC
10 encoberto 0.1ºC
9 chuva congelante -0.2ºC
8 neve forte -0.8ºC
7 pouco nublado 0.1ºC
6 neve forte -0.3ºC
5 neve fraca -3.2ºC

Sempre muito gelo nos passeios e metais....
Os dois últimos dias foram particularmente gélidos


----------



## irpsit (15 Jan 2010 às 21:23)

O perfeito *tédio climático* em Viena: já seguem sete dias seguidos de tempo encoberto por estratos.

9 céu encoberto, freezing rain
10 céu encoberto
11 céu encoberto
12 céu encoberto, inicialmente limpo
13 céu encoberto
14 céu encoberto
15 céu encoberto

E temperaturas, nada acontece:

9 -1ºC, 0ºC
10 -1ºC, 0ºC
11 -2ºC, 0ºC
12 -4ºC,-2ºC
13 -3ºC, -2ºC
14 -2ºC, -1ºC
15 -2ºC, 0ºC

Tédio, tédio, tédio....


----------



## irpsit (16 Jan 2010 às 20:29)

Após sete dias de céu encoberto e temperaturas sempre negativas (!!!), hoje tivemos um belo dia de céu pouco nublado por cirros, mas ainda assim muito frio à tarde, com a máxima apenas nos *1.5ºC*. E com o vento a soprar de oeste, a sensação térmica foi mais desagradável. 

Agora céu perfeitamente limpo (finalmente) e sigo com *-2ºC*. Mas vêm neve a caminho...


----------



## MSantos (17 Jan 2010 às 01:18)

irpsit disse:


> Após sete dias de céu encoberto e temperaturas sempre negativas (!!!), hoje tivemos um belo dia de céu pouco nublado por cirros, mas ainda assim muito frio à tarde, com a máxima apenas nos *1.5ºC*. E com o vento a soprar de oeste, a sensação térmica foi mais desagradável.
> 
> Agora céu perfeitamente limpo (finalmente) e sigo com *-2ºC*. Mas vêm neve a caminho...




É normal Viena ter tantos dias consecutivos com máximas inferiores a 0ºC?


----------



## Mjhb (17 Jan 2010 às 10:41)

MSantos disse:


> É normal Viena ter tantos dias consecutivos com máximas inferiores a 0ºC?



Normal não deve ser, mas não esqueçamos que ainda temos ar polar/semipolar sobre a Europa Central...


----------



## irpsit (17 Jan 2010 às 10:44)

Normal? *Absolutamente normal*! Embora nos últimos Invernos tal sequência tenha sido menos comum, o que estava a tornar-se preocupante (pela decrescente presença da neve).

Aqui os Viena, os Invernos podem variar muito, depende muito da corrente de jacto. Quando sopram os ventos de oeste, é normal termos chuva e neve, e máximas à volta dos 5ºC. Com os ventos de leste é normal termos tempo encoberto, máximas a rondar o zero e mínimas que descem abaixo dos -5ºC ou até bem menos. 

Por exemplo, em 2007, praticamente não nevou, as temperaturas foram muito elevadas. No Inverno passado (Jan 2009) ocorreu um período de 19 dias seguidos com máximas abaixo dos zero, depois foram só mais alguns dias em Fevereiro. Este Inverno já tivemos um período de 9 dias seguidos em Dezembro e agora 13 dias seguidos abaixo dos zero (certamente mais que nos últimos). *Em 1987 houve mínimas a chegar aos -18ºC em duas ocasiões, mas em 1988 as mínimas raramente desceram abaixo dos -1ºC! 

Cada Inverno pode ser portanto muito diferente, dependendo se há um AA polar ou siberiano*. 

Em Invernos nos anos 50, 60 podia chegar a estar um mês com máximas abaixo dos zero. Aliás as mínimas eram bem mais baixas do que hoje!!!! *Este frio actual não é nada comparado com essa altura.
*
Sigo com mínima de *-4ºC* e céu encoberto. Vento moderado e sensação térmica de -13ºC.... Mais uma frente seca...




MSantos disse:


> É normal Viena ter tantos dias consecutivos com máximas inferiores a 0ºC?


----------



## irpsit (17 Jan 2010 às 20:11)

E já segue mais um forte nevão!

Começou a nevar com bastante intensidade desde há uma hora. Acumulou já 5cm!!! 
Aguaceiros fortes (neve), condições por vezes tipo blizzard, com visibilidade inferior a 50 metros!
Tudo branco. Temperatura -2.1ºC

Vento moderado de leste.
Aí vão duas fotos...


----------



## Pek (18 Jan 2010 às 00:33)

Os dejo los valores normales oficiales (1971-2000) de la media de las máximas para las cuatro estaciones de Viena y entorno en los meses centrales del invierno (diciembre, enero y febrero en ºC):

- Innere Stadt: 4,6; 3,8; 6,1
- Mariabrunn: 4,0; 2,5; 4,4
- Unterlaa: 3,9; 2,8; 5,1
- Hohe Warte: 4,0; 2,9; 5,1

Haciendo una media de las cuatro (con los errores que ello puede suponer por las distintas ubicaciones e influencias que tengan las estaciones) nos salen unas medias de las máximas de diciembre con 4,1 ºC, enero con 3,0 ºC y febrero con 5,2 ºC. Al menos para hacerse una idea sirve...


----------



## irpsit (18 Jan 2010 às 07:40)

Não pode vir uma frente de oeste... depois do nevão de ontem à noite, a temperatura hoje já subiu aos 0.8ºC e caí chuvisco lá fora....

Em relação às temperaturas aqui, é absolutamente normal haver muitos dias seguidos de máximas ligeiramente negativas. A média das máximas em Janeiro é de 1-2ºC, mas obviamente com fluxo de leste os valores são muito valores. Continuo a dizer, que pode parecer muito frio a quem é de Portugal ou da Europa litoral, mas na Europa continental é algo absolutamente normal.


----------



## irpsit (18 Jan 2010 às 17:29)

Dia muito mais agradável do que os últimos dias.
Não se sentiu frio finalmente.
Quebrou-se os 13 dias de temperaturas quase-sempre negativas.

Chuva fraca ao longo do dia, derreteu toda a neve das últimas semanas.
Min 0ºC, Max 3ºC....

É o que dá um fluxo de oeste, mas que está a rodar para noroeste, portanto poderá trazer nova neve e descida das temperaturas.


----------



## irpsit (20 Jan 2010 às 23:49)

Realmente este Inverno vai indo bastante frio.
Estiveram dois dias com temperaturas positivas e voltaram de novo as temperaturas negativas. É um verdadeiro contraste os dois últimos Janeiros e este! A temperatura já vai em *-3.2ºC* e continua a cair, pois o fluxo virou para leste. 

As previsões colocam temperatura na ordem dos 10 negativos daqui a uns dias, durante uns dias... vem muito frio da Rússia, isso é certo; Moscovo tem tido um Inverno algo histórico em termos de frio também. O Janeiro vai terminar tal como o Dezembro com temperatura bastante inferior ao normal. Parabéns, Joe Bastardi, por teres acertado na previsão sazonal quanto todos os outros erraram! Pessoal da Holanda, França, preparem-se mais uma vez (a terceira entrada)!!


----------



## irpsit (21 Jan 2010 às 10:02)

São 11h e a temperatura ainda está -6ºC (o IM diz -8ºC) na cidade. E neva bastante! Já acumulou 3cm!


----------



## joseoliveira (21 Jan 2010 às 12:39)

irpsit disse:


> São 11h e a temperatura ainda está -6ºC (o IM diz -8ºC) na cidade. E neva bastante! Já acumulou 3cm!



É de facto bem visível na imagem de satélite a forte e certamente bem fria corrente de Este pela deslocação da massa nebulosa a entrar na zona central do continente!


----------



## irpsit (21 Jan 2010 às 17:32)

A temperatura praticamente não se alterou: a máxima foi de *-5ºC *e já sigo de novo com *-6ºC*. Nevou 10cm de manhã, e agora só caí neve fraca. Mas toda a cidade continua branca, já desde há três semanas.

A tarde foi mesmo muito fria; o vento soprava moderado de nordeste; a sensação térmica é de -13ºC. O Danúbio começa a dar pequenos sinais de congelamento (os lagos esses estão bem gelados). 

Vamos a ver se acontece o rio gela tal como aconteceu no ano passado; é sempre díficil devido à sua forte corrente (que hoje estava muito calma o que significa que o rio já está gelado algures no seu percurso). Costuma congelar quando a temperatura se mantém abaixo dos sete negativos.


----------



## Mjhb (21 Jan 2010 às 20:10)

irpsit disse:


> A temperatura praticamente não se alterou: a máxima foi de *-5ºC *e já sigo de novo com *-6ºC*. Nevou 10cm de manhã, e agora só caí neve fraca. Mas toda a cidade continua branca, já desde há três semanas.
> 
> A tarde foi mesmo muito fria; o vento soprava moderado de nordeste; a sensação térmica é de -13ºC. O Danúbio começa a dar pequenos sinais de congelamento (os lagos esses estão bem gelados).
> 
> Vamos a ver se acontece o rio gela tal como aconteceu no ano passado; é sempre díficil devido à sua forte corrente (que hoje estava muito calma o que significa que o rio já está gelado algures no seu percurso). Costuma congelar quando a temperatura se mantém abaixo dos sete negativos.



Este não está a ser um Inverno excepcionalmente frio?


----------



## irpsit (21 Jan 2010 às 22:11)

A não ser que os dados de anos como o de 1929, 1987, ou muitos dos anos 50 e 60, este não é um Inverno excepcional.

Está a ser um Inverno frio, mas já houve Invernos com temperaturas bem mais dramáticas, do género 20 negativos. Se chegar a esse ponto nas próximas semanas, então direi isso que é excepcional, mas para já não. Para já é um Inverno daqueles que ocorre em média 2 vezes por década.

Sigo com -6ºC, céu encoberto. À espera que o céu fique limpo para a temperatura cair mais....



Pedro disse:


> Este não está a ser um Inverno excepcionalmente frio?


----------



## AnDré (21 Jan 2010 às 23:59)

Em Viena, até está a ser um inverno "normal".







Em Oslo sim, o inverno está a ser bastante rigoroso.


----------



## vinc7e (22 Jan 2010 às 00:29)

Grenoble,  algures entre 7 e 10 de Janeiro


----------



## meteo (22 Jan 2010 às 04:14)

vinc7e disse:


> Grenoble,  algures entre 7 e 10 de Janeiro



Belissima fotografia


----------



## nimboestrato (22 Jan 2010 às 12:29)

Há cerca de 2 semanas fazia-se aqui referência à anormalidade
de por exemplo, a Irlanda estar mais fria que a Ucrânia e Portugal
mais fresco que os Balcãs entre outros "anormais" exemplos.
Pois bem, devagar, devagarinho , lá voltou tudo à  "normalidade":
Europa de Leste gelada e Europa perto do Atlântico , bem mais amena.







[/URL][/IMG]
( temperaturas das 06 UTC de hoje)

Mais tarde ou mais cedo, as "anormalidades" são corrigidas.
Mais tarde ou mais cedo a "normalidade" impera...


----------



## F_R (22 Jan 2010 às 15:59)

vinc7e disse:


> Grenoble,  algures entre 7 e 10 de Janeiro



Foto fantástica


----------



## MSantos (22 Jan 2010 às 18:57)

A foto de Grenoble está no mínimo fantástica


----------



## irpsit (22 Jan 2010 às 21:11)

Sigo com *-7ºC*.... e a temperatura em queda pois o céu limpou.
Amanhã a temperatura deverá permanecer à volta dos 10 negativos...

E parece que os dias mais frios deste Inverno vem aí para a Europa Central e de Leste!

Sim, está a ser um Inverno frio, ainda não excepcional, mas estou com esperança que assim se torne. O desvio em relação à normal ainda só está em cerca de dois a três graus.


----------



## irpsit (23 Jan 2010 às 08:19)

Temperaturas na Europa Central, já estão muito baixas, mais típicas de Moscovo!

Viena *-8ºC* na cidade (a meio da manhã),* -10ºC* nos arredores, e céu encoberto!

Outras capitais europeias:
Praga -9ºC
Berlim -12ºC
Varsóvia -18ºC

Vários locais na Áustria e Alemanha já marcam -15ºC
E hoje a temperatura só deverá continuar a cair...
Noto que os recordes históricos nestas cidades são perto dos -20ºC.
Mas para já o frio ainda não passa para oeste dos Alpes.

PS: com o frio que está, consegui finalmente fazer o "truque" de congelar água no ar... depois logo faço o update do vídeo!


----------



## Mjhb (23 Jan 2010 às 13:31)

irpsit disse:


> Temperaturas na Europa Central, já estão muito baixas, mais típicas de Moscovo!
> 
> Viena *-8ºC* na cidade (a meio da manhã),* -10ºC* nos arredores, e céu encoberto!
> 
> ...



Muito provavelmente, a mínima será batida este Inverno, não?

Em relação ao truque da água, força com isso.


----------



## irpsit (23 Jan 2010 às 23:16)

Meia-noite, sigo com *-10ºC* em Viena, e céu encoberto.
Absolutamente fantástico, se continuar assim vai ser a temperatura mais baixa que já experienciei...


----------



## joseoliveira (24 Jan 2010 às 00:23)

vinc7e disse:


> Grenoble,  algures entre 7 e 10 de Janeiro



Está realmente fantástica...
No entanto parece uma cratera com lava incandescente!


----------



## irpsit (24 Jan 2010 às 17:40)

Resumo dos últimos dias:
20, encoberto, -3º/+2º
21, neve 8cm, -6º/-3º
22, muito nublado, -6º/-3º
23, pouco nublado, -7º, -5º
24, encoberto, -9º, -5º

Em todo o Janeiro, só em 6 dias, a máxima foi superior a 0ºC. Os restantes 18 dias até agora foram continuamente negativos. 

Nos últimos quatro dias, a temperatura média é à volta dos -6º, e o Rio Danúbio já congelou parcialmente. 
O congelamento completo é um fenómeno raro, devido à forte corrente do rio, embora tenha ocorrido em 2006! 
Outros anos históricos em que o rio também esteve totalmente congelado foi em 1830, 1876, 1893, 1919 e 1929. Também esteve na década de 40 e 60 e 80 mas ainda tenho que descobrir os anos. Nas últimas décadas, além de 2006, também no ano anterior (2009) o Danúbio quase chegou a congelar totalmente.

Sigo com *-6ºC* (fim de tarde), céu encoberto, vento moderado de sudeste, e sensação térmica de -12ºC, muito frio mesmo! Espero que assim continue, para ver esse acontecimento raro...


----------



## Gerofil (25 Jan 2010 às 00:21)

*Europa de Leste chega aos 28 graus negativos*

(C/ Vídeo)

Vaga de frio polar no leste da Europa causa várias vítimas mortais. Na Roménia, país colocado em alerta amarelo, cinco pessoas morreram depois dos termómetros terem chegado aos 25 graus negativos. Bucareste está coberta por um espesso manto de neve. O mau tempo perturbou o tráfego rodoviário e marítimo. 
Na Polónia a temperatura desceu aos 28 graus negativos e os elementos da protecção civil percorrem as ruas em busca de sem abrigos. 
Uma tempestade de neve causou também problemas no fornecimento de electricidade no sul do país onde cerca de 20 mil pessoas estão privada de energia eléctrica. 
Também o Este da Bulgária foi afectado por um nevão e temperaturas negativas a rondar os 19 graus. 
Na Turquia a mesma cor branca domina a parte norte do país. A tempestade começou sexta-feira à noite com ventos na ordem dos 85 quilómteros e chegou a causar danos em Istambul onde um autocarro capotou. Uma dezena de passageiros ficaram feridos. A queda de neva nesta zona da Europa deve continuar pelo menos até amanhã.

Euronews


----------



## nimboestrato (25 Jan 2010 às 02:33)

Frio intenso, gélido , do Báltico à Turquia.
Não importa a latitude .






[/URL][/IMG]

É mais a longitude, a continentalidade que agora conta.
Ainda há apenas 15 dias atrás 






[/URL][/IMG]

era a latitude que imperava e não havia cá vasto oceano a oeste,que ditasse regras .
A atmosfera em movimento e de novo,
se de um lado tapa , do outro destapa.
Agora aqui , pelos oestes que já sentiu rigores,vai ameno.
Pelo Leste,  que até aqui estranhou a brandura ,
sofre forte investida do General Inverno...


----------



## irpsit (25 Jan 2010 às 11:57)

Nem digas que o Leste ainda só sentiu a brandura.
Após 10 de Dezembro a temperatura ficou sempre negativa em Viena, chegando aos -12ºC em Viena no dia 21. Depois subiu temporariamente aos 5-10ºC após o Natal, mas logo no dia 2 de Janeiro voltou a ficar temperaturas continuamente negativas durante o dia todo, durante o resto deste mês.Apenas em 3 ou 4 dias é que a temperatura timidamente subiu acima dos 0ºC. E nestes últimos dias, as temperaturas máximas nem acima dos -5ºC sobem, o que é um desvio de oito graus em relação à normal. Berlim registou uma mínima de -15ºC!!

Sigo com *-5ºC*, ao meio-dia e com céu encoberto. Mesmo muito frio! As mínimas rondam os *-7ºC a -10ºC*. E isto é com céu encoberto. Espero pois que limpe para ver até onde caí a temperatura. Como digo a vaga siberiana tem estado quase sem interrupções desde Dezembro. É o segundo pico do frio e parece que este vai ser ainda mais intenso! Mas o Inverno, embora vá frio, ainda estou à espera que se torne excepcional (isto é, temperaturas abaixo dos -15ºC). A ver se fotografo o Danúbio congelado. 



nimboestrato disse:


> Frio intenso, gélido , do Báltico à Turquia.
> Não importa a latitude .
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## nimboestrato (26 Jan 2010 às 01:51)

irpsit disse:


> Nem digas que o Leste ainda só sentiu a brandura...Danúbio congelado.



Tens razão...
Eu às vezes generalizo exageradamente.
É obvio que me referia mais a leste,muito mais a leste,
ou até ao  sudeste .
Os Balcãs , a Grécia e a Turquia foram até este novo ciclo, muito "poupados" neste Inverno...

Entretanto o frio na Polónia é , brutal ,glaciar.






[/URL][/IMG]

Terá atingido o pico.
Mas como será viver dias assim , tão gelados?
Aqui ,da ponta ocidental com o "ar condicionado quase permanentemente ligado",
aqui, desta brandura, é com admiração que contemplamos tão 
baixa  temperatura.
Como conseguiríamos viver nós um dia-a-dia assim?
Nem sequer é assim tão longe...
Mas o  Hábito fará  o Monge...


----------



## irpsit (26 Jan 2010 às 08:16)

É uma questão de habituação.
Acima dos 2ºC é ameno para mim; apenas uso um casaco
Abaixo dos 0ºC durante o dia, é que já requer luvas, gorro e cascol, sente-se a sensação do ar mais frio. E convém o gorro ser daqueles que cobre as orelhas. Máximas abaixo dos -5ºC e o frio é apenas mais intenso, já gela a cara se estiver vento; aí o gorro e luvas começam a ser mesmo necessários, e aqui uso também roupa térmica, mas mesmo assim consigo andar bem nas ruas. Nada doutro mundo. Os locais daqui ainda se nota mais, e conseguem andar sem casacos e as raparigas com saias, mesmo com estas temperaturas.

Sigo com -7ºC, meio da manhã, e céu encoberto...







nimboestrato disse:


> Tens razão...
> Eu às vezes generalizo exageradamente.
> É obvio que me referia mais a leste,muito mais a leste,
> ou até ao  sudeste .
> ...


----------



## irpsit (26 Jan 2010 às 15:22)

Sigo em dia que começou com neve fraca e acumulação de 3cm, e agora à tarde o céu limpou. Vento fraco de este.
Mínima de *-7.1ºC*, Máxima de *-4.5ºC*


----------



## irpsit (26 Jan 2010 às 18:50)

irpsit disse:


> Sigo em dia que começou com neve fraca e acumulação de 3cm, e agora à tarde o céu limpou. Vento fraco de este.
> Mínima de *-7.1ºC*, Máxima de *-4.5ºC*



EDIT: já sigo com -6ºC, e nos arredores já vai em -13ºC!! Berlim segue com -14ºC. Até Amsterdam segue com -6ºC. Na Roménia as temperaturas já chegaram aos -35ºC! Um Inverno mesmo muito frio.


----------



## FTerroso (26 Jan 2010 às 20:45)

Pois é! E eu que pensava que outra vaga de frio demorasse pra chegar e o que acontece? Ja vem outra! Ja vai bem frio aqui, -2º e nevou em grãos hoje. A neve mais forte esta para quinta e sexta. Esse inverno está bem invernal mesmo! rsrsr


----------



## irpsit (26 Jan 2010 às 21:31)

Já sigo com quase -8ºC e continua a descer.
Segue em -11ºC na periferia da cidade, numa das estações do IM. E só para vos dar uma ideia da gravidade do frio, um dos arredores de Viena (Mödling), a apenas 30km e à mesma cota, já segue com *-17ºC*!!! Estive há uns dias lá e realmente é mesmo gelado, basta sair-se aqui do centro da cidade e já se nota o frio brutal.

O pior de tudo é que tenho o quarto a apenas 15ºC. Nem o aquecimento central consegue elevar a temperatura da casa!

Já paguei 160 euros só em gás este mês; é mesmo o lado mais negativo e depressivo deste Inverno frio. Pois nem conforto em casa nem na carteira.

Berlim segue cidade com -15ºC, e arredores com *-22ºC*
As temperaturas estão assim perto de bater os recordes em algumas capitais do leste Europeu! O Joe Bastardi tinha razão.

Outros exemplos: Praga segue com -13ºC, Cravóvia segue com -20ºC... e a noite ainda vai no início


----------



## irpsit (27 Jan 2010 às 06:44)

Sigo com -11ºC no centro da cidade. 
Periferia e medição oficial do IM marca *-14.4ºC*.

Arredores de Viena já seguem com -20ºC!!

Praga segue com -20ºC, Berlim com -18ºC, Budapeste com -13ºC
Temperaturas a chegar perto dos recordes históricos....



EDIT: é a temperatura mais baixa que já senti na vida... vou sair agora para o trabalho.... brrr


----------



## Lousano (27 Jan 2010 às 10:50)

irpsit disse:


> Sigo com -11ºC no centro da cidade.
> Periferia e medição oficial do IM marca *-14.4ºC*.
> 
> Arredores de Viena já seguem com -20ºC!!
> ...



De facto temperaturas impressionantes.


----------



## nimboestrato (27 Jan 2010 às 13:56)

Verdadeiramente impressionante hoje , às 06 UTC ,
o registo das temperaturas em toda a Europa Central e de Leste







[/URL][/IMG]

...e o frio  para essas regiões ameaça perdurar.


----------



## irpsit (27 Jan 2010 às 20:43)

Eis a evolução da minha temperatura (centro da cidade):
Manhã -11ºC, Tarde -5ºC, Noite -8ºC

Um registro oficial de Viena:
Manhã -13ºC, Tarde -4ºC, Noite -11ºC

E dos Arredores de Viena:
Manhã -20ºC, Tarde -8ºC, Noite -16ºC

Foi o dia mais frio da minha vida.
*Um frio verdadeiramente intenso.*


----------



## stormy (27 Jan 2010 às 21:49)

irpsit disse:


> Eis a evolução da minha temperatura (centro da cidade):
> Manhã -11ºC, Tarde -5ºC, Noite -8ºC
> 
> Um registro oficial de Viena:
> ...



incrivel
deve ser uma experiencia mt fixe, embora algo desconfortavel e chato após varios dias


----------



## MSantos (28 Jan 2010 às 02:28)

Temperaturas impressionantes na Europa Central e de Leste

Também gostava de sentir um "cheirinho" desse frio


----------



## irpsit (28 Jan 2010 às 06:51)

Amanheceu com um nevão da frente que provém do Norte da Europa.
E então devido ao ar polar, embora marítimo,a temperatura subiu dos -7.6ºC aos -3.5ºC durante a noite. Vento moderado a forte de noroeste.
Vou ver quanto acumula...


----------



## irpsit (28 Jan 2010 às 08:00)

Este Inverno é o segundo mais frio dos últimos 10 anos; 2006 foi mais, ano em que o Danúbio gelou completamente.
Mas ainda NÂO é um Inverno excepcional como se pode ver na listagem abaixo!

Invernos como o de 2006, 1996, 1985, 1963, 1954 foram mais brutais.

Temperaturas como as que registamos ontem (mínimas de *-14ºC*) ocorrem em média uma vez a cada 3 anos, nos últimos 50 anos. Chegar aos -18ºC é que só ocorreu 3 vezes nos últimos 50 anos! 

Registos IM Viena (Hohe Warte):

Jan 2010: -14ºC
Dez 2009: -12ºC 
Jan 2009: -11ºC 
Jan 2006: -16ºC*
Jan 2004: -12ºC 
Jan 2003: -14ºC 

Fev 1998: -14ºC 
Dez 1996: -18ºC**
Fev 1996: -14ºC 
Jan 1993: -14ºC
Fev 1991: -16ºC* 

Fev 1987: -16ºC*
Fev 1986: -15ºC*
Jan 1985: -19ºC**
Jan 1981: -11ºC
Jan 1980: -13ºC

Jan 1979: -12ºC
Fev 1978: -14ºC
Dez 1975: -11ºC

Dez 1969: -15ºC*
Jan 1968: -15ºC*
Jan 1966: -13ºC
Dez 1963: -16ºC*
Fev 1963: -18ºC**
Dez 1961: -13ºC
Jan 1961: -13ºC
Jan 1961: -14ºC
Jan 1960: -12ºC

Jan 1957: -14ºC
Fev 1956: -18ºC*
Jan 1954: -18ºC**

Fev 1929: -25ºC*** (recorde século)

Mesmo chegar aos -16ºC só ocorreu 6 vezes nos últimos 50 anos, o suficiente para começar a causar algum congelamento significativo no Danúbio.

Anos em que o Danúbio gelou por inteiro:
1830, 1862, 1876, 1880, 1893, 1902(?), 1919, 1929, 1940, 1947(?), 1954(?), 1963, 1996(?), 2006
Obviamente não tenho os registos todos, mas é um fenómeno que ocorre apenas algumas vezes por século.

Deixo-vos fotos no entanto de um dos canais do rio, que gelou completamente com os 14 negativos:


----------



## Mjhb (28 Jan 2010 às 12:19)

Já vi o Danúbio congelado, mas e o truque da água?


----------



## MSantos (28 Jan 2010 às 16:14)

Belas e geladas imagens irpsit


----------



## irpsit (29 Jan 2010 às 15:39)

Quanto ao* "truque" da água*, é o seguinte.
Com uma temperatura à volta dos 15 negativos (ou menos), se pegarem num copo de água a ferver e atirarem ao ar, esta evapora-se num misto de fumo e de cristais de gelo/neve, sem sequer chegar a tocar no solo.

Parece incrível, mas isto acontece. Parece que dá a sensação que a água a ferver congela directamente no ar, e na verdade, é isso que ocore.

O curioso, é que repetindo o mesmo com água frio, esta sobe, desce, caí e faz um "splash" no solo sem nunca congelar. Porquê???

É um fenómeno curioso, e tem a ver com a evaporação. Primeiro, a água muito quente, está mais perto da transição para vapor, e quando é atirada, as partículas da água separam-se temporiamente, a área de contacto da água com o ar é brutalmente ampliada, o que favorece a evaporação.

O ar muito seco típico das temperaturas muito negativas, ajuda ainda mais a esta rápida evaporação. E o frio, faz com que as partículas de vapor que se formam temporiamente, congelem logo de seguida, dando a impressão que a água atirada se transforma numa nuvem de cristais de gelo.

Embora fiz um vídeo, ainda não o consegui colocar no youtube. Mas se procurarem por "boiling water freezes in air" vão ver muitos exemplos deste fenómeno.


Infelizmente, em Portugal, não tendo temperaturas de -15ºC, não podem fazer este fenómeno. Mas em Espanha podem encontrar locais suficientemente frios para fazer este "truque de magia". Quando mais frio estiver, mais definido e mais perfeito ocorrerá o fenómeno. Para volumes de água maiores, também é preciso temperaturas mais baixas. 

Com temperaturas muito baixas, na ordem dos 40 negativos, e ventos fortes, o efeito é mesmo espectacular!



Sigo em Viena, com uns 'quentes' 2ºC à tarde, e céu pouco nublado (vento de oeste claro!).


----------



## MSantos (30 Jan 2010 às 19:19)

Videos bastante interessantes ipsitDesconhecia este fenómeno.


Também conseguiste fazer este truque aí em Viena?


----------



## Mjhb (30 Jan 2010 às 21:33)

Boa irpsit, mas gostava de o ver aí em Viena...


----------



## irpsit (31 Jan 2010 às 21:23)

Dia de neve moderada ao longo do dia, mas nada de especial.
Apenas 1-2 cm de acumulação.
Min -3ºC, Max 0ºC, continua o frio
Destaque para o vento moderado a forte de oeste.


----------



## irpsit (3 Fev 2010 às 07:58)

Nota-se o aquecimento significativo da última semana:
23, -8 a -5, a limpar
24, -9 a -4, encoberto
25, -7 a -4, muito nublado
26, -6 a -4, neve depois limpo
27, -11 a -5, limpo
28, -8 a 0, neve forte
29, -2 a 4, muito nublado
30, -1 a 4, muito nublado
31, -3 a 0, neve
1, -4 a 1, pouco nublado
2, -3 a 3. limpo

Desde há uns dias o fluxo e ventos têm sido de oeste.
Mas os lagos continuam congelados.

Sigo com 0ºC após mínima de -2ºC, e céu encoberto. 
Virá chuva ou virá neve?


----------



## irpsit (3 Fev 2010 às 16:28)

Finalmente registei um dia de chuva. Mínima de -2ºC, Máxima de +4ºC. Ainda caíu alguns ice pellets de manhã. Parece que o Inverno acabou por aqui...


----------



## irpsit (6 Fev 2010 às 11:11)

De novo vários dias seguidos de céu encoberto. Sigo com o quarto dia de céu encoberto, min -1ºC, e agora com +2ºC. As temperaturas ligeiramente acima dos zero fizeram a neve derreter parcialmente. 

No entanto, os modelos indicam o regresso do frio intenso na próxima semana.


----------



## irpsit (7 Fev 2010 às 14:12)

Aqui o tempo mudou consideravelmente.
Ontem, após um dia encoberto e não muito frio (máxima +3ºC), o tempo clareou à noite.

De manhã, começou a nevar e de novo ficou um manto branco. A temperatura agora ao início da tarde segue com uns frios -2ºC. E a temperatura teima em manter-se abaixo da normal. Agora volta a clarear e assim a temperatura deverá descer ainda mais.


----------



## irpsit (8 Fev 2010 às 17:52)

Frio intenso voltou de novo.
Não há maneira de a temperatura sequer se manter ao nível da normal.
Quer o Dezemvento bro, quer o Janeiro, foram muito mais frios que a média, e assim parece querer continuar o Fevereiro.

Hoje céu nublado e abertas, vento fraco de norte, máxima de -2ºC, sigo já com -5ºC....
Temperaturas próximas dos -8ºC nos arredores de Viena.

Em Praga já se segue com -11ºC por lá!
*E voltou o AA polar na Islândia!*


----------



## irpsit (10 Fev 2010 às 21:05)

Passou o dia todo a nevar, neve fina, e continuar a nevar.
Vento moderado de oeste. Acumulação 5cm.
E a mínima a -4ºC, a máxima a -1ºC
Ruas escorregadias, e continua a nevar...


----------



## irpsit (10 Fev 2010 às 22:58)

Continua a nevar, mas fraco.
Vejam o monstro que me está a passar ao lado!!!
Podia ter sido o nevão da década.
Não é justo!!


----------



## FTerroso (11 Fev 2010 às 08:51)

Neva muito desde ontem a noite. Estou com -7º e a neve ja vai acumulada em 30 cm, a maior desse inverno.


----------



## irpsit (11 Fev 2010 às 18:27)

Vamos comparar o Inverno de 2009 com o de 2010 aqui em Viena.

*TOTAL ACUMULADO DE NEVE*
Janeiro e Fevereiro 2010 tiveram até agora um total acumulado de neve de aprox *77cm*. No ano passado, de 1 Janeiro até ao dia 11 de Fevereiro, tinham sido apenas *20cm*(se bem que depois caíu mais 25cm no final desse mês)
O total acumulado de neve quadriplicou. Se formos buscar o Dezembro 2009 registei 17cm, o ano anterior (Dez 2008) nem ultrapassou os 3cm.

*DIAS COM NEVE E NEVÕES*
Janeiro/Fevereiro 2010 teve *5 nevões *e mais outros 9 dias com neve. E mais 3 dias de chuva. 
Janeiro/Fevereiro de 2009 teve *2 nevões* e mais outros 7 dias com neve. E mais 9 dias de chuva.
Ou seja, praticamente o mesmo número de dias com precipitação, mas em vez de a precipitação cair metade chuva/ metade neve, este ano caíu quase só sob a forma de neve. E o número de nevões duplicou.

*PRIMEIRA NEVE*
Também curioso, a primeira neve:
Este ano foi em meados de Outubro (um recorde histórico)!!
No Inverno passado foi em final de Novembro. 

*TEMPERATURAS; DIAS GELADOS*
Janeiro 2010 teve *25 dias* (!!!) com máximas inferiores ou igual a zero. Janeiro 2009 teve apenas *11 dias *om máximas inferiores a zero. 
Em Jan 2010, a Min foi -11ºC e a Max +7ºC. 
Em Jan 2009, a Min foi -8 e a Max +9ºC.
Este Janeiro foi muito mais frio.

O Fevereiro 2010 já conta com 6 dias com máximas inferiores a zero e promete continuar, no ano passado registou-se 4 dias assim, até ao final do mês (zero dias em igual período de tempo).
Em Fev 2010 os extremos foram de -5ºC e +4ºC, em 2009 de -2ºC e +14ºC.
Este Fevereiro segue muito mais frio.
Como o Março costuma registar muitos dias de chuva com temperaturas médias à volta dos 6ºC (mas geralmente sem neve), pode ser que este ano traga então muita neve! 

Nem sequer vale a pena comparar os meses de Dezembro, já que 2009 registou -12ºC antes do Natal, e em 2008 o valor mais baixo foi de -6ºC após o Natal.

*NEVE NO SOLO.*
O Inverno 2009-2010 já conta com *37 dias *de cobertura branca, igual período do ano anterior só tinha tido *13 dias*. Efectivamente a cidade tem estado permanentemente branca.

Sigo com -3ºC ao final da tarde, depois de uma máxima de -2ºC e dia que passou a nevar. O mesmo dia no ano passado tinha tido uma máxima de 5ºC.


----------



## Dan (12 Fev 2010 às 07:49)

Neve em Roma esta manhã.



> ROMA - Intensa nevicata su Roma. Dall'alba di venerdì 12 le correnti polari che hanno raggiunto il centro Italia hanno provocato un brusco abbassamento delle temperature, trasformando le precipitazioni piovose in neve. Imbiancate fin dalla prima mattinata molte strade delle periferie, dall'Eur all'Appio.
> Coltre bianca anche sui Castelli Romani e grandi fiocchi sul centro storico: dalle 8 la neve ha iniziato ad attaccare anche nel cuore di Roma, depositandosi su auto e tendoni dei bar. In alcuni viali del centro, intorno alla stazione Termini le chiome degli alberi sono imbiancate. A terra il manto non si forma ancora perchè il suolo è bagnato dalle precedenti piogge.
> 
> COLLI E AEROPORTI - La nevicata che sta interessando la Capitale ha colpito maggiormente tutti i quartieri a sud della città. Imbiancati completamente Marino, Roccapriora, ma anche le zone di Velletri e Pomezia. Primo velo bianco intorno all'aeroporto di Ciampino. La situazione non è al momento critica negli scali romani, ma a Fiumicino, nell'aeroporto Leonardo Da Vinci, è scattato il piano antineve, con mezzi spargisale e sistemi di riscaldamento delle piste.



Fonte


----------



## actioman (12 Fev 2010 às 11:40)

Dan disse:


> Neve em Roma esta manhã.
> 
> 
> 
> Fonte



Fontana di Trevi debaixo de neve! Bonito e inusual cenário!

http://www.youreporter.it/video_NEvicata_a_Roma_-_Fontana_di_Trevi_1


----------



## Dan (12 Fev 2010 às 14:36)

Esta manhã.


----------



## irpsit (13 Fev 2010 às 20:45)

Ainda à pouco me ri da notícia que dá no telejornal: 
"A temperatura em Bragança chegou aos 5 graus negativos"

Aqui não há dia que a mínima passe acima dos 1 negativo!
Hoje fui caminhar em cima do lago maior da cidade (cerca de 4km x 1km).
Sem qualquer medo, mas cheguei gelado a casa....

Era díficil distinguir a margem já que a cobertura da neve no lago é de 30cm.

O Inverno tem sido intensamente frio. A neve já há mais de um mês que permanece no solo, sem derreter
Sigo com quatro negativos, mas sensação térmica muito desconfortante, devido ao vento.

Mas está a chegar o grande derretimento para a semana!!!


----------



## FTerroso (13 Fev 2010 às 23:37)

Neva a 3 dias sem parar. Ja chega a 40 cm de neve. Ontem as aulas foram suspensar em todas as escolas do departamento de Puy de Dome. Sigo com -4°


----------



## irpsit (14 Fev 2010 às 22:49)

Sigo com -3ºC, mais um dia muito frio, e cinzento/encoberto, para variar...


----------



## Chasing Thunder (15 Fev 2010 às 12:07)

Como esperado em espanhã masi propriamente em Málaga já cairam 60mm e continua a cair bem


----------



## Chasing Thunder (15 Fev 2010 às 13:00)

Em Alhaurin de la Torre ( espanha), já cairam hoje 78.4mm, e já provocou alguns estragos.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (15 Fev 2010 às 17:16)

Alhaurin de la Torre ( espanha), já vai com 96.2mm, e á mais outras localidades no sul de espanha que estão com valores bastante altos.


----------



## Fernando (15 Fev 2010 às 18:28)

Viva!

Estou ha 10 dias na Polonia e por aqui ja ninguem pode ouvir falar em neve. Ha quase dois meses que todo o pais esta coberto de um denso manto branco. Desde que cheguei ainda nao tive um dia sem pelo menos neve fraca. A temperatura nem esta muito baixa (entre -2 e -8) mas e o suficiente para manter a espessa camada de neve. Ha carros totalmente enterrados em neve (presumo que so sairao na primavera) e comeco a perceber porque e que por aqui as pessoas evitam estacionar o carro na cidade por periodos superiores a um dia. Uma passagem do limpa-neves associada a uma noite de temperaturas muito negativas pode significar um bloqueio do carro bem complicado. Os poucos passeios transitaveis tem paredes de cerca de meio metro de neve e a rotina da neve e tao normal que ninguem imagina ouvir sequer falar em estradas cortadas. O orcamento previsto para este Inverno para a limpeza das vias ja foi bem ultrapassado. E uma realidade totalmente diferente... Um verdadeiro Inverno continental.

Mais tarde vou tentar colocar algumas fotos.
Esta gente esta tao irritada com tantos dias de neve que sempre que tiro fotos das janelas do comboio ou do autocarro pensam que sou maluco.


(desculpem os acentos, nao tenho teclado portugues)


----------



## irpsit (15 Fev 2010 às 18:56)

Eu também já não posso ouvir falar mais de neve nem de frio.
Com este Inverno fiquei saciado e até um bocado farto.

Sigo com dia de céu muito nublado (neve fraca de manhã)
Mínima -3ºC, Máxima +1ºC

Mas finalmente as temperaturas começam a subir acima dos *zero*!!!
Estou à espera da Primavera sinceramente.



Fernando disse:


> Viva!
> 
> Estou ha 10 dias na Polonia e por aqui ja ninguem pode ouvir falar em neve. Ha quase dois meses que todo o pais esta coberto de um denso manto branco. Desde que cheguei ainda nao tive um dia sem pelo menos neve fraca. A temperatura nem esta muito baixa (entre -2 e -8) mas e o suficiente para manter a espessa camada de neve. Ha carros totalmente enterrados em neve (presumo que so sairao na primavera) e comeco a perceber porque e que por aqui as pessoas evitam estacionar o carro na cidade por periodos superiores a um dia. Uma passagem do limpa-neves associada a uma noite de temperaturas muito negativas pode significar um bloqueio do carro bem complicado. Os poucos passeios transitaveis tem paredes de cerca de meio metro de neve e a rotina da neve e tao normal que ninguem imagina ouvir sequer falar em estradas cortadas. O orcamento previsto para este Inverno para a limpeza das vias ja foi bem ultrapassado. E uma realidade totalmente diferente... Um verdadeiro Inverno continental.
> 
> ...


----------



## Chasing Thunder (16 Fev 2010 às 09:59)

Alhaurino de la Torre ( espanha), ontém cairam 116.5mm, e esta noite já cairam mais 58mm, o que faz já um total de 174.5mm, a parte sul de espanha mais afectada é a provincia de Málaga, aquilo lá está mesmo complicado


----------



## Gerofil (16 Fev 2010 às 16:30)

*Un monte se mueve en Maierato, Italia*

Deslizamiento de tierras en los montes de la localidad de Maierato, Italia.


----------



## irpsit (16 Fev 2010 às 17:10)

*O 14º dia consecutivo sem sol...*
O 10º dia consecutivo de máximas negativas ou igual a zero.

Por aqui sigo com -3.1ºC, depois de mais um dia encoberto (o 14º dia consecutivo!), em que a máxima não foi além dos -1.0ºC. Recomeçou a nevar fraco, puxado a vento.

Ai Primavera por onde andas tu?


----------



## MSantos (16 Fev 2010 às 18:31)

Gerofil disse:


> *Un monte se mueve en Maierato, Italia*
> 
> Deslizamiento de tierras en los montes de la localidad de Maierato, Italia.



Video impressonante


----------



## iceworld (16 Fev 2010 às 18:57)

Aterradoras essas imagens!
É nesses momentos que nos relembramos da nossa pequenez perante a Natureza


----------



## AnDré (17 Fev 2010 às 15:28)

> *Temporal de lluvia y viento*
> 
> 17/02/2010  Nota Informativa
> 
> ...


AEMET


----------



## irpsit (17 Fev 2010 às 19:22)

E após 10-15 dias de céus encoberto e máximas negativas, eis que hoje a máxima chegou aos 3ºC e o sol brilhou!
E para os próximos dias a máxima promete subir até aos dez graus!
Que bom!

Mas felizmente vou à Suécia este fim de semana, e portanto vou apanhar temperaturas bastante negativas!


----------



## Lousano (17 Fev 2010 às 22:01)

Dia 16:



irpsit disse:


> Ai Primavera por onde andas tu?



Dia 17:



irpsit disse:


> Mas felizmente vou à Suécia este fim de semana, e portanto vou apanhar temperaturas bastante negativas!



Hummm 

Bastou um dia de sol para mudares de opinião?


----------



## Gerofil (19 Fev 2010 às 01:50)




----------



## Chasing Thunder (19 Fev 2010 às 12:13)

Mais uma vez o sul de espanhã ontém á noite foi fustigado pelo mau tempo:

Cádiz, Jerez, Chiclana y El Puerto vuelven a inundarse con el temporal interminable
La capital se llevó la peor parte con una treintena de viviendas inundadas, avenidas cerradas y cortes de suministro eléctrico 
a provincia pide una tregua y los partes meteorológicos se la niegan. La tormenta que descargó ayer en la Bahía de Cádiz, a primera hora de la noche, y las precipitaciones encadenadas durante toda la jornada sobre Chiclana, Jerez y el Campo de Gibraltar engrosaron el largo parte de incidencias.
CÁDIZ (70 litros/m2 en dos horas)
CAOS AL ANOCHECER
La capital gaditana vivió anoche el peor episodio de lluvias torrenciales desde el desgraciado 11 de octubre de 2008. La inacabable serie de temporales provocó una tormenta de precipitaciones y aparato eléctrico que descargó hasta 70 litros por metro cuadrado entre las 20 y las 22 horas, especialmente. Las consecuencias, al cierre de esta edición, eran inundaciones en una treintena de viviendas y locales. En Extramuros, la tromba tuvo especial incidencia en La Laguna y Segunda Aguada.
En el casco antiguo, sufrieron la entrada de agua inmuebles situados en San Pedro, Cuesta de las Calesas, San Francisco, Cruz Roja Española, Cristóbal Colón, San Juan Bautista, Arbolí, Villalobos, Cruz, Hospital de Mujeres, Feduchy, Santo Domingo de la Calzada y Calderón de la Barca aunque ni Bomberos ni Policía Local habían podido cerrar el balance de daños a medianoche. La azotea del Convento de Santa María también estaba inundada anoche. Los cuerpos de seguridad actuaban conjuntamente para evacuar el agua.
La caída de dos rayos causó graves daños en un catamarán atracado en el puerto y dejó sin suministro de luz y teléfono al Mentidero, ya que el segundo de ellos impactó sobre el techo del Centro Cultural Reina Sofía (antiguo Gobierno Militar). También hubo cortes temporales de suministro en La Viña. La concentración de agua dificultó el tráfico en el Paseo Marítimo (a la altura del Cementerio de San José), Campo del Sur, la avenida Juan Carlos I (cruce con Trille) y, sobre todo, en los carriles provisionales de Canalejas. En esa zona, el enorme chaparrón provocó que salieran flotando las piezas de plástico que separan los dos carriles. Fue necesario cortar el tráfico durante una hora para restablecer la normalidad. El atasco se extendió hacia plaza de Sevilla, Cuesta de las Calesas y Carretera Industrial.
EL PUERTO (66 litros/m2)
ACCESOS CORTADOS
En El Puerto, las intensas lluvias provocaron inundaciones en la antigua Nacional IV, una de las vías de acceso más importantes de la localidad, y en varias viviendas que requirieron la intervención de los bomberos. En torno a las 20 horas, se habían contabilizado 66 litros por metro cuadrado. Según la Policía Local, Carlos Montero, una docena de vehículos quedó atrapada en la N- IV, concretamente en la rotonda que se encuentra a la altura del Carrefour y a cierre de esta edición, se había procedido a cortar la avenida de Valdelagrana.
En el camino de servicio de La Florida también fue interrumpida la circulación por un gran caño de agua. En la Cañada del Verdugo también se registraron inundaciones. Las carreteras del Camino del Juncal fueron cortadas por balsas de agua. Los bomberos actuaron en una casa de la barriada de La Caridad, que presentaba un metro de agua, y en otra de la avenida de la Bajamar. En el Hospital de Micaela Aramburu, el patio se anegó.
CHICLANA (60 litros/m2)
TORMENTA DE GRANIZO
Duró sólo de una hora, pero anegó calles y caminos. Entre las cuatro y las cinco de la tarde de ayer Chiclana, y con posterioridad el resto de la provincia, sufrió una fortísima tromba de agua y granizo, que vino a empeorar las constantes lluvias en muchos municipios. El centro urbano de la localidad chiclanera parecía el cauce de un río entre las cinco y las seis de la tarde; el agua corría a sus anchas por la avenida del Mueble (inundada casi toda la tarde), Alameda Solano, la barriada de El Carmen, y todo el extrarradio. Ni el campo ni las infraestructuras de pluviales absorbían el agua que caía: 60 litros por metro cuadrado. Con carriles impracticables, la peor parte volvió a ser para las zonas inundadas ya desde el pasado lunes, como Rana Verde, Pago del Humo o Camino de LaSoledad.
JEREZ (50/m2 litros en dos horas)
AEROPUERTO ANEGADO
La cota del río Guadalete se mantuvo ayer en los 5,81 metros, por lo que apenas creció a pesar del fuerte aguacero que descargó sobre la campiña y la ciudad durante la tarde. Siete familias permanecen desalojadas en las pedanías más afectadas. En la ciudad, dos polideportivos quedaron anegados, al igual que una quincena de garages y locales. Dos vehículos quedaron atrapados en el Puente de la Circunvalación y en el Puente de la Vía. El Ayuntamiento optó por cerrar cuatro parques como medida preventiva. A las 23 horas, la terminal del aeropuerto estaba anegada, hasta cubrir los tobillos de los viajeros que la abandonaban.Al cierre de esta edición, diez carreteras permanecían cortadas.
Atascos, llamadas y agotamiento
19.02.10 - 01:17 -
LA VOZ | CÁDIZ.
Los gaditanos viven con cansancio y confusión la peor serie de lluvias que recuerdan
La noche fue una inacabable sucesión de avisos, entre particulares y a los servicios de emergencia
«¿Dónde estás? ¿has visto la que está cayendo? ten cuidado». Esas frases, en cualquier orden, formaron parte ayer de miles de llamadas telefónicas entre residentes en la Bahía de Cádiz, sorprendidos por la violencia del aguacero e intimidados por la posibilidad de que la tormenta les aislara en un atasco, en un edificio rodeado de agua. Cortes eléctricos y telefónicos, desvíos de tráfico... todos los elementos contribuyeron a crear una cierta alarma y confusión entre buena parte de la población. Esa fue la versión más leve de las comunicación urgentes. La más grave estuvo formada por cientos de llamadas a los servicios de emergencias que derivaron en más de 80 intervenciones sólo de los Bomberos.
Lo peor se concentró entre las 20 y las 22.00 horas, pero los efectos de la enésima tormenta se prolongó hasta la madrugada. En la jornada de hoy continuará un balance de daños y desperfectos que se presume largo y complejo. Sobre todo porque llueve sobre mojado tras dos meses de lluvia sin pausa.
El aeropuerto de Jerez, aislado y a oscuras
19.02.10 - 01:17 -
LA VOZ | CÁDIZ.
Si la lluvia afectó ayer a toda la provincia, en el aeropuerto de Jerez se vivieron momentos de verdadera angutia. Decenas de pasajeros tuvieron que ser rescatadas cuando el avión en el que viajaban procedente de Madrid aterrizó. El suministro eléctrico quedó interrumpido, por lo que la pista en la que debían de aterrizar los aviones quedó totalmente a oscuras. Además, el agua acumulada impedía el paso de viandantes y de vehículos por buena parte tanto del aeródromo jerezano como de sus alrededores. No en balde, testigos presenciales afirman que el agua acumulada en la zona llegaba «hasta la cintura». Para colmo, el temporal derribó un poste de la luz, que no pudo ser retirado hasta horas después por los operarios del aeropuerto.
Uno de los vuelos que se vio más afectado fue el que procedía de Madrid-Barajas, operado por la compñaía Iberia. La aeronave debería haber aterrizado en el aeropuerto jerezano a las 21.20 horas, pero las fuertes lluvias provocaron que no pudiera llegar hasta las 22.15 horas.


Algumas fotos de Cádiz ontém á noite:

[IMG=http://img641.imageshack.us/img641/2598/dsc0407390x180.jpg][/IMG]


----------



## nimboestrato (21 Fev 2010 às 01:20)

Tempestades precipitosas de Oeste/Sudoestes demasiado a sul,
frio intenso de Leste/Nordestes  a varrer  toda a Escandinávia,a norte. 






[/URL][/IMG]

Impressionante, os valores que se registam agora 
em toda a Escandinávia.
Na Finlândia , particularmente.
Entre os -20º e os quase -40º .
Aquelas Terras são frias.Todos sabemos.
Mas este Inverno estão mais .
Regresso a Invernos de outrora ?
Ou a máxima sempre  apropriada de 
"se de um lado tapa, do outro destapa".


----------



## meteo (21 Fev 2010 às 17:27)

nimboestrato disse:


> Tempestades precipitosas de Oeste/Sudoestes demasiado a sul,
> frio intenso de Leste/Nordestes  a varrer  toda a Escandinávia,a norte.
> 
> 
> ...


E no Norte,encostado ao Oceano gelado,ainda é onde se está melhor. Apenas 6 negativos.
Ai Portugal,que grande clima tens.


----------



## Gerofil (22 Fev 2010 às 11:32)

*Moscou enfrenta maior nevasca desde 1966*

Moscou enfrenta nos últimos dias a maior nevasca desde 1966, com áreas com até 63 centímetros de neve, mas o transporte ferroviário e aéreo não foi prejudicado. A neve não para de cair na capital russa desde sexta-feira e os serviços de limpeza trabalham 24 horas por dia. Segundo as previsões meteorológicas, a camada de neve que cobre a capital superará hoje 70 centímetros.
Como é habitual, onde se acumula mais neve é nos parques, o que é aproveitado por muitos moscovitas para praticar esqui de fundo ou improvisar as tradicionais guerras de bola de neve. A Prefeitura recomendou que os moradores de Moscou deixem o carro em casa para evitar acidentes.
Apesar da grande quantidade de neve que cai, como hoje e amanhã é feriado a capital russa não teve muitos incidentes nas ruas. 

G1


----------



## N_Fig (22 Fev 2010 às 23:09)

Olhem-me para a chuva que lá tem caído!


----------



## irpsit (24 Fev 2010 às 00:18)

Pessoal acabei agora de chegar de férias de Estocolmo, e foi algo incrível.
Experienciei pelo menos os *23 negativos* oficiais de mínima de Estocolmo.
Sabe-se lá quanto experienciei quando fui mais para norte...

A acumulação da tempestade de neve que ocorreu lá no Sábado fez parar todos os comboios, metros e muitos autocarros. Perdi o meu voo de manhã mas consegui chegar à Europa central após muitos transabordos improvisados.  O nevão lá foi soberbo, caíram *50cm de nova neve *em 2 dias, a juntar aos 100 cm que já havia de acumulação no solo (pelo menos 1 metro,mas em vários locais dos arredores da cidade, chegava aos *2 metros*) Não, não conseguem imaginar o que isto é, absolutamente ridiculariza qualquer nevão de Portugal, Áustria ou Suíça.

Conseguem imaginar 100 cm medidos no interior da cidade???
Não, a Europa Central nunca tem algo deste género!
Nem 23 negativos de manhã, e 16 negativos em pleno meio-dia!

O Inverno na Escandinávea estava e está a ser intensamente frio, mas a passada Segunda feira foi mesmo o dia mais frio deste Inverno, algo que nunca me vou esquecer, mesmo tendo sido um frio brutal!

Fiquei seriamente farto de neve e frio, e com as mãos em feridas, após este turismo radical, mas que me fez passar o "cabo dos diabos" nos últimos dias! Disseram-me que foi a situação mais extrema (combinação tempestade de neve + frio) dos *últimos 150 anos*, e o maior nevão e tb vaga polar dos últimos 20-30 anos. Aindanão confirmei estatísticas. Portanto tive muita sorte mas agora não quero nunca mais experienciar tal coisa novamente!!!! Inverno recorde é em Viena, é em Estocolmo, é em Inglaterra... 

O *Báltico estava claro todo congelado*, inclusivé até à costa do Europa do Norte !!!!, e tirei umas fotos do avião. Amanhã coloco-as, hoje vou descansar deste dia louco. 



Gerofil disse:


> *Moscou enfrenta maior nevasca desde 1966*
> 
> Moscou enfrenta nos últimos dias a maior nevasca desde 1966, com áreas com até 63 centímetros de neve, mas o transporte ferroviário e aéreo não foi prejudicado. A neve não para de cair na capital russa desde sexta-feira e os serviços de limpeza trabalham 24 horas por dia. Segundo as previsões meteorológicas, a camada de neve que cobre a capital superará hoje 70 centímetros.
> Como é habitual, onde se acumula mais neve é nos parques, o que é aproveitado por muitos moscovitas para praticar esqui de fundo ou improvisar as tradicionais guerras de bola de neve. A Prefeitura recomendou que os moradores de Moscou deixem o carro em casa para evitar acidentes.
> ...


----------



## actioman (24 Fev 2010 às 01:47)

irpsit disse:


> Pessoal acabei agora de chegar de férias de Estocolmo, e foi algo incrível.
> Experienciei pelo menos os *23 negativos* oficiais de mínima de Estocolmo.
> Sabe-se lá quanto experienciei quando fui mais para norte...
> 
> ...





Cá esperamos ansiosamente as tuas fotos!


----------



## irpsit (24 Fev 2010 às 20:08)

Ainda irei colocar bastantes mais fotografias (e se conseguir vídeos) da tempestade de neve que presenciei em Estocolmo e paralisou a cidade. 

Podem ver o Mar Báltico congelado.






Já era num local a 50km a leste de Estocolmo, onde as ilhas se espalham para o interior do Báltico. Um termómetro do barco marcava -21ºC às onze da manhã e fazia forte vento.






Foi dos maiores nevões dos últimos 100 anos, e das temperaturas mais baixas na cidade em várias décadas. Alguns jornais falavam do Inverno mais frio desde 1828. 














Total oficial de neve caída 50cm.
Na rua havia locais com acumulação de 1 metro.






A mínima em Estocolmo foi de -23ºC, e nos arredores -26ºC. 
Às treze horas estavam -16ºC. A normal é de -5ºC/+1ºC!!!


















Irei acrescentar mais fotografias em breve. De novo o sul do Báltico fotografado de avião. O gelo prolongava-se até à costa norte da Polónia, o que é relativamente raro.






Cliquem nas fotos para ampliarem!



irpsit disse:


> Pessoal acabei agora de chegar de férias de Estocolmo, e foi algo incrível.
> Experienciei pelo menos os *23 negativos* oficiais de mínima de Estocolmo.
> Sabe-se lá quanto experienciei quando fui mais para norte...
> 
> ...


----------



## Lousano (24 Fev 2010 às 21:35)

Que excelente experiência irpsit.


----------



## irpsit (24 Fev 2010 às 22:26)

Outra coisa que quero partilhar é que na realidade senti uma muita ligeira hipotermia quando as temperaturas rondavam os -20ºC.

Quando caminhava períodos de cerca de uma hora no exterior, os dedos dos pés e das mãos ficavam "congelados", isto é não os conseguia mexer. Isto acontecia após sentir intenso frio e dor nos pés, mas depois a dor desaperecia e mal conseguia mexer a mão e, em alguns momentos, não conseguia mesmo mexer alguns dedos (isto, mesmo com as luvas de neve e botas). A solução era manter as mãos nos bolsos, mas mesmo assim os pés iam ficando gelados.

Reparei também que em algumas ocasiões parecia como se estivesse ligeiramente embriegado e também lento, e quando sentia isso sentia a urgência em entrar para um espaço quente, quer fosse café, uma casa ou o interior dum barco. Quando o vento soprava mais intensamente ainda era pior. Concluí que é pois perigoso andar durante muito tempo no exterior com estas temperaturas. Claro, que os 40 negativos da Sibéria são um outro mundo...

Outro efeito curioso foi que após a noite dos 26 negativos, o metro e comboios da cidade pararam de todo. Foi claro um caos não muito agradável que experienciei. Eu achava fascinante ver os carros não usados enterrados debaixo de neve, portas de casas (que não eram usadas) com mais de um metro à entrada, e verdadeiros túneis de neve nos passeios nos arredores da cidade. 

Mesmo na cidade, e devido ao frio intenso, os carros circulavam em cima de uma permanente camada branca de 3-5cm de neve, que era a estrada. No dia do blizzard, não era possível distinguir os passeios das estradas, era tamanha confusão, e por vezes queria atravessar a rua (fora da passadeira) para verificar que não podia, pois o muro de 1 metro de neve não me permitia tal. Não podia entrar para qualquer jardim ou floresta, pois enterrar as pernas em um metro de neve não estava nos meus planos, pois muita dela era neve fresca e portanto não estava ainda sólida.

Em breve, colocarei mais fotografias.
Só para dizer que cheguei a Viena e esteve hoje +15ºC de máxima (mínima +1ºC), uma máxima bastante elevada para Fevereiro, ou seja experienciei uma diferença de 30ºC em apenas 24 horas.



Lousano disse:


> Que excelente experiência irpsit.








É díficil saber quanta neve estava acumulada. Nesta foto podem ver o caminho escavado através da neve que media cerca de 1-2 metros em altura para cada lado. Inclusivé, o solo por onde caminhava tinha cerca de 20cm de neve debaixo dos pés.


----------



## meteo (25 Fev 2010 às 17:55)

Irpsit tirando o frio que sentiste que não invejo ,
Podes sempre dizer que tiveste presente num dos dias mais frios na Europa dos últimos tempos.Se calhar,depois desses dias vai-se ver o Irpsit em Portugal em Março com 18 graus a tomar banho numa qualquer praia do Norte.


----------



## irpsit (25 Fev 2010 às 18:58)

Fabuloso! Nem é preciso meteo.
Hoje estiveram *+17ºC* em Viena, absolutamente quente!!

É uma temperatura muito elevada em relação à normal.
Um belo dia de sol primaveril, para contrastar com os -26ºC que senti anteontem em Estocolmo (ainda tenho frieiras nas mãos e até na testa!!)

Depois de um Dezembro e Janeiro dos mais frios dos últimos 20 anos; agora voltámos como é costume às anomalias quentes, que dominaram o 2009.


----------



## meteo (25 Fev 2010 às 22:40)

irpsit disse:


> Fabuloso! Nem é preciso meteo.
> Hoje estiveram *+17ºC* em Viena, absolutamente quente!!
> 
> É uma temperatura muito elevada em relação à normal.
> ...



40 graus de diferença de um dia para o outro. Deve ser engraçado 
Os dias de sol por aqui lá para Maio são capazes de chegar. Por enquanto vai continuar a chuva,e vendaval,e já vai cansando um pouco.  Ainda se viessem os -26 ºC para alterar um pouco as coisas,mas nem na Serra da Estrela...


----------



## actioman (26 Fev 2010 às 01:09)

Que grande experiência irpsit!

Não me canso de visionar as tuas fotografias. Isso é que foi saber acertar na _mouche_ e estar no local certo nos dias certos! É certamente uma vivência que jamais vais esquecer e com grande felicidade podes afirmar eu estava lá! 

Obrigado pelas tuas descrições e parabéns por poderes ter desfrutado de algo tão maravilhoso!


----------



## Chasing Thunder (27 Fev 2010 às 18:30)

No norte de espanha parece que está complicado.

Lardeira: 196.1 km/h
Serra do Eixe: 157 km/h
Campus de Vigo: 146.9 km/h
Gandara: 145.8 km/h
Castro Vicaludo: 136.9 km/h
Ancares: 136.3 km/h
Muralla: 132.8 km/h
Alto do Rodicio: 126.7 km/h
Cabeza de Manzaneda: 125 km/h
Rio de Sol: 122 km/h
Punta Candeira: 74.7 km/h


----------



## Dan (27 Fev 2010 às 19:08)

Para além do vento há também a assinalar os elevados valores de temperatura mesmo no norte de Espanha. 

Santander (Latitude 43° 28' N) tinha às 19h 24ºC.


----------



## irpsit (27 Fev 2010 às 20:36)

Sigo aqui em Viena com anomalia grande de temperatura.

3 dos últimos 4 dias foram soberbamente primaveris e "quentes".
Excepto ontem que choveu e a temperatura rondou os 6-10ºC

Hoje, min *6ºC*, max *16ºC*
A destacar: céu limpo mas vento forte de sudoeste.

Mas os modelos já apontam que o ar polar vai voltar mais tarde, e trazer de novo o frio anormal.


----------



## Skizzo (27 Fev 2010 às 21:05)

Mais de 34ºC em Melilla hoje, incrível


----------



## Aristocrata (27 Fev 2010 às 22:55)

Está neste momento também a costa oeste de França prestes a ser atingida, penso eu, de forma ainda mais "viril" pela depressão que nos atingiu.
4 dos estados estão sob aviso vermelho da meteorologia. 
Mais um país a juntar a Portugal e Espanha...

A depressão ganhou organização assim que saiu da Galiza e ficou sobre a zona central do golfo da Biscaia - o efeito da temperatura marítima ajuda.


----------



## ACalado (27 Fev 2010 às 22:57)

Três mortos já em Espanha com ventos de 197km/H 

http://jn.sapo.pt/PaginaInicial/Mundo/Interior.aspx?content_id=1506813


----------



## irpsit (28 Fev 2010 às 07:54)

Será possível???

Merilla fica na costa norte de Marrocos, a leste de Ceuta.
Porém anteontem nas Canárias as temperaturas também registavam 30 graus à noite.

Santander (costa norte de Espanha) tinha 24ºC ao final da tarde

E aqui em Viena registei ontem uma máxima de quase 17ºC apesar do vento forte de W-SW.
Extremamente invulgar para Fevereiro.

Entretanto, neste fim de semana as mínimas chegaram aos 23-26 negativos em Estocolmo, Suécia. 
E aquelas máximas baixas e neve nos Açores . 

Grande contraste!





Skizzo disse:


> Mais de 34ºC em Melilla hoje, incrível


----------



## Agreste (28 Fev 2010 às 13:42)

A Xynthia continua agora em França...

O temporal que afecta França continua a fazer vítimas. Três pessoas morreram ontem e as restantes já hoje, temendo-se que o balanço venha a ser ainda muito pior.

A depressão atingiu ontem à noite o Golfo da Gasconha A depressão atingiu ontem à noite o Golfo da Gasconha (Stephane Mahe/Reuters)

A Bretanha e o centro do país encontram-se entre as regiões mais atingidas pelo temporal, a depressão Xynthia, que se encaminha para Nordeste, a caminho da Bélgica e do Luxemburgo.

Rajadas de vento de 100 quilómetros horários atingiram à hora do almoço as regiões setentrionais, que se encontram em alerta vermelho, pois que se admite que as mesmas possam mesmo vir a atingir os 150 quilómetros.

No entanto, os serviços meteorológicos crêem que a tempestade é menos grave do que a que em Dezembro de 1999 matou 92 pessoas.

A depressão atingiu ontem à noite o Golfo da Gasconha, varreu com particular intensidade o departamento da Vendeia (onde se verificaram sete das mortes até agora conhecidas), passou pela Bretanha e à tarde ameaça mesmo o Canal da Macha, pelo que grande parte do Reino Unido já está também em alerta para inundações.

do Publico...


----------



## Gerofil (28 Fev 2010 às 13:50)

*Au moins 15 morts lors du passage de la tempête Xynthia*

Au moins quinze personnes ont trouvé la mort samedi et dimanche lors du passage de la tempête Xynthia, qui a provoqué de très importants dégâts matériels sur la façade atlantique. Selon ErDF, la filiale de distribution d'électricité d'EDF, près d'un million de foyers étaient privés d'électricité dimanche à la mi-journée sur tout le territoire. La ministre de l'Economie, Christine Lagarde, a annoncé que "des forces de sécurité civile (avaient) été mobilisées par le ministère de l'Intérieur pour soutenir les efforts des pompiers en particulier dans les départements du littoral".
Xynthia, qui a frappé dimanche l'Ile-de-France avant de se diriger vers l'est de la France, la Belgique et le Luxembourg, est une "tempête d'une ampleur et d'une intensité peu communes", selon Météo France. Elle devrait cependant "être moins forte que celles de décembre 1999" qui avait causé la mort de plus de 90 personnes en France, précise l'organisme dans un communiqué. Pour la première fois depuis les deux tempêtes de 1999, baptisées Lothar et Martin, quatre départements avaient été placés en "vigilance rouge" (Deux-Sèvres, Vendée, Vienne, Charente-Maritime).
A la mi-journée dimanche, une cinquantaine de départements restaient en "vigilance orange" principalement dans l'est du pays et le "niveau de vigilance demeure élevé pour les cours d'eau bretons", précise Météo France. Des rafales de vent allant de 130 à 140 km/h ont été enregistrées samedi sur le littoral et 120 à 125 km/h à l'intérieur des terres.
La tempête a perturbé les transports, provoquant d'importants retards sur le réseau TGV vers l'ouest de la France et l'annulation de vols à Orly et Roissy-Charles-de-Gaulle. 
Au moins sept personnes sont décédées en Vendée, où les vents violents se sont combinés à un très fort coefficient de marée, provoquant par endroits des mini-raz de marée, notamment près de La Rochelle. Le préfet Jean-Jacques Brot a dit sa crainte de voir ce bilan s'alourdir dans la journée. "La montée des eaux, de 50 cm à 1,50 m, a été très rapide", a expliqué à Reuters son directeur de cabinet, Frédéric Rose.
PAS ENCORE D'ÉTAT DE "CATASTROPHE NATURELLE" - Quelque 70 personnes ont déjà été évacuées sur l'ensemble du département, où 450 pompiers et 200 gendarmes sont à pied d'oeuvre. Deux hélicoptères de la sécurité civile et de la gendarmerie survolent la zone, afin de procéder à des hélitreuillages si besoin.
En Charente-Maritime, qui avait payé le plus lourd tribut humain en 1999, au moins cinq personnes ont été tuées, principalement des personnes âgées qui ont été prises au piège par la montée des eaux. Au total, "117 sauvetages ont été réalisés dans la nuit en particulier sur les zones côtières où les dégâts sont très importants", a-t-on précisé à la préfecture de Charente-Maritime.
Onze hélicoptères sont mobilisés et des renforts militaires sont attendus dans la journée. Samedi, on avait recensé deux morts en Loire-Atlantique, des pêcheurs à pied qui auraient été emportés par une vague provoquée par les vents de Xynthia, et un homme tué par la chute d'un arbre en Haute-Garonne.
Sur Europe 1, Christine Lagarde a estimé qu'il fallait attendre "que la tempête soit passée" pour prendre un arrêté de catastrophe naturelle, qui détermine en partie l'intervention des assureurs. Dans un communiqué, elle les appelle à une "mobilisation exemplaire afin d'accélérer les procédures d'indemnisation et de réparation, et afin de permettre l'envoi dès que possible d'experts dans les zones concernées afin d'évaluer les dégâts".

lepoint.fr


----------



## irpsit (28 Fev 2010 às 19:21)

Mais um dia de fluxo "subtropical".

Quem imagina um dia no sopé dos Alpes de finais de Fevereiro com céu nublado e algum sol, ausência de vento, e uma máxima de um pouco mais de 15ºC.

Mas a pressão desceu dos 1010 mb de ontem para 998 mb hoje.
E infortunamente a tempestade provocou as suas vítimas na França.


----------



## algarvio1980 (28 Fev 2010 às 20:34)

*Tempestade Xynthia já matou pelo menos 40 pessoas*

Há muitas zonas inundadas e um milhão de casas sem electricidade. Os ventos atingem os 150 quilómetros por hora. 

Muitas das mortes ocorreram por afogamento e devido à queda de árvores. A região de Vendée, no Oeste, foi das mais fustigadas, registando já 29 vítimas mortais. 

Em Vendée, um milhão de pessoas ficou sem luz, tendo esses habitantes sido obrigados a deixar as suas casas, entretanto inundadas. 

O Presidente Nicolas Sarkozy já pediu ao Governo para que se movimente de imediato e coloque no terreno medidas de ajuda que cheguem o mais rapidamente possível às áreas atingidas. 

O serviço meteorológico nacional informou que a tempestade começa a abandonar a França pelo Norte do território. 

É no entanto deixado o alerta para o perigo de enchentes em vários departamentos do Oeste, especialmente na Bretanha. 

A tempestade avança para o Canal da Mancha e várias regiões belgas, britânicas, alemãs e holandesas já se encontram em alerta. 

Fonte: RTP


----------



## Mário Barros (1 Mar 2010 às 00:56)

*Tempestade 'Xynthia' já matou 45 pessoas na Europa*



> A tempestade que matou uma criança em Paredes já matou pelo menos 45 pessoas no resto da Europa Ocidental, sobretudo em França, onde as regiões de Vendee e Charente-Maritime foram as mais afectadas. O mau tempo dirige-se para o Norte do continente
> 
> Pelo menos três pessoas morreram na Galiza, duas quando uma árvore atingiu um automóvel e outra esmagada por um muro. Em Alto de Orduña, no País Basco, os ventos chegaram aos 228 km/hora.
> 
> ...


----------



## Pek (1 Mar 2010 às 10:23)

Algunas rachas destacadas que ha ido dejando Xynthia en España (todavía faltan datos de muchas zonas):

- Orduña: *228,3 km/h*
- Lardeira: 196,2 km/h
- Gorramendi: 187,5 km/h 
- Cerezo de Arriba Aemet (La Pinilla):186 km/h 
- Cerroja: 176,4 km/h
- Aralar: 176,4 km/h
- Oiz: 174,3 km/h

 Adjunto los datos diezminutales de la estación de Orduña y la racha máxima de cada período. ESPECTACULAR. Fijaos en la cantidad de tiempo en que la velocidad media está por encima de los 150 km/h. De locos  (hora, velocidad media, velocidad máxima en km/h):

19:30  150,8  192,3
19:40  135,3  194,0
19:50  152,7  191,9
*20:00  162,6  228,3
20:10  162,3  222,6
20:20  177,7  225,4
20:30  163,7  215,2
20:40  161,6  194,4
20:50  166,9  215,6
21:00  172,9  221,9
21:10  166,7  227,6*
21:20  148,5  188,7
21:30  140,3  194,4

 Estaríamos hablando de datos dignos de un huracán de categoría 3, nada menos. Recuerdo que un huracán de categoría 3 tiene vientos sostenidos entre los 178 y los 209 km/h. Eso sí, *esos vientos son vientos sostenidos durante 1 minuto*. En el caso de Orduña son medias de *vientos sostenidos durante 10 minutos*, lógicamente el valor para 1 minuto ha de ser más alto. Dejo enlace a la Escala de Huracanes del Centro Nacional de Huracanes de Estados Unidos:

http://www.nhc.noaa.gov/sshws_table.shtml?large

 Saludos.


----------



## irpsit (1 Mar 2010 às 18:16)

Esses valores são espantosos!!

Em Viena sigo com 8º após um belo dia de sol, céu limpo, mas com ventos fortes a muito fortes (de oeste), pois a Xynthia passou a norte. Muitas rajadas. 

A máxima foi também louca, não sei se dá para bater o recorde de Viena para Fevereiro: *18ºC*. Um dia fora do normal...






Pek disse:


> Algunas rachas destacadas que ha ido dejando Xynthia en España (todavía faltan datos de muchas zonas):
> 
> - Orduña: *228,3 km/h*
> - Lardeira: 196,2 km/h
> ...


e


----------



## Bergidum (1 Mar 2010 às 18:59)

Xynthia en el blog de Jeff Masters.

http://www.wunderground.com/blog/JeffMasters/article.html


----------



## Lousano (1 Mar 2010 às 22:43)

Pek, podia-nos dar também valores relativos às temperaturas nesses locais?


----------



## Pek (2 Mar 2010 às 00:55)

(Vou tentar-lo em portugues  )



Lousano disse:


> Pek, podia-nos dar também valores relativos às temperaturas nesses locais?



Claro que sim. Evolução dezminutal das temperaturas em Orduña. (hora, velocidade média vento em km/h, velocidade máxima vento em km/h, temperatura em ºC). Sábado 27 de fevereiro de 2010. Muito interessante e clarificador:   

00:00  	54,8  61,7  4,1  
00:10 	57,7  	66,3 	4,0 	
00:20 	62,9 	71,6 	4,0 	
00:30 	67,6 	75,1 	4,2 	
00:40 	69,9 	78,3 	4,3 	
00:50 	71,4 	78,7 	4,2 	
01:00 	72,4 	78,3  4,1 	
01:10 	71,6 	78,0 	3,9 	
01:20 	71,1 	79,7 	3,8 	
01:30 	75,7 	84,0 	3,8 	
01:40 	76,6 	85,0 	3,7 	
01:50 	76,0 	82,5 	3,8 	
02:00 	70,3 	80,1 	3,8 	
02:10 	67,1 	73,4 	3,8 	
02:20 	61,6 	70,2 	3,9 	
02:30 	50,2 	59,3 	3,7 	
02:40 	47,4 	57,5 	3,5 	
02:50 	49,6 	54,7 	3,4 	
03:00 	48,3 	52,9 	3,3 	
03:10 	46,1 	50,4 	3,3 	
03:20 	43,4 	47,6 	3,1 	
03:30 	43,0 	48,0 	3,1 	
03:40 	41,7 	48,7 	3,3 	
03:50 	39,2 	48,7 	3,8 	
04:00 	34,0 	43,1 	3,8 	
04:10 	42,2 	52,9 	3,9 
04:20 	45,9 	55,0 	3,7 	
04:30 	47,6 	54,0 	3,7 	
04:40 	45,8 	51,9 	4,2 	
04:50 	47,2 	51,9 	5,1 	
05:00 	43,5 	50,1 	5,5 	
05:10 	42,5 	55,7 	5,3 
05:20 	44,5 	56,4 	5,0 	
05:30 	43,9 	60,3 	5,3 	
05:40 	46,5 	63,9 	5,0 	
05:50 	49,4 	64,9 	5,1 	
06:00 	37,0 	57,5 	4,7 	
06:10 	39,3 	60,7 	4,5 	
06:20 	43,4 	64,5 	4,4 	
06:30 	45,4 	66,3 	4,6 	
06:40 	41,3 	56,4 	4,6 	
06:50 	44,4 	63,5 	4,6 	
07:00 	43,3 	61,7 	4,4 
07:10 	51,7 	67,0 	4,4 
07:20 	40,8 	63,1 	4,2 	
07:30 	37,9 	52,9 	4,1 
07:40 	33,3 	50,4 	4,1 	
07:50 	35,5 	50,4 	3,9 
08:00 	38,6 	56,4 	4,0 
08:10 	35,5 	55,7 	4,2 
08:20 	35,2 	58,2 	4,4 
08:30 	32,8 	62,8 	4,3 
08:40 	29,0 	47,6 	4,5 
08:50 	36,6 	56,1 	4,4 
09:00 	32,4 	50,1 	4,3 	
09:10 	39,0 	56,1 	4,2
09:20 	37,0 	54,3 	4,3 
09:30 	39,8 	55,4 	4,2 	
09:40 	39,1 	57,2 	4,2 
09:50 	51,6 	72,0  	4,2 	
10:00 	59,2 	82,2 	4,6 	
10:10 	61,6 	85,7 	4,7 
10:20 	72,6 	89,2 	5,0 
10:30 	74,4 	96,0 	4,7 
10:40 	85,6 	111,1 4,6 
10:50 	90,9 	104,8 4,9 	
11:00 	99,0 	114,7 5,2 	
11:10 	103,2 114,7 5,7 	
11:20 	95,5 	110,1 5,6 	
11:30 	91,7 	102,3 5,7 	
11:40 	85,7 	100,2 6,0 	
11:50 	85,2 	106,9 5,9 	
12:00 	89,9 	111,1 6,2 
12:10 	91,4 	109,4 6,2 	
12:20 	92,9 	109,0 6,5 
12:30 	82,7 	106,9 6,3 
12:40 	87,7 	107,6 7,0 	
12:50 	95,4 	116,1 7,2 	
13:00 	104,5 122,4 8,2 
13:10 	104,9 123,5 8,8 
13:20 	99,4 	117,8 8,7 
13:30 	99,4 	117,8 8,1 	
13:40 	105,9 120,7 8,2 	
13:50 	105,2 122,1 8,4 
14:00 	93,5 	115,4 8,5 
14:10 	88,1 	110,4 8,3 	
14:20 	86,7 	110,1 8,9 	
14:30 	79,6 	95,3 	9,0 
14:40 	79,1 	95,6 	9,2 
14:50 	84,9 	102,7 9,9
15:00 	69,1 	89,6 	9,6 
15:10 	58,5 	85,0 	9,1 	
15:20 	44,8 	90,7 	9,0 
15:30 	29,2 	73,7 	8,9 
15:40 	42,7 	92,4 	8,8 
15:50 	57,3 	98,1 	8,7 	
16:00 	54,7 	88,2 	8,9 
16:10 	61,8 	106,2 9,0 	
16:20 	47,4 	92,4 	9,1 	
16:30 	38,6 	89,6 	9,0 
16:40 	49,0 	88,2 	8,9 	
16:50 	46,7 	78,0 	8,9 	
17:00 	46,4 	96,0 	9,1 
17:10 	54,2 	80,4 	9,5 
17:20 	61,6 	82,5 	9,8 	
17:30 	70,5 	97,4 	10,3 
17:40 	73,5 	100,2 10,6 
17:50 	82,7 	109,0 10,8 	
18:00 	76,3 	113,9 11,2 
18:10 	87,4 	123,1 10,9 	
*18:20 	111,0 144,3 11,0 	
18:30 	117,6 152,1 11,1 	
18:40 	117,3 147,8 10,7 
18:50 	120,8 148,2 11,0 
19:00 	128,2 149,9 10,7 	
19:10 	138,7 165,5 11,1 	
19:20 	139,3 161,2 12,3 	
19:30 	150,8 192,3 12,6 	
19:40 	135,3 194,0 13,4 	
19:50 	152,7 191,9 14,6 	
20:00 	162,6 228,3 14,8 	
20:10 	162,3 222,6 14,5 
20:20 	177,7 225,4 14,1 	
20:30 	163,7 215,2 13,8 	
20:40 	161,6 194,4 13,2 	
20:50 	166,9 215,6 12,8 	
21:00 	172,9 221,9 12,5 	
21:10 	166,7 227,6 11,7 	
21:20 	148,5 188,7 11,3 
21:30 	140,3 194,4 11,0 
21:40 	120,7 166,9 10,0 
21:50 	135,7 181,0  9,3 	
22:00 	128,2 179,9  9,2 	
22:10 	131,1 172,9  9,0 	
22:20 	118,0 168,3  8,9 	
22:30 	115,9 151,0  8,4 	
22:40 	120,4 169,0  8,2 	
22:50 	106,1 151,0  7,8 
23:00 	109,0 153,8  7,6 	
23:10 	103,2 152,4  7,4 	*
23:20 	90,8 	123,1  7,2 	
23:30 	84,2 	128,8  7,1 
23:40 	74,7 	108,0  7,0 	
23:50 	64,5 	96,3 	 6,8

Continua...


----------



## Pek (2 Mar 2010 às 01:55)

Continuação...

 Lardeira: mín -1,1 ºC, máx 7,7 ºC. 
 Cerroja: mín 6,7ºC (08:20 horas) e máx. 18,4 ºC (18:00 horas)
 Gorramendi: mín 4,6 ºC, máx 13,7 ºC
 Aralar: mín 1,2 ºC, máx 10,7 ºC

Ah esquecia-se-me, estive comprovando a classificação de furacões com dados dezminutais de vento e efectivamente estaríamos a falar de dados próprios de um furacão de categoria 3:

Major Hurricane (Category 3): 10-minute sustained winds (knots): *86-99*. 86 nós são *159,3 km/h* e 99 nós são *183,3 km/h*. Lembre-se que, no caso de Orduña, essas condições cumpriam-se desde as 20:00 até as 21:10:  

20:00 162,6
20:10 162,3 
20:20 177,7 
20:30 163,7
20:40 161,6 
20:50 166,9  
21:00 172,9  
21:10 166,7  

Saudações 

P.D.: Mais dados (rajadas máximas de vento) :

- Mirador del Cable: 215,9 km/h (já marcou 207,8 km/h com Klaus em janeiro de 2009). (Atenção, dia 27 incompleto. Só chega até as 16:00 mais ou menos. Veremos qual é o valor final com o dia completo)
- Vega de Ario: 212 km/h (o día parece completo)


----------



## Pek (2 Mar 2010 às 15:14)

Efeitos de Xynthia em Artziniega (Álava) e arredores. Pouca brincadeira. 

http://foro.meteored.com/reportajes...0+efectos+tremendos+de+xynthia-t116140.0.html

 Vale a pena ler o pequeno relato pessoal do primeiro post. Verdadeiramente faz-me pensar no filme de Twister!

 Saudações!

 P.D.: Para os que não conhecem a localidade, uma linda panorâmica geral da zona:
http://usuarios.multimania.es/cabieces1099/Arceniaga-artziniega-%28%c1lava.jpg


----------



## joseoliveira (2 Mar 2010 às 16:19)

Não sei se a coloquei aqui erradamente?! 
Certamente devem ter reparado há pouco nos efeitos interessantes destas massas nebulosas entre o NE de Portugal e o SW de França.


----------



## Pek (2 Mar 2010 às 17:17)

Por certo, a linha fronteiriça dos Pirineus nessa imagem do Sat24 está mal traçada. Na realidade está um pouco mais ao norte. Também pode ser que a imagem do satelite esteja um pouco deslocada. O caso é que há um pequeno erro.


----------



## Pek (2 Mar 2010 às 18:16)

Mmmmmm :assobio:






 Roxo: 50-100 cm.
 Verde azulado: 25-50 cm.
 Laranja: 10-25 cm.

 Veremos a evolução dos modelos nestes dias...


----------



## irpsit (4 Mar 2010 às 19:59)

Na Áustria voltou o frio.
Sigo com 3º, após máxima de 5º e mínima de 1º

Prevê-se alguma neve e muito mais frio, devido à entrada polar.
Aqui ainda não neva, mas já neva em Graz que está na fronteira com a Itália.

Bem, nada que se compare com as temperaturas entre os 5 e 12 negativos em Estocolmo. Que são cerca de 10 graus mais baixas que a normal. Reporta a BBC vários navios ficaram hoje encalhados no Mar Báltico gelado. http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/europe/8550687.stm

Até quando durará o Inverno?????


----------



## irpsit (5 Mar 2010 às 15:50)

Este "swing" climático continua brutal.
Hoje a mínima foi de -3ºC e a máxima de 1ºC apenas.
Muito vento de norte, algum sol e agora estão aguaceiros de neve.
Está mais frio do que num dia típico de Janeiro.

Ainda na semana passada tive máxima de quase 19ºC.
(logo após ter vindo de Estocolmo onde esteve 25 negativos)

Ou é de mim ou recentemente estes extremos estão a ficar mais extremos?

*Vejam os vídeos dos barcos encalhados no Báltico; vale a pena!!*
http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/europe/8550687.stm


----------



## Veterano (5 Mar 2010 às 15:59)

irpsit disse:


> Ou é de mim ou recentemente estes extremos estão a ficar mais extremos?



 Video interessante, irpsit. Também partilho da tua opinião que vivemos num mundo de extremos meteorológicos.


----------



## irpsit (5 Mar 2010 às 16:06)

Esó para provar como há manipulação nos dados climáticos, no relatório recente da NOAA, afirmavam que a cobertura do gelo no Arctico estava reduzida.

Ora o gráfico mostrava apenas metade do Báltico congelado.
Quando eu sobrevoei em Fevereiro o Báltico e estava todo congelado desde Estocolmo até à costa da Polónia, o que é raro acontecer!

Aqui está um vídeo da costa oceânica congelada na Polónia.
Eu vi de avião, o mapa da NOAA não correspondia à verdade.


----------



## Gerofil (5 Mar 2010 às 16:44)

Gelo aprisionou 50 navios no Báltico:

VÍDEO RTP


----------



## Chasing Thunder (5 Mar 2010 às 16:52)

irpsit disse:


> Esó para provar como há manipulação nos dados climáticos, no relatório recente da NOAA, afirmavam que a cobertura do gelo no Arctico estava reduzida.
> 
> Ora o gráfico mostrava apenas metade do Báltico congelado.
> Quando eu sobrevoei em Fevereiro o Báltico e estava todo congelado desde Estocolmo até à costa da Polónia, o que é raro acontecer!
> ...



Assim também quer dizer que o aquecimento global é uma farsa


----------



## irpsit (6 Mar 2010 às 16:37)

Sigo com *-3ºC* após máxima de *+1º* e mínima de *-4ºC*.

E neva com bastante intensidade! Já acumula.
Visibilidade a 300 metros.

A Alemanha, Dinamarca e Áustria já estão de novo branquinhas.
E continua o frio típico de Janeiro.


----------



## irpsit (7 Mar 2010 às 13:19)

Um dia de céu muito nublado, mínima de -6º, máxima de 0º, similar a ontem.
É muito FRIO, fora de época. 
O normal é termos temperaturas entre os +1 e os +10.
Aliás o recorde de Março é -10.

A pressão hoje está nos 1028 mb!!!

Mas na Suécia, Estocolmo está bem pior.
A normal lá é -4º a +1º
Vejam os últimos dias (Março), constantemente abaixo da normal ! 

-5/0
-8/-4
-9/-5
-7/-5
-13/-1
-17/-2
-16/-1

O Janeiro e o Fevereiro ainda foi pior com a temperatura a descer em vários dias aos -20 (e até aos -24). Quando estive lá em final de Fevereiro, a máxima rondava os -14. A normal nestes meses é -5º/-1º!

Um Inverno frio este!


----------



## actioman (8 Mar 2010 às 11:37)

E vai nevando em Barcelona cidade mesmo junto ao Mar Mediterrâneo. Praticamente em toda a Catalunha neva à cota 0. 


Webcam em directo


----------



## irpsit (8 Mar 2010 às 15:40)

Confirmo. O meu pai está lá hoje e diz que está a nevar mesmo junto à praia, e os espanhóis estão surpresos.

Aqui em Viena está um dia incrivelmente frio. A mínima foi de -8ºC e máxima de zero, imaginem estámos em meados de Março. Em Salzburgo, a mínima foi de -14ºC.
Acho que está a bater os recordes de Março.

Mas o que é isto?



actioman disse:


> E vai nevando em Barcelona cidade mesmo junto ao Mar Mediterrâneo. Praticamente em toda a Catalunha neva à cota 0.
> 
> 
> Webcam em directo


----------



## actioman (8 Mar 2010 às 16:37)

irpsit disse:


> Confirmo. O meu pai está lá hoje e diz que está a nevar mesmo junto à praia, e os espanhóis estão surpresos.
> 
> Aqui em Viena está um dia incrivelmente frio. A mínima foi de -8ºC e máxima de zero, imaginem estámos em meados de Março. Em Salzburgo, a mínima foi de -14ºC.
> Acho que está a bater os recordes de Março.
> ...



É um Março histórico certamente! Na Catalunha está um caos, estradas cortadas, milhares de crianças sem escola. A neve em Barcelona cidade, mesmo no centro já acumula e está tudo branco!


As Ramblas de Barcelona:








Praias junto a Barcelona











Não é que seja muito raro nevar por lá,mas com esta intensidade é coisa pouco vista!


----------



## David sf (8 Mar 2010 às 17:02)

Vejam imagens da Catalunha neste jornal catalão:

www.lavanguardia.es

Dia histórico na Catalunha. Estão parados os comboios suburbanos, os autocarros e o porto está fechado. Há zonas à cota 400, no interior dessa região espanhola com mais de meio metro de neve. Tudo isto no meio de ventos fortes, trovoada e ondas de 7m.

Tenho a sorte de ter a TV3cat, televisão regional da Catalunha, e o que neva neste momento em Barcelona é de loucos. Estão a mostrar as webcams do trânsito e há estradas em que os carros estão estacionados e as pessoas saíram a pé. Na fronteira de La Jonquera a jornalista fez a reportagem no meio da autoestrada, com neve que chega a uma altura de 30 cm.


----------



## Pek (8 Mar 2010 às 19:44)

irpsit disse:


> Confirmo. O meu pai está lá hoje e diz que está a nevar mesmo junto à praia, *e os espanhóis estão surpresos*.



Entiendo que te referirás a los habitantes de Barcelona (porque hay zonas costeras españolas en que nieva (cuajando, se entiende) prácticamente todos los años e incluso en varias ocasiones cada invierno. Véase el ejemplo de la provincia de Guipúzcoa y la ciudad de San Sebastián. Alguna foto he colgado de ello, incluso de esquiadores de fondo (esquí nórdico) en la playa) Y sorprendidos pues... parcialmente. En los últimos años ha nevado en Barcelona (que yo recuerde) en 2001, 2004, 2005, 2006 y 2009. Incluso este mismo invierno ya nevó en la playa en zonas bastante más sureñas que Barcelona del sur de Cataluña y el norte de Castellón. Lo que quizá sí es más sorprendente es que haya sido bien entrado marzo (aunque tampoco es la primera vez que ocurre) y la intensidad con lo que lo ha hecho:






Informan de que hay, al menos, 40 cm de nieve por encima de los 300 msnm. Una nevada muy guapa 

Lo malo es lo de los medios de comunicación que seguramente empezarán con exageraciones y noticias sensacionalistas. Suelen demostrar una memoria muy corta y una lengua muy larga 

P.D.: Siento no haber escrito en portugués, pero es que soy bastante lento escribiendo en vuestro idioma y hoy tengo un poco de prisa.


----------



## MSantos (8 Mar 2010 às 20:03)

O neve em Barcelona em Março é apenas mais um evento deste fantástico Inverno que nós e o resto da Europa está a viver


----------



## Dan (8 Mar 2010 às 21:30)

Apesar de não ser algo assim tão raro é interessante ver Barcelona assim com uma nevada destas.


----------



## irpsit (8 Mar 2010 às 22:34)

De facto foi um Inverno frio e rigoroso, e com abundância de acontecimento peculiares e interessantes. Eu não viajei muito mas certamente vivi vários nevões e extremos de frio, nestes últimos meses.

Só para vos dar uma ideia, este Março 2010 vai mais frio que muitos Janeiros e Fevereiros aqui em Viena. 
Sigo com -4ºC num dia com temperatura sempre bem negativa.



Dan disse:


> Apesar de não ser algo assim tão raro é interessante ver Barcelona assim com uma nevada destas.


----------



## Gerofil (8 Mar 2010 às 23:41)

*Nevada en Barcelona - Marzo 2010*


----------



## Pek (9 Mar 2010 às 00:16)

Para hacerse una idea de la intensidad con la que caía la nieve unas fotos cortesía del forero Valle de Olid.

 Entorno de Barcelona, 17:00 horas, *tormenta de nieve* (con aparato eléctrico, claro):











 ¿Veis el todoterreno?















 Luego siguió nevando bastante más, hasta superar los 50 cm por encima de los 400-500 msnm.

 Saudacões e boa noite!


----------



## Pek (9 Mar 2010 às 01:22)

Más de 4000 camiones atrapados en La Jonquera






 Las Ramblas, un lugar emblemático de la capital catalana y de los aficionados (torcedores) del Barça como yo . Concretamente se celebran los títulos del F.C. Barcelona en La Rambla de Canaletes (Canaletas) y su conocida fuente. 






 Y para los que les guste el fútbol, algunas imágenes curiosas del entrenamiento del Barça de esta mañana:

 Pep (Guardiola)






 Ibra no estaba muy cómodo






 Ni Tití (Henry)






 La cosa empeoraba


----------



## nimboestrato (9 Mar 2010 às 01:58)

Pek disse:


> Para hacerse una idea de la intensidad con la que caía la nieve unas fotos ... Entorno de Barcelona, 17:00 horas, *tormenta de nieve* (con aparato eléctrico, claro)...Luego siguió nevando bastante más, hasta superar los 50 cm por encima de los 400-500 msnm....



Hoje,  de Paris a Barcelona ía um mundo inteiro de distância.
Hoje, ao norte mais habituado ao agreste ,  o tempo ficou parado , no sol.
Mais a sul , nem o Mediterrâneo Ocidental era tido  nem achado para  tal temporal de neve nas suas barbas...






[/URL][/IMG]


Este Inverno tem sido fértil em surpresas a sul.
Sobretudo na Ibéria.
É para compensar os quase todos,  que nos queixámos ,
eu e tu  Pek, incluídos,   que o Inverno que chega a sul , vai parar invariavelmente  à Itália,Balcãs e Grécia.
Há Invernos assim...


----------



## Dan (9 Mar 2010 às 09:53)

Esta manhã, a Catalunha coberta de neve, das montanhas até ao mar. O sul de França apresenta um cenário semelhante.


----------



## David sf (9 Mar 2010 às 10:19)

O que se passou ontem à tarde em Barcelona foi uma orgia meteorológica. Há membros deste fórum que fazem centenas de km atrás das trovoadas, outros que não dormem à espera da neve, outros que assim que registam uma rajada de vento muito forte vêm logo a correr partilhar essa informação e outros que apanham verdadeiras molhas a fotografar o mar alterado. Agora, imaginem que saem dos vossos empregos, escolas, chegam à praia da vossa cidade, e está a acontecer tudo isso ao mesmo tempo...


----------



## rozzo (9 Mar 2010 às 11:02)

Fantástico realmente! 

Andava há uma semana de olho nisto, já a prever a imensa inveja que ia sentir quando chegasse a altura!


E logo à noite existe de novo chance razoável de nevar em Barcelona..


----------



## Vince (9 Mar 2010 às 11:43)

Épico


----------



## Mário Barros (9 Mar 2010 às 12:29)

*Nevões imobilizam Catalunha e Pirinéus orientais*



> Nevões, considerados excepcionais nesta época, imobilizaram hoje, de novo, o nordeste de Espanha e o sul de França, tendo provocado o encerramento da circulação terrestre entre os dois países e o bloqueio de milhares de viajantes.
> 
> As quedas de neve registadas na Catalunha, no nordeste de Espanha, são consideradas as mais fortes dos últimos 25 anos.
> 
> ...


----------



## David sf (9 Mar 2010 às 13:30)

rozzo disse:


> Fantástico realmente!
> 
> Andava há uma semana de olho nisto, já a prever a imensa inveja que ia sentir quando chegasse a altura!
> 
> ...



Também andava de olho nisto, já há uma semana, mas na altura não era inveja que sentia:












Escapou-se-nos por pouco. Era certo que não seria um evento semelhante ao da Catalunha, mas podia ter dado para algo.


----------



## irpsit (9 Mar 2010 às 16:17)

Estrondoso!!
Foi um nevão com bastante intensidade!

Agora espero que a mesma depressão despeja um nevão aqui em Viena.
Sigo com +1ºC em dia soalheiro mas muito frio (mínima -6ºC)



Vince disse:


> Épico
> 
> YouTube- P1100505.MOV
> 
> ...


----------



## dahon (9 Mar 2010 às 19:27)

Uma questão, pareceu-me ouvir trovões em alguns vídeos, alguém confirma?  
É que ter trovoada com neve deve ser brutal.

Cumps.


----------



## blood4 (9 Mar 2010 às 19:37)

dahon disse:


> Uma questão, pareceu-me ouvir trovões em alguns vídeos, alguém confirma?
> É que ter trovoada com neve deve ser brutal.
> 
> Cumps.



isso é possível?
eu não sei mas nunca vi isso xD


----------



## irpsit (9 Mar 2010 às 19:37)

Parece, e a julgar pela depressão, deve ter sido mesmo trovoada com neve.

Trovoada com neve é um fenómeno raro mas que eu já presenciei apenas uma vez aqui em Viena. Foi no final de Novembro de 2008, durante uma frente fria, com aguaceiros fortes de neve, ventos fortes de noroeste, cumulonimbos e temperatura de -2ºC. Nessa ocasião ouvi muitos trovões ao longo de uma tarde, e foi um nevão fantástico também. Cheguei até a ver a luz dos relampâgos, pois depois tornou-se noite. Era mágico...

Curiosamente, só se consegue ouvir apenas os trovões mesmo em cima, o som fica abafado, provavelmente devido à neve. 

Procurem no youtube, vídeos por "thundersnow", e na wikipedia



dahon disse:


> Uma questão, pareceu-me ouvir trovões em alguns vídeos, alguém confirma?
> É que ter trovoada com neve deve ser brutal.
> 
> Cumps.


----------



## Pek (10 Mar 2010 às 02:04)

Sí, hubo truenos y rayos. Fue una auténtica tormenta de nieve. En España son raras (aunque algunas veces se producen) en el interior, pero en cambio son frecuentes (se suelen producir todos los inviernos y varias veces) en la región del Alto Ebro, la región Cantábrica Oriental y el Pirineo Occidental. Traducido a Comunidades autónomas estaríamos hablando de Cantabria, norte de Burgos, Pais Vasco, Navarra y zona noroccidental de Aragón. En esas zonas este fenómeno va prácticamente siempre unido a nortadas (entradas frías de componente norte) siendo incluso muy frecuente bajo esas condiciones. La actividad tormentosa disminuye de norte a sur en función de la cercanía a la costa. Lugares muy habituales para verlas: pequeños montes cántabros, vizcaínos, guipuzcoanos y navarros noroccidentales relativamente cercanos al Mar Cantábrico, pudiendo ser particularmente intensas en esos lugares. Una ciudad para poder verlas con facilidad en caso de entradas de norte es Vitoria (en realidad San Sebastián por ejemplo, tiene mayor número de tormentas en invierno y suele registrar más actividad de rayos y truenos, pero allí, claro, la temperatura no es tan baja y las tormentas suelen ir acompañadas de granizo, nieve granulada o lluvia (a veces también nieve en copo, claro)). Así que ya sabeis, si os apetece vivir la experiencia esperad a una nortada invernal decente y...

 Por cierto, en Barcelona ya ha ocurrido esto de las tormentas de nieve más veces (recuerdo la de 2004) aunque con menos cantidad de nieve precipitada.

 Mañana más comentarios y algunas imágenes satelitales bonitas.

 Boa noite!

 Os dejo una imagen muy chula de hoy de Andalucía. Con bastante nieve en su zona oriental cubriendo una amplia superficie (250 x 175 km aprox.) y algo también en Sierra Morena, y la impresionante vista del Guadalquivir crecido arrojando grandes cantidades de arenas, limos y tierras al mar:


----------



## rozzo (10 Mar 2010 às 11:08)

Esta noite parece que não nevou em Barcelona por falta de precipitação, mas parece que agora vai nevando intensamente nas Baleares, mas não exactamente ao nível do mar, mas muito baixo.
Pelo que vi no Meteored há boas nevadas acima dos 100/200m.


----------



## David sf (10 Mar 2010 às 11:26)

rozzo disse:


> Esta noite parece que não nevou em Barcelona por falta de precipitação, mas parece que agora vai nevando intensamente nas Baleares, mas não exactamente ao nível do mar, mas muito baixo.
> Pelo que vi no Meteored há boas nevadas acima dos 100/200m.



E no País Basco. E na Ligúria, no Vale do Pó, centro da França.


----------



## Pek (10 Mar 2010 às 11:43)

Alguns dados destacados da rede Meteoclimatic em Catalunya a baixa altitude:

Darnius (Girona, 198 msnm): -11,9 ºC
Castellnou d'Ossó (Lleida, 353 msnm): -11,2 ºC

 Não está mau para ser 10 de março


----------



## irpsit (11 Mar 2010 às 08:39)

Depois de 4 dias de mínimas muito negativas, a rondar os seis negativos, e algum sol, regressou de novo a neve.

Neva com alguma intensidade, acumulação de 3cm, e sigo com -1ºC

Nem acredito que já estámos em Março.


----------



## Aspvl (11 Mar 2010 às 09:08)

Olá,

Gostaria de saber ( eu sei que é muito distante ) mas se haveria possibilidade de nevar em Estugarda na Alemanha. Na semana de 19 de Março até 27 de Março.

Obrigado


----------



## irpsit (11 Mar 2010 às 18:06)

Passou o dia todo a nevar.
Mínima -2ºC, Máxima de +1º
Enfim, parece Janeiro.


----------



## irpsit (12 Mar 2010 às 15:18)

Mais um dia cinzento e com muito vento forte de norte.
Vento mesmo frio e desagradável.
Máxima a rondar os *zero*, é INACREDITÁVEL que o frio continua.
Caem de novo uns flocos...

Vejam, no SATÉLITE, toda a Europa com entrada polar.
As nuvens caminham todas vindas de norte. 
Não há sinais da corrente de oeste....


----------



## Gerofil (13 Mar 2010 às 19:41)

A última semana trouxe frio intenso à Suiça, com a maior parte do país com temperaturas mínimas entre os - 10 ºC e os - 26 ºC (isto em pleno mês de Março, ao longo de vários dias).







CURIOSIDADE: *63 ºC negativos na Suiça em 1961* (Fonte: aqui)


----------



## irpsit (15 Mar 2010 às 17:01)

Pois, é como aqui em Viena!
Tivemos uns 4-5 dias com mínima a rondar os -6ºC e temperatura negativa o dia todo. Um ínicio de Março com temperaturas 8ºC abaixo da média.

PS: eu não acredito é nesse recorde de -63ºC.
Isso seria quase tão frio como recorde do hemisfério norte em Oymyakon na Sibéria.
Não, não acredito mesmo!

Agora, as temperaturas já estão melhores. Rondam os zero a cinco graus.
Nos últimos dias, tem alternado entre alguma neve e algum sol, e muito vento de noroeste, forte.

Hoje o tempo esteve mais típico de março.
De madrugada nevou (min 0º) e com acumulação, de manhã fez um belo sol, depois o vento gélido voltou, e agora volta a cair água-neve, com 5ºC. 

Se fosse em Portugal, com esta tempetatura só chovia!!

E por incrível que pareça, a previsão prevê 17ºC no final da semana.



Gerofil disse:


> A última semana trouxe frio intenso à Suiça, com a maior parte do país com temperaturas mínimas entre os - 10 ºC e os - 26 ºC (isto em pleno mês de Março, ao longo de vários dias).
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Dan (15 Mar 2010 às 19:24)

> The temperatures in Switzerland primarily depend on the altitude. In the northern lowlands, the average temperature in January is approximately 1°C and in July ...The coldest place, on the other hand, is the Jungfraujoch, located at 3580 m a.s.l., with an annual mean temperature of -7.5°C. The highest temperature that has ever been recorded in Switzerland, namely +41.5°C, was observed on 11 August 2003 in Grono in Southern Switzerland; the lowest temperature, -41.8°C, was measured on 12 January 1987 in La Brévine in the Jura Mountains.



meteoswiss


----------



## irpsit (16 Mar 2010 às 18:29)

Sigo com 3º e céu nublado.
De manhã ainda caiu água-neve...


----------



## irpsit (18 Mar 2010 às 08:25)

*Chegou a Primavera.
Manhã de céu limpo, sigo já com 8ºC às 9:16, após mínima de 2ºC
Pressão bem alta, 1027 mb!*


Vejam a subida de temperatura nos últimos dias...
-5, 0, muito nublado, 1026
-5, 2, pouco nublado, 1022
-5, 4, muito nublado, 1020
-1, 1, neve 2cm, 1013
-1, 5, encoberto, 1015
2, 5, aguaceiros fracos, 1017
3, 7, pouco nublado, 1018
0, 6, chuva/neve, 1019
3, 5, muito nublado, 1024
2, 9, pouco nublado, 1028

As previsões apontam máximas a chegar aos 20ºC


----------



## irpsit (18 Mar 2010 às 16:44)

Brutal. Após mínima de 2º, a máxima foi 18ºC em Viena. O dia mais quente do ano!
Sigo com 15ºC ao fim da tarde! Mais dez graus que onte à mesma hora!


----------



## joseoliveira (18 Mar 2010 às 17:14)

irpsit disse:


> Brutal. Após mínima de 2º, a máxima foi 18ºC em Viena.



Uma amplitude incrível a fazer jus à continentalidade! 

É de andar com um blusão de penas por cima de uma tshirt...


----------



## irpsit (19 Mar 2010 às 08:13)

Fevereiro 2010 foi, globalmente, o segundo mês mais quente dos registos.

Mas este Inverno foi também a segunda maior cobertura de neve em todo o hemisfério norte. A maior dos registos nos EUA, e a quarta maior na Europa/Ásia!

Porém, o volume de gelo no Arctico foi o quarto menor dos registos.

http://www.wunderground.com/blog/JeffMasters/comment.html?entrynum=1450



> The globe recorded its sixth warmest February since record keeping began in 1880, according to the National Oceanic and Atmospheric Administration's (NOAA's) National Climatic Data Center. NASA's Goddard Institute for Space Studies rated February 2010 the second warmest, behind 1998. The year-to-date period, January - February, is the 5th or 2nd warmest such period on record, according to NOAA and NASA, respectively. NOAA rated February 2010 global ocean temperatures as the 2nd warmest on record, next to 1998. February land temperatures in the Southern Hemisphere were the warmest on record, but in the Northern Hemisphere, they were the 26th warmest. The relatively cool Northern Hemisphere land temperatures were due in part to the much-above average amount of snow on the ground--February 2010 snow cover in the Northern Hemisphere was the 3rd highest in the 44-year snow cover record. For the entire winter, the Northern Hemisphere had the 2nd greatest snow cover on record, the U.S. had its greatest snow cover, and Eurasia had its 4th most.


----------



## irpsit (19 Mar 2010 às 18:28)

Hoje igual, céu pouco nublado e grande amplitude térmica.
Mínima de 3ºC, Máxima de 19ºC

Sigo com, 15ºC, céu nublado, está ar abafado.
E até está alguma convexão fraca!!!!



joseoliveira disse:


> Uma amplitude incrível a fazer jus à continentalidade!
> 
> É de andar com um blusão de penas por cima de uma tshirt...


----------



## FTerroso (19 Mar 2010 às 21:32)

Por aqui tb ta calor! Realmente foi uma mudança brutal de temperatura nesses ultimos dias, mas acredito que ainda vem frio pela frente. Me lembro de ter pego alguma neve, ainda que pouca, em Abril do ano passado.


----------



## Lousano (19 Mar 2010 às 21:40)

FTerroso disse:


> Por aqui tb ta calor! Realmente foi uma mudança brutal de temperatura nesses ultimos dias, mas acredito que ainda vem frio pela frente. Me lembro de ter pego alguma neve, ainda que pouca, em Abril do ano passado.



Vai referindo mais relatos, fotos, etc., sobre a tua localização... o povo agradece.


----------



## Gerofil (21 Mar 2010 às 19:54)

*Re: Seguimento Sul - Março 2010*

Espectacular granizada en Badajoz que empezó la tarde del 21 de marzo, causando inundaciones en otras zonas de la ciudad. Este vídeo muestra una zona del Casco Antiguo, en el que se puede apreciar una acumulación de granizo de unos 30 cm. 


CopyRight@Lobznus


----------



## David sf (21 Mar 2010 às 20:29)

*Re: Seguimento Sul - Março 2010*

Parece que nevou em Badajoz, impressionante! 

Outro vídeo:


----------



## Dan (21 Mar 2010 às 20:45)

Valente saraivada. Do lado de Portugal não há relatos de nada semelhante?


----------



## Gerofil (21 Mar 2010 às 22:01)

BADAJOZ - Vejam o que aconteu em apenas 95 segundos:

CopyRight@appry89


----------



## irpsit (22 Mar 2010 às 17:03)

O tempo Primaveril já está estabelecido na Áustria.
Nos últimos dias tem predominado o sol, temperaturas agradáveis, máximas próximas dos 20ºC e pressão alta.

Sigo com 14º e céu quase limpo.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (24 Mar 2010 às 12:34)

Previsão do Estofex para hoje dia 24 de Março:





Parece que os nossos vizinhos espanhois vão ter festa esta tarde.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (24 Mar 2010 às 17:31)

Em espanha há trovoada com força:





Imagem de satélite:


----------



## Gerofil (27 Mar 2010 às 18:10)

O dia de ontem foi claramente primaveril na Alemanha, com aguaceiros e trovoadas distribuídos um pouco por todo o território e temperaturas máximas a rondar os 25 ºC.
Hoje o tempo ficou mais fresco e as temperaturas caíram notavelmente 12/15 graus …

*Current Temperature (°C): 

Fri 26 Mar 13:00 GMT*

Munich AP (447 m) 23.5° 
Munich/City (535 m) 23.5° 
Mühldorf am Inn (410 m) 23.4° 
Ingolstadt (360 m) 23.1° 
Altenburg/Nobitz (195 m) 23° 
Illesheim (347 m) 23° 

*Sat 27 Mar 13:00 GMT*

Lahr (156 m) 13.5° 
Straubing (360 m) 13.2° 
Garmisch-Partenkirchen (719 m) 13.2° 
Mühldorf am Inn (410 m) 13.1° 
Cologne/Bonn AP (100 m) 13.1° 
Moenchengladbach (40 m) 13° 
Niederrhein/Airport (32 m) 13° 
Baden AP (124 m) 13° 
Dortmund/Wickede (148 m) 13° 
Wernigerode (240 m) 12.8° 
Munich AP (447 m) 12.7° 
Dusseldorf AP (41 m) 12.6° 
Fuerstenzell (480 m) 12.3° 
Werl (130 m) 12.2° 
Essen (161 m) 12.1° 
Munich/City (535 m) 12.1° 
Altenburg/Nobitz (195 m) 12° 
Guetersloh (70 m) 12° 
Kalkar (43 m) 12.0° 
Osnabruck (97 m) 12.0° 

Fonte: Weatheronline


----------



## N_Fig (27 Mar 2010 às 22:21)

Gerofil disse:


> O dia de ontem foi claramente primaveril na Alemanha, com aguaceiros e trovoadas distribuídos um pouco por todo o território e temperaturas máximas a rondar os 25 ºC.
> Hoje o tempo ficou mais fresco e as temperaturas caíram notavelmente 12/15 graus …
> 
> *Current Temperature (°C):
> ...



Mas que grande descida num só dia!


----------



## irpsit (31 Mar 2010 às 08:30)

Ontem um dia de céu quase limpo e máximas de 21ºC.
Hoje chove e a temperatura caí sem parar e já vão em 6ºC.

Descida de 15ºC. Nem espantava que começasse a nevar à noite.
Isto não é nada de extraordinário no clima continental da Áustria.

O ano passado tivemos um dia com uma descida de *23ºC* de um dia para o outro. 31ºC à tarde num dia, 8ºC à tarde no dia seguinte.

(A propósito, alguns dos recordes continentais nos EUA incluem uma descida de 7ºC para -48ºC de um dia para o outro, ou noutro local de 26ºC para -13ºC apenas da tarde para a noite. São descidas de 40 a 50 graus de diferença)


----------



## Lemine (31 Mar 2010 às 19:37)

*Re: Seguimento Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Março 2010*

Boa noite todos, ontem, hoje um dia de tranquilidade, a primeira tempestade da temporada:
http://www.meteoalmennosansalvatore.it


----------



## N_Fig (31 Mar 2010 às 19:57)

irpsit disse:


> Ontem um dia de céu quase limpo e máximas de 21ºC.
> Hoje chove e a temperatura caí sem parar e já vão em 6ºC.
> 
> Descida de 15ºC. Nem espantava que começasse a nevar à noite.
> ...



Foi de 7ºC para -49ºC em Browning, EUA nos dias 23 e 24 de Janeiro de 1916. Faz parecer esta grande descida que aí tiveste minúscula.


----------



## Gerofil (31 Mar 2010 às 22:54)

*Tempestade provoca transtornos na Grã-Bretanha*

A forte tempestade que atinge a Escócia e a Irlanda do Norte prejudicam linhas de energia e causam perturbação generalizada do transporte. Em áreas mais atingidas da Irlanda do Norte, cerca de 300 pessoas tiveram de ser resgatadas de veículos presos na neve durante a noite em Glenshane Pass. Cerca de 48 mil casas ficaram sem energia elétrica na nesta manhã em partes da Grã-Bretanha após tempestades, neve e chuva forte, de acordo com o jornal The Guardian. 
Ônibus com um grupo de 39 pessoas de uma excursão escolar - seis professores e 33 adolescentes - saiu da estrada e caiu na estrada perto de Biggar, 80 km a sudoeste de Glasgow, na Escócia. Um porta-voz da polícia disse que quatro pessoas do grupo ficaram gravemente feridas e classificou as condições de tráfego na área de "horríveis". Uma menina, estudante do 3º ano, foi encontrada morta embaixo do veículo. Emergência local realiza atendimentos aos estudantes envolvidos no acidente.

Zero Hora


----------



## Lemine (1 Abr 2010 às 09:33)

*Re: Seguimento Litoral Centro - Abril 2010*

Bom dia a todos, aqui o tempo no ar ... mas por enquanto ela está seca
VIDEO TEMPORALE


----------



## irpsit (1 Abr 2010 às 21:05)

Podia ser uma partida de 1 de Abril. Mas não é.
Hoje tivemos um belo dia de sol e máxima de quase 20ºC.

Agora às dez da noite, cai um aguaceiro de água-neve.
Díficil de acreditar não é?

Mas é verdade. Sigo com 4ºC e água-neve!!



EDIT: às 16h estava a apanhar sol em tronco nu num jardim público; o sol estava quente e o céu sem qualquer nuvem ou vento. às 22h vou a rua com casaco grosso pois faz vento forte de norte e chove misturado com neve.

Ver evolução da temperatura em http://www.wunderground.com/weatherstation/WXDailyHistory.asp?ID=MD3857


----------



## irpsit (3 Abr 2010 às 06:37)

Sigo com uma alvorada cheia de sol, céu limpo mas bastante frio, mínima à volta dos 0ºC.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (3 Abr 2010 às 22:38)

Previsão do Estofex para amanhã dia 4 de Abril:





A level 1 was issued for Corsica, central Italy, Slovenia and W Croatia for severe wind gusts, excessive rainfall, large hail and tornadoes. 

SYNOPSIS

An upper trough over western Europe will lead to unsettled conditions over large portions of western-central Europe and the north-central Mediterranean. Most of the convection will occur in cold polar air near the trough axis. At the southern tip of the trough, cyclogenesis is forecast over the Gulf of Genoa. The resultant 1010 hPa surface low may become the focus for a severe weather episode in northern Italy as unstable air will be present in an environment with strong shear and SRH. 

Stable conditions will prevail over SW Europe and most parts of eastern Europe where high pressure will dominate. In the second half of the forecast period, a large cyclonic vortex approaches the British Isles from the southwest, leading to strong to severe gusts due to an intense gradient flow. 

DISCUSSION

...Corsica, central Italy, Slovenia, Croatia...

Ahead of the developing surface low, warm and moist air is advected into N Italy which will result in about 500 J/kg MLCAPE. As the upper shortwave trough approaches Corsica in the early afternoon, strong QG forcing will lead to convective initiation. Storms may profit from intense 20 - 25 m/s deep layer shear, enhanced 150 - 250 m²/s² SRH3 and strong LL winds. At this moment it seems most likely that a bowing line and / or isolated supercells will develop, posing a threat of severe wind gusts, large hail and a possible tornado. 

In the late evening / night hours, storms will move eastwards towards Slovenia / Croatia and tend to merge into one or two MCSes with severe wind gusts and excessive rainfall being the main threat. 

...France, Benelux countries, NW-central Germany...

Near the upper cold core of the trough, steep mid level lapse rates and diurnal heating will lead to a few hundred J/kg CAPE. LL shear and SRH3 are locally augmented and 10 - 15 m/s deep layer shear should be sufficient for some briefly organised multicells. Storms may be accompanied by marginally severe hail and strong wind gusts. After sunset, thunderstorm activity will diminish as CAPE vanishes.


----------



## Lemine (4 Abr 2010 às 08:41)

*Re: Seguimento Interior Norte e Centro - Abril 2010*

Bom dia a todos, chove com 6 ° C. .. Páscoa raovinata

http://www.meteoalmennosansalvatore.it


----------



## Chasing Thunder (6 Abr 2010 às 15:58)

Belas células que estão agora na turquia:


----------



## Mjhb (6 Abr 2010 às 20:43)

Chasing Thunder disse:


> Belas células que estão agora na turquia:



A convecção já se começa a sentir, eh?


----------



## Chasing Thunder (8 Abr 2010 às 12:58)

Previsão do Estofex para hoje:





A level 1 was issued for portions of western Russia, eastern Belarus, western Ukraine, and western Romania mainly for severe wind gusts.

SYNOPSIS

To the east of a subtropical high ridging into the Bay of Biscay and Ireland, numerous cut-off lows spread across Europe within rather weak geopotential. At the surface, high pressure stretches from the Bay of Biscay across Central Europe eastward, while low pressure systems are situated over southern Europe. Weak frontal boundaries are present within the high pressure area.

DISCUSSION

Western Russia to Romania

A weak convergence zone has build across eastern Europe associated with slightly increasing boundary-layer moisture. Latest soundings and observation indicate that steep lapse rates / inverted-v profiles have developed up to the 750 hPa level. Given rather cold mid-levels, most unstable parcels may rise to the 500 hPa level or higher and first thunderstorms have already formed across Belarus. On Thursday, the chance of isolated thunderstorms seems to increase along the convergence zone given some additional forcing due to a north-easterly mid-level jet streak that will also provide 15 to 20 m/s deep layer vertical wind shear. Given weak winds in the lowest few kilometres, storm rotation is not favoured, but the strong deep layer vertical wind shear may lead to some storm organization and increasing updraft strength. Combined with the dry boundary-layer, the chance of stormy wind gusts and downbursts as well as hail is expected to be large enough for a level 1. Storms will likely spread southward during the afternoon and evening hours and will likely produce rather widespread cold pools, leading to clusters of storms that will likely disappear soon after sunset.


----------



## Mjhb (8 Abr 2010 às 21:34)

Chasing Thunder disse:


> Previsão do Estofex para hoje:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ainda estou fraco a inglês, mas vou-me desenrascando, mas isto tudo foi convecção de calor ou uma frente, porque tem aspecto de frente...


----------



## irpsit (14 Abr 2010 às 07:21)

Tempo por Viena.
Uma "pasmaceira".

Já vamos no quarto dia seguido de chuvisco, tempo cinzento e frio.
Temperaturas entre os 5 e 9º. Ontem até esteve nevoeiro.

No fim de semana vi nevar com alguma intensidade, fora de Viena.


----------



## irpsit (15 Abr 2010 às 22:07)

E continua a chuva seguida contínua, e frio
Já conto o sétimo dia seguido de chuva.

9 sol, depois chuvisco
10 aguaceiros
11 chuva/gelo
12 chuva
13 chuvisco, nevoeiro
14 chuvisco, nevoeiro
15 chuva

Temperaturas mínimas a rondar os 5ºC
Máximas a rondar os 9ºC


----------



## irpsit (16 Abr 2010 às 19:42)

Hoje esteve um dia de céu pouco nublado.
O por-do-sol foi bastante alaranjado e coincidiu com a chegada de alguma nebulosidade alta vinda de norte, tal como o satélite mostra a entrada da poeira vulcânica.

Parece que a simulação prevê poeira vulcânica estabelecida na Europa pelo menos nos próximos dois dias, em larga escala.

*O IM austríaco prevê uma muito pequena queda de poeira vulcânica já esta noite e amanhã de manhã aqui no país*! O panorama deve estar fantástico na Holanda e Bélgica,a julgar pelo satélite. Alguém consegue ver algo? Na Lapónia e Escócia já há relatos de queda de poeira ao nível do solo.

http://www.zamg.ac.at/aktuell/index.php?seite=1&artikel=ZAMG_2010-04-16GMT16:39

Ver vídeo da situação na Islândia.... Eheheh


----------



## irpsit (18 Abr 2010 às 08:45)

Ontem em Viena, o céu esteve limpo mas durante todo o dia pode ver-se esta névoa difusa espalhada pelo céu, exactamente como se vê em Portugal quando há os incêndios no Verão. Será que são as poeiras vulcânicas que condensam humidade? Hoje, o céu ainda está mais densamente encoberto por esta névoa. Não parece muito com cirros ou cirrostratos.... De destacar também a completa ausência de contrails.
O que acham?






http://img708.imageshack.us/img708/8844/1004456.jpg





http://img706.imageshack.us/img706/6710/1004458g.jpg


----------



## irpsit (27 Abr 2010 às 18:18)

Dias de sol e céu bastante nublado em Viena, abafados, e com temperaturas a chegar aos 25ºC, e muita humidade.


----------



## PirilauMágico (1 Mai 2010 às 12:08)

A propósito... chego a Viena na próxima segunda (3/Mai) e fico até Sábado.
Tenho visto N sites, mas ora dão bom tempo, ora dão chuva. Já no ano passado tive a mesma experiência, nunca conseguia uma previsão coerente entre sites.

Alguém (irpsit?) me consegue dar uma ideia se devo ir preparado para chuva, frio, sol, calor? ;-)

Obrigado.


----------



## Gerofil (3 Mai 2010 às 23:49)

*Max temperature [°C]: April 30, 2010*

*Austria*

Tulln (176 m) *28°  *
Graz AP (347 m) *28°  *
Klagenfurt AP (476 m) 27º

WeatherOnline


----------



## Gerofil (3 Mai 2010 às 23:57)

3 de mayo de 2010 - Directos realizados por el programa España Directo en Camaleño, Cantabria, donde el 3 de mayo ha nevado a 1000 metros de altitud. En Balaguer, Lleida, la protagonista ha sido la lluvia que ha hecho que el caudal del rio Segre se multiplique por cinco.

VÍDEO


----------



## Pek (6 Mai 2010 às 01:18)

Gerofil disse:


> 3 de mayo de 2010 - Directos realizados por el programa España Directo en Camaleño, Cantabria, donde el 3 de mayo ha nevado a 1000 metros de altitud.



 Y a 700 con nieve cuajada en el suelo en el cercano Valle de Polaciones, también en Cantabria. Y a poco más de 1000 (1100 aproximadamente) esto (fotos del 3 al 5 de mayo de 2010 cortesía del forero Campoo de Meteored ):
















Y con el cartel de información del valle tras el que se observa un árbol ya foliado incipientemente. 






El Valle de Polaciones es muy muy muy nivoso con nortes.

Saudacões


----------



## Dan (6 Mai 2010 às 20:53)

Grande nevão


----------



## Mjhb (6 Mai 2010 às 21:08)

Mas que nevão...


----------



## MSantos (6 Mai 2010 às 21:22)

Dan disse:


> Grande nevão



Grande nevão, ainda por cima fora de época


----------



## AnDré (9 Mai 2010 às 16:26)

A depressão a noroeste da Galiza está com uma rotação bem definida.
O vento na costa Galega, segundo as estações do MeteoGalicia, está com rajadas entre os 80 e os 100km/h.


----------



## Gerofil (9 Mai 2010 às 17:54)

_"La situación en el conjunto de la Península no acabará de estabilizarse durante la jornada ni los próximos días. En niveles medios y altos de la troposfera continúa predominando la inestabilidad, con la presencia de una vaguada bien dispuesta de Nordeste a Suroeste, llegando a afectar a la misma Península y en general a toda la fachada occidental de Europa. Mientras, en superficie las condiciones vendrán determinadas por la presencia de la borrasca que durante la jornada de ayer ya empezó a afectar al territorio peninsular, estableciendo una circulación de vientos del Suroeste. Dicha perturbación se centra sobre el Noroeste peninsular y durante la jornada irá enviando sucesivos frentes nubosos que irán barriendo la Península de Oeste a Este, siendo las precipitaciones más importantes en la fachada atlántica y sobre todo en zonas de montaña del Noroeste, donde se podrán registrar chubascos moderados e incluso alguno localmente fuerte que podrían ir acompañados de tormenta. Estas precipitaciones serán más débiles y dispersas cuanto más al Este, siendo poco probables o sin esperarse en el litoral del área Mediterránea ni en Baleares.
Mañana Lunes seguirán predominando condiciones de inestabilidad sobre el territorio peninsular con la borrasca sobre el Cantábrico que a lo largo del día se irá desplazando en dirección Nordeste, adentrándose en Francia, con lo que los vientos irán rolando a componente Oeste. Se espera que continúen las precipitaciones en muchos puntos del territorio peninsular que por la tarde podrán ser en forma en chubascos tormentosos.
Los próximos días, aunque en superficie la situación quedará menos definida, se va a mantener la presencia de la vaguada, dispuesta de Nordeste a Suroeste o bien de Norte a Sur,  lo que va asegurar la continuación de un ambiente inseguro, con la formación de chubascos de distribución irregular, preferentemente diurnos y en torno a zonas montañosas, sobre gran parte de la Península. Además, las temperaturas, aunque ya no sean excesivamente bajas, se van a mantener en valores relativamente frescos para la época del año en que ya estamos."_

CEAMET


----------



## Gerofil (10 Mai 2010 às 22:08)

O sul da França tem sido arduamente castigado por intempéries no início desta noite...


----------



## Chasing Thunder (11 Mai 2010 às 12:01)

Previsão do estofex para hoje:





Uploaded with ImageShack.us

A level 1 was issued for SE Spain and Balearic Islands mainly for large hail and severe wind gusts. 

A level 1 was issued for S-central France mainly for large hail.

A level 1 was issued for E France / SW Germany mainly for large hail and tornadoes (until 18Z) respectively excessive rainfall and severe wind gusts (after 18Z).

A level 1 was issued for S Germany mainly for large hail.

A level 1 was issued for N Italy and Slovenia mainly for excessive rainfall.

A level 1 was issued for N-central Ukraine, E Belarus and W / NW Russia mainly for large hail.

SYNOPSIS

A low pressure system is located over the SW Norwegian Sea, splitting up into two upper lows during the period. One of them will translate SWward towards Scotland. An upper ridge will build over the C Mediterranean, leading to strong gradients of geopotential height over E France and SW Germany which will result in a southwesterly 40 m/s upper jet streak. During the afternoon, a shortwave trough will affect France, W Germany and the Benelux countries, translating northeastward till Wednesday morning. Warm and moist air from S France is advected into parts of SW and S Germany during the day. The cold front, initially located from SW Spain via the E Pyrenees towards E-central France, will move eastward during the period.

Another upper trough is located over the Black Sea, moving slowly northward while weakening.

DISCUSSION


...Strait of Gibraltar, S Spain, Balearic Islands...

At the southern tip of an upper trough, low-end instability is forecast near the cold front in an environment with strong (20 - 30 m/s) deep layer shear. From the late morning until late evening, some probably low-topped cells will develop in this region. Given locally more than 100 m²/s² SRH3, some storms will develop mesocyclones and may pose a threat of large hail and severe wind gusts. Rich BL moisture and locally augmented LLS may allow an isolated tornado as well. 

...SW-central France...

WAA will continue in this region near the core of a low pressure system and moderate instability is expected to be available. Deep layer shear in order of 15 - 20 m/s should aid storms to organise into multicells and a few supercells, capable of producing large hail and isolated severe wind gusts. Most of the instability will depend on diurnal heating and therefore storms will likely dissipate in the late evening hours. 

...SW / S Germany...

Ahead of a developing surface low, easterly / northeasterly SFC winds around 5 m/s are observed in a region between the Black Forest and Hunsrueck with 10 - 15 m/s southeasterly winds in the upper boundary layer. This will result in some spots of strongly enhanced SRH3 (300 - 500 m²/s²) in the vicinity of a SSWerly upper jet streak (20 - 25 m/s deep layer shear). Right now, most of the region is covered by stratocumulus clouds but if the low level clouds dissipate, insolation will lead to 500 - 1000 J/kg CAPE in this region. Any storm that will develop in this environment may become a supercell with a threat of large hail and tornadoes. Later in the period, storms near the cold front will tend to merge into a large MCS with an enhanced threat of heavy precipitation and severe wind gusts. If isolated storms manage to maintain for a long time, an upgrade may be issued. 

Towards the southeast, SRH values are somewhat reduced but the chance of insolation is greater. Moderate values of CAPE (~ 1 kJ/kg) and 20 m/s deep layer shear should be sufficient for well-organised multicells and supercells with a threat of large hail. An isolated tornado cannot be ruled out. 

...N Italy, Slovenia, SW Austria...

In an environment with 10 - 15 m/s deep layer shear, strong forcing and moderate instability will lead to thunderstorms that may form a large MCS over N Italy. Given rich moisture and strong LL convergence combined with a slow storm motion, heavy convective rainfall is expected to occur. An isolated large hail event should be possible if cells stay more discrete after convective initiation. 

...W Russia, parts of Belarus and Ukraine...

Near the frontal boundary, very high LL moisture is expected in a region of warm air, leading to 1 - 2 kJ/kg CAPE. Deep layer shear has decreased to 15 m/s and less but some pulsating single cell / multicell storms may produce isolated large hail.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (11 Mai 2010 às 18:37)

Bela célula que esta agora na alemahã:





Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Descargas:





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Chasing Thunder (14 Mai 2010 às 12:27)

Previsão do estofex para hoje:





Uploaded with ImageShack.us

A level 2 was issued for the Balearic Islands mainly for large hail, an isolated significant event possible.

A level 1 was issued for the Balearic Islands and surrounding areas mainly for excessive rainfall.

A level 2 was issued for parts of Italy, parts of Sicily, parts of the Adriatic Sea and adjacent regions mainly for large hail, severe wind gusts and tornadoes ( significant events possible ).

A level 2 was issued for parts of S-central Italy, Montenegro, N-Albania and S- Bosnia and Herzegovina mainly for excessive rainfall.

A level 1 was issued for NE-Poland, W-Belarus, Lithuania and Latvia mainly for excessive rainfall and an isolated tornado.

A level 1 was issued for SE-France, N-Italy and parts of Austria mainly for large hail.

SYNOPSIS

A potent upper trough enters the W-Mediterranean during the morning hours with a rapid translation towards the east. Conditions become favorable for the development of a gradually intensifying surface depression over Italy, which reaches the central Adriatic Sea until 06Z (15th May). Another surface depression over NE-Poland/W-Belarus lifts northwards and later-on northwestwards during the day. Cool and quite stable air overspreads most parts of W/W-central Europe, suppressing deep convection.

DISCUSSION

An outbreak of severe thunderstorms is probable over S-Italy, the S-Adriatic Sea and adjacent areas after midnight with all kind of severe possible, including flash flooding. 

... S-Italy, parts of Sicily, S-Adriatic Sea, N-Ionian Sea, parts of Albania, Bosnia and Herzegovina, S-Croatia and Montenegro ...

A progressive trough approaches from the western Mediterranean during the evening/night hours with robust geopotential height falls spreading rapidly towards the east. The main high-level support for initiation will be a strong wave, ejecting out of the base of the neutral tilted trough, placed just east of the Balearic Islands at 00Z (15th May). This wave crosses Sicily and most parts of central/south Italy from roughly 21Z onwards with potent UVV maximum lifting northeastwards thereafter. Initiation over the southern parts of the level 2 area may be more conditional in nature, as best forcing grazes the area to the north.

At 18Z onwards, atmopshere destabilizes rapidly with strong WAA regime at 900-800hPa and attendant increasing mid-level lapse rates (next to EML layer spreading northeastwards), so a vast area with increasing MUCAPE evolves over Sicily north/northeastwards. Betimes, surface based CAPE is on an increase over the Tyrrhenian Sea and the central Adriatic Sea after 21Z, along the cyclonic shear side of the mid-/high-level jet with GFS/WRF pointing to 400-800 J/kg SBCAPE, maximized offshore/along coasts. 

As the upper trough gradually acquires a more negative tilt throughout the night hours, already intense hyperbaroclinic zone continues to get more intense with a phasing polar/subtropical jet. 1-6km shear of 30-60m/s, 1-8km shear topping out at 50m/s, 0-3km shear of 20-35m/s and SRH-3 values of 300-600m^2/s^2 overspread the area from the SW during the evening/night hours and are more than adequate for strong and long-lived mid-level mesocyclones. Final degree of potential MUCAPE magnitude may be re-analyzed in respect of shear parameters being too extreme for updrafts.
Models agree well in the rapid development of a surface depression, moving off the coast of NE Algeria/N-Tunisia with a movement to the NNE, later straight northwards over central Italy/central Adriatic Sea The final strength still remains a bit unclear due to model discrepancies with the data-limted area over N-Africa. In any case, strengthening depression assists in a rapid ageostrophic deflection from the background flow in the lowest 1-3km, increasing LL speed/directional shear to 10-20m/s / 150-300 m^2/s^2, maximized along the east coast of the Adriatic Sea and over S-Italy.

Current scenario of the expected event foresees a gradual increase of elevated supercells over most parts of the level 2 area during the late afternoon hours. Overlap of steep lapse rates, strong directional shear and extreme speed shear point to a large hail threat with any thunderstorm with significant hail also well possible in long-lived updrafts/mid-level mesocyclones. Thunderstorm coverage and intensity becomes more widespread/intense after 21Z over the Tyrrhenian Sea , where surface based convection may form, spreading rapidly east/northeastwards. This convection may pose a risk for significant hail, severe wind gusts and tornadoes and a long-lived and significant tornado can't be excluded, given rapid storm motion and LCLs at or below 600m. Those storms haste towards the central Adriatic Sea, Bosnia and Herzegovina/Montenegro and S-Croatia after midnight.

In response to the deepening surface depression, a 20-30 m/s LLJ evolves ahead of the eastward shifting cold front, covering the Ionian Sea and the S-Adriatic Sea until 06Z. All ingredients are present for excessive rainfall over N-Albania, Montenegro, S-Croatia and parts of Bosnia and Herzegovina, as 12-13 g/kg 1 km ML mixing ratios advect northwards beneath incoming intense UVV maximum and high-level divergence. Combined with topographic lift and aforementioned LLJ magnitude, a backbuilding MCS may evolve with training storm activity. 

No level 3 was yet introduced, due to the uncertainty in respect of the final magnitude of SBCAPE build-up. However, forecast soundings/windgrams reveal a tornado-prone kinematic environment overlapping with modest CAPE, so this region definitively has to be monitored.

This event continues well after 06 Z.

... The Balearic Islands 06-18Z ...

The main story will be the potent trough, rotating through the highlighted area during the day. An overlap of 20-30m/s DLS, mid-level lapse rates of 7.5 to 8 K/km and some directional shear in the lowest 3 km hint on well organized multicells/supercells with a large hail threat and even a significant event can't be ruled out. LL shear is weak, but this limiting factor for LL mesocyclone development may be offset by abundant of LL CAPE and augmented shear along outflow boundaries, so we also inctroduce tornado probabilities. The severe risk may linger until 15Z but gradually translates into a heavy rainfall risk, as conditions become better for training thunderstorm development/rapid clustering beneath the upper trough. Background shear relaxes with mid-level cooling atop still moist BL air mass, so showers/thunderstorms may last until the evening hours. Combined with severe convection at the morning, locally excessive rainfall may justify heavy rainfall probabilities, so combined with the large hail threat, a level 2 was added. Activity will finally vanish after sunset.

... NE-Poland, W-Belarus, Lithuania and Latvia ...

The main risk will be excessive rainfall with slow moving thunderstorms. A weak depression over Belarus lifts northwards during the forecast with good moisture pooling forecast in a confluent streamline pattern. Latest synop data reveals dewpoints of 15°C and moisture remains in place throughout the night/tomorrow. Mid-level lapse rates remain near moist adiabatic with weak shear at all levels, so rapid clustering of thunderstorms is forecast. Model output (e.g. GFS) seems to be overdone with dewpoints near 20°C, therefore SBCAPE forecast will be cut in half - 800 to 1600 J/kg expected. Slow storm motion, moist BL, enhanced convergence as surface low draws near from the south, rapid clustering and persistent/moist influx from the SE point to an augmented excessive rainfall risk. Given abundant LL CAPE and very low LCLs, an isolated tornado event can't be ruled out along intersecting outflow boundaries or beneath a rapidly strengthening updraft. Also, hail may accompany stronger storms with atmospheric conditions looking supportive not for large hail but copious amounts of small hail with a deep-moist column and strong updrafts (and weak shear/lapse rates).

This large cluster of storms will move offshore during the late afternoon/evening hours in a more stable environment over the central Baltic Sea, so a constant decline in thunderstorm activity is forecast. Nevertheless, heavy rain may reach SE-Sweden during the later night/morning hours.

... SE-France, N-Italy and S-Austria ...

Daytime driven thunderstorm development is forecast with 200-800 J/kg SBCAPE and 15-30m/s DLS. A few large hail reports may be received beneath better organized multicells. Overall risk diminishes after sunset.


----------



## nimboestrato (14 Mai 2010 às 12:38)

stormy disse:


> Enquanto o frescor atlantico precorre a europa ocidental e o mediterraneo ocidental, peninsula ibérica incluida, no outro lado da long wave semi estacionaria, o calor aperta.
> o fluxo quente em todos os niveis, transportado na cirlação de sul no bordo leste do sistema trará muitos dias tórridos e instaveis á europa de leste, SE e NE tal como á escandinávia e russia ocidental...incriveis as temperaturas previstas nesses locais:shocking...



Na realidade, até parece mentira. Enquanto por aqui até neve já precipitou
acima dos 1000 m e toda a Europa Ocidental continua bem fresquinha, às 11 UTC de hoje a Finlândia ( centro e sul ) e países Bálticos ,para não falar de quase toda a Europa de leste "goza" de temperaturas quase "sufocantes"...






[/URL]  Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/IMG]

Se de um lado tapa , do outro destapa...


----------



## Vince (14 Mai 2010 às 16:00)

Ontem na Catalunha, um _devil’s trapeze_ (trapézio do diabo)





Anteontem em Stanišić (Somboru), Sérvia:


----------



## Mário Barros (14 Mai 2010 às 16:36)

Vince disse:


> Ontem na Catalunha, um _devil’s trapeze_ (trapézio do diabo)



Aqui está outro semelhante, é um fenómeno raro.


----------



## AnDré (18 Mai 2010 às 21:44)

> *Cheias obrigam ao encerramento de Auschwitz*
> 19h40m
> 
> As inundações no sul da Polónia, que já vitimaram pelo menos cinco pessoas, forçaram o encerramento do memorial do campo de concentração de Auschwitz-Birkenau, para proteger os arquivos do holocausto e objectos em exibição.
> ...



Fonte: Jornal de Notícias


----------



## Gerofil (21 Mai 2010 às 11:32)

*Cheias podem custar mais de 2 mil milhões de euros à Polónia*

(C/ Vídeo)

As cheias na Polónia podem custar mais de dois mil milhões de euros. O alerta foi dado pelo primeiro-ministro Donald Tusk, numa altura em que as inundações fizeram, pelo menos, seis mortos no país e deixaram milhares de desalojados. No sul do país, várias localidades foram evacuadas. Uma mulher conta que “a enchente veio muito depressa e não houve tempo para retirar nada”. Só teve tempo para “salvar as crianças”.
Varsóvia também está ameaçada pelas cheias. O rio Vístula deve atingir quase oito metros esta sexta-feira, contra os habituais três ou quatro. 
A Europa Central está a ser fustigada pelo mau tempo desde o fim-de-semana. Nove pessoas já perderam a vida. A Eslováquia, a Hungria e a República Checa foram também atingidas pelas inundações. A auto-estrada que liga a Hungria à Áustria está cortada. 
No sul da Polónia, mais de duas mil pessoas foram desalojadas pelas águas. A União Europeia accionou, quarta-feira, o mecanismo de protecção civil para ajudar o país.

Euronews


----------



## Gerofil (22 Mai 2010 às 16:41)

*Polónia vive o drama das cheias*

(C/Vídeo)

Nove pessoas morreram e três continuam desaparecidas na Polónia, em consequência das maiores cheias dos últimos 160 anos. O sul do país é a região mais afectada. Mais de vinte mil pessoas foram obrigadas a abandonar as casas. Outras cem mil estão sob ameaça das inundações.
O caudal do rio Vístula, o maior rio da Polónia, ameaça agora Varsóvia. A subida do nível das águas pode obrigar à evacuação da zona ribeirinha. O campo de concentração de Auswitch é um dos locais ameaçados pelas inundações.
O primeiro-ministro polaco, Donald Tusk, fala de uma catástrofe sem precedentes nos últimos 160 anos. Os estragos foram avaliados em quase 2,5 mil milhões de euros.
A França e a Alemanha enviaram bombas de água. As autoridades polacas deverão pedir a activação do plano de emergência da União Europeia.

EoroNews


----------



## nimboestrato (23 Mai 2010 às 00:45)

Dia de céus limpos em quase toda a Europa Ocidental (Portugal, Espanha, França, Belgica, Holanda, Inglaterra , Irlanda,Dinamarca e grande parte da Alemanha ).





Uploaded with ImageShack.us

De avião , hoje todas as viagens entre estes países,foram mais agradáveis.
Cá em baixo esperavam-lhes  tempetaturas de Verão de lés-a-lés.






[/URL]  Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/IMG]
( máximas de hoje)

É Verão .Em toda esta vasta Região...
Por ora...


----------



## Gerofil (25 Mai 2010 às 23:29)

E esta noite está tempestuosa pela Europa Central ... Sat 24  ImapWeather


----------



## AnDré (26 Mai 2010 às 01:09)

Gerofil disse:


> E esta noite está tempestuosa pela Europa Central ... Sat 24  ImapWeather



Está sim. Bastantes descargas.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (26 Mai 2010 às 09:44)

Uma Menina morreu e outras cinco pessoas ficaram feridas, devido a trovoadas severas e alguns tornados que afectaram o Leste da Alemanha no passado dia 24 de Maio.





Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Mjhb (26 Mai 2010 às 22:16)

Devastador, de facto.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (27 Mai 2010 às 17:40)

Belas células que estão em espanha.


----------



## Minho (27 Mai 2010 às 19:44)

Interessante movimento de algumas células...


----------



## Vince (27 Mai 2010 às 22:20)

Animação satélite do dia de hoje na Península.
Ver preferencialmente em HD e _fullscreen_


----------



## Mário Barros (28 Mai 2010 às 20:37)

*Cheias na Polónia* (álbum de fotos)

http://fotos.sapo.pt/actualmundi/playview/8


----------



## joseoliveira (29 Mai 2010 às 11:19)

Minho disse:


> Interessante movimento de algumas células...



Há 4 anos atrás em Junho, nos arredores e de passagem por Albacete, assisti a um episódio deste género. Neste caso não sei qual a dimensão real que tais células atingiram, mas naquele dia, um final de manhã quente, de céu limpo, pelas 2h da tarde, simplesmente do aparente nada, eis que surgem pequenos núcleos em desenvolvimento. Meia hora depois olhava para o céu e mais pareciam monstros de um cinza bastante escuro contrastando com o dourado da erva seca nos campos., impressionante…

Tinha que estar em Alicante por volta das 16h de modo que não pude assistir à possível evolução do que via...; Acho que neste caso o D. Quixote não daria tanta importância aos moinhos como seus inimigos de guerra!


----------



## MSantos (29 Mai 2010 às 11:55)

joseoliveira disse:


> Há 4 anos atrás em Junho, nos arredores e de passagem por Albacete, assisti a um episódio deste género. Neste caso não sei qual a dimensão real que tais células atingiram, mas naquele dia, um final de manhã quente, de céu limpo, pelas 2h da tarde, simplesmente do aparente nada, eis que surgem pequenos núcleos em desenvolvimento. Meia hora depois olhava para o céu e mais pareciam monstros de um cinza bastante escuro contrastando com o dourado da erva seca nos campos., impressionante…
> 
> Tinha que estar em Alicante por volta das 16h de modo que não pude assistir à possível evolução do que via...; Acho que neste caso o D. Quixote não daria tanta importância aos moinhos como seus inimigos de guerra!



É curioso porque, a unica vez que passei em Albacete, já foi à uns bons anos, apanhei lá uma grande trovoada com granizo de bom tamanho. 

Também passei lá e no Verão vinha de Valência e ía para Portugal


----------



## Vince (29 Mai 2010 às 12:20)

Algumas fotos de Espanha nesse dia






(c) J.A.Quirantes





(c) J.A.Quirantes





(c) J.A.Quirantes





(c) fobitos





(c) fobitos


----------



## Dan (29 Mai 2010 às 12:39)

Grandes saraivadas


----------



## joseoliveira (29 Mai 2010 às 12:59)

MSantos disse:


> É curioso porque, a unica vez que passei em Albacete, já foi à uns bons anos, apanhei lá uma grande trovoada com granizo de bom tamanho.
> 
> Também passei lá e no Verão vinha de Valência e ía para Portugal



Esqueci de referir há pouco que apenas pude observar alguns relâmpagos à distância e certamente alguns ocorreram a uma boa distância visto que a região é composta de largas extensões de campo aberto até perder de vista. 

Alguns pingos bastante grossos foi o que notei à passagem e uma "atmosfera bastante pesada...", se pouco depois houve queda de granizo, não sei..., não o pude observar. 

De qualquer forma pude notar que se trata de uma região que parece ter um grande potencial deste tipo de eventos.


----------



## Gerofil (5 Jun 2010 às 23:03)

*As cheias no centro da Europa devastam parte da Polónia, Eslováquia e Hungria*

(C/ VÍDEO)

O mau tempo assola a região há várias semanas. Na Polónia, vinte pessoas morreram vítimas das cheias de há duas semanas, o cenário de ameaça repete-se. Há notícia de um morte nesta segunda vaga de inundações e cerca de três mil casas no sul do país podem vir a ser evacuadas.
Na Eslováquia, a ligação ferroviária entre Bratislava e Kosice cedeu à força das águas, assim como uma barragem. Dezenas de aldeias podem vir a ser inundadas.
Na Hungria, o Governo apelou à ajuda de todos. Sete mil polícias, bombeiros e voluntários tentam controlar as águas dos rios para proteger as casas nas margens. O rio Hernad deve transbordar nas próximas horas. Pelo menos 11 localidades estão ameaçadas. O estado de emergência foi declarado em grande parte do norte e do centro do país.

Euronews


----------



## duero (9 Jun 2010 às 11:43)

VUELVE LA NIEVE

A partir de 2000 metros en la Cordillera Cantábrica y el Sistema Central.

http://www.lavanguardia.es/ciudadan...+lavanguardia/ciudadanos+(LV.es+-+Ciudadanos)

http://actualidad.orange.es/nacional/la_nieve_se_cuela_este_miercoles_409719.html

http://noticias.terra.es/2010/espan...-se-cuela-manana-9-de-junio-en-espana-00.aspx


----------



## duero (10 Jun 2010 às 19:51)

100 mm en episodio humedo en el Norte de León, Palencia y Burgos, 

 a las 16:30





 a las 20:30


----------



## duero (10 Jun 2010 às 20:31)

Espero que ahora si se puedan ver las imagenes, ya que anteriormente creo que no salieron.

Se recogen en el dia en algunos puntos 100mm.

 10 de Junio de 2010

9:00





12:00





18:00





21:00






RADAR DE PALENCIA, CON MAS PRECISIÓN

16:00





21:00


----------



## duero (10 Jun 2010 às 20:41)

Creo que no pude subir las imagenes aunque estan en imageshack, de todas maneras, dejo la pagina de la AEMET, radar, para el 10 de junio.

http://www.aemet.es/es/eltiempo/observacion/radar


----------



## Veterano (10 Jun 2010 às 20:45)

É pena alguns dos radares regionais espanhóis estarem down...


----------



## duero (10 Jun 2010 às 20:53)

Veterano disse:


> É pena alguns dos radares regionais espanhóis estarem down...



tienes el radar nacional por horas, desde las 9 de la mañana a las 9 de la tarde, hace una hora.

http://www.aemet.es/es/eltiempo/observacion/radar

En meteored de seguimiento de Castilla y León hay imagenes de hoy del radar de Palencia.

http://foro.meteored.com/foro+general+de+seguimiento/castilla+y+leon+junio+de+2010-t120402.192.html


----------



## duero (10 Jun 2010 às 20:56)

Lo he comprobado, el radar regional de PALENCIA, en la cuenca del rio Duero, FUNCIONA ahora mismo.

Ultima imagen de hoy a las 21:40, hace 15 minutos.

http://www.aemet.es/es/eltiempo/observacion/radar?w=1&p=r8vd


----------



## Veterano (10 Jun 2010 às 21:00)

Mas os radares da Corunha, Cáceres e Sevilha não funcionam, são os que davam para espiar Portugal.


----------



## duero (10 Jun 2010 às 21:05)

Veterano disse:


> Mas os radares da Corunha, Cáceres e Sevilha não funcionam, são os que davam para espiar Portugal.



Con el de PALENCIA espiamos  Miranda do Douro, Chaves y Braganza.


----------



## Gerofil (11 Jun 2010 às 01:39)

[/IMG]​


----------



## David sf (11 Jun 2010 às 22:33)

> Asturias sufre la mayor gota fría de su historia
> La comarca de Avilés y el Occidente quedan bajo una capa de barro l Las inundaciones dañan de manera muy grave la factoría de Alcoa y arrasan el emblemático bar El Molín del Puerto
> 
> Asturias sufrió ayer la mayor «gota fría» que ha sido registrada en su historia. Fue un fenómeno tormentoso que inundó, y desbarató, a buena parte de la comarca de Avilés y el Occidente, y que multiplicó por tres la máxima de precipitaciones por metro cuadrado registrada un mes de junio en el Principado. La marca histórica se anotó ayer en Taramundi, *con 199 litros por metro cuadrado de máximo acumulado en 24 horas*. Hasta ayer el récord pluviométrico en este mes era de 64 litros, que cayeron en Gijón el 28 de junio de 1953. El tiempo inestable continuará por lo menos hasta el lunes, pero amainarán las tormentas y las lluvias irán a menos. La «gota fría» ya pasó.



http://www.lne.es/asturias/2010/06/11/asturias-sufre-mayor-gota-fria-historia/927824.html

Imagens daqui:

http://comunidad.lne.es/servicios/galeriasMultimedia/indexGalerias.jsp











Outras do foro Meteored (http://foro.meteored.com/foro+gener...do+de+asturias+junio+de+2010-t120394.156.html)


----------



## Minho (12 Jun 2010 às 00:47)

No extremo norte da Galiza a precipitação também foi excepcionalmente intensa tendo-se atingido quantidades cujo período de retorno se estima em 100 a 200 anos dependendo do local.

Algumas tabelas sobre o evento

*Precipitação acumulada em 12 horas*








*Precipitação acumulada em 24 horas*









*Precipitação total nos dias 9 e 10 de Junho*






Fonte: Meteogalicia


----------



## David sf (15 Jun 2010 às 21:51)

Retirado do forum francês da infoclimat (http://forums.infoclimat.fr/topic/5...-mediterranee-15-16-juin-2010/page__st__520):

Acumulações desde a meia noite de hoje:



> 312 mm aux Arcs sur Argens (à 20h)
> 259 mm à Comps sur Artuby
> 202 mm à Comps Enterron
> 188 mm à Hyères
> ...



A situação no sueste de França é preocupante, já há três mortos a lamentar:

http://www.lefigaro.fr/flash-actu/2...0741-var-trois-morts-dans-les-intemperies.php

Imagens das inundações:

http://www.lefigaro.fr/actualite-fr...542-le-sud-est-de-la-france-sous-les-eaux.php

Reportagem televisiva:

http://videos.tf1.fr/jt-20h/intemperies-deux-morts-dans-le-var-5883434.html

E parece que o pior está agora a chegar (imagem de satélite às 21h de Portugal):


----------



## Gerofil (16 Jun 2010 às 09:52)

*Chuvas torrenciais matam 11 pessoas em França*

Mais de 350 milímetros de água em apenas quatro horas caíram na última noite na região francesa de Var, a norte da Côte D’Azur. Há, pelo menos, 11 pessoas e dois desaparecidos. O município mais afectado foi o de Draguignan, onde os habitantes foram surpreendidos pela rapidez com que as águas subiram e inundaram várias zonas.
“Esta noite, houve uma grande chuva torrencial, havia água por todo o lado, os carros flutuavam”, descreve Victor Rodrigues, um emigrante português, em declarações à Renascença. “Nunca vi tanta água e não posso sair da minha casa. Há estradas cortadas”, adianta, explicando que, como Draguignan é uma zona mais baixa, é para lá que conflui a água vinda das regiões mais altas.
A chuva está ainda na origem do corte no abastecimento eléctrico a mais de 100 mil habitações na região, da suspensão das ligações ferroviárias entre Nice e Toulon e do encerramento do aeroporto de Hyéres-Toulon.

Renascença


----------



## Mário Barros (16 Jun 2010 às 13:12)

*Inundações em França fazem 15 mortos*



> Quinze pessoas morreram devido às inundações na região de Var, sudeste da França, provocadas pelas chuvas torrenciais que caíram na terça feira e na última noite, segundo um novo balanço oficial
> 
> Num comunicado, a prefeitura de Marselha, que anteriormente tinha anunciado um balanço de 11 mortos e 12 desaparecidos, não faz agora qualquer menção a desaparecidos devido às inundações.
> 
> ...


----------



## Vince (16 Jun 2010 às 17:19)

Precipitação acumulada de 14 e 15 de Junho, segundo a MeteoFrance

*Cumuls de précipitations observés sur l’épisode des 14 et 15 juin 2010 *








> *Précipitations exceptionnelles dans le Var*
> 
> 16/06/2010
> 
> ...







[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RUaZhaCmT-E"]YouTube- Inondations Var - Lorgues[/ame]

















(c) DOMINIQUE POIRET / Liberation


----------



## duero (16 Jun 2010 às 17:49)




----------



## duero (16 Jun 2010 às 17:52)

15 de junio

http://www.aemet.es/es/eltiempo/observacion/ultimosdatos?k=cle


----------



## duero (16 Jun 2010 às 23:24)

duero disse:


>



PALENCIA (700 mtrs alt.), mínima inferior a 4ºC

SALAMANCA (650 mtrs alt.), mínima de 5ºC

SORIA (1050 mtrs alt.), mínima inferior a 5ºC

Todas ellas son ciudades capitales de provincia.

En pueblos a 1200/1300 de algunos lugares la temperatura esta llego a 0ºC, a 15 de Junio.

PALENCIA, SORIA, LEON (850 mtrs alt), AVILA (1150 mtrs alt), SEGOVIA (1000 mtrs alt) la máxima fue de 15ºC.

En BURGOS (850 mtrs alt) la máxima de un 15 de Junio fue de 12ºC.

En algunos lugares a 1100 o 1200 metros hoy no se alcanzó los 10ºC.


----------



## duero (16 Jun 2010 às 23:44)




----------



## duero (16 Jun 2010 às 23:51)

duero disse:


>



Las temperaturas máximas mas bajas de Europa en la Meseta Norte junto a NO de Alemania y O de Escandinavia, en un 16 de Junio.


----------



## duero (17 Jun 2010 às 00:28)

ASTURIAS.

OVIEDO, 335 mtrs alt.

JUNIO 2010. 


        MAX. MIN.  PREC. 

15/06 15.4 10.0    46.0          
14/06 17.0 10.4     3.0           
13/06 14.1 12.4     5.0          
12/06 13.0 11.2    19.0          
11/06 14.9 12.2    38.0          
10/06 14.9 11.4    61.0           
09/06 16.6 12.6     9.0           
08/06 19.4 13.7     7.0          

                        188 mm en 8 días.


GIJON, 0 metros alt.

JUNIO 2010

         MAX. MIN.  PREC.
15/06 18.0 13.0    20.0           
14/06 17.6 13.0     4.0           
13/06 17.0 14.5     2.0          
12/06 15.2 13.5    25.0          
11/06 17.6 14.5    25.0          
10/06 17.0 14.0   136.0  
09/06 19.0 15.0      2.0          
08/06 20.1 15.4      3.0 

                         217 mm en 8 días.


AVILES, 127 mtrs. alt.

JUNIO 2010

14/06 17.3 11.3    3.0           
13/06 15.4 13.5    1.0          
12/06 14.1 12.3   35.0           
11/06 14.9 13.0   42.0          
10/06 14.5 12.2  141.0   
09/06 17.8 12.9     9.0           
08/06 17.1 13.6     2.0 

                         233 mm en una semana


----------



## Vince (17 Jun 2010 às 01:46)

*Asturias:*

Las inundaciones registradas en las últimas horas en la localidad asturiana de Arriondas han dejado un panorama desolador, con numerosas casas cubiertas por el agua y los accesos cerrados.















> *El temporal remite en Asturias aunque todavía hay problemas en Arriondas*
> 16-06-2010
> 
> En Cantabria hay pueblos como Muñorrodero completamente inundados. Durante buena parte del día ha estado decretada la alerta naranja y en las zonas centrales de la región han sido muchos los vecinos afectados.
> http://www.rtve.es/mediateca/videos...-todavia-hay-problemas-arriondas/802290.shtml






> *Asturias, inundada, pide ayuda exterior*
> ►50 efectivos del ejército trabajan en Arriondas ►Pravia y el concejo de Parres acumulan los mayores problemas a esta hora ►La inundación de una planta deja sin luz al Hospital de Arriondas ►La ministra Elena Espinosa se desplaza a ver los efectos del temporal
> 
> http://www.lne.es/asturias/2010/06/16/asturias-inundada-pide-ayuda-exterior/930156.html


----------



## duero (18 Jun 2010 às 16:15)

DESEMBALSAMOS AGUA.

Asi es, los embalses de la cuenca del Duero estaban llenos hace unos días, con las últimas lluvias hay que desembalsar el agua, sino España puede ficar debajo del agua.

Hace unos días ya estaban llenos los pantanos.

http://www.abc.es/20100607/castilla-leon-castilla-leon/embalses-duero-encuentran-nivel-20100607.html

Ayer la CHD (Confederación Hidrográfica del Duero) ante las últimas lluvias y el deshielo de las montañas decide soltar agua de los embalses de la cuenca del Duero, pues ya hay peligro de pueblos que fiquen bajo el agua.

http://www.diariodeleon.es/noticias/noticia.asp?pkid=535049

Este verano habra agua para todos.


----------



## Pek (22 Jun 2010 às 01:13)

Mínimas del lunes 21 de junio en algunas localidades del interior ibérico:

Cantalojas (Guadalajara): -2,5 ºC
Duruelo de la Sierra (Soria): -1,6 ºC

 

 Las 20 localidades más frías en Asia ayer (algunas de las rusas son localidades árticas). Fujisan es el Monte Fuji (3772 msnm), en Japón:

1  Tulihe (China) -3.3 °C  
2  Mys Billingsa (Russia) -1.6 °C  
3  Mys Shmidta (Russia) -1.6 °C  
4  Urjupino (Russia) -1.3 °C  
5  Im. M. V. Popova (Russia) -0.8 °C  
6  Mohe (China) -0.8 °C  
7  Malye Karmakuly (Russia) -0.5 °C  
8  Markovo (Russia) -0.5 °C  
9  Gmo Im. E. K. Fedorova (Russia) -0.2 °C  
10  Mys Vankarem (Russia) -0.2 °C  
11  Wudaoliang (China) -0.2 °C  
12  Ostrov Vrangelja (Russia) 0.1 °C  
13  Ignasino (Russia) 0.2 °C  
14  Maresale (Russia) 0.2 °C  
15  Mogoca (Russia) 0.4 °C  
16  Fujisan (Japan) 0.6 °C  
17  Mys Uelen (Russia) 0.6 °C  
18  Ostrov Dikson (Russia) 0.8 °C  
19  Ostrov Kotel'Nyj (Russia) 0.8 °C  
20  Amderma (Russia) 0.9 ºC 

Brutal lo de estos pueblos ibéricos, sin duda.

En Pirineos a algo más de 2800 msnm -8,2 ºC en el Midi.


----------



## Teles (22 Jun 2010 às 07:31)

Mucho frío estos lados en esta época del año Pek


----------



## AnDré (22 Jun 2010 às 11:36)

A anomalia negativa da temperatura em Espanha, na última semana, é de facto considerável. 






Já no leste, o verão chegou mais cedo.


----------



## duero (22 Jun 2010 às 22:33)

21 de Junio


----------



## duero (22 Jun 2010 às 22:35)

Salamanca, Zamora, Valladolid y Palencia entre 650 y 730 mtrs.

Burgos y León a 850 mtrs.

Soria y Segovia a 1000 mtrs. aprox.

Avila a 1100 mtrs. aprox.


----------



## duero (26 Jun 2010 às 16:07)

PRECIPITACIÓN DEL 1 DE SEPTIEMBRE AL 20 DE JUNIO.


----------



## duero (26 Jun 2010 às 16:08)




----------



## Gerofil (27 Jun 2010 às 22:48)

*Rússia aguarda pela descida da temperatura*

(C/ Vídeo)

A onda de calor na Rússia pode estar perto do fim. As previsões meteorológicas apontam para uma descida da temperatura já a partir desta noite. 
Nos últimos dias, os termómetros bateram recordes com temperaturas acima dos 33 graus centígrados para desespero dos moscovitas. Algo inédito nesta altura do ano desde 1981. 
Na capital russa muitos veículos ficaram imobilizados, obrigando os automobilistas adoptar soluções improvisadas. Circular a pé também se revelou difícil já que as elevadas temperaturas fizeram derreter o asfalto. 
Na cidade de Nizhny Novgorod, situada a cerca de 400 quilómetros de Moscovo, as temperaturas atingiram os 35 graus, cinco acima da média segundo os especialistas. 
Por estes dias, o metro mais que um meio de transporte serviu de refúgio ao calor.

Copyright © 2010 euronews


----------



## joseoliveira (28 Jun 2010 às 20:28)

Isto é que é amplitude térmica anual extrema!
Se durante o Inverno russo muitos são os dias que nem aos 0ºC a temperatura atinge o seu máximo, o inverso extremo agora pelo Verão revela-se bastante incómodo...


----------



## Gerofil (29 Jun 2010 às 18:12)

*Sobem para 21 os mortos pelas cheias e temporais na Roménia*

O balanço dos temporais e cheias que estão a atingir várias regiões da Roménia desde a semana passada elevou-se hoje para 21 mortos, um desaparecido e centenas de pessoas retiradas das suas habitações, informaram as autoridades. 
“Vinte e uma pessoas morreram e uma pessoa está desaparecida” em consequência da intempérie, informou um porta-voz da inspeção para as situações de emergência, Alin Maghiar. Segunda-feira ao fim do dia o balanço era de seis mortos. A maior parte das vítimas mortais foi arrastada pelas águas. 
“A situação é trágica e os estragos inimagináveis”, segundo Gheorghe Flutur, presidente do distrito de Suceava, no norte do país, um dos mais atingidos pelos temporais. As autoridades prosseguiram hoje a retirada de centenas de pessoas cujas residências estão ameaçadas pela significativa subida das águas do rio Siret e das fortes chuvas que continuam a cair no norte e nordeste do país. 
“Várias aldeias ao longo do rio Siret foram evacuadas porque a cota de alerta foi ultrapassada em 73 centímetros. Há um alerta vermelho de inundações”, segundo um porta-voz das autoridades regionais.
A cidade de Dorohoi, no distrito de Botosani, perto da fronteira com a Ucrânia, foi particularmente atingida na noite de segunda-feira para hoje, com cinco mortos. Nesta localidade, 1 700 pessoas tiveram de ser retiradas. 
As previsões apontam para uma continuação da chuva forte até quarta-feira de manhã. 

Fonte: DiárioDIGITAL

*Inundatiile din Romania din iunie 2010*
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QR-MV11b_3Q"]YouTube- Inundatiile din Romania din iunie 2010[/ame]
CopyRight@Arhiva TVR


----------



## Lemine (4 Jul 2010 às 08:12)

*Re: Seguimento Interior Norte e Centro - Julho 2010*

+24.7°c/55% anche oggi grande caldo!!!
ONDATA DI CALORE:
http://www.meteoalmennosansalvatore.it


----------



## Pek (7 Jul 2010 às 16:40)

Segovia ahora mismo. Llevan entre 6 y 7 mm


----------



## Gerofil (9 Jul 2010 às 12:18)

*Dos tormentas dejaron en Galicia una cifra récord de más de 7.000 rayos*




El cielo de Galicia se convirtió ayer en una gran tormenta. Sobre la comunidad cayeron, a lo largo de la jornada, más de 7.000 rayos, distribuidos en su mayoría en dos períodos: entre las 8.00 y las 10.00 horas se contabilizaron 3.899, mientras que a partir de las 18.00 horas se reactivó la tormenta y sobre Galicia se iluminaron de nuevo los relámpagos. Entre las 18.00 y las 20.00 horas se registraron 3.270 rayos y al cierre de esta edición se habían sumado 7.072 en total.
Se trata de una cifra extraordinaria, ya que según recuerdan en MeteoGalicia, hay que remontarse al 2001 para encontrar un día en que se superasen los 4.000 rayos en una sola jornada. En el departamento meteorológico autonómico ya tenían claro que la de ayer iba a ser el día de las tormentas. La llegada de un embolsamiento de aire frío en altura desencadenó el fenómeno al entrar en contacto con las masas de aire cálido que se acumularon debido a las altas temperaturas de los últimos días. Durante la jornada el calor fue empujando progresivamente hacia arriba el aire caliente y por la tarde se desató la tormenta. Fue más inusual, en cambio, que el fenómeno también se produjese de madrugada; de hecho, MeteoGalicia había previsto una alerta amarilla por tormenta a partir del mediodía, ya que no se contaba con ella tan temprano. Pero después de atravesar Portugal anteayer se desencadenó de madrugada en la provincia de Pontevedra, para luego cruzar Galicia hacia el norte. En algunos lugares, como Teo, se procedió al desalojo de lugares potencialmente en peligro como piscinas.

La Voz de Galicia


----------



## Chasing Thunder (12 Jul 2010 às 12:24)

Previsão do estofex para hoje:





Uploaded with ImageShack.us

DISCUSSION

Benelux, northwestern and northern Germany, western Denmark...

A strong bowing MCS has formed over central France overnight.This system is expected to move quickly NNEward. As the boundary layer warms ahead of this system, the chances of strong and extreme wind gusts will increase. Per 00 and 06 UTC soundings about 1500-2500 J/kg MLCAPE should become available i this air-mass.

Moreover, a few elevated supercells have formed over the Benelux. As forcing by the upper trough increases, coverage of these storms will also increase. With strong helicity being in place and LCL heights being low, storms that become surface-based will have a risk of tornadoes, that may be strong. The threat will be highest roughly in a 100 km broad zone to the northwest of a line from Maastricht to Dortmund to Kiel, where surface winds are from the ENE and boundary layer temperatures moderate.

Both for the disctinct risk of extreme wind gusts with the bow echo, and for the risk of tornadoes an upgrade to level 3 was decided. Moreover, extreme precipitation and large hail will be possible.

It is expected that the bow echo will move into Denmark during the second half of the afternoon and during the evening. Probably the threat of extreme wind gusts will persist at least until the mid-evening, when the system moves into an area of less instability.


----------



## Mário Barros (12 Jul 2010 às 23:21)

*Tempestade de Verão na Alemanha causa dois mortos*



> Duas pessoas morreram hoje na Alemanha vítimas de tempestades de verão, que ocorreram no meio da onda de calor que afeta o país.
> 
> A tempestade levou ainda à interrupção da circulação ferroviária em várias regiões.
> 
> ...


----------



## tempus_fugit (13 Jul 2010 às 14:30)

DINAMARCA 12/07/2010






Uma tempestade particularmente violenta fustigou ontem grande parte do território dinamarquês, provocando incêndios e inundações. Contabilizaram-se cerca de 40.000 relâmpagos! 

The Copenhagen Post Online


----------



## Vince (13 Jul 2010 às 18:27)

Muito calor no norte da Europa.
Máximas na Alemanha nos últimos 3 dias

1 	Potsdam 	37.9 °C
2 	Genthin 	37.7 °C
3 	Holzdorf 	37.7 °C
4 	Cottbus 	37.6 °C
5 	Seehausen 	37.6 °C


1 	Potsdam 	38.2 °C
2 	Berlin-Alexanderplatz 	37.8 °C
3 	Berlin-Tegel 	37.7 °C
4 	Berlin-Tempelhof 	37.7 °C
5 	Kyritz 	37.4 °C


1 	Bendorf 	38.8 °C
2 	Trier-Petrisberg 	38.3 °C
3 	Potsdam 	37.7 °C
4 	Genthin 	37.5 °C
5 	Rheinstetten 	37.5 °C



No Domingo 3 comboios de alta velocidade tiveram que ser evacuados com algumas pessoas hospitalizadas porque a temperatura no interior chegou aos 50ºc devido a avaria do ar condicionado e à impossibilidade das janelas poderem ser abertas.




> The high temperatures on Sunday forced Germany's rail operator Deutsche Bahn to evacuate three high-speed trains whose air conditioning systems had broken down, the company said.
> 
> News agency DAPD quoted Hans-Dieter Muehlenberg, chief of a local rescue squad, as saying temperatures inside the trains had reached 50 degrees Celsius (122 degrees Fahrenheit) and that nine people were hospitalized.
> 
> http://www.dw-world.de/dw/article/0,,5782196,00.html






> A grueling heat wave shut down the air conditioning in three high-tech trains in Germany, leaving dozens of passengers near collapse trapped in temperatures of up to 50 degrees Celsius (122 degrees Fahrenheit), authorities said Sunday.
> 
> At least 52 people needed medical treatment and about 1,000 people had to switch trains, the national railway system, Deutsche Bahn, said.
> 
> http://www.google.com/hostednews/ap/article/ALeqM5iUYZtuEkEJa6CHuSwGkLNGY3y4NwD9GSV8M00




Se o calor continuar, poderá levar ao encerramento de centrais nucleares e a carvão devido ao aquecimento da água dos rios que alimentam de água para arrefecimento dos reactores.



> The ongoing heat wave in Germany could force capacity restrictions for
> nuclear and coal-fired power plants with river temperatures possibly set to
> rise above the critical 28 degrees Celsius this weekend, the environment
> ministry for the state of Baden-Wuerttemberg said Tuesday.
> ...


----------



## Vince (13 Jul 2010 às 18:34)

Algumas das tempestades de ontem que afectaram vários países podem classificar-se como CCM's, complexos convectivos de mesoescala, pela sua longa duração e extensão, atravessando vários países. 

Ontem de madrugada uma das tempestades, um "derecho", formou-se em França e foi evoluindo para nordeste percorrendo 1500km's ao longo de 10 horas até ao sul da Noruega, apresentando no radar um enorme "bow echo" de dezenas e dezenas de quilómetros. Downburst 's deste sistema foram causando estragos por onde passavam, com ventos muitas vezes a ultrapassar os 100km/h.


----------



## duero (13 Jul 2010 às 20:19)

Vince disse:


> Muito calor no norte da Europa.
> Máximas na Alemanha nos últimos 3 dias
> 
> 1 	Potsdam 	37.9 °C
> ...





**

Extraño, en España hay centrales nucleares incluso en Extremadura, no lejos de la frontera con Portugal y no acontece eso, es posible que nuestras centrales tengan sistemas para enfriar el agua, no conozco.


----------



## Vince (13 Jul 2010 às 20:55)

duero disse:


> Extraño, en España hay centrales nucleares incluso en Extremadura, no lejos de la frontera con Portugal y no acontece eso, es posible que nuestras centrales tengan sistemas para enfriar el agua, no conozco.





O ano passado em França tiveram que desligar muitas centrais por estas razões:
http://www.meteopt.com/forum/cienci...rica-nuclear-parada-devido-ao-calor-3525.html


E em Espanha também aconteceu, pelo menos uma vez em 2006 no Ebro, e já houve problemas em Almaraz no Tejo (próximo de Portugal), se calhar porque não tiveram cuidado com isso:

*2006*


> Las altas temperaturas del Ebro provocan la paralización de la central nuclear de Garoña
> 
> Poco después de la una y media de la madrugada del domingo la central nuclear de Santa María de Garoña fue detenida porque el agua del Ebro, empleada para refrigerar su reactor, estaba demasiado caliente. El portavoz de la central, Elías Fernández, aseguró a ABC que «es la primera vez que esto sucede en sus treinta años de historia».
> 
> http://www.grupogates.com/noticias60.htm




*
2008*


> En las aguas del embalse próximo a la central nuclear de Almaraz (Cáceres), se descubrió miles de peces muertos. El agua del embalse sirve para la refrigeración de los dos reactores de la central. Hubo un problema interno a la planta el 18 de julio 2008, reconocido, tras esto hechos, por el CSN. Las temperaturas del agua han ascendido notablemente desde entonces. Además, hay espumas porque hay menos oxígeno.
> 
> Los responsables de la central negaron cualquier relación entre los peces muertos y la planta. La delegación del Gobierno que analiza las aguas argumentan que se trata de algo natural. Las analíticas consideran las aguas como no aptas para la vida de los peces. El calor generado por la refrigeración de los dos reactores podría estar contribuyendo a la eutrofización, a lo que se suma el calor del verano.
> http://www.vidasostenible.org/observatorio/f2_final.asp?idinforme=738






> Almaraz debe instalar 20 refrigeradores para enfriar el agua que devuelve al Tajo
> http://www.elperiodicoextremadura.com/noticias/noticia.asp?pkid=475760




Nos EUA:
http://www10.antenna.nl/wise/index.html?http://www10.antenna.nl/wise/esp/591/5536.html


----------



## duero (13 Jul 2010 às 21:29)

No sabia de eso. Buena información, mejor que buena........EXCELENTE.


----------



## nimboestrato (14 Jul 2010 às 00:45)

Vince disse:


> Muito calor no norte da Europa.
> Máximas na Alemanha nos últimos 3 dias
> 
> 1 	Potsdam 	37.9 °C
> ...



Mais a norte da Alemanha , no centro e sul da Finlândia,
esta noite  tropical  deve estar a fazer  as  delícias à população local.






[/URL]  Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/IMG]

Está tudo na rua...


----------



## AnDré (14 Jul 2010 às 15:13)

]ToRnAdO[;220027 disse:
			
		

> É só de salientar que Europa hoje está explosiva...



Se está...

Radar de precipitação:


----------



## Mjhb (14 Jul 2010 às 16:34)

Situação actual da Europa, com tempestades convectivas na zona da Bélgica/Dinamarca e nos Balcãs/Ucrânia, enquanto a Ibéria goza de bastante sol.





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Aristocrata (14 Jul 2010 às 20:01)

Está perfeitamente justificado o nível 3 do estofex para a zona da do benelux e áreas adjacentes. Os relatos de tempo severo foram muitos.







Neste link do estofex


----------



## AnDré (14 Jul 2010 às 20:14)

Aristocrata disse:


> Está perfeitamente justificado o nível 3 do estofex para a zona da do benelux e áreas adjacentes. Os relatos de tempo severo foram muitos.



Foram e devem ainda aumentar.
A Alemanha está a ser atravessada por uma frente de instabilidade que chega de norte a sul.


----------



## 1337 (14 Jul 2010 às 21:07)

AnDré disse:


> Foram e devem ainda aumentar.
> A Alemanha está a ser atravessada por uma frente de instabilidade que chega de norte a sul.



esse monstro ate assusta
não sei se ficava feliz por vir para portugal ou se ficava com medo


----------



## David sf (14 Jul 2010 às 23:14)

Espectaculares imagens do evento de hoje na Europa central:


Tiradas daqui:

http://forums.infoclimat.fr/topic/58208-suivi-du-temps-dans-le-nord-est/page__st__940
















E daqui:

http://www.forums.meteobelgium.be/index.php?showtopic=11708&st=120


----------



## AnDré (15 Jul 2010 às 01:39)

Durante a tarde, ainda encontrei uma webcam na Bélgica com umas imagens interessantes:



E 10 minutos depois:


----------



## Vince (15 Jul 2010 às 17:55)

Um pequeno vídeo do vento em Goch, Alemanha, ontem.




Outros na Alemanha


----------



## Vince (16 Jul 2010 às 10:05)

Munique 





(c) Stefan Rubach


Floresta Negra











Schwäbischen Alb




(c) Michael A




(c) Michael A



Hattingen




(c) Marco


Stuttgart  












(c)  Icey Jones













Freiburg





(c) Michael



 Freising





(c) Janina


Aachen-Walheim







Göttingen








Helgoland











A última foto refere-se a Heligoland, que pela sua assustadora espectacularidade  tem um tópico dedicado:

 «Derecho» em Helgoland (Alemanha) - 12 Julho 2010


----------



## Mjhb (17 Jul 2010 às 09:07)

A Europa continua explosiva esta tarde.

WRF(CAPE - 18/7 15Z)


----------



## Mário Barros (17 Jul 2010 às 13:33)

Excelentes fotos Vince


----------



## Gerofil (17 Jul 2010 às 16:40)

*Alemanha - 14 de Julho:*



Mr. Pixel





l--o-o-kin thru





schwede123

*Alemanha - 12 de Julho:*





Roland W. Luthi





zettpress


----------



## Chasing Thunder (17 Jul 2010 às 20:42)

Lindo, lindo, lindo, gostei mais da 6º imagem que o vince colocou


----------



## joseoliveira (17 Jul 2010 às 21:21)

As imagens sucedem-se e marcam momentos de enorme beleza.

É difícil não pensar que gostariamos de presenciar por cá cenas destas que no geral ao longo do ano são raras!


----------



## Mjhb (17 Jul 2010 às 21:26)

A 3ª do Gerofil e a 6ª do Vince estão realmente espectacular.

Tal como o nosso colega joseoliveira disse, estas imagens são maravilhas para os nossos olhos, mas não era eu que queria uma destas tempestades aqui em Viseu...


----------



## nimboestrato (18 Jul 2010 às 02:35)

É Verão quente em toda a Europa Continental e não só..
Faz Calor  desde o sul da Finlândia, Paises Bálticos,  Rússia ,
Polónia, Alemanha e por aí abaixo ( Europa Central, Grécia ,Balcãs,Turquia , sul da Ibéria  ).
Mas  nesta madrugada,  em que mais de meia Europa está mergulhada
em noite tropical , toda a Itália ,depois de máximas de respeito , "padece " de noite difícil  para quem quererá apenas adormecer...






[/URL]  Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/IMG]
( temperaturas às 00 UTC )


----------



## irpsit (18 Jul 2010 às 13:28)

Olá,

Não é só na Europa e Médio-Oriente que as temperaturas estão muito elevadas.

Onde estou a viver na Islândia as temperaturas também estão rotinamente muito mais elevadas que o normal, batendo recordes, com anomalias de 10ºC a mais, durante dias seguidos.

Na Finlândia as temperaturas chegam aos 35ºC.

É assustador verificar que Arctico experiencia temperaturas normais de Portugal. 

Continuo a dizer que o derretimento total do oceano Arctico poderá ser gravíssimo, pois deverá alterar o padrão das correntes oceânicas. Toda a gente, todas as nações têm que fazer algo.


----------



## 1337 (18 Jul 2010 às 21:02)

irpsit disse:


> Olá,
> 
> Não é só na Europa e Médio-Oriente que as temperaturas estão muito elevadas.
> 
> ...



as nações não podem fazer nada
simplesmente é a natureza que desde que a terra existe sempre foi imprevisivel
aquecimento global?
isso não existe


----------



## Gerofil (19 Jul 2010 às 08:26)

A onda de calor excepcional na Rússia tem um tópico dedicado à mesma:

 A grande onda de calor da Rússia Julho-Agosto 2010


----------



## irpsit (19 Jul 2010 às 23:48)

(Como este assunto é offtopic, talvez seja melhor conversarmos ou no fórum das mudanças climáticas ou em mensagens privadas)

Concordo contigo que a natureza é imprevísivel.
Mas extremos quentes como estes estão a tornar-se recorrentes.

Não concordo quando dizes "as nações não podem fazer nada"

Existe evidência dos cientistas que pelo menos parte destas mudanças climáticas são causadas pela actividade humana, e nada justifica que continuemos a poluir a atmosfera ou que desflorestemos as florestas de forma massiva, face a essa conhecimento. Há muito que podemos fazer. 

Se o clima mudar radicamente, então até devemos investir o nosso tempo no que fazer em relação a isso. Por exemplo, reflorestação. Por exemplo, energias  e combustíveis não poluentes. Talvez um mundo mais verde seja preferível que um mundo desflorestado, face a um clima mais quente. 

Ainda achas que não há nada que possámos fazer?



1337 disse:


> as nações não podem fazer nada
> simplesmente é a natureza que desde que a terra existe sempre foi imprevisivel
> aquecimento global?
> isso não existe


----------



## nimboestrato (21 Jul 2010 às 00:57)

E em Verão Europeu de respeito, no último mês,
quer em temperaturas elevadas , quer em ocorrências extremas convectivas,
várias  têm sido as noites tropicais em sítios tão inusitados
e longínquos uns dos outros.
Para além dos sítios habituais, sul e centro europeu,
tem sido frequente ver a Escandinávia ( Finlândia)  a Rússia moscovita, a Alemanhã e a Polónia, Paises Bálticos e mais um número sem fim de regiões, normalmente arredadas destas lides tropicais ,mergulhados em atmosferas tais.
Hoje, , esta noite , saiu a "sorte grande" aos Paises Baixos...







[/URL]  Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/IMG]

Já vivi  duas noites em Amesterdão no Verão de 2003 assim.
Mas aí estávamos todos (os europeus) na mesma "barca" ...


----------



## Chasing Thunder (22 Jul 2010 às 18:45)

belas trovoadas que andam na alemanha:





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## irpsit (23 Jul 2010 às 00:23)

Notícias do norte:

http://www.icenews.is/index.php/2010/07/22/greenland-iceberg-heads-for-canada/#more-16525


Um dos maiores glaciares da Gronelândia recuou, de modo fantástico, mais de 1km em apenas 24 horas, no passado dia 7. O degelo é sem precedentes. Isto deve-se às temperaturas elevadas na região, que aliás também são norma no Árctico e Atlântico Norte. Aqui na Islândia as temperaturas ultrapassaram os 20ºC durante vários dias, algo relativamente raro.
.


----------



## Gerofil (23 Jul 2010 às 16:31)

*França tenta proteger glaciares*

(C/Vídeo)

À semelhança de outros países europeus, França está a cobrir as montanhas geladas. Não é a solução para acabar com o degelo, mas as cobertas, da cor da neve, poderão abrandar a velocidade a que o gelo derrete. Foram precisos dois dias para instalar as protecções, dez homens e um helicóptero e 30.000 euros.
François Bernier, funcionário da estância de Arcs, em França, explica que os raios de Sol são reflectidos de forma a proteger o gelo e evitar que derreta tão rapidamente. Bernier considera que o processo funciona. Os cobertores de protecção cobrem 4000 metros quadrados, ou seja, não protegem toda a superfície gelada, apenas a que está a maior altitude. Eles protegem o gelo dos raios ultravioleta.
Gilles Grand, Director-adjunto do serviço de pistas do Arcs, recorda que glaciares de pequena altitude, situados a 3000 metros de altitude são já escassos. Mas um grande glaciar como o de Aiguille Rouge, com a possibilidade de se regenerar, graças à acção do homem de o realimentar, tem boas hipóteses de sobreviver.
Suíça e Áustria, cobrem actualmente 20.000 metros quadrados de gelo todos os verões, nas estâncias de esqui. Na Alemanha este processo foi adoptado há uma dezena de anos, mas foi posto em causa por ser muito caro e não se apresentar como solução para o problema.

EuroNews


----------



## Mário Barros (23 Jul 2010 às 16:43)

Gerofil disse:


> *França tenta proteger glaciares*
> 
> (C/Vídeo)
> 
> À semelhança de outros países europeus, França está a cobrir as montanhas geladas. Não é a solução para acabar com o degelo, mas as cobertas, da cor da neve, poderão abrandar a velocidade a que o gelo derrete. Foram precisos dois dias para instalar as protecções, dez homens e um helicóptero e 30.000 euros.



Hun ?  se ainda fosse alguma espécie animal ou vegetal, agora um bloco de gelo gigante ? Coisa mais ridícula, se tiver que desaparecer desaparece não vale a pena estarem com coisas. Se agora é assim no século XVIII/XIX deveria ser o contrário, o pessoal fazia fogueiras gigantes pros glaciares não avançarem mais


----------



## Gerofil (26 Jul 2010 às 18:49)

Ui, ui



SAT24.COM


----------



## Vince (27 Jul 2010 às 13:50)

Itália, 6ªfeira 23 Julho
*Downburst em Sant'Angelo, província de Padova*



Sábado 24 Julho
*Temporal em Pescara*


----------



## Chasing Thunder (27 Jul 2010 às 15:25)

Wow, terrivel mesmo


----------



## joseoliveira (27 Jul 2010 às 20:36)

Que cenas medonhas, sobretudo o 1º vídeo, pena não ter a qualidade do 2º...


----------



## Gerofil (28 Jul 2010 às 00:02)

A queda de granizo/saraiva tem provocado, neste verão, largos milhões de euros de prejuízo aos agricultores europeus.
*Aqui é na Áustria:*

*Este também na Áustria:*


----------



## 1337 (28 Jul 2010 às 00:17)

Gerofil disse:


> A queda de granizo/saraiva tem provocado, neste verão, largos milhões de euros de prejuízo aos agricultores europeus.
> *Aqui é na Áustria:*
> YouTube- Sturm in Saas



é o unico fenomeno que me assusta de verdade
para mim dos mais perigosos sem duvida
mas acho que no meu video as "bolas" são maiores


----------



## Dan (29 Jul 2010 às 21:22)

Alguns valores de hoje:

Finlândia

JYVASKYLA 34.2ºC / 26.2ºC
KAJAANI 34.5ºC / 25.0ºC

Rússia

ALEKSANDROV-GAJ 41,4ºC / 22,0ºC
MOSKVA 38,2ºC / 26,0ºC


----------



## Trapalhadas (30 Jul 2010 às 08:42)

*Re: Seguimento Litoral Norte - Julho 2010*

Com onda de calor ou falta dela.... não dá para queixar. Neste momento aqui na Dinamarca a temperatura está com uma amplitude fantástica de 2/3 graus na casa dos 16 e a chover.... Verão deprimente! 

No entanto, não deixo de relatar a fantástica temperatura da água no mar, praticamente tão quente como no Algarve, estando melhor dentro dela do que ca fora!


----------



## AnDré (30 Jul 2010 às 10:46)

*Re: Seguimento Litoral Norte - Julho 2010*



Trapalhadas disse:


> No entanto, não deixo de relatar a fantástica temperatura da água no mar, praticamente tão quente como no Algarve, estando melhor dentro dela do que ca fora!



Um caldinho...






*Temperatura da água no Mar Báltico*


----------



## Lemine (30 Jul 2010 às 12:47)

Guardate che diluvio in Italia:


----------



## Lousano (30 Jul 2010 às 18:58)

*Re: Seguimento Litoral Norte - Julho 2010*



AnDré disse:


> Um caldinho...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Estas temperaturas elevadas são normais ou próximas disso?


----------



## belem (30 Jul 2010 às 19:00)

*Re: Seguimento Litoral Norte - Julho 2010*



AnDré disse:


> Um caldinho...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sempre chega aos 20ºc em alguns locais lool...


----------



## AnDré (30 Jul 2010 às 20:35)

*Re: Seguimento Litoral Norte - Julho 2010*



Lousano disse:


> Estas temperaturas elevadas são normais ou próximas disso?






belem disse:


> Sempre chega aos 20ºc em alguns locais lool...



Até mais.
Ao largo de Helsínquia, o wetteronline diz que a água do Báltico está a 22ºC. (clicar em Wasser) 
O mesmo site diz que o normal para Julho são 17ºC. (klima, diagramm 2)

Golfo da Finlândia com maior resolução:


----------



## ELJICUATRO (1 Ago 2010 às 17:38)

*Re: Seguimento Litoral Norte - Agosto 2010*

Caros amigos,

Aqui fica uma foto tirada este sábado em França nos Pirenéus (Pic de Peyreget de 2448 metros) Fonte: danielrojillo223 (Fórum espanhol meteored)

Ainda se pode ver neve acumulada em alguns pontos:


----------



## Pek (3 Ago 2010 às 09:07)

*Re: Seguimento Litoral Norte - Agosto 2010*



ELJICUATRO disse:


> Caros amigos,
> 
> Aqui fica uma foto tirada este sábado em França nos Pirenéus (Pic de Peyreget de 2448 metros) Fonte: danielrojillo223 (Fórum espanhol meteored)
> 
> Ainda se pode ver neve acumulada em alguns pontos:



 Hola ELJICUATRO 

 Una pequeña precisión y un pelín de off-topic. Efectivamente la foto está tirada desde el Peyreget, que está íntegramente en Francia. Lo que sucede es que esta cima está a apenas 3 km en línea recta de la frontera española y se ven perfectamente los picos altos del lado español. En la foto acontece eso, los picos más destacados de la imagen son los Picos del Infierno, el Garmo Negro y el Algas (estos dos últimos pertenecientes al Macizo o Picos de las Argualas), todos elllos íntegramente (a 13-14 km en línea recta de la frontera francesa de la zona del Peyreget) en el Valle de Tena, provincia de Huesca (Aragón).

 En cuanto a la nieve que queda en los Pirineos te dejo una imagen que vale más que mil palabras tirada desde Bagergue en el Valle de Arán (provincia de Lleida) hacia los Montes Malditos (Macizo de la Maladeta), ya en Huesca, este 28 de julio. Ahí, hay glaciares. Fuente: carmenbgg, foro de Climamas.com






 Saludos


----------



## belem (5 Ago 2010 às 17:47)

*Re: Seguimento Litoral Norte - Julho 2010*



AnDré disse:


> Até mais.
> Ao largo de Helsínquia, o wetteronline diz que a água do Báltico está a 22ºC. (clicar em Wasser)
> O mesmo site diz que o normal para Julho são 17ºC. (klima, diagramm 2)
> 
> Golfo da Finlândia com maior resolução:



Estava a falar da Dinamarca ( que foi o local que o Trapalhadas se referia), André.


----------



## Mário Barros (7 Ago 2010 às 21:04)

*Mau tempo na Europa Central já fez sete mortos*



> Pelo menos sete pessoas morreram na sequência de inundações causadas por chuvas torrenciais na Polónia, Alemanha e na República Checa.
> 
> Pelo menos sete pessoas morreram na sequência de inundações causadas por chuvas torrenciais na Polónia, Alemanha e na República Checa, anunciaram hoje autoridades dos respetivos países.
> 
> ...


----------



## Gerofil (8 Ago 2010 às 14:59)

*Tempestade “Viola” arrasa Europa central*

(C/ Vídeo)

As inundações causadas pela tempestade “Viola”, no centro da Europa, fizeram até ao momento oito mortos. Na República Checa, com a subida do nível das águas pelo menos quatro pessoas morreram afogadas. As autoridades continuam a procurar alguns desaparecidos à medida que evacuam espaços considerados de risco. 
Situação também dramática na cidade fronteiriça de Bogatynia, Polónia. Aqui continua por apurar a causa de uma morte. As autoridades acreditam que uma pessoa ficou soterrada ou acabou por se afogar. Em Varsóvia, a capital, as águas também inundaram uma estação de metro e várias arrecadações, incluindo a de três hospitais.
Na Alemanha, cenário idêntico, onde a água surpreendeu três pessoas – dois homens e uma mulher – que morreram presos numa cave na cidade de NeunKirchen, estado da Saxónia. Aqui várias estradas tiveram de ser cortadas e as previsões apontam para um agravamento da situação nas próximas horas. As autoridades estão a transferir algumas pessoas para centros de abrigo temporário.
A forte precipitação também se faz sentir na Hungria, na Sérvia, na Eslovénia e na Áustria.

EuroNews


----------



## Vince (9 Ago 2010 às 22:11)

Devido à excepcionalidade do que se está a passar na Rússia, as mensagens relativas à onda de calor tem um tópico dedicado à mesma:

 A grande onda de calor da Rússia Julho-Agosto 2010


----------



## mesogeiakos (11 Ago 2010 às 02:03)

Hi from Athens

Greece has seen a much less extreme summer.In fact we only had one day of temps over 40.0C in June(very strange for Greece)

Generally speaking the summer was mild,wet and with no extremes.

The next 10 days temperatures in Athens will be around 36-39 but nothing extreme.Minimums in Athens as always very high (over 25-26)

My best to Portugal!


----------



## mesogeiakos (13 Ago 2010 às 18:14)

Greece is starting to heat up the past few days.

The highest for Greece according to HNMS for today were recorded in 

Pyrgela,Argos  41C
Nea Filadelfeia,Athens 40C
Samos  Island 40C

The details on the decimals will be published tommorow by the HNMS


----------



## Mário Barros (13 Ago 2010 às 21:59)

*Violentas tormentas barren el tercio este peninsular *



> 13.08.10. Los espacios de noticias de las principales cadenas de televisión se están haciendo eco de los mismos sucesos ocurridos durante el día de hoy: violentas tormentas severas que han barrido extensas áreas dentro del tercio oriental peninsular, y que especialmente se han cebado con la ciudad de Cuenca, que ha llegado a estar en alerta roja por lluvias, según la Agencia Estatal de Meteorología, pero no ha sido la única ciudad y provincia azotada por las tormentas severas (sigue).
> 
> La jornada hoy en el foro de debate de la web ha sido muy intensa, pues han sido muy numerosas las áreas a seguir. Primero, en la comunidad valenciana, con una tormenta que barría todo el litoral de la provincia de Valencia, dejando acumulaciones de lluvia muy importantes en numerosas localidades, como por ejemplo, Cullera, con hasta 70 litros por metro cuadrado acumulados por esta tormenta.
> 
> ...


----------



## mesogeiakos (14 Ago 2010 às 01:48)

Here are the official temps for Athens and the Attica peninslula in Greece yesterday.Also the Athens Observatory station recorded 38.3 max 27.1 min


----------



## Mário Barros (14 Ago 2010 às 12:07)

*Fuerte tormenta con granizo en Molina de Segura 13-08-2010 (Murcia)*

Ya hablábamos ayer de la posibilidad de tormentas fuertes en el levante peninsular, este video muestra la intensidad de las lluvias en Molina de Segura, Murcia el viernes 13 de agosto. Un intenso aguacero llena las calles de agua y luego el granizo con  pedrisco golpea los coches y hace saltar el agua, como si lloviesen piedras, espectacular video sin duda (sigue).



Otro video de la lluvia torrencial en Molina de Segura (Murcia). 




http://www.cazatormentas.net/index....zo-en-Molina-de-Segura-13-08-2010-Murcia.html


----------



## Mário Barros (14 Ago 2010 às 12:39)

Alguma fotos do desastre de Cuenca.

















http://www.cazatormentas.net/foro/reportajes-meteorolgicos/3-fotos-del-desastre-de-cuenca-13-08-10/


----------



## David sf (14 Ago 2010 às 13:19)

Mais um vídeo:


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (14 Ago 2010 às 19:36)

Alguem esta a acompanhar a situação no Norte da Italia, Suiça e França??... Aquilo esta mau...
http://estofex.org/


----------



## 1337 (14 Ago 2010 às 20:40)

Gil_Algarvio disse:


> Alguem esta a acompanhar a situação no Norte da Italia, Suiça e França??... Aquilo esta mau...
> http://estofex.org/



realmente


----------



## 1337 (14 Ago 2010 às 20:47)

Aviso vermelho para o norte de Itália


----------



## mesogeiakos (15 Ago 2010 às 03:13)

Greece's max temps for yesterday the 14th according to WMO stations ,data provided by the Hellenic National Meteorological Service and the National Observatory of Athens

Serres and Samos 40.6
Leonidio 40.5
Agrinio 40.2
Trikala Imathias 40.0
Xanthi 39.9
Elefsina  AP and Athens Observatory 39.2
Lamia 38.5
Larisa AP 38.4

and here is the current ranking in Mean August temps between Andalusia and Attica according to WMO stations of both countries (Spain and Greece) which are currently the 6 warmest WMO stations in Europe in mean summer temps

Data provided by the national authorities of both countries


----------



## Costa (15 Ago 2010 às 11:38)

Which webpage you get that information mesogaikos?


----------



## mesogeiakos (15 Ago 2010 às 23:06)

Costa disse:


> Which webpage you get that information mesogaikos?



follow our thread here



http://www.ukweatherworld.co.uk/forum/forums/thread-view.asp?tid=38292&start=141&posts=158

Daily update and comparison between Andalusia and Attica.

Attica remains in top positions so far in mean August temps

Current ranking so far


----------



## mesogeiakos (16 Ago 2010 às 04:51)

Athens and the Attica peninsula yesterday 15/8

Note Athens registered both the highest max 40.0 (Hellenikon) and highest min 30.4 (Pireus) in the country yet again


----------



## duero (16 Ago 2010 às 14:57)

*Re: Seguimento Litoral Norte - Agosto 2010*



ELJICUATRO disse:


> Caros amigos,
> 
> Aqui fica uma foto tirada este sábado em França nos Pirenéus (Pic de Peyreget de 2448 metros) Fonte: danielrojillo223 (Fórum espanhol meteored)
> 
> Ainda se pode ver neve acumulada em alguns pontos:



Ni precisas ir tan lejos, mismo a* menos de 100 kms de la frontera portuguesa aún hoy hay nieve,* y siempre la hay en esta época del año, a veces alcanza a septiembre y se junta con las nieves del invierno, y a una altitud de 2400 metros, a una hora y media en carro de Guarda y Sabugal.

Se trata de la *SIERRA DE BEJAR*, mismo al lado de la ciudad de BEJAR, en la provincia de SALAMANCA, a poco mas de una hora y media de GUARDA.

Puedes ver el reportaje en meteored de 8 de agosto de este año y anteriores.

http://foro.meteored.com/reportajes...ue+queda+en+la+sierra+de+bejar-t122635.0.html


----------



## duero (16 Ago 2010 às 15:06)

mesogeiakos disse:


> follow our thread here
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That is because the minimum temperatures in Greece are so high, however the maximun temperatures are higher in Andalucia, where minimum temperatures are below, there are greater variation daily.


----------



## duero (16 Ago 2010 às 15:27)

Practicamente tudos os Sistemas montañosos do Norte da Península Ibérica ainda hoje ten neve a altidudes de 2300/2500 metros:

*Sierra de Bejar, no Sistema Central (menos de 100 kms da raia)*

http://foro.meteored.com/reportajes...ue+queda+en+la+sierra+de+bejar-t122635.0.html

*Sierra de Urbión, (Sistema Ibérico ), onde nasce o Douro, a altitude de 2200 metros.*

http://climaynievepirineos.com/foro/viewtopic.php?p=33378#33378

*Cordilhera Cantabrica a 2400 metros de altitude no Naranco de Bulnes, 250 kms ao Noreste de Braganza.*

http://foro.meteored.com/reportajes...+y+montana/picu+urriellu+2519m-t122483.0.html


----------



## duero (16 Ago 2010 às 15:30)

Mesmo nos Ancares ainda o 19 de Julho tinha neve a altitude de 1900 metros.


----------



## mesogeiakos (16 Ago 2010 às 17:52)

Highest temps in Greece today around 40.0C in many locations like Megara in Athens,Serres,Argos,Agrinio,Soufli,Leonidio

Below is the 3rd consecutive 40.0C for Athens the last 3 days.Actually Megara had a minimum of *30.8C* last night


----------



## J.S. (16 Ago 2010 às 18:58)

*Holanda: chuva chuva chuva...50+ mm ja na minha cidade*

Ate esta manhã 34mm. E agora esta sempre a chuver. E esperamos 10-50 mm mais! O record que eu me lembra em agosto fui de 66 mm em 1996. 
Temperaturas maximas: entre 16-18 C. Então, isto e um bocadinho frio.  Normal: 22-23 C .

Hmm..it is caused by warm air from the NE gliding up on cold air where I live. As you can see this causes new rain to develop over the North Sea. I live in the utmost SW of the country (Middelburg, my on google earht coordinates 51.30.56.53N and 3.39.00.08 E, with weahter on you see the new showers).


----------



## Chasing Thunder (16 Ago 2010 às 22:38)

Tornado na Hungria hoje:


----------



## J.S. (17 Ago 2010 às 07:26)

*Re: Holanda: chuva chuva chuva...50+ mm ja na minha cidade*



J.S. disse:


> Ate esta manhã 34mm. E agora esta sempre a chuver. E esperamos 10-50 mm mais! O record que eu me lembra em agosto fui de 66 mm em 1996.
> Temperaturas maximas: entre 16-18 C. Então, isto e um bocadinho frio.  Normal: 22-23 C .
> 
> Hmm..it is caused by warm air from the NE gliding up on cold air where I live. As you can see this causes new rain to develop over the North Sea. I live in the utmost SW of the country (Middelburg, my on google earht coordinates 51.30.56.53N and 3.39.00.08 E, with weahter on you see the new showers).



Mais chuva ao sudoeste de nos! Ate agora ja temos 80-100 m em 24 h. Isto, no agosto e não numa forma de trovoadas mas zonas com chuva, e exceptional! Na costa, aos 15-20 km da minha casa 135-140 mm! Mas ate ontem o verão estive quente e muito seco....


----------



## belem (17 Ago 2010 às 14:03)

mesogeiakos disse:


> Athens and the Attica peninsula yesterday 15/8
> 
> Note Athens registered both the highest max 40.0 (Hellenikon) and highest min 30.4 (Pireus) in the country yet again



Deve ser um Agosto dos mais quentes que há registo em Atenas e em Attica, senão mesmo o mais quente até agora.
Ou não?


----------



## Gerofil (17 Ago 2010 às 14:12)

*España: Tres personas mueren en Córdoba por las fuertes lluvias*

Tres personas han muerto en la provincia de Córdoba como consecuencia de las fuertes lluvias que comenzaron a caer en la noche del lunes, según han informado fuentes de la Guardia Civil y de la Junta de Andalucía. Los servicios de emergencia han registrado más de 200 incidencias la pasada noche. Para hoy ha activado la alerta en Córdoba donde se esperan hasta 15 litros de agua por metro cuadrado en una hora. Otras cinco provincias andaluzas están en alerta, además de Badajoz, Ceuta y Melilla.
La Guardia Civil ha encontrado en las inmediaciones de la laguna de Zóñar, en el término municipal de Aguilar de la Frontera, los cadáveres de una mujer y de un hombre que viajaba en un coche todoterreno y que había sido arrastrado por una riada. Además, un hombre, de 36 años, ha muerto al desplomarse un muro de su casa en la calle Morente en la localidad de Bujalance, han informado fuentes de la Junta de Andalucía. La víctima había salido al patio a coger una jaula con pájaros. Al retirarla, la pared se le ha venido encima. En este pueblo se ha derrumbado de manera parcial el puente de la carretera CO-4102, que une esta localidad con Pedro Abad. *Han caído hasta 120 metros por metro cuadrado.*
Las lluvias han causado graves daños en el polígono industrial, mientras que en el interior del municipio han caído árboles y numerosas viviendas han quedado inundadas. Los servicios de emergencia de Córdoba han registrado más de 200 incidencias entre las diez de la noche del lunes y las siete de la mañana de este martes a consecuencia de las fuertes lluvias. Los municipios cordobeses más afectados son Aguilar de la Frontera, Bujalance y Puente Genil. En Aguilar hay una pareja que ha resultado herida cuando se les ha venido encima parte de un muro de su casa. Además, el tráfico ferroviario ha tenido que ser restringido y se han visto afectados los pasajeros de un tren, que ha quedado detenido en la vía.

que.es


----------



## Gerofil (18 Ago 2010 às 00:29)

*Meteorología habla de lluvias «extraordinarias»*

Las lluvias registradas en la provincia de Córdoba, donde se han acumulado más de 200 litros por metro cuadrado, son «verdaderamente extraordinarias», por lo que los expertos habrán de estudiar la situación «con mayor profundidad», según explicó el portavoz de la Agencia Estatal de Meteorología (Aemet), Ángel Rivera.
El lunes se recogieron *226* litros por metro cuadrado en Águilas de la Frontera (Córdoba). En algunos puntos de la localidad se llegó a los* 286 *litros por metro cuadrado. «Es un dato verdaderamente extraordinario para el interior de Andalucía. En zonas concretas de la costa Mediterráneo estamos acostumbrados, pero no en el interior de Andalucía. Es algo verdaderamente importante y significativo», destacó.
En todo caso, Rivera desligó esta situación con el cambio climático. Además, recordó que la situación de tormentas estaba prevista, con lo que, defendió, «se han cumplido las previsiones». Eso sí, nadie esperaba que la lluvia cayera con tal virulencia.

laverdad.es


----------



## Marzena R (18 Ago 2010 às 13:56)

Tempestad, Polonia - 16.08.2010

Włocławek, downburst

www.krolowa-superstar.blog.onet.pl (photography)


----------



## Gerofil (18 Ago 2010 às 14:15)

Marzena R disse:


> Tempestad, Polonia - 16.08.2010
> 
> Włocławek, downburst
> 
> www.krolowa-superstar.blog.onet.pl (photography)



Hola Marzena R
Pasé por tu blog traductor de Google y crea un enlace en portugués.
Ahora que ya hacemos una mejor lectura de tu blog:
http://translate.google.pt/translate?js=y&prev=_t&hl=pt-PT&ie=UTF-8&layout=1&eotf=1&u=http%3A%2F%2Fkrolowa-superstar.blog.onet.pl%2F&sl=pl&tl=pt

Witam Marzena R
Zdałem swoim blogu przez Google tłumacz i stworzył link w języku portugalskim.
Teraz już lepiej sobie czytania bloga:
http://translate.google.pt/translate?js=y&prev=_t&hl=pt-PT&ie=UTF-8&layout=1&eotf=1&u=http%3A%2F%2Fkrolowa-superstar.blog.onet.pl%2F&sl=pl&tl=pt


----------



## Marzena R (18 Ago 2010 às 14:18)

Gerofil, ok.


----------



## duero (18 Ago 2010 às 14:38)

Siempre me sorpenden los polacos, y su facilidad para aprender nuestro idioma, conocí una vez una chica polaca que hablaba perfectamente y con muy poco acento. Me dijo que había comenzado a estudiar en Febrero. Cuando la conocí era Noviembre, solo llevaba 10 meses de estudio de castellano y ya hablaba perfectamente. También sucede con persona de la antigua Yugoslavia, aprenden muy facil el idoma, sorprendente cuando ellos hablan lenguas eslavas. 

Nosotros con dificultad hablamos inglés después de años de estudio, ni siquiera somos capaces de entender el portugués hablado, sobre todo el de Portugal (el de Brasil lo entendemos mejor).

Lo único que entendemos de manera facil es el italiano.

Por último, yo solo conozco dos palabras en polaco: "dobiseña" (adios), y una palabra española que también tiene el polaco aunque con otro significado: "curva" ( no dire lo que quiere decir).


----------



## Gerofil (18 Ago 2010 às 15:05)

Marzena R disse:


> Tempestad, Polonia - 16.08.2010
> 
> Włocławek, downburst
> 
> www.krolowa-superstar.blog.onet.pl (photography)


----------



## duero (18 Ago 2010 às 15:10)

Son los pinus silvestris que mesmo fican en Peneda Geres.


----------



## Marzena R (18 Ago 2010 às 17:05)

duero disse:


> Siempre me sorpenden los polacos, y su facilidad para aprender nuestro idioma, conocí una vez una chica polaca que hablaba perfectamente y con muy poco acento. Me dijo que había comenzado a estudiar en Febrero. Cuando la conocí era Noviembre, solo llevaba 10 meses de estudio de castellano y ya hablaba perfectamente. También sucede con persona de la antigua Yugoslavia, aprenden muy facil el idoma, sorprendente cuando ellos hablan lenguas eslavas.
> 
> Nosotros con dificultad hablamos inglés después de años de estudio, ni siquiera somos capaces de entender el portugués hablado, sobre todo el de Portugal (el de Brasil lo entendemos mejor).
> 
> ...




Better so that you don't know: D


----------



## mesogeiakos (18 Ago 2010 às 20:36)

belem disse:


> Deve ser um Agosto dos mais quentes que há registo em Atenas e em Attica, senão mesmo o mais quente até agora.
> Ou não?




In *mean temperatures *so far yes..I never recall so high minimums and so constsntly.In max temps no.We have had temps over 43.0C in August many times in the past in Attica.40 is nothing for Athens.

Here is the current standing so far 17 days in August.Note that Andujar station was replaced with Moron de la frontera due to technical problems







Also let me note that HNMS has released the official stats for June and Elefsina airport has recorded a mean temp of 25.45C according to the simple mean method and as expected *was Europe's warmest area in mean June temps after the 26.2 of the Athens Observatory.Seville was 24.8 for June 2010*

While it seems Seville was warmer(slightly) than Athens last July after it's record of 30.3C mean July temp it appears that with the addition of the August stats Athens will be again this summer Europe's warmest area on average


----------



## J.S. (18 Ago 2010 às 23:01)

After 17 days, the average maxima and minima in the warmest Iberian places.

Ecija (ES/Sevilla): Max 38,2 Min 21,5 
Herdade dos Lameirões (PT/Baixo Alentejo): Max 37,8   Min 17,7 
Alte (PT/Algarve): Max 37,5  Min 18,5
Cordoba aeropuerto (ES/Cordoba): Max 37,5, Min 21,6
Sevilla (ES/Sevilla): Max 37,2 min 24,0
Elvas (PT/Alto Alentejo): Max 37,0  Min 18,6
Badajoz Talavera (ES/Badajoz): Max 36,6 Min 19,8 


Algarve seems very warm btw if we look at the agrometeostations.

Alte (Algarve, agro meteostation) on 10 august 43,2 and on the 11th of august 43,3 C.  On that day Tmedia 34,2 C. A bit warmish. And Tmin 24,5 C.
For those who are interested in that value...;-)

Cacela, which had a tmin on 11 august of  went up from 28,9 C as a minimum to 43,2 C as max (average 34,6 C). It is just 2 km from the sea.


----------



## belem (19 Ago 2010 às 13:54)

J.S. disse:


> After 17 days, the average maxima and minima in the warmest Iberian places.
> 
> Ecija (ES/Sevilla): Max 38,2 Min 21,5
> Herdade dos Lameirões (PT/Baixo Alentejo): Max 37,8   Min 17,7
> ...




Muito interessantes esses dados.
Surpreendente a Herdade dos Lameirões, tendo em conta a sua posição geográfica. Assim como Elvas e Alte. Em Alte já apanhei noites bem quentes.
Ecija é muito quente, disso já tinha conhecimento.
Pena é que não há estações junto ao Vale do Guadiana, Tejo interior e Alto Douro ( zonas baixas e quentes do Côa, Cerejais,etc...) e assim tinhamos dados bastante interessantes para observar.
Certamente com mínimas mais altas e máximas muito boas.


----------



## mesogeiakos (19 Ago 2010 às 18:00)

J.S. disse:


> This "myth" has been around a long time and it is based on the maximumtemperatures, because these are the highest values daily reported.
> 
> I think you will fail in deconstructing it and for another two reasons:
> - Among layman, they don't write on cards "it is so warm here. The average is 30 C, the max 34 and the min 26 C". No, people write the maximum temp on the back of the card. Which shows yu what they are interested in in general
> ...



Well the accurate definition of an area being warm means ''on average'' at least this is what laymen meteorologists define it as.So in this sense the myth is totally disconstructed since we know that Athens has consistently the highest mean and which you fail to proove to us accademically how the mean in this station in Athens is influenced.

However even if I make you the favour and willingly disqualify the Observatory,then suburban Seville does not stand a chance against ''suburban'' Athens with the Elefsina station which is off course the official european temperature holder.

But it seems you have not been checking the comparisons very well.Megara station 45km to the west beats the Observatory minimums.Give us your theory around Megara in Attica as well?Is it influenced by Athens as well or is that Athens has been consistantly the warmest area of Europe in the summer due to Attica's unique geomorphology and geospatial position?

Also how does my participition in other forums even if I post 3million posts discredits what I say?

Btw as of today the Observatory beats the mean max of San Pablo so far for August...

Here is the standing so far untill yesterday


----------



## mesogeiakos (19 Ago 2010 às 19:01)

Belem,

Actually Ierapetra has an average of 20.1C along with Karpathos Island in the Dodecanese according to the method HNMS uses for means calculation.

However I was referring to the geographical borders of Europe in it's totally as a continent inclusive of isles.On top of that I was also referring to what is widely accepted today as the borders of Europe.Both the Azores and the Canaries seem not to fall to the most widely accepted category of European borders.For that matter neither Pantellaria and Lampedusa in Italy.

As for places in Iberia having the potential to beat Ierapetra mean annual temp this has already been discredited by AEMET's publication of Spain's extreme resume.The highest annual that AEMET accepts is 18.7(or 18.8 dont remember exactly) for Almeria and Seville and in absence of the data of Ierapetra for the corresponding period of the last 15 years.

However I am not sure about Portugal's official standing excluding off course Azore,Flores etc


----------



## MSantos (19 Ago 2010 às 19:04)

É bonito ver o nosso fórum cada vez mais internacional


----------



## algarvio1980 (19 Ago 2010 às 20:50)

A AEMET publicou um relatório sobre a situação extrema nos arredores de Córdoba (Espanha).
http://www.aemet.es/documentos/es/noticias/2010/08/Tormentas_Cordoba_16082010.pdf 

Excelente relatório vale a pena ler.


----------



## mesogeiakos (20 Ago 2010 às 10:23)

And here is the current standing between Andalusia and Attica stations 19 days in August so far

http://www.ukweatherworld.co.uk/forum/forums/thread-view.asp?tid=38292&start=181&posts=189


----------



## J.S. (20 Ago 2010 às 21:33)

I wnet to my weatherstation in the country. Decided to leave my cam (with my new graduate Cokin ND filter at home....) I was so remorsefull leaving it. The best sunset ever: pink cirrus above me with clear blue sky in between. castellanus at 30 degress height sunlit from benaeath, very bright yellow cirrus aboveit and some optics underneath it and Kelvin Helmholtz in the castelanus....WAUWWWW. It was stunning sight.

Tmax was 27,8 C and Tmin was 15,6 C. So far augustus is at 17,2 Tmedium. Highest temp today and lowest on the 14th with 8,8 C. Quite a normal month. It is lacking days above 25,0 C clearly though (And the occasional 30+).
BTw: the station is in the countyr, above grass and measuring with calibrated equipment in a radiation screen (KNMI model, which in itself is based on the Canadian metoffice models and their research).


----------



## belem (20 Ago 2010 às 23:28)

mesogeiakos disse:


> Belem,
> 
> Actually Ierapetra has an average of 20.1C along with Karpathos Island in the Dodecanese according to the method HNMS uses for means calculation.
> 
> ...



Então a média anual de Ierapetra é de 19,2ºc ou de 20,1ºc ?
Essa média de acordo com o método HNMS é mais alta porquê? Qual a diferença de um método para o outro?
Podes facultar um gráfico das temperaturas médias mensais de todo o ano ( média climatológica se possível)?
Obrigado.


----------



## duero (21 Ago 2010 às 00:07)

I have found a surprising information.

*70ºC IN PORTUGAL DURING 2 MINUTES, 6 JULY 1949.*

*"The Best,Worst, and Unusual", by Bruce Felton, and Mark Fowler*, (galahad books, N.Y), the temperature in F.degrees, happened on July 6, 1949, on the central coast of Portugal. The temp reached 158F for a period of 2 minutes. 


* Apparently, “a freak heat wave hit the central coast of Portugal on July 6, 1949, sending the temperature up to 158°F for a period of about two minutes. Moments later the mercury slid back down to the mid-120s. No explanation for this bizarre heat wave has ever been offered

http://answers.yahoo.com/question/index?qid=20060709174707AAbF5fu

http://www.brainyhistory.com/events/1949/july_6_1949_110481.html

http://www.historyorb.com/events/date/1949/july

http://www.mentalfloss.com/blogs/archives/839


----------



## mesogeiakos (21 Ago 2010 às 00:19)

belem disse:


> Então a média anual de Ierapetra é de 19,2ºc ou de 20,1ºc ?
> Essa média de acordo com o método HNMS é mais alta porquê? Qual a diferença de um método para o outro?
> Podes facultar um gráfico das temperaturas médias mensais de todo o ano ( média climatológica se possível)?
> Obrigado.



19.2C is with the simple mean you also use I think in Portugal (max+min/2).However Greece calculates the average by the temps registered every 3hours.There is much speculation on which method is the best or most representative however imo the multiple calculation method seems more accurate.

On a more interesting note according to HNMS and it's method the mean July temp of Elefsina airport for the period 1958-2001 is a sweltering *28.7C* and the highest in the country yet again

Here are the data for Elefsina AP according to HNMS for the period 1958-2001

It's in Greek,so the columns in order stand for:mean,mean max,mean  min,absolute max and absolute min






For Ierapetra see here post #25

http://forum.meteonetwork.it/meteorologia/121712-clima-unico-ierapetra-caldo-in-europa-3.html


----------



## Daniel Vilão (21 Ago 2010 às 01:09)

mesogeiakos disse:


> 19.2C is with the simple mean you also use I think in Portugal (max+min/2).However Greece calculates the average by the temps registered every 3hours.There is much speculation on which method is the best or most representative however imo the multiple calculation method seems more accurate.



I agree with that point, as well as Davis itself calculates mean temperature using all data of each day to determinate that values, so it is more accurate, in my opinion, than simply calculating (min + max)/2.


----------



## Vince (21 Ago 2010 às 01:34)

É obviamente muito mais correcto fazer médias com múltiplas observações, penso que a OMM recomenda pelo menos uma média de 24 observações diárias (uma por hora). Uma estação automática que faça a média de todas as observações, ainda mais correcto é.

Só que há um problema com isto. Esta realidade das estações automáticas é uma coisa relativamente recente, e nós não podemos comparar médias feitas de uma forma com outras médias feitas de forma diferente. Como antigamente usavam muito a média simples ((min+max)/2), se queremos comparar dados actuais com os do passado, também teremos que calcular as médias como faziam antes, nem que seja ao lado, só para esse efeito.

E quem diz o passado, diz também o presente, por exemplo, eu não devo comparar as médias de uma estação em Lisboa, imaginemos, Moscavide, com outra estação da cidade, que faça as médias de forma diferente. Acabamos por comparar coisas calculadas de forma diferente, o que pode gerar grandes erros.


----------



## mesogeiakos (21 Ago 2010 às 04:08)

It's warming up again in Iberia with Spain and Portugal having top spots probably today while it's cooling down over in the South East of Europe.If you notice that is the trend generally... it's like the weather is vice versa between Iberia and the Balkans...


*Here is the standing 20 days so far in August.Attica is really flerting with it's all time mean monthly record even though a cooling is predicted for the next 4-5 days while the warming up of Andalusia could cause a new all time mean record for Seville two months on the row!!!*

Megara regains it's top spot yet again.Isnt it just amazing how this can happen in Attica in a city by the sea?!! And look at it's minimum...Skiathos in the northern Sporades and Megara in Attica are battling for the highest mean min of the summer in the country and probably Europe according to HNMS.In fact Skiathos Island has a slightly higher mean min compared to Megara!We are talking values on par with the Red Sea...


----------



## mesogeiakos (21 Ago 2010 às 06:00)

Btw I think the thread of Ian Williams in the UK forum is turning into a pretty much  historic one...thousand of views from all over Europe... since with the latest forecasts* both Seville and Athens are close to achieving their warmest months ever and on top of that Athens is really close on achieving yet again the European record of the warmest month EVER IN MODERN EUROPEAN HISTORY*

Follow the thread here...

http://www.ukweatherworld.co.uk/forum/forums/thread-view.asp?tid=38292&start=201&posts=205


As long as Athens does not drop each day below 34 max and 25 min and Seville below 37max and 23.5 min from today till the 31st I think the records will come for both cities we need a higher than 30.25 mean for Seville and a higher than 31.20 for Athens..the forecasts are on both cities sides...let's see....


----------



## J.S. (21 Ago 2010 às 08:40)

And we can thank the heatisle for that one. In both places btw. But in weatheramateurland records are the summum of the hobby, so records will be defended and doubts about them are fiercly put aside...Most of all if people consider it "our" record.

Funny is that one of the most sensible places to measure the temperature is called "moron"..:-)


----------



## mesogeiakos (21 Ago 2010 às 09:16)

J.S. disse:


> And we can thank the heatisle for that one. In both places btw. But in weatheramateurland records are the summun of the hobby, so records will be defended and doubts about them are fiercly put aside...Most of all if people consider it "our" record.
> 
> Funny is that one of the most sensible places to measure the temperature is called "moron"..:-)




And that comes from someone who has failed systematically to proove academically how the alleged UHI of the stations in question is apparent.The best J.S has done was a collection of generic studies all over Athens while on the other hand two studies of 1985 and 2007 coming from NOA regarding the Observatory station itself discredit the notion of any UHI affecting the mean in Athens.

The main challenge J.S had to face was to proove to us how Megara is also affected by the alleged UHI of Athens stations 45km to the west seperated by sea and two mountain ranges.Instead we saw him using all kinds of excuses to try and grab onto something,anything that will help him surpass his shock of Attica's extreme summer dynamic

Funny how much awe and fear a peninsula by the sea has cause to heatlovers with its unique dynamic of systematically outperforming even areas in the Red Sea ,let alone any area in Europe....but that is the fun part of it:the extreme effort of heatlovers to discredit Athens,which goes to show how trullly remarkable Attica is!Let's see the levels Attica can reach the next few days?Shall we?We are writing history day by day in Attica and the above UK thread might as well remain a  point of reference for years to come!


----------



## J.S. (21 Ago 2010 às 09:36)

mesogeiakos disse:


> And that comes from someone who has failed systematically to proove academically how the alleged UHI of the stations in question is apparent.The best J.S has done was a collection of generic studies all over Athens while on the other hand two studies of 1985 and 2007 coming from NOA regarding the Observatory station itself discredit the notion of any UHI affecting the mean in Athens.
> 
> The main challenge J.S had to face was to proove to us how Megara is also affected by the alleged UHI of Athens stations 45km to the west seperated by sea and two mountain ranges.Instead we saw him using all kinds of excuses to try and grab onto something,anything that will help him surpass his shock of Attica's extreme summer dynamic
> 
> Funny how much awe and fear a peninsula by the sea has cause to heatlovers with its unique dynamic of systematically outperforming even areas in the Red Sea ,let alone any area in Europe....but that is the fun part of it:the extreme effort of heatlovers to discredit Athens,which goes to show how trullly remarkable Attica is!Let's see the levels Attica can reach the next few days?Shall we?



*Lets discuss this further on the* "ilha do calor urbano" *thread.*


----------



## mesogeiakos (22 Ago 2010 às 19:31)

Ok here is how it stands 21 days in August so far...

Note that the past two days the Meltemi winds have caused 6-8C temperature drop in the whole of Greece!Forecasts says for two more days the winds across the Aegean will remain strong

However both Seville and Athens are still above their ALL TIME mean temp record


----------



## mesogeiakos (23 Ago 2010 às 06:37)

Days 22 in August so far....we need Athens to manage and stay above 31.2C for a little longer....just 8-9 days and Athens will have one more official warm WMO record in it's long collection of warm records


----------



## mesogeiakos (24 Ago 2010 às 05:02)

So it seems we have a little thriller going on here!

Basically it's all about Elefsina AP managing to beat the Thiseio all time record of 31.2C and thus being the third station in Attica to have broken the 2007 record.While Elefsina AP currently stands higher than it's own 2007 record of 30.8C it would be nice to see this station as well breaking the 2007 record (it seems that both Megara and Thiseio will do it despite the recent cooling in Greece)

However San Pablo AP is fighting a good fight here!Currently standing 0.1C higher of it's all time mean record that was registered last month and if the forecasts are correct it will do it second time on the row!This contest must be one of the most* HISTORIC *in terms of warm European climatology since we are watching the warmest month on average in European soil by the big players in Andalusia and Attica!!

Apart from the reproductions I do I am informed that currently the UK thread is being reproduced in Spain,Greece,Italy,France,Bulgaria,Sweden,Finland and even South Africa!Currently standing at 14k views from all over Europe and the world indeed...

Here is the current standing 23 days so far...


----------



## J.S. (24 Ago 2010 às 14:13)

What one should also consider is:

which shield are used by the various weatherservices. Currently I am construction some new radiationshield and I tend to experiment on my site with a heaviky ventilated pipe (campebll like one), a passiveone I already have and an inbetween version (gillplate with a part of a pipe in it and ventilated). This because there are differences between these shield, not to speak of stevensonscreens. The differences are that Stevensonscreen overheat in strong sunshine.

I noteded this while I was researching to pro's and cons of sensorscreens and aspirated screensin particular (one drawback I know of with a strong aspirated shield is that they also draw mist over the sensor which leads to cooling etcetc).

In England, the Stevenson is still the way they measure airtemperatures. In The Netherlands, we use KNMI models of the Vaisala screens (the ones I build personally aswell). Strange thing is that there is in fact no standard radiation screen, even though on days with high irradiation and low winds, stevensonscreen>> gillplated screens > aspirated pipes tend to overheat. Up to well over 2 or 3 C compared to the Gillplated screens.

So how do they measure temperatures in the various countries. In Portugal we see both screentypes on the same field, but the stevensontypes do not seem to be well maintained always. In The Netherlands it is KNMI Gillplate. How about Spain and Greece? 

Despite my comments and critique it does not denythe fact that the heat in Greece, Spain and very likely Portugal is something special. Herdade dos Lameirões (Gill plate screen) was up to 37,5 C untill the 22nd and that is warmer than any station I came across until that day. Amareleja has been a bit warmer the last weeks, but the data (to me) seem not so reliable.




mesogeiakos disse:


> So it seems we have a little thriller going on here!
> 
> Basically it's all about Elefsina AP managing to beat the Thiseio all time record of 31.2C and thus being the third station in Attica to have broken the 2007 record.While Elefsina AP currently stands higher than it's own 2007 record of 30.8C it would be nice to see this station as well breaking the 2007 record (it seems that both Megara and Thiseio will do it despite the recent cooling in Greece)
> 
> ...


----------



## mesogeiakos (24 Ago 2010 às 20:23)

JS, HNMS which is a branch of the Hellenic army (Hellenic airforce) is notorious for not discussing tehncical aspects of their measurements procedures.Good thing is that I was one of the ''elite'' few Greek nationals who did their military service (yes, it's still obligatory in Greece thanks to Greco-Turkish relations) in the Hellenic airforce and I can only comment on the station of Parnitha mountain in Athens which is indeed stevensonscreen type however there is special alocated staff responsible for their daily maintanance which in all fairness seemed quite reasonable to me.However dont forget that we are talking about the army after all so in order to get your hands on those info apart from the fact it is illegal (ie publishing fotos of the stations etc) it can be some task!!

However given that by nature I do not like to leave things at chance I can only say that I am well aware that Elefsina station has a very well maintained net of stations(actually there are 4 class A meteorological stations all over the airport and the reason of this rich network is that some interesting research is taking place in Elefsina due to the extremes it often displays being just by the sea).

Mind you that Elefsina displays the same intensity of extremes in the winter as well currently standing *1.5C lower average *than nearby coastal Hellenikon airport during the winter and having registered the *absolute minimums *in Attica's coasts during the winter!

Just to note that from reports we have is that the Hellenic Airforce started noticing Elefsina's extreme temperature dynamic closely from the mid 60's.Today the Elefsina airport has become a topic of heated political rivalry between Greece's main political parties on whether the airport should become a civil airport thus giving Athens it's second airport that will significantly help west Athens inhabitants...Mind you that the Airforce is doing anything on it's power not to ceede the stations and the Elefsina airport to civil administration quoting reasons of important meteorological research!!!


----------



## duero (24 Ago 2010 às 23:09)

mesogeiakos disse:


> So it seems we have a little thriller going on here!
> 
> Basically it's all about Elefsina AP managing to beat the Thiseio all time record of 31.2C and thus being the third station in Attica to have broken the 2007 record.While Elefsina AP currently stands higher than it's own 2007 record of 30.8C it would be nice to see this station as well breaking the 2007 record (it seems that both Megara and Thiseio will do it despite the recent cooling in Greece)
> 
> ...



WAIT 3 DAYS, NEW HOT WAVE IN SPAIN.

1.- Fenómeno meteorológico: Ola de calor 

(HOT WAVE)

2.- Ámbito geográfico: Mitad sur peninsular, zona centro  y valle medio del Ebro

3.- Comienzo de la situación: Desde el miércoles día 25, comenzando por el suroeste peninsular.

(WEDNESDAY 25)

4.- Duración: Al menos hasta el próximo lunes, día 30.

(MONDAY 30)

5.- Grado de probabilidad: Muy probable (70-90%).

6.- Descripción de la situación meteorológica: Una masa de aire muy cálido procedente del norte de África afectará a gran parte de la Península y dará lugar a un ascenso paulatino y generalizado de las temperaturas en el sur, interior y nordeste peninsular, comenzando mañana miércoles, día 25, y alcanzando sus máximos valores durante el fin de semana, especialmente en el cuadrante suroccidental.

Se prevé que se alcancen temperaturas máximas en torno *a 40/42 ºC en áreas de Andalucía, Extremadura, Murcia y sur de Castilla-La Mancha, en torno a 36/38 ºC en la zona centro, valle medio del Ebro e interior del este peninsular, y en torno a 34/36 ºC en áreas de la meseta norte.* Es probable que estos valores persistan durante varios días y que incluso se superen de forma puntual, aunque en el noreste peninsular tenderán a suavizarse a partir del lunes 30.   *Las temperaturas mínimas también alcanzarán valores significativamente altos por lo que la sensación de calor se mantendrá a lo largo del todo el día en muchas áreas del interior sur peninsular. Es probable que las mínimas no bajen de los 24 ºC en áreas de Andalucía pudiendo ser incluso puntualmente  más altas.*

MAXIMUN 40/42ºC

MINIMUN: MORE THAN 24ºC

http://www.aemet.es/es/info_destacada/cnp/avisos/AEspecial5

NEXT DAYS

SEVILLE

http://www.aemet.es/es/eltiempo/prediccion/localidades/sevilla-41001


----------



## J.S. (24 Ago 2010 às 23:56)

mesogeiakos disse:


> JS, HNMS which is a branch of the Hellenic army (Hellenic airforce) is notorious for not discussing tehncical aspects of their measurements procedures.Good thing is that I was one of the ''elite'' few Greek nationals who did their military service (yes, it's still obligatory in Greece thanks to Greco-Turkish relations) in the Hellenic airforce and I can only comment on the station of Parnitha mountain in Athens which is indeed stevensonscreen type however there is special alocated staff responsible for their daily maintanance which in all fairness seemed quite reasonable to me.However dont forget that we are talking about the army after all so in order to get your hands on those info apart from the fact it is illegal (ie publishing fotos of the stations etc) it can be some task!!
> 
> However given that by nature I do not like to leave things at chance I can only say that I am well aware that Elefsina station has a very well maintained net of stations(actually there are 4 class A meteorological stations all over the airport and the reason of this rich network is that some interesting research is taking place in Elefsina due to the extremes it often displays being just by the sea).
> 
> ...



Well, it reamins strange that an area that is cooler in summer because of coastal influences allover (Athinai Airport) is cooler in summer but also cooler than Elesina in winter at night (2002-2010 data it is 0,4 to 0,7 C cooler). How can that be? The more isolated sea near Elefsina cannot AND explain the wamr night but also warmer winternights, as the same small water should cool down faster also...
The difference with Athens in winter could, sorry to bring it up again, be explained well because heatisle effects at night are very noticable in winter.
A more suburban type of station looks more continental. Because windbreaks cause faster warming and cooling. Reason why Elefsina is also cooler at night??

Who knows. But using an Stevenson screen could explain a good deal of the heath in Elefsina also. And other Greek stations. These things tend to selfheat and selfheating is most easy on days with high irradiation and low winds.....

It is the reason why I am going to test this first on my site and after seeing the results, I will test some know warm KNMI stations (gillplates, but unventilated still overheat) next year. I already have some land near one station (a collegue of mine) where I can test...fun thing to do! 


BTW: I have  been looking at the uniqueness of Athinai. In what way is it more unique than Kalamata? That place sits in at least a similar position. The mountains are surrounding it and they are of comparable or somewhat lower and higher altitude, yet this station notes virtually identical temperatures to Athinai Airport...2002-2010 average 31.8 and 31.7 C in july and august. Minimumtemperatures are comparable to Athens airport in winter and lower in summer (20.0 C instead of 22).


----------



## mesogeiakos (25 Ago 2010 às 00:34)

J.S. disse:


> Well, it reamins strange that an area that is cooler in summer because of coastal influences allover (Athinai Airport) is cooler in summer but also cooler than Elesina in winter at night (2002-2010 data it is 0,4 to 0,7 C cooler). How can that be? The more isolated sea near Elefsina cannot AND explain the wamr night but also warmer winternights, as the same small water should cool down faster also...
> The difference with Athens in winter could, sorry to bring it up again, be explained well because heatisle effects at night are very noticable in winter.
> A more suburban type of station looks more continental. Because windbreaks cause faster warming and cooling. Reason why Elefsina is also cooler at night??
> 
> ...



Well you can look Spata airport all you want.As I said the Mesogheia plain has nothing to do with Athens basin and the Megaris plain climate .Can you explain to me why Megara exactly at the same distance from Athens is so much warmer to Spata airport?

You can bring up the UHI the Spata airport or whatever the truth be said is that Athens basin has one of the most extreme summer climates.Come on we managed 48.0C by the sea and at the rural station of Tatoi at an altitude double of the Observatory.In order to have a basic grasp of the Athens climate you will need a proper thesis and not tutiempo sites!


----------



## mesogeiakos (25 Ago 2010 às 00:53)

duero disse:


> WAIT 3 DAYS, NEW HOT WAVE IN SPAIN.
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.aemet.es/es/eltiempo/prediccion/localidades/sevilla-41001



Do you want to bet that even if Seville does 42C everyday until the 31st of August then Athens will still beat you?


----------



## J.S. (25 Ago 2010 às 01:17)

mesogeiakos disse:


> Do you want to bet that even if Seville does 42C everyday until the 31st of August then Athens will still beat you?



? May be it is perfectly normal for you speak in terms of winning and losing but what are you exactly doing to win. What is your effort? I still don't understand the competition.

I guess Spain-Portugal in the warmest places will be warmer at day than the Greek stations. The averages will be warmer in the places you cite in Greece and so do the minima.

Sparta: I have no values. The values I use are from wetteronline. And it is difficult to explain why Elefsina is warmer in summer AND winter than a more exposed (to the sea) side like Athens AP. BTW: Athens airport seems to be blocked for northern-westernwinds also..So it is not THAT different.

I am talking about Kalamata. So how is it so different? It is low lying, and the wind seems to be dominantly north. Looks like surrounded by mountains also etc. Megara is open to the NW by the way: just flat.

What I wanted to propose is you taking pictures of the screens used and to picture the screen from N-E-S-W to see if buildings are present or not. I suspect it to be pretty close to the runway.
How do you explain Elefsina to be much cooler at night than Megara? The sea near Elefsina is almost enclosed, not so at Megara. So my expectation is some local siting problems. Not uncommon, as you have seen how well Amareleja is measuring its temperatures. Just idiotic. This seems to be a worldwide thing: everywhere you find some/a lot stations that look awfull.

Given the fact that Stevenseonscreens, certainly unventilated ones are prone to warm up significantly (2-3 C) in just these summertime situations in the mediterranean, it is essential to know how each institute is measuring. Stationssiting is as equally important.


----------



## mesogeiakos (25 Ago 2010 às 01:47)

J.S. disse:


> ? May be it is perfectly normal for you speak in terms of winning and losing but what are you exactly doing to win. What is your effort? I still don't understand the competition.
> 
> I guess Spain-Portugal in the warmest places will be warmer at day than the Greek stations. The averages will be warmer in the places you cite in Greece and so do the minima.
> 
> ...



Come on Spata is totally left unprotected to the meltemi winds and the Aegean sea. Whereas the Athens basin TOTALLY different in that it is surrounded by unique geomorphologic features and mountains towards all directions,closed valleys and plains from all areas,phoen effect prone areas and off course towards the Argosaronic gulf and not the colder waters of the Aegean.

Again we do not really care what you think of the stations in Greece if you can not substansiate that the HNMS stations are faulty or stevensonscreen is used in all stations.I dont even know!I only know Parnitha Mn for sure.

It's like I am giving private tuition.Just read on Athens or come and visit and save us every theory and personal opinion that you have in your mind.

As I said I am simply deconstructing the misconception that Andalusia is the warmest area in Europe by showing how a peninsula by the sea can be the warmest on average in Europe consistently in the summer! If we can find a strong opposing force in Europe for the Athens basin then I would be suprised, I doubt it would be Europe anyway...maybe the likes of Africa or Red Sea can really give trouble to Athens in my opinion

And here is how it stands 24 days in August and after the recent cooling of Greece

Btw the credit for the fancy charts goes to Ian Williams from the UK forum


----------



## Marzena R (25 Ago 2010 às 10:22)

Sucesivo tormenta en Polonia - 23/08/2010 (Lodz):

http://www.tvn24.pl/28115,1670475,0,1,zerwane-dachy-w-lodzkiem,wiadomosc.html


----------



## J.S. (25 Ago 2010 às 11:49)

mesogeiakos disse:


> Come on Spata is totally left unprotected to the meltemi winds and the Aegean sea. Whereas the Athens basin TOTALLY different in that it is surrounded by unique geomorphologic features and mountains towards all directions,closed valleys and plains from all areas,phoen effect prone areas and off course towards the Argosaronic gulf and not the colder waters of the Aegean.
> 
> Again we do not really care what you think of the stations in Greece if you can not substansiate that the HNMS stations are faulty or stevensonscreen is used in all stations.I dont even know!I only know Parnitha Mn for sure.
> 
> ...



Yes, I noticed the discussion over there I know he makes the charts.

I am not surprised by the Greek values being the highest btw. To me it makes totally sense. It is much more to the east, the seas are warmer than the western mediterranean and so minima and probably average will be higher. Over here, in my cool country I have witnessed the exact same. Vlissingen KNMI being warmer at night and particularly this is caused by the high minima over there.

If I am correct the Etesian/Meltemi is comparable to the low pressure area building up over Iberia. It kees the wind constently north in direction. More NE near Kalamata and I'd say especially at summertime because they seem to be induced by warming of the sun, giving way to build up of pressure differences. They will probably be somewhat reduced at night, which is normal. I don't think they will blow all the time of course.
I don't see any reason why this area would be affected more by the sea than Athens area. In fact, it would be similar at least and at day, with a stronger wind it would be less affected. The sea is nowhere to be found in the NE, less than the Athens area and in Athens a SW to Se wind comes from the sea. In Kalamata less so.

I have been looking at Antalya airport and you need not go to Africa or the Red sea. Over the period 2002-2010 the average daytime temperature over there are 29,5 C in both july and august, based on 98% of the all measurements. That is reached particularly due to higher daytime maxima. But also Antalya airport, yet again, is surround by buildings and a city....Still: it is warmer.

The Greek climate is very interesting though: it has avery nice mix of valleys, sea all over and high mountains. Makes for a very diverse setting to influence the climate. 

The myth you are decontructing is a problem, because people simly look at the daytime maxima and than Guadiana and Guadalquivir region are warmer. They are mor econtinental also, so the minima are lower and even much lower on the Portuguese side. You need to change peoples attitudes to what is warm and what is cold. Pretty tough task. Even the many many forecasters over here express their excitement over the 40+ temperatures in Southern Spain/Portugal, like yesterday "And look over here, in SW Europe near Seville they even go up to more than 40C!!!" And they do so on a regular basis, mentioning Andalucia, inland Portugal many times. That is how it has been as long as I can remember and I think you will not change it.


----------



## mesogeiakos (26 Ago 2010 às 20:28)

Well at 25 days here is the standing!The current heatwave in Andalusia will make it a thriller,however Athens will most centrainly rule over the most contintalized regions of Europe and by far!

Soon we will have the new WMO record in the Athens basin and Athens will collect one more of it's longstanding records beating fair and square again everyone in the continent!

Btw Antalya is left second again with Athens for the period 2001-2009 standing *at exactly 30.0C* July average!But who cares for Asia?In Europe Athens rules


----------



## J.S. (26 Ago 2010 às 20:53)

Crossing the 200mm rain line for august now and it keeps on pooring down. 
Situation in The Netherlands is looking very wintry btw, very weird. The north has eastern winds and temperatures reached 15 C only, we in the south had SW winds and despite the rain we went up to 22 C. Normally this time of year an east wind is a warm one and the west to SW wind the cooler one. Not just, but it is by far warmer with eastern winds and cooler with westernwinds. But now it is not. Look at Finland and Lapland, they are down to 7 - 13 C at day. Looks like the end of september rather than august.

In winter we would be eager to just look that core of the depression travell over Belgium giving as brisk, cold and snowy wither with -5 at day and -15 at night. Yes! I am waiting for it! I am finished with the summer. Soon the leaves will start to fall here, the first frosty nights will come. The smell of autumn, such a typical smell in my nose. 8 C at day in october and 0 at night heralds the first winter in the air in bright days....Yesyes....goodbye summer, you were nice to us this year and king winter: we'll await you in november. I hope you won't be too late...or be bothered with global warming, like in 2007..and 1990.. and too many years after 1990....


----------



## mesogeiakos (26 Ago 2010 às 22:56)

Btw here are the averages for Athens for the period 2001-2009 for July

Mean Max :35.1C
Mean Min: 24.9C

Mean:*30.0C*

the corresponding mean for San Palbo is *28.7C*

Btw the station of Pireus from HNMS which is the port of Athens will be closing to around *28.5C mean minimum for August 2010*!I think Eilat will have trouble reaching this!


----------



## J.S. (27 Ago 2010 às 00:22)

mesogeiakos disse:


> Btw here are the averages for Athens for the period 2001-2009 for July
> 
> Mean Max :35.1C
> Mean Min: 24.9C
> ...



Well, they could build a 500000 inhabitants big city. Which stores the heat, just like in Athens and re-emits it at night and they'll surpass it. With ease. No European city is a match for Eilat, if you want to see it as a compeition. 

BTW: the average over the last 8 years in Eilat is 27.8. And the average for this august is 30.2 C. Teh average minimum.....So it is quite common over there, nowadays. Without a metropole surrounding it. But what can you expect....

Another example in/just north of my city: august minimum rural 8.8 C (absolute minimum) and in the city, on a high roof (25m high) measured with a davis station Vantage Pro 2 it is 12,7 C....A whopping 4 C difference, my station is calibrated to 0,0 C precision. Davis is about +/- 0,6 C.

Finally, yesterday in Moura (Herdade dos Lameirões) they hit 42,1 C yesterday. Today it was again near 41 (likely). In the Guadiana region south of Elvas 41-42 were measured by agro station generally.


----------



## mesogeiakos (27 Ago 2010 às 02:03)

J.S. disse:


> Well, they could build a 500000 inhabitants big city. Which stores the heat, just like in Athens and re-emits it at night and they'll surpass it. With ease. No European city is a match for Eilat, if you want to see it as a compeition.
> 
> BTW: the average over the last 8 years in Eilat is 27.8. And the average for this august is 30.2 C. Teh average minimum.....So it is quite common over there, nowadays. Without a metropole surrounding it. But what can you expect....
> 
> ...




Athens has once again given the European warmest average in modern history and infact this will take place in the Megaris plain some 45km away from Athens at a city of 30.000 people which goes to show apart from the fact that the big city of Athens has zero connection with Megara's and Elefsina's performance.The point is we will be talking for years to come on this outstanding Attica August 2010 performance.Probalby in your lifetime JS Iberia will never come close to what Attica has done this month!!

The Athens basin and Attica is writing history!guess what is the minimum at 4am local time as we speak in Megara?A sweltering *32.2C....*it seems Athens must have the strongest UHI in the planet so it's heat manages to travel at a 45km  distance through the Argosaronic gulf and up the Aigaleo and Kithairon mountains!Sure..And I can also fly


----------



## Gerofil (27 Ago 2010 às 02:07)

Marzena R disse:


> Sucesivo tormenta en Polonia - 23/08/2010 (Lodz):
> 
> http://www.tvn24.pl/28115,1670475,0,1,zerwane-dachy-w-lodzkiem,wiadomosc.html



Hola, gracias por su información sobre el clima en Polonia. 
Esperamos con interés recibir más actualizaciones. Besos.

Witam, dzięki za informacje o pogodzie w Polska.
Cieszymy się z otrzymywania kolejnych aktualizacji. Pocałunki.

Em baixo segue a tradução automática do Google, para português, do link enviado pela Marzena:

http://translate.googleusercontent.com/translate_c?hl=pt-PT&ie=UTF-8&sl=pl&tl=pt&u=http://www.tvn24.pl/28115,1670475,0,1,zerwane-dachy-w-lodzkiem,wiadomosc.html&rurl=translate.google.pt&usg=ALkJrhi72MK634vqfJBujIs0byMfcQpFgg


----------



## rozzo (27 Ago 2010 às 15:47)




----------



## Gerofil (27 Ago 2010 às 17:03)

*Alerta vermelho em três regiões de Espanha e laranja em sete devido a onda de calor*

As autoridades de Espanha declararam hoje o alerta vermelho (risco extremo) para três regiões espanholas e o alerta laranja para outras sete devido à onda de calor que se mantém no país há três dias.
A meio da manhã de hoje, a Agência Estatal de Meteorologia subiu o nível de alerta de laranja para vermelho nas zonas de Valência, Múrcia e Alicante, onde se esperam temperaturas que podem chegar aos 44 graus. No caso de Valência e Alicante a situação é ainda agravada por uma humidade acima do normal, o que dará uma sensação térmica de ainda mais calor.

EPA


----------



## belem (27 Ago 2010 às 18:01)

Em Múrcia estão 41ºc , 43 % de humidade e sentem-se como se fossem 54ºc!!
Em Valência estão 43ºc , 9 % de humidade e sentem-se como se fossem 39ºc!!


----------



## rozzo (27 Ago 2010 às 20:34)

Aqui ficam as máximas de hoje na Península Ibérica:






Incríveis os 43/44º na região SE de Espanha, penso que em Valência não foi recorde absoluto por apenas algumas décimas.


----------



## Mário Barros (27 Ago 2010 às 20:47)

rozzo disse:


> Incríveis os 43/44º na região SE de Espanha, penso que em Valência não foi recorde absoluto por apenas algumas décimas.



_"El record histórico de Valencia ciudad data del 23-8-1994 con 42.5ºC, aunque hay un dato anterior de 43ºC que data del 26 de Julio de 1881."_

http://foro.meteored.com/foro+gener...t+valenciana+agosto+de+2010-t122354.1488.html


----------



## rozzo (27 Ago 2010 às 21:03)

Mário Barros disse:


> _"El record histórico de Valencia ciudad data del 23-8-1994 con 42.5ºC, aunque hay un dato anterior de 43ºC que data del 26 de Julio de 1881."_
> 
> http://foro.meteored.com/foro+gener...t+valenciana+agosto+de+2010-t122354.1488.html



Pois também estive a dar lá uma olhada, o valor do mapa realmente é maior, mas penso ser de outra estação a do aeroporto, e que não terá sido quebrado. Mas não tenho certeza!


----------



## mesogeiakos (28 Ago 2010 às 00:46)

Forecasts say that Greece will be having a very warm weekend.Btw it is getting unbearable in Athens.For the past 3 months my air condition is on 24/7 with the exception of 7-8 days!

I just hope this ends soon.I have been talking to lot of friends and people here in Athens and it has affected the day to day life of average Athenians as it does each summer.Good thing is that we have the Coast of Sun in west Athens and different Attica beaches and I steal sometime to cool down(btw the water is like boiling in the Argosaronic gulf).Thank God daytime humidity is low because with the constant 36.0C+ it is a nightmare,let alone the night temps that are causing a feeling of suffocation as the humidity rises...I am counting the days to go back to London.

Here is the current standing between Attica and Andalusia 26 days so far in August


----------



## Gerofil (28 Ago 2010 às 01:02)

*Vague de chaleur record sur le S-O de la France*

Une vague de chaleur étouffante a touché sur le sud-ouest du pays avec des températures exceptionnelles pour une fin de mois d’août. De nombreux records du jour ont été battus, la plupart datant de 1991. Dans certaines villes, il s'agit de la plus chaude journée de l'année.

Températures maximales relevées le 26/08/2010 :

Montauban (Tarn et Garonne) : 41,1°C 
Auch (Gers) : 40,8°C 
Lavaur (Tarn) : 40,7°C 
Agen (Lot-et-Garonne) : 40,6°C 
Orthez (Pyrénées Atlantique) : 40,5°C 
Albi (Tarn) : 40,3°C 
Mont-de-Marsan (Landes) : 40,3°C 
Toulouse-Francazal (Haute-Garonne) : 40,1°C 
Villefranche-de-Rouergue (Aveyron) : 39,8°C 
Pau (Pyrénées Atlantique) : 39,7°C 
Bergerac (Dordogne) : 39,6°C 
Gourdon (Lot) : 39,4°C 
Dax (Landes) : 39,3°C 
Brive (Corrèze) : 38,9°C 
Tarbes (Hautes-Pyrénées) : 38,8°C 
Des températures élevées ont aussi été relevées dans la vallée du Rhône et sur le Massif Central:  37.1°C à Saint Étienne, 36°C à Lyon, 36°C à Clermont-Ferrand, 34.4°C au Puy en Velay, 34 à 36°C le long de la vallée du Rhône.

L'Espagne et le Maroc ont également été touché par le même phénomène, de nombreux records de chaleur y ont été battus.

CATastrophes NATurelles


----------



## J.S. (28 Ago 2010 às 01:51)

Locally big problems with the rain now in The Netherlands. SOme station in the middle f the country received 150 mm in one day. Current totals are 205 in my province or even on my peninsula to be exact and 236 mm as the maximum of the country. Other parts still have had 78 mm which is about normal.

And...sunday we expect another 20-40 mm in my part of the country, so we could get up to 250 mm. That is almost triple the normal amount for august. The deficit we had is gone. Nice! 

And daytime temperatures today again were 15 C. Nice to. Does not feel cold, although it is a normal midwinter day in Lisbon or Porto....Funny.

Here a davis vatage pro2 on the rooftop of a 20m building in the city center. Temperature is not okay (warm nights in summer and winter), but precipitation is okay. Hmm..in fact iis too low, but not this month. 

http://middelburg.zeelandweer.info/



223mm already. 500mm for the year is a below normal everstill. Cold and snowy winters are dry and the spring and summer were way too dry. The last ten years we should have about 800-900 mm at least.

Domburg 15 km to the west (coast): 207 mm and 580 mm. Normally it is drier out there.

http://www.hupe-holiday.com/weer/vandaag2.htm 

Those French temperatures are impressive btw! And yesterday 42,1 in Sevilla was pretty warm again too.


----------



## mesogeiakos (28 Ago 2010 às 03:15)

44 in Murcia yesterday!...as I have said repeatdly the heat champion of Spain is Murcia!While Andalusia can do boring 40-41 more frequent,if Murcia has it say in a couple of days it can make the whole of Europe shake.Dont forget that Murcia holds the current national absolute maximum temperature record in Spain!


----------



## Paulo H (28 Ago 2010 às 07:12)

mesogeiakos disse:


> 44 in Murcia yesterday!...as I have said repeatdly the heat champion of Spain is Murcia!While Andalusia can do boring 40-41 more frequent,if Murcia has it say in a couple of days it can make the whole of Europe shake.Dont forget that Murcia holds the current national absolute maximum temperature record in Spain!



Perhaps Murcia has the high record temperature registered in Spain, but it is on the basin of the guadalquivir river where spain has the highest maximum average temperatures in the last 30 years. Cities like sevilha, jaen, córdoba are usually the hottest places (called cities) all the year in the last 30years.


----------



## J.S. (28 Ago 2010 às 10:58)

mesogeiakos disse:


> 44 in Murcia yesterday!...as I have said repeatdly the heat champion of Spain is Murcia!While Andalusia can do boring 40-41 more frequent,if Murcia has it say in a couple of days it can make the whole of Europe shake.Dont forget that Murcia holds the current national absolute maximum temperature record in Spain!



I am not sure which value that is. It is either 47,2 or 47,8. 

So you are impressed by Murcia for its high maximum. But you are having this crucade for Attica to be the warmest and not Guadalquivir, based on the average. Your reply shows why it is and always will be the Guadalquivir: because people like you are looking at those constant high maxima and not at average.
You find the 40-41 average "boring". A 30 C 24h average for a whole month is more exciting you think? I goes by unnoticed. 

Murcia hit what, 47,2 or 47,8 as a max (47,8 being questioned I believe). How is that so much warmer than the 47,4 in Amareleja or slightly lower values in Cordoba and Sevilla (47,2 or so?). 
If 44 C excites you, mindyou that the average over a 17 day period was 43,0 C in Amareleja. That is 17 days in a row what Murcia achieves just occasionaly. 

Because Murcia is cooler generally, the 43-44 C temperatures are less expected an therefor seem more special. If it happens in the Portuguese and Spanish valleys near Moura-Merida and Sevilla-Cordoba, no one thinks it is as special.

Europe seems to be impressed by Sevilla-Cordoba and no other place. In the NEtherlands, the Portuguese interior is in fact mentioned many times togeter with Andalucia during the meteotalk at the end of each newsitem when it comes to incredible summerheat. I have never seen any mention of Athens or Murcia or any other place discussedon this forum the last 3 years or so. 35 C is not impressive, 40 C seems to be...


----------



## J.S. (28 Ago 2010 às 11:06)

Hoppaaaa..................another 30-50 mm expected in The NEtherlands tomorrow. And we are locally at 220-250 mm already. If itfalls in the "right place" we will reach 300 mm. Not a record (hmm...well..??), but wet everstill.

And it causes a lot of troubles with houses being flooded, small rivers become large ones etc. But I live in a city with some altitude, so I never have these problems. Haha. Any other part in my province bar the dunes does...


----------



## Dan (28 Ago 2010 às 11:33)

mesogeiakos disse:


> 44 in Murcia yesterday!...as I have said repeatdly the heat champion of Spain is Murcia!While Andalusia can do boring 40-41 more frequent,if Murcia has it say in a couple of days it can make the whole of Europe shake.Dont forget that Murcia holds the current national absolute maximum temperature record in Spain!



É muito arriscado tirar esse tipo de conclusões apenas por um episódio. Ontem as condições sinópticas favoreceram, em termos de calor, o leste / nordeste de Espanha e o sudoeste da França. No dia de hoje os valores máximos de temperatura já serão, muito provavelmente, registados na região da Andaluzia.


----------



## belem (28 Ago 2010 às 14:36)

J.S. disse:


> I am not sure which value that is. It is either 47,2 or 47,8.
> 
> So you are impressed by Murcia for its high maximum. But you are having this crucade for Attica to be the warmest and not Guadalquivir, based on the average. Your reply shows why it is and always will be the Guadalquivir: because people like you are looking at those constant high maxima and not at average.
> You find the 40-41 average "boring". A 30 C 24h average for a whole month is more exciting you think? I goes by unnoticed.
> ...



Na minha humilde opinião, sinceramente acho até as médias dos meses mais quentes algo parecidas demais ( entre os locais ditos mais quentes da P. Ibérica e Grécia) e tenho alguma relutância em achar que a Grécia é a mais quente (  até em média, porque das máximas não tenho qualquer dúvida que não é), só por causa de uma comparação entre alguns pontos, feita durante um certo período.
Afinal, a zona baixa de Alcoutim com 27,9ºc de média para o mês mais quente, durante um período superior de tempo ( ao que tem sido usado nestas comparações) e estando FORA da região considerada mais quente da Bacia do Guadiana ( mas certamente é uma região quente e não serão assim tantos os locais mais quentes, embora também possivelmente não serão demasiado raros...), assim como os valores elevados de Sevilha e Córdoba, que dentro da grande região andaluz, constituem apenas alguns pontos e não todo o potencial térmico da região ( embora certamente sejam dos mais quentes), parecem-me demasiado perto dos valores dos locais mais quentes da Grécia referidos pelo Mesogeiakos e tornam assim impossível alguma conclusão definitiva, relativamente às médias ( daí que tenha pedido ao Mesogeiakos por dados climatológicos dessas regiões andaluzas)... Para já, segundo as estações que têm sido usadas na comparação, é visível que Megara este ano, teve um Agosto bem quente e mais quente que Andujar, Córdoba e Sevilha. Eventualmente até tem uma média climatológica de verão superior, mas isto não deve ser encarado como uma prova de que é o local mais quente da Europa ( ainda não percebi muito bem o que é a Europa para alguns, se tem que ser apenas geográfica, política, continental ou insular... Ainda não percebi. 
Como a Bacia do Guadiana e do Guadalquivir são regiões extensas e não zonas confinadas a uma área com apenas alguns kms, tornam esta tarefa de determinar qual o local com maior média, hercúlea e algo injusta. E apenas mencionei estas 2 grandes regiões, para não mencionar outras existentes na P. Ibérica ou noutro ponto da Europa do Sul.
A meu ver, isto não tem carácter prioritário, mas respeito as preferências dos outros.
Seria mais sensato, para quem esteja com esse objectivo, fazer uma resenha dos locais que acredita serem mais quentes e tentar localizar publicações científicas e sérias sobre o assunto ( ou mesmo alguns registos pontuais e investigar sobre o seu índice de veracidade) para conseguir tomar alguma conclusão, por muito remota que seja sobre este assunto.
Mas isto é para quem tenha a motivação e vontade suficientes, porque sem dúvida é uma árdua tarefa.
Sem dúvida que usar os dados de capitais distritais é aplicável e tem o seu interesse inerente ( e limitações também), embora normalmente quando se quer  definir quais os locais mais quentes, a investigação possa precisar de ser mais aprofundada.
Fica aqui a minha reflexão sobre este assunto, que para já parece-me ter uma abordagem algo embrionária e inconclusiva, embora com alguns pontos interessantes.
Mais «ontopic», as cheias na Europa, deixaram-me algo supreendido, mas já tem sido «normal» a ocorrência destes eventos em Agosto...


----------



## mesogeiakos (29 Ago 2010 às 06:30)

So at days 28 we have a thriller between Elefsina AP and San Pablo AP...with the 40's of San Pablo and Elefsina's mere 35's-36's the past few days even though HNMS was predicting 40C for Athens we currently have a 0.15C between the two!!

It will be a close call!*Note that Seville has just broken the 30.6C mean temp record of Murcia from 1999!*

I am telling you there is much interest in this thread in the UK forum.It's almost 25.000 views from all over the world and I personally have stopped reproducing it to other forums!So people are indeed catcing up with this thriller contest


----------



## J.S. (29 Ago 2010 às 09:36)

mesogeiakos disse:


> So at days 28 we have a thriller between Elefsina AP and San Pablo AP...with the 40's of San Pablo and Elefsina's mere 35's-36's the past few days even though HNMS was predicting 40C for Athens we currently have a 0.15C between the two!!
> 
> It will be a close call!*Note that Seville has just broken the 30.6C mean temp record of Murcia from 1999!*
> 
> I am telling you there is much interest in this thread in the UK forum.It's almost 25.000 views from all over the world and I personally have stopped reproducing it to other forums!So people are indeed catcing up with this thriller contest



A number in itself says little about why they are looking at it or what they think of it. What we do know is that when people do respond, many of them get rather aggitated by you. May not because of what you say but it seems to be mostly your sensationalist style (these people are serious over here!) and sometimes displaying some sort of superiority/inferiority when you talk about some regions and occasionally, people. On the Italian forum people were not defending Italy so much, but they were mostly defending Sevilla. In the end, no one or just a few accepted your arguments. 
Because this way of expressing yourself (like saying Sevilla and Cordoba are boring) in an unsympathetic way get you nowhere, nor does not addressing valid points about heatisles. It happened on three big fora already. And you start to act that way once you meet people that do not agree with you.


----------



## mesogeiakos (30 Ago 2010 às 09:08)

The thriller for the 3rd and 4th post continues...sadly if the forecasts are correct it seems that Elefsina will fall in 4th place for about 0.05C difference with San Pablo

*Other than that Attica is once again the super power of the European continent as the warmest area officially according to official WMO stations*!

Thiseio,Megara and San Pablo have crashed their all time records...In fact San Pablo is doing it for a second month on the row and still it will fail to be warmer than Attica over  the duration of the whole summer


----------



## mesogeiakos (31 Ago 2010 às 06:23)

So the National Observatory of Athens has published the data for July 2010 for it's stations

So here we go for Thiseio 

Mean Max 34.8C 
Mean Min 24.9C 

Mean 29.85C 

Megara was not there so I will be emailing Dr Kotrotsis for its means for June and July.However we can do the first direct comparison for the whole summer so far between San Pablo which was Spain's warmest and Thiseio which was Greece's second warmest for July (after Megara probably) 

San Pablo WMO id 08391 

June 2010 Mean 24.86C 
July 2010 Mean 30.25C 
August 2010 Mean 30.70C (approximatelly since it will be confirmed tommorow) 

Thiseio WMO id 16714 

June 2010 Mean 26.20 
July 2010 Mean 29.85 
August 2010 Mean 31.30 (approximatelly and always awaiting the bulletin of NOA for confirmation) 


*APPROXIMATE MEANS FOR THE SUMMER OF 2010 

1.Thiseio's mean temperature for the summer of 2010: 29.12C 

2.San Pablo's mean temperature for the summer of 2010 : 28.60C 

NOTE THAT SEVILLE HAS SEEN IT'S WARMEST SUMMER EVER ON AVERAGE AS FAR AS I CAN TELL FROM ALL THE AVAILABLE DATA 



Now the astonishing thing is that Thiseio is closing the decade with a mean max of 35.1C and a mean min of 24.9C for the month of July and this gives it an amazing MEAN OF 30.0C EXACTLY for the period of 2001-2010!! You cant really do better than that anywhere in the continent I think! *


This also goes to show the dramatic warming Greece and all of South of Europe has experienced during the last decade!The corresponding values for San Pablo should be around 28.9C for the last decade...well above long term averages for both cities!! 

Another important element is that Thiseio is again Greece's warmest in terms of mean maximum temp for July 2010 (with a reservation regarding Megara). I doubt the HNMS bulletin will reveal a highest mean max,mean min or mean temp for Greece for July 2010


----------



## mesogeiakos (31 Ago 2010 às 08:38)

24 hours to go and Elefsina struggling to retain 3rd place!

However it is almost certain that after today's data and if the forecasts are correct for both cities San Pablo will take 3rd place just by a few decimals!!

A very intersting twist owing to the extreme and one after the other heatwaves of Iberia so sar in August!


----------



## J.S. (31 Ago 2010 às 12:46)

Herdade dos Lameirões last week.

29/08/2010/ /28,4/ /40,1/ /14,3 
28/08/2010/ /27,7/ /38,9/ /15,0 
27/08/2010/ /26,8/ /37,5/ /15,2 
26/08/2010/ /30,1/ /40,9/ /17,7  
25/08/2010/ /29,1/ /42,1/ /15,3  
24/08/2010/ /25,7/ /35,8/ /17,1  
23/08/2010/ /24,0/ /32,9/ /13,5 

Tmax average this month 37.7 and min 17.0. 
July had 37.8 versus 16.3. 

Yesterday, Amareleja hit 41.5 or so and Herdade dos Lameirões is always measuring aout the same values.

29th: from 14.3 all the way up t0 40.1. That is a 26 degrees amplitude! In The Netherlands, we only have this in april (-5 at night and 20 at day) and only once in every ten years or so!

But nice: you can sleep at night after a hot day. Even that is also rare in The Netherlands. When we hit 30-35 C we are in for 20+ nights many times...And they are sticky.


----------



## Dan (31 Ago 2010 às 13:11)

J.S. disse:


> Herdade dos Lameirões last week.
> 
> 29/08/2010/ /28,4/ /40,1/ /14,3
> 28/08/2010/ /27,7/ /38,9/ /15,0
> ...



A diferença entre a média das mínimas (17,0ºC) e a média das máximas (37,7ºC) é também bastante significativa.


----------



## belem (31 Ago 2010 às 13:49)

J.S. disse:


> Herdade dos Lameirões last week.
> 
> 29/08/2010/ /28,4/ /40,1/ /14,3
> 28/08/2010/ /27,7/ /38,9/ /15,0
> ...



Se a Herdade dos Lameirões já consegue valores dessa ordem, imagino nas zonas mais quentes da Bacia e do Vale do Guadiana...
Muito interessantes esses dados. 
Obrigado por nos dar a média.


----------



## David sf (31 Ago 2010 às 16:00)

Enquanto em Portugal seguem todos debaixo de algum calor, aqui na Roménia, onde estou de férias, assisti à primeira frente fria da temporada, choveu bem a manhã toda. Agora tenho alguns aguaceiros pós frontais, temperatura máxima a rondar os 15 graus, e com mínima prevista para esta noite, na localidade onde estou perto da fronteira com a Ucrânia, de 6 graus.  Só ainda não vi trovoada, embora esta também esteja prevista nos próximos dias.


----------



## J.S. (31 Ago 2010 às 16:45)

David sf disse:


> Enquanto em Portugal seguem todos debaixo de algum calor, aqui na Roménia, onde estou de férias, assisti à primeira frente fria da temporada, choveu bem a manhã toda. Agora tenho alguns aguaceiros pós frontais, temperatura máxima a rondar os 15 graus, e com mínima prevista para esta noite, na localidade onde estou perto da fronteira com a Ucrânia, de 6 graus.  Só ainda não vi trovoada, embora esta também esteja prevista nos próximos dias.



Onde eu vivo aqui na Holanda, a previsão e quase iqual: minima de 7 C e maximo de 17 C. Fui 4,7 C ja ontem no Twente KNMI e 5- 5,5 noutras locais mais frias.
O aire esta muito muito limpo, fresca (não fria!) e bem pela saude! Gosto muito deste tempo.


----------



## Gerofil (31 Ago 2010 às 20:01)

*A discussão sobre a diversidade dos elementos climáticos da Europa é feita neste tópico:*

http://www.meteopt.com/forum/climatologia/diversidade-climatica-na-europa-4708.html

*La discusión sobre la diversidad de los elementos del clima en Europa se hace en este topico:*

http://www.meteopt.com/forum/climatologia/diversidade-climatica-na-europa-4708.html

*The discussion about the diversity of climate elements in Europe is made in this topic:*

http://www.meteopt.com/forum/climatologia/diversidade-climatica-na-europa-4708.html


----------



## mesogeiakos (31 Ago 2010 às 23:02)

Note that the Island of Samos had a mean of 30.4C as well and the only area in the country outside Attica to reach the 30.0C mark in terms of mean temperatures!

*SAMOS AUGUST 2010

Mean Max 35.5C
Mean Min 25.2C
Mean 30.35C*

Note that Samos is officially Greece's number 2 in terms of mean summer temperatures for the period 1958-1997 after Elefsina which is at the top spot in Greece for the corresponding period

Btw the famous Sparta from antiquity is closing with a mean max of *37.2C* according to NOA's automatic stations!
http://penteli.meteo.gr/stations/sparti/NOAAYR.TXT

Besides Sparta is well known for its very high mean max and is always very close with Athens almost every summer.For July Sparta had a similar mean max with Thiseio standing at 34.8C as well

So as the Italians say *''Se Atene piange,Sparta non ride''*


----------



## Gerofil (1 Set 2010 às 22:53)

*Espanha: Granizo de los gordos en la a-6 el dia 01 de septiembre de 2010.*

(Regular o som para baixo ...)

​CopyRight@molanoo


----------



## J.S. (2 Set 2010 às 11:03)

Good summary of the Dutch summer. We see the frequent showers with supercells also. We also see the long drought and its effects on soil. Large hailstones out of various supercells. We see house destroyed either by downbursts and sometimes by tornadoes. We see what I like about the typical dutch summer, although it was way too warm again of course..

Average was 17,7 at De Bilt, normal is 16.6. Most people won't think about it that way though: may was very cold and augustus was also 0,5 K too cold. This resembles 2006 extremely well! A very hot and dry july followed by a superwet august. In fact: 2006 was the wettest augustu ever and this on is the nr two since 1900....

On to the movie:


----------



## J.S. (2 Set 2010 às 11:07)

Went into the country, last night we had 6,7 C as minimum, daytima maximum 19,0 C everstill and it was again fantastic bright weather. Also cumulus clouds tending to stratocumuli but no rain.


----------



## J.S. (2 Set 2010 às 18:29)

August 2010, Middelburg, 0-24 h UTC. Calibrated values in a KNMI sensorscreen (selfbuilt) in the countryside, 170-200 m away from the nearest (and only) building and trees.

Average daytime temp: 17,1 C
Average maxtemp: 20,7 C
Average mintemp: 13,5 C

Highest max: 27,8 C
Lowest min: 8,4 C

Number of days > 25,0 C: 2
Number of days with max > 20,0 C: 17.

All in all a somewhat cool and very wet month compared to 1971-2000 average of Vlissingen KNMI, which has lower maxima, higher minima and higher average temperatures.
This month there: 17,5 C/ 20,4 C/ 14,9 C.

Precipitation: about 195 mm (based on nearby KNMI stations, 5 within 15 km radius).


----------



## David sf (2 Set 2010 às 20:34)

Desde a Roménia, sigo com frio e aguaceiros, hoje chegou a chover com 6 graus por volta do meio dia, a uma cota de cerca de 500 m. Segundo as notícias, esta noite nevou nas montanhas, não consegui perceber a que cota, mas com temperaturas de cerca de 2 graus a 850 hpa e de cerca de -25 a 500 hpa, creio que pode ter nevado a cerca de 1500 m. Amanhã estarei nas montanhas, a ver se está lá alguma coisa (hoje passei a pouco mais de 1000 m de altitude e não havia nada). Para esta noite, prevê-se céu limpo, vento fraco e mínima de 3 graus.


----------



## MSantos (2 Set 2010 às 21:22)

David sf disse:


> Desde a Roménia, sigo com frio e aguaceiros, hoje chegou a chover com 6 graus por volta do meio dia, a uma cota de cerca de 500 m. Segundo as notícias, esta noite nevou nas montanhas, não consegui perceber a que cota, mas com temperaturas de cerca de 2 graus a 850 hpa e de cerca de -25 a 500 hpa, creio que pode ter nevado a cerca de 1500 m. Amanhã estarei nas montanhas, a ver se está lá alguma coisa (hoje passei a pouco mais de 1000 m de altitude e não havia nada). Para esta noite, prevê-se céu limpo, vento fraco e mínima de 3 graus.



Se tirares fotos depois partilha connosco David


----------



## ecobcg (3 Set 2010 às 09:22)

O Sul de Itália começa o dia debaixo de "bombardeiros"!!





Na animação vê-se melhor:
http://www.sat24.com/it


----------



## AnDré (5 Set 2010 às 22:51)

Estive a ler o comunicado que a AEMET escreveu sobre as trovoadas fortes e a chuva torrencial que se abateu sobre a província de Córdoba no dia 16 de Agosto, e que o Gerofil já tinha publicado uma noticia. 

A instabilidade até foi bem próxima da fronteira, com a EMA da Amareleja a registar 8mm de precipitação entre as 17h e as 18h UTC do dia 17.











3291 descargas no dia 16.
3554 descargas no dia 17.

Relatos no seguimento sul.

Alguns excertos importantes do relatório que pode ser lido na integra em:
 Tormentas y lluvias torrenciales en la provincia de Córdoba (16-08-2010)



>




--------------------------

Também em Espanha, mas na Comunidade de Valência e na região de Múrcia, foram batidos recordes de temperatura no dia 27 de Agosto.






Mais em:
Efemérides de temperaturas máximas del 27 de agosto


----------



## tiaguh7 (6 Set 2010 às 12:52)

pessoal, nao sei o que acham mas parece-me a mim que vai haver problemas nas proximas horas para o sul de França. 

alguem aqui consegue prever +/- a quantidade de precipitaçao que vai cair por terras gaulesas?


----------



## Mário Barros (6 Set 2010 às 12:58)

tiaguh7 disse:


> pessoal, nao sei o que acham mas parece-me a mim que vai haver problemas nas proximas horas para o sul de França.
> 
> alguem aqui consegue prever +/- a quantidade de precipitaçao que vai cair por terras gaulesas?



Tirando a zona a sul de Lyon, que é onde irá ocorrer a precipitação mais intensa, tudo o resto é "normal".


----------



## Gerofil (7 Set 2010 às 01:04)

*Alerte orange: attention aux orages dans le Sud-Est*

Une alerte orange aux fortes pluies et aux orages a été déclenchée ce lundi par Météo France. Ça concerne huit départements: le Rhône, la Loire, l'Ardèche, La Lozère, la Haute-Loire, l'Hérault et le Gard.
Ces orages violents sont attendus dans la nuit de lundi à mardi. L'alerte est valable jusqu'à mardi 16 h. Météo France conseille d'être très vigilans en cas de déplacements dans ces départements, de prendre toutes ses précautions si l'on habite dans une zone inondable et d'éviter d'utiliser le *téléphone* et les *appareils électriques*.

(Source: Météo France)


----------



## Gerofil (7 Set 2010 às 12:20)

http://france.meteofrance.com/

​
*Description *

*Qualification du phénomène: *
Episode pluvio-orageux intense nécessitant un suivi particulier du fait de son intensité.

*Faits nouveaux: *
Les pluies orageuses ont baissé d'intensité en général.

*Situation actuelle et données observées:* 
Entre la nuit dernière et le début de matinée de mardi, les précipitations ont été particulièrement intenses d'une partie centrale du Gard au nord-ouest des Bouches du Rhône ainsi que sur l'extrémité sud-ouest du Vaucluse. Sur cet axe on a relevé assez souvent 70 à 150 mm, près de 200 mm sur le nord-ouest des Bouches du Rhône, 200/320 mm dans la région de Conqueyrac (Gard).
Les précipitations ont perdu de la vigueur.

*Evolution prévue:* 
Département du Gard:
Les intempéries caractérisées par des précipitations orageuses par moments intenses perdureront jusqu'en nuit de mardi à mercredi. Les zones les plus concernées sont les zones cévenoles ainsi que les premières lignes de relief. Mais on devrait observer des pluies soutenues et orageuses, par moments jusq'en plaine gardoise.
Quantités supplémentaires jusqu'à demain matin :
Zones cévenoles et premières lignes de relief : en moyenne 100/150 mm, localement 150/300 mm.
Plaines gardoises : 30 à 50 mm en moyenne, parfois non loin du littoral, et localement 80 à 100 mm.
Plusieurs vagues d'intensifications se produiront au cours de l'épisode : pendant ces périodes on pourra relever localement 60 à 80 mm en moins de trois heures. Le caractère orageux sera alors plus marqué et l'on pourra observer de fortes rafales de vent, de la foudre, voire de la grêle.
Quantités attendues sur l'ensemble de l'épisode (24 h) :
Zones cévenoles et premières lignes de relief : en moyenne 200/300 mm, localement 300/500 mm.
Plaines gardoises : 40 à 60 mm en moyenne, parfois non loin du littoral, et localement 80 à 120 mm.
Hérault, Lozère :
Des pluies parfois orageuses et par moments fortes toucheront ces deux départements. Les intempéries perdureront jusqu'en nuit de mardi à mercredi. Ces sont les secteurs cévenols et les premières lignes de relief qui seront les plus affectés. Mais des débordements actifs sont à craindre jusque sur la plaine héraultaise.
Quantités suplementaires jusqu'à demain matin:
Sur les zones Cévenoles et premières lignes de relief : 100/150 mm, localement plus de 200 mm.
Plaines héraultaises : 30 à 50 mm en moyenne, parfois non loin du littoral, et localement 80 à 100 mm.
Quantités attendues sur l'ensemble de l'épisode (24 h) :
Zones cévenoles et premières lignes de relief : en moyenne 100/200 mm, localement plus de 200/250 mm.
Plaines héraultaises : 40 à 60 mm en moyenne, parfois non loin du littoral, et localement 80 à 120 mm.
Sur le Vaucluse et les Bouches du Rhone
En journée de mardi, des pluies ou averses orageuses se déclencheront par endroit plutôt du nord des Bouches du Rhône à l'ouest du Vaucluse. Mais les quantités seront nettement moins importantes que la nuit dernière. En revanche, on prévoit une aggravation pluvio-orageuse active en nuit de mardi à mercredi donnant de fortes intensités (localement 50 à 80 mm en 1 à 3 h).
Les cumuls suplémentaires seront de l'ordre de 40 à 80 mm, localement 80/100 mm. En 24 h, les cumuls pourront approcher très localement les 250 à 300 mm sur le nord-ouest des Bouches du Rhône.


----------



## Mário Barros (7 Set 2010 às 13:35)

Esta estação perto de Lyon já leva 58 mm.

http://www.wunderground.com/weatherstation/WXDailyHistory.asp?ID=IRHNESTG2


----------



## HotSpot (7 Set 2010 às 14:26)

Mário Barros disse:


> Esta estação perto de Lyon já leva 58 mm.
> 
> http://www.wunderground.com/weatherstation/WXDailyHistory.asp?ID=IRHNESTG2



Quase 1 hora depois segue com 67,6 mm


----------



## Mário Barros (7 Set 2010 às 16:29)

Nas últimas 24h.


----------



## Mário Barros (7 Set 2010 às 18:21)

Mário Barros disse:


> Esta estação perto de Lyon já leva 58 mm.
> 
> http://www.wunderground.com/weatherstation/WXDailyHistory.asp?ID=IRHNESTG2



A estação já leva 105 mm


----------



## ecobcg (7 Set 2010 às 22:18)

Mário Barros disse:


> A estação já leva 105 mm



Já vai com 140mm neste momento!


----------



## Gerofil (7 Set 2010 às 22:51)

*Orage cévenol - Un orage cévenol, épisode cévenol ou pluies cévenoles, désigne un type particulier de pluie qui affecte principalement les Cévennes et le piémont cévenol, dans le sud de la France. Ces épisodes violents provoquent souvent de graves inondations.
Le « véritable épisode cévenol » se caractérise par l'accumulation de masses nuageuses en provenance du golfe du Lion, souvent dans un régime de vents de sud à sud-est très humides, provoquant dans un premier temps des pluies orographiques sur les massifs qui finissent par s'étaler en général jusqu'en plaine. Un épisode cévenol se déroule normalement sur plusieurs jours et donne en moyenne des quantités d'eau comprises entre 200 et 400 mm sans que cela revête un caractère exceptionnel pour ces régions montagneuses (plus rarement jusqu'à 600 ou 700 mm au cours d'épisodes vraiment intenses). Ces dernières années, le terme d'« épisode cévenol » a été souvent improprement employé pour désigner les orages qui ont notamment touché les plaines du Languedoc pour lesquels les phénomènes entrant en action sont différents comme expliqué plus bas.*

WikiPédia

*Un épisode Cévenol intense cause des inondations dans le Sud de la France*

Depuis plusieurs heures un épisode pluvio-orgaeux de type Cévenol s'est mis en place sur les départements du Sud de la France. Des inondations localisées ont d'ores et déjà été rapportées.
En cours de nuit, de très violents orages stationnaires se sont développés sur le Gard, avant de se décaler en ce début de matinée vers le Vaucluse et les Bouches-du-Rhône. Leur intensité a été localement extrême puisque l'on relève 322 mm à Conqueyrac (30), soit l'équivalent de 6 mois de précipitations !! Le Vidourle a connu une crue-éclair remarquable, passant de 80 cm à 3h à 3m70 à 6h, soit sa crue de référence de Décembre 2002 ! On relève également 112 mm à Générargues (30) et 160 mm à Cardet (30). Ce matin, la cellule très active se décale vers l'est. Il est tombé 207 mm à Cavaillon (84) en 4h, et 118 mm à Tarascon (13). Si pour l'instant seul des débordement de cours d'eau et des inondations par ruissellement ont été rapportées, la réactivation prévue de du front pluvio-orageux au droit des départements déjà fortement arrosés fait craindre des inondations plus importantes.
A Cavaillon dans le Vaucluse il a plu quasiment sans discontinuer de 4h00 jusqu'à 8h00. La violence des pluies a saturé les conduits d'évacuation des eaux fluviales et inondé plusieurs artères de la ville. Plusieurs routes départementales et communales ont été fermées à la circulation. Les routes d'Avignon, du cheval blanc et notamment de l'ïle sur la Sorgue, dans le sud de la ville, sont impraticables.  Les pompiers ne sont intervenus que pour évacuer une personne handicapée. Dans les Bouches-du-Rhône, les sapeurs-pompiers ont effectué plus de 80 interventions dans la nuit dans les secteurs de Saint-Rémy-de-Provence et de Mollégès, dans le nord du département, essentiellement pour des pompages, des caves et des sous-sols inondés, selon le Centre opérationnel d'incendie et de secours (Codis)
Suite aux pluies conséquentes de la fin de la nuit,(entre 170 et 200mm), des inondations sont en effet à déplorer à St Rémy de Provence où les écoles, la crèche et le collège ont été fermés. 3 routes ont également été fermées à la circulation. Une dizaine de personnes ont été évacuées par les pompiers : elles étaient en difficulté dans leur voiture, alors que l'eau montait. La ville a réquisitionné le COSEC pourr accueillir les personnes évacuées. Des inondations localisées liées à la saturation des réseaux d'évacuation des eaux ont été rapportées dans plusieurs quartiers de la ville. A Orgon un torrent d'eau a déferlé sur trois appartements à 6h du matin, trois familles se retrouvant sans logement. A Plan d'Orgon, le centre Paul-Faraud a été ouvert pour accueillir les personnes sinistrées.
L'Onzon connait une crue majeure en traversant Sorbiers et La Talaudière. La rivière déborde tout le long de son passage, parfois elle s'étale même sur plus de 50 mètres de large. Quatre des cinq ponts qui permettent de relier Sorbiers à La Talaudière sont coupés. Des dizaines d'habitations ont les pieds dans l'eau!. A St Etienne la caserne des CRS a été évacuée. Les poids lourds sont stockés sur le parking d'un supermarché car la zone industrielle de l'Est de la ville a été inondée. Des orages d'intensité généralement plus modérée ont touché les régions du sud-ouest, on a relevé jusqu'à 29 mm à Lauzerte (82), avec des rafales de vent à 80 km/h.
Météo France a émis un bulletin de vigilance rouge pour le département du Gard où de fortes pluies sont attendues entre mardi et mercredi. Les cumuls "seront de l'ordre de 100 à 180 mm, localement ils pourront même atteindre 200 à 250 mm", avertit Météo France. Une crue est en cours de développement sur le Vidourle (qui court sur les département Gard et de l'Hérault) avec risque d'inondation des premiers secteurs de débordement dommageable. Une cellule de crise a été activée à la préfecture, qui demande aux habitants d'éviter tout déplacement pendant l'épisode orageux. Les transports scolaires ont été suspendus pour la journée.
Dix départements, du centre au sud-est en passant par le centre-est, ont été placés mardi matin en vigilance orange par Météo-France, en raison d'un fort risque d'orages violents. La dégradation orageuse, qui a débuté dans la nuit de lundi à mardi pour se terminer au plus tôt mercredi à 7 heures, devrait toucher l'Ardèche, l'Isère, la Drôme, l'Hérault, la Loire, la Haute-Loire, la Lozère, le Vaucluse, les Bouches-du-Rhône et le Rhône.

Catnat


----------



## Gerofil (12 Set 2010 às 23:34)

*Chuvas torrenciais na Itália*

*ATRANI (SA) - L'alluvione e il fango*
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PmIuLij-Zi4&feature=related"]YouTube      - Broadcast Yourself.[/ame]

CopyRight@winenergia

(destaque no vídeo a partir de 01m30s)

10/09 : Palerme la principale ville de Sicile a essuyé de violents orages accompagnés de pluies diluviennes et de chutes de grêle. Plusieurs artères de la ville ont été inondées. Des dizaines de maisons et de commerces ont été sinistrés. Des centaines d’automobilistes ont été pris au piège de la montée des eaux dans plusieurs quartiers de la ville. Les orages ont occasionné de nombreuses coupures d’électricité et de téléphone.
09/09 : Une coulée de boue provoquée par un épisode de pluies diluviennes à caractère orageux très localisées a touché un petit village de la côte amalfitaine, dans le sud-est de l'Italie. Au moins une personne est portée disparue. Une rivière près du village d'Atrani est sortie de son lit et une partie des eaux a ruisselé dans le centre-ville de la cité. Des dizaines de voitures ont été emportées et des maisons et commerces inondés. La sécurité civile locale a déclaré qu'une femme de 25 ans était portée disparue après que le café où elle travaillait a été envahi par la boue.
07 et 08/09 : de violents orages ont touché Gênes et ses environs avec une forte activité électrique. Des cumuls de pluie allant de 100 à 200 mm ont été enregistrés en 3 h dans les Apenins. Des inondations et des glissements de terrain ont été signalés dans la ville et les Apennins.

CatNat


----------



## Lousano (12 Set 2010 às 23:53)

Gerofil disse:


> *Chuvas torrenciais na Itália*
> 
> *ATRANI (SA) - L'alluvione e il fango*
> YouTube      - Broadcast Yourself.
> ...



Impressionante!


----------



## Gerofil (12 Set 2010 às 23:55)

*Alluvione, Solidarietà per Atrani in ginocchio - Bellezze e tragedie 2010*

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z_GgikKLR-0&NR=1"]YouTube      - Broadcast Yourself.[/ame]​
CopyRight@ByeBablues

Atrani, on the Amalfi Coast (Salerno), is one of the smallest municipalities in Europe with a territorial extension of one km square, but is also one of the most beautiful coastal villages where ancient houses a living and whose economy is based on tourism.
In this video I wanted to show the beauty of the town as opposed to the devastation of these days so it grasps the gravity. The flood that devastated the town September 9, 2010 has produced enormous damage to all types of accommodation such as: shops, restaurants, hotels, etc ... and it must act promptly and with utmost urgency to restore loa status of these places and activities if you do not want this disaster from becoming a death blow to the tourist flow.
Atrani can not be left alone, we need a prompt solidarity on the part of the Province, the Region, the Companies as well as private citizens. In the aftermath of disaster I could not hear declarations of commitment by senior policymakers needs to be done soon, Atrani can not wait. I hope the opening of a solidarity fund for individuals who, as always, are the first to respond to appeals of this type.
Atrani, en la costa de Amalfi (Salerno), es uno de los municipios más pequeños de Europa con una extensión territorial de un kilometro cuadrado, pero es también uno de los pueblos costeros más bellos donde las casas antiguas la vida y cuya economía se basa en el turismo.
En este video he querido mostrar la belleza de la ciudad frente a la devastación de estos días por lo que capta la gravedad. La inundación que devastó la ciudad 09 de septiembre 2010 se ha producido un daño enorme a todos los tipos de alojamiento, tales como: tiendas, restaurantes, hoteles, etc ... y debe actuar con prontitud y con la máxima urgencia para restaurar la situación loa de estos lugares y actividades si nodesea que este desastre se convierta en un golpe de muerte al flujo turístico. 
Atrani no se puede dejar solos, necesitamos un sistema de solidaridad por parte de la Provincia, la Región, las empresas, así como ciudadanos particulares.A raíz del desastre no podía oír las declaraciones de compromiso de los altos responsables políticos que hay que hacer pronto, Atrani no puede esperar.Espero que la apertura de un fondo de solidaridad para las personas que, como siempre, son los primeros en responder a los llamamientos de este tipo.


----------



## Meteo Caldas (13 Set 2010 às 00:35)

Ola  aqui esta mais um mais um fervoroso apaixonado adepto da meteorologia
Descobri este Forum um pouco por acaso no inicio deste ano e todos os dias passo por ca para cuscar a "coisa"

Actualmente,encontrou-me em Geneve,Suiça onde vim para ca estudar e tentarei disponibilizar sempre que puder os dados actuais desta cidade...

Temperatura Actual 15.8
Temperatura Minima 10.1
Temperatura Maxima 25.8
Precipitacao Diaria 1,2mm

Um resto de Boa noite para todos


----------



## joseoliveira (13 Set 2010 às 01:38)

Sou desde há muito um apaixonado pelo que muitas vezes chamo de paraísos mediterrânicos e as imagens do vídeo abaixo são de um tal contraste pelo que recentemente sucedeu deixam uma profunda tristeza...


----------



## irpsit (13 Set 2010 às 03:07)

Após o verão mais quente de sempre dos registros da Islândia (e igualmente após o Inverno mais quente de sempre dos registros), há dois dias atrás e em plena massa tropical a entrar pelo sul do país (máximas perto dos 20ºC), aguaceiros torrenciais caíram e surprenderam os islandeses pela sua força. 
Sim até aqui a força das tempestades têm chegado. Agora, o vento está a rodar para norte e a fazer descer as temperaturas para mais perto das normais. 

Todos os islandeses me falam das enormes anormalidades do clima nos últimos anos (muito mais quente, precipitação mais forte e ausência de neve no Inverno, e também do rápido desaparecimento dos glaciares).


----------



## Meteo Caldas (13 Set 2010 às 16:54)

Boa tarde 
Por Geneve continuamos com um tempo muito ameno e bastante sol.  
Nao deve faltar muito para os primeiros frios virem ai.. 

Temperatura Minima 10.1
Temperatura Maxima 20.4

Temperatura Actual 19.7
Humidade Actual 45 %
Vento-Moderado de Nordeste

Cumps


----------



## Meteo Caldas (13 Set 2010 às 20:37)

Boa Noite 

Inicio de noite com ceu limpo, apenas alguns cirros percorrem o ceu arrastados por um vento de nordeste que continua moderado 

Esses cirros sao o prenuncio de um sistema frontal que se encontra sobre a Inglaterra  (aqui nao vai chegar nada dessa frente)  

Temperatura Actual: 15 graus (espero alcançar uma minima de 7,8 graus) 

Humidade Actual: 55 %
Vento: Moderado de Nordeste (media 20km)

Cumprimentos


----------



## joseoliveira (13 Set 2010 às 20:39)

Meteo Caldas disse:


> Nao deve faltar muito para os primeiros frios virem ai..



... e proporcionarem o habitual festival de cores onde predominam os amarelos, castanhos e laranjas também muito típicos da floresta da Europa Central e ainda mais com a bela cordilheira dos Alpes como pano de fundo; venham daí belos registos!


----------



## Meteo Caldas (13 Set 2010 às 21:00)

joseoliveira disse:


> ... e proporcionarem o habitual festival de cores onde predominam os amarelos, castanhos e laranjas também muito típicos da floresta da Europa Central e ainda mais com o bela cordilheira dos Alpes como pano de fundo; venham daí belos registos!



é verdade joseoliveira 

Estou aqui num sitio privilegiado rodeado pela cordilheira dos Alpes a Sul e pelo Jura a Oeste  Um lugar magnifico e que aconselho a quem ainda nao visitou.

Ansioso que cheguem esses dias para preparar a maquina


----------



## Meteo Caldas (14 Set 2010 às 11:23)

Bom Dia 

Madrugada fresquinha, com o enfraquecimento do vento atingi uma minima de 7,8 

Por agora temos um céu emaranhado de nuvens medias e altas, que reduzem bastante a luminosidade.

Temperatura Actual 15.7
Temperatura Maxima 15.9
Temperatura Minima 7,8
Humidade Relativa 65%
Vento Fraco de Leste 8km

cumps


----------



## Pek (14 Set 2010 às 15:48)

Duruelo (Soria) gran amplitud térmica el día de hoy:

 Mínima: 1,1 ºC
 Máxima: 30,0 ºC

 Fuera del casco urbano en el que está la estación ha helado y la amplitud ha sido aún mayor.
 Casi nada


----------



## Meteo Caldas (14 Set 2010 às 17:31)

Boa Tarde 

Sigo com o céu pouco nublado,temperatura amena e vento fraco 

Temperatura Maxima 19,9
Temperatura Actual 18.6
Humidade Actual 42%
Vento fraco de Leste 5km

Ate logo


----------



## Meteo Caldas (14 Set 2010 às 22:30)

Boa Noite 

Neste momento por aqui o céu encontra-se limpo,vento praticamente inexistente e humidade elevada.Amanha espera-se mais um dia de sol com a presença de nuvens altas, muito identico ao de hoje. 

Temperatura Actual 13graus
Humidade 82%
Vento: fraco de Oeste 5km


----------



## Meteo Caldas (15 Set 2010 às 10:00)

Bom Dia 

Céu limpo,temperatura a subir a bom ritmo e vento fraco.Exelente dia de sol o de hoje 

Temperatura Minima 8,2
Temperatura Actual 17graus
Humidade 63%
Vento fraco de Sudoeste

cumps


----------



## Meteo Caldas (16 Set 2010 às 00:07)

Boa Noite 

Mudança significativa do estado do tempo a partir da tarde, com o céu a ficar coberto pouco a pouco, de nuvens altas e medias.Para o fim do dia ja estava tudo coberto e por volta das 20h comecou a  Uma chuva fina mas persistente que me fez acumular 7,2mm 

Nesta altura continua o céu muito nublado e espero mais um ou outro aguaceiro 

Temperatura Actual 13.2

Humidade Actual  97%

Vento fraco de oeste

cumps


----------



## Meteo Caldas (16 Set 2010 às 21:48)

Boa Noite 

Ainda choveu durante a madrugada 2,2mm 
Durante o dia esteve quase sempre muito nublado apenas com uma ou outra aberta.As temperaturas continuam bastante amenas.

Temperatura Maxima 21,9
Temperatura Minina 12,8

Temperatura Actual 17,2
Humidade 70%
Vento fraco de sudoeste


----------



## Mário Barros (16 Set 2010 às 23:31)

Há poucas horas em Espanha.


----------



## ecobcg (16 Set 2010 às 23:45)

Mário Barros disse:


> Há poucas horas em Espanha.
> 
> YouTube      - Broadcast Yourself.
> 
> YouTube      - Broadcast Yourself.



Bem!!! Levaram com ela mesmo em cima!!!!


----------



## Lousano (16 Set 2010 às 23:48)

No radar do IM surgiam locais específicos a vermelho e essa cidade terá sido uma das contempladas.


----------



## Mário Barros (17 Set 2010 às 00:35)

Em Espanha há algumas horas.





























http://www.cazatormentas.net/foro/s...eninsular-(del-1209-al-)/msg461048/#msg461048


----------



## joseoliveira (17 Set 2010 às 07:34)

Tudo "relativamente" interessante visto à distância de um simples clic... 
Vale a pena questionarmo-nos se queríamos um cenário destes por cá!


----------



## Vince (17 Set 2010 às 10:30)

Em Cáceres na estação registaram-se 50 mm numa hora, sendo 25mm em apenas 15 minutos.



> *Una tormenta colapsa Cáceres*
> 25 litros por metro cuadrado en solo 15 minutos anegan casas y calles y cortan el tráfico y el suministro eléctrico.La gente queda atrapada en coches y centros comerciales. "Ha sido un auténtico caos", confiesa el edil de Tráfico.
> 
> Una fuerte tromba de agua y granizo, caída en torno a las nueve menos cuarto de la noche de ayer, colapsó literalmente la ciudad. Viviendas inundadas, calles anegadas o enterradas por el hielo, conductores atrapados en sus vehículos, árboles caídos, contenedores de basura flotando a sus anchas, contadores de la luz por los que el agua salía a borbotones... Este era el espectáculo, en ocasiones dantesco, que sorprendió a la capital cacereña. Al cierre de esta edición no se tenía constancia de daños personales, aunque sí de cuantiosos materiales. Fueron 15 minutos de auténtico infierno que provocaron cortes de luz que se prolongaron hasta la medianoche y dificultades en la conexión de teléfono.
> ...


http://www.elperiodicoextremadura.com/noticias/noticia.asp?pkid=532701
(via cazatormentas)


----------



## Mário Barros (17 Set 2010 às 12:10)

Continuam a surgir vídeos do temporal de Cáceres pelo youtube.


----------



## ecobcg (17 Set 2010 às 13:44)

Mário Barros disse:


> Continuam a surgir vídeos do temporal de Cáceres pelo youtube.
> 
> YouTube      - Broadcast Yourself.
> 
> ...



Bolas!!! Que brutalidade!! No segundo video vê-se bem a violência do vento!!! INTENSO é a palavra a aplicar aqui!!!


----------



## Dan (17 Set 2010 às 14:35)

Uma trovada muito violenta que provocou muita destruição.

Os vídeos são brutais.


----------



## Snifa (17 Set 2010 às 17:57)

Grandes videos!

o NE de Espanha está ao rubro neste momento, reparem na sombra projectada por estas células brutais...oxalá não haja estragos ....


----------



## AnDré (17 Set 2010 às 19:15)

A estação de L'Ametlla de Mar na Catalunha, estação do departamento meteorológico da Catalunha, vai com uns impressionantes *210,8mm* acumulados hoje!!





79mm entre as 13h e as 14h.

Mais a norte, a estação de Vall - Tarragona, do meteoclimat, vai com 124mm.


Mapa de descargas da AEMET


----------



## Mário Barros (17 Set 2010 às 19:20)

Mais algumas localidades com precipitações bastante intensas.

Valls (Tarragona)  - *124,0mm*

La Mussara (Tarragona) -  *107,6mm*

L'Albiol (Tarragona)  - *93,4mm*

Barcelona - El Maduixer (Barcelona) - *82,0mm*

Viladecans- Montserratina (Barcelona)  -  *73,3mm*

Vacarisses (Barcelona)  - *72,0mm*


----------



## Meteo Caldas (17 Set 2010 às 20:49)

Boa Noite 

Impressionante esses registos da Catalunha,e parece que vai durar mais umas horinhas  muitos prejuizos ja deve haver 

Aqui por Genéve bem mais calmo,com um céu muito nublado durante todo o dia.Nao se preve grandes chuvas nem frios nos proximos tempos  vou ter que esperar mais uns tempos 

Temperatura Maxima 18,1
Temperatura Minima 12,3

Temperatura Actual 14,9
Humidade Actual 70%
Vento fraco de Noroeste

cumps


----------



## MSantos (17 Set 2010 às 21:00)

Registos impressionantes de Espanha


----------



## Pirata (18 Set 2010 às 01:39)

Ola a todos. 

   Este e o meu primeiro post neste forum, e desde ja agradeco todo o trabalho e tempo dedicado de todos vos para partilhar tanta informacao, videos, imagens etc, de algo ke realmente gosto.

   Desde a algum tempo tenho vindo a cada vez mais me apaixonar por todo o tipo de eventos climatericos, e nao sendo nem de longe especialista na materia, apanhei aki um forum no reino unido ke me chamou a atencao.

   Espero ke percebam ingles. Vejam o ke este Weathergeek tem a dizer deste inverno ke ai vem. Ele contra as previsoes (metoffice, NOOA, Joe Bastardi) o ano passado acertou em xeio em como o inverno ia ser super frio na europa.

  Em algumas coisas ele parece ter muitos dados em como este inverno e os proximos podem ser realmente GELADOS (corrento do golfo kuase parada, sun activity no maior low desde a muito, gases do vulcao da islandia ainda na atmosfera, e o verao mais frio no artico desde a 50 anos)

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/debate/newsdebate/r/t-10137958/p-1/index.html

   Se ele tiver razao este ano mando umas fotos daki de Inglaterra ;-)

De momento:

Ipswich-UK 

 5.7 °C
Mostly Cloudy
Humidity: 	94%
Wind: 	Calm
Visibility: 	10.0 kilometers
Dew Point: 	5 °C
Pressure: 	1018.5 hPa


----------



## Lousano (18 Set 2010 às 01:52)

Pirata disse:


> Ola a todos.
> 
> Este e o meu primeiro post neste forum, e desde ja agradeco todo o trabalho e tempo dedicado de todos vos para partilhar tanta informacao, videos, imagens etc, de algo ke realmente gosto.
> 
> ...



Olá, pirata e bem vindo ao fórum.

Venham lá esses relatos do Reino Unido.

PS: Por favor, tenta escrever com português correcto, sem abreviaturas tipo SMS.


----------



## Pek (18 Set 2010 às 12:05)

Quantidades de precipitação do dia 17-9-2010 na Catalunya: 

*216,8 mm* l'Ametlla de Mar 
164 mm Pratdip
134 mm Valls
123,4 mm Vandellòs
116,4 mm Barcelona-Maduixer
111,2 mm La Mussara
109,1 mm Vila-Rodona
106,4 mm a Bràfim
104,4 mm Masquefa
104,0 mm Pla de Manlleu
102,8 mm Aiguamúrcia
97,6 mm l'Albiol
95,9 mm Viladecans
95,4 mm Font Rubí
95,2 mm Esparraguera
90,4 mm Vacarisses


----------



## Meteo Caldas (18 Set 2010 às 20:35)

Boa Noite 

Hoje tivemos um dia de céu muito nublado da parte da manha tornando-se pouco nublado ao longo da tarde.

Temperatura Maxima 16,8

Temperatura Minima 7,9

Temperatura Actual 13,2
Humidade Actual 68%
Vento fraco de Norte

cumps


----------



## Rainy (18 Set 2010 às 23:19)

O desastre em Atrani na província italiana de Campania é muito semelhante ao da Madeira em Fevereiro.

Este ano vai ficar na historia dos anos extremos meteorologicos na Europa incluindo Portugal .


----------



## irpsit (19 Set 2010 às 10:40)

Seja o que viste nessa previsão não está muito correcto em dizerem que este verão foi o frio do Árctico dos últimos 50 anos!! Foi até talvez o verão (e ano) mais quente desde que há registos, pelo menos aqui na Islândia!




Pirata disse:


> Ola a todos.
> 
> Este e o meu primeiro post neste forum, e desde ja agradeco todo o trabalho e tempo dedicado de todos vos para partilhar tanta informacao, videos, imagens etc, de algo ke realmente gosto.
> 
> ...


----------



## Pek (20 Set 2010 às 18:59)

El fresco empieza a instalarse en algunas localidades y estaciones navarras y vascas (mínimas del día 19 de septiembre):

Remendía: -3,3 ºC
Urbasa: -1,2 ºC
Ezcároz: -1,5 ºC Esta localidad está a apenas 700 msnm.
Igorita: -3,2 ºC
Opakua: -2,6 ºC

 Ninguna se encuentra a gran altitud. La estación más alta es Remendía a 1047 msnm. Esta localidad navarra tiene una mínima absoluta para el período 2004-2009 de -24,8 ºC. 

 Saludos


----------



## MSantos (20 Set 2010 às 19:09)

Pek disse:


> El fresco empieza a instalarse en algunas localidades y estaciones navarras y vascas (mínimas del día 19 de septiembre):
> 
> Remendía: -3,3 ºC
> Urbasa: -1,2 ºC
> ...



Que frio, em Portugal as temperaturas ainda não baixaram dos 5.4ºC em Lamas de Mouro, se não me engano...


----------



## Meteo Caldas (20 Set 2010 às 21:05)

Boa Noite 
Tanto ontem como hoje tivemos dois dias de sol, com céu limpo e parece que é para continuar

Dados do dia 19
Temperatura Maxima 18,8
Temperatura Minima 5,9
Vento fraco de Nordeste

Dados do dia 20
Temperatura Maxima 23,8
Temperatura Minima 4,8 
Vento fraco a moderado de Nordeste

Temperatura Actual 13,6
Humidade Actual 73%
Vento fraco variavel

cumps


----------



## João Soares (20 Set 2010 às 21:35)

Meteo Caldas disse:


> Boa Noite
> Dados do dia 19
> Temperatura Minima 5,9
> 
> ...



Mínimas fresquinhas por Genebra! 
Continuações


----------



## irpsit (21 Set 2010 às 00:42)

Sigo por Reykjavík com máximas de 9ºC ao final da manhã, e uma temperatura que já andava nos 5ºC ao final da tarde, com chuva fria contínua e vento moderado de norte. No entanto, é uma sensação algo incrível para um português.

Obviamente hoje já nevou em parte considerável do país, nas zonas interiores: situação perfeitamente normal para Setembro. 

O que não era normal era o "calor" de 15-20ºC que registámos aqui há uma semana, devido a uma entrada tropical de sul. Foi o verão mais quente dos registos históricos, e provavelmente o inverno também.

A Islândia sob a influência da Corrente do Golfo apresenta temperaturas mérias de verão da ordem dos 10ºC, e do Inverno ligeiramente abaixo dos 0ºC. O clima é frequentemente chuvoso e ventoso. O "verão" é curto, durando apenas de Junho a Agosto. Em Setembro, o frio volta de novo.


----------



## AnDré (21 Set 2010 às 14:59)

> *Eslovénia: três mortos pelas cheias do fim-de-semana*
> 
> Também na Croácia a chuva causa estragos. Um homem foi salvo de morrer afogado no último minuto
> 
> ...


Fonte: TVI24

Segundo os dados da ogimet, a estação de Ljubljana / Bezigrad registou 110mm no dia 17 e 132mm no dia 18.


[ame="http://www.liveleak.com/view?i=4bc_1284997863"]LiveLeak.com - Raw: Dramatic Croatia Flood Rescue Caught on Tape[/ame]


----------



## Meteo Caldas (21 Set 2010 às 19:52)

Boa Noite 

Hoje tivemos um dia de ceu limpo da parte da manha,da parte da tarde apareceram cirrus, altocumos e um ou outro cumulo.

Um mes de Setembro que esta a ser mais quente e com um defice de precipitacao,pelo menos por enquanto.Vamos ver o que acontece nestes ultimos dias..

Temperatura Maxima 21,7
Temperatura Minima 8,1
Vento fraco de Norte

Temperatura Actual 16,3
Humidade Actual 79%
Vento fraco de noroeste

cumps


----------



## Meteo Caldas (22 Set 2010 às 16:44)

Boa Tarde 

Por ca temos mais um exelente dia de sol,com o verao a despedir-se em beleza   céu limpo ou pouco nublado durante todo dia e temperaturas mais que agradaveis para um fim de Setembro 

Temperatura Maxima 23,2
Temperatira Minima 10,2
Vento fraco de leste/nordeste

Agora sigo com 22graus,43% de humidade e vento fraco leste.

cumps


----------



## AnDré (22 Set 2010 às 17:12)

Meteo Caldas disse:


> Boa Tarde
> 
> Por ca temos mais um exelente dia de sol,com o verao a despedir-se em beleza   céu limpo ou pouco nublado durante todo dia e temperaturas mais que agradaveis para um fim de Setembro



No entanto as cores do Outono já se começam a notar nas montanhas.


----------



## MSantos (22 Set 2010 às 20:12)

Essas webcams têm uma panorâmica fantástica


----------



## belem (22 Set 2010 às 22:33)

Espectacular!


----------



## Vince (23 Set 2010 às 13:55)

AnDré disse:


> Fonte: TVI24
> Pelo que se pode ver no vídeo  que registou o momento, o homem não parece convencido a abandonar o barco. Parece mesmo discutir com o socorrista. Certo é que a embarcação estava mesmo condenada a naufragar e o dono não teve outro remédio senão deixar-se salvar «in extremis» de uma quase certa morte por afogamento. O helicóptero transportou socorrista e socorrido até terra firme, na margem do Sava.
> 
> LiveLeak.com - Raw: Dramatic Croatia Flood Rescue Caught on Tape




[ame="http://www.liveleak.com/view?i=4bc_1284997863"]LiveLeak.com - Raw: Dramatic Croatia Flood Rescue Caught on Tape[/ame]


A teimosia do senhor por pouco não fez com que lá ficassem os dois


----------



## Meteo Caldas (23 Set 2010 às 15:19)

Boa Tarde 

Ultimo dia de calor e sol por estes lados  a partir de amanha o tempo vai mudar bastante, com a chegada de uma frente activa, que esta nesta altura em formaçao na França  espero acumular entre 20 a 30 mm ate  domingo 

Temperatura actual e (maxima ate agora) 25,3 
Temperatura Minima 10,4
Humidade Actual 35%
Vento moderado de sudoeste 25km

cumps


----------



## Meteo Caldas (24 Set 2010 às 16:46)

Boa Tarde

Dia marcado por céu muito nublado,chuva fraca a moderada que comecou por volta das 07.00 e parou as 15h.Acumulei ate ao momento 9,8mm 

No resto do dia devo acumular mais qualquer coisa,em regime de aguaceiros.

Neste momento esta  sol mas rodeado de cumulos ameacadores 

Temperatura Minima 11,5
Temperatura Maxima 18,3 

Temperatura Actual 12,7 
Humidade Actual 80%
Vento moderado de sudoeste, rajada maxima 45km


PRECIPITACAO ACUMULADA ANO 2010=513,5MM


----------



## Meteo Caldas (24 Set 2010 às 19:57)

Boa Noite 

Sigo por aqui com alternancia de nuvens e abertas mas os aguaceiros passam todos ao lado  nao acumulei mais nada 

Temperatura nos 12graus,humidade 80%,vento fraco de oeste.


----------



## Meteo Caldas (25 Set 2010 às 17:14)

Boa Tarde 

Dia verdeiramente outonal este,aguaceiros moderados durante todo o dia e uma sensacao de bastante fresco. 

Precipitaçao Acumulada hoje (até ao momento) 11,3mm 
Temperatura Maxima 13,1 
Temperatura Minima 9,9

Temperatura Actual 12,7
Humidade Actual 75%
Vento fraco de noroeste

cumps


----------



## AnDré (25 Set 2010 às 17:37)

Meteo Caldas disse:


> Dia verdeiramente outonal este,aguaceiros moderados durante todo o dia e uma sensacao de bastante fresco.



Caiu um bom nevão acima dos 1700m (creio). Pelo menos na região leste da Suíça. 
De manhã tentei ver as webcams das montanhas, mas estava nevoeiro em todas elas.

Agora uma, aquela cuja imagem postei há 3 dias, levantou um pouco o véu, e dá para ver uma boa quantidade de neve.


----------



## Pek (25 Set 2010 às 19:21)

También ha nevado en el noreste de España, en la zona de los Pirineos con una cota de 2000-2100 msnm, aunque no tanto espesor como en los Alpes Suizos. Refugio de Amitges (Lleida) esta mañana:






 Ahora sigue nevando con -0,6 ºC a 2380 msnm (altura del refugio). En otras estaciones de la zona:

- Sasseuba (2200 msnm): -0,7 ºC a las 16:30 de la tarde
- Certascan (2400 msnm): -1,1 ºC a las 16:30 de la tarde

 Por cierto, la pasada madrugada helada (-0,6 ºC) en Mahide de Aliste (Zamora, 823 msnm) a 10-12 km en línea recta de la raya con Portugal por Petisqueira (pueblo hermanado con el mío). Mirad qué bonito (aunque sea un poco off topic)  :

"Los habitantes de la pedanía de Villarino de Manzanas y, con el paso de los años, de todo el municipio de Figueruela de Arriba celebran una romería fronteriza y de hermanamiento con la localidad portuguesa de Petisquiera. Los vecinos de ambas localidades se reúnen, desde 1985, el segundo domingo de mayo para honrar a la Reina de los Cielos. Las imágenes de la Virgen portuguesa y española se encuentran sobre el pontón que salva el cauce del Río Manzanas, donde no existe templo alguno y donde los feligreses se concentran al aire libre.

Tras la misa, que se celebra en los dos idiomas, llega el momento de los bailes populares y las canciones."

 Noticia de la romería de este año:

"La ribera del río Manzanas, tan mítica como mística, origen de realidades y leyendas desde más allá de la noche de los tiempos, allí donde sus cristalinas aguas marcan «La Raya», se convertía ayer en el paraíso natural de la fe, la cultura y la tradición, para festejar por todo lo alto la romería internacional en honor a Nuestra Señora la Virgen de Fátima con una fiesta del pueblo y para el pueblo que se ha convertido por méritos propios, de organizadores y de quienes a ella acuden cada año, en un claro ejemplo de convivencia y hermandad: solidaridad pura."

Fuente: www.aliste.info


----------



## Pek (26 Set 2010 às 19:21)

Vista esta mañana del Pirineo Central






 Algunos valores de temperatura en zonas pirenaicas

Mínimas hoy

Das (1100 msnm): -2.0 ºC
Llivia (1200 msnm): -3,0 ºC

Zonas de montaña (cubierto y nevando)

Refugi d'Amitges (2380m): -3,3 ºC. Ayer máxima de 0,4 ºC. El sensor de temperatura está a *10 metros* de altura sobre el suelo
Certascan (2400): -4,4 ºC
Sasseuba (2228): -4,1 ºC
Lac Redon (2247): -3,8 ºC
Salòria (2451): -3,8 ºC
Bonaigua (2266): -3,4 ºC

 Rango de temperaturas de hoy:

Sasseuba (2.228 m): Máx: -0,3ºC; Mín: -4,1ºC

 Para orientarnos. Localización exacta del Refugi d'Amitges (Parque Nacional de Aigüestortes i Estany de Sant Maurici; Provincia de Lleida), "círculo" () amarillo. Vista hacia el sur:






 Más de cerca. Foto del usuario Hondarribi en el foro de Las Montañas (www.mendiak.net)







 Lejos de la zona de Pirineos:

Calvos (Ourense, 890 msnm): -0,9 ºC (provisional)
Mouriscade (Pontevedra, *500 msnm*) -0,2ºC

 La máxima de hoy para la España continental se ha dado en Málaga: 29,2 ºC. No está mal la diferencia entre un punto y otro del mismo país. Situaciones meteorológicas para todos los gustos 

 En mi casa, Algete, ni una cosa ni la otra. Mínima de 7,4 ºC y máxima de 20,1 ºC. Día muy agradable. Ahora mismo 12,5 ºC y un ligero viento del noreste.


----------



## Pek (26 Set 2010 às 23:59)

Pirineos

 Pla de Beret (1873 msnm, Lleida): -5,8 ºC a las 00:00. Mínima del mes de septiembre: -7,1 ºC el día 23.

 No me resisto a poneros estas magníficas fotos del día de hoy de la zona de los picos Arriel-Palas-Balaitús en el Valle de Tena (Huesca). Imágenes captadas por el forero *danielrojillo223* del foro www.meteored.com en el topic de POLOS DEL FRIO, 2010-2011... (http://foro.meteored.com/foro+general+de+seguimiento/polos+del+frio+20102011-t123461.120.html)











 Y ojo con Duruelo de la Sierra (una de las localidades de que os hablé): -2,3 ºC en el casco urbano a las 22:47 UTC  

 En mi casa 11,2 ºC ahora mismo


----------



## Pek (27 Set 2010 às 01:18)

-3,3 ºC a las 00:02 UTC. El congelador de Duruelo sigue funcionando...

En mi casa 10,2 ºC. Por cierto, parece que la estación de Pla de Beret que citaba en mi anterior post está descalibrada. Hace frío pero no tanto...


----------



## Pek (27 Set 2010 às 10:31)

Bom dia!

 Finalmente en el interior del casco urbano de Duruelo (1185 msnm) una helada muy maja para ser septiembre: *-6,6 ºC*. Imaginaos el dato en el sensor de temperatura situado a las afueras del pueblo  

 Localización de Duruelo






 Foto de Pico Urbión (observador de la estación meteorológica de Duruelo) en www.meteored.com

 Localidad situada (junto a otras) en una inmensa masa boscosa de _Pinus sylvestris_ (el mismo pino de la taiga rusa). Vista de una pequeña parte de esta masa y otra localidad vecina: Covaleda (Soria)






 Foto de SoriaVictor en Panoramio

 Otras mínimas destacadas de localidades habitadas a no demasiada altitud:

 - Riocavado de la Sierra (Burgos, 1147 msnm): *-6,1 ºC* (provisional)
 - Siero de la Reina (León, 1180 msnm): *-6,0 ºC*
 - Besande (León, 1200 msnm): -5,1 ºC
 - Soria-Fuentecantos (Soria, 1030 msnm): -4,1 ºC
 - Hontoria del Pinar (Burgos, 1060 msnm): -3,8 ºC. Sensor de temperatura y garita a *9* metros de altura sobre el suelo en soporte instalado junto a la chimenea
 - Velilla del Río Carrión (Palencia, 1121 msnm): -3,6 ºC
 - Abioncillo (Soria, 980 msnm): -3,5 ºC
 - Remendía (Navarra, 1093 msnm): -3,1 ºC
 - Das (Girona, 1100 msnm): -3,1 ºC
 - Ansó (Huesca, 860 msnm): -3,0 ºC
 - Hacinas (Burgos, 1000 msnm): -3,0 ºC. Sensor de temperatura y garita a 4 metros de altura sobre el suelo en soporte colocada junto al tejado y la parte superior de la pared de la casa.
 - Vinuesa (Soria, 1100 msnm): -3,0 ºC

En mi casa no llegamos a tanto  Mínima de 5,9 ºC. Ahora mismo 13,1 ºC, 38% de humedad y viento en calma

Mínimas en las estaciones más cercanas a mis pueblos:

- Buitrago del Lozoya-Peñalta (Madrid, cerquita de Gargantilla): 0,6 ºC a 1005 msnm. Más parecida a mi pueblo
- Buitrago del Lozoya-DGT (Madrid): -1,5 ºC a 970 msnm. Registra mejor las inversiones que la anterior y que mi pueblo

- Mahide de Aliste (Zamora): -1,0 ºC a 823 msnm

 P.D.: También llama la atención (aunque no sea un valor tan bajo) la mínima de la estación de Mabegondo (MeteoGalicia) a 94 msnm cerquita de la costa y de A Coruña: 3,1 ºC;  la de Guitiriz (Lugo) a 430 msnm: -0,5 ºC; y la de Barbeitos (Pontevedra) a 570 msnm: -1,7 ºC


----------



## irpsit (27 Set 2010 às 16:58)

Sabem que mais?

Começo a reparar no padrão NAO- a voltar a surgir. 
Fluxo de leste pela Europa Central. Anticiclone e fluxo de norte por cá e pela Escandinávia. Foi assim no Inverno passado. Se esta tendência persistir, então poderemos ter episódios de novo bem frios neste Inverno, por parte da Europa.


----------



## Meteo Caldas (27 Set 2010 às 17:58)

Boa Tarde 

Depois de um fim de semana com os primeiros nevoes(a partir dos 1200 metros e acumulando 20 a 30cm desde os 1800m)ja nao se regista precipitacao desde ontem
.Por norma a neve aparece sempre na ultima semana de Setembro na Suiça..e mais uma vez foi o que aconteceu  (nao em muita quantidade,esta claro)

Ontem e hoje dias muito semelhantes,alternancia de céu pouco/muito nublado e temperaturas frescas 

Dados do dia 26 Domingo
Temperatura Maxima 13 
Temperatura Minima 4,8 
Vento fraco de noroeste

Dados do dia 27 Segunda-feira
Temperatura Maxima 13,3 
Temperatura Minima 3,1 


Temperatura Actual 11,8 
Humidade Actual 55%
Vento fraco oeste/sudoeste

cumps


----------



## Pek (27 Set 2010 às 23:59)

-1,0 ºC ya tiene Duruelo a las 22:37 UTC. Toda esa comarca es una auténtica geladeira 

 En mi casa 13,8 ºC y cielos con nubes altas que impiden que baje mucho y rápidamente la temperatura

 Edito (22:47 UTC): Duruelo -1,3 ºC y bajando...


----------



## Pek (28 Set 2010 às 01:47)

Me voy ya a dormir con 12,4 ºC en Algete y viento muy débil del norte-noreste.

 En el casco urbano de Duruelo a las 00:32 UTC tienen -2,4 ºC.

 Boa noite!


----------



## Pek (28 Set 2010 às 09:53)

Bom dia! 

 Hoy amanecemos en Algete con una mínima de 8,9 ºC. Ahora mismo 13,1 ºC, una humedad relativa del 49% y viento en calma

 En otros lugares de Iberia:

 - Remendía (Navarra): -4,2 ºC (mínima diezminutal)
 - Siero de la Reina (León): -4,0 ºC
 - Duruelo (Soria): -3,7 ºC
 - Cidones (Soria): -2,5 ºC

 Estaciones de referencia para mis pueblos:

 - Buitrago del Lozoya-Peñalta (Madrid): 3,9 ºC
 - Buitrago del Lozoya-DGT (Madrid): 2,0 ºC
 - Mahide de Aliste (Zamora): 0,3 ºC

 Edito: Dos nuevos valores para la recopilación de mínimas de ayer 27 de septiembre en localidades ibéricas: Besande (León, 1200 msnm) -5,1 ºC y Riocavado de la Sierra (Burgos, 1147 msnm) -6,1 ºC (provisional)


----------



## mesogeiakos (28 Set 2010 às 15:22)

Hi everyone after a long time.I hate to break your nice snowy pic final pages discussion but we just had official confirmation of the official statistics of Attica and Athens during August 2010
*
So Athens indeed once again managed to tie it's mean temperature record of July 2007 with an amazing 31.2C for August 2010*

Unfortunatelly data for Megara were not published officially so I have emailed the Observatory myself

So the data for Athens Observatory station for August 2010 are


*
Mean max 36.2C

Mean min 26.2C

Mean  31.2C!!!!*








*Once again Attica has managed the highest means for the whole summer of 2010 outperforming any other area in the continent.We are talking 5km distance from the sea with mean max over 36C and means over 31!!! *


In fact it is the 3rd month during the last decade that Athens managed a mean temp of over 31.0C!!!This is amazing and by far the warmest mean in the continent ever!!


----------



## Meteo Caldas (28 Set 2010 às 17:46)

Boa Tarde 

Dia de céu muito/pouco nublado,mas com bastantes abertas da parte da tarde.Agora mesmo, encontra-se praticamento limpo  

Temperatura Maxima 14,5°C
Temperatura Minima 2,2°C 

Temperatura Actual 14°C
Humidade Actual 55%
Vento fraco de Nordeste 

Cumps


----------



## Pek (29 Set 2010 às 00:13)

Boa noite! 

Me voy a dormir con 14,1 ºC en Algete, 41% de humedad relativa y viento muy débil del norte-noreste. Se nota la subida de las temperaturas.

A pesar de ese ascenso térmico parece que no se van a librar de la helada en Duruelo: 0,6 ºC a las 23:47. En otros lugares de la Península ya más metidos en las montañas y a altura moderada ya está helando: Banhs de Tredós (Pirineo Catalán, 1720 msnm): -0,7 ºC a las 23:57.

En Mahide (3,9 ºC a las 00:00) parece que también se acercarán a la helada y costará algo más en Buitrago del Lozoya-DGT (6,3 ºC a las 23:40)

Nota: Todas las horas están dadas en el horario portugués.


----------



## Gerofil (29 Set 2010 às 14:44)

A AEMET está hoje parcialmente em baixo devido à greve geral em Espanha.


----------



## Meteo Caldas (29 Set 2010 às 15:10)

Boa tarde 

Por Geneve, tivemos uma manha de céu limpo,bastante agradavel com o passar das horas..agora surge uma densa barreira de estratocumulos a norte e oeste que ja vao tapando o sol.  sinal de uma pequena frente que se espera para amanha mas muito fraquinha(5mm no maximo) 

A notar mais uma minima bem fresquinha de apenas 2,5°C

Temperatura Maxima 16,2
Temperatura Actual 15,5
Humidade Actual 55%
Vento fraco de Nordeste

cumps


----------



## Pek (29 Set 2010 às 22:07)

Boa noite!

Hoy hemos tenido en Algete una máxima de 23,9 ºC y una mínima de 9,5 ºC. Ahora mismo 16,4 ºC, una 40% de humedad y viento en calma.

En las estaciones de referencia de mis pueblos mínimas finalmente de 0,6 ºC en Mahide y 1,9 ºC en Buitrago-DGT.

En el resto de España (sin rebuscar mucho que hoy tengo un poco de prisa):

- Remendía: -2,7 ºC
- Duruelo: -2,6 ºC
- Das: -2,1 ºC

En lugares despoblados destaca la estación de Aguas Amargas (1615 msnm en Teruel, muy cerquita de la localidad de Griegos, a similar altitud. En esa zona del Sistema Ibérico todos los pueblos están a gran altitud. Los hay rondando los 1600 msnm e incluso algo más, como Griegos) con los siguientes valores mínimos para los tres últimos días (parece mentira que sea septiembre por esos valores pero es así):

*Día 27: -6,5ºC*
Día 28: -3,4ºC
*Día 29: -7,2ºC*

 Este es el lugar en invierno. La foto es del mismo forero que lleva la estación, Drakis. 
Fuente: http://drakis.lacoctelera.net/categoria/invierno







 La estación sólo lleva dos años y mirad qué valores mínimos sólo para *2009*

 10 de enero.........*-26.1*
 20 de diciembre....*-24.3*
 16 de diciembre....*-22.3*

 Casi nada 

 Temperaturas máximas del día 29 en España en estaciones oficiales:

- Jerez de la Frontera: 32,0 ºC
- Murcia: 30,8 ºC
- Córdoba: 30,0 ºC

 Precipitaciones en algunas estaciones de la red Meteoclimatic y Meteogalicia hasta las 23:39 de hoy

- Lugo-Campus (Lugo).............11,6 mm
- Abegondo (A Coruña)............10,8 mm
- Gijón (Somió) (Asturias).........9,2 mm
- Sant Mateu d'Albarca (Ibiza)...8,6 mm


----------



## stormy (29 Set 2010 às 23:08)

Pek disse:


> Boa noite!
> 
> Hoy hemos tenido en Algete una máxima de 23,9 ºC y una mínima de 9,5 ºC. Ahora mismo 16,4 ºC, una 40% de humedad y viento en calma.
> 
> ...



A nossa peninsula é um mundo...


----------



## MSantos (29 Set 2010 às 23:31)

stormy disse:


> A nossa peninsula é um mundo...



Sem duvida


----------



## Pek (30 Set 2010 às 20:04)

Boa noite!

Hoy hemos tenido en Algete una máxima de 23,7 ºC y una mínima de 9,9 ºC. Ahora mismo 18,4 ºC, un 36% de humedad y viento en calma.

En las estaciones de referencia de mis pueblos mínimas finalmente de 3,0 ºC en Mahide, 2,3 ºC en Buitrago-DGT y 4,8 ºC en Buitrago-Peñalta.

En el resto de España y hablando sólo para localidades habitadas (sigue helando en algunas zonas a pesar de los días cálidos que está haciendo):

- Duruelo: -1,0 ºC
- Das: -0,2 ºC

Temperaturas máximas del día 30 en España en estaciones oficiales:

- Jerez de la Frontera: 32,1 ºC
- Murcia: 31,6 ºC
- Córdoba: 30,6 ºC

Precipitaciones en algunas estaciones de la red Meteoclimatic y AEMET hasta las 19:54 (hora portuguesa) de hoy

- Mutriku (Guipuzcoa):.........................8,2 mm
- Hendaya-frontera (Guipuzcoa):...........7,2 mm
- San Sebastián-Igueldo (Guipuzcoa):.... 7,0 mm (hasta las 19:00)
- Noia-Protección Civil (A Coruña):.........6,6 mm
- San Sebastián-Bidebieta (Guipuzcoa):..6,4 mm


----------



## Meteo Caldas (30 Set 2010 às 20:58)

Boa Noite 

Neste ultimo dia de Setembro tivemos um dia marcado por ceu pouco/muito nublado da parte da manha..a partir da hora do almoco tornou-se muito nublado e por volta das 18 comecou a  entretanto ja parou 

Acumulei 4mm e fecho o mes de Setembro com 55mm 

Neste momento céu muito nublado,temperatura 13°C,humidade 90%,vento fraco de noroeste 

Temperatura Maxima 16,5°C
Temperatura Minima 9,7°C

Cumps


----------



## Meteo Caldas (1 Out 2010 às 14:29)

Boa Tarde 

Primeiro dia de Outubro, marcado por céu pouco nublado de cumulos humilis e mediocris e temperatura em subida 

Temperatura Minima 8,2°C
Temperatura Maxima e Actual 18,5°C
Humidade Actual 32 % 
Vento fraco a moderado de Sudoeste

Cumps


----------



## Meteo Caldas (1 Out 2010 às 21:14)

Boa Noite 

Sigo com céu muito nublado,temperatura em 12°C,humidade 77% e vento fraco de noroeste.

Temperatura Maxima ainda chegou aos 19°C


----------



## Meteo Caldas (2 Out 2010 às 12:13)

Boa Tarde 

Dia espectacular por aqui com céu limpo e temperatura quente 

Temperatura Actual e Maxima (de momento) 20,1°C 
Temperatura Minima 9,2°C
Humidade Actual 48%
Vento fraco de Sudoeste


----------



## Gerofil (2 Out 2010 às 17:05)

*Inundações na Alemanha*

As chuvas torrenciais de Setembro deixaram o Leste da Alemanha debaixo de água. As autoridades evacuaram as localidades mais ameaçadas pela subida das águas do Elba, do Spree e do Schwarze Elster.
Mais de 2500 pessoas foram deslocadas das suas casas, para evitar o pior. “Os diques estão a sofrer uma enorme pressão. Em certos locais, a água galgou os diques”, explica Matthias Platzeck. O primeiro-ministro do ‘lander’ de Brandeburgo congratula-se, contudo, com a organização dos socorros: “Tenho a impressão de que a luta contra a catástrofe está organizada de forma formidável. O desafio é enorme.”
A zona Sul do ‘lander’ de Brandeburgo é a mais atingida, sobretudo a cidade de Esterwerda. As escolas ao longo do Elba e dos seus afluentes foram encerradas e e os transportes públicos foram suspensos.
A Agência Ambiental de Brandeburgo prevê que a situação continue crítica durante as próximas 48 horas.

Euronews


----------



## Meteo Caldas (2 Out 2010 às 19:51)

Boa Noite 

Tarde bem quente para esta altura do ano  Maxima de 24,2°C 

Agora sigo ainda com 15,2°C,humidade nos 65% e vento fraco de norte.


----------



## Meteo Caldas (2 Out 2010 às 23:51)

Boa Noite 

Sigo com ceu muito nublado,temperatura 12,9°C,humidade 80%,vento nulo.
Alguns aguaceiros a sul e oeste de Geneve,mas por aqui nao deve cair nada 

A festa  esta madrugada vai estar no litoral norte Portugues  Disfrutem 

Cumps


----------



## Meteo Caldas (3 Out 2010 às 12:13)

Boa Tarde 

Por aqui sigo com ceu pouco nublado a limpo e mais um dia de temperatura elevada   pouco normal estas temperaturas maximas para a epoca em que estamos..e segundo os modelos vamos estar sempre com maximas de 20°C até ao dia 15 pelo menos  

Temperatura Minima 9,6°C
Temperatura Maxima e Actual 19°C 
Humidade Actual 60%
Vento fraco de Leste


----------



## Chasing Thunder (3 Out 2010 às 14:16)

Incrivél o acumulado em Fornelos de Montes ( galiza) 167,2mm


----------



## AnDré (3 Out 2010 às 14:29)

Meteo Caldas disse:


> Por aqui sigo com ceu pouco nublado a limpo e mais um dia de temperatura elevada   pouco normal estas temperaturas maximas para a epoca em que estamos..e segundo os modelos vamos estar sempre com maximas de 20°C até ao dia 15 pelo menos



A camada de neve que caiu a semana passada acima dos 1500m, já só se faz presente acima dos 2000m. 





A vermelho a quantidade de neve (em altura) diária.
A azul a quantidade de neve (em altura), acumulada.







A imagem não corresponde ao local da estação, embora sejam ambas na Suíça e mais ou menos à mesma cota.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (3 Out 2010 às 16:40)

Fornelos de Montes 181,6mm


----------



## Chasing Thunder (3 Out 2010 às 17:09)

Rajada Máxima na galiza foi de 162,4 kmh em Lardeira.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (3 Out 2010 às 18:06)

E chegou aos 190mm acumulados em fornelo de montes galiza.


----------



## Meteo Caldas (3 Out 2010 às 20:00)

Grandes registos na Galiza,como se previa  

Por aqui tive uma maxima de 23,4°C,muito alta 

Por agora sigo com 15°C,humidade 70% e vento fraco de norte 

céu pouco nublado


----------



## Chasing Thunder (3 Out 2010 às 22:00)

E continua a aumentar o acumulado em Fornelos de Montes ( galiza), vai em 200,6mm


----------



## Pek (3 Out 2010 às 22:06)

Algunos datos de precipitación en Galicia en el día de hoy (MeteoGalicia y Meteoclimatic) hasta las 21:50 (hora portuguesa):

- Fornelos de Montes: 200,6 mm
- Serra do Faro: 163,7 mm
- Outeiros: 159,0 mm
- Cabeza de Manzaneda: 145,8 mm

En Fornelos de Montes el episodio de precipitación se inició ayer con 21 mm. Lo que hace un total en el episodio de 221,6 mm hasta el momento 

Esa estación de Fornelos es la automática a 705 msnm. Muy cerca está la estación manual de Fornelos de Montes (759 msnm) con un valor medio normal de precipitación anual de *3283 mm* para el período 1971-2000 (media de dicho período obtenida por correlaciones con Vigo-Peinador de referencia). Parece que llueve por ahí...

Por cierto, mínima de -0,6 ºC hoy en Duruelo...En la estación a las afueras de dicha localidad mínima absoluta para septiembre de *-7,9 ºC*


----------



## Meteo Caldas (4 Out 2010 às 18:52)

Boa Noite 

Dia de céu pouco nublado da parte da manha, tornando-se muito nublado por volta das 13h e a partir das 15h começou a  

Desde entao, tem estado sempre a chover fraco a moderado e ja acumulei os  primeiros 5,2mm de Outubro 

Chuva fraca a moderada 
Temperatura Actual 15,5°C
Humidade Actual 90%
Vento moderado de Sudoeste rajada maxima de 45km/h 

Temperatura Maxima 20,9 °C
Temperatura Minima 8,8°C

Cumps


----------



## Pek (5 Out 2010 às 00:22)

Un dato de ayer, día 3 de octubre, en la EMA de AEMET en Novas (Pontevedra): *265* mm en todo el día (a lo que habría que sumar lo que cayera el día anterior). De esos 265 mm, *223 mm* cayeron en 6 horas (de 02h a 08h)  Espectacular.

 Fornelos de Montes al final ayer se quedó con 203,2 mm, que junto a los 21 del día anterior, hace un total de 224,2 mm en el episodio 

 Por cierto, a las 00:32 (hora portuguesa) -0,1 ºC en Duruelo, buena helada van a pillar hoy. En mi casa 10,3 ºC y en Mahide 2,2 ºC.

 Boa noite!


----------



## Meteo Caldas (5 Out 2010 às 19:23)

Boa Noite 

Ontem acabei por acumular um total de 6,1mm 
Hoje dia de céu muito nublado da parte da manha,da parte da tarde algumas abertas,mas muito raras. 

Neste momento céu muito nublado,temperatura 15°C,humidade 78%,vento fraco de oeste.

Temperatura Minima 13,3 °C  (a mais quente dos ultimos 20 dias)
Temperatura Maxima 19,1°C 
Vento moderado de Sudoeste (rajada maxima de 37k/h)

A partir de amanha e pelo menos ate domingo voltam as condicoes anticiclonicas,com temperaturas a rondar os 20°C 

Cumps


----------



## Pek (6 Out 2010 às 01:50)

Mínimas del día 5 de octubre en las dos poblaciones que estoy siguiendo:

- Duruelo:....... -2,1 ºC
- Cantalojas:... -1,9 ºC


 Mis pueblos:

- Mahide:................0,3 ºC
- Buitrago-Peñalta:... 0,1 ºC


 Máximas más elevadas de la España peninsular y Baleares en estaciones oficiales:

- Tortosa:.................. 28,5 ºC
- Bilbao:..................... 28,1 ºC  El efecto Foehn en la costa cantábrica con viento sur es brutal
- Jerez de la Frontera:.. 28.0 ºC 


 Precipitaciones en algunas estaciones de MeteoGalicia 

- Muralla (A Coruña):........ 72,8 mm
- Coto Muiño (A Coruña):.. 53,6 mm

 Ojo que Muralla también es una de las zonas con registros muy altos de precipitación media anual. Muy cerca y a sólo *260 msnm* está la estación de AEMET de Dodro-A Poza que en la serie 1971-2000 tiene una media anual de precipitaciones de *3059 mm*. Y en la estación de Muralla (a 661 msnm) llueve bastante más...

 Dodro-A Poza (valores de precipitación en mm para los distintos meses. Período 1971-2000): 419...375...251...195...225...130...76...91...198...313...347...439...Anual: 3059

 En Algete mínima de 6,8 ºC. Ahora mismo 10,3 ºC y un 70% de humedad relativa. Viento en calma

 Boa noite!


----------



## Meteo Caldas (6 Out 2010 às 09:08)

Bom Dia 

Inicio de manha com céu pouco nublado,presença de cirrus e cirrustratos,que nao impede o dominio total do Rei Sol 

Temperatura Minima 9,2°C
Temperatura Actual 12,5°C
Humidade Actual 88%
Vento fraco variavel
Pressao 1014.1 hPa em subida

Cumps


----------



## Meteo Caldas (6 Out 2010 às 10:22)

Sigo com céu pouco nublado,temperatura a subir 14,5°C,humidade a descer, 80%,vento fraco variavel. 
Pressao estavel nos 1014.2hPa


----------



## Meteo Caldas (6 Out 2010 às 19:15)

Boa Tarde 

Tarde de sol com céu pouco nublado e temperatura bem agradavel 

Temperatura Maxima 20,0°C
Temperatura Minima 9,2°C

Temperatura Actual 15°C
Humidade Actual 85%
Vento fraco quadrante Norte

Os modelos nao continuam nada animadores,nem frio, nem chuva a vista..os suiços ja andam loucos 

Cumps


----------



## Meteo Caldas (6 Out 2010 às 22:45)

Sigo com uma temperatura de 11,8°C,90% de humidade e vento fraco.

Céu completamente limpo nesta altura.


----------



## Mário Barros (7 Out 2010 às 00:00)

*Hungria: Vazamento resíduos tóxicos ameaça contaminar o ar*


> O «barro vermelho» que inundou 40 quilómetros do sudoeste da Hungria com metais pesados altamente poluentes pode representar um grave risco para a saúde humana se forem inalados os restos de pó que ficarem no fim do processo de secagem, advertiu hoje a organização ambientalista Greenpeace.
> 
> O vazamento, provocado pela ruptura na segunda-feira de um dique da empresa MAL Zrt, fabricante de alumínio, já causou quatro mortes e deixou seis pessoas desaparecidas.
> 
> ...



Algumas fotos do sucedido.



























http://www.boston.com/bigpicture/2010/10/a_flood_of_toxic_sludge.html


----------



## Meteo Caldas (7 Out 2010 às 09:57)

Incriveis imagens 

Hoje tivemos a visita do nevoeiro,quando sai de casa as 06.30, era bem cerrado!  mas rapidamente levantou e agora o céu encontra-se totalmente limpo.

Temperatura Minma 9,5°C
Temperatura Actual 14,2°C
Humidade Actual 82%
Vento fraco de Leste
Pressao Atmosferica 1019hPa


----------



## Meteo Caldas (7 Out 2010 às 11:05)

Sigo ja com 16,2°C,humidade 75%,vento fraco de nordeste.

Céu limpo.


----------



## Meteo Caldas (7 Out 2010 às 11:39)

http://www.sat24.com/image.ashx?country=de&type=slide&time=&index=1&sat=

Nevoeiro denso no Sul da Alemanha e Norte da Suiça


----------



## Mário Barros (7 Out 2010 às 12:10)

Meteo Caldas disse:


> http://www.sat24.com/image.ashx?country=de&type=slide&time=&index=1&sat=
> 
> Nevoeiro denso no Sul da Alemanha e Norte da Suiça



Deve estar a causar um belo caos nos aeroportos.


----------



## Mário Barros (7 Out 2010 às 12:16)

*Maré vermelha na Hungria chega ao Danúbio e ameaça ecossistema do rio*



> O fluxo tóxico provocado por um acidente industrial na Hungria atingiu hoje de manhã o Danúbio, ameaçando o ecossistema do rio, anunciou um responsável do serviço das águas húngaro
> 
> As amostras de água colhidas na confluência do rio Raab com o Danúbio mostram uma taxa de alcalinidade ligeiramente superior ao normal, entre 8,96 e 9,07, disse.
> 
> ...


----------



## Meteo Caldas (7 Out 2010 às 19:08)

Boa Noite

Continuacao do céu limpo durante o resto da tarde e temperatura agradavel 

Neste momento comeca o nevoeiro a aparecer 

Temperatura Maxima 20,2°C (em 7 dias de outubro houve 5 dias com temperatura superior a 20°C e duas na casa dos 19°C) 

Temperatura Actual 16,9°C
Humidade Actual 75%
Vento Fraco variavel


----------



## Meteo Caldas (7 Out 2010 às 20:26)

Sigo com nevoeiro nao muito denso,temperatura 14,1°C,humidade 88%,vento fraco de norte.

Pressao atmosferica 1018hPa


----------



## Meteo Caldas (8 Out 2010 às 09:28)

Bom dia 

Manha marcada pelo nevoeiro,que ainda predomina. estes nevoeiros aparecem de vez em quando nesta altura do ano,em altitudes abaixo de 1000m, a partir desse valor é o sol radioso  que domina,como é o caso de hoje. 

Temperatura Minima 12,0°C
Temperatura Actual 14°C
Humidade Actual 85%
Vento fraco variavel

Pressao Atmosferica 1019.3hPa 

http://www.hb9bza.net/netcam/netcam1.jpg


----------



## Meteo Caldas (8 Out 2010 às 11:49)

Persiste o nevoeiro,vamos ver se dura o dia todo ou se dissipa para a tarde  eu acredito que se vai dissipar 

Temperatura Actual 14,7°C
Humidade Actual 82%
Vento fraco de norte


----------



## Meteo Caldas (8 Out 2010 às 13:30)

Boa Tarde

Finalmente o nevoeiro começa a ceder e o sol ja espreita de vez em quando 

Temperatura Actual 15,5°C
Humidade Actual 80%
Vento fraco de Leste


----------



## AnDré (8 Out 2010 às 13:35)

Meteo Caldas disse:


> Persiste o nevoeiro,vamos ver se dura o dia todo ou se dissipa para a tarde  eu acredito que se vai dissipar



Tem-se vindo a dissipar.
No entanto às 9h15 UTC (11:15 na Suíça), ainda havia bastante.







Uma imagem de Magglingen (30km a noroeste de Berna).






Quanto a neve, já só nos pontos mais altos dos Alpes.
Aos 2500m, já não há nada outra vez.

Weissfluhjoch, Davos, a 2690m de altitude
9,4ºC às 14:30 locais.


----------



## Pirata (8 Out 2010 às 14:25)

Aqui por Inglaterra, tem estado uma neblina a cobrir o ceu durante quase todo o dia.

    O sol espreitou durante uma hora e ja temos de novo a neblina a cobrir o ceu de novo.

   Em Londres tem estado muito nevoeiro tambem, o que condicionou varios voos pela manha.


    Neste momento Temperatura: 15.9 Celcius
                          Chuva acumulada: 0 mm per hour
                          Velocidade do vento: 11 mph 
                          Temperatura que se sente: 11.8 Celcius 
                          Tempestades activas: 0


----------



## irpsit (8 Out 2010 às 16:46)

Tempo ainda muito bom por Viena. Céu pouco nublado, vento fraco de leste.
Sigo com máximas a rondar os 20ºC e mínimas a rondar os 10ºC.
Temperaturas bem quentes para a altura do ano...


----------



## Pirata (8 Out 2010 às 17:08)

E sempre a mesma coisa. Quando o resto da europa esta com umas temperaturas excelentes e bom tempo, devido as altas pressoes localizadas mesmo no meio da europa, portugal esta a levar com chuvas fortes, vento e trovoadas hehe.


----------



## Meteo Caldas (8 Out 2010 às 21:21)

Boa Noite

O Nevoeiro acabou por dissipar-se ao longo da tarde, ainda assim a temperatura maxima nao subiu tanto como nos dias anteriores 

Temperatura Maxima 16,6°C (a mais BAIXA de Outubro)
Temperatura Actual 12,3°C
Humidade Actual 90%
Vento fraco norte
Pressao 1018hPa


----------



## nimboestrato (9 Out 2010 às 05:06)

[/URL]  Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/IMG]

Tanto sul nas Astúrias, Cantábrico e País Basco , desemboca em noites tropicais, mesmo fora de época.
Santander 26º, Bilbao, 25º a esta hora,em plena madrugada,  só pode ser obra de muito sul com trajecto continental, ajudado pela orografia.
O sotavento algarvio conhece bem essas noites, com muito norte...


----------



## Meteo Caldas (9 Out 2010 às 09:40)

Bom Dia 

Segundo dia consecutivo que amanhece com nevoeiro

Mais uma vez ele esta bem presente  em grande parte da suica,sul da alemanha,norte de italia e nordeste de frança 

http://www.sat24.com/image.ashx?country=eu&type=last&time=&sat=

http://www.hb9bza.net/netcam/netcam1.jpg

Temperatura Minima 11,9°C
Temperatura Actual 13,7°C
Humidade Actual 90%
Vento fraco de leste

cumps


----------



## Meteo Caldas (9 Out 2010 às 13:52)

Boa Tarde

Inicia-se a dissipacao do nevoeiro por Geneve.
Temperatura 15,6°C
Humidade 80%
Vento fraco de sudeste
Pressao 1018hPa


----------



## Meteo Caldas (9 Out 2010 às 20:43)

Boa Noite 

Tarde de sol, depois do nevoeiro da manha 

Temperatura Maxima 16,5°C

Temperatura Actual 12,8°C
Humidade Actual 80%
Vento fraco de nordeste

Pressao Atmosferica 1014,2hPa


----------



## Gerofil (9 Out 2010 às 23:58)

Mapa de raios desta noite em Espanha:


----------



## FSantos (10 Out 2010 às 00:30)

5929 raios em 6 horas!


----------



## Meteo Caldas (10 Out 2010 às 09:03)

Bom Dia

Amanhece, pelo terceiro dia consecutivo com nevoeiro  hoje mais denso e cai mesmo uns chuviscos que acumularam 0,3mm ate agora 

http://www.hb9bza.net/netcam/netcam1.jpg


Temperatura Minima 13,3°C
Temperatura Actual 13,5°C
Humidade Actual 95%
Vento fraco


----------



## Meteo Caldas (10 Out 2010 às 13:20)

Sigo com céu muito nublado num mix de nevoeiro e nuvens medias e altas que comecam a chegar do Sul 
O vento aumentou de velocidade e encontra-se moderado de nordeste.

Temperatura 14,5°C,humidade 82%.


----------



## Pirata (10 Out 2010 às 14:08)

Depois de dois dias de neblina o dia inteiro, hoje esta um autentico dia de verao. Ceu azul sem umaunica unvem, uma temperatura agradavel e quase sem vento.

  Sigo com:

              Temperatura: 16.3 Celcius
              Precipitacao: 0 mm per hour
              Velocidade do vento: 7 mph 
              Parece estar: 14.3 Celcius 
              Tempestades activas: 0


----------



## Meteo Caldas (10 Out 2010 às 21:00)

Boa Noite 

Sigo com o céu muito nublado,nevoeiro.Nao houve sol durante todo o dia.
Estive a ver as previsoes e dao nevoeiro para os proximos 6 dias pelo menos  espero que se enganem.. 

http://www.meteo-geneve.ch/webcams.html

Temperatura Maxima 15,8°C
Temperatura Actual 13°C
Humidade Actual 82%
Vento moderado Nordeste 

Pressao1004,2hPa

cumps


----------



## Meteo Caldas (11 Out 2010 às 09:23)

Bom Dia 

Mais uma manha de nevoeiro, mas ja com o sol a tentar aparecer, vamos ver se hoje ganha a batalha, ao contrario de ontem 

Temperatura Minima 11°C
Temperatura Actual 11,5°C
Humidade Actual 75%
Vento moderado e desagradavel de Nordeste, media de 20km/h.


----------



## Pirata (11 Out 2010 às 13:10)

Bom dia

   Depois de um agosto e setembro vergonhosos parece que o verao chegou ao Reino Unido. Tem sido uma sequencia de quase uma semana de bom tempo sem uma gota de chuva.

Sigo com:

                Temperatura: 15.4 Celcius
                Chuva acumulada: 0 mm per hour
                Velocidade do vento: 8 mph 
                Parecem estar: 13.3 Celcius 
                Tempestades activas: 0


----------



## Meteo Caldas (11 Out 2010 às 15:22)

Boa Tarde

Sigo com céu muito nublado,nevoeiro,nuvens altas e medias.o sol raramente se mostra  O vento continua moderado, de Nordeste(rajada maxima de 31km)

Temperatura Maxima 14,5°C
Temperatura Actual 13,7°C
Humidade Actual 65%
Pressao 1007,2hPa

http://www.hb9bza.net/netcam/netcam1.jpg

cumps


----------



## Meteo Caldas (11 Out 2010 às 20:07)

Boa Noite

Sigo com céu muito nublado,nuvens altas,medias e nevoeiro..continuo na mesma tonica e por mais uns quantos dias..



Frio a serio, talvez la para o fim do mes..quanto a chuva nos proximos 10 dias nada..

Temperatura Actual 10,5°C
Humidade Actual 78%
Vento fraco de norte


----------



## Gerofil (12 Out 2010 às 00:27)

*ROMÉNIA: Primeiros grandes frios do Outono*

Na elaboração do meu Ranking Meteorológico Europeu tenho "apanhado" *registos de 10 a 15 graus negativos nos últimos dias na Roménia*. Uma pesquisa no Google News confirma o clima rigoroso que já afecta grande parte do leste da Europa:




Os turistas que estiveram neste fim de semana em Poiana Brasov tinha neve. Temperaturas muito baixas para outubro, combinada com a precipitação, têm levado à queda nos flocos de neve em abundância. Embora o fenômeno foi registrado pela primeira vez, duram mais do que na semana passada, desta vez sentou-se e neve na estrada. O movimento foi realizado com muita dificuldade, principalmente porque os carros ainda não estavam prontos para correr em condições de inverno. 
Também devido às condições meteorológicas, dez turistas em Brasov, Ramnicu Valcea Victoria Transfagarasan permaneceu encalhado. A tempestade que soprou mais de 100 km / h zăpdada e pesada levou os turistas para ficar na casa de campo Balea Lac.

Brasov (Tradução Google)

*Neve em Predeal (Brasov) ( 08/09/2010)*


----------



## Meteo Caldas (12 Out 2010 às 09:46)

Bom dia 

Mais uma manha de nevoeiro, a quinta consecutiva..

Temperatura Minima 5,5°C (mais baixa de Outubro)
Temperatura Actual 10,2°C
Humidade Actual 80%
Vento moderado de Nordeste

http://www.hb9bza.net/netcam/netcam1.jpg


----------



## Pirata (12 Out 2010 às 11:43)

Bom dia

   Aqui comecou nublado o dia, mas agora o sol ja espreita.

   Temperatura  13.6 °C   
   vel. vento  6 mph 
   dir. vento  NNW (341°)  
   Humidade 67 % 
   Barometro 1014 mB estavel  
             Max. e Min. 
   max 13.6 °C as 11:33  min 9.0 °C as 3:51  
             Vel. max vento
   max 11 mph as 11:25  min 0 mph as 3:25  
   Precipitacao acumulado hoje 0 mm


----------



## Meteo Caldas (12 Out 2010 às 11:48)

Finalmente o sol ganhou a batalha  grandes abertas agora, ainda assim bastantes nuvens no céu..

Temperatura Actual 13°C
Humidade Actual 70%
Vento moderado de Nordeste


----------



## AnDré (12 Out 2010 às 12:13)

Nos vales mais encaixados o nevoeiro ainda persiste:








Stockhorn, perto de Berna





Na Eslovénia:


----------



## Meteo Caldas (12 Out 2010 às 15:09)

Boa Tarde

Uma tarde de sol aqui por Geneve mas fresca, até ao momento..ja outras zonas da Suiça continuam invadidas pelo nevoeiro, especialmente as zonas mais baixas e nos vales das montanhas como referiu o Andre..

Temperatura Actual e Maxima 14,2°C
Humidade Actual 63%
Vento Moderado de Nordeste(reforça a sensacao de frio)


----------



## Meteo Caldas (12 Out 2010 às 19:04)

Boa Noite 

Sigo com céu a ficar coberto de nuvens altas,para ja ainda nao voltou o nevoeiro 

Temperatura Maxima 14,2°C
Temperatura Actual 12°C
Humidade Actual 70%
Vento fraco de Norte


----------



## Pirata (13 Out 2010 às 10:36)

Bom dia a todos. Hoje sigo com:

Temperatura  10.5 °C     
Vel. Vento  9 mph 
Direcao Vento  NNW (334°)   
Humidade 65 % 
Barometro 1014 mB estavel  
Temp Peaks 
Max 10.5 °C as 10:25  Min 9.8 °C as 7:06  
Wind Peaks 
Max 12 mph as 4:26  Min 3 mph as 0:19  
Precipitacao Acumulada 0 mm


----------



## Meteo Caldas (13 Out 2010 às 11:53)

Bom Dia 

Para variar um pouco, mais um dia de nevoeiro,o sexto consecutivo..hoje esta bastante denso e nao vai ser facil o sol aparecer 
Temperatura Minima 11°C
Temperatura Actual 12,5°C
Humidade Actual 69%
Vento fraco de norte/nordeste

cumps


----------



## Meteo Caldas (13 Out 2010 às 16:22)

Boa Tarde

Dia de Outono hoje, com o nevoeiro a persistir o dia todo!  Acompanhado de um vento fraco a moderado,esta bastante desagradavel na rua 

Temperatura Maxima e Actual 12,9°C
Humidade Actual 65%
Vento moderado de Nordeste


----------



## Meteo Caldas (14 Out 2010 às 10:04)

Bom Dia 

Outro dia de Nevoeiro,o sétimo consecutivo.. 

http://www.sat24.com/image.ashx?country=fr&type=slide&time=&index=1&sat=

Para Sabado e Domingo preve-se a chegada de aguaceiros que serao de neve acima dos 1000m 

Temperatura Minima 9,0°C
Temperatura Actual 10,7°C
Humidade Actual 68%
Vento fraco de Nordeste


----------



## Pirata (14 Out 2010 às 14:14)

Boa tarde

   Mais um dia "Farrusco", muitas nuvem baixas e alguns pingos mas nada que acumule sequer.


Temperatura  12.1 °C   
Vel Vento  3 mph Direccao  NW (321°)  
Humidade 74 % 
Barometro 1014 mB Estavel 
Temps
Max 12.3 °C as 12:51  Min 8.6 °C as 5:48  
Vento 
Max 10 mph as 0:17  Min 0 mph as 0:41  
Precipitacao acumulada 0 mm


----------



## Meteo Caldas (14 Out 2010 às 16:05)

Boa Tarde

Começa o Sol a aparecer (as 17 da tarde )neste momento.. o vento tornou-se mais forte e esta fresco

Temperatura Maxima 12,3°C 
Temperatura Actual 11,8°C 
Humidade Actual 62%
Vento moderado de Nordeste


----------



## MSantos (14 Out 2010 às 18:59)

Meteo Caldas disse:


> Boa Tarde
> 
> Começa o Sol a aparecer (as 17 da tarde )neste momento.. o vento tornou-se mais forte e esta fresco
> 
> ...



Deve ser muito chato ter tantos dias de nevoeiro seguidos


----------



## Meteo Caldas (14 Out 2010 às 20:23)

é verdade MSantos,ja começa a enjoar estes dias de nevoeiro,sempre a mesma coisa chateia  em principio é so mais amanha,vamos la ver..

Sigo com nevoeiro,temperatura 9,4°C,humidade 60%,vento fraco de norte.

cumps


----------



## Pek (14 Out 2010 às 22:55)

Boa noite!

 Día agradable hoy en Algete con una noche algo fresca. La mínima fue de 7,9 ºC y la máxima de 19,2 ºC. Ahora mismo 12,4 ºC con un 41% de humedad relativa y un viento un tanto desagradable y frío del noreste. Parece que este fin de semana tendremos las primeras heladas del otoño por aquí.

 Por Duruelo mínima de hoy de *-4,9 ºC*. Ahora mismo ya están con -1,4 ºC y parece que estos días ya pueden rebasarse los -10 ºC. Comienza la temporada buena en la nevera  Ojo ya a la helada de hoy que tiene pinta de ser moderada. 


 Máximas de hoy en la España Peninsular y Baleares

- Murcia: 27,5 ºC
- Alicante: 26,6 ºC
- Málaga: 26,4 ºC


 Precipitaciones destacadas de hoy. Fuente: www. meteoclimatic.com

- Sant Carles de Peralta (Ibiza): ..20,4 mm
- Manacor (Mallorca): ................18,2 mm
- Cala De Bou-Sant Josep (Ibiza): 12,4 mm


 Mínimas de hoy en las estaciones de referencia para mis pueblos:

- Buitrago del Lozoya-Peñalta: 2,1 ºC
- Buitrago del Lozoya-DGT:.....0,5 ºC
- Mahide de Aliste:................1,3 ºC


----------



## irpsit (15 Out 2010 às 11:05)

Se olharem para as previsões, modelos e imagens de satélite, dá para ver que vem aí tempo bastante *FRIO *para a Europa Central!

Temperaturas entre os 1 e 7ºC são previstas para várias capitais europeias. Serão as primeiras nevadas da época. O wonderground coloca já *neve *para Berlim e Salzburgo para domingo.

Toda a entrada de norte desde o UK até à Finlândia, faz-me lembrar o padrão do Inverno passado, durante a onda de frio.


----------



## Meteo Caldas (15 Out 2010 às 11:35)

Bom Dia 

A partir de amanha vem ai o primeiro episodio mais serio..  aqui na Suiça nao creio que a cota de neve baixe dos 800-900m, mas nunca se sabe.O frio esta assegurado durante toda a proxima semana 

Hoje amanheceu com nevoeiro,mas dissipou-se entretanto 
Céu limpo mas fresco,acentuado pelo vento moderado de Nordeste 

Temperatura Minima 8,0°C
Temperatura Actual 12°C
Humidade Actual 55%
Vento moderado de nordeste


----------



## Pek (15 Out 2010 às 12:06)

Bom dia!

Noches cada vez más frescas por el interior de España. Para los próximos días parece que vamos a tener los primeros fríos decentes de la temporada 

 Mínimas de esta noche:

- Duruelo:.... *-6,0 ºC*
- Cantalojas: *-5,3 ºC*

 Mis pueblos:

- Mahide:................ 0,9 ºC
- Buitrago-Peñalta: 1,7 ºC
- Buitrago-DGT:...... 0,0 ºC

- Algete: .................. 6,3 ºC


 Capitales del entorno de mi casa

- Madrid-Barajas:........ 4,8 ºC
- Guadalajara:............ 2,5 ºC


----------



## Pirata (15 Out 2010 às 13:11)

Bom dia.   
   E verdade o frio vem ai, tambem aqui em Inglaterra esta previsto as primeiras geadas matinais para a proxima semana.

Sigo com

Temperatura  12.6 °C   
Vel Vento  6 mph 
Direcao do Vento  NW (316°)   
Humidade 75 % 
Barometro 1011 mB estavel  
                 Temps 
Max 12.6 °C as 12:36  Min 9.3 as 1:58  
                  Vento 
Max 13 mph as 10:47  Min 0 mph as 0:00  
Prec. Acumulada 0 mm


----------



## Meteo Caldas (15 Out 2010 às 19:47)

Boa Noite

Depois de uma bela tarde de sol,com céu limpo, sigo com céu pouco nublado,algumas nuvens a norte.. a esperar o dia de amanha 

Temperatura Maxima 11,8°C
Temperatura Actual 10,0°C
Humidade Actual 68%
Vento fraco de norte


----------



## irpsit (16 Out 2010 às 09:05)

Sigo em Viena com 8ºC e céu cinzento.

Em Viena dificilmente vai nevar nos próximos dias.

Mas ainda assim acho que existe probabilidade de NEVE para cidades como Zurique ou Berlim algures na segunda à noite. Hoje já seguem com apenas 6ºC e chuva fraca. E a temperatura certamente baixará mais.


----------



## Pek (16 Out 2010 às 13:13)

Bom dia!

 La cosa parece que empieza a ponerse algo más fresquilla...

Mínimas de hoy:

- Duruelo:....*-7,4 ºC*
- Das:......... -5,3 ºC

Mis pueblos:

- Mahide:................ -1,6 ºC
- Buitrago-Peñalta:... -0,8 ºC
- Buitrago-DGT:....... -2,7 ºC

- Algete: .................. 4,3 ºC


Capitales del entorno de mi casa

- Madrid-Barajas:........ 3,8 ºC
- Guadalajara:............ 2,7 ºC (provisional)

 Bueno, os dejo hasta el lunes, que me voy para Figueruela


----------



## Meteo Caldas (16 Out 2010 às 16:33)

Boa Tarde 

Chove fraco desde as 10.00 da manha,acumulei até ao momento 3,2mm 
A neve por enquanto, anda pelos 1500m mas vai descer esta noite e amanha..
Tive a primeira temperatura maxima inferior a 10°C deste outono ..

Temperatura Maxima 8,4°C 
Temperatura Minima 7,3°C 
Temeperatura Actual 8,1°C 
Humidade Actual 85%
Vento fraco de Sudoeste 

cumps


----------



## Meteo Caldas (17 Out 2010 às 11:24)

Bom Dia 

Ontem nao choveu mais,acumulando apenas 3,2mm..hoje, sigo com céu muito nublado com algumas abertas e muito vento 

http://www.hb9bza.net/netcam/netcam1.jpg

Temperatura Minima 5,4°C
Temperatura Actual 9,3°C
Vento moderado de Nordeste


----------



## Meteo Caldas (17 Out 2010 às 18:31)

Boa Noite

Céu muito nublado durante o dia,com pequenas abertas..de notar o forte vento durante todo o dia e que continua 

Céu muito nublado
Temperatura Maxima 10,6°C
Temperatura Actual 8,6°C 
Humidade Actual 65%
Vento Moderado a Forte de Nordeste media de 30km/h (rajada maxima de 47km)
Precipitaçao Acumulada 0,2mm


----------



## Pek (17 Out 2010 às 22:33)

Buenas!! Ya estoy de vuelta de Figueruela. Tras una noche fría (-1,8 ºC de mínima para hoy en Mahide), hemos tenido un día bastante agradable con una máxima bastante alta a escala castellana (16,3 ºC en Mahide), eso sí con algo de viento del este-noreste bastante fresco.

Ahora mismo, ya en Algete, viento del norte-noreste de débil a moderado con una temperatura de 7,2 ºC. El viento genera una sensación de frío notable 

En zonas de montaña el invierno ya se ha instalado para quedarse definitivamente. En el Pirineo de Lleida a poco más de 2000 msnm (Sasseuba) han tenido una máxima de -4,4 ºC y una mínima de -7,4 ºC. Ahora mismo (entre las 21:30 y las 22:00, hora portuguesa) ya están con -6,9 ºC y bajando...Y con rachas de viento de 30 a 35 km/h...Un sensación térmica por debajo de los -20 ºC


----------



## Meteo Caldas (17 Out 2010 às 22:59)

Boas 

Sigo com céu muito nublado e temperatura sem grande variaçao..este vento moderado de nordeste nao faz baixar a temperatura e o céu encoberto tambem nao.. 

Temperatura Actual 8,3°C
Humidade Actual 70%
Vento moderado de Nordeste (30km de media)


----------



## Aristocrata (17 Out 2010 às 23:34)

Olá...

Vocês que estão por zonas mais frias: Espanha, Suiça, Reino Unido e Islândia, mandem um pouco do frio para cá. Já não nos basta sermos diferentes por estarmos a entrar numa grave recessão económica e social e temos que ter calor?
Basta de ser diferente!!! Queremos *20º negativos* já...ou daqui por uns tempos para termos lenha suficiente para aquecer as nossas casas. É que o gasóleo, o gás e a electricidade estão carotes...

Notoriamente começará agora a fazer-se notar o frio um pouco por toda a Europa; já estamos na 2ª quinzena de Outubro e daqui para a frente as entradas de norte e siberianas vão arrefecer todo o continente.
Boa sorte para quem apanhar "aqueles" nevões. Usem e abusem das máquinas fotográficas e de filmar e mostrem-nos a beleza desses momentos.


----------



## Gerofil (17 Out 2010 às 23:59)

*RÚSSIA: Treze mortos e dez desaparecidos em inundações no sul do país*

Pelo menos 13 pessoas morreram e 10 continuam desaparecidas após as chuvas em Kransodar, sul da Rússia, que no sábado causaram inundações em mais de vinte aldeias, informou hoje o Ministério das Situações de Emergência.
"Já foram identificados doze corpos de moradores da área. Uma mulher permanece sem ser identificada. Provavelmente era de outra região", disse fonte do Ministério Público da cidade de Tuapse. Outras 26 pessoas procuraram atendimento médico, entre as quais seis foram hospitalizadas, segundo agências de notícias russas.
O presidente do município de Tuapse, na região de Kransodar, Vladimir Libanev, declarou que segunda feira será dia de luto oficial. Libanev referiu que a maioria das vítimas morreu por afogamento ou por lesões ao serem arrastadas pelas águas.
Por outro lado, observou que "o valor dos danos causados pelas inundações no distrito Tuapse poderá ascender a 500 milhões de rublos (cerca de 16,7 milhões de dólares)". O presidente russo, Dmitri Medvedev, encarregou o ministro de Desenvolvimento Regional, Victor Basarguin, de avaliar os estragos e tomar as medidas adequadas para ajudar os afetados, em coordenação com as autoridades de Kransodar.
Entretanto, o Ministério das Situações de Emergência informou que a situação na região estabilizou e que os rios Tuapsinka e Pshenaja, que alagaram mais de mil casas, voltaram ao normal. Esta foi uma das inundações mais graves dos últimos anos na Rússia.

Destak


----------



## Pek (18 Out 2010 às 00:11)

Echad un ojo a lo que dicen los rusos

http://rt.com/prime-time/2010-10-04/coldest-winter-emergency-measures.html?fullstory

 Como se haga realidad nos lo vamos a pasar bien...o mal, según se mire 

 Por otra parte, deciros que por aquí sigue una noche bastante desagradable con una temperatura de 5,6 ºC y viento frío del este-noreste. Sensación térmica bastante fría.

 Ah, se me olvidaba comentaros que la Cordillera Cantábrica ya está blanca por encima de los 1500-1600 msnm. Imagen a unos 1800 msnm en Cantabria







 Buenas noches y hasta mañana!


----------



## Meteo Caldas (18 Out 2010 às 07:20)

Bom Dia

Como diz o PEK podemos vir a passar mal este Inverno,estando previsto um inverno rude e longo,dos mais frios da ha muitos anos ca estaremos para confirmar isso 


http://www.hb9bza.net/netcam/netcam1.jpg

Inicio de manha com céu muito nublado
Vento moderado de Nordeste(baixou ligeiramente para 23km/H)
Temperatura Minima 7,8°C
Temperatura Actual 8,2°C
Humidade Actual 70%


----------



## Pirata (18 Out 2010 às 12:57)

Bom dia

   Isto esta definitivamente a ficar frio, ja ha previsao de neve para a escocia durante esta semana 

   Sigo com:

Temperatura  11.1 °C   
Vel. Vento  6 mph 
Dir. Vento  SSW (204°)   
Humidade 72 % 
Barometro 1012 mB a descer
Temp max/min 
Max 11.1 °C as 12:49  Min *3.2 °C* as 1:43


----------



## Meteo Caldas (18 Out 2010 às 16:02)

Boa Tarde 

Depois de uma manha nublada,a partir do meio dia o céu tornou-se cada vez mais claro,estando neste momento pouco nublado 

http://www.hb9bza.net/netcam/netcam1.jpg


Temperatura Maxima e Actual 10,6°C
Humidade Actual 53%
Vento moderado e muito fresco de Nordeste (media de 25km)


----------



## Meteo Caldas (18 Out 2010 às 17:34)

A Temperatura Maxima ficou-se pelos 10,7°C

O céu vai variando entre periodos de maior ou menor nebulosidade, mas sem estar totalmente coberto..essencialmente estatocumulos e cumulos, como se nota na webcam, tambem 
http://www.hb9bza.net/netcam/netcam1.jpg

O vento segue moderado de Nordeste 
Temperatura 10,4°C
Humidade nos 57%


----------



## Pek (18 Out 2010 às 20:31)

Resumen del día de hoy en la España Peninsular y Baleares

- Mínimas en algunas poblaciones destacadas :

*Cantalojas (Guadalajara):..... -7,4 ºC
 Siero de la Reina (León):...... -7,0 ºC*
 Alameda del Valle (Madrid):... -6,9 ºC (muy cerca de mi pueblo)
 Duruelo (Soria):.................. -6,3 ºC
 Abioncillo (Soria):................ -6,0 ºC


- Mínimas en mis pueblos:

 Mahide (Zamora):.................. -3,1 ºC
 Buitrago-Peñalta (Madrid):...... -4,1 ºC
 Buitrago-DGT (Madrid):........... -5,9 ºC


- Mínima en Algete: 1,2 ºC


- Mínimas en capitales cercanas a mi casa:

 Madrid-Barajas:........ 1,1 ºC
 Guadalajara:........... -1,6 ºC


- Máximas en la España Peninsular y Baleares:

 Jerez de la Frontera:...24,9 ºC
 Sevilla:.....................23,8 ºC
 Málaga:....................23,2 ºC


- Precipitaciones en la España Peninsular y Baleares:

 Artà (Mallorca):.......................... 12,0 mm
 Pollença (Mallorca):..................... 11,2 mm
 Cala Millor (Mallorca):................... 7,2 mm
 Son Carrió - Son Morral (Mallorca):. 6,4 mm 


 En montaña (Refugio de Amitges), a poco más de 2000 msnm, mínimas de -6,8 ºC y máximas de -1,9 ºC. Y hay zonas más frías, pero no puedo acceder a los datos...

 No está mal la variedad de este país ¿eh?


----------



## Meteo Caldas (18 Out 2010 às 22:15)

Boas

Sigo com uma temperatura de 5,0°C   esta madrugada sim,vou ter uma minima jeitosa  o vento acalmou bastante e esta fraco de Norte
humidade 75%

céu pouco nublado


----------



## Pek (18 Out 2010 às 22:15)

Mucha atención a la helada de esta madrugada en ciertas zonas del interior ibérico porque, si para el viento, puede ser moderada. Rondándose los -10 ºC incluso.

 Ahora mismo (22:10, hora portuguesa) Duruelo ya va con -1,8 ºC, Mahide -1,0 ºC, Peralejos de las Truchas -0.9 ºC...

 En Algete 7,8 ºC y viento débil del noreste


----------



## Meteo Caldas (18 Out 2010 às 22:40)

Que frio que esta la fora 

Despeco-me por hoje com 4,3°C,humidade 75%,vento fraco de Norte


----------



## Pek (19 Out 2010 às 00:17)

Bueno, pues me voy a ir ya a dormir. Os dejo con 5,9 ºC y viento muy débil del noreste. A ver hasta donde llegamos mañana...

 Sobre el resto de las estaciones de las que suelo informar no puedo deciros mucho porque la web está caída ya que están haciendo un traslado de servidor esta noche. Sí puedo añadir dos datos, Buitrago-DGT lleva -1,6 ºC a las 00:10 hora portuguesa y San Agustín de Guadalix-DGT está con 2,0 ºC a esa misma hora. San Agustín de Guadalix es una estación situada a unos 10 km en línea recta de mi casa en Algete, en la vega del río Guadalix, y por ello registra mucho mejor las inversiones. Os iré informando sobre ella en el futuro.

 Por cierto, ayer en el centro urbano de Madrid heló. Había -0,8 ºC a las 10 de la mañana en la estación del Ayuntamiento en el Puente de los Franceses (perteneciente a la Red Meteorológica Municipal). Mañana ya os diré la mínima real. Ese lugar registra siempre unas mínimas muy bajas en invierno.  

 Boa noite!


----------



## Meteo Caldas (19 Out 2010 às 10:03)

Bom Dia 

Manha gelida por aqui, com uma temperatura minima de 0,1°C  registada as 07.30..O céu encontra-se pouco nublado e o vento fraco.

Temperatura Minima 0,1°C (a mais baixa deste Outono)
Temperatura Actual 6,0°C
Humidade Actual 73%
Vento fraco de Sudoeste


----------



## Meteo Caldas (19 Out 2010 às 11:19)

Céu ficando completamente nublado e a temperatura aproveita para subir um pouco 

Temperatura Actual 7,8°C
Humidade Actual 65%
Vento fraco de Sudoeste


----------



## Pirata (19 Out 2010 às 14:17)

Boa tarde

Hoje sigo com:

Temperatura  11.0 °C   
Vel. Vento  4 mph 
Dir. Vento  S (191°)  
Humidade 58 % 
Barometro 1001 mB a descer 
Temps 
Max. 11.7 °C as 13:29  Min. 6.6 °C as 7:56  
Vento
Max. 19 mph as 12:42  Min. 0 mph as 6:50  
Precip. Acumulada 1 mm


----------



## Meteo Caldas (19 Out 2010 às 16:32)

Boa Tarde 

Sigo com céu muito nublado,o vento tem vindo a aumentar de velocidade ao longo da tarde..espera-se que comece a chover a partir da noite 

Temperatura Maxima 10,9°C
Temperatura Actual 10,4°C
Humidade Actual 64%
Vento fraco a moderado de Sudoeste


----------



## Meteo Caldas (19 Out 2010 às 21:04)

Boa Noite 

Por volta das 20h cairam umas pingas que acumuluram apenas 0,4mm 
O céu segue muito nublado e a qualquer momento pode 

Temperatura Actual 8,1°C
Humidade Actual 87%
Vento fraco a moderado de Sudoeste


----------



## Pek (19 Out 2010 às 23:00)

Resumen del día de hoy en la España Peninsular y Baleares. Por cierto, un poco decepcionantes las mínimas (para lo que esperaba), el viento hizo de las suyas. A ver esta noche...


- Mínimas en algunas poblaciones destacadas :

*Siero de la Reina (León):..................... -7,5 ºC*
Banhs de Tredos (Lleida):..................... -6,4 ºC
Gomezserracín (Segovia):..................... -6.3ºC
Cantalojas (Guadalajara):..................... -6,1 ºC
Abioncillo (Soria):.................................. -6,0 ºC
Duruelo (Soria):.................................... -5,9 ºC
Nava de la Asunción (Segovia):............. -5.7ºC
Das (Girona)......................................... -5,5 ºC
Peralejos de las Truchas (Guadalajara):..-5,3 ºC
Tordesillas (Valladolid):......................... -5.2ºC


- Mínimas en mis pueblos. Añado una localidad nueva muy cercana a Gargantilla:

Mahide (Zamora):................... -3,1 ºC
Buitrago-Peñalta (Madrid):...... -2,6 ºC
Buitrago-DGT (Madrid):........... -4,1 ºC
Alameda del Valle (Madrid):..... -5,1 ºC


- Mínima en Algete: 2,8 ºC. Y estación meteorológica cercana: San Agustín de Guadalix-DGT: -0,6 ºC. Mi casa (y mi estación  )  están en un pequeño monte por lo que registran muy mal las inversiones; mucho mejor lo hace la estación de San Agustín de Guadalix, junto a un polígono industrial y la autopista en las cercanías de dicho río.


- Mínimas en capitales cercanas a mi casa:

Madrid-Barajas:........ 1,1 ºC
Guadalajara:........... -1,9 ºC

Madrid-Puente de los Franceses: -1,8 ºC (día 18) . Este dato lo pondré siempre del día anterior puesto que los valores los publica el Ayuntamiento con un día de retraso. Buena helada en esta zona de Madrid, que ya es casco urbano. 


- Máximas en la España Peninsular y Baleares:

Jerez de la Frontera:...26,0 ºC 
Córdoba:.....................24,4 ºC
Murcia:.......................23,8 ºC


----------



## joseoliveira (20 Out 2010 às 00:35)

Por estes valores tão baixos que estranhamente (porque não!) até mesmo em algumas áreas do litoral se verificam, observa-los no interior da península no fundo não é inédito, se bem que por também já tê-los sentido na pele que é mais a partir de inícios de Dezembro que os rigorosos valores de verificam; mas eles aí estão de volta e diriam alguns, até mais cedo e claro por isso de certo modo impressionantes!


----------



## Meteo Caldas (20 Out 2010 às 09:29)

Bom dia 

Cairam alguns aguaceiros durante a madrugada que deram 4,5mm,mais os 0,3mm de ontem faz um total de 4,8mm neste episodio 

Por agora o céu encontra-se nublado com boas abertas.

Temperatura Minima 6,5°C
Temperatura Actual 9,0°C
Humidade Actual 78%
Vento fraco de Oeste


http://www.hb9bza.net/netcam/netcam1.jpg Ps-a temperatura que aparece nesta webcam esta desfasada da realidade, pois apresenta valores de 2 a 3°C superiores aos que realmente estao ..


----------



## Pek (20 Out 2010 às 10:42)

Bom dia!

Mínimas de hoy de momento. Iré actualizando la lista a lo largo del día

*Duruelo (Soria):................................... -7,9 ºC
Abioncillo (Soria):................................ -7,0 ºC*
Das (Girona)........................................... -6,5 ºC
Banhs de Tredos (Lleida):....................... -6,5 ºC
Cantalojas (Guadalajara):...................... -5,4 ºC
Peralejos de las Truchas (Guadalajara):..-5,0 ºC


- Mínimas en mis pueblos. Falta Alameda, luego la añado:

Mahide (Zamora, 823 msnm):................... -4,4 ºC
Buitrago-Peñalta (Madrid, 1005 msnm):...... -0,8 ºC
Buitrago-DGT (Madrid, 970 msnm):........... -3,1 ºC


- Mínimas donde resido

Algete (mi casa, 730 msnm): 4,8 ºC. 
Estación meteorológica cercana: San Agustín de Guadalix-DGT (630 msnm): 1.0 ºC. Nueva inversión térmica marcada


- Mínimas en capitales cercanas a mi casa:

Madrid-Barajas (582 msnm):........ 2,0 ºC
Guadalajara (635 msnm):........... -1,5 ºC

Falta Madrid-Puente de los Franceses (570 msnm), luego lo pongo. Recuerdo que se trataría del valor del día 19.


----------



## Pirata (20 Out 2010 às 11:15)

Bom dia a todos

Hoje sigo aqui com um dia de sol mas bem fresco.


Temperatura  6.5 °C   
Vel. Vento  9 mph 
Dir. Vento  NW (304°)  
Humidade 74 % 
Barometro 1010 mB estavel  
Temperaturas  
Max 6.5 °C as 11:09  Min 2.3 °C as 8:03  
Vento
Max. 17 mph as 2:53  Min. 5 mph as 0:12  
Prec. Acumulada 0 mm


----------



## Meteo Caldas (20 Out 2010 às 11:56)

Sigo com céu maioritariamente nublado mas com algumas abertas 

Temperatura 9,5°C
Humidade 60%
Vento fraco de Oeste

A neve vai caindo em forma de aguaceiros a partir dos 1200m com temperatura entre os -1 e -2

http://www.iapc.ch/images/stories/webcam/LaBarillette.jpg 1500metros 

http://www.givrine.ch/webcam/netcam.jpg LA GRIVINE 1200metros 

Precipitacao acumulada hoje em Geneve 4,5mm



PS-Volta a cair,como se pode observar nas webcams


----------



## AnDré (20 Out 2010 às 12:24)

A cota está mais baixa hoje. Já há acumulações jeitosas (onde choveu), acima dos 1200m.

Aguaceiro agora nas montanhas que circundam a cidade de Sion.


----------



## Meteo Caldas (20 Out 2010 às 12:44)

http://www.topin.ch/scripts/big_img.php?bild=zer.jpg  A bem conhecida e turistica Zermatt 

Sigo com 9,0°C com boas abertas,mas cortinas de precipitacao tanto no Jura como nos Alpes


----------



## Pirata (20 Out 2010 às 14:19)

Ali pelo norte, na escocia e nas terras altas do norte de inglaterra ja cai alguma neve hoje ^^


----------



## Meteo Caldas (20 Out 2010 às 16:56)

Boa Tarde 

Sigo com o céu relativamente nublado,mas com boas abertas  

A neve continua a cair acima dos 1200metros mas de uma forma espassada,principalmente na vertente norte dos Alpes.

Acima dos 2000metros ja existem boas camadas 

http://panorama.simwatch.ch/panorama/Fontanay/zooms/zoom4.jpg VERBIER 2200metros

http://rokag.trinity.datalive.ch/webcams/ltt/3/1.jpg 
Lotschen 2000metros

http://www.lespius.com/StationMeteo/Webcam/photo.jpg
LA FOULY 1500metros

Temperatura Maxima 11,4°C
Temperatura Actual 9,1°C
Humidade Actual 54%
Vento fraco de Oeste


----------



## Pek (20 Out 2010 às 17:47)

Actualización de las mínimas del día de hoy 

*Siero de la Reina (León):.................... -8,5 ºC*
Duruelo (Soria):...................................... -7,9 ºC
Abioncillo (Soria):................................... -7,0 ºC
Das (Girona)...........................................-6,5 ºC
Banhs de Tredos (Lleida):...................... -6,5 ºC
Besande (León):.................................... -5,5 ºC
Cantalojas (Guadalajara):...................... -5,4 ºC
Peralejos de las Truchas (Guadalajara):..-5,0 ºC

 Mínima del día 19 para Madrid-Puente de los Franceses: -2,0 ºC No está nada pero nada mal para ser octubre.

 Máxima de hoy en mi casa de Algete: 19,8 ºC. Un día de lo más agradable


----------



## J.S. (20 Out 2010 às 19:00)

*First snow forecasted for my region tonight*

The KNMi guidance is clear: chance of snow for the southwestenr part of the Netherlands. Detailed discussion shows us why. That is a bit early. In the Ardennes and Eifel (rather close to where I live, but at much higher altitude) snow already si covering the ground above 500 m.
Today it fel cold with 7 C. Tonight we will get down to 2 C or so.
Monday morning the mercury already dropped to -4 C in Twente BTW.


----------



## Meteo Caldas (20 Out 2010 às 22:04)

Boa Noite 

Diminuiçao gradual da nebulosidade com céu pouco nublado nesta altura..temperatura a descer a bom ritmo,talvez tenha a minima mais baixa do mes 

Por agora, estao 6°C,humidade 55%,vento fraco de Norte


----------



## irpsit (20 Out 2010 às 22:46)

Em Viena, sigo com temperaturas 6-10ºC ao longo de todo o dia.
Céu quase sempre bastante nublado e um vento frio de nordeste.

Ainda estão altas as temperaturas, para nevar.... bem normais para a época.

A cota ainda deve andar pelos 1000-1500 metros.


----------



## Meteo Caldas (20 Out 2010 às 23:37)

Despeço-me por hoje, com a temperatura em queda livre 3,4°C.. sera que vai bater os 0,1°C do dia 18?! 

Boa Noite


----------



## Meteo Caldas (21 Out 2010 às 09:32)

Bom Dia 

Primeira Minima negativa deste Outono,registei -0,9°C as 07.55 

Céu completamente limpo e sopra um vento fraco.

Temeperatura Minima -0,9°C (Mais Baixa deste Mes)
Temperatura Actual 3,4°C
Humidade Actual 84%
Vento fraco de Nordeste


http://www.gstaadmedia.ch/webcam/glacier3000/single02.jpg glacier 3000metros

http://www.televillars.ch/les_chaux.jpg  Gryon 1700metros

http://www.swisswebcams.ch/mobotix/L34k.jpg  Lenk 1900metros


----------



## Pirata (21 Out 2010 às 10:55)

Muito bom dia. 

Esta noite foi bem fria, e foi a primeira vez este ano que tive que raspar o gelo dos vidros do meu carro 

Sigo com:

Temperatura  5.5 °C   
Vel. Vento  9 mph 
Dir. Vento  W (279°)  
Humidade 68 % 
Barometro 1016 mB estavel  

Temps 
Max 5.5 °C as 10:50  Min *0.0* °C at 7:48  
Vento
Max. 12 mph as 10:43  Min. 0 mph as 4:44  
Precip. acumulada 0 mm


----------



## Pek (21 Out 2010 às 14:17)

Bom dia!

Mínimas de hoy de momento. Iré actualizando la lista a lo largo del día

*Duruelo (Soria):................................... -8,1 ºC
Soria-Fuentecantos (Soria):................. -8,0 ºC*
Siero de la Reina (León):...................... -7,5 ºC
Cantalojas (Guadalajara):...................... -6,5 ºC


- Mínimas en mis pueblos:

Mahide (Zamora, 823 msnm):................... -3,5 ºC
Buitrago-Peñalta (Madrid, 1005 msnm):...... -2,1 ºC
Buitrago-DGT (Madrid, 970 msnm):........... -4,7 ºC
Alameda del Valle (Madrid, 1100 msnm):.... -5,2 ºC (ayer)


- Mínimas donde resido

Algete (mi casa, 730 msnm): 4,7 ºC.
Estación meteorológica cercana: San Agustín de Guadalix-DGT (630 msnm): 1,2 ºC. Nueva inversión térmica marcada


- Mínimas en capitales cercanas a mi casa:

Madrid-Barajas (582 msnm):........ 2,7 ºC
Guadalajara (635 msnm):........... -0,6 ºC

Madrid-Puente de los Franceses (570 msnm): -1,0 ºC  Recuerdo que se trata del valor del día 20.


----------



## Meteo Caldas (21 Out 2010 às 19:32)

Boa Noite 

Céu limpo durante a tarde, com o vento de nordeste a reforcar-se um pouco, mas normalmente fraco.

Neste momento começam a aparecer uns cirrus que espero nao me estraguem a minima   vou ja so com 3,4°C a esta hora 

Temperatura Maxima 9,8°C
Temperatura Actual 3,4°C 
Humidade Actual 76&
Vento fraco de Norte


----------



## Meteo Caldas (21 Out 2010 às 21:35)

Sigo com céu pouco nublado,por nuvens altas 
A temperatura ja esteve nos 2°C subindo agora para os 2,6°C

Precipitacao deste mes de Outubro 13,1mm


----------



## Meteo Caldas (21 Out 2010 às 22:12)

1,8°C 

Vento fraco,humidade 85%.

Pressao Atmosferica 1028hPa


----------



## Meteo Caldas (21 Out 2010 às 23:20)

Despeço-me com 1,4°C,88% de humidade,vento fraco e céu com alguns,poucos cirrus.

Boa noite a todos


----------



## Meteo Caldas (22 Out 2010 às 09:18)

Bom Dia 

Segundo minima negativa deste Outono fixando-se em -0,5°C as 04.55a.m  

Por agora, sigo com céu bastante  nublado de nuvens altas que ainda assim nao impedem que o sol se mostre.

Temperatura Minima -0,5°C 
Temperatura Actual 3,0°C
Humidade Actual 86%
Vento fraco de Norte


----------



## Meteo Caldas (22 Out 2010 às 12:09)

Boa Tarde

Sigo com nuvens altas, cirrus,cirrustratos,altostratrus,um pouco de tudo 
Temperatura a subir a bom ritmo..

Temperatura Actual 9,1°C
Humidade Actual 60%
Vento fraco de Oeste

Pressao Atmosferica 1024hPa


----------



## Meteo Caldas (22 Out 2010 às 14:25)

Temperatura Actual e Maxima até ao momento de 11,1°C,57% de humidade,vento nulo..

Céu totalmente nublado por nuvens medias e altas.


----------



## Meteo Caldas (22 Out 2010 às 18:35)

Boa Noite

Sigo com céu muito nublado.A Temperatura Maxima ficou-se pelos 11,1°C 

Temperatura Actual 8,9°C  
Humidade Actual 75%
Vento fraco de Norte

Pressao Atmosferica 1020hPa


----------



## Meteo Caldas (22 Out 2010 às 22:36)

Sigo com céu muito nublado,temperatura estavel, 7,9°C,humidade 83% vento nulo  hoje nao vou ter minima negativa,longe disso 

Pressao Atmosferica 1020hPa

Até amanha


----------



## Meteo Caldas (23 Out 2010 às 10:35)

Bom Dia 

A temperatura minima ficou-se pelos 7,6°C

Sigo com céu muito nublado,temperatura 11,9°,humidade 70% e vento fraco a moderado de Sudoeste

Pressao Atmosferica 1017hPa


----------



## Meteo Caldas (23 Out 2010 às 13:12)

Céu a tornar-se pouco nublado,temperatura em subida,vento moderado 

Temperatura Actual 13,7°C 
Humidade Actual 58%
Vento Moderado de Sudoeste

Pressao Atmosferica 1016hPa


----------



## Meteo Caldas (23 Out 2010 às 13:38)

14,7°C  o que faz o vento de sudoeste...

céu pouco nublado.


----------



## Meteo Caldas (23 Out 2010 às 18:21)

Boa Noite

Depois de uma tarde de céu pouco nublado neste momento começam a chegar mais nuvens do quadrante oeste e o céu encontra-se parcialmente nublado..  é esperada alguma chuva para esta madrugada, que bem falta começa a fazer 

Temperatura Maxima 15,7°C
Temperatura  Actual 13,5°C
Humidade Actual 64%
Vento moderado de sudoeste


----------



## Meteo Caldas (23 Out 2010 às 22:01)

Começa a chover,fraco.  

Temperatura Actual 12,9°C 
Humidade Actual 70%
Vento Moderado de Sudoeste


----------



## Meteo Caldas (23 Out 2010 às 23:06)

1mm acumulado até as 00h 

Agora, apenas chuvisca.12,4°C e 75%humidade.

Precipitaçao de Outubro 14,1mm


----------



## Meteo Caldas (24 Out 2010 às 12:31)

Bom Dia 

Madrugada de chuva, de um modo geral fraca  Acumulei desde as 00h 6,8mm  Total deste episodio 7,8mm até agora. 
Precipitaçao do mes 20,9mm

Agora sigo com céu muito nublado.Temperatura 8,1°C,humidade 85% vento fraco de oeste.

Temperatura Minima 7,1°C


----------



## João Soares (24 Out 2010 às 12:46)

Meteo Caldas, tens por aí alguma normal climatológica sobre a cidade de Genebra?


----------



## Meteo Caldas (24 Out 2010 às 13:01)

João Soares disse:


> Meteo Caldas, tens por aí alguma normal climatológica sobre a cidade de Genebra?



http://www.lespius.com/Meteo.htm


----------



## João Soares (24 Out 2010 às 13:31)

Meteo Caldas disse:


> http://www.lespius.com/Meteo.htm



Merci beaucoup!


----------



## Meteo Caldas (24 Out 2010 às 14:03)

João Soares disse:


> Merci beaucoup!



de rien. 

Volta a chover, fraco por agora.

http://www.hb9bza.net/netcam/netcam1.jpg


----------



## Meteo Caldas (24 Out 2010 às 16:37)

Boa Tarde 

Continua a chover fraco mas certinho  Acumulado até agora 9,2mm

Temperatura Maxima 8,1°C
Temperatura Actual 7,4°C
Humidade Actual 95%
Vento Fraco de Norte

http://www.iapc.ch/images/stories/webcam/LaBarillette.jpg 1500metros 

A cota anda por volta dos 1200metros


----------



## Gerofil (24 Out 2010 às 17:51)

A Escandinávia já esteve sob temperaturas frescas esta semana (-15 ºC/-20 ºC):

*Hatlia (Noruega)*



Mitt Rbnett

Para quem ainda utilizava pneus de verão e que ficou surpreendido com a neve:




NA24

Fila para mudar pneus




Ostlands=Posten

Suécia:

norrteljetidning


----------



## Meteo Caldas (24 Out 2010 às 18:39)

Muita gente desprevenida na Noruega 

Por aqui a chuva aumentou de intensidade,chove moderado e acumulo 13,2mm  belo dia de 

Temperatura Actual e Minima do dia 6,9°C
Humidade Actual 90%
Vento fraco de Nordeste


----------



## Meteo Caldas (24 Out 2010 às 19:57)

Boa Noite

Continua a chover ora fraco ora moderado,mas pelo radar deve estar a acabar!
Precipitaçao Acumulada 15mm 

Temperatura Actual 6,5°C


----------



## Meteo Caldas (24 Out 2010 às 23:00)

Boas

Encerro o dia com 15,5mm  uma bela cifra 
Precipitaçao deste mes 37,4mm

Agora sigo com céu muito nublado,temperatura 6°C (minima do dia),humidade 95% e vento fraco de Nordeste.

Até amanha


----------



## Meteo Caldas (25 Out 2010 às 09:46)

Bom Dia 

Madrugada de chuva fraca que acumulou mais 0,9mm 

Agora sigo com céu muito nublado e um vento moderado a forte de Nordeste 

Temperatura Minima 5,9°C
Temperatura Actual 7,0°C
Humidade Actual 65%
Vento Moderado a Forte de NE média de 35km/h,rajada maxima de 45km

Precipitaçao mes de Outubro 38,3mm


----------



## AnDré (25 Out 2010 às 10:27)

Primeira neve da temporada, na cidade de Salzburgo (Áustria), a 422m de altitude.






O mesmo em Innsbruck, a 570m de altitude.

Nas montanhas dos Alpes, há lugares que acumularam 30-50cm de neve nas últimas 24h.

Localidade de Berguen, a 1367m de altitude.






------------

EDIT

Castelo de Neuschwanstein, Füssen, Alemanha (avatar do MSantos).


----------



## Pirata (25 Out 2010 às 10:40)

Muito bom dia a todos.

Foi um fim de semana com alguma chuva por aqui, mas hoje esta ceu limpo e bem fresquinho.

Sigo com:

Temperatura actual *4.6* °C   
Vel. Vento  7 mph W (279°) 
Humidade 77 % 
Barometro 1021 mB estavel  
Temp Min/Max  
Max 4.6 °C as 10:36  Min 1.4 °C as 7:47  
Vento Min/Max
Max 11 mph as 5:29  Min 3 mph as 6:09  
Precip. Acumulada 0 mm


----------



## Meteo Caldas (25 Out 2010 às 13:13)

Boa Tarde

Autentico dia de vendaval   vento constante de Nordeste, media de 45km/h e rajada maxima de 51km

Céu muito nublado, com as nuvens a deslocarem-se a uma velocidade impressionante 

Temperatura Actual 8,0°C
Humidade Actual 55%


----------



## Meteo Caldas (25 Out 2010 às 16:57)

Boas 

Sigo com céu muito nublado mas com algumas abertas a aparecerem,a Oeste principalmente.. o vento continua muito forte e ja tive uma rajada de 64km 

Temperatura Maxima 8,1°C
Temperatura Actual 7,6°C
Humidade Actual 50%

Pressao Atmosferica 1015hPa

18.28- Nova rajada de 72km

No sul de França tambem se faz sentir bem o vento

http://www.meteociel.fr/accueil/temps-reel.php?region=se


----------



## Meteo Caldas (25 Out 2010 às 18:38)

E continua o vento   Nova rajada maxima de 88km  Nao percebo porque esta este vento todo,as previsoes eram de vento moderado mas nao mais do que isso 

Edit:
http://www.meteosuisse.admin.ch/web....0001.Details.uebersicht.png?ck=1288029939444

Actualizaram para risco 3 de Vento forte, numa escala que vai até 5!


----------



## Meteo Caldas (25 Out 2010 às 23:02)

Boa Noite

Diminuiçao da nebulosidade,o céu esta pouco nublado neste momento..O Vento é que continua moderado a forte (média de 40km).  Muitas folhas no ar, trancas de arvores no chao,mas nada de grave.
Temeperatura Actual 5,9°C

Alguns dados do Sul da França,rhones alpes e Languedoc, tambem a ser afectado pelo vento

Rajadas Maximas
Beziers(34) 101km
Avignon (84) 108km
Perpignan(66) 112km
Arles (13) 115km
Valence (26) 117km
Istres (13) 122km
Cap Béar  144km
Mont Aigoual (30) 166km


----------



## Meteo Caldas (26 Out 2010 às 10:38)

Bom Dia 

Manha marcada pelo vento, que ainda assim ja esta um pouco mais fraco,media de 30km.O céu vai alternando entre o muito e pouco nublado,mas o sol consegue espreitar durante alguns periodos 

Temperatura Minima 5,1°C
Temperatura Actual 5,9°C
Humidade Actual 60%

Pressao Atmosferica 1025hPa


http://www.hb9bza.net/netcam/netcam1.jpg


----------



## Pirata (26 Out 2010 às 10:50)

Bom dia.  Bela ventania MEteo caldas ^^,

Aqui sigo com:

Temperatura  7.6 °C   
Vel. Vento  4 mph S (171°)  
Humidade 72 % 
Barometro 1018 mB a descer  
Temps Max/Min 
Hi 7.6 °C as 10:44  Lo *1.0 °C* as 1:45  
Vento Max/Min 
Max 11 mph as 10:19  Min 0 mph as 0:00  
Precip. Acumulada 0 mm


----------



## Meteo Caldas (26 Out 2010 às 17:45)

Boa Tarde 

Tarde solarenga com céu pouco nublado, mas algo desagradavel devido ao vento moderado de Nordeste 

Temperatura Maxima 9,8°C
Temperatura Actual 8,8°C
Humidade Actual 48%
Vento moderado de Nordeste (20 a 25km)


----------



## Meteo Caldas (27 Out 2010 às 10:31)

Bom Dia 

Noite fria com a minima mais baixa deste Outono -1,8°C 
Agora sigo com céu limpo,vento fraco e 5,5°C  de temperatura.


----------



## Pirata (27 Out 2010 às 11:42)

Hoje ceu muito nublado, algums aguaceiros mas nada de especial e algum vento.

 Sigo com:

Temperatura  12.8 °C    
Vel. Vento 5 mph  S (177°)  
Humidade 91 % 
Barometro 1010 mB estavel
Temps  
Max 12.8 °C as 11:36  Min 10.7 °C as 0:00  
Vel. Vento 
Max 13 mph at 8:50  Min 4 mph as 4:40  
Precip. Acumulada 0 mm


----------



## AnDré (27 Out 2010 às 12:58)

Os Alpes estão com uma boa camada de neve!
Bastante significativa, tendo em conta que ainda estamos no fim de Outubro.












De qualquer forma, a previsão aponta para um aumento significativo da temperatura nas regiões de montanha.
Há já locais a ~3000m acima dos 0ºC.
Exemplo: Monte Rosa-Plattje, a 2888m, com 3,5ºC de momento.


----------



## Meteo Caldas (27 Out 2010 às 18:32)

Boa Noite 

Inicio de tarde com céu limpo mas à medida que a tarde foi passando o céu cobriu-se de nuvens altas e medias.
Neste momento anoitece com muitas nuvens altas e medias.
Como disse o André,as temperaturas vao subir nas montanhas ao longo da semana,e a boa camada de neve existente vai desaparecer um pouco.
Temperatura Maxima  9,8°C
Temperatura Actual 6,5°C
Humidade Actual 60%
Vento fraco


Pressao Atmosferica 1026hPa


----------



## irpsit (27 Out 2010 às 18:35)

Em Viena (Áustria) o tempo tem estado agradável, céu quase limpo e tempo frio, com temperatura mínimas a rondar os 4ºC na cidade e máximas perto dos 8ºC. Agora à noite a temperatura já está a cair rapidamente.

Considerando que a corrente atmosférica até nem está de norte, o tempo até está bastante frio. Venha uma corrente de norte, e virá o primeiro nevão.

As previsões apontam para um Inverno bem mais frio do que o normal. Já o ano passado foi extremo, estou curioso por ver o que aí vêm agora...


----------



## Meteo Caldas (27 Out 2010 às 20:21)

Mesmo com a presença de nuvens altas, a temperatura esta a descer a bom ritmo.Pode ser que tenha mais uma minima negativa ou perto disso.

Temperatura Actual 4,0°C
Humidade Actual 78%
Vento Nulo


----------



## Meteo Caldas (28 Out 2010 às 01:03)

Boa Noite

Sigo com céu parcialmente nublado de nuvens altas,que impedem uma descida ainda mais acentuada da temperatura.Ainda assim sigo com 1,3°C e minima do dia de momento.

Vento fraco de Oeste
Humidade 90%


EDIT
Sigo com 0,6°C


----------



## duero (28 Out 2010 às 02:26)

TEMPERATURAS MÍNIMAS EN CASTILLA Y LEÓN EL 26 DE OCTUBRE DE 2010.

VILLALPANDO. 70 kms a la frontera portuguesa. 688 metros: -4'12ºC

BARCIAL DEL BARCO. 60 kms a la frontera portuguesa. 700 metros: -3'08ºC

CIUDAD RODRIGO. 25 kms a la frontera portuguesa. 646 metros. -1'88ºC

TORDESILLAS (donde el tratado). 100 kms a la frontera. 684 metros. -6'31ºC

NAVA DE LA ASUNCIÓN. 160 Kms a la frontera. 800 metros. -8'27ºC


----------



## Meteo Caldas (28 Out 2010 às 02:30)

Despeco-me com uma temperatura de 0,4°C, Humidade 95%,vento nulo

Pressao Atmosferica 1028 -muito alta


----------



## Meteo Caldas (28 Out 2010 às 09:53)

Bom Dia 

Manha fria,com céu pouco nublado por nuvens altas.

Temperatura Minima 0,0°C 
Temperatura Actual 5,1°C
Humidade Actual 79%
Vento Nulo


----------



## Pirata (28 Out 2010 às 11:15)

Bom dia, mais um dia cinzento por aqui.

Sigo com:

Temperatura  11.3 °C   
Vel. Vento 6 mph SW (217°)   
Humidade 90 % 
Barometro 1009 mB Estavel
Temps  
Max 11.3 °C as 11:09  Min 8.7 °C as 4:35  
Vento 
Max15 mph as 5:45  Min 3 mph as 5:11  
Precipitacao acum. 0 mm


----------



## MSantos (28 Out 2010 às 12:42)

duero disse:


> TEMPERATURAS MÍNIMAS EN CASTILLA Y LEÓN EL 26 DE OCTUBRE DE 2010.
> 
> VILLALPANDO. 70 kms a la frontera portuguesa. 688 metros: -4'12ºC
> 
> ...



Temperaturas bem baixas relativamente perto de Portugal


----------



## Meteo Caldas (28 Out 2010 às 18:54)

Boa Noite

O céu foi-se tornando limpo ao longo da tarde e assim continua. A Temperatura esteve bem agradavel tambem. 

Temperatura Maxima 13,2°C
Temperatura Actual 9,6°C
Humidade Actual 74%
Vento Nulo

Pressao Atmosferica 1023hPa

http://www.meteosuisse.admin.ch/web...26.Related.0006.DownloadFile.tmp/agrandir.jpg

http://www.meteosuisse.admin.ch/web...eo/bise_tempetueuse_25-26.Par.0002.Image.jpeg   imagens da tempestade de vento que ocoreu nos dias 25 e 26 com a agua do lago leman a galgar os passeios.

http://www.meteosuisse.admin.ch/web..._25-26.Par.0003.DownloadFile.tmp/agrandir.png  - rajadas maximas em varios pontos da Suiça


http://www.meteosuisse.admin.ch/web...26.Related.0007.DownloadFile.tmp/agrandir.jpg  -Ventos tempestuosos ocorridos nos ultimos anos


----------



## Meteo Caldas (29 Out 2010 às 00:20)

Boas 

Sigo com céu limpo e temperatura em queda livre  temperaturas minimas bastante frias caracterizam este mes de Outubro 

Temperatura Actual 3,7°C
Humidade Actual 95%
Vento Nulo


----------



## duero (29 Out 2010 às 03:56)

MSantos disse:


> Temperaturas bem baixas relativamente perto de Portugal



Cierto, estoy seguro que en Portugal otros locales ya tengan temperaturas mas bajas que la zona de Braganza.

Creo que hay zonas de Portugal donde las temperaturas deben ser mismo mas bajas que lo que dicen habitualmente, es posible que no existan estaciones en esos locales.

EJEMPLO

CIUDAD RODRIGO a 646 metros de altitud y a.......25 KILOMETROS DE VILAR FORMOSO (con mas de 700 metros de altitud).

El dia 26 tuvo una mínima de -1'88ºC
El día 27 la mínima ha sido de -2'35ºC

Locales como Vilar Formoso deben tener temperaturas muy parecidas y creo que allí no existe estación ninguna.


----------



## Pirata (29 Out 2010 às 11:09)

Bom dia. Ceu muito nublado hoje.

  Sigo com: 

Temperatura  10.2 °C   
Vel. Vento  6 mph  SE (127°)  
Humidade 82 % 
Barometro 996 mB a descer 
Temps 
Max 10.8 °C as 0:00  Min 9.4 °C as 6:49  
Vento 
Max 17 mph as 6:33  Min 6 mph as 1:25  
Precipitacao Acum. 0 mm


----------



## Meteo Caldas (29 Out 2010 às 11:53)

Bom Dia 

Dia quase primaveril com céu limpo e pouco vento.

Temperatura Minima 0,2°C 
Temperatura Actual 11°C 
Humidade Actual 65%
Vento fraco


----------



## Meteo Caldas (29 Out 2010 às 15:24)

Boa Tarde

Aparecimento de algumas nuvens altas (cirrus) a oeste mas o sol continua a brilhar.Temperatura a  subir,vou em 14,3°C 

Vento Nulo e Pressao em queda abrupta 1012hPa


----------



## Meteo Caldas (29 Out 2010 às 17:33)

Boas,sigo com céu pouco nublado por nuvens altas,em maior numero a Oeste.
Temperatura ja se encontra em descida,depois de uma maxima de 14,3°C 

Temperatura Actual 10,7°C
Humidade Actual 79%
Vento nulo


----------



## Meteo Caldas (29 Out 2010 às 21:18)

Chegam cada vez mais nuvens e o céu encontra-se parcialmente nublado de nuvens altas e medias tambem. 

Temperatura Actual 6,2°C
Humidade Actual 90%
Vento nulo


----------



## Meteo Caldas (30 Out 2010 às 00:06)

Despeço-me com o céu totalmente coberto e a temperatura relativamente estagnada, 5,2°C.

Humidade a 95% e vento nulo.


----------



## Meteo Caldas (30 Out 2010 às 11:18)

Bom Dia 

Mudança radical do estado do tempo em comparacao com ontem.Céu muito nublado e ja caiu um aguaceiro que deixou 1,5mm 

Temperatura Minima 4,6°C
Temperatura Actual 11,2°C
Humidade Actual 70%
Vento fraco a moderado de Sudoeste


----------



## Meteo Caldas (30 Out 2010 às 14:08)

Boa Tarde 

Nao mais choveu,o céu continua totalmente encoberto. A chuva esta ha mais de quatro horas estancada a cerca de 50km a Oeste de aqui mas nao consegue vir para ca  Sigo com 1.5mm acumulado


----------



## Meteo Caldas (30 Out 2010 às 17:09)

Sigo com céu muito nublado mas sem chuva.

A chuva continua a Oeste daqui mas "parada" no mesmo sitio 
Temperatura Actual 11,8°C
Temeperatura Maxima 12,9°C

http://www.meteorologic.net/map/radar/your_radar.php?lat=46.125&long=6.125&type=radar 

Edit
Cairam uns pingos,que nao acumularam nada.


----------



## Meteo Caldas (30 Out 2010 às 20:10)

Finalmente volta a chover   uma chuva fraca,vamos la ver se é para durar!

Temperatura Actual 9,9°C
Humidade Actual 85%
Vento Nulo

Edit
1,2mm acumulado até ao momento.e parou de chover.
Total Acumulado hoje vai em 2,7mm.


----------



## Meteo Caldas (30 Out 2010 às 22:47)

Por aqui a chuva durou pouco e fiquei nos 2,7mm.
Sigo com céu muito nublado,8,9°C.


----------



## Meteo Caldas (31 Out 2010 às 11:01)

Bom Dia 

Madrugada de chuva fraca que acumulou 0,5mm 
Agora sigo com céu muito nublado,temperatura 10,5°C,humidade 85%,vento nulo.

Temperatura Minima 7,4°C


----------



## Pek (31 Out 2010 às 11:34)

Buenas!

 Ya estoy de vuelta de unos días de vacaciones en Ordesa. En breve colgaré un reportaje sobre la estancia allí. Es un lugar  

 Precisamente hoy por allí (Pirineo Aragonés) está nevando decentemente. Os dejo un par de imágenes de ahora mismo en dos refugios de montaña oscenses












 Por aquí día fresco con 11,6 ºC ahora mismo y viento del suroeste moderado

 Que tengais un bonito día!


----------



## Meteo Caldas (31 Out 2010 às 12:06)

Bastante neve nos Pirinéus 

Hoje a partir do fim do dia espera-se grandes acumulacoes de neve acima dos 2000 metros na cordilheira Sul dos Alpes


----------



## karkov (31 Out 2010 às 13:14)

em Sanabria ás 20h de ontem, caía agua/neve a partir dos 1700m. estava 1º


----------



## Pek (31 Out 2010 às 14:10)

Parece que empieza a abrirse algo el cielo por el Pirineo


----------



## Pek (31 Out 2010 às 15:32)

Mientras en ciertas zonas del Pirineo Aragonés sale incluso el sol...






 ...en otras de los Pirineos Catalanes arrecia la nevada. Refugio de Amitges:


----------



## irpsit (31 Out 2010 às 16:16)

Em Viena a temperatura subiu consideravelmente. As temperaturas entre os 0-10ºC dos últimos dias subiram para uns constantes 15ºC hoje... É o efeito fohn, que costuma ocorrer nesta altura do ano. O vento de sul ao descer dos Alpes para a cidade, aquece o ar, com a fricção.

O céu está cinzento mas ainda não choveu.


----------



## Meteo Caldas (31 Out 2010 às 18:38)

Boa Noite 

Tarde encoberta sem qualquer precipitacao registada.
Por agora sigo com céu muito nublado,temperatura 8,9°C,humidade 96%,vento nulo.

Temperatura Maxima 10,6°C

Precipitaçao Acumulada 0,5mm 

Edit
Começa a chover fraco a moderado!!


----------



## Meteo Caldas (31 Out 2010 às 22:27)

Continua a chover mas de uma forma muito fraca tendo acumulado apenas 1,1mm.

Chuva fraca
Temperatura Actual 9,0°C
Humidade Actual 95%
Vento fraco de Oeste


----------



## Meteo Caldas (1 Nov 2010 às 10:23)

Bom dia 

E por ai fiquei com apenas 1,1mm até às 00.  O que perfaz um total de Precipitaçao Acumulado do mes de Outubro=42,1mm

Mais um mes abaixo da media,ja que a media de Outubro é de 89mm.

Espero um mes de Novembro e Dezembro chuvosos,senao podera ser o ano mais seco das ultimas decadas 

Começo o mes de Novembro com 0,3mm acumulados durante a madrugada.Por agora o céu limpou bastante e esta pouco nublado.Bastante agradavel.

Temperatura Minima 6,6°
Temperatura Actual 12,1°C
Humidade Actual 78%
Vento Nulo



Webcam de Geneve que vai actualizando http://www.hb9bza.net/netcam/netcam1.jpg


----------



## Gerofil (1 Nov 2010 às 13:07)

*Chuvas torrenciais vão-se abatendo sobre o norte e o centro da Itália e o sudeste da França*:

http://www.meteogiornale.it/news-flash24ore

http://www.meteogiornale.it/

Na Escandinávia as temperaturas já baixaram para valores inferiores a 20 ºC negativos e na Gronelândia foi medida uma temperatura de 53,6 ºC negativos no Monte Summit, a 3202 metros de altitude, no dia 29 de Outubro.


----------



## Meteo Caldas (1 Nov 2010 às 18:47)

Boa Noite 

Tarde tranquila com céu pouco nublado no inicio, tornando-se gradualmente mais nublado para o fim da tarde.
Sigo com céu muito nublado.

Temperatura Maxima 15,1°C 
Temperatura Actual 8,0°C
Humidade Actual 91%
Vento Nulo

Precipitaçao Acumulada 0,3mm


----------



## Meteo Caldas (2 Nov 2010 às 09:13)

Bom dia 

Madrugada e inicio de manha semelhante, com céu muito nublado.Algumas abertas a Oeste,talvez seja o prenuncio de uma tarde com sol.
Temperatura Minima 5,2°C
Temperatura Actual 12,1°C
Humidade Actual 70%
Vento fraco de Norte

Em perspectiva um resto de semana anticiclonico...com temperaturas maximas acima da média para a epoca e temperaturas minimas dentro da média para a epoca.


----------



## FTerroso (2 Nov 2010 às 12:27)

Vai começar o show!!


----------



## Pirata (2 Nov 2010 às 13:43)

Bom dia.

   Hoje sigo com ceu nublado e algum vento.

Temperatura  12.8 °C   
Vel. Vento  6 mph  S (180°)  
Humidade 72 % 
Barometro 1002 mB Estavel
Temperaturas 
Max 12.8 °C as 12:04  Min 9.0 °C as 0:00  
Vento
Max 17 mph as 12:39  Min 4 mph as 0:54  
Precipitacao acumulda 0 mm


----------



## Meteo Caldas (2 Nov 2010 às 15:46)

FTerroso disse:


> Vai começar o show!!



é verdade Terroso,a partir de segunda feira dia 7, podera nevar abaixo dos 500metros.Tanto o europeu como o Gfs estao bastante bons.
Aguardemos serenamente até la 

Sigo com céu muito nublado.
Temperatura Maxima 13,2°C
Temperatura Actual 12,9°C
Humidade Actual 60%
Vento fraco de Norte


Pressao Atmosferica 1017hPa


----------



## Pek (2 Nov 2010 às 19:18)

Bonito estado el que presenta el Pirineo en el día de hoy. Vista desde el refugio de Respomuso. En la pértiga de AEMET de dicho punto hay un espesor de 51 cm (a unos 2000 msnm). No está nada mal para las alturas a las que estamos del otoño:







 Vista de satélite de hoy con escala aproximada casera 






En Algete, día de lo más agradable en cuanto a las temperaturas (mínima de 7,5 ºC y máxima de 17,6 ºC) con viento de débil a moderado de norte-noreste que generaba notable sensación de fresco. 

Como bien decis, ojito a partir del próximo domingo 7... 

Por cierto, que no había comentado nada, también están ya nevadas la Sierra de Guadarrama, Cuerda Larga, Montes Carpetanos y Sierra de Ayllón. Es decir, los sitemas montañosos que rodean mi pueblo en el Valle del Lozoya (Madrid)


----------



## Meteo Caldas (3 Nov 2010 às 11:10)

Bom dia 

Inicio de manha com céu muito nublado, tornando-se pouco nublado neste momento.condicoes anticiclonicas pelo menos até sabado! 

Temperatura Minima 3,3°C
Temperatura Actual 13°C 
Humidade Actual 68%
Vento fraco de sudoeste

Pressao Atmosférica 1023hPa


----------



## Meteo Caldas (3 Nov 2010 às 16:22)

Boa Tarde 

Sigo com céu pouco nublado.A temperatura alcançou uma maxima de 15,8°C  (maxima do mes de Novembro)

Temperatura Actual 14,7°C
Humidade Actual 70%
Vento fraco de Oeste


----------



## Pek (3 Nov 2010 às 17:20)

Día agradabilísimo del mes de noviembre en Algete con una máxima de 20,9 ºC  y una mínima de 5,6 ºC. Ahora mismo viento en calma.

 En el Pirineo día de nuevo espléndido. Os dejo el enlace de un precioso reportaje de la comarca del Pallars Sobirá en los Pirineos de Lleida hecho ayer por el forero *meteocoll*. En él se ve la mezcla de los colores del otoño con la nieve y el notable espesor de ésta en ciertas zonas, así como los lagos ya congelados (aunque no con una capa muy segura):

http://foro.meteored.com/reportajes...de+la+temporada-t125566.0.html;msg2572276#new


----------



## Meteo Caldas (3 Nov 2010 às 20:04)

Boa Noite

Sigo com céu pouco nublado,maior nebulosidade a norte e oeste.Temperatura relativamente alta para esta hora.

Temperatura Actual 11°C
Humidade Actual 87%
Vento Nulo

Pressao Atmosférica 1026hPa


----------



## Pirata (4 Nov 2010 às 13:01)

Bom dia.

Hoje sigo com:

Temperatura  16.6 °C   
Vel. Vento  10 mph S (177°)   
Humidade 57 % 
Barometro 1015 mB a subir 
Temps
Max 16.8 °C as 12:18  Min 13.4 °C as 0:00  
Vento
Max 23 mph as 12:17  Min 6 mph as 0:40


----------



## Meteo Caldas (4 Nov 2010 às 17:04)

Boa Tarde 

Dia de céu limpo. Um optimo dia para se fazer actividades ao ar livre.

Temperatura Maxima 17,1°C  ( NOVA MAXIMA DE NOVEMBRO)
Temperatura Minima 6,9°C

Temperatura Actual 12,9°C
Humidade Actual 74%
Vento Nulo

Pressao Atmosferica 1030hPa (VALOR MAIS ALTO QUE ALGUMA VEZ REGISTEI)  No meio do Anticlone


----------



## MSantos (4 Nov 2010 às 19:44)

Que grande máxima *Meteo Caldas*, é frequente máximas destas por aí em Novembro?


----------



## Meteo Caldas (4 Nov 2010 às 22:23)

MSantos disse:


> Que grande máxima *Meteo Caldas*, é frequente máximas destas por aí em Novembro?





Estive a pesquisar dados do ano passado do mes de Novembro,e a Temperatura Maxima do mes de Novembro de 2009 foi de 18,2°C no dia 17   Este mes costuma ser fertil em mudanças bruscas de temperatura,tanto pode estar umas temperaturas acima do normal como abaixo.
A temperatura minima de novembro 2009 ficou-se pelos -2,4,nada de exageradamente baixo.A precipitaçao foi de 137,6mm.

Veremos o que ocorre este ano,mas estes primeiros dias tem sido marcados por condicoes anticiclonicas e temperaturas mais elevadas.Amanha preve-se uma maxima de 17 ou 18..mais uma vez  


Por agora sigo com 8°C,96% humidade,vento nulo.

Pressao Atmosferica 1032hPa (NOVA PRESSAO MAXIMA REGISTADA  )

Ah a precipitaçao deste mes para ja vai num impressionante numero de 0,3mm bem longe dos 137,6 do ano passado.se acabar com metade desse valor ja fico contente.


----------



## Meteo Caldas (5 Nov 2010 às 09:12)

Bom Dia 

Dia com o céu parcialmente limpo,apenas alguns estratos a Oeste.Mais uma bela jornada de Abril,que vem a caminho 

Temperatura Minima 4,1°C
Temperatura Actual 11,2°C
Humidade Actual 88%
Vento Nulo

Pressao Atmosferica 1032hPa


Edit 11.30h

ja vou em 15,1°C... 

http://www.hb9bza.net/netcam/netcam1.jpg


----------



## FTerroso (5 Nov 2010 às 11:03)

Pois é, ontem ate tive que usar so uma camisola por causa do calor. Chegou a 18°.


----------



## Pirata (5 Nov 2010 às 14:29)

Bom dia. Hoje dia com ceu muito nublado e algums aguaceiros raros.

Hoje sigo com:

Temperatura  14.9 °C   
Vento  6 mph SW (217°)   
Humidade 71 % 
Barometro 796 mB Estavel  ( ha aqui qualquer coisa que nao ta a bater bem  haha secalhar passou algum tornado por cima da estacao aqui da zona) 
Temperaturas 
Max 15.7 °C as 11:20  Min 14.2 °C as 0:06  
Vento 
Max 20 mph as 0:17  Min 3 mph as 12:22


----------



## Meteo Caldas (5 Nov 2010 às 16:24)

Boa Tarde

Céu limpo.Temperatura que subiu até aos 17,7°C (Nova maxima do mes)  Vento que se tornou fraco de sudoeste.

Agora sigo com 15,3°C,70% de humidade,vento fraco de Sudoeste.


----------



## Aristocrata (5 Nov 2010 às 17:49)

Meteo Caldas disse:


> Boa Tarde
> 
> Céu limpo.Temperatura que subiu até aos 17,7°C (Nova maxima do mes)



Boa tarde
Pensava eu que, nesta altura do ano, a zona em redor dos Alpes começasse a ter valores de temperatura abaixo dos 10ºC e mesmo alguns valores de mínimas abaixo dos 0ºC. Afinal Genebra é até quente...
Se calhar faltam as entradas siberianas\continentais para fazer a verdadeira diferença.


----------



## Meteo Caldas (5 Nov 2010 às 18:10)

Aristocrata disse:


> Boa tarde
> Pensava eu que, nesta altura do ano, a zona em redor dos Alpes começasse a ter valores de temperatura abaixo dos 10ºC e mesmo alguns valores de mínimas abaixo dos 0ºC. Afinal Genebra é até quente...
> Se calhar faltam as entradas siberianas\continentais para fazer a verdadeira diferença.



Boa Tarde 

Por norma,o mes de Novembro costuma ser muito mais fresco do que aquilo que esta a ocorrer este ano.Nao sei o que se esta a passar,mas basta ver os modelos e vemos que esta a custar muito as isos negativas descerem para Sul.

Ainda assim a partir de Domingo parece que se vai alterar um pouco com minimas de 3/4°C e maximas de 8/9.
Mas para ter" frio a valer" so mesmo com uma entrada siberiana, que nao se vislumbra, por enquanto, nos proximos tempos 

De facto estou um bocado triste,todos os modelos indicavam um outono e um inverno exepcionalmente frio para a Suiça e até agora ainda nao se viu quase nada.Se calhar sou eu que estou um pouco ansioso,apesar de tudo ainda estamos no inicio de Novembro..mas ja esperava mais qualquer coisa 

PS-E logo agora, que comprei a maquina fotografica,espero captar muitas nevadas.


----------



## duero (5 Nov 2010 às 21:10)

Aristocrata disse:


> Boa tarde
> Pensava eu que, nesta altura do ano, a zona em redor dos Alpes começasse a ter valores de temperatura abaixo dos 10ºC e mesmo alguns valores de mínimas abaixo dos 0ºC. Afinal Genebra é até quente...
> Se calhar faltam as entradas siberianas\continentais para fazer a verdadeira diferença.



Puede ser el efecto Foehn, he estado buscando, y parece que en *Brannenburg am Inn, *situado en los ALPES DE BAVIERA, a *500 metros de altitud, el 29 de noviembre de 2000 a las 23 horas la temperatura alcanzo los 22 °C*

22ºC a las 23 horas de un 29 de noviembre es una temperatura que dificilmente pueda tener siquiera un local en Portugal.


----------



## belem (5 Nov 2010 às 21:18)

duero disse:


> Puede ser el efecto Foehn, he estado buscando, y parece que en *Brannenburg am Inn, *situado en los ALPES DE BAVIERA, a *500 metros de altitud, el 29 de noviembre de 2000 a las 23 horas la temperatura alcanzo los 22 °C*
> 
> 22ºC a las 23 horas de un 29 de noviembre es una temperatura que dificilmente pueda tener siquiera un local en Portugal.



Portugal deve ser mesmo muito quente, que até para exemplos de extremos de calor verificados em outros países, é usado como termo de comparação.


----------



## duero (5 Nov 2010 às 21:31)

belem disse:


> Portugal deve ser mesmo muito quente, que até para exemplos de extremos de calor verificados em outros países, é usado como termo de comparação.



Lo dije por ser un foro portugues, si fuese un foro de otro pais mismamente hubiera dicho lo mismo.

Portugal tiene áreas de las mas calientes de Europa, como Algarve o Estremadura, igual que todos los países del Sur de Europa, como Sicilia o Calabria en Italia, Andalucía en España o el Sur de Grecia.

Pero tambien todos los países del Sur de Europa tienen áreas mas frias que Irlanda, Holanda o Bélgica. En ninguno de estos tres países hay nieve en verano, y en el Sur de Europa si la hay.

En España e Italia hay lugares con nieve todo el año, y en Grecia y Portugal hasta junio, eso no acontece en Bélgica, Holanda, Irlanda o Hungria.


----------



## belem (5 Nov 2010 às 21:56)

duero disse:


> Lo dije por ser un foro portugues, si fuese un foro de otro pais mismamente hubiera dicho lo mismo.
> 
> Portugal tiene áreas de las mas calientes de Europa, como Algarve o Estremadura, igual que todos los países del Sur de Europa, como Sicilia o Calabria en Italia, Andalucía en España o el Sur de Grecia.
> 
> ...



Estava na brincadeira! 
Mas obrigado pela atenção em explicar o porquê da tua afirmação.


----------



## duero (5 Nov 2010 às 22:11)

belem disse:


> Estava na brincadeira!
> Mas obrigado pela atenção em explicar o porquê da tua afirmação.



En realidad seguro que en todos los países de Europa hay locales con nieve hasta agosto, lo que no acontece en Dinamarca, Gran Bretaña, Bélgica, Holanda, Luxemburgo, Hungria, Irlanda, Bielorrusia, etc...


----------



## duero (5 Nov 2010 às 22:12)

duero disse:


> En realidad seguro que en todos los países de Europa hay locales con nieve hasta agosto, lo que no acontece en Dinamarca, Gran Bretaña, Bélgica, Holanda, Luxemburgo, Hungria, Irlanda, Bielorrusia, etc...



En todos los *países del Sur de Europa*, queria decir


----------



## Meteo Caldas (6 Nov 2010 às 10:57)

Bom Dia

O céu ainda encontra-se praticamente limpo,apenas algumas nuvens a norte muito ao longe . A temperatura volta a subir a bom ritmo,estou com 16,2°C a esta hora 
O vento esta fraco a moderado de Sudoeste.

Temperatura Minima 5,5°C
Temperatura Actual 16,2°C
Humidade Actual 63%

Pressao Atmosferica 1023hPa (em queda)

Edit 13.45

Céu a tornar-se parcialmente nublado de nuvens medias provenientes de Norte e Oeste.17,2°C,maxima de momento.

Pressao Atmosferica 1018hPa (em queda acentuada)


----------



## Meteo Caldas (6 Nov 2010 às 22:43)

Boa Noite

A tarde foi-se tornando cada vez mais nublada e ao fim do dia o céu ja estava completamente nublado.Curiosamente o vento perdeu alguma intensidade.A chuva esta prevista que comece a cair ao fim da madrugada. 

Temperatura Maxima 17,2°C  (a partir de amanha acaba-se)..
Temperatura Actual 10,6°C
Humidade Actual 76%
Vento fraco de Sudoeste

Pressao Atmosferica 1011hPa (continua em queda)


----------



## irpsit (6 Nov 2010 às 22:55)

Cá por Viena de Áustria, temperaturas a rondar quase os 20ºC à tarde, nos últimos meses.
Que Verão de São Martinho!


----------



## Meteo Caldas (7 Nov 2010 às 10:59)

Bom dia 

Chove desde as 10h sem paragens,ao inicio de maneira fraca mas neste momento de maneira moderada   Acumulado até agora 2,5mm 

http://www.hb9bza.net/netcam/netcam1.jpg

Temperatura Minima 8,7°C
Temperatura Actual 8,8°C
Humidade Actual 85%
Vento fraco a moderado de sudoeste

Pressao Atmosferica 1003hPa 

Edit 12.55
Continua a chover ora fraco ora moderado. 3,2mm acumulados.
Temperatura em descida,minima do dia neste momento com 7,9°C.
A cota andara pelos 1000 metros, com tendencia para descer.

webcam de la Dole-Brevine, a 1200metros,começa a nevar... http://www.givrine.ch/webcam/netcam.jpg

a 1500 metros o cenario é este,com a propria estrada coberta de neve  http://www.iapc.ch/images/stories/webcam/LaBarillette.jpg

Edit 13.50
A frente esta a passar mais rapido do que o previsto e ja se notam abertas a Oeste.5,2mm acumulados.A partir de agora sao os aguaceiros que mandam   Ainda assim deu para acumular uns bons centimetros de neve na media montanha e talvez mais alguns até ao fim do dia, conforme a lotaria dos aguaceiros 

Temperatura Actual 7,0°C
Humidade Actual 82%
Vento a virar para Oeste/noroeste fraco.

Pressao inicia o processo de subida 1004hPa

cumps,até logo


----------



## FTerroso (7 Nov 2010 às 11:44)

Aqui choveu das 05 ate as 09hs da manha.


----------



## Meteo Caldas (7 Nov 2010 às 17:55)

Boa Noite

Tarde marcada pelo céu muito nublado com algumas abertas.Nao fui contemplado por nenhum aguaceiro,ainda.
Precipitacao Acumulada 5,2mm

Temperatura Actual 6,0°C 
Humidade Actual 83%
Vento fraco de Oeste


----------



## FTerroso (7 Nov 2010 às 18:24)

Aqui tb ta frio. 5°


----------



## Meteo Caldas (7 Nov 2010 às 18:30)

FTerroso disse:


> Aqui tb ta frio. 5°



tiveste ai alguma chuva à tarde,Terroso?


----------



## FTerroso (7 Nov 2010 às 22:34)

Meteo Caldas disse:


> tiveste ai alguma chuva à tarde,Terroso?



Sim, chovia e parava, chovia e parava. 

Amanha se espera a chegada de uma grande depressao, com certeza ai em Geneve vai chegar tb.

Agora, 5°


----------



## Meteo Caldas (8 Nov 2010 às 10:10)

Bom Dia

Céu pouco nublado com maior nebulosidade a Oeste.Nao espero que chova,hoje.

Temperatura Minima 2,9°C
Temperatura Actual 6,4°C
Humidade Actual 54%
Vento fraco a moderado de Sudoeste.

Pressao Atmosferica 989hPa!!!!

http://www.hb9bza.net/netcam/netcam1.jpg

http://www.givrine.ch/webcam/netcam.jpg

http://www.iapc.ch/images/stories/webcam/LaBarillette.jpg

boas camadas de neve na media montanha.

Edit 12.40

Pressao continua em queda 987hPa!
Céu cada vez mais nublado.
Vento moderado de Sudoeste
6,9°C.


----------



## irpsit (8 Nov 2010 às 12:30)

Igual em Viena, depois de vários dias à volta dos 20ºC e tempo soalheiro, hoje está encoberto, uns chuviscos e fresco, 10ºC ao fim da manhã.

Mas ainda não é aquele frio típico de Novembro.



Meteo Caldas disse:


> Bom Dia
> 
> Céu pouco nublado com maior nebulosidade a Oeste.Nao espero que chova,hoje.
> 
> ...


----------



## Pirata (8 Nov 2010 às 13:18)

Muito bom dia. Pelos ultimos posts da para ver que "o mal esta espalhado pelas aldeias". Aqui tambem esta um dia frio, escuro, humido e ventoso. 

Temperatura  5.3 °C   
Vel. Vento 9 mph E (87°)   
Humidade 77 % 
Barometro *796* mB Estavel  
Temperaturas 
Max 6.3 °C as 5:07  Min 1.7 °C as 0:00  
Vento
Max 23 mph as 11:34  Min 0 mph as 0:00  
Precip. Acumulada 2 mm


----------



## Mário Barros (8 Nov 2010 às 13:25)

Pirata disse:


> Barometro *796* mB Estavel



Que raio de pressão é essa ?  Talvez 976mb ?


----------



## Vince (8 Nov 2010 às 13:53)

Deve ter querido dizer 967mb
A base aérea de Mildenhall a 50km NW de Ipswich tem *968.1 mb* na última METAR das 13h49m 

SPECI EGUN 08*1349Z* AUTO 12018G29KT 9999 OVC015 05/05 A2862 RMK AO2 PK WND 14030/1324 UPB1301E1321B1347E1349 OVC V BKN *SLP681*


Aparentemente ligeiramente mais baixa do que o previsto pelo GFS para essa zona a esta hora:

Previsão GFS:
06z    978.3
09z    973.8 
12z    970.9 
15z    969.0 
18z    968.8 

Bela pressão


----------



## Meteo Caldas (8 Nov 2010 às 16:50)

Boa Tarde

Desde à uma hora que chove fraco a moderado com uma temperatura de apenas 4,3°C.Nao se vislumbra qualquer vestigio de neve mas se a temperatura descer mais um pouco :rolleyes
Pena ja ter anoitecido mas deve tar a cair uma bela nevada a partir dos 800m 

Pressao Atmosferica 980hPa


----------



## Vince (8 Nov 2010 às 17:05)

Cork, Irlanda 961 hPa 

METAR EICK 081700Z 30006KT 9999 FEW019CB SCT030 BKN100 08/07 Q0961 NOSIG


----------



## HotSpot (8 Nov 2010 às 17:31)




----------



## Meteo Caldas (8 Nov 2010 às 18:32)

Boa Noite

A chuva parou neste momento,acumulei 4,4mm.
Temperatura 4,3°C 
Humidade 85%
Vento fraco a moderado de Oeste

Pressao em subida 983hPa

Precipitacao 07/11 5,3mm
Precipitaçao 08/11 4,4mm
Precipitaçao deste episodio 9,7mm


----------



## Meteo Caldas (9 Nov 2010 às 10:10)

Bom Dia

Madrugada de chuva fraca,das 02 até as 07 em qque acumulei 2,6mm 
Agora sigo com céu muito  nublado mas com algumas timidas abertas.

Temperatura em subida,8,5°C 
Temperatura Minima 4,8°C
O manto branco é ja consideravel a partir dos 1000m 

1200 metros 5 a 10cm de neve  http://www.givrine.ch/webcam/netcam.jpg

1500 metros 20 a 40cm de neve  http://www.iapc.ch/images/stories/webcam/LaBarillette.jpg


----------



## Mário Barros (9 Nov 2010 às 10:47)

Belos valores de pressão


----------



## Pek (9 Nov 2010 às 12:13)

Por Algete 10,8 ºC y viento de oeste-noroeste de moderado a fuerte (rachas máximas de 60 a 70 km/h), cielo prácticamente despejado.

 Por la Sierra (Sierra del Guadarrama) y el Alto Valle (Valle Alto del Lozoya) donde se sitúa mi pueblo de Madrid nieva débilmente:







 En los Pirineos Aragoneses nevada moderada que ya acumula buenos espesores


----------



## Pirata (9 Nov 2010 às 13:23)

Bom dia. A questao da pressao atmosferica a vermelho quer dizer que pelos visto o barometro desta estacao esta avariado e ja ha 3 ou 4 dias, marca sempre estes valores surreais.

Por aqui mais um dia frio, molhado e escuro.

Temperatura  6.5 °C   
Vento  0 mph NNE (18°)  
Humidade 93 % 
Barometer 796 mB estavel (avariado)
Temperaturas
Max 6.7 °C as 9:11  Min 5.3 °C as 0:00  
Precipitacao Acum. Hoje 8 mm


----------



## Meteo Caldas (9 Nov 2010 às 17:01)

Boa tarde

Recomeçou a chover.Chove fraco.3mm acumulados até agora. 
A 1200 metros nota-se os flocos de neve a cairem no meio da escuridao  http://www.givrine.ch/webcam/netcam.jpg Parece que a Webcam deixou de actualizar..pena.Mas por certo continua a nevar.Em Geneve a chuva fraca continua.

Temperatura Maxima 10,5°C
Temperatura Actual 8,8°C
Humidade Actual 75%
Vento fraco a moderado de Sudoeste

Pressao Atmosferica 981hPa


----------



## Mário Barros (9 Nov 2010 às 22:38)

Algumas fotos das ondas em Espanha.

Coruña


----------



## Pek (10 Nov 2010 às 00:41)

Os dejo alguna foto más de las olas en Cantabria. Fuente: eldiariomontañés.es

 A ver si mañana os cuelgo alguna más porque he visto fotos realmente impresionantes. Más que éstas que os cuelgo






 ¿Veis el faro? La altura focal del faro es de 40 metros sobre el nivel del mar. La torre mide 20 metros de altura (un edificio de 6 pisos más o menos). Es el faro de la isla de Mouro en la bahía de Santander, lleva funcionando desde 1860.
















 ¿Y ésta? 






 Aunque este faro de la isla de Mouro está más que acostumbrado a estas cosas. Todos los años le pasa:






Foto de Rafael G. Riancho

Y otra de eldiariomontañes.es de un temporal de los últimos años:


----------



## Mário Barros (10 Nov 2010 às 00:55)

Ainda mais umas.

Santander
















El Muelle de Plentzia (Vizcaya)






Paseo Nuevo de San Sebastián


----------



## Meteo Caldas (10 Nov 2010 às 10:08)

Fotos Brutais!!! 

Ontem acumulei 3,5mm.
Esta madrugada continuou a chover fraca e nesta altura ainda segue.2mm até agora.

Temperatura Minima 6,8°C
Temperatura Actual 7,9°C
Humidade Actual 78%
Vento moderado de Sudoeste.

Pressao Atmosferica 990hPa

A 1200 metros durante a madrugada a neve transformou-se em chuva,e o panorama é este.  http://www.givrine.ch/webcam/netcam.jpg

A 1500 metros,apenas 300metros mais acima,a quantidade de neve continua a aumentar,estando ja entre 30 e 40cm  http://www.iapc.ch/images/stories/webcam/LaBarillette.jpg

Onde esta a estrada?


----------



## Pirata (10 Nov 2010 às 14:26)

Bom dia. Mais um dia frio mas de sol.

Hoje sigo com:

Temperatura  6.1 °C   
Vel. Vento 6 mph NW (311°)   
Humidade 91 % 
Temperaturas
Max 7.0 °C as 11:51  Min 2.3 °C as 7:30  
Vento 
Max 16 mph as 10:55  Min 0 mph as 0:00


----------



## Pek (10 Nov 2010 às 17:39)

Parece que por la Cordillera Cantábrica la nieve empieza a coger importancia:

- Imagen de Llánaves de la Reina. Un pueblo leonés muy acostumbrado a las grandes (grandísimas diría yo) nevadas






- Imagen de Fuente De en la cara sur de los Picos de Europa (Cantabria). Al fondo se ven algunos de los imponentes picachos del entorno tan característicos de los Picos de Europa. En la distribución de la nieve se aprecia que ha soplado un viento fuerte de narices


----------



## Pek (10 Nov 2010 às 18:37)

Más fotos de Cantabria. Fuente: El Diario Montañés











 Y de San Sebastián. De los foreros *kixmi* y *txebas* en meteored. Importante: las fotos están sacadas cuando NO había pleamar. En el momento de la pleamar (que coincidió con la madrugada) fue mucho peor. Al parecer hay algunos videos por ahí de ese momento que asustan  





















Fuentes:

http://foro.meteored.com/reportajes...uzkoa-t125838.0.html;msg2578040;topicseen#new

http://foro.meteored.com/reportajes...algunas+olitases+un+poco+largo-t125837.0.html


----------



## Pek (10 Nov 2010 às 18:58)

Vídeo del temporal en Galicia. Autor: forero *Frío Polar* (meteored)

!

Hasta el momento en boyas marinas han salido los datos de olas de 17 metros en Gijón y en el cabo Machichaco (Vizcaya). Faltan todavía muchos datos por conocer.


----------



## Meteo Caldas (10 Nov 2010 às 19:17)

Boa Noite 

Chuva toda a tarde,mas de uma maneira fraca.Acumulados 4,1mm 
Agora sigo com céu muito nublado.

Temperatura Maxima 8,0°C
Temperatura Actual 7,2°C
Humidade Actual 85%
Vento fraco a moderado de Sudoeste

Pressao Atmosferica 1003 (em subida)

Precipitaçao de Novembro 18,2mm


----------



## irpsit (10 Nov 2010 às 19:55)

Fotos e vídeos espectaculares!!

Por aqui dia típico de Novembro. Sol, nevoeiro, céu entre o cinzento, o branco e o azulado, com a névoa a surgir e dissipar alternadamente.
Temperatura fresca, máximas de 8ºC à tarde, e fresquinho de manhã. Mas ainda é muito pouco este frio.




Mário Barros disse:


> Algumas fotos das ondas em Espanha.
> 
> Coruña
> 
> ...


----------



## Pek (10 Nov 2010 às 23:19)

Alguna foto y video más, esta vez de San Sebastián

 Fotos de *SSun* (meteored)






Por ahí se supone que va una carretera...






No os perdais estos impresionantes videos:


El Paseo Nuevo de San Sebastián 

!

 Fijaos cómo serían las olas que se podía hacer surf en el río en zonas alejadas del mar 




 Imágenes de la primera pleamar. Fijaos cómo el agua del mar campa a sus anchas por dentro de la ciudad...  

http://www.antena3.com/videos-onlin...es-inundadas-san-sebastian_2010110900025.html

 De momento es todo, que no es poco 

 P.D.: Ojo a las mínimas de esta próxima madrugada por el interior de la Península Ibérica (sobre todo en las zonas en que calme el viento y no haya algo de nubosidad). Algunas ya están con nieve en el suelo y eso ejerce un efecto notable sobre las mínimas. 
 De momento Duruelo ya está con -3,4 ºC (y Mahide con -3 ºC). En mi casa tenemos ahora mismo 3,9 ºC; en zonas muy cercanas de valle con mejor retención del aire frío (San Agustín de Guadalix) ya van por los 1,7 ºC.


----------



## Meteo Caldas (11 Nov 2010 às 00:51)

Grandes Videos Pek 

Sigo neste momento com céu pouco nublado,o que fez a temperatura baixar bem nestas ultimas duas horas.Vou com 4,1°C  90% de humidade e vento fraco de Oeste.

Pressao Atmosferica 1010hPa (continua a sua subida)


----------



## Pek (11 Nov 2010 às 01:08)

Este video no es de este último temporal pero viene bien para ver cómo se vive desde dentro algo como lo que ha sucedido estos días en las costas de la Cornisa Cantábrica. Las imágenes están tomadas en el Golfo de Vizcaya (Golfo da Biscaia). Copio la información del autor del video:

"This footage shows a 12000 tonne ship steaming into a Storm force 10 in the Bay of Biscay with high seas and very long , deep swell."


 Como se ve el Cantábrico puede ser un mar muy muy muy duro.


----------



## Meteo Caldas (11 Nov 2010 às 10:06)

Bom dia

Estamos sob aviso da tempestade Carmen que deve chegar a partir da noite.Aviso amarelo para precipitacao e laranja para vento com ventos maximos de 150km 

Chuvas essas que vao fazer desaparecer as exelentes camadas de neve existentes.Pois a cota estara muito alta,acima de 2000m.

http://www.givrine.ch/webcam/netcam.jpg 1200metros

http://www.iapc.ch/images/stories/webcam/LaBarillette.jpg 1500metros   

Imagem satelita mais tipica de fim de Dezembro ou janeiro  http://www.sat24.com/images.php?country=alps&sat=&1193053973330&randomize=1829002737

Temperatura Minima 0,3°C 
Temperatura Actual 8,1°C
Humidade Actual 65%
Vento fraco a moderado de Sudoeste

Céu pouco nublado por enquanto,nota-se uma cortina de nuvens a vir de Oeste.


----------



## Pirata (11 Nov 2010 às 14:48)

Muito bom dia. Mais um valente dia de inverno, com alguma chuva e muito vento.

Hoje sigo com:

Temperatura  11.3 °C   
Wind Speed  7 mph SSW (194°)   
Humidade 92 %   
Temperaturas
Max 11.4 °C as 14:23  Min -0.4 °C as 0:37  
Vento 
Max 27 mph as 14:16  Min 3 mph as 0:14  
Precipitacao 6 mm


----------



## Gerofil (11 Nov 2010 às 15:00)

Esta tempestade (CARMEN) vai afectar as Ilhas Britânicas e deslocando-se depois para leste, ao longo do Mar do Norte. Tempestade a seguir com atenção.

RTL


----------



## duero (11 Nov 2010 às 16:39)

PRECIPITACIÓN ACUMULADA DESDE EL PRIMERO DE SEPTIEMBRE


----------



## Meteo Caldas (11 Nov 2010 às 17:19)

Boa Noite 

Começou a chover à cerca de 10 minutos.O Vento esta moderado de sudoeste,rajada maxima de 53km até agora. http://www.meteociel.fr/accueil/temps-reel.php?region=no Reino Unido e Norte de França com vento muito forte

Temperatura Actual 8,8°C
Humidade Actual 55%
Vento moderado de Sudoeste

Pressao Atmosferica 1013hPa (em queda)

Edit 20.45

Chuva fraca a moderada.Acumulados 4,4mm.
Vento a aumentar de intensidade,media de 30km,rajada maxima de 63km 

Temperatura Actual 6,0°C
Humidade Actual 90%

Pressao Atmosferica 1012hPa


----------



## FTerroso (11 Nov 2010 às 19:52)

aqui ta muito, muito, muito vento!!


----------



## Meteo Caldas (11 Nov 2010 às 23:00)

Boa Noite

Segue a chuva moderada.Acumulados 8,8mm  Vento moderado com rajadas de Sudoeste.Para ja a rajada maxima esta nos 64km.

Temperatura Actual 7,7°C (em subida)
Humidade Actual 92%

Pressao Atmosferica 1011hPa

EDIT 00.25
Acabei o dia com 9,0mm
Nesta altura chove moderado a forte! 2,8mm desde as 00h.
7,9°C.


----------



## Meteo Caldas (12 Nov 2010 às 10:17)

Bom Dia 

Madrugada de muito vento e chuva constante.Rajada maxima de 82km
Acumulados até ao momento 10,2mm.Muitas folhas no chao, mas nada de mais.

Agora parou de chover e surgem algumas abertas.

Temperatura Minima 6,0°C
Temperatura Actual 12,7 
Humidade Actual 87%

http://www.givrine.ch/webcam/netcam.jpg achuva e a temperatura mais alta fez desaparecer completamente a neve a 1200m 

http://www.iapc.ch/images/stories/webcam/LaBarillette.jpg A 1500 metros tambem ja vai derretendo a uma velocidade impressionante!!


----------



## Meteo Caldas (12 Nov 2010 às 12:52)

Boa tarde

A tempestade Carmen ja la vai...o céu apresenta cada vez mais abertas.O vento continua moderado, com rajadas.

A temperatura continua a subir, estou agora com 15,1°C 

Precipitaçao deste dois dias 19,2mm  ja à muito que nao chovia tanto 

Precipitaçao de Novembro 37,4mm


----------



## Pirata (12 Nov 2010 às 13:11)

Muito bom dia. 

Depois de mais um dia de ontem muito ventoso e com alguns aguaceiros a depressao ja deve ir no continente, e ja acalmou por aqui o vento e ate estou com sol. Boa sorte ai no continente com o vento ^^.

Hoje sigo com:

Temperatura  10.8 °C   
Vento  4 mph SSW (196°)  
Humidade 58 % 
Barometro 991 mB estavel 
Temperaturas 
Max 11.5 °C as 12:10  Min 7.6 °C as 6:56  
Vento 
Max 28 mph as 5:09  Min 8 mph as 12:53  

PS: Belo video Pek


----------



## Meteo Caldas (12 Nov 2010 às 15:10)

Boas

Passagem a regime de aguaceiros  Neste momento chove moderado,com muito vento de Sudoeste.Nao esperava esta especie de pos-frontal 

A cifra do dia de hoje sobe para os 11,8mm

13,4°C.
90%.


----------



## Meteo Caldas (12 Nov 2010 às 22:32)

Boas

Cairam alguns aguaceiros até ao inicio da noite.Acumulei 14,8mm,muito bom 
Agora sigo com céu pouco nublado.
Temperatura Alta,11,8°C 
Humidade 90%
Vento fraco a moderado de Sudoeste
.
Acumulado de Novembro 41,0mm 

Amanha e domingo dois dias de sol, com temperaturas que podem atingir os 18°C.


----------



## Meteo Caldas (13 Nov 2010 às 10:26)

Bom Dia

Depois de quase uma semana sem aparecer, eis ai o Sol em todo o seu esplendor
A temperatura minima nao baixou dos 10°C,situando-se nos 10,4°C 

Agora sigo com céu pouco nublado,vou ja em 16°C ,humidade 65% e vento fraco a moderado de Sudoeste. 

Pressao Atmosferica 1011hPa

EDIT 13.50
Céu pouco nublado e temperatura nos 17°C. http://www.hb9bza.net/netcam/netcam1.jpg

a 1200 metros ja nao à qualquer neve..http://www.givrine.ch/webcam/netcam.jpg

a 1500metros os 30cm de à tres dias atras,sobra umas pocas aqui e acola.. http://www.iapc.ch/images/stories/webcam/LaBarillette.jpg


17,7°C!!! A 0,6°C de igualar a temperatura maxima de Novembro 2009. 

18,2°C .Fiquei a uma decima de igualar a temperatura Maxima de Novembro 2009  

Sigo com 17,5°C e céu pouco nublado.


----------



## Meteo Caldas (13 Nov 2010 às 23:31)

Boa Noite 

Este dia foi marcado pela temperatura extremamente elevada para a faixa da epoca em que estamos.Foi batido a maxima do mes e por uma décima que nao foi batida a maxima do mes do ano 2009 
O céu apresentou-se sempre pouco nublado e assim continua.

A esta hora ainda esta relativamente ameno,temeperatura de 11,2°C.
Humidade 80%
Vento fraco de Oeste.

Amanha espera-se outro dia de sol, mas em principio com temperatura um pouco mais baixa.


----------



## Meteo Caldas (14 Nov 2010 às 04:05)

Boas madrugadas 

Deapeco-me por agora com 10°C de temperatura,ja esteve nos 8,8°C,mas entretanto subiu.
Humidade 83%
Vento fraco SW

Céu pouco nublado.


----------



## Meteo Caldas (14 Nov 2010 às 10:55)

Bom Dia

Incrivel Temperatura a esta hora, 18°C e ja tive maxima de 18,6°C Sao apenas 11.45h.Com estes 18,6°C ja foi batido a temperatura maxima de Novembro do ano passado que se tinha ficado pelos 18,3°C.


Céu pouco nublado e um vento quentissimo e moderado de Sudoeste.media de 30km.

Temperatura Minima 8,2°C



Sigo com 19,5°C.   Maxima mais alta do mes de Novembro desde o dia 3 de Novembro de 2005,tende nesse dia chegado aos 20,9°C.


----------



## Meteo Caldas (14 Nov 2010 às 16:43)

Boa Tarde

Sigo agora com céu muito nublado,nuvens que vieram de Oeste.Prenuncio de uma semana chuvosa e fresca que se preve a partir de amanha 
De calor ja bastou estes ultimos dois dias  
A neve derreteu toda,mesmo a 2000metros, so acima disso subsiste.

Temperatura Maxima 19,2°C
Temperatura Actual 16,3°C esta mais frio a esta hora em grande parte de Portugal do que aqui 
Humidade Actual 56%
Vento fraco a moderado de Sudoeste

Pressao Atmosferica 1005hPa


----------



## irpsit (14 Nov 2010 às 17:22)

De facto tb aqui em Viena tem sido um Outono QUENTE.

Não é só este ano, foi o mesmo em 2007, 2008 e 2009.
Já começa a ser norma.

Continuo à espera da primeira entrada fria....


----------



## Meteo Caldas (14 Nov 2010 às 17:30)

irpsit disse:


> De facto tb aqui em Viena tem sido um Outono QUENTE.
> 
> Não é só este ano, foi o mesmo em 2007, 2008 e 2009.
> Já começa a ser norma.
> ...



Tambem estou à espera de uma entrada siberiana,vendo os modelos pareçe que vem ai um pouco mais de frio mas dentro da normalidade 

Quase todos os modelos apontavam para um outono bastante frio mas até agora tal nao se verificou.Aguardemos mais um pouco


----------



## Meteo Caldas (14 Nov 2010 às 21:49)

Boa Noite

Começou a chover por volta das 22h e levo 1,1mm acumulados. 

Temperatura Actual 14,5°C
Humidade 70%
Vento moderado de Sul


----------



## Meteo Caldas (15 Nov 2010 às 10:05)

Bom Dia. 

Ontem acumulei até à meia noite 1,4mm
Hoje sigo com céu muito nublado e vai chovendo muito fraco,acumulados hoje 0,5mm

Temperatura Minima 10,0°C
Temperatura Actual 11,1°C
Humidade Actual 70%
Vento fraco a moderado de Sudoeste


----------



## Meteo Caldas (15 Nov 2010 às 11:58)

A chuva passou de fraca a moderada e ja vou com 4,3mm 

Temperatura em queda,9,1°C e minima do dia


----------



## Pirata (15 Nov 2010 às 13:03)

Muito bom dia. Um comeco bem frio, hoje ja tive que tirar o gelo dos vidros do carro de manha . Vamos la ver se para a semana vem ai mais um "Cold Snap".

Hoje sigo com:

Temperatura  7 °C   
Vento 0 mph SW (225°)  
Humdade 88 % 
Barometer 1013 mB Estavel
Temperaturas
Max 7 °C at 12:55  Min -0.6 °C as 7:34  
Vento 
Max 6 mph as 0:20  Min 0 mph as 0:06  
Rainfall Today 0,1 mm


----------



## Meteo Caldas (15 Nov 2010 às 14:27)

Boa Tarde 

Chuva moderada continua   8,4mm

A neve começa a cair a 1200metros http://www.givrine.ch/webcam/netcam.jpg

A 1500 metros tb passa de chuva a neve  http://www.iapc.ch/images/stories/webcam/LaBarillette.jpg Vai ficar tudo branquinho num instante.

Sigo com 8,0°C,em queda.


----------



## Meteo Caldas (15 Nov 2010 às 19:03)

Boa Noite

Mas que belo dia de chuva.Chuva moderada toda a tarde e continua!
21,4mm acumulados 

Temperatura tem vindo sempre a baixar,5,8°C e minima do dia 

A cota esta cada vez mais baixa,a uns 800metros nesta altura,deve tar a cair uma nevada monumental,pena ser noite


----------



## Meteo Caldas (16 Nov 2010 às 10:50)

Bom Dia 

Ontem acumulei 23mm até à meia noite.
De madrugada continuou a chover até as 07h da manha mais ou menos.
O acumulado de hoje vai em 12,2mm 
Agora sigo com céu muito nublado,com algumas abertas.
Temperatura Minima 5,5°C
Temperatura Actual 6,3°C
Humidade Actual 80%
Vento moderado mas de Nordeste 

a 1200 metros um belo manto branco caiu esta madrugada  http://www.givrine.ch/webcam/netcam.jpg

a 1500 metros tambem  http://www.iapc.ch/images/stories/webcam/LaBarillette.jpg


----------



## Pirata (16 Nov 2010 às 12:56)

Muito bom dia.

Mais uma manha bem gelada por aqui. Sigo com Ceu limpo por agora.

Sigo com:

Temperatura  7.9 °C   
Vento 3 mph SW (229°)  
Humidade 92 % 
Barometro 1015 mB a descer  
Temperaturas 
Max 7.9 °C as 12:48  Min *-1.7 °C* at 7:46  
Vento
Max 7 mph as 10:25  Min 0 mph as 0:00


----------



## Meteo Caldas (16 Nov 2010 às 17:25)

Boa Tarde

Céu muito nublado durante a tarde, sem mais precipitacao.

Precipitacao acumulada hoje 12,2mm 

Precipitacao do Mes de Novembro 77,6mm 

Sigo com céu muito nublado,temperatura 6,4°C,humidade 78%,vento moderado e frio de Nordeste


----------



## Meteo Caldas (16 Nov 2010 às 22:03)

Boa Noite 

Sigo com o céu parcialmente nublado, mas com tendencia a despejar.Existem algumas abertas.

Temperatura Actual 5,5°C
Humidade Actual 77%
Vento fraco a moderado de Nordeste.

Pressao Atmosferica 1016hPa


----------



## irpsit (16 Nov 2010 às 22:47)

tudo aponta para uma entrada bem fria para os proximos dias
no satelite ve-se claramente a entrada polar maritima

em viena ainda sigo com maximas nos 10ºc





Pirata disse:


> Muito bom dia. Um comeco bem frio, hoje ja tive que tirar o gelo dos vidros do carro de manha . Vamos la ver se para a semana vem ai mais um "Cold Snap".
> 
> Hoje sigo com:
> 
> ...


----------



## Pek (16 Nov 2010 às 23:57)

Hoy en Algete máxima de 10,8 ºC y mínima de 1,4 ºC.

 Por los Pirineos la nieve ya alcanza notables espesores en ciertas zonas. Según la pértiga de la estación Nimet de AEMET ya cuentan con 110 cm en el Refugio de Respomuso:







 Por cierto, se ha unido una nueva webcam de los refugios de Aragón, la del refugio de Viadós (1760 msnm). Una imagen de hoy:






 Vemos abajo las conocidas bordas de Viadós, utilizadas en el pasado como graneros, rodeadas y cubiertas por la nieve. En las zonas altas observamos los efectos del viento.

 Boa Noite!!


----------



## Meteo Caldas (17 Nov 2010 às 09:46)

Bom Dia 

Alternancia de periodos de maior nebulosodade com periodos de pouca nebulosidade.
Temperatura Actual 5,9°C,Humidade Actual 72% e vento fraco de Nordeste.
Temperatura Minima 5,0°C

http://www.hb9bza.net/netcam/netcam1.jpg

http://www.givrine.ch/webcam/netcam.jpg

http://www.iapc.ch/images/stories/webcam/LaBarillette.jpg

http://www.belalpbahnen.ch/Livebilder/Hohbiel/hohbiel.jpg

http://www.moleson.ch/import/moleson_00002.jpg

http://flych.ch/webcam/grindelwald.jpg

http://www.gstaadmedia.ch/webcam/glacier3000/single01.jpg

http://www.televillars.ch/bretaye2.jpg


----------



## Gerofil (17 Nov 2010 às 11:55)

La persistenza del caldo caratterizza sinora questo novembre un po' in tutta l'Europa orientale e nei paesi affacciati al Mediterraneo Orientale. Domenica, 31,6°C a Paphos (Cipro), 31,0°C ad Adana (Turchia), 30,2°C a Silifke (Turchia), 29,7°C a Lefkoniko (Cipro), 29,5°C a Tymbu/Nicosia (Cipro), ancora 27,2°C a Veliko Tarnovo, in Bulgaria. Lunedì, Adana 32,0°C, Silifke 31,4°C, Akdeniz (Cipro) 30,7°C, Tymbu/Nicosia 30,4°C, Lefkoniko 30,2°C.
Caldo record lunedì 15 novembre anche in Romania, con 27,7°C a Calarasi, 25,2°C a Rimnicu Vilcea, *24,7°C a Bucarest*, 24,1°C a Buzau, 23,7°C a Caransebes, 23,3°C a Rosiori De Vede. *La media delle massime di novembre a Bucarest è di soli 10,0°C.* *Notevoli anche i 21,0°C di Chisinau, la capitale della Moldova, dove la media delle massime di novembre è 7,9°C.*
All'opposto, è la Lapponia svedese il "cuore" del freddo nordeuropeo. Domenica, questi i valori minimi più bassi: Nikkaluokta -30,2°C, Nattivaara -26,9°C, Vajmat -25,9°C, Latnivaara -25,3°C, Buresjon -23,9°C, Kiruna -22,5°C. 

MeteoGiornale


----------



## Pirata (17 Nov 2010 às 14:05)

Muito bom dia.

Gerofil parece que a Europa Oriental esta muito quente para esta altura do ano hehe. Se for como o Joe Bastardi esta a prever para este inverno, vai ser muito mas mesmo muito gelado desde o mediterraneo ate a Russia, toda a europa oriental, enquanto a europa ocidental e norte vai estar perto da media.

Bem hoje sigo com:

Temperatura  6.0 °C   
Vento 4 mph E (88°)  
Humidade 67 % 
Barometro 1003 mB estavel  
Temperaturas 
Max 6.0 °C as 12:52  Min 5.0 °C as 6:27  
Vento 
Max 18 mph as 13:03  Min 4 mph as 1:12


----------



## Aristocrata (17 Nov 2010 às 16:32)

Meteo Caldas disse:


> http://www.hb9bza.net/netcam/netcam1.jpg
> 
> http://www.givrine.ch/webcam/netcam.jpg
> 
> ...


Epá!!! Estas imagens que nos trazes são fantásticas. Antes tinha dificuldade em ver ou saber onde se encontravam imagens actualizadas dos Alpes...agora é um regalo assistir (ao vivo) a estas maravilhosas montanhas e cidades. Nunca aí fui mas tenho uma vontade irresistível de um dia destes ir aos Alpes - nem que seja no verão para aceder a zonas mais altas, inacessíveis agora, e em condições de luminosidade de verão, distintas do lusco-fusco desta epoca do ano.


----------



## Meteo Caldas (17 Nov 2010 às 18:22)

Aristocrata disse:


> Epá!!! Estas imagens que nos trazes são fantásticas. Antes tinha dificuldade em ver ou saber onde se encontravam imagens actualizadas dos Alpes...agora é um regalo assistir (ao vivo) a estas maravilhosas montanhas e cidades. Nunca aí fui mas tenho uma vontade irresistível de um dia destes ir aos Alpes - nem que seja no verão para aceder a zonas mais altas, inacessíveis agora, e em condições de luminosidade de verão, distintas do lusco-fusco desta epoca do ano.



A cordilheira dos Alpes é um lugar magnifico. Tanto no inverno como no verao.A neve, essa, esta quase sempre presente acima dos 2000metros durante todo o ano.Este ano ja caiu bastante para a época em que estamos,meados de Novembro 
 E os modelos começam a estar bastante animadores para a ultima semana de Novembro,espero que caia alguma coisa em Geneve tambem!
Aconselho a quem puder,a tirar uns dias e visitar esta magnifica regiao que é um regalo para a vista.  Força nisso,Aristocrata! 



A tarde foi de céu pouco nublado.
Temperatura Maxima 8,6°C
Temperatura Actual 4,5°C
Humidade Actual 80%
Vento fraco de Norte


----------



## FTerroso (17 Nov 2010 às 19:06)

Meteo Caldas disse:


> A cordilheira dos Alpes é um lugar magnifico. Tanto no inverno como no verao.A neve, essa, esta quase sempre presente acima dos 2000metros durante todo o ano.Este ano ja caiu bastante para a época em que estamos,meados de Novembro
> E os modelos começam a estar bastante animadores para a ultima semana de Novembro,espero que caia alguma coisa em Geneve tambem!
> Aconselho a quem puder,a tirar uns dias e visitar esta magnifica regiao que é um regalo para a vista.  Força nisso,Aristocrata!
> 
> ...



Estive em Geneve no dia 20/12/09. Estava coberta de neve, alias, toda a estrada desde Clermont Ferrand ate Geneve estava branca! Depois fui pra Chamonix, com certeza o lugar mais lindo da terra, ao par do Rio de Janeiro.

Aqui sigo com 6° e com chuva. As montanhas estao cobertas de neve.


----------



## Meteo Caldas (17 Nov 2010 às 19:22)

FTerroso disse:


> Estive em Geneve no dia 20/12/09. Estava coberta de neve, alias, toda a estrada desde Clermont Ferrand ate Geneve estava branca! Depois fui pra Chamonix, com certeza o lugar mais lindo da terra, ao par do Rio de Janeiro.
> 
> Aqui sigo com 6° e com chuva. As montanhas estao cobertas de neve.



Sim,ao que parece o inverno ano passado nevou bastante dias na propria cidade de Geneve ,infelizmente ainda ca nao estava 

Clermont Ferrand fica rodeado de montanhas tambem?Nao conheco a zona muito bem Ja chove por ai,entao daqui a umas horitas deve ca chegar qualquer coisa.


----------



## Meteo Caldas (17 Nov 2010 às 21:08)

Boa noite

Sigo com céu muito nublado, mas apesar disso a temperatura continua a baixar.
Temperatura Actual 2,4°C e minima do dia 
Humidade Actual 88%
Vento fraco de Noroeste

Pressao Atmosférica 1009hPa

Edit 00h30

Sigo com céu muito nublado.Temperatura em subida 4,2°C,depois de ja ter estado nos 2,1°C.


----------



## Aristocrata (17 Nov 2010 às 23:56)

Meteo Caldas disse:


> Boa noite
> Edit *00h30*
> 
> Sigo com céu muito nublado.Temperatura em subida 4,2°C,depois de ja ter estado nos 2,1°C.



Boa noite

Quando colocares a hora coloca a hora oficial de Portugal e não a hora daí - assim ficamos confusos Ao ver a tua mensagem ainda pensei que já era mais tarde...
A qualquer momento terás a tua neve; os modelos meteorológicos começam a mostrar a vinda de massas de ar mais frio para o centro da Europa já a partir da próxima semana.

Até amanhã


----------



## Meteo Caldas (18 Nov 2010 às 00:07)

Aristocrata disse:


> Boa noite
> 
> Quando colocares a hora coloca a hora oficial de Portugal e não a hora daí - assim ficamos confusos Ao ver a tua mensagem ainda pensei que já era mais tarde...
> A qualquer momento terás a tua neve; os modelos meteorológicos começam a mostrar a vinda de massas de ar mais frio para o centro da Europa já a partir da próxima semana.
> ...



 Ok,a partir de agora coloco a hora Portuguesa.Para a semana ja penso ver qualquer coisa,nem que seja meia duzia de flocos,estou com fé  Frio vai estar, com isos negativas -4,-6,precipitacao é que nao sei 
Vou aguardar com tranquilidade 

abraço


----------



## Meteo Caldas (18 Nov 2010 às 09:46)

Bom Dia 

Choveu fraco durante a madrugada,das 03h até as 09h.Acumulei 3mm 

Agora sigo com céu muito nublado,temperatura 7,1°C,humidade 80%,vento fraco de Sudoeste.

Pressao Atmosférica 1010hPa (estavel)

http://www.hb9bza.net/netcam/netcam1.jpg

http://www.givrine.ch/webcam/netcam.jpg

http://www.iapc.ch/images/stories/webcam/LaBarillette.jpg

http://www.shinshu-a.com/cgi/live/gdw_live.cgi

http://www.moleson.ch/import/moleson_00002.jpg

http://flych.ch/webcam/grindelwald.jpg

http://www.belalpbahnen.ch/Livebilder/belalp.jpg

http://www.televillars.ch/bretaye2.jpg


----------



## Pek (18 Nov 2010 às 10:59)

Mínima en Algete de 2,1 ºC. Ahora mismo tenemos 6,8 ºC. Esta noche en los alrededores de mi casa ha helado: San Agustín de Guadalix -0,2 ºC.

 Por el Pirineo la cosa sigue así de bonita:


 Respomuso (Huesca):







 Banhs de Tredós (Lleida), un sitio que da unas mínimas muy bajas (1700 msnm):







 Baqueira-Beret cota 1800 (Lleida):







 Vista desde la cota 2500 de Baqueira. Una panorámica privilegiada hacia las montañas de esta parte del Pirineo de Lleida y del Alto Valle de Benasque (Huesca)


----------



## Meteo Caldas (18 Nov 2010 às 14:30)

Boa Tarde 

Sigo com céu parcialmente nublado mas com muito mais abertas do que na parte da manha.Pelas webcams da media e alta montanha da para ver que ha muitas zonas com nevoeiro bem cerrado  

Temperatura Maxima 9,1°C
Temperatura Actual 8,8°C
Humidade Actual 65%
Vento fraco de Sul

Pressao Atmosférica 1011hPa


----------



## FTerroso (18 Nov 2010 às 16:08)

Meteo Caldas disse:


> Sim,ao que parece o inverno ano passado nevou bastante dias na propria cidade de Geneve ,infelizmente ainda ca nao estava
> 
> Clermont Ferrand fica rodeado de montanhas tambem?Nao conheco a zona muito bem Ja chove por ai,entao daqui a umas horitas deve ca chegar qualquer coisa.



Sim, fica no Maciço Central da França. Da janela do meu apto eu consigo ver o pico do Puy de Dome que tem 1.440m e esta completamente coberto de neve. Aqui a 40Km tb tem a estancia de ski de Super Besse.


----------



## Meteo Caldas (18 Nov 2010 às 17:45)

FTerroso disse:


> Sim, fica no Maciço Central da França. Da janela do meu apto eu consigo ver o pico do Puy de Dome que tem 1.440m e esta completamente coberto de neve. Aqui a 40Km tb tem a estancia de ski de Super Besse.



 obrigado pela descriçao.
Estamos à mesma altitude,por volta dos 400metros  Para a semana ja existe probabilidade de nevar abaixo dos 400metros 

http://www.meteociel.fr/modeles/gfse_cartes.php?&ech=126&mode=2 

http://www.meteociel.fr/modeles/gfse_cartes.php?&ech=126&mode=1 

Sigo com céu pouco nublado e temperatura em descida 6,5°C,humidade 76%,vento fraco de Oeste.


----------



## Meteo Caldas (18 Nov 2010 às 22:58)

Boa noite

Sigo com céu parcialmente nublado.
Temperatura Actual 5,2°C
Humidade Actual 89%
Vento Nulo

Sei que é a muitas horas, mas isto é muito bom!! 

http://www.meteociel.fr/modeles/gfse_cartes.php?&ech=300&mode=1 iso -16 e -18 
http://www.meteociel.fr/modeles/gfse_cartes.php?&ech=300&mode=2


----------



## irpsit (18 Nov 2010 às 23:36)

continuo por viena com tempo ameno, maximas a rondar os 9C, minimas nos 5C.

para a semana uma *entrada bastante fria* deverá trazer as temperaturas abaixo dos zero e finalmente a primeira neve!! finalmente

data prevista, terça ou quarta


----------



## FTerroso (19 Nov 2010 às 03:58)

Meteo Caldas disse:


> obrigado pela descriçao.
> Estamos à mesma altitude,por volta dos 400metros  Para a semana ja existe probabilidade de nevar abaixo dos 400metros
> 
> http://www.meteociel.fr/modeles/gfse_cartes.php?&ech=126&mode=2
> ...



Exato. A previsao aqui é para queda de neve na quarta-feira.


----------



## Meteo Caldas (19 Nov 2010 às 10:05)

Boa Dia

Céu pouco nublado,com maior nebulosidade a Este.

Temperatura Minima 3,3°C
Temperatura Actual 7,2°C
Humidade Actual 80%
Vento fraco de Oeste

Persiste a previsao de Neve a partir de Quarta,so acredito quando a vir com os meus olhos 


http://www.hb9bza.net/netcam/netcam1.jpg

http://www.givrine.ch/webcam/netcam.jpg

http://www.iapc.ch/images/stories/webcam/LaBarillette.jpg

http://www.shinshu-a.com/cgi/live/gdw_live.cgi

http://www.moleson.ch/import/moleson_00002.jpg

http://flych.ch/webcam/grindelwald.jpg

http://www.belalpbahnen.ch/Livebilder/belalp.jpg

http://www.televillars.ch/bretaye2.jpg



EDIT 12.09 (hora Portuguesa)

Céu cada vez mais limpo.Temperatura suave 10,0°C!

Pressao Atmosferica 1018hPa


----------



## irpsit (19 Nov 2010 às 12:19)

Em Viena dia fresco, sigo com 7.5 graus à uma da tarde, e chove continuamente. Acho que nao vai subir mais que isto...

Lentamente a temperatura começa a descer, à espera da neve na quarta ou quinta... e acho que pelas previsoes a festa continuará até à outra semana

Se virem o satélite acho que ha razoes para estar optimista: uma entrada polar maritima a noroeste de portugal e parece estabelecer-se uma entrada fria de leste aqui na europa central.


----------



## Pirata (19 Nov 2010 às 13:05)

Muito bom dia. 

Mais um dia de ceu nublado, algum nevoeiro e fresquinho.

Pelos vistos para a semana tambem estao a prever neve para aqui e para o norte. Vamos la ver se e verdade ! 

Hoje sigo com:

Temperatura  9.0 °C   
Vento 0 mph WNW (295°)   
Humidade 88 % 
Barometro 1006 mB Estavel  
Temperaturas 
Max 9.0 °C as 12:46  Min 7.1 °C as 8:43  
Vento 
Max 9 mph as 0:41  Min 0 mph as 1:47


----------



## irpsit (19 Nov 2010 às 15:35)

a cota de neve aqui anda nos 700 metros, mas não deverá descer mais...
viena situa-se a 200 metros, e sigo com 6 graus


----------



## Meteo Caldas (19 Nov 2010 às 16:21)

Boa Tarde

Céu limpo neste momento.A temperatura maxima alcançou os 11,3°C.
Temperatura Actual 7,8°C (em forte queda)
Humidade Actual 65%
Vento fraco de Oeste.

Esta tudo à espera da neve na proxima semana,vamos la ver se somos todos contemplados

Hoje as webcams estao especialmente bonitas com o contraste entre o céu azul e a neve


----------



## irpsit (19 Nov 2010 às 18:05)

sente-se bastante frio lá fora, devido ao vento
temperatura 5.5 e em queda, sensaçao térmica de 2.0

céu encoberto, acho que hoje ainda vai nevar a altitudes dos 500 metros, em redor de viena


----------



## Meteo Caldas (19 Nov 2010 às 21:10)

Boa Noite 

O céu tornou-se de novo muito nublado.
Temperatura Actual 3,8°C
Humidade Actual 88%
Vento fraco de Norte

Pressao Atmosférica 1019hPa


----------



## Meteo Caldas (20 Nov 2010 às 10:29)

Bom Dia

Céu muito nublado.
Temperatura Minima 1,1°C
Temperatura Actual 6,4°C
Humidade Actual 80%
Vento fraco de Norte.

Pressao Atmosférica 1015hPa


http://www.hb9bza.net/netcam/netcam1.jpg

http://www.givrine.ch/webcam/netcam.jpg

http://www.iapc.ch/images/stories/webcam/LaBarillette.jpg

http://www.shinshu-a.com/cgi/live/gdw_live.cgi

http://www.moleson.ch/import/moleson_00002.jpg

http://flych.ch/webcam/grindelwald.jpg

http://www.belalpbahnen.ch/Livebilder/belalp.jpg

http://www.televillars.ch/bretaye2.jpg


----------



## Meteo Caldas (20 Nov 2010 às 20:55)

Boa Noite

Céu muito nublado durante todo o dia e assim continua.

Temperatura Maxima 7,1°C
Temperatura Actual 5,9°C
Humidade Actual 80%
Vento fraco de Sudoeste

Pressao Atmosférica 1007hPa


----------



## Meteo Caldas (20 Nov 2010 às 23:58)

Boas 

Persiste o céu totalmente coberto.
Temperatura Actual 5,0°C
Humidade Actual 80%
Vento variavel,neste momento fraco de Oeste mas ainda à pouco estava de leste


----------



## irpsit (21 Nov 2010 às 11:01)

ontem esteve um dia bastante frio, a minima rondou os zero, e depois a temperatura à tarde andou nos cinco, mas à noite a temperatura voltou a subir até aos seis, e hoje amanheceu com essa temperatura. no satélite vê-se que o ar quente está a entrar

mas parece que a entrada mais fria na europa central irá ocorrer, quando aquele centro depressionário na frança passar por nós, o ar polar virá atrás. talvez lá para quarta ou quinta... e o "arrefecer" deverá notar-se primeiro talvez aí na suíça e frança


----------



## J.S. (21 Nov 2010 às 11:03)

*-17 C na Holanda a proxima semana?*

ve aqui:

http://www.weerwoord.be/uploads/11112010212225.png
http://www.weerwoord.be/uploads/11112010212543.gif

A low pressure area seems to do about the same thing as last december: covering almost all of the Netherlands in a large snowcover. May be 10 may 30 cm...
After that. CA air (continental artic) will hit de Benelux. And so above the snowcober mercury will fall to -18 C locally.

Now many Duthc weatherenthusiasts are already cheering. Problem: such low pressure areas are highly npredictable in precip amount and its trjectory. I see nothing to cheer about, there is some hope. If it goes to the west, the western parts of the Netherlands will be the place to be. If it goes over Germany, it will bemostly rain and sleet with W of a warm North Sea. Instead of -18 it will be 0 C....

Last year december , a -32,7 C was calculated at grid point 52 NB and 5 East. SE Nederland. It became -19 C more a bit more north. Cold, but a huge difference....


----------



## Meteo Caldas (21 Nov 2010 às 11:21)

Bom Dia 

Céu muito nublado numa mistura de nevoeiro e nuvens altas e medias.Mas o sol vai tentando aparecer.

Temperatura Minima 2,7°C
Temperatura Actual 6,2°C
Humidade Actual 80%
Vento fraco de Noroeste.

Pressao Atmosférica 1004hPa.

http://www.meteociel.fr/modeles/gfse_cartes.php?&ech=102&mode=2 

http://www.meteociel.fr/modeles/gfse_cartes.php?&ech=102&mode=1

Quinta feira é o dia que dao maior probabilidade de precipitacao para aqui.Antes disso nao espero grande coisa a 400metros,talvez uns flocos apenas.




http://www.hb9bza.net/netcam/netcam1.jpg

http://www.givrine.ch/webcam/netcam.jpg

http://www.iapc.ch/images/stories/webcam/LaBarillette.jpg nesta webcam nota-se bem o nevoeiro,o manto de nuvens que existe até aos 1000metros,acima disso é o sol que reina 

http://www.shinshu-a.com/cgi/live/gdw_live.cgi

http://www.moleson.ch/import/moleson_00002.jpg

http://flych.ch/webcam/grindelwald.jpg

http://www.belalpbahnen.ch/Livebilder/belalp.jpg

http://www.televillars.ch/bretaye2.jpg


----------



## Meteo Caldas (21 Nov 2010 às 18:13)

Boa Tarde

Sigo com céu muito nublado.
Esta previsto que chova a partir do inicio da madrugada,uma semana que se preve no minimo interessante.Os modelos estao cada vez melhores,preve-se neve para aqui, na qunta, sexta e sabado.E pelo menos até dia 10 de Dezembro continuariamos nesta onda fria e de neve Veremos o que acontece...

Temperatura Maxima 6,5°C
Temperatura Actual 5,7°C
Humidade Actual 80%
Vento fraco a moderado de Nordeste que acentua um pouco o frio.


----------



## Gerofil (21 Nov 2010 às 19:04)

*Re: -17 C na Holanda a proxima semana?*



J.S. disse:


> ve aqui:
> 
> http://www.weerwoord.be/uploads/11112010212225.png
> http://www.weerwoord.be/uploads/11112010212543.gif
> ...



Começa agora uma semana interessante para a Europa (Escandinávia, norte da Alemanha, Países Baixos, Ilhas Britânicas, norte e oeste da França e extremo norte da Península Ibérica), com a erupção da primeira onda de frio procedente do norte da Rússia e que se vai deslocando para ocidente, em latitudes médias, resultante da interacção entre o anticiclone localizado próximo da Gronelândia e os complexos centros de baixas pressões no interior do continente europeu.
As temperaturas já atingem valores próximos dos 30 ºC negativos em alguns pontos da Escandinávia.


----------



## Meteo Caldas (21 Nov 2010 às 22:26)

Boa Noite

Começou neste momento a ,de maneira fraca.
Temperatura Actual 5,1°C
Humidade Actual 85%
Vento fraco a moderado de Nordeste

Pressao Atmosférica 1003hPa

Edit 00.45 (hora portuguesa)

O acumulado até às 00 foi de 1mm.
Desde essa hora nao mais choveu,céu muito nublado.
Temperatura 4,8°C


----------



## Pek (21 Nov 2010 às 23:16)

Boa noite!

 Algete (Madrid), Hoje:

 Maxima: 9,7 ºC
 Minima: 4,9 ºC
 Actual: 6,5 ºC

 Pequenos aguaceiros durante a tarde e noite. Em total 2-3 mm.


 Fuente Dé, vertente sul dos Picos de Europa

 Dia 10







 Hoje











 E se espera muita mais neve nos proximos dias.

 Amanha, informaçao e imagens dos Pirineus, com ainda mais neve...

 Pelo contrario, a temperatura maxima na Espanha Peninsular foi de 19,0 ºC em Malaga e Murcia.


----------



## Meteo Caldas (22 Nov 2010 às 08:29)

Bom Dia

Madrugada de chuva intermitente e fraca que acumulou 1,3mm.
Por agora o céu apresenta-se muito nublado.

Temperatura Minima 4,1°C
Temperatura Actual 5,5°C
Humidade Actual 90%
Vento fraco de Oeste.

Pressao Atmosférica 1002hPa



http://www.hb9bza.net/netcam/netcam1.jpg

http://www.givrine.ch/webcam/netcam.jpg

http://www.iapc.ch/images/stories/webcam/LaBarillette.jpg

http://www.shinshu-a.com/cgi/live/gdw_live.cgi

http://www.moleson.ch/import/moleson_00002.jpg

http://flych.ch/webcam/grindelwald.jpg

http://www.belalpbahnen.ch/Livebilder/belalp.jpg

http://www.televillars.ch/bretaye2.jpg


----------



## FTerroso (22 Nov 2010 às 09:21)

Aqui a previsao tb é de neve começando amanha ate sexta.

Chove um pouco e visibilidade muito baixa.

Vamos ter uma semana diferente!


----------



## irpsit (22 Nov 2010 às 09:49)

ora o sistema frontal já está a passar aqui pela áustria.

o vento ainda está de sul mas em breve irá rodar para o leste e norte, e o ar frio irá entrar

temperatura actual, 9 graus, e chove

uma grande diferença do que provavelmente se fará sentir daqui a uns dias
amanhã  terça a temperatura deverá estar nos cinco
quarta a entrada polar chega, as máximas estarão à volta dos três
só quinta e sexta deverá nevar


----------



## Pirata (22 Nov 2010 às 11:06)

Muito bom dia a todos.

   Estou a espera desses flocos, ja tenho saudades do ano passado. Mas aqui no leste da Ilhas Britanicas so mesmo ver para crer, e a zona com menos precipitacao do pais.

Hoje sigo com:

Temperatura  7.5 °C   
Vento 6 mph NNW (331°)  
Humidade 89 % 
Barometro 1003 mB Estavel
Temperaturas 
Max 7.5 °C as 10:42  Min 3.2 °C as 7:33  
Vento 
Max 13 mph as 8:50 Min 0 mph as 0:00


----------



## Pek (22 Nov 2010 às 11:48)

Pirineus hoje

 Refugio Respomuso. 140 cm de espessura de neve segundo a pértiga da AEMET







 Vale de Bielsa ontem. Fonte: forero Enclusa de www.climaynievepirineos.com






 Vale do Tena anteontem (depois caiu mais neve). Fonte: forero Pirocumulo de www.meteored.com


----------



## Pek (22 Nov 2010 às 11:57)

Na minha casa minima de 2,8 ºC e temperatura actual de 8,1 ºC. Dia com ceu majoritariamente limpo e vento fraco de sudoeste.


----------



## Meteo Caldas (22 Nov 2010 às 16:27)

Boa Tarde 

Por ca sigo com céu muito nublado,nao tendo chovido mais.

Temperatura Maxima 7,5°C
Temperatura Actual 6,3°C
Humidade Actual 75%
Vento fraco de Sul


----------



## vinc7e (22 Nov 2010 às 16:49)

Pek disse:


> Pirineus hoje
> 
> Refugio Respomuso. 140 cm de espessura de neve segundo a pértiga da AEMET



uns com tanto e outros sem nada


----------



## MSantos (22 Nov 2010 às 17:02)

vinc7e disse:


> uns com tanto e outros sem nada



Infelizmente vivemos no País com menos neve da Europa Continental

Belas fotos Pek, também quero ver alguma neve por cá este Inverno


----------



## Meteo Caldas (22 Nov 2010 às 17:28)

MSantos disse:


> Infelizmente vivemos no País com menos neve da Europa Continental
> 
> Belas fotos Pek, também quero ver alguma neve por cá este Inverno



Vais ja ter na segunda, se os modelos nao mudarem até la  

Eu aqui em Geneve espero um bom nevao na noite de quinta para sexta


----------



## irpsit (22 Nov 2010 às 18:24)

sigo com uns muitos quentes onze graus!
efeito fohn
vento a começar a soprar mais forte de sudoeste, e ao descer as montanhas, aquece com a fricção.

o dia começou com seis graus, nove à tarde, onze agora à noite.

é dificil acreditar que a maxima prevista para amanha são seis graus.

mas logo atrás desta depressao, deverá vir o ar polar.

eu acho que vem frio e neve, mas para dizer a verdade acho que se está a empolar muito as expectativas frias da próxima semana.


----------



## Meteo Caldas (22 Nov 2010 às 19:00)

Esta quentinho ai por Viena 

http://www.sat24.com/image.ashx?country=alps&type=slide&time=&index=9&sat=   Nota-se pela imagem de satélite que chove no leste da Austria.

http://www.meteociel.fr/modeles/gfse_cartes.php?&ech=78&mode=1

http://www.meteociel.fr/modeles/gfse_cartes.php?&ech=78&mode=2 

Aqui sigo com céu muito nublado e uma temperatura de 5,3°C.


----------



## FTerroso (22 Nov 2010 às 21:50)

Estou com 4 graus e com chuva fraca. A temperatura desceu bem durante o dia. A neve deve começar amanha a noite.


----------



## Meteo Caldas (22 Nov 2010 às 23:35)

Boa Noite

Sigo com céu muito nublado,que foi a tonica de todo o dia 
Temperatura tem vindo a descer ligeiramente,4,3°C neste momento.
Humidade 85%
Vento fraco de Sul

Pressao Atmosférica 1003hPa (estavel)

Precipitacao do dia 22 de Novembro 1,3mm
Precipitacao do mes de Novembro 82,9mm


----------



## Meteo Caldas (23 Nov 2010 às 09:51)

Bom Dia

Céu  muito nublado com alguns pingos.
Temperatura Minima 2,8°C
Temperatura Actual 4,3°C
Humidade Actual 75%
Vento fraco a moderado de Sudoeste

Nevou durante a madugada a partir dos 700metros 


http://www.hb9bza.net/netcam/netcam1.jpg

http://www.givrine.ch/webcam/netcam.jpg

http://www.iapc.ch/images/stories/webcam/LaBarillette.jpg

http://www.shinshu-a.com/cgi/live/gdw_live.cgi

http://www.moleson.ch/import/moleson_00002.jpg

http://flych.ch/webcam/grindelwald.jpg

http://www.belalpbahnen.ch/Livebilder/belalp.jpg

http://www.televillars.ch/bretaye2.jpg


----------



## Pek (23 Nov 2010 às 13:08)

Algete hoje

-Minima: 0,8 ºC
-Minima veiga do rio Guadalix: -0,4 ºC

-Actual: 8,3 ºC 


 Capitais próximas (minimas)

- Madrid-Barajas: -0,6 ºC
- Madrid-Puente de los Franceses: 0,0 ºC (ontem). Hoje (09:00 hora portuguesa): -1,5 ºC. Amanha a minima verdadeira de hoje
- Guadalajara: -0,3 ºC


 As minhas vilas (minimas)

- Mahide (Zamora): -6,0 ºC
- Buitrago-Peñalta (Madrid): -0,5 ºC
- Buitrago-DGT (Madrid): -2,0 ºC


----------



## Pek (23 Nov 2010 às 13:32)

Fuente Dé ontem (imagem com camurça (_Rupicapra pyrenaica parva_)  )







Fuente Dé hoje







Refugio de la Renclusa

 9/11






 Ontem (22/11)







Valle de Arán


----------



## Pek (23 Nov 2010 às 13:46)

As últimas capturas

Baqueira-Beret (webcam com chapéu  )







Respomuso (150 cm de espessura da neve segundo a AEMET)







Refugio Casa de Piedra


----------



## Pirata (23 Nov 2010 às 14:03)

Muito bom dia a todos.

Que inveja Pek . E impressao minha ou estava ali em uma das tuas fotos uma das renas do Pai Natal?  
Pelo que tenho estado a ver dos modelos, vamos ter boas chances de uns nevoes por aqui a partir de amanha... 

Hoje sigo com:

Temperatura  5.7 °C   
Vento 3 mph WNW (284°)  
Humidade 89 % 
Barometro 1004 mB Estavel  
Temperaturas 
Max 5.7 °C as 13:49  Min 2.6 °C as 2:04  
Vento 
Max 15 mph as 10:28  Min 0 mph as 4:27


----------



## Meteo Caldas (23 Nov 2010 às 17:01)

Boa tarde 

Sigo com o céu muito nublado.
Amanha nao descarto ver os primeiros flocos,mas muito poucos 

Temperatura Maxima 6,5°C
Temperatura Actual 4,3°C
Humidade Actual 75%
Vento fraco de Norte


----------



## irpsit (23 Nov 2010 às 20:06)

aqui esteve e está um dia com bastante vento frio, e de oeste.
a máxima rondou os 8 e agora sigo com 4.

amanhã é muito provável que caía alguma neve apesar de as previsões não o apontarem.

aquela linha de instabilidade (satélite) parece trazer alguns aguaceiros (neve) para as vertentes norte dos Alpes. 

parece estar montada uma onda de frio para quase toda a europa durante pelo menos uma boa semana, e quiçá mais


----------



## J.S. (23 Nov 2010 às 21:45)

*-12 ate -13 como MAXIMO 6 e 7 dezembro na Holanda?*

E isto pela segunda vez que o control run vai tão baixo. Ontem fui -15 C como maximo nestes dias!

http://www.weerwoord.be/uploads/2211201023522.jpg

Em dezembro 1788 (!) as temperaturas foram assim: entre 15 e 18 dezembro durante o dia -15 ate -17 C no Roterdão. E muito raro, mas não e impossivel.

Acho que o control conta numa bem manta de neve e depois com sol e sem vento as temperaturas ficam muito baixos. 

Mas, como podemos ver, e so o control....Em total: 0 ate -4 durante o dia e -3 ate -8 durante a noite.


----------



## Meteo Caldas (23 Nov 2010 às 22:34)

Boa Noite 

Sigo com céu muito nublado,temperatura a tornar-se interessante,2,7°C 

Para ja tudo calmo.


----------



## MSantos (23 Nov 2010 às 22:38)

Meteo Caldas disse:


> Boa Noite
> 
> Sigo com céu muito nublado,temperatura a tornar-se interessante,2,7°C
> 
> Para ja tudo calmo.



O frio a sério vem a caminho


----------



## Meteo Caldas (23 Nov 2010 às 22:42)

MSantos disse:


> O frio a sério vem a caminho



O frio e a neve.Nao vao,nao podem escapar  Amanha ja se preve uns flocos,1 cm ja ficava contente para comecar


----------



## Meteo Caldas (23 Nov 2010 às 23:04)

Descida brusca,1,3°C.

Céu muito nublado,vento fraco de Norte.

Edit 23.19 hora portuguesa

0.5°C

Ja neva em franca a cerca de 200/300km a norte de aqui,em zonas baixas.

http://www.meteociel.fr/accueil/temps-reel.php?region=ne


----------



## irpsit (24 Nov 2010 às 08:10)

Amanheço com céu ligeiramente nublado e vento bem forte de noroeste. Temperaturas à volta dos quatro. Em teoria, por causa do ar seco, poderia cair um aguaceiro de neve, mas ainda não caíu precipitação nenhuma. Aguardo a chegada de mais nuvens

As previsões oficiais continuam a insistir com mais chuva que neve para os próximos dias. Mas os modelos dizem o contrário.


----------



## Meteo Caldas (24 Nov 2010 às 09:53)

Bom Dia 

Inicio de manha com céu muito nublado.Para ja nada de neve,tudo calmo.

Temperatura Minima 0,5°C
Temperatura Actual 3,5°C
Humidade Actual 55%
Vento fraco de Sudoeste



http://www.hb9bza.net/netcam/netcam1.jpg

http://www.givrine.ch/webcam/netcam.jpg

http://www.iapc.ch/images/stories/webcam/LaBarillette.jpg

http://www.shinshu-a.com/cgi/live/gdw_live.cgi

http://www.moleson.ch/import/moleson_00002.jpg

http://flych.ch/webcam/grindelwald.jpg

http://www.belalpbahnen.ch/Livebilder/belalp.jpg

http://www.televillars.ch/bretaye2.jpg


----------



## irpsit (24 Nov 2010 às 12:26)

Céu agora mais nublado depois de uns bons períodos de sol de manhã.

Temperatura nos 6 graus e caem de vez em quando alguns flocos de neve, perdidos no vento.

Acham estranho? Eu não.

O forte vento de noroeste arrasta os flocos de longe, além de com a baixa humidade, os flocos tendem a não derreter. A sensação térmica é de zero graus.

Por outro lado, já tive dias com temperaturas negativas e chovia, a chamada "freezing rain", temperaturas altas na atmosfera e negativas ao nível do solo e do ar da cidade. Esta naturalmente formava "esculturas" de gelo horas mais tarde.


----------



## irpsit (24 Nov 2010 às 12:36)

agora começa a pingar.... arr
esta vaga de frio está a desiludir.... ainda está muito alta a temperatura (6 graus) afinal por vezes neva cá em outubro, e agora nem sequer ainda nevou e já estámos em finais de novembro...


----------



## Pirata (24 Nov 2010 às 13:49)

Muito bom dia.

   Mais um dia FRIO com ceu nublado e algum vento fraco.

Sigo com:

Temperatura  2.8 °C 
Vento 4 mph WNW (282°)  
Humidade 88 % 
Barometro 1003 mB Estavel  
Temperaturas 
Max 2.8 °C as 13:43  Min 0.0 °C as 6:39  
Vento 
Max 15 mph as 8:13  Min 3 mph as 6:16


----------



## Meteo Caldas (24 Nov 2010 às 13:52)

Boa Tarde 

Por aqui,continua o céu muito nublado.Nem uns floquinhos para avivar a vista  So se for esta noite,mas nao me parece.




Para amanha ja estou com mais esperança 


Temperatura Maxima e Actual 5,7°C
Humidade Actual 60%
Vento fraco de Sudoeste


----------



## irpsit (24 Nov 2010 às 14:41)

Por aqui segue uma tarde de vento gelado.
Apesar da temperatura de cinco, ora caem uns pingos, ora por vezes uns flocos mas muito poucos. 

Céu bastante cinzento.
E o vento é mesmo frio e forte de norte/noroeste


----------



## Pek (24 Nov 2010 às 17:38)

Algete hoje

-Minima veiga do rio Guadalix: -0,5 ºC


Capitais próximas (minimas)

- Madrid-Barajas:............................ 0,4 ºC
- Madrid-Puente de los Franceses: *-2,7 ºC* (ontem). Hoje (09:00 hora portuguesa): -0,6 ºC. Amanha a minima verdadeira de hoje
- Guadalajara:............................... -1,1 ºC


As minhas vilas (minimas)

- Mahide (Zamora):................ -4,7 ºC
- Buitrago-Peñalta (Madrid):... -2,7 ºC
- Buitrago-DGT (Madrid):........ -4,0 ºC
- Rascafría-Ontalva (Madrid):. -3,8 ºC


Outras localidades (mínimas)

- Das (Girona, 1097 m. ):.......................-8,4 ºC


----------



## Meteo Caldas (24 Nov 2010 às 18:14)

Boa Noite

Sigo com céu muito nublado.

Alerta para amanha a partir das 20horas por acumulacao de neve.Sao esperados 5 a 7 cm na cidade. Venha ela 

Temperatura Maxima 6,0°C
Temperatura Actual 4,0°C
Humidade Actual 65%
Vento fraco a moderado de Sudoeste.


----------



## J.S. (24 Nov 2010 às 21:52)

*Primeira neve caiu esta noite aqui e 25mm precipitação*

E neve tambem, mas não fui muito e com temperaturas de +2 C. But its a start..Como podem ver ca, isto fui aos 22 horas em frente da minha casa:








As previsões estão sem segurança...-6 ate -8 C como tmax na Holanda (minha cidade tambem) alguns dias? O modelo Hirlam e ECMWF indicam isto.

What was funny is that only my city in the SW had snow with 1,6 C. Others had rain and temperatures of 3-4 C. Than, in the utmost northeast they had real snow staying on the ground. 

Winschoten (Groningen):


----------



## Meteo Caldas (24 Nov 2010 às 22:17)

Boas fotos J.S.  Mesmo pouco ja é alguma coisa 

Por aqui sigo com céu muito nublado.
Temperatura Actual 3,1°C (ja desceu aos 1,6°C,tem estado num sobe e desce constante.
Humidade Actual 82% (tem vindo a subir,bom prenuncio )
Vento fraco de Oeste.


----------



## J.S. (24 Nov 2010 às 22:26)

Obrigado. Vamos a ver. Ve isto e sabe que eu vivo no suoeste do pais: muito mais chuva e neve (amarelo=neve) para mim. Mas sem acumulação hoje ou amanhã...Mas depois: sim. E possivel.

http://www.buienradar.nl/sneeuw.aspx


----------



## Meteo Caldas (24 Nov 2010 às 23:09)

Despeço-me com céu muito nublado e uma temperatura de 2,8°C


----------



## irpsit (24 Nov 2010 às 23:42)

Sigo com vento bastante forte de oeste/noroeste e gelado.
Temperatura 3 graus. 

Céu nublado mas ausência de precipitação. 
Onde está a neve?


----------



## Pek (25 Nov 2010 às 00:52)

Mínimas atuais (hora portuguesa):

- Banhs de Tredos:..... -10,8 ºC (23:27)
- Llanos del Hospital:... -7,9 ºC (00:36)  
- Duruelo:.................... -5,7 ºC (00:32)
- Das:.......................... -5,6 ºC (23:30)
- Cantalojas:............... -5,5 ºC (00:32)
- Mahide:..................... -5,4 ºC (00:30)
- Barruera:.................. -5,3 ºC (00:16)
- El Pont de Suert:....... -5,3 ºC (23:30)
- Linsoles:.................... -5,2 ºC (23:56)
...
- Buitrago-DGT:........... -4,8 ºC (00:10)


Algete

- A minha casa:................ 1,1 ºC (00:40)
- Veiga do rio Guadalix:... -0,4 ºC (00:40)


----------



## Fil (25 Nov 2010 às 00:54)

A que altitude fica Banhs de Tredos?


----------



## Pek (25 Nov 2010 às 01:03)

Fil disse:


> A que altitude fica Banhs de Tredos?



1720 m. 

http://www.climamas.com/idi/es/banhs/index.htm






















É um balneário. O resto, menos Llanos del Hospital, sao localidades e vilas.


----------



## Pek (25 Nov 2010 às 01:24)

Das (Girona, 1097 m.). Temperatura média 23:30-00:00: -7,1 ºC  Temperatura mínima: -8,0 ºC 

 Fria noite...


----------



## Fil (25 Nov 2010 às 01:29)

Lindíssima essa zona! 

E temperatura impressionante para o horário.


----------



## joseoliveira (25 Nov 2010 às 01:50)

Que belas férias de Inverno se passavam aí...


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (25 Nov 2010 às 01:52)

É mesmo um sitio de sonho!!! E logo eu que gosto tanto de férias na neve e em montanha!!!

Isso é um paraiso perdido!!


----------



## irpsit (25 Nov 2010 às 08:46)

Amanhece céu quase limpo e temperatura de 3 graus em Viena.

Os modelos estão um pouco loucos!!!, mas eu acredito, dada aquela entrada polar. Temperaturas na casa dos -10ºC durante o início da próxima semana em grande parte da Áustria e parte sul da Alemanha.

As mínimas seriam de pelo menos à volta dos -5ºC em quase toda a Europa, UK inclusivé, excepto Portugal, sul de Espanha, sul der Itália e Gŕecia.


----------



## Meteo Caldas (25 Nov 2010 às 09:53)

Bom Dia 

Inicio de manha com céu muito nublado e bem fresca. 
Temperatura Minima -3,1  (a mais baixa do mes)
Temperatura Actual 2,7°C
Humidade Actual 76%
Vento fraco a moderado de Sudoeste

à espera da neve para o inicio da noite 




http://www.hb9bza.net/netcam/netcam1.jpg

http://www.givrine.ch/webcam/netcam.jpg

http://www.iapc.ch/images/stories/webcam/LaBarillette.jpg

http://www.shinshu-a.com/cgi/live/gdw_live.cgi

http://www.moleson.ch/import/moleson_00002.jpg

http://flych.ch/webcam/grindelwald.jpg

http://www.belalpbahnen.ch/Livebilder/belalp.jpg


Edit 12.30

Sigo com céu muito nublado.Temperatura 4,2°C.Com esta temperatura creio que numa primeira fase sera uma mistura de chuva com neve.Depois ao longo da noite passara a neve apenas.Veremos.


----------



## irpsit (25 Nov 2010 às 14:02)

sim, meteocaldas, aqui é previsto o mesmo.
mas talvez a neve comece aí primeiro, já amanha de manha.

aqui prevê-se para o final da tarde de amanhã chuva/neve que depois passa gradualmente a neve, e no sábado neve por vezes com alguma intensidade até ao meio dia
as saídas para os dias que se seguem é que apontam mínimas bem negativas. 

sigo com céu ligeiramente nublado e 6ºC, a máxima de hoje.


----------



## Gerofil (25 Nov 2010 às 14:03)

O dia de hoje está a ser marcado pela queda de neve já em vastas regiões da Polónia, Alemanha, Bélgica e Reino Unido.


----------



## Pirata (25 Nov 2010 às 14:28)

Gerofil disse:


> O dia de hoje está a ser marcado pela queda de neve já em vastas regiões da Polónia, Alemanha, Bélgica e Reino Unido.



Bom dia a todos, pois e Gerofil, em vastas regioes do reino unido menos  onde estou . Por aqui so cairam ainda ums pequenos e poucos flocos, vamos la ver se melhora para o fim do dia e durante o fim de semana.

Hoje sigo com:

Temperatura  2.0 °C 
Vento 6 mph WNW (284°)  
Humidade 83 % 
Barometro 1000 mB Estavel  
Temperaturas 
Max 2.1 °C as 14:05  Min -0.1 °C as 7:00  
Vento 
Max 23 mph as 12:11  Min 4 mph as 4:44


----------



## Meteo Caldas (25 Nov 2010 às 14:38)

Em frança tambem ja esta a nevar em grande parte do Norte e Nordeste.
Irpsit,acho que aqui ainda vai nevar hoje,ai na austria so deve chegar amanha.

 Pirata,pode ser que ainda tenhas alguma coisa nos proximos dias


----------



## Meteo Caldas (25 Nov 2010 às 16:35)

Boa Tarde 

Tudo calmo por enquanto,com céu totalmente encoberto e temperatura a comecar a descer 3,5°C Devia de descer mais um pouco antes da chegada da precipitacao  
A humidade encontra-se nos 75%
Podem seguir este episodio em directo http://www.hb9bza.net/netcam/netcam1.jpg

http://alfred25.ath.cx/axis-cgi/jpg/image.cgi

Edit 18.15

Chegou a perturbacao,chove moderado com alguns flocos.estamos no limite chuva -neve por enquanto.Ao longo da noite é previsivel que passe so a neve.Mas vai ser dificil ficar no asfalto com a estrada molhada.

Temperatura Actual 3,2°C


----------



## Pek (25 Nov 2010 às 17:57)

*Algete hoje*

-Mínima na minha casa:............ -1,3 ºC. Esta noite os dados completos
-Mínima veiga do rio Guadalix:.. -3,2 ºC


*Capitais próximas (mínimas)*

- Madrid-Barajas:........................... -1,6 ºC
- Madrid-Puente de los Franceses: -2,0 ºC (ontem). Hoje (09:00 hora portuguesa): -3,0 ºC. Amanha a minima verdadeira de hoje
- Guadalajara:............................... -2,4 ºC


*As minhas vilas (minimas)*

- Mahide (Zamora):................ -8,3 ºC
- Buitrago-DGT (Madrid):........ -7,6 ºC
- Rascafría-Ontalva (Madrid):. -6,7 ºC


*Outras localidades e estaçaos (mínimas)*

- Banhs de Tredós:................ -11,9 ºC
- Das:.................................... -11,1 ºC
- Pineta:................................ -10,0 ºC
- Ger:...................................... -9,8 ºC
- Santa Eulalia:....................... -8,9 ºC
- Cantalojas: ......................... -8,9 ºC
- Queixans: ........................... -8,6 ºC
- Soria-Fuentecantos:............ -8,1 ºC
- Gomezserracín:................... -8,1 ºC
- Abioncillo: ........................... -8,0 ºC
- Duruelo:.............................. -7,9 ºC
- Guils de Cerdanya:.............. -7,8 ºC
- El Pont de Suert:................. -7,7 ºC


*Máximas peninsulares (Fortíssimo contraste)*:

- Jerez de la Frontera:... 19,5 ºC 
- Málaga:........................ 19,4 ºC




*Precipitaçao (até as 18:00)*:

- Irún:........................... 21,6 mm
- Santander:.................. 19,0 mm


*Problemas do tráfego por neve (atual)*:

- Nível verde (circulaçao condicionada)

N-230NIEVE (Lleida)
18:12H - 25/11/2010
VIELHA E MIJARAN / METEOROLOGICA / N-230 (151.0 - 156.0 )

Nota: 18:12 é a hora em que o problema começou. E assim com todas.


- Nível vermelho (circulaçao difícil)

CA-183CADENAS PUERTO DE BRAÑAVIEJA (Cantabria)
17:31H - 25/11/2010
LOMBA (LA) / PUERTOS DE MONTAÑA / CA-183 (18.0 - 26.7 )

CA-280CADENAS PUERTO DE PALOMBERA (Cantabria)
17:44H - 25/11/2010
SOTO / PUERTOS DE MONTAÑA / CA-280 (26.0 - 31.0 )

N-232NIEVE (Burgos)
18:44H - 25/11/2010
INCINILLAS / METEOROLOGICA / N-232 (539.0 - 560.0 )

N-621CADENAS SAN GLORIO (Cantabria-León)
18:07H - 25/11/2010
VEGA (LA) / PUERTOS DE MONTAÑA / N-621 (121.8 - 130.0 )

N-630CADENAS PAJARES (Asturias-León)
18:18H - 25/11/2010
CAMPOMANES / PUERTOS DE MONTAÑA / N-630 (78.0 - 87.0 )

NA-137NIEVE (Navarra)
16:34H - 24/11/2010
ISABA / METEOROLOGICA / NA-137 (51.0 - 58.0 )

NA-2000NIEVE (Navarra)
14:19H - 24/11/2010
ISABA / METEOROLOGICA

BU-572NIEVE (Burgos)
10:44H - 25/11/2010
ESPINOSA DE LOS MONTEROS / METEOROLOGICA

AS-117CADENAS TARNA (Asturias-León)
15:01H - 25/11/2010
TANES / PUERTOS DE MONTAÑA

AS-253CADENAS SAN ISIDRO (Asturias-León)
14:12H - 25/11/2010
FELECHOSA / PUERTOS DE MONTAÑA


----------



## irpsit (25 Nov 2010 às 18:38)

sigo com 0ºC já!! mas céu pouco nublado ainda.

a neve só deverá chegar amanhã!

pelos vistos já neva em vários locais da Europa!!


----------



## Meteo Caldas (25 Nov 2010 às 18:47)

Finalmente ja so neva  Mas é uma neve muito humida puxada a vento.
Temperatura Actual 1,4°C (em descida)
Humidade Actual 95%
Vento fraco a moderado de Sudoeste

Comeca a ficar por cima dos carros e na relva.No asfalto molhado, nada.


----------



## Pek (25 Nov 2010 às 20:48)

Atualizo

*Problemas do tráfego por neve (atual)*:


- Nível verde (circulaçao condicionada)

N-232NIEVE (Burgos)
20:45H - 25/11/2010
INCINILLAS / METEOROLOGICA / N-232 (539.0 - 560.0 )

BU-572NIEVE (Burgos)
20:57H - 25/11/2010
ESPINOSA DE LOS MONTEROS / METEOROLOGICA


- Nível amarelo (circulaçao irregular)

C-28NIEVE (Lleida)
19:36H - 25/11/2010
NAUT ARAN / METEOROLOGICA / C-28 (37.1 - 56.7 )


- Nível vermelho (circulaçao difícil)

A-136CADENAS PORTALET (Huesca)
19:40H - 25/11/2010
SALLENT DE GALLEGO / PUERTOS DE MONTAÑA / A-136 (17.0 - 27.1 )

CA-183CADENAS PUERTO DE BRAÑAVIEJA (Cantabria)
17:31H - 25/11/2010
LOMBA (LA) / PUERTOS DE MONTAÑA / CA-183 (18.0 - 26.7 )

CA-280CADENAS PUERTO DE PALOMBERA (Cantabria)
17:44H - 25/11/2010
SOTO / PUERTOS DE MONTAÑA / CA-280 (26.0 - 31.0 )

N-330CADENAS SOMPORT (Huesca)
19:34H - 25/11/2010
CANFRANC / PUERTOS DE MONTAÑA / N-330 (666.0 - 675.2 )

N-621CADENAS SAN GLORIO (Cantabria-León)
18:07H - 25/11/2010
VEGA (LA) / PUERTOS DE MONTAÑA / N-621 (121.8 - 130.0 )

N-630CADENAS PAJARES (León)
20:29H - 25/11/2010
ARBAS DEL PUERTO / PUERTOS DE MONTAÑA / N-630 (87.5 - 100.0 )

N-630CADENAS PAJARES (Asturias)
18:18H - 25/11/2010
CAMPOMANES / PUERTOS DE MONTAÑA / N-630 (78.0 - 87.0 )

NA-137NIEVE (Navarra)
20:16H - 25/11/2010
ISABA / METEOROLOGICA / NA-137 (48.0 - 51.0 )

NA-138CADENAS (Navarra)
20:09H - 25/11/2010
EUGI / PUERTOS DE MONTAÑA

NA-174CADENAS (Navarra)
19:59H - 25/11/2010
IRURITA / PUERTOS DE MONTAÑA

AS-227CADENAS SOMIEDO (Asturias-León)
20:01H - 25/11/2010
BARZANA / PUERTOS DE MONTAÑA

AS-228CADENAS VENTANA (Asturias-León)
20:04H - 25/11/2010
VILLANUEVA / PUERTOS DE MONTAÑA

AS-253CADENAS SAN ISIDRO (Asturias-León)
14:12H - 25/11/2010
FELECHOSA / PUERTOS DE MONTAÑA

AS-117CADENAS TARNA (Asturias-León)
15:01H - 25/11/2010
TANES / PUERTOS DE MONTAÑA

CL-627CADENAS PTO. PIEDRASLUENGAS (Cantabria-Palencia)
20:10H - 25/11/2010
PIEDRASLUENGAS / PUERTOS DE MONTAÑA



Fuente: DGT (Dirección General de Tráfico)


----------



## João Soares (25 Nov 2010 às 20:52)

Meteo Caldas disse:


> Finalmente ja so neva  Mas é uma neve muito humida puxada a vento.
> Temperatura Actual 1,4°C (em descida)
> Humidade Actual 95%
> Vento fraco a moderado de Sudoeste
> ...



Se poderes amanhã coloca fotos no fórum 
Genebra é uma cidade que me diz muito e gosto sempre de ver as previsões e fotos com neve é do melhor.


----------



## irpsit (25 Nov 2010 às 21:01)

Pelo satélite, a frente a passar na Suíça parece estar a engrossar, não?
Provavelmente um pouco de convexão com o ar polar a encontrar o ar mais quente e húmido do mediterrâneo.

Se isso, for assim, amanhã vou receber uma boa nevada em Viena!


----------



## Meteo Caldas (25 Nov 2010 às 21:16)

Aqui no centro de Geneve por agora parou.So ficou um pouco na erva e nos carros.Um amigo meu que vive  8 km a Norte numa zona rural diz que esta tudo branco inclusive estrada.Sim,amanha tiro umas fotos 

A frente esta um pouco maior à medida que avanca para este,Irpsit 

Temperatura Actual 1,3°C
Humidade Actual 95%


----------



## Pek (26 Nov 2010 às 01:22)

Temperatura atual em Algete de 2,2 ºC e vento moderado de uns 25 km/h do nordeste. Sensaçao térmica fria de aproximadamente -8 ºC. 

 Webcam de Reinosa (Cantabria, 12.000 habitantes), leve nevada:







 Em montanha, por cima dos 2.400 msnm em Boí (Lleida), temperatura de -12,1 ºC (00:37 hora portuguesa) com ventos de 25-30 km/h. Sensaçao térmica de quase -30 ºC


----------



## FTerroso (26 Nov 2010 às 05:27)

Acabei de acordar e vejo uma fina camada de neve la fora. 

Estou agora com -2°


----------



## irpsit (26 Nov 2010 às 07:29)

amanheceu céu limpo a pouco nublado, agora sigo com 0ºC e céu ligeiramente mais nublado e neblina. a neve vem a caminho...


----------



## Meteo Caldas (26 Nov 2010 às 09:22)

Bom Dia

Aqui no centro de Geneve a pouca neve desapareceu toda durante a madugada.100metros mais acima, por volta dos 500 ja existe neve acumulada. 
Agora sigo com céu nublado com muitas abertas,esta é muito mais frio
Temperatura Minima -1,1 °C
Temperatura Actual 0,2°C
Humidade Actual 74%
Vento fraco de Noroeste


http://www.hb9bza.net/netcam/netcam1.jpg

http://www.givrine.ch/webcam/netcam.jpg

http://www.iapc.ch/images/stories/webcam/LaBarillette.jpg

http://www.shinshu-a.com/cgi/live/gdw_live.cgi

http://www.moleson.ch/import/moleson_00002.jpg

http://flych.ch/webcam/grindelwald.jpg

http://www.belalpbahnen.ch/Livebilder/belalp.jpg


----------



## irpsit (26 Nov 2010 às 10:30)

agora já sigo com 4.5ºC, as nuvens começam a chegar de sudoeste.

isto cheira-me que vai começar como chuva e depois passar só a neve humida sem grande acumulaçao.

quase tudo à volta dos zero graus na europa, excepto o sul
na escandinávia oslo segue com -12ºC, mas nuuk, na gronelandia, segue com 6ºC!


----------



## Pek (26 Nov 2010 às 11:10)

Algete hoje:

- Mínima: -0,4 ºC
- Atual: 4,1 ºC

 Vento moderado e frio do nordeste. Céu limpo


Webcams

- Cotos (perto da minha vila: Gargantilla del Lozoya)







- Respomuso







- Fuente Dé







- Casa de Piedra







- Valle de Arán


----------



## Pek (26 Nov 2010 às 11:24)

Problemas do tráfego por neve (atual):


- Nível verde (circulaçao condicionada)

N-232NIEVE (Burgos)
20:45H - 25/11/2010
INCINILLAS / METEOROLOGICA / N-232 (539.0 - 560.0 )

CL-629PRECAUCION (Burgos)
23:56H - 25/11/2010
BOCOS / PUERTOS DE MONTAÑA

CL-629PRECAUCION (Burgos)
08:37H - 26/11/2010
CERNEGULA / PUERTOS DE MONTAÑA


- Nível amarelo (circulaçao irregular)

C-28NIEVE (Lleida)
19:36H - 25/11/2010
NAUT ARAN / METEOROLOGICA / C-28 (37.1 - 56.7 )

CL-626NIEVE (León)
09:37H - 26/11/2010
PIEDRAFITA DE BABIA / METEOROLOGICA

LE-473NIEVE (León)
09:47H - 26/11/2010
ARALLA DE LUNA / METEOROLOGICA

LE-493NIEVE (León)
09:50H - 26/11/2010
RIOSCURO / METEOROLOGICA


- Nível vermelho (circulaçao difícil)

A-139NIEVE (Huesca)
09:15H - 26/11/2010
BENASQUE / METEOROLOGICA / A-139 (63.0 - 71.0 )

AS-15CADENAS CERREDO (Asturias)
08:38H - 26/11/2010
DEGAÑA / PUERTOS DE MONTAÑA / AS-15 (107.0 - 115.0 )

NA-137NIEVE (Navarra)
20:16H - 25/11/2010
ISABA / METEOROLOGICA / NA-137 (48.0 - 51.0 )

NA-138CADENAS (Navarra)
20:09H - 25/11/2010
EUGI / PUERTOS DE MONTAÑA

CL-626CADENAS CERREDO (León)
08:19H - 26/11/2010
CABOALLES DE ABAJO / PUERTOS DE MONTAÑA

LE-331CADENAS SAN ISIDRO (León)
08:21H - 26/11/2010
PUEBLA DE LILLO / PUERTOS DE MONTAÑA

LE-473CADENAS ARALLA (León)
09:48H - 26/11/2010
ARALLA DE LUNA / PUERTOS DE MONTAÑA

LE-497CADENAS LEITARIEGOS (León)
08:26H - 26/11/2010
CABOALLES DE ABAJO / PUERTOS DE MONTAÑA

AS-348CADENAS EL CONNIO (Asturias)
08:11H - 26/11/2010
SAN ANTOLIN / PUERTOS DE MONTAÑA

AS-253CADENAS SAN ISIDRO (Asturias)
14:12H - 25/11/2010
FELECHOSA / PUERTOS DE MONTAÑA

AS-228CADENAS VENTANA (Asturias)
20:04H - 25/11/2010
VILLANUEVA / PUERTOS DE MONTAÑA

AS-227CADENAS SOMIEDO (Asturias)
20:01H - 25/11/2010
BARZANA / PUERTOS DE MONTAÑA

AS-213CADENAS LEITARIEGOS (Asturias)
08:34H - 26/11/2010
CANGAS DEL NARCEA / PUERTOS DE MONTAÑA

AS-117CADENAS TARNA (Asturias)
15:01H - 25/11/2010
TANES / PUERTOS DE MONTAÑA

BU-574CADENAS MAGDALENA (Burgos)
09:29H - 26/11/2010
VIRTUS / PUERTOS DE MONTAÑA

BU-572CADENAS LUNADA (Burgos)
08:10H - 26/11/2010
ESPINOSA DE LOS MONTEROS / PUERTOS DE MONTAÑA

BU-571CADENAS SÍA (Burgos)
08:10H - 26/11/2010
ESPINOSA DE LOS MONTEROS / PUERTOS DE MONTAÑA

BU-570CADENAS ESTACAS DE TRUEBA (Burgos)
08:10H - 26/11/2010
ESPINOSA DE LOS MONTEROS / PUERTOS DE MONTAÑA

BU-526CADENAS LUNADA (Burgos) 
09:24H - 26/11/2010
SANTELICES / PUERTOS DE MONTAÑA

CA-665CADENAS PUERTO DE LA SIA (Cantabria)
11:59H - 26/11/2010
QUINTANA / PUERTOS DE MONTAÑA

LE-495CADENAS SOMIEDO (León)
08:26H - 26/11/2010
MEROY / PUERTOS DE MONTAÑA

LE-481CADENAS VENTANA (León)
08:23H - 26/11/2010
TORREBARRIO / PUERTOS DE MONTAÑA

LE-333CADENAS LAS SEÑALES (León)
09:43H - 26/11/2010
COFIÑAL / PUERTOS DE MONTAÑA

BU-822CADENAS COLLADO DE NEILA (Burgos)
09:32H - 26/11/2010
QUINTANAR DE LA SIERRA / PUERTOS DE MONTAÑA

BU-611NIEVE (Burgos)
09:31H - 26/11/2010
BARRIO DE BRICIA / METEOROLOGICA

CL-635CADENAS TARNA (León)
09:41H - 26/11/2010
UÑA (LA) / PUERTOS DE MONTAÑA

NA-174CADENAS (Navarra)
19:59H - 25/11/2010
IRURITA / PUERTOS DE MONTAÑA

A-2617NIEVE (Huesca)
10:17H - 26/11/2010
CERLER / METEOROLOGICA


- Nível negro (circulaçao interrompida)

CA-280CERRADO PUERTO DE PALOMBERA (Cantabria)
10:24H - 26/11/2010
SOTO / PUERTOS DE MONTAÑA / CA-280 (26.0 - 31.0 )

LE-333CERRADO LAS SEÑALES (León)
09:45H - 26/11/2010
COFIÑAL / PUERTOS DE MONTAÑA

CA-631CERRADO PUERTO ESTACAS DE TRUEBA (Cantabria-Burgos)
08:38H - 26/11/2010
VEGA DE PAS / PUERTOS DE MONTAÑA

BU-572CERRADO LUNADA (Cantabria-Burgos)
08:10H - 26/11/2010
ESPINOSA DE LOS MONTEROS / PUERTOS DE MONTAÑA


----------



## Pirata (26 Nov 2010 às 13:20)

Muito bom dia a todos.

  Continua muito frio e com alguns aguaceiro fracos de neve muito raros onde estou. Infelizmente so no norte e que estao com sorte quanto a neve. 

  O pessoal por aqui ja esta de olhos postos na proxima terca e quarta feira a sonhar com uma depressao que deve passar aqui perto da costa sul de Inglaterra e Oeste de Franca. Eles dizem pode ser muito cavada e trazer uma "Blizzard" (nao sei porque mas nao me convencem). Vamos la ver como isto se vai desenrolar por aqui! 

Sigo com:

Temperatura  1.7 °C   
Vento 7 mph NW (307°)  
Humidade 86 % 
Barometro 999 mB a Descer 
Temperaturas 
Max 2.3 °C as 12:12  Min -1.0 °C as 7:40  
Vento 
MAx 17 mph as 3:43  Min 3 mph as 6:38


----------



## irpsit (26 Nov 2010 às 13:28)

Pirata, em primeiro lugar ainda muito se discute acerca dessa depressão, se vai passar mais a sul ou mais a norte. Muitos no fórum estão a "rezar" para que passe mais a sul, para verem neve ou a parte mais forte dessa tempestade. É possível que sendo assim, com a corrente de nordeste ainda tenhas mais umas neves aí. 

Mas como tenho dito tantas vezes, é melhor uma entrada/nebulosidade directamente do norte, da Islândia e Escandinávia, do que uma depressão do Atlântico, que trazem ar mais quente associado.

Aqui por Viena, sigo com 5ºC e céu encoberto. Não me parece que vá nevar, pelo menos inicialmente.







Pirata disse:


> Muito bom dia a todos.
> 
> Continua muito frio e com alguns aguaceiro fracos de neve muito raros onde estou. Infelizmente so no norte e que estao com sorte quanto a neve.
> 
> ...


----------



## irpsit (26 Nov 2010 às 13:36)

Já está a nevar a 60km a sudoeste... já falta pouco, mais uma hora ou duas...
Sigo com 4ºC.... isto está naquele limite...


----------



## Pek (26 Nov 2010 às 14:46)

Webcam Banhs de Tredós

 Temperatura actual: -3,8 ºC, e as motos de neve na porta








 Casa de Piedra

 Vento forte nos picos que arrastra a neve







 Baqueira

















 Valle de Arán







 Mais ao sul, por cima dos 2300-2400 metros, temperatura de -13 ºC e ventos de 50 km/h (14:30, hora portuguesa). 


 Boa tarde!!


----------



## Pek (26 Nov 2010 às 15:59)

15:54 horas. Banhs de Tredós -8,2 ºC 

http://www.climamas.com/idi/es/banhs/index.htm


----------



## irpsit (26 Nov 2010 às 16:06)

Não compreendo. 
A frente está já por cima de Viena e nem um floco de neve caiu ainda.

Em locais 50km a oeste já neva há algumas horas. Será que ficou tudo nos Alpes?

Sigo com céu encoberto e uns "quentes" 4ºC


----------



## irpsit (26 Nov 2010 às 17:08)

Sigo ainda com 4ºC e chuva fraca. Nem um único floco.
É compreensível pois a humidade está a entrar de sudoeste.
Esta noite não há festa para aqui.

Pessoal da Suíça e França: notaram alguma descida da temperatura após a passagem da frente? Pelo satélite vejo que o vento aí agora sopra de noroeste.


----------



## Pek (26 Nov 2010 às 17:11)

Banhs de Tredòs, -10,4 ºC, 16:59 horas. 

17:24: -11,2 ºC e vento calmo


----------



## Gerofil (26 Nov 2010 às 17:31)

*Manhã com neve em Leipzig:*

CopyRight@robneander

*Neve em Paris 26 Nov 2010:*

CopyRight@cfscibele


----------



## Meteo Caldas (26 Nov 2010 às 17:34)

Sim,aqui esteve uma tarde nublada mas muita fria.
Temperatura Maxima 1,6°C
Temperatura Actual -0,7°C
Humidade Actual 67%
Vento fraco de Noroeste.

Esta noite vai descer bem a temperatura,quanto à neve uma desilusao, na cidade apenas uns flocos ontem à noite.e diziam os meteorologistaa suicos que era garantida a neve acima dos 400m,entre 5 e 7 cm  Assim se ve que 100metros podem fazer toda a diferenca.

Irpsit pode ser que tenhas mais sorte mas ca para mim vai é chover ai e depois sim passa a neve mas sem acumular.Vienna fica a quantos metros?

Precipitacao de ontem 8,2mm em forma de chuva e neve.


----------



## irpsit (26 Nov 2010 às 18:16)

Pois é Meteocaldas.

Viena é 200 metros apenas (montanhas nos arredores até 450 metros),  costuma nevar bastante entre Novembro e Março. Excepto entradas de sudoeste como esta: o ar quente não ajuda. Os metereologistas aqui também falharam. Previam 7cm de neve!!

Eu acho que a melhor neve só virá quando os ventos rodarem para NO.




Meteo Caldas disse:


> Sim,aqui esteve uma tarde nublada mas muita fria.
> Temperatura Maxima 1,6°C
> Temperatura Actual -0,7°C
> Humidade Actual 67%
> ...


----------



## irpsit (26 Nov 2010 às 18:24)

Ups! Afinal já está a chover misturado com neve!
Mas obviamente derrete toda ao cair no solo.
Sigo com 3.5ºC


----------



## FTerroso (26 Nov 2010 às 19:36)

Alerta laranja a 8 departamentos da França que sao vizinhos ao meu onde estou. Vem uma frente forte de neve em nossa direçao mas parace que por la a coisa vai ser mesmo feia! No meteox.fr da pra ver uma "boa" mancha azul atravessando a França vindo do oeste. A previsao é de neve para toda a noite e manha, vamos ver o que acontece.

Aqui nevou fraco praticamente o dia todo.


----------



## Meteo Caldas (26 Nov 2010 às 19:57)

FTerroso disse:


> Alerta laranja a 8 departamentos da França que sao vizinhos ao meu onde estou. Vem uma frente forte de neve em nossa direçao mas parace que por la a coisa vai ser mesmo feia! No meteox.fr da pra ver uma "boa" mancha azul atravessando a França vindo do oeste. A previsao é de neve para toda a noite e manha, vamos ver o que acontece.
> 
> Aqui nevou fraco praticamente o dia todo.



Nem tinha visto essa frente que entrou pela parte Oeste de frança.Ja neva em muitas zonas e vai-se deslocando pouco a pouco para Este.
Vais ter muita neve F.Terroso ai em Clermont.
Nao sei se chegara alguma coisa aqui amanha de manha 

Sigo com temperatura negativa -1,1°C


----------



## irpsit (26 Nov 2010 às 20:09)

Em Viena neva bem! Sigo com neve húmida, sem acumular e +2ºC

EDIT: e entretanto passou novamente só a chuva


----------



## Meteo Caldas (26 Nov 2010 às 20:21)

Sigo com céu limpo e a temperatura continua a sua descida -1,9 

é uma pena isso acontecer Irpsit,ontem foi aqui, hoje é ai...falta-te um pouco mais de frio ou estar a uma altitude um pouco mais alta 

Edit 21.35

-2,5°C


----------



## FTerroso (26 Nov 2010 às 21:55)

Meteo Caldas disse:


> Nem tinha visto essa frente que entrou pela parte Oeste de frança.Ja neva em muitas zonas e vai-se deslocando pouco a pouco para Este.
> Vais ter muita neve F.Terroso ai em Clermont.
> Nao sei se chegara alguma coisa aqui amanha de manha
> 
> Sigo com temperatura negativa -1,1°C



Pois é Meteocaldas e o problema é que eu vou trabalhar agora de madrugada e na rua! 

Sigo agora com -3° Muito frio mesmo la fora!


----------



## Meteo Caldas (26 Nov 2010 às 22:20)

FTerroso disse:


> Pois é Meteocaldas e o problema é que eu vou trabalhar agora de madrugada e na rua!
> 
> Sigo agora com -3° Muito frio mesmo la fora!



Boa sorte,entao! 
à pouco fui la fora e esta mesmo frio,acompanhado de um ventinho fraco de sul 

-3,2°C (em descida)


----------



## irpsit (26 Nov 2010 às 22:23)

Meteocaldas, agora já se resolveu. Desde há duas horas que neva sem parar!
E acumulou já 1cm, está tudo branco. Carros, jardins, telhados, excepto ruas e passeios.

Fui caminhar lá fora, e fiz algo que nunca tive feito, fui dar um passeio de bicicleta também pelos arredores da cidade! 

Sigo com +1ºC e neve húmida com alguma intensidade.

Alerta de nova neve para Escócia (parece muita neve) e França.


----------



## Meteo Caldas (26 Nov 2010 às 22:29)

irpsit disse:


> Meteocaldas, agora já se resolveu.
> 
> Desde há duas horas que neva sem parar!
> E acumulou já 1cm, está tudo branco.
> ...



E pela imagem de satelite,parece que ainda vai durar um bom bocado  Tiveste mais sorte do que eu 
Pode ser que se acumule uma boa camada. 

http://images.webcams.travel/webcam/1206225096.jpg  VIENNA

http://www.stadioncenter.at/webcam/cam.jpg?1290811385894  Penso ser o estadio de futebol do austria de viena

http://www.sat24.com/image.ashx?country=gb&type=slide&index=11&time=&sat=  Irlanda e Norte de Inglaterra tambem deve estar a cair bastante.Na Franca a frente vai progredindo lentamente para Este.

Edit 23.35 hora portuguesa

-4,6°C  Autentico gelo 
humidade 90%
vento fraco de Noroeste


----------



## Meteo Caldas (27 Nov 2010 às 00:22)

Despeço-me com uma temperatura de -5,5°C


----------



## Aristocrata (27 Nov 2010 às 00:22)

Meteo Caldas disse:


> Edit 23.35 hora portuguesa
> 
> -4,6°C  Autentico gelo
> humidade 90%
> vento fraco de Noroeste



Começas a sentir verdadeiramente o frio. Até agora estiveste a "esturricar" mas agora o frio veio para ficar. Resta saber como se vai comportar a precipitação. Se houver é melhores teres uma pá ao pé para poderes sair de casa...


----------



## Meteo Caldas (27 Nov 2010 às 00:27)

Aristocrata disse:


> Começas a sentir verdadeiramente o frio. Até agora estiveste a "esturricar" mas agora o frio veio para ficar. Resta saber como se vai comportar a precipitação. Se houver é melhores teres uma pá ao pé para poderes sair de casa...



é realmente pena a precipitacao que esta nesta altura no centro de frança,desmembrar-se toda à medida que vai para Leste.
Ainda assim,pode ser que tenha uma surpresa,amanha pela manha,frio nao faltara...

Neva muito forte em Clermont ferrand,o nosso amigo Terroso deve estar com um espactulo muito bonito.

http://www.lyncee.com/webcam-ville/webcam-clermont-ferrand@131.html#

http://images.webcams.travel/webcam/1263032426.jpg


----------



## FTerroso (27 Nov 2010 às 03:49)

Meteo Caldas disse:


> é realmente pena a precipitacao que esta nesta altura no centro de frança,desmembrar-se toda à medida que vai para Leste.
> Ainda assim,pode ser que tenha uma surpresa,amanha pela manha,frio nao faltara...
> 
> Neva muito forte em Clermont ferrand,o nosso amigo Terroso deve estar com um espactulo muito bonito.
> ...



Jesus!! E como nevou! Cheguei agora em casa. Começou a nevar as 02:00 e acabou as 04:00 e acumulou uns 8 cm penso eu. Pelo que vejo vai em direçao a Suiça sim. Deves pegar uma boa neve pela manha.


----------



## irpsit (27 Nov 2010 às 07:13)

Sigo com 0ºC, céu encoberto e uma manhã branca lá fora.

Já viram os nevões que se estão a preparar na França e Reino Unido? Até diria que poderia entrar na Peninsula Ibérica também.


----------



## Meteo Caldas (27 Nov 2010 às 09:17)

Mas que Nevao MEUS DEUS 
Neva à tres horas de forma moderada,uns 5 cm ja
Temperatura -3,5°C

http://www.hb9bza.net/netcam/netcam1.jpg Geneve cidade

http://alfred25.ath.cx/axis-cgi/jpg/image.cgi

http://view:view@213.173.160.181/cgi-bin/jpg/image.cgi

http://www.givrine.ch/webcam/netcam.jpg

http://www.iapc.ch/images/stories/webcam/LaBarillette.jpg

http://www.shinshu-a.com/cgi/live/gdw_live.cgi

http://www.moleson.ch/import/moleson_00002.jpg

http://flych.ch/webcam/grindelwald.jpg

http://www.belalpbahnen.ch/Livebilder/belalp.jpg

Incrivel a quantidade de pequenos toques e de carros parados sem conseguirem andar.Como é possivel haver pessoas que nao usem pneus de neve? 

Edit 11.00
Continua a nevar fraco a moderado sem paragens.7cm de neve acumulada e o que falta vir pelo radar
Temperatura Minima foi de -6,6°C
Temperatura Actual -3,1°C (em ligeira subida)
Humidade Actual 95%
Vento fraco Variavel


----------



## J.S. (27 Nov 2010 às 10:07)

*We have snow at sdea level and on the coast...*

The fourth consecutive day with snowfall. But this mornign was very nice. I woke up and thought: "oh, it has snowed". There was some snow. But precisely than, some snow started to fall. And it became heavier and heavier. Temperature was -0,3 C and falling a bit to -0,8 and -1,0C. Not much, but enough of course.
Now this is typical coastfront activity. The North Sea is very balmy with 10-11 C! So it is exceptional to sea 0 and 1 C at the centre of the Sea this early in the season. Heavy heavy showers develop but most interesting are all low pressure areas of small size developing constantly, making forecasting diffucut and the weather fun.
Now just 5 km more inland form where I live: almost nothing has fallen. 5 km closer to the sea, it is 10 cm. And on shore it is 2-3 cm (thawing a bit all the time).
Just my small area in The Netherlands has received a good snow cover! Nowhere else! But Eelde went down to -9 and others to -7 or -8 C in bright weather. 

To top it all of: some waterpouts have been observed of the coast here and elsewhere in the showers on the North Sea. -42 C in the upperair and +11 water do not mix well! Great start of the season.


http://www.weerwoord.be/uploads/24336030822432.jpg

http://www.weerwoord.be/uploads/9112010271680.jpg

http://www.weerwoord.be/uploads/9112010271681.jpg

Greet,
Jorge

BTW: no more wintertires available in the Netherlands as the result of last, snowy winter...And my new car has not got them....right...


----------



## Pirata (27 Nov 2010 às 10:14)

Bom dia. 

   Mais uma noite vergonhosa por aqui. Ate a uns 50 km daqui estao com umas belas camadas de neve, mas onde estou, estou sempre a ser bloqueado pela regiao de norfolk e nunca ca chega sequer um unico aguaceiro. 

   Tenho seguido o radar ja por 3 dias e acontece sempre o mesmo, 3 dias de alertas laranjas e 2 minutos de chuva e neve misturada. Continua frio la fora e uma brisa fraquinha.

Sigo com:

Temperatura  -1.1 °C   
Vento 0 mph WNW (293°)  
Humidade 83 % 
Barometro 998 mB Estavel
Temperaturas 
Max -1.1 °C as 10:04  Min -3.2 °C as 3:38  
Vento
Max 8 mph as 5:48  Min 0 mph as 0:19


----------



## Meteo Caldas (27 Nov 2010 às 11:23)

Esta nevada é de fazer corar algumas que ocorrem em janeiro ou fevereiro!So estamos em Novembro ainda! 8cm e neva com maior intensidade,moderado a forte.

http://www.hb9bza.net/netcam/netcam1.jpg Geneve cidade

http://alfred25.ath.cx/axis-cgi/jpg/image.cgi


----------



## Pirata (27 Nov 2010 às 11:27)

Meteo Caldas disse:


> Esta nevada é de fazer corar algumas que ocorrem em janeiro ou fevereiro!So estamos em Novembro ainda! 8cm e neva com maior intensidade,moderado a forte.
> 
> http://www.hb9bza.net/netcam/netcam1.jpg Geneve cidade
> 
> http://alfred25.ath.cx/axis-cgi/jpg/image.cgi



Ai que inveja... Aqui comecaram a cair os primeiros flocos ate que enfim. O mais divertido e que mesmo em frente da minha casa esta um carro sem o vidro de tras e esta a nevar la para dentro


----------



## Meteo Caldas (27 Nov 2010 às 11:40)

Pirata disse:


> Ai que inveja... Aqui comecaram a cair os primeiros flocos ate que enfim. O mais divertido e que mesmo em frente da minha casa esta um carro sem o vidro de tras e esta a nevar la para dentro



 é para respirar melhor

é esperado que neve até ao fim da tarde e nao me admirava nada que chegasse aos 15cm.
Neste momento neva moderado a forte com flocos de tamanho medio.

A 2000metros ja vao com 1metro de neve 

10 a 12cm nos varios pontos da cidade.Neva moderado,ja dura à quase 7horas.


----------



## FTerroso (27 Nov 2010 às 13:02)

Que bom ver todo mundo com neve!!

E nao vai acabar hoje! Essa semana vai ser bem agitada, o meteofrance indica uma boa quantidade de neve para quarta-feira!


----------



## Meteo Caldas (27 Nov 2010 às 13:17)

FTerroso disse:


> Que bom ver todo mundo com neve!!
> 
> E nao vai acabar hoje! Essa semana vai ser bem agitada, o meteofrance indica uma boa quantidade de neve para quarta-feira!



Sim,vai ser uma semana bem agitada em perpesctiva 

estamos em alerta 3 por mais de 10cm.ja vamos entre os 13 e os 15cm

http://www.meteosuisse.admin.ch/web....0001.Details.uebersicht.png?ck=1290862374595


----------



## irpsit (27 Nov 2010 às 13:25)

Caíu um bom nevão durante a noite!
3 cm na cidade, 10cm nos arredores da cidade!

















Sigo com máxima de 3ºC, mas os arredores continuam à volta dos 0ºC.


----------



## Pirata (27 Nov 2010 às 13:39)

Continuo com 0 graus e em prespectivade descida a partir desta hora. Caiu so aquele aguaceiro mas ja comecou a derreter tudo. Vamos la ver se esta semana sera melhor.

   Belas fotos ja me fazem lembrar aqui Ipswich o ano passado e inicio deste ano, acordar de manha e ver as rodas do meu carro quase a desaparecer debaixo da camada de neve . Boa sorte ai para o continente pessoal e nao se esquecam aproveitem pa se divertir na neve


----------



## Pek (27 Nov 2010 às 14:01)

Parabéns a todos! 

 Aqui (em Algete) esperaremos até segunda-feira.

Algete hoje

-Mínima na minha casa:............ -3,1 ºC


Capitais próximas (mínimas)

- Madrid-Barajas:........................... -2,7 ºC
- Madrid-Puente de los Franceses: -4,5 ºC (dia 25). Ontem (09:00 hora portuguesa): -3,6 ºC. Nao há dados de hoje  
- Guadalajara:............................... -4,5 ºC


As minhas vilas (minimas)

- Mahide (Zamora):.................. -10,6 ºC
- Alameda  del Valle (Madrid):.... -9,2 ºC
- Rascafría-Ontalva (Madrid):.... -8,9 ºC


Outras localidades e estaçaos (mínimas)

- Pla de Beret (1873 m):......... -17,5 ºC
- Pineta (1240 m):.................. -15,0 ºC
- Banhs de Tredós:................. -14,6 ºC
- Llanos del Hospital:.............. -14,0 ºC
- Vidrieros (1300 m):............... -13,0 ºC
- La Renclusa:........................ -13,0 ºC
- Das:..................................... -12,6 ºC
- Setcases (1285 m):.............. -12,4 ºC
- Remendía (1047 m):.............. -12,3 ºC
...
- Cantalojas: ......................... -10,8 ºC
...
- Duruelo:.............................. -10,5 ºC


Pla de Beret  

27/11/2010 10:00 	-12,3
27/11/2010 09:00 	-15,5
27/11/2010 08:00 	-15,6
27/11/2010 07:00 	-17,4
27/11/2010 06:00 	-16,2
27/11/2010 05:00 	-15,5
27/11/2010 04:00 	-16,5
*27/11/2010 03:00 	-17,5*
27/11/2010 02:00 	-13,9
27/11/2010 01:00 	-17,0
27/11/2010 00:00 	-15,2
26/11/2010 23:00 	-14,8
26/11/2010 22:00 	-15,2
26/11/2010 21:00 	-12,8
26/11/2010 20:00 	-11,8
26/11/2010 19:00 	-10,9
26/11/2010 18:00 	-10,9


 Webcams

Condiçoes mutáveis na montanha cantábrica












 Vista dos Pireneus desde o pico Midi

Sudoeste






Suleste


----------



## AnDré (27 Nov 2010 às 15:51)

Meteo Caldas disse:


> Esta nevada é de fazer corar algumas que ocorrem em janeiro ou fevereiro!So estamos em Novembro ainda! 8cm e neva com maior intensidade,moderado a forte.
> 
> http://www.hb9bza.net/netcam/netcam1.jpg Geneve cidade
> 
> http://alfred25.ath.cx/axis-cgi/jpg/image.cgi



Parabéns aos contemplados. 

Sempre que se justificar, ao invés de links, tentem fazer o upload das imagens para ficarem como registos.
A desvantagem de colocarem apenas os links é que vemos as imagens em tempo real, ou seja, ao ler este post daqui a 1 semana/mês/ano, o mais provável é não ver neve.

Para quem não sabe fazer uploads de imagens, aqui vai o tópico onde se encontram as instruções. 
 Como inserir imagens no fórum


----------



## Pirata (27 Nov 2010 às 16:03)

AnDré disse:


> Parabéns aos contemplados.
> 
> Sempre que se justificar, ao invés de links, tentem fazer o upload das imagens para ficarem como registos.
> A desvantagem de colocarem apenas os links é que vemos as imagens em tempo real, ou seja, ao ler este post daqui a 1 semana/mês/ano, o mais provável é não ver neve.
> ...



Eu pensava que era melhor nao fazer os uploads devido ao uso de espaco do site, mas sim tem razao Andre, se nao for feito o upload daqui a uns tempos as imagems sao removidas dos host sites e la se vao as fotos.


----------



## Pek (27 Nov 2010 às 16:21)

Boa tarde!

 Algete, temperatura actual: 4,5 ºC. Céu nublado e vento fraco a moderado de nordeste.

Ontem em Linza (Pireneus Aragoneses Ocidentais, 1300 m.), 60 cm de espessura de neve. A mínima de hoje foi de -11,1 ºC; a pesar de isso nao é uma boa localizaçao para registrar grandes mínimas já que fica na ladeira. Uma imagem da estaçao da AEMET (forero Ukerdi, www.meteored.com):


----------



## AnDré (27 Nov 2010 às 17:19)

Pek disse:


> Ontem em Linza (Pireneus Aragoneses Ocidentais, 1300 m.), 60 cm de espessura de neve. A mínima de hoje foi de -11,1 ºC; a pesar de isso nao é uma boa localizaçao para registrar grandes mínimas já que fica na ladeira. Uma imagem da estaçao da AEMET (forero Ukerdi, www.meteored.com):



Excelente! 
Quase que tiveram de cavar para chegar ao abrigo de abrigo de Stevenson! 



Pirata disse:


> Eu pensava que era melhor nao fazer os uploads devido ao uso de espaco do site, mas sim tem razao Andre, se nao for feito o upload daqui a uns tempos as imagems sao removidas dos host sites e la se vao as fotos.



Podem colocar imagens à vontade.

Por exemplo, na maioria dos links das webcams que citaram, agora só se vê preto, por ser noite. 

Mesmo assim na de Geneve vê-se bastante neve.


----------



## Meteo Caldas (27 Nov 2010 às 17:43)

Boa Noite 

Obrigado pela explicacao André 

Que dia este!
Neva sem parar desde as 07 da manha. Apesar da temperatura estar a subir ligeiramente(-2) nesta altura,os flocos continuam a ser de grande dimensao.17cm de neve,nem nos meus melhores sonhos imaginava isso,ainda para mais em Novembro.
A partir dos 1000metros esta tudo soterrado em neve. 
Amanha colocarei umas imagens deste primeiro nevao, de muitos que ai vem


----------



## Aristocrata (27 Nov 2010 às 18:41)

A todos vocês que nos mantêm a par das condições meteorológicas por esta Europa fora...muito obrigado!

Da Península Ibérica a França, à Suiça, da Áustria ao Reino Unido passando pelos Países Baixos vão chegando relatos fantásticos sobre o inverno com que todos sonhamos quando o assunto é o frio e a neve.

Queremos mais e mais imagens! Muitas mais...mesmo que a minha ligação de banda "estreita" (+\- 200 kbps) não permita abrir tudo de uma vez


----------



## Gerofil (28 Nov 2010 às 01:34)

*Primeiro dia de Neve na planície Padana (Itália):*

CopyRight@Josiamoras

*Dirigindo na neve, Valais, Suiça, outono de 2010:*

CopyRight@jcgrof

*Nevasca na Dinamarca:*

CopyRight@cristinagdk


----------



## irpsit (28 Nov 2010 às 07:46)

Amanhece em Viena, céu encoberto, ainda neve nos telhados, de ontem.
Temperatura -1ºC. Vários locais na Áustria já seguem a -8ºC!

Vem aí um nevão, prevêm até 20cm de nova neve....

*Mais fantástico é o resto da Europa:
*Londres com -5ºC
Paris com 0ºC
Berlim com -4ºC
Praga nos -8ºC
Amesterdão com -3ºC
Milão com 0ºC
Oslo com -11ºC
Sevilha com 4ºC
Porto com 2ºC

E quase tudo com céu encoberto ou já com neve!

Não me lembro de ver frio assim em final de Novembro !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Pirata (28 Nov 2010 às 10:36)

Muito bom dia. Mais um dia bem frio e noite gelada. A neve que aqui caiu na minha zona ontem foi so mesmo meia duzia de aguaceiros, mas como esta tanto frio ficaram no chao e telhados das casas. 

   Mais uma vez so na costa NE do Reino Unido e tambem na Escocia e que continua a cair sem parar.

   Isto e incrivel, continuo a ter precipitacao ao largo da costa a leste, norte e sul. MAs se virem nos radares dos ultimos 4 dias, parece que anda aqui a dancar a volta . A neve este ano nao quer mesmo nada comigo, e o pessoal la mais para cima e so gozar, algums ja a dizer que teem 50cm de neve e mais.

Por aqui fico a espera de melhores dias.

Hoje sigo com:

Temperatura  -2.9 °C 
Vento 4 mph NNW (334°)   
Humidade 85 % 
Barometro 1000 mB a subir
Temperatura
Max -2.1 °C as 0:00  Min -4.8 °C as 6:49  
Vento 
Max 10 mph as 4:50  Min 0 mph as 2:40


----------



## irpsit (28 Nov 2010 às 11:33)

Isto é incrivel.

Accuweather prevê para Viena 
hoje céu pouco nublado e máxima 1ºC
amanhã chuva e temperatura 6 a 7ºC
terça chuva e máxima de 11ºC, mínima 6ºC 

Previsões IM Austríaco
hoje neve 20cm, máxima 1ºC (lançado alerta laranja!)
amanhã neve e máxima 0ºC, minima -3ºC
terça neve, mínima -11ºC, máxima 1ºC 

*Será que vivem os dois em mundos diferentes?
*
Sigo com céu encoberto e 0ºC.


----------



## MSantos (28 Nov 2010 às 11:58)

irpsit disse:


> Isto é incrivel.
> 
> Accuweather prevê para Viena
> hoje céu pouco nublado e máxima 1ºC
> ...



Se calhar  o pessoal do accuweather está a confundir Viena com Viana (do Castelo)


----------



## Pirata (28 Nov 2010 às 11:58)

irpsit disse:


> Isto é incrivel.
> 
> Accuweather prevê para Viena
> hoje céu pouco nublado e máxima 1ºC
> ...



Realmente esta vaga de frio ultimamente tem sido uma grandiosa confusao, ate os varios modelos andam a mudar de 6 em 6 horas... parece que anda tudo maluco...


----------



## Pek (28 Nov 2010 às 12:36)

irpsit disse:


> Não me lembro de ver frio assim em final de Novembro !!!!!!!!!!!



Eu sim, ao menos na Península Ibérica: Novembro 2007. Exemplo: Cantalojas 17-11-2007, mínima de -17,6 ºC, Duruelo -18,0 ºC. Novembro 2010: Cantalojas (até hoje) -10,8 ºC e Duruelo -10,5 ºC. 
 E novembro de 2008...


Algete hoje

-Mínima na minha casa:............ -2,8 ºC
-Mínima veiga do rio Guadalix:.... *-6,1 ºC*


Capitais próximas (mínimas)

- Madrid-Barajas:........................... -3,8 ºC
- Guadalajara:............................... -6,1 ºC


As minhas vilas (minimas)

- Mahide (Zamora):................... -9,5 ºC
- Buitrago-DGT (Madrid):........... -8,3 ºC
- Alameda del Valle (Madrid):..... -9,6 ºC
- Rascafría-Ontalva (Madrid):..... -9,4 ºC


Outras localidades e estaçaos (mínimas). Ainda faltam muitos dados:

- Banhs de Tredós:................. -15,3 ºC
- Remendía:............................ -13,2 ºC
- Vidrieros:............................. -12,0 ºC
- Triollo:................................. -10,5 ºC
- Das:..................................... -10,2 ºC
- Cantalojas: ......................... -10,1 ºC


 Webcams

- Baqueira vila













- O Cebreiro (Lugo)







- Caboalles de Abajo (León, 1055 m. 2200 habitantes)


----------



## irpsit (28 Nov 2010 às 16:28)

Sigo com  0ºC em Viena, e chuva congelada.
Ou seja temos uma camada alta quente, e uma camada baixa fria, que é suficiente para recongelar a chuva. Está a acumular um bocadinho. Os arredores da cidade ainda tem cerca de 10cm acumulados de ontem.




irpsit disse:


> Isto é incrivel.
> 
> Accuweather prevê para Viena
> hoje céu pouco nublado e máxima 1ºC
> ...


----------



## Meteo Caldas (28 Nov 2010 às 19:45)

Algumas fotos que tirei durante o dia de ontem 

http://s1181.photobucket.com/albums/x423/sandro1987/?action=view&current=PB270184.jpg

http://s1181.photobucket.com/albums/x423/sandro1987/?action=view&current=PB270181.jpg

http://s1181.photobucket.com/albums/x423/sandro1987/?action=view&current=PB270177.jpg

http://s1181.photobucket.com/albums/x423/sandro1987/?action=view&current=PB270176.jpg

http://s1181.photobucket.com/albums/x423/sandro1987/?action=view&current=PB270173.jpg

http://s1181.photobucket.com/albums/x423/sandro1987/?action=view&current=PB270172.jpg

http://s1181.photobucket.com/albums/x423/sandro1987/?action=view&current=PB270171.jpg

http://s1181.photobucket.com/albums/x423/sandro1987/?action=view&current=PB270168.jpg

Nevou das 07h da manha até às 21h.
Hoje foi um dia de céu muito nublado mas recomecou a nevar à cerca de uma hora.
Neva moderado, mas nao acumula na estrada.
A quantidade de neva situa-se entre 8 a 10 cm na cidade.


----------



## irpsit (28 Nov 2010 às 20:11)

Um total white out (branqueamento) na cidade.

Neva sem parar há já 4 horas e está tudo já com uma camada de 5cm.

Carros, passeios, as ruas, tudo coberto por uma camada de neve cada vez mais espessa. E não para.


----------



## Meteo Caldas (28 Nov 2010 às 23:35)

Boa Noite 

e nao é que neva outra vez,moderado a forte,sem paragens.Pelo radar deve durar pouco.Sempre sao mais uns centimetros para juntar   Desde as 21h que neva.
Mas que mes de Novembro este 

Temperatura Actual 0,0°C
Humidade Actual 96%
Vento fraco de Oeste.


----------



## Pek (29 Nov 2010 às 00:07)

Terço norte peninsular ontem







Agora mesmo:

Algete

-A minha casa:................ -1,4 ºC
-Veiga do rio Guadalix:.... -2,5 ºC


Capitais próximas

- Madrid-Barajas:........................... -1,2 ºC (23:00)


As minhas vilas

- Mahide (Zamora):................... -9,8 ºC (23:45)
- Buitrago-DGT (Madrid):........... -9,5 ºC


Outras localidades e estaçaos:

- Banhs de Tredós:................. -13,5 ºC (23:48)
- Remendía:............................ -12,6 ºC (23:30)
- Duruelo: .............................. -11,6 ºC (23:47)

Tremendo


----------



## Pek (29 Nov 2010 às 02:48)

Eu vou para a cama com as seguintes temperaturas:

Algete

-A minha casa:................ -3,2 ºC
-Veiga do rio Guadalix:.... -4,9 ºC


Capitais próximas

- Madrid-Barajas:........................ -2,6 ºC (02:00)


As minhas vilas

- Mahide (Zamora):................... -11,3 ºC (02:30)
- Buitrago-DGT (Madrid):........... -10,4 ºC


Outras localidades e estaçaos:

- Banhs de Tredós:................. -16,6 ºC (02:38)
- Remendía:............................ -13,9 ºC (02:10)
- Duruelo: .............................. -12,6 ºC (02:32)


----------



## Pek (29 Nov 2010 às 11:14)

Temperaturas mínimas

Algete

-A minha casa:................ -3,9 ºC
-Veiga do rio Guadalix:.... -6,7 ºC


Capitais próximas

- Madrid-Barajas:........................ -3,7 ºC
- Guadalajara:............................ -5,1 ºC 


As minhas vilas

- Mahide (Zamora):................... -12,3 ºC
- Buitrago-DGT (Madrid):........... -11,0 ºC


Outras localidades e estaçaos:

- Banhs de Tredós:................. -16,7 ºC
- Espinal (Navarra, 870 m):..... -16,0 ºC
- Llanos del Hospital:.............. -15,1 ºC
- Remendía:............................ -14,9 ºC
- Pineta:................................. -14,5 ºC
- Duruelo: .............................. -14,1 ºC
- Vidrieros:............................. -13,5 ºC
- Das:..................................... -13,1 ºC
- Zuriza:................................. -12,7 ºC
- Triollo:................................. -12,5 ºC
...
- Cantalojas:.......................... -12,0 ºC


 Temperatura actual na minha casa: 0,9 ºC. Céu nublado e vento fraco de nordeste


----------



## Pek (29 Nov 2010 às 11:30)

Problemas de tráfego por neve e gelo no suleste peninsular (actual):


Nível verde

A-395HIELO (Granada)
07:51H - 29/11/2010
MONACHIL / METEOROLOGICA

A-349NIEVE (Almería)
08:36H - 29/11/2010
TAHAL / METEOROLOGICA


Nível amarelo

A-334NIEVE (Almería)
09:20H - 29/11/2010
SERON / METEOROLOGICA / A-334 (20.0 - 27.0 )

A-92NNIEVE (Almería)
10:56H - 29/11/2010
CHIRIVEL / METEOROLOGICA / A-92N (88.0 - 118.0 )

RM-702NIEVE (Murcia)
10:23H - 29/11/2010
MORATALLA / METEOROLOGICA

A-399NIEVE (Almería)
09:43H - 29/11/2010
CHIRIVEL / METEOROLOGICA

RM-703NIEVE (Murcia)
11:08H - 29/11/2010
MORATALLA / METEOROLOGICA

A-317NIEVE (Almería)
11:41H - 29/11/2010
VELEZ-RUBIO / METEOROLOGICA

RM-730NIEVE (Murcia)
10:57H - 29/11/2010
CARAVACA DE LA CRUZ / METEOROLOGICA

A-317NIEVE (Jaén)
10:17H - 29/11/2010
PONTON ALTO / METEOROLOGICA


Nível vermelho

A-1178NIEVE (Almería)
09:52H - 29/11/2010
SERON / METEOROLOGICA

AL-3404NIEVE (Almería)
11:18H - 29/11/2010
OHANES / METEOROLOGICA


Nível negro

AL-5405NIEVE (Almería)
10:58H - 29/11/2010
ABLA / METEOROLOGICA


----------



## irpsit (29 Nov 2010 às 11:46)

Continua a nevar intermitentemente. Desde ontem às cinco da tarde que ainda não parou de nevar, por vezes abranda mas ainda nevou bastante de manha.

Sigo com 2ºC de máxima, e a cidade coberta por alguns centrimetros de neve.
Nos arredores deve estar um belo camadão.


----------



## Pek (29 Nov 2010 às 12:16)

Começa a nevar em Algete muito debilmente

Webcam Madrid


----------



## Pirata (29 Nov 2010 às 13:01)

Bom dia a todos. Bem fresco ai por Espanha Pek! 

   Por aqui nevou um pouco durante a noite que acumulou uns 2 ou 3 cm, mas durante o dia ja muito derreteu, vai caindo de vez em quando mais ums aguaceiros de neve mas derrete quando cai no chao.

Sigo com:

Temperatura  0.3 °C   
Vento 9 mph NW (317°)  
Humidade 83 % 
Barometro 1005 mB Estavel  
Temperaturas 
Max 0.8 °C as 10:37  Min -0.6 °C as 2:50  
Vento 
Max 12 mph as 11:13  Min 0 mph as 6:46  
Precipitacao acumulada 1 mm


----------



## Pek (29 Nov 2010 às 13:12)

Neve moderada agora. Começa a acumular nas "superficies frias".


----------



## irpsit (29 Nov 2010 às 13:16)

Nada de novo em Viena, parou de nevar após muitas horas.
Sigo com 2ºC e ar ameno.

Parece-me que se está a estabelecer uma circulação de leste sob o continente. Se assim fosse poderia arrastar ar frio continental para uma nova vaga de frio lá para meados de Dezembro.

Não parece haver qualquer incursão do ar atlântico a não ser a sul pelo Mediterrâneo.


----------



## Pek (29 Nov 2010 às 13:41)




----------



## FTerroso (29 Nov 2010 às 14:06)

Por aqui tudo tranquilo. Sol no ceu e na cidade a neve ja derreteu. Para quarta-feira esta previsto mais neve.


----------



## Pek (29 Nov 2010 às 15:03)

Neva forte neste momento em Algete

 Madrid


----------



## Pek (29 Nov 2010 às 18:00)

1,1 ºC e chove misturado com neve. Nas minhas vilas (Figueruela e Gargantilla) neva moderado.

 Uma linda imagem do anoitecer no Valle de Arán


----------



## Meteo Caldas (29 Nov 2010 às 18:01)

Boa Tarde 

Finalmente um dia sem nevar  
Esteve um dia de céu pouco nublado durante todo o dia,no entanto a neve ainda esta presente,uns 5 cm na cidade.
Esta noite vai ser bem fria 

Temperatura Maxima 3,1°C
Temperatura Actual -0,2°C
Humidade Actual 77%
Vento fraco de Oeste


----------



## Mário Barros (29 Nov 2010 às 18:31)

Pelas Ilhas Canárias forte temporal de vento e chuva.

Destaca-se este vídeo por agora.


----------



## Meteo Caldas (29 Nov 2010 às 18:45)

Rajadas de 200 e tal km nas canarias   Bom temporal 

Sigo com céu limpo e a temperatura desce cada vez mais,-2,3°C

Estou bem curioso em saber até que valores  descera,talvez  -7,-8


----------



## Mário Barros (29 Nov 2010 às 18:55)

Mário Barros disse:


> Pelas Ilhas Canárias forte temporal de vento e chuva.
> 
> Destaca-se este vídeo por agora.



 

!


----------



## Pek (29 Nov 2010 às 19:11)

Autocito-me (tópico Seguimento Açores e Madeira - Novembro 2010):

" Izaña (Tenerife)

- Velocidade sustentada do vento (09:00): 158 km/h
- Rajada máxima do vento (07:36): *213 km/h*"


----------



## irpsit (29 Nov 2010 às 19:26)

Volta a nevar de novo, mas fraco. Sigo com 1ºC.

Nevou algo forte, toda a noite e toda a manhã
E esteve vento algo forte durante a tarde, um vento gelado.

Continua uma camada de 5-10cm na cidade.

As pessoas dizem que não se lembram dum nevão tão grande em Novembro.


----------



## Meteo Caldas (29 Nov 2010 às 19:43)

Em Geneve tambem ja nao nevava assim em Novembro, desde o dia 24 de Novembro de  1965.Na altura cairam 27cm 
Desta vez ficou-se pelos 18cm 

Sigo com a temperatura em queda,-4,1°C   Ainda so sao 20.40h


----------



## Meteo Caldas (29 Nov 2010 às 22:18)

Sigo com -5,9°C


----------



## FTerroso (29 Nov 2010 às 22:37)

agora sigo com -4° e la vou pra rua trabalha na madrugada!!

Previsao de neve ja começando amanha e acumulando 13cm. Vamos ver se confirma mesmo.


----------



## Meteo Caldas (29 Nov 2010 às 23:39)

Aqui a neve esta de volta na madrugada de terca para quarta.Esta previsto que caia mais um nevao,na melhor das hipoteses 20 cm...na pior 10 cm      Mas aguardemos.

Sigo com -6,6°C


----------



## Meteo Caldas (30 Nov 2010 às 00:18)

Despeço-me com uns muito agradaveis -6,9°C 

Boa Noite


----------



## Meteo Caldas (30 Nov 2010 às 09:30)

Bom Dia 

Minima escandalosa de -9,1°C 
O céu apresenta-se muito nubado depois de ter amanhecido limpo.
A temperatura nesta altura é de -3,5°C
à espera da neve esta noite.


----------



## FTerroso (30 Nov 2010 às 11:10)

Muita neve caindo por aqui e estamos até com alerta laranja!

Sigo com -3°


----------



## Pirata (30 Nov 2010 às 13:13)

Muito bom dia.

   Por aqui tem nevado o dia todo, mas com as temperaturas por volta de 1 grau nao tem acumulado quase nada. As estradas estao todas cheias de agua a correr.

   Durante a noite chegou a acumular cerca de 4 ou 5 centimetros, e agora que a temperatura esta a baixar vamos la ver se acumula mais.

Sigo com:

Temperatura  -0.1 °C   
Vento 8 mph NNE (14°)  
Humidade 95 % 
Barometro 1008 mB Estavel  
Temperaturas 
Max 0.5 °C as 0:00  Min -0.1 °C as 12:49  
Vento 
Max 11 mph as 5:50  Min 0 mph as 0:10  
Precipitacao 0.09 mm


----------



## Pirata (30 Nov 2010 às 13:39)

WOW desde o ultimo post que fiz, tem estado Condicoes de blizzard aqui onde vivo, nao se ve quase 100 metros a frente com uma neve quase horizontal...


----------



## Pek (30 Nov 2010 às 14:06)

Prados da minha aldeia, Gargantilla del Lozoya, agora mesmo:







Temperaturas em localidades e estaçoes dos arredores:

- Buitrago-DGT: Mín -1,2 ºC; Máx 1,8 ºC
- Somosierra: Mín (horária) -2,8 ºC; Máx (horária) -0,8 ºC
- Navacerrada: Mín (horária) -4,2 ºC; Máx (horária) -2,6 ºC


----------



## Pirata (30 Nov 2010 às 14:47)

Aqui esta um pequeno video que fiz com o meu telemovel, por isso peco desculpa pela qualidade. Tambem foi a primeira vez que instalei o software do telemovel no pc, a primeira vez que usei o movie maker e tambem a primeira vez que fiz upload de um video no youtube!! ;-)

   O primeiro trecho e de quando abri o edificio do qual tomo conta, e o parque de estacionamento estava imaculado, depois nos outros podem ver que no fim de levar com algum sal e tambem a temperatura subiu um pouco, a neve foi desaparecendo.


----------



## Meteo Caldas (30 Nov 2010 às 15:07)

Boa Tarde

Tambem aqui comecou a nevar à cerca de 30 minutos.24 horas de neve previstos,vamos ver 
Para ja cai fraca a moderada.

Temperatura Actual -0,8°C

Bom video Pirata


----------



## FTerroso (30 Nov 2010 às 16:02)

Aqui começou as 10 da manha e nao parou ate agora. Nevou fraco a tarde mas agora neva brutalmente!! 

O alerta laranja vai até amanha as 16hs.

sigo com -2°


----------



## irpsit (30 Nov 2010 às 16:16)

Sigo com -2ºC após máxima de 0 e mínima de -3ºC
Céu pouco nublado, e temperatura a iniciar a sua queda, não faço ideia até quanto chegará esta noite. Continua neve acumulada na cidade, mesmo no centro da cidade estão uns 5cm, e agora a formar-se gelo nos passeios.

Já há lagos congelados aqui em Viena!!!!!

Pessoal do Reino Unido, França e Suíça, aproveitem os vossos nevões!


----------



## Pirata (30 Nov 2010 às 16:50)

irpsit disse:


> Pessoal do Reino Unido, França e Suíça, aproveitem os vossos nevões!



Muito sinceramente estou a espera de uma entrada atlantica la para o final da semana ou finm de semana, o que vai trazer ar mais quente e chuva de certeza... Mas depois disso devemos voltar ao frio de novo.


----------



## Pek (30 Nov 2010 às 17:20)

Rio Duero/Douro hoje nos arredores de Soria






 Fonte: El Tiempo (La 1, TVE)

 Temperaturas na zona nestes dias (mín; máx):

- 29: -12; -1
- 28: -10; 1
- 27: -10; 3
- 26: -7; 3
- 25; -8; 4

 Norte de Navarra, ontem (fotos de *Langarra*, www.meteored.com):













Cordillera Cantábrica anteontem

 - Pico Torres (foto de *berto2f*, www.foropicos.net)







 - Lindas panorámicas (fotos de *Borja*, www.foropicos.net)


----------



## Pirata (30 Nov 2010 às 21:33)

Por aqui continuo abaixo dos 0C e continua a nevar non stop. As estradas ja levaram sal mas pelo que vejo da minha janela ja estao completamente cobertas de neve de novo  .

   Isto vai ser uma manha interessante, espero bem que fechem o local onde trabalho para poder ficar em casa a descansar hihihi!


----------



## filipept (30 Nov 2010 às 21:51)

Pirata disse:


> Por aqui continuo abaixo dos 0C e continua a nevar non stop. As estradas ja levaram sal mas pelo que vejo da minha janela ja estao completamente cobertas de neve de novo  .
> 
> Isto vai ser uma manha interessante, espero bem que fechem o local onde trabalho para poder ficar em casa a descansar hihihi!



Estive a ver o West Ham V.s M United e nevava com grande intensidade, do principio ao fim do jogo.
(já agora, M United foi perder 4-0 com o West Ham  )


----------



## filipept (30 Nov 2010 às 21:56)

Pek disse:


> Rio Duero/Douro hoje nos arredores de Soria
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Imagens impressionantes  Nem parece na Europa (ou até em Espanha). 
Tudo isto ainda em Novembro.


----------



## Pirata (30 Nov 2010 às 22:23)

filipept disse:


> Estive a ver o West Ham V.s M United e nevava com grande intensidade, do principio ao fim do jogo.
> (já agora, M United foi perder 4-0 com o West Ham  )



hahaha uma vergonha! Essa banda de neve que esta a cair em londres ja passou por aqui. Ainda nao parou por aqui embora nao seja neve em grandes flocos. Continua a ser puchada a vento quase na horizontal!


----------



## Aristocrata (1 Dez 2010 às 00:49)

PEK...que grandes fotos aqui nos trazes.
E aqueles rapazes que se aventuram até aqueles picos gelados e nestas condições? São completamente atrevidos. Com condições agrestes conseguem fotos brutais.


----------



## MSantos (1 Dez 2010 às 02:18)

Fantásticas fotos PEK


----------



## irpsit (1 Dez 2010 às 08:13)

Sigo com -3.4ºC e neva bem FORTE e puxada com algum vento.

Tanto frio/neve e ainda mal acabamos Novembro!!


----------



## FTerroso (1 Dez 2010 às 10:03)

Segue nevando ainda! Ja tou ficando meio saturado!

Acumulado 13 cm.


----------



## Dan (1 Dez 2010 às 11:09)

Depois de um Novembro com máximos históricos, eis que chega finalmente o frio intenso a Moscovo.

Moscovo hoje com uma mínima de -23,6ºC


O rio Moscovo hoje completamente gelado.










http://mdmbank.com/webcam


----------



## irpsit (1 Dez 2010 às 12:22)

Neva sem parar desde ontem à noite em Viena.
A acumulação já vai em 10-15cm só no centro da cidade!!

É o caos!

Não se distingue as ruas dos passeios, mesmo em pleno centro!
Os carros andam muito devagarinho é uma confusão para os peões.

É o maior nevão que já vi aqui em Viena, em 4 anos.
E já há muitos voos cancelados aqui pela Europa central.

Entretanto a temperatura segue bem negativa, -3ºC é a máxima, e os lagos já estão congelados. O quê? Em Novembro?? Sim!


----------



## Pek (1 Dez 2010 às 12:28)

Gargantilla del Lozoya agora mesmo 







 Temperaturas de hoje em localidades e estaçoes dos arredores:

- Buitrago-DGT: Mín -0,5 ºC; Actual 0,6 ºC
- Somosierra: Mín (horária) -2,2 ºC; Actual (10:00) -1,7 ºC
- Navacerrada: Mín (horária) -5,4 ºC; Actual (11:00) -3,6 ºC
- Cerezo de Arriba: Mín (horária) -4,9 ºC; Actual (11:00) -4,2 ºC
- Cotos: Mín -5,1 ºC; Actual (12:00) -3,5 ºC


 Webcam Cotos







 Resumo de ontem:

- Alameda del Valle: Mín -2,8 ºC; Máx 1,1 ºC
- Rascafría-Ontalva: Mín -3,0 ºC; Máx 0,8 ºC
- Rascafría-El Paular: Mín -2,7 ºC; Máx 1,5 ºC
- Navacerrada: Mín -4,6 ºC; Máx -2,3 ºC
- Cerezo de Arriba: Mín -4,2 ºC; Máx -1,8 ºC


----------



## Mário Barros (1 Dez 2010 às 12:35)

*Quatro aeroportos europeus encerrados devido à neve e ao frio*


> A neve e as temperaturas abaixo de zero na Europa ocidental obrigaram hoje ao encerramento de pelo menos quatro aeroportos, incluindo o de Gatwick, Londres, um dos mais movimentados do Reino Unido.
> 
> O aeroporto de Edimburgo, na Escócia, o de Lyon-Bron, no sudeste de França, e o de Genebra, o segundo maior da Suíça, foram também encerrados.
> 
> ...


----------



## Gerofil (1 Dez 2010 às 13:03)

*Onda de frio causa transtornos na Alemanha, Reino Unido e França*

Um total de 255 voos foram cancelados nesta terça-feira no aeroporto internacional de Frankfurt por causa das fortes nevadas na Alemanha, informou um porta-voz do aeroporto. A onda de frio e as nevascas obrigaram, desde segunda-feira, o cancelamento de aproximadamente 400 voos nos aeroportos internacionais de Frankfurt e Munique, os de maior tráfego aéreo da Alemanha.
De acordo com as previsões, continuará nevando nesta terça-feira no centro e no norte do país nas próximas horas, enquanto no leste são aguardadas fortes geadas. "Os próximos dias serão ainda mais frios", disse Christina Speicher, do Serviço Alemão de Meteorologia em Offenbach.
As nevascas e o gelo provocaram pelo menos três mortes e, nas últimas 24 horas, causaram mais de 1,75 mil acidentes no Estado da Renânia do Norte-Vestfália, enquanto em Baden-Württemberg foram contabilizados mais de 100 incidentes. A onda de frio foi acompanhada de fortes ventos no litoral do Mar Báltico, onde as autoridades decretaram sinal vermelho nos portos de Rostock e Lübeck diante da ameaça de inundações.
Em Oberfranken, cerca de 200 viajantes de um trem de alta velocidade foram prejudicados pela queda de uma árvore, enquanto no Estado de Schleswig-Holstein cerca de 40 crianças permaneceram durante horas presas em uma creche por causa da neve. No fim de semana, as temperaturas podem chegar a 16 graus negativos na Alemanha, segundo a meteorologista Christina Speicher.
Além da Alemanha, o Reino Unido e a França também tiveram problemas com o frio. Na Escócia e no norte da Inglaterra, mais de 1 mil escolas permaneceram fechadas por causa das fortes nevascas que acontecem desde segunda-feira e causaram problemas de transporte e o fechamento temporário do aeroporto escocês de Edimburgo.
As principais prefeituras da Escócia informaram que os colégios permanecerão fechados nesta terça-feira, enquanto várias estradas, entre elas a que liga as cidades escocesas de Perth e Dunblane, estão bloqueadas pela neve. O aeroporto de Edimburgo voltou a operar após o fechamento temporário de segunda-feira, embora alguns voos tenham sido transferidos para quarta-feira.
Atrasos foram registrados em Newcastle, nordeste da Inglaterra, uma das regiões mais afetadas pelo intenso frio que atinge o Reino Unido. As linhas férreas da Escócia, especialmente as que unem as cidades de Glasgow e Edimburgo, foram afetadas. Em Inverness, norte da Escócia, as temperaturas chegaram a cair nesta manhã para 13 graus negativos.
A onda de frio que atinge o Reino Unido chegou nesta terça-feira a Londres, onde a neve provocou transtornos nos aeroportos. Um manto de neve de 2 cm a 10 cm de espessura cobria a maior parte do país, afetado por uma frente de frio que desde sábado provoca as piores nevascas desde 1993.
Na capital, todos os aeroportos estão abertos, mas alguns como o London City, Luton e Stansted, tiveram de cancelar alguns voo ou registravam atrasos. Os inúmeros acidentes que foram registrados nas estradas cobertas pela neve obrigaram a interromper a circulação em vários trechos e causaram pelo menos duas mortes no norte e leste da Inglaterra.
No centro e nordeste da França, foram registradas temperaturas de até 15 graus abaixo de zero durante a madrugada, com problemas em diferentes estradas e diversos departamentos em alerta por causa do risco de nevascas.
A temperatura mais baixa, de 15 graus negativos, foi registrada em Orleans, a cem quilômetros ao sul de Paris, onde desde segunda-feira está suspenso o transporte escolar por causa da neve que dificulta a circulação em muitas estradas da região.
Nesta manhã, vários acidentes causados pelo gelo provocaram trânsito superior a 260 km nos arredores da capital francesa. Duas pessoas morreram nos últimos dias e milhares estão sem energia elétrica.

Último Segundo


----------



## Pirata (1 Dez 2010 às 13:41)

Muito bom dia!

Mais um dia de frio e com tudo congelado. Toda a neve e alguma coisa que derretesse esta em gelo. Um vento completamente frio de gelar os ossos mas sem neve.

Hoje sigo com:

Temperatura  -1.3 °C   
Vento 15 mph N (11°)  
Humidade 59 % 
Barometro 1001 mB Estavel  
Temperaturas 
Max -0.9 °C as 0:00  Min -1.6 °C as 8:51  
Vento 
Max 23 mph as 5:55 Min 0 mph as 0:00  

http://img413.imageshack.us/img413/9568/imagem045g.jpg

http://img525.imageshack.us/img525/1118/imagem000r.jpg

http://img828.imageshack.us/img828/1809/imagem031f.jpg

http://img338.imageshack.us/img338/5550/imagem036q0.jpg

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## irpsit (1 Dez 2010 às 16:32)

Dia estonteante, fastástico, histórico!

Está a cair um nevao que durou toda a noite e dia.

Sigo com acumulaçoes no centro da cidade com 20-30cm! Só hoje cairam cerca de 15-20cm de nova neve!

O caos absoluto em Viena: muitos transportes pararam, via electricos, carros, presos na neve em plena cidade. Nao se distingue passeios de ruas, a visibilidade era reduzida. Um nevão como nunca vi. Tive que andar quase sempre a pé e foi complicado, quase sempre com os pés enterrados nessa espessa camada de nova neve. Os pés cansavam-se, era como caminhar em areia, nas dunas. Carros a deslizar, electricos bloqueados, vastas planicies brancas faziam-me lembrar que estava a caminhar na montanha, num glaciar, lagos na cidade já completamente congelados e o gelo já não parte. Desejava a todos que experienciassem um nevão destes também.

Amanha vou ver como estao os arredores da cidade. A acumulaçao deve estar soberba lá.
Sigo com -3ºC e neve a abrandar finalmente.

Colocarei fotos em breve. 
E é previsto novo alerta laranja e novos 20cm para depois de amanha. 
Ahh..... Brutal!


----------



## Meteo Caldas (1 Dez 2010 às 16:44)

Boa Tarde 

So agora tive tempo de vir à internet.Mas que NEVAO,SURREAL   42CM DE NEVE NO CENTRO DA CIDADE,AUTENTICO CAOS,TRANSPORTES PARADOS,AEROPORTO FECHADO.Nunca tinha visto nada assim  Felizmente parou de nevar à cerca de uma hora,mas esteve SEMPRE a nevar das  7h da noite de ontem até as 16.30 de hoje.Quero ver como é que esta neve vai toda desaparecer  

E se esta noite a temperatura descer vai ficar tudo congelado,um perigo autentico 
Esta foi a maior nevada que à memoria na cidade em Novembro.

http://www.hb9bza.net/netcam/netcam1.jpg


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (1 Dez 2010 às 16:46)

Grandes fotos PEK, de um grande nevão para esta epoca, espectacular!!!


----------



## JoãoDias (1 Dez 2010 às 18:03)

irpsit disse:


> Dia estonteante, fastástico, histórico!
> 
> Está a cair um nevao que durou toda a noite e dia.
> 
> ...



O FC Porto tem jogo amanhã aí em Viena, presumo que nestas condições o jogo dificilmente se vá realizar não?


----------



## Mário Barros (1 Dez 2010 às 18:44)

Duas fotos impressionantes dos estragos nas Canárias.











*
El viento tira al suelo dos grúas de gran tonelaje en Los Realejos
*
http://www.rtvc.es/noticias/el-vien...s-de-gran-tonelaje-en-los-realejos-61378.aspx


----------



## FTerroso (1 Dez 2010 às 19:16)

Segue algumas fotos que tirei daqui no dia de hoje.


----------



## irpsit (1 Dez 2010 às 19:40)

Não, os austriacos são ultra-eficientes a limpar a neve.
Amanha há pausa, nao vai nevar, portanto o jogo irá decorrer, apesar de puder haver sempre um ou outro aguaceiro de neve e terreno escorregadio

Já sexta caírá outro nevao, se este chegar um pouco mais cedo poderá afectar o jogo, pois nevaria durante este.

Eu tenho as minhas expectativas para um jogo com bola vermelha (neve)



JoãoDias disse:


> O FC Porto tem jogo amanhã aí em Viena, presumo que nestas condições o jogo dificilmente se vá realizar não?


----------



## irpsit (1 Dez 2010 às 20:55)

Fomos bem contemplados hoje!
Aqui tb foi um nevão histórico com muita muita neve

E parece vir mais para amanhã à noite, não?





Meteo Caldas disse:


> Boa Tarde
> 
> So agora tive tempo de vir à internet.Mas que NEVAO,SURREAL   42CM DE NEVE NO CENTRO DA CIDADE,AUTENTICO CAOS,TRANSPORTES PARADOS,AEROPORTO FECHADO.Nunca tinha visto nada assim  Felizmente parou de nevar à cerca de uma hora,mas esteve SEMPRE a nevar das  7h da noite de ontem até as 16.30 de hoje.Quero ver como é que esta neve vai toda desaparecer
> 
> ...


----------



## Meteo Caldas (1 Dez 2010 às 21:22)

Amanha penso que nao.Na sexta é capaz,mas em muito menor quantidade que hoje.Hoje foi historico! 
Amanha preve-se um  dia de sol,ideal para derreter alguns centimetros 
Neste momento ja comeca  a derreter ligeiramente,a temperatura tem vindo a subir,maxima do dia agora 1,2°C.



Boas fotos Terroso.


----------



## J.S. (1 Dez 2010 às 21:41)

*Frio na Holanda. Tmax -5 ate -7 durane o dia com muito vento*

E aqui, na minha esquina no SE a unica parte do pais que tem um bem cobertura com neve...Isto e um bocada dificil em Portugues.

Okey: so I bought a "new" Toyota Corolla (2004 version) tuesday a week ago. Nice car. But it only had summertires. Now wintertires or all seasontires were difficult to get I was told. It turned out they were virtually impossible to get. 
Just the day after, winter set in with the first snow flurries. A week later we have only had one day with no snowfall and now it just has started to snow again. In Gent the snowarea has given 6 cm of new snow and this is heading for us. Wonder what we get. Thaw will set in this weekend. But I do not mind. It is fun to await the second cold wave. With the new split of the polarvortex this might not take very long...

Anyway: today I could pick up the car from the dealer. Only this morning at 8 oçlock I found a dealer, called him and he has 4 Vredestein Quadtrac tires. These are all seasons that are performing well on snow, they were tested as "good". cost 400 euro. So I had to make a trip through my province. With summertires...Roads are treated well here, even though the wind made the snow drift over the road. But in the small streets, the snow was a 4 cm thick crust. So this was an excellent"before" and "after" test! What a difference. With the all sasontires I had very good traction on the snow even on icy patches in the snow. An the difference in snowcover because of the showery nature of the snowfall was clear. It was also clear that I am in the good part with a nicew snow cover. Only 20 km to the east, there are just snowpatches.

And -6 C today with a briks wind brought back memories more so than last year or the year before. This was a day like many in the mid eighties. Hope we get more of that this winter!


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (1 Dez 2010 às 22:13)

Ao vermelho da economia junta-se o vermelho das condições meteo na Rep. da Irlanda:


----------



## J.S. (1 Dez 2010 às 22:26)

Flaviense21 disse:


> Ao vermelho da economia junta-se o vermelho das condições meteo na Rep. da Irlanda:



O Irlanda tem um clima muito suave. Isto não acontece muitas vezes!


----------



## FTerroso (1 Dez 2010 às 22:48)

sigo com incriveis -7°!!


----------



## irpsit (1 Dez 2010 às 22:59)

Algumas temperaturas actuais:
Berlim -9ºC e neve forte
Paris -4ºC e neve (algumas localidades a sul de Paris registaram ontem -16ºC)
Amsterdam -7ºC e neve
Não sei se constituirão recorde para esta época do ano!

Mais a leste, ainda mais frio:
Praga -10ºC e neve
Suwalki, Polónia -14ºC e neve forte
Varsóvia -12ºC e neve forte

A norte, o cenário ainda mais irreal:
Estocolmo -16ºC e nevoeiro
Oslo -15ºC e céu muito nublado
As mínimas têm chegado quase aos -20ºC, não sei se constituirão recorde!

Moscovo -22ºC e céu limpo
A caminho de mais um recorde histórico

Ilhas Britânicas:
Londres -1ºC e neve
Dublin 0ºC e neve fraca
Cidades que geralmente tem um Inverno ameno, agora com nevões

Será possível saber-se quantos recordes foram batidos hoje?

Se não houver entradas atlânticas, está o cenário montado para um dos Natais mais frios dos últimos 100 anos.


----------



## Lousano (1 Dez 2010 às 23:20)

O frio na Europa também provoca problemas energéticos, com um grande aumentos dos preços.

Exemplo da França, com a energia electrica já ter sido transacionada hoje a 190€ MWh no período 18/19H.

Amanhã estão previstos uns impressionantes 252€ para o mesmo período.

Powernext


----------



## Rainy (1 Dez 2010 às 23:21)

Desculpem me intrometer, mas aqui em Lix apenas ficamos com um Natal de chuva.

Mas, acho que este fim de semana de iniçio da prox semana muita neve vai derreter por aí, já que preve-se a entrada de uma depressão com ar muito instavel e quente a atingir Portugal e grande parte da Europa Ocidental, podem ver nos mapas.


----------



## MSantos (1 Dez 2010 às 23:37)

Relatos impressionantes que chegam da Europa Central, *Irpsit*,  *MeteoCaldas*, *Pirata* etc. mantenham-nos informados


----------



## Aristocrata (1 Dez 2010 às 23:40)

Rainy disse:


> Mas, acho que este fim de semana de iniçio da prox semana *muita neve vai derreter por aí*, já que preve-se a entrada de uma depressão com ar muito instavel e quente a atingir Portugal e grande parte da Europa Ocidental, podem ver nos mapas.



Se a depressão fizer aumentar muito as temperaturas decerto que algumas zonas que foram agora atingidas por fortes nevões ficarão a nadar...os acumulados de neve foram elevados, se houver chuva juntamente com rápida subida de temperatura poderão haver inundações nalgumas zonas.
Não será nada de anormal, pese embora dependa do trajecto da depressão mais continental ou não.

Por agora é aproveitar para sair de casa e tirar as tão belas fotos que os vão mostrando


----------



## Gerofil (2 Dez 2010 às 00:01)

Europa sob a neve: estradas, aeroportos, ferrovias bloqueadas e mortes no Leste – Aeroportos fechados, tráfego de comboios Eurostar com perturbações, milhares de camiões bloqueados em estradas impraticáveis: uma parte da Europa, da Grã-Bretanha até à Itália, está paralisada nesta quarta-feira pelo frio e pela neve que já fez uma dezena de mortos nestas últimas 24 horas no leste do continente.
A onda de frio continua a assolar o Reino Unido, com mínimas de -20°C à noite nas Highlands, na Escócia; muitas escolas continuam fechadas pelo terceiro dia consecutivo.
Atrasos e cancelamentos afectam os comboios Eurostar entre Londres, Paris e Bruxelas, enquanto que nos aeroportos de Gatwick, ao sul da capital britânica, e de Edimburgo, na Escócia, estiveram fechados pela manhã. O London City Airport teve cancelamento de voos.
Na Suíça, o aeroporto internacional de Genebra teve que interromper também o seu funcionamento nesta quarta-feira por causa da neve que cai sem parar. Foram registados cerca de 25 acidentes, que deixaram quatro feridos leves, desde terça-feira à tarde nas estradas. A situação foi classificada como "extremamente difícil".
Na Alemanha, 60 voos foram cancelados na parte da manhã no aeroporto internacional de Frankfurt após o encerramento de uma pista por causa do vento.
Na França, o consumo de electricidade, que aumenta com o frio por causa do uso de equipamentos eléctricos de aquecimento pela população, deve bater o recorde nesta quarta-feira à noite, ao ponto surgirem ameaças de quedas de energia na Bretanha (oeste).
Nas estradas, a neve que cai forte deixa a situação muito complicada no centro. Por isso, a circulação de camiões foi proibida nas regiões de Auvergne e Ródano-Alpes, voltando a ser autorizada à tarde no vale do Ródano, e os transportes escolares foram suspensos.
Por consequência, uma dezena de milhares de camiões ficaram parados durante a noite de terça para quarta-feira no centro-leste e sudeste da França.
Todo o noroeste da Itália estava coberto por uma espessa camada de neve na manhã desta quarta-feira, o que deixou mais lenta a circulação em cidades como em Milão e nas auto-estradas das regiões de Lombardia, Piemonte e Emilia-Romanha.
O centro de Veneza esteve sob água após a maré ter subido até 111 cm. Em Roma, o Tibre está também cheio por causa das fortes chuvas que caem na capital e na região.
Na Albânia, o governo decretou estado de "catástrofe natural" no norte, região assolada por inundações desde domingo: centenas de casas, milhares de hectares de terras agrícolas, estradas e vias-férreas foram invadidas pelas águas.
Várias rotas secundárias continuam bloqueadas no centro e no norte de Portugal pelo terceiro dia seguido.
Na Espanha, o frio e a neve continuam a criar problemas, em particular para o transporte escolar, no norte e no centro.
Na Polónia, a onda de frio fez oito mortos em 24 horas, totalizando 15 óbitos em Novembro. A maioria destas pessoas estava "sob efeito de álcool", segundo a polícia. Em Bialystok, no leste, as temperaturas caíram para -33°C.
Não muito distante, na Lituânia, dois sem-tecto faleceram no final de semana.
Na República Checa pelo menos três pessoas morreram de frio nas últimas 24 horas. A neve que cai forte perturba o tráfego nas estradas, especialmente na principal auto-estrada do país (D1), onde ocorreram vários acidentes graves hoje.
Na Noruega, este mês de Novembro deve ficar para a História como o mais frio desde 1919, com uma diferença de 3,57°C em relação à média da estação.
Frio bate recordes na Europa – A Europa enfrentava, nesta terça-feira, uma onda de frio que chegou ao continente com várias semanas de antecipação, batendo recordes em França, Espanha, Suíça, Suécia e sobretudo, na Grã-Bretanha, onde há 17 anos não nevava nesta época do ano.
Milhões de pessoas tiveram que fazer grandes esforços na terça-feira para chegar ao trabalho no Reino Unido, onde a neve encobria muitas regiões com camadas de 2 a 5 centímetros de espessura. O aeroporto de Edimburgo, na Escócia (norte), teve que ser fechado em várias ocasiões desde domingo. Em Londres, o aeroporto da City também teve atrasos e cancelamentos.
Na Espanha, os termómetros marcaram na segunda-feira -10ºC na região de Huesca (nordeste). Nevou na Galiza (noroeste), na Catalunha (nordeste) e em Castela e Leão (centro) e cerca de cinco mil alunos não puderam ir às aulas esta terça-feira.
A parte norte de Portugal também estava coberta de neve desde segunda-feira, com importantes problemas de circulação, especialmente nas regiões de Guarda (centro), Vila Real (norte) e Bragança (nordeste).
Na Itália, a onda de frio castigou o norte do país e as regiões montanhosas, onde as temperaturas chegaram a -10°C em Aosta e -4°C em Bolzano.
Na França foi registada uma temperatura de -15,3°C em Orléans (centro). Para se encontrar dados de um frio similar em Novembro ou Dezembro nesta região foi preciso remontar a 1946. No leste do país, em Mouthe, o termómetro marcou -22°C durante a noite, um recorde desde 1971. No sul, a estrada que vai para Andorra pelo Ariège foi fechada até quarta-feira ao tráfego de camiões de mais de 19 toneladas.
No aeroporto internacional de Frankfurt (oeste), na Alemanha, mais de 200 voos foram cancelados na terça-feira.
Na Holanda, as temperaturas também bateram recordes. A página de meteorologia na internet Weerplaza prevê para quarta-feira temperaturas entre -5ºC e -8°C, o 1º de Dezembro mais frio desde 1940.
Com relação à Suíça, em algumas regiões foi registada, segundo a Météosuisse, "a noite mais fria de Novembro dos últimos 45 anos". Em La Brévine, no cantão de Neuchâtel, os termómetros marcaram -30,4°C e, na capital, Berna, -13,9°C.
Em Estocolmo, os termómetros marcaram durante a noite -11,3°C, "a temperatura mais baixa desde Novembro de 1965", segundo o serviço de meteorologia sueco. No aeroporto de Sundsvall, 300 km ao norte da capital, as temperaturas caíram a -22,1°C, o nível mais baixo desde 1943.
Nesta onda de frio que castiga o continente, só a Grécia desfruta de um calor excepcional, pois as temperaturas médias superavam os 20°C em Atenas.

Fonte: AFP e AFP


----------



## FTerroso (2 Dez 2010 às 06:53)

sigo com -11,5°


----------



## irpsit (2 Dez 2010 às 09:14)

Sigo já com uns quentes -1.1ºC após mínima de -3ºC
E céu ligeiramente nublado e o sol a espreitar
Tudo tudo branco, que camada lá fora



FTerroso disse:


> sigo com -11,5°


----------



## Meteo Caldas (2 Dez 2010 às 11:04)

Bom Dia 

Dia de grande Sol,com céu limpo.Mas esta bastante fresco,tive uma minima de -7,3°C e agora sigo com -1,8°C 
A neve vai derretendo muito lentamente.Ainda estao uns bons 30 a 35cm.

http://www.meteosuisse.admin.ch/web...dante_.Par.0001.DownloadFile.tmp/agrandir.jpg


----------



## FTerroso (2 Dez 2010 às 11:47)

Gerofil disse:


> Europa sob a neve: estradas, aeroportos, ferrovias bloqueadas e mortes no Leste – Aeroportos fechados, tráfego de comboios Eurostar com perturbações, milhares de camiões bloqueados em estradas impraticáveis: uma parte da Europa, da Grã-Bretanha até à Itália, está paralisada nesta quarta-feira pelo frio e pela neve que já fez uma dezena de mortos nestas últimas 24 horas no leste do continente.
> A onda de frio continua a assolar o Reino Unido, com mínimas de -20°C à noite nas Highlands, na Escócia; muitas escolas continuam fechadas pelo terceiro dia consecutivo.
> Atrasos e cancelamentos afectam os comboios Eurostar entre Londres, Paris e Bruxelas, enquanto que nos aeroportos de Gatwick, ao sul da capital britânica, e de Edimburgo, na Escócia, estiveram fechados pela manhã. O London City Airport teve cancelamento de voos.
> Na Suíça, o aeroporto internacional de Genebra teve que interromper também o seu funcionamento nesta quarta-feira por causa da neve que cai sem parar. Foram registados cerca de 25 acidentes, que deixaram quatro feridos leves, desde terça-feira à tarde nas estradas. A situação foi classificada como "extremamente difícil".
> ...



Auvergne é onde estou. Clermont Ferrand é a capital de Auvergne.

Sigo com -3°, sol la fora mas nao derrete muita coisa. Agora começou a ficar nublado e amanha pode nevar um pouco novamente. Frio é otimo mas ja tou a ficar farto de tanto!


----------



## Pek (2 Dez 2010 às 12:07)

Gargantilla del Lozoya agora mesmo








Temperaturas de hoje em localidades e estaçoes dos arredores:

- Buitrago-DGT:......... Mín -0,3 ºC; Actual 0,4 ºC
- Somosierra: ............Mín (horária) -4,1 ºC; Actual (11:00) -3,3 ºC
- Navacerrada: ..........Mín (horária) -7,1 ºC; Actual (11:00) -7,1 ºC 
- Cerezo de Arriba: ....Mín (horária) -7,1 ºC; Actual (11:00) -7,0 ºC
- Cotos: .....................Mín -6,9 ºC; Actual (11:50) -6,5 ºC


Webcam Cotos







Em Figueruela de Arriba:

- Mahide: Mín............. -10,0ºC, Actual (11:45): 2,4 ºC
- Porto:.. Mín (horária) -6,2 ºC, Actual (12:00): -2,1 ºC


Mínimas na provincia de Palencia :

Vidrieros: -15,0 ºC.
Triollo:..... -13,0 ºC


Renclusa (Huesca)


----------



## Pirata (2 Dez 2010 às 13:05)

Muito bom dia.

   Por qui mais um dia frio e tem estado a nevar de modo fraco mas ininterrupto desde ontem. Continua a acumular em alguns sitios ja com mais de 20 cms, e nao e de esquecer que onde vivo estamos quase ao nivel do mar, imagino em algums sitios mais altos.

  Hoje de manha foi uma aventura para chegar ao trabalho, como vivo numa das colinas da cidade, deslizei de lado uns boms 15 metros com o carro a tentar subir uma estrada... Esta tarde ja estao a fechar todas as escolas porque agora a temperatura a descer vai transformar tudo em gelo. Mesmo os passeios em que meti sal no meu trabalho continuao a acumular neve em vez de derreter.

Parece que ja desistiram da subida de temperaturas para o fim de semana, mesmo com a depressao a subir pelo leste de Inglaterra parece que vamos e ter ainda mais neve...  

Edit: update - esta de novo a nevar com forca, e ainda tenho que levar a minha mulher ao trabalho pelo menos mais duas horas... Desejem-me sorte para nao partir o carro hehe. Escocia com 1metro..... sim 1 metro de neve acumulada 

Aqui fica uma para a posteridade!! hahaha Nao e minha mas e divertida.






Hoje sigo com:

Temperature  -1.2 °C   
Vento 5 mph NNE (30°)  
Humidade 82 % 
Barometro 1002 mB A Descer  
Temperaturas 
Max -1.0 °C as 0:00  Min -2.3 °C as 9:13  
Vento
Max 21 mph as 3:07  Min 5 mph as 10:20


----------



## irpsit (2 Dez 2010 às 17:15)

Se bem que não me queixe nada da neve, queixo-me da ausência de frio.

Aqui ainda não fui abaixo dos -4ºC e quase sempre ando à volta dos -1ºC.

Aquele ar de noroeste ou o ar de leste ainda mal chegaram aqui. Estou sempre no centro daquelas massas de sudoeste, que bem trazem neve, mas que ainda não trouxeram frio.

Já Berlim, Amsterdam, Paris, Londres gozam bem dos ventos frios de nordeste! E até aos -10ºC




Meteo Caldas disse:


> Bom Dia
> 
> Dia de grande Sol,com céu limpo.Mas esta bastante fresco,tive uma minima de -7,3°C e agora sigo com -1,8°C
> A neve vai derretendo muito lentamente.Ainda estao uns bons 30 a 35cm.
> ...


----------



## Meteo Caldas (2 Dez 2010 às 19:21)

Boa Tarde 

Eu entao nao me posso queixar.Neve e frio em boas quantidades.A quantidade de neve que ja caiu até agora equivale em media ao cai durante um outono/inverno Ja me posso dar por satisfeito.Frio ainda espero ter uns -13,-15 mas la mais para janeiro,talvez
Ontem ja cheguei aos -9 e esta noite nao descarto os -10 
A neve esta toda a congelar que é uma maravilha 

Temperatura Actual -5,8°C 
Humidade Actual 95%
Vento fraco de Oeste.

Temperatura Maxima 0,1°C

Boa foto Pirata 

EDIT 20.35 (hora portuguesa)

-6,7°C Continua a descer bem

amanha pode nevar entre 3 a 10 cm durante o dia,neste momento  a depressao esta a chegar ao centro de frança.Terroso prepara-te para mais neve


----------



## Pek (2 Dez 2010 às 23:34)

- Banhs de Tredòs (23:05 horas): -16,2 ºC 

http://www.climamas.com/idi/es/banhs/index.htm


----------



## irpsit (3 Dez 2010 às 08:32)

Acordei e.... cai outro nevão lá fora!

Já está uma camada nova de 5cm, ou seja a somar-se aos 20cm que já estavam acumulados. É o quarto nevão em poucos dias, incrivel!

Vienna segue com -3ºC, Londres e Paris -4ºC, Amsterdam -7ºC, Berlim segue com -10ºC, Praga com -12ºC, Oslo com -15ºC, Oymyakon cidade mais fria da Rússia já segue con -51ºC! Soberbo!


----------



## irpsit (3 Dez 2010 às 11:15)

Que NEVÃO toda a manhã!!!!

Viena está um caos, ainda está mais neve do que anteontem!

Caíu já 10cm de neve fresca, e juntam-se aos 20cm que já haviam.

*O centro da cidade tem acumulações de 20-30cm*, e portanto é o caos, tudo branco. Nos arredores de Viena, onde começam as florestas, a acumulação já vai em quase meio-metro!

Isto ultrapassa de longe as acumulações máximas que Viena registou nos ultimos 4 anos que vivo cá. É o segundo super-nevão consecutivo.


----------



## J.S. (3 Dez 2010 às 11:42)

*Brilliant brilliant brilliant winter. 10 cm snow, -6 and now full sun!*

Pictures will follow. But this was perfect. Wedenesday evening it started to snow and it continued to Thursday afternoon. Constant light snow, occaisionally moderate. At least 10 cm new snow fell! Now, more snow was forecasted but I begged for some bright spells for the cold. Wnet into the city to picture it at night at 23 h hours and looked up. Stars! Not convincing, but still. And so this morning, after -6 at night the mercury plummeted to...I don't know for sure. But right on the coast they managed a -10 C. So in all likelyhood we went down to -11 to -15 C. For the start of december it ain't bad. The record is -24,1 C for december start (1973). And this night, there was still some wind.

Now things have cleared up. It is -4 C as I speak and the sun is lovely. A comma is has developed over the North Sea giving way to large snowfalls but these tend to fall right on the coast. So I am not expecting nor wanting any more snow. It is okey.

Got my Vredestein Quatrac 3 tires and they are serving me very well. very good grip on fresh snow, icysnow and slush. Superb!! better than the wintertires I had on my old car last years.

pictures will follow tonight!


----------



## Meteo Caldas (3 Dez 2010 às 12:04)

Bom dia 

Neva desde as 11.30, intensidade moderada.Mais uns centimetros para juntar aos 30 que ainda estao no solo 
Surreal este Outono 

Temperatura Actual -3,8°C

Temperatura Minima -7,4°C

http://www.hb9bza.net/netcam/netcam1.jpg


----------



## irpsit (3 Dez 2010 às 13:46)

Vou voltar para casa do centro, de bicicleta, e vejo pela janela que continua a nevar intensamente. -3ºC e sensação térmica bastante baixa de -9.1ºC.

Neva moderadamente puxada a vento. E lá vou eu para a aventura de uma meia-hora de bicicleta na neve e nas ruas...


----------



## AnDré (3 Dez 2010 às 13:48)

Bem visível a neve via satélite em algumas regiões da Europa:


----------



## FTerroso (3 Dez 2010 às 14:17)

Boas!

Acordei hoje as 06hs e sai de casa as 06:30 foi quando começou um belo nevao que durou 2 horas e acumulou 5cm. Agora neva e para, neva e para e esta sempre assim.

Estou com -1° em plena tarde(15:17!!)


----------



## Meteo Caldas (3 Dez 2010 às 17:02)

Boa tarde 

Por aqui ja parou de nevar.Durou duas horitas apenas e so acumulou mais 2 cm.Agora sigo com céu muito nublado.
Temperatura Maxima -2,6°C 
Temperatura Actual  -3,0°C
Humidade Actual 88%
Vento fraco a moderado de Sudoeste.


----------



## Pek (3 Dez 2010 às 18:05)

Linda imagem com céu limpo


----------



## Pek (3 Dez 2010 às 20:49)

Mínimas de hoje:

- Banhs de Tredòs: -17,3 ºC
- Pla de Beret:....... -16,4 ºC
- Das:.................... -16,3 ºC


 Agora mesmo (20:30 horas):

- Peralejo de las Truchas: -12,0 ºC
- Cantalojas..................... -10,3 ºC

¿-20 ºC?...


----------



## Ferreiro (3 Dez 2010 às 20:55)

Olá amigos. Eu gosto moito de Portugal especialmente Porto e Braga, ja que tenho familia ali. Vivo em Corunha (Galiza). Aquí um dia moito frio 5ºC agora. 
Outras cidades da Espanha agora (20:00)

Madrid 0ºC
Sevilla 8,4ºC
Valencia 8,1ºC
Barcelona 8,1ºC
Bilbao 5,2ºC


----------



## Pek (3 Dez 2010 às 21:34)

Ferreiro disse:


> Olá amigos. Eu gosto moito de Portugal especialmente Porto e Braga, ja que tenho familia ali. Vivo em Corunha (Galiza). Aquí um dia moito frio 5ºC agora.
> Outras cidades da Espanha agora (20:00)
> 
> Madrid 0ºC
> ...



 Toma mejor los datos de los aeropuertos (cuando salgan), ya que éstos no están tan afectados por la isla de calor urbana como los observatorios del interior de las ciudades. Las diferencias suelen ser considerables, ya verás 

 Por ejemplo, Madrid-Barajas tenía a las 20:00 -0,4 ºC y el aeropuerto de Sevilla 7,5 ºC; A Coruña 5,9 ºC y su aeropuerto 3,5 ºC. Y normalmente las diferencias son mayores.

 ¡Saludos y bienvenido!


----------



## irpsit (4 Dez 2010 às 09:18)

Sigo com *-6.3ºC*

Sensação térmica de -12ºC devido ao vento e humidade de 90% !!
Céu pouco nublado e neblina, continua muita neve *30cm acumulados*

Arredores da cidade seguem com -9ºC, após mínimas de -11ºC


----------



## Meteo Caldas (4 Dez 2010 às 10:39)

Bom dia 

Sigo com uma manha de céu limpo e bastante frio.
Minima de -8,1°,por agora -3,5°C.
A partir de amanha subida consideravel da temperatura e muita chuva.
Ideal para derreter os 30 cm de neve ainda presentes.

http://www.hb9bza.net/netcam/netcam1.jpg


----------



## Gerofil (4 Dez 2010 às 12:01)

*Inundações nos Balcãs forçam retirada de milhares de pessoas das casas *

Sérvia, Bósnia-Herzegovina e Montenegro declararam estado de emergência na sequência das inundações que levaram milhares de pessoas a serem retiradas das suas casas. Só na Sérvia, perto de 1400 abandonaram as suas habitações. Em Itália, 55 por cento de Veneza está inundada.
As fortes chuvas fizeram transbordar os rios Drina e Lim em três municípios do oeste e sudoeste sérvios, obrigando as populações a serem retiradas com a ajuda de equipas de salvamento. Cem habitações continuam submersas no sudoeste do país. Em Ljubovija, Loznica e Prijepolje foi decretado estado de alerta. As autoridades advertem que a descida no nível das águas vai ser demorada e apontam mesmo para uma estagnação do caudal do Drina durante as próximas 48 horas ao nível mais alto em cem anos.
Também nas últimas 24 horas, as águas mantiveram-se ao mesmo nível nas aldeias dos arredores de Ljubovija, as mais afectadas pelas chuvas torrenciais. Embora o Lim tenha baixado 30 centímetros na noite de quinta para esta sexta-feira, o caudal do rio chegou a causar estragos na ponte que serve de única via de comunicação entre a cidade de Brodarevo e as aldeias próximas. Ontem, em Prnjavor, junto a Loznica, não havia luz nem água potável.
Em Foca, na Bósnia, a água atingiu o segundo andar de alguns difícios, num cenário que o habitante Muris Razanica descreveu à Associated Press como “inacreditável” e semelhante a um lago. 170 famílias foram evacuadas de Capljina e permanecem submersas 50 habitações. No Montenegro, várias zonas – do Norte ao Sul – estão inundadas, principalmente as proximidades do lago Skadar e do rio Bojana. Há ainda aldeias do sul cercadas de água: Podgorica, Berane, Kolasin, Niksic e Ulcinj.
Para além dos Balcãs, também o mau tempo atingiu o Norte de Itália, onde esta manhã 55 por cento da área de Veneza estava coberta de água. É a maior subida este ano, até 1,40 metros de altura em relação ao nível do mar. O alerta das autoridades foi dado logo que a maré atingiu 1,10 metros, levando os serviços municipais a retirar as passadeiras da Praça de São Marcos que normalmente servem para a circulação dos turistas durante a Aqua Alta (picos de maré que inundam frequentemente ruas e praças da cidade).

PÚBLICO


----------



## irpsit (4 Dez 2010 às 13:02)

Sigo com 5 graus negativos de máxima.

Está um dia muito gelado, e acabei de chegar lá de fora e após ter tido as mãos geladas, tenho as mãos a arder agora!

Ainda continuo surpreendido com as camadas de 30cm em cima dos carros e dos telhados. Amanhã ainda irá continuar o frio mais intenso, para depois aquecer com a entrada do ar atlântico, que cá para mim irá dar mais um nevão.


----------



## J.S. (4 Dez 2010 às 13:35)

*A blizzard of fullblown proportions here!!*

Yesterday it was nice and a bit snowy. I noted -12,2 C on the calibrated thermometer in the field. Westdorpe KNMI, in my province went to -12,7 C being the lowest in The Netherlands.

So the thaw is coming to visit us. For one day. And it does so with a blizzard of full proprotion. This morning and afternoon in my town and most of all: in the field..

http://www.weerwoord.be/uploads/1412201041740.jpg

http://www.weerwoord.be/uploads/1412201041741.jpghttp://www.weerwoord.be/uploads/1412201041742.jpg
http://www.weerwoord.be/uploads/1412201041744.jpg
http://www.weerwoord.be/uploads/1412201041745.jpg
http://www.weerwoord.be/uploads/1412201041847.jpg

It is simply superb. The daytime average of december is now -5 C.
The record for the whole month however is -5,7C. So that will be impossible Ithink. But next week will see another round of subzero tempertures.
The +5 C with rain tomorrow will finish of the 15 cm snowcover I suspectr. Too bad. This ain't Siberia..


----------



## irpsit (4 Dez 2010 às 13:43)

*Re: A blizzard of fullblown proportions here!!*

Os modelos aqui estão confusos.

Depois de amanhã, poderá estar mais quente, uns modelos apontam à volta dos zero e cair neve, outros com temperaturas perto dos 8ºC e chuva, depois tudo aponta para o regresso do frio polar daqui por uma semana.

Mas hoje está tão baixa a temperatura que duvido que venha chuva, assim em menos de 48 horas.




J.S. disse:


> Yesterday it was nice and a bit snowy. I noted -12,2 C on the calibrated thermometer in the field. Westdorpe KNMI, in my province went to -12,7 C being the lowest in The Netherlands.
> 
> So the thaw is coming to visit us. For one day. And it does so with a blizzard of full proprotion. This morning and afternoon in my town and most of all: in the field..
> 
> ...


----------



## Ferreiro (4 Dez 2010 às 14:41)

Hoje continua frio em Espanha. A partir de amanhã as temperaturas sobem.
Agora na minha cidade (Corunha) 8ºC, neste momento nublado mas sem chuva.

Outras cidades espanholas de acordo com a Agência Espanhola de Meteorologia "AEMET" ás 14:00.


Madrid cidade 3,9ºC
Santander cidade 9,7ºC
Barcelona cidade 11,0ºC
Valencia aeroporto 11,9ºC
Sevilla aeroporto 12,9ºC
Sevilla cidade 12,4ºC


----------



## Pek (4 Dez 2010 às 17:40)

Também às 14:00 horas, mas en outras cidades espanholas...

León:......... -3,4 ºC
Benavente: -2,1 ºC
Palencia:.... -1,8 ºC
Soria:......... -1,6 ºC
...

 Fonte: AEMET

 Grande diferença!!


----------



## Pek (4 Dez 2010 às 17:56)

Mínimas destacadas de hoje: 

- Valdojos (perto de Cantalojas): *-24,0 ºC*
- Garganta del Villar:.................... -22,1 ºC
- Cantalojas:................................ -20,4 ºC


 Nas minhas vilas

- Alameda del Valle: -15,8 ºC
- Buitrago-DGT:....... -15,4 ºC
- Mahide:................ -12,8 ºC
- Porto:................... -9.9 ºC (mínima horária)


----------



## J.S. (4 Dez 2010 às 18:24)

*De novo neve forte aqui*

Com temperatura 0,4 C encima de zero. A primeira vez este decembro que a temperatura esta encima de zero. Grandes flocos, que significa que eles estão humedo. E normal. Mas a acumulação continua....


----------



## Mário Barros (4 Dez 2010 às 18:31)

*Vaga de frio na Europa complica circulação e transportes*



> A vaga de frio que está a atravessar a Europa provocou hoje perturbações ao nível dos transportes e da circulação em vários países.
> 
> À neve e ao mau tempo veio juntar-se o encerramento do espaço aéreo espanhol, entretanto reaberto, devido à paralisação inesperada dos controladores aéreos.
> 
> ...


----------



## irpsit (4 Dez 2010 às 19:06)

Céu limpíssimo, grande tombo da temperatura:

Sigo com -4ºC no centro de Viena, onde vivo, e já com *-12ºC* nos arredores !! Pois é, só hoje é que o céu clareou para a temperatura cair a pique.

Acumulação: 30cm no centro da cidade, >50cm nos arredores


----------



## Meteo Caldas (4 Dez 2010 às 19:49)

Boa noite 

Sigo com muito frio,-8,1°C a esta hora. 
O céu com algumas nuvens altas, que chegam de Oeste.


----------



## Vince (4 Dez 2010 às 20:50)

> *Balkans flooding*
> 
> Hundreds of people have been evacuated from areas close to the River Drina
> 
> ...


http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-europe-11909693


----------



## irpsit (4 Dez 2010 às 22:34)

Continua a vertigem das temperaturas.

Entre *-7ºC a -10ºC* em Viena, e já cerca de *-15ºC* em vários dos arredores!

O meu sensor têm uma "estalactite" com cerca de 10cm. Uau!

Quase, quase a ser a temperatura mais fria que vou experienciar em Viena, em 4 anos.


----------



## Pek (5 Dez 2010 às 00:03)

Actualizo as mínimas destacadas de hoje:

- Griegos-Aguas Amargas (Teruel, 1615 m):.................... *-26,7 ºC* 
- Valdojos (perto de Cantalojas, Guadalajara, 1330 m):. -24,0 ºC
- Garganta del Villar (Ávila, 1460 m):............................... -22,1 ºC
- Cantalojas (Guadalajara, 1320 m):............................... -20,4 ºC

Fonte do dado de Griegos-Aguas Amargas: estaçao PCE com abrigo meteorológico do forero e observador *drakis* http://foro.meteored.com/foro+general+de+seguimiento/polos+del+frio+20102011-t123461.948.html

 Boa noite!


----------



## FTerroso (5 Dez 2010 às 00:30)

Pronto! A onda de frio ta indo embora mas vejam isso la para 19/12:







O que acham?


----------



## Aristocrata (5 Dez 2010 às 01:00)

FTerroso disse:


> Pronto! A onda de frio ta indo embora mas vejam isso la para 19/12:
> *O que acham?*



Um cenário a 384h? É demasiado tempo para que haja certezas - 5\10% de hipóteses de acontecer?
Poderíamos ter frio siberiano instalado na Europa de lés-a-lés...mas a tanta distância é melhor esperar por saída a menos de 240h para uma melhor análise...

-----------------------------

P.S.: *PeK*, mas que temperaturas são essas? São de alta montanha nos Himalaias ou no Ártico? É só poupar nas arcas congeladoras...


----------



## irpsit (5 Dez 2010 às 05:21)

Sigo com uns oficiais *-13ºC* de mínima em Viena. Que iguala o recorde que já experienciei em Viena. Algumas vilas nos arredores já seguem com* -17ºC* e sabem o que é mais curioso? Está nevoeiro!

Os pavimentos estão congelados, assim como a neve.
Vou lá fora ver como é!


----------



## irpsit (5 Dez 2010 às 10:30)

Continuo a seguir com um dia extremamente gelado. E nevoeiro denso.

Fui fazer uma caminhada e o meu termómetro marcou entre os* -8 e os -12ºC* (entre as 10 e 11h) e ainda continua assim e já é quase meio-dia.

Quando sopra o vento é gelado.


----------



## Meteo Caldas (5 Dez 2010 às 11:55)

Bom dia 

Mais uma madrugada gélida,tive uma minima de -9,3°C

Mas neste momento a temperatura sobe a um ritmo alucinante,cerca de 2° por hora ,ja estou com 2,9°C positivos.
Céu muito nublado mas a chuva ja esta bem perto 

Sim,por volta do 12 devemos ser afectados por uma nova vaga de frio e neve


----------



## FTerroso (5 Dez 2010 às 14:04)

é isso ai. Vamos começar a acompanhar o desenvolvimento dessa provavel proxima vaga de frio. 

Aqui vai mais uma run, mais recente até do que eu postei antes.


----------



## irpsit (5 Dez 2010 às 14:36)

Sim de facto é um contraste enorme de temperaturas a oeste com a entrada atlântica e ainda a leste com o ar polar. 

Para lá de Salzburgo (oeste da Áustria) as temperaturas já subiram acima dos zero, enquanto aqui ainda permanecem bem negativas.

A temperatura vai subir em flecha, e ao aproximar-se dos zero, poderá só chover em vez de nevar (freezing rain). 

Aqui em Viena sigo com* máxima de -5ºC* após* mínima de -13ºC* e ainda nevoeiro e alguma neve granular. Duvido que chova ainda hoje, por causa das muito baixas temperaturas em quase toda a atmosfera.

Mas acho que este aquecimento é muito temporário. O ar polar ainda está na Europa, o bloqueio ainda está sob a Islândia, e outro na Rússia, portanto lá para dia 10 ou 15 irá regressar o frio intenso (os modelos apontam para isso).



Meteo Caldas disse:


> Bom dia
> 
> Mais uma madrugada gélida,tive uma minima de -9,3°C
> 
> ...


----------



## Meteo Caldas (5 Dez 2010 às 14:47)

Boas

Por aqui comeca a pingar,nao vislumbro neve na precipitacao que cai,so agua 
Temperatura 3,0°C (estavel)
Vento fraco a moderado de Oeste/Sudoeste
Humidade 80%


http://www.hb9bza.net/netcam/netcam1.jpg


----------



## irpsit (5 Dez 2010 às 16:33)

Aqui ainda sigo com a máxima de -4ºC e nevoeiro, com a subida gradual de temperatura, mas o dia continua permanentemente gelado. De vez em quando caí alguma neve fina.

E parece que o ar frio nas Ilhas Britânicas se prepara para conquistar de novo a Europa continental! Conseguem ver isso no Satélite?

O descongelar vai ser muito breve...


----------



## Meteo Caldas (5 Dez 2010 às 16:40)

irpsit disse:


> Aqui ainda sigo com a máxima de -4ºC e nevoeiro, com a subida gradual de temperatura, mas o dia continua permanentemente gelado. De vez em quando caí alguma neve fina.
> 
> E parece que o ar frio nas Ilhas Britânicas se prepara para conquistar de novo a Europa continental! Conseguem ver isso no Satélite?
> 
> O descongelar vai ser muito breve...



Sim Irpsit,acredito que vamos ter 3 ou 4 dias ligeiramente mais temperados,mas a partir do dia 10 comecara a descer.O frio esta bem instalado nas ilhas britanicas e na escandinavia.

Sigo com chuva congelada mas fraca.1,1mm acumulado


----------



## irpsit (6 Dez 2010 às 08:03)

Sigo com uma manhã bem menos fria, com -3.3ºC embora na periferia da cidade se chegue aos -8ºC. Continua nevoeiro cerrado.


----------



## irpsit (6 Dez 2010 às 08:07)

Cheias na Albánia, Bósnia, Croácia, Sérvia, as maiores em memória:

Vejam a cidade de Schkoder debaixo de água:







http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-europe-11923596


----------



## Meteo Caldas (6 Dez 2010 às 09:19)

Bom Dia 

No dia de ontem acumulei 7,1mm 
Hoje sigo com chuva moderada e ja vou com um acumulado de 14,5mm 
Chuva continua.A neve derrete bem.

Temperatura Minima 1,8°C
Temperatura Actual 3,3°C
Humidade Actual 100%
Vento Nulo

Pressao Atmosferica 999hPa


----------



## Meteo Caldas (6 Dez 2010 às 11:24)

Persiste a chuva,ora fraca ora moderada. 
20,2mm acumulados.

Temperatura Actual 3,8°C
Humidade Actual 100%
Vento fraco de sudoeste.


----------



## Meteo Caldas (6 Dez 2010 às 14:31)

Boa tarde

A chuva tem vindo a diminuir de intensidade,ainda assim sem parar.
21,6mm acumulados.

Temperatura Actual 5,0°C
Humidade Actual 100% tem estado sempre no valor maximo 
Vento fraco de Oeste


----------



## irpsit (6 Dez 2010 às 18:36)

Se falam que este ou o inverno passado são FRIOS então deveriam ler sobre o que acontecia na Little Ice Age, em que o Tamisa congelava muitos invernos. Fazia muito mais frio em Londres do que fez na semana passada. Em várias ocasiões o Tamisa congelava durante dois meses seguidos!

Podem ler o *interessantíssimo* relato dos invernos desde 1600 até ao presente em:
http://www.netweather.tv/index.cgi?action=other;type=winthist;sess=


Mais impressionante foi em 1816 o Tamisa ter congelado logo em Setembro (devido ao efeito de inverno vulcânico do Tambora).

Quando foi a última vez que o Tamisa congelou? Há mais de 50 anos.

Neste último século só congelou quatro vezes, nos invernos de 1940, 1947 (um inverno extremo na Europa), 1955 e 1963 (durante 3 semanas) e mesmo assim não dava para se fazer uma "frost fair"

Em todas estas ocasiões, estabelecia-se um bloqueio no norte da Europa, que colocava uma circulação de leste em todo o continente. Exactamente como no Inverno passado, e como se tem estado a verificar no início deste Inverno. 

Será que 2010-2011 vai trazer um desses invernos dos tempos medievais? 


Sigo em Viena mínima de -5ºC, máxima 1ºC, agora com 0ºC.
Muito gelo nos pavimentos, e céu encoberto. À espera da freezing rain.


----------



## Meteo Caldas (6 Dez 2010 às 18:38)

Boa Noite 

Dia outonal,chuva fraca a moderada o dia todo e assim continua 
Acumulados 23,7mm 

Temperatura Actual 5,8°C
Humidade Actual 97%
Temperatura Maxima 6,8°C


----------



## Meteo Caldas (6 Dez 2010 às 21:31)

Boas,

34mm e continua a chover fraco.
Temperatura Actual 7,8°C  (e maxima do dia)


----------



## Aristocrata (6 Dez 2010 às 21:48)

Meteo Caldas disse:


> Boas,
> 
> 34mm e continua a chover fraco.
> Temperatura Actual 7,8°C  (e maxima do dia)



Por comparação com os últimos dias essa temperatura com elevada humidade deve até ser um pouco desagradável...talvez falte um pouco de sol\céu limpo para ficar melhor.
A neve ainda permanece mas vai lentamente derretendo pela cidade - vê-se na webcam que ainda há nos telhados. E agora já com 8,7ºC e 94% de Hr...


----------



## irpsit (6 Dez 2010 às 22:59)

Por aqui sigo com -0.1ºC, céu encoberto, nevoeiro e elevada HR.
Ainda permanece uma camada de 15cm no centro da cidade.


----------



## duero (6 Dez 2010 às 23:08)

irpsit disse:


> Se falam que este ou o inverno passado são FRIOS então deveriam ler sobre o que acontecia na Little Ice Age, em que o Tamisa congelava muitos invernos. Fazia muito mais frio em Londres do que fez na semana passada. Em várias ocasiões o Tamisa congelava durante dois meses seguidos!
> 
> Podem ler o *interessantíssimo* relato dos invernos desde 1600 até ao presente em:
> http://www.netweather.tv/index.cgi?action=other;type=winthist;sess=
> ...



Si es por eso, hay referencias que en la ciudad de ZAMORA, bien cerca de Portugal, un invierno estuvo 40 días seguidos nevando y que en un pueblo de Palencia el vino se congelo en la misa del día de Reyes.


----------



## Meteo Caldas (7 Dez 2010 às 09:55)

Bom dia 

sim Aristocrata,tive mesmo sensacao de bastante calor ontem..ja nao estava habituado e com a humidade quase sempre a 100% ainda pior 

Ontem encerrei o dia com a exelente cifra de 35,1mm  
A neve ja praticamente derreteu toda,apenas subsistem alguns montes isolados,mais resguardados da chuva.

Hoje sigo com céu muito nublado com algumas abertas.
Temperatura Actual 8,0°C
Humidade Actual 94%
Vento nulo


----------



## Meteo Caldas (7 Dez 2010 às 22:08)

Boa noite 

Tarde tranquila com céu muito nublado,a partir das 19h a chuva fez a sua apariçao e neste momento ainda chove. 4,2mm acumulados até agora.

Temperatura Maxima 9,8°C 
Temperatura Actual 8,0°C
Humidade Actual 98%  
Vento nulo


----------



## Gerofil (8 Dez 2010 às 02:28)

*Dos tornados provocan importantes daños materiales en pueblos de Badajoz*

Dos localidades de Badajoz, Jerez de los Caballeros y Aceuchal, han sufrido las consecuencias de dos tornados que han pasado por estas localidades pacenses.
El primero llegó durante la madrugada a Jerez de los Caballeros, según informa el diario 'Hoy', provocando la caída de varias torretas de luz. Este incidente ha paralizado la depuradora de aguas que abastece a la localidad.
El segundo tornado, que ha durado unos cinco minutos, llegó a las 8.00 horas a la localidad de Aceuchal y ha originado importantes daños materiales, aunque ninguno personal. El tornado entró en la localidad "como una apisonadora, rompiendo tejados, rompiendo tejas", ha apuntado el alcalde de Aceuchal, José Ramón Prieto, en declaraciones a Canal Extremadura Radio y recogidas por Europa Press.
En Aceuchal han quedado dañadas unas 22 naves agrícolas, en las que se han caído muros y se han levantado tejados de chapa. además de registrarse destrozos en viviendas particulares. Según ha relatado su alcalde, un "hierro grandote" ha entrado hasta el interior de una casa y ha roto un televisor.

El Mundo.es

youtube


----------



## Meteo Caldas (8 Dez 2010 às 09:29)

Bom Dia 

Ontem encerrei o dia com 4,5mm de precipitaçao acumulada. 
Hoje sigo com céu muito nublado,sem precipitaçao até ao momento.

Temperatura Minima 5,4°C
Temperatura Actual 7,5°C
Humidade Actual 100%
Vento Nulo


----------



## irpsit (8 Dez 2010 às 10:06)

Sigo em Viena com temperaturas à volta dos 4ºC.

Ontem esteve um belo dia de sol e "quente" (até aos 7ºC) e portanto muita neve derreteu. No entanto esta manhã os telhados em frente a minha casa ainda continuam brancos e com uma camada de pelo menos 5cm.

Dos originais 30cm de neve, só persistem uns 5-10cm.


----------



## Teles (8 Dez 2010 às 15:03)

Boas , em Espanha também o mau tempo se faz sentir um pouco , umas imagens já disponíveis: 








http://foro.meteored.com/foro+gener...utamelilla+diciembre+de+2010-t126725.852.html


----------



## Meteo Caldas (8 Dez 2010 às 16:42)

Boa Tarde

Tarde marcada por alguns aguaceiros fracos que renderam até ao momento 1,1mm 
O que se destaca é a alta temperatura,atingi uma maxima de 13,8°C  (Maxima do mes)
Amanha ja se espera uma maxima de 2°C ,uma descida na ordem dos 12°C 

Temperatura Actual 12,9°C 
Humidade Actual 80%
Vento fraco a moderado de Sudoeste

Edit 17.58

Nova maxima do dia neste momento,14,2°C.
500 km a Norte de aqui,em Paris e seus arredores Neva copiosamente.


----------



## Pek (8 Dez 2010 às 17:27)

Actualizo as mínimas destacadas do dia 4 de dezembro:

- Villar del Cobo (Teruel, 1505 m):..................................... *-28,3 ºC*
- Frías de Albarracín-Fuente del Buey (Teruel, 1550 m):..... -27,3 ºC
- Griegos-Aguas Amargas (Teruel, 1615 m):....................... -26,7 ºC
- Villanueva de las Tres Fuentes (Guadalajara, 1495 m):... -26,4 ºC
- Valdojos (perto de Cantalojas, Guadalajara, 1330 m):.... -24,0 ºC
- Garganta del Villar (Ávila, 1460 m):.................................. -22,1 ºC
- Cantalojas (Guadalajara, 1320 m):.................................. -20,4 ºC


Gráfica








Fonte: forero *drakis* http://foro.meteored.com/foro+gener...20102011-t123461.0.html;msg2608641#msg2608641 ; http://foro.meteored.com/foro+gener...20102011-t123461.0.html;msg2608985#msg2608985 ; http://foro.meteored.com/foro+gener...20102011-t123461.0.html;msg2609168#msg2609168

Estaçoes: PCE com abrigo meteorológico e Microlite com abrigo meteorológico (em Valdojos) a 1,5 metros do chao.

Nota: Frías de Albarracín é a aldeia da minha prima e do meu tio


----------



## Meteo Caldas (8 Dez 2010 às 19:17)

Boa Noite

Mudanca drastica,com trovoada e chuva forte.Ouvi dois trovoes.

Em 10 minutos acumulei 8,5mm  

Entretanto,enquanto escrevo mais dois trovoes e chove torrencialmente.

Temperatura Actual 13,9°C  

http://www.meteorologic.net/map/radar/your_radar.php?lat=46.125&long=6.125&type=radar

Edit 19.32h

Parou completamente.Primeira trovoada desde que estou ca.Fenomeno muito localizado pois na parte Sul da cidade,levam 2,5 mm acumulados. Aqui na parte Norte levo 9,6mm acumulados no dia de hoje.

http://www.meteociel.fr/accueil/temps-reel.php?region=se

Nao muito longe, a Noroeste repare-se que existem relatos de neve.Isto a pouco mais de 100 km de onde estou.Diferença de ar quente e ar frio incrivel a tao pouco kilometros e que estara estado na origem desta trovoada repentina e forte. 

Temperatura Actual 12,5°C  (devera descer muito nas proximas horas)


----------



## rozzo (8 Dez 2010 às 19:52)

Grande parte da Europa tem estado muito fria, mas tenho acompanhado com curiosidade valores que me parecem bastante impressionantes, e durante bastantes dias, no UK. Ora vejam o mapa de mínimas de hoje, semelhante a vários dias que têm passado:






Há ali valores incríveis, realço os -16º em Edimburgo, perto do mar. Penso que muito perto de mínimos absolutos, e nem no Inverno estamos.
Entre muitos outros impressionantes.

Para tal além da massa de ar fria que tem dominado a zona, entra certamente um importante processo de feedback causado pela neve acumulada no solo naquela região, que aumenta a reflexão da radiação solar, e vai mantendo este "congelador" nos níveis baixos.






O que me chamou ainda mais a atenção é o "falhanço" grosseiro em mínimas nessa região por parte de modelos, o GFS por exemplo, dava mínimas cerca de 10º acima da realidade nessa região de Edimburgo, numa previsão a menos de 24h. 10º é um falhanço incrível ao nível dos melhores modelos!






Ou seja, isto mostra claramente a dificuldade dos modelos, mesmo dos melhores, em lidar com o efeito nos níveis baixos de ar frio instalado, de cobertura de neve, etc.
Mostra-nos claramente que mesmo no curto prazo, em situações desta, os modelos falham grosseiramente, em temperaturas.. E não só, na interacção das massas de ar distintas com frio instalado. Portanto, no médio prazo, e em detalhes de mesoscala até no curto prazo, há que entender a limitação na confiança em previsões dos modelos devido a coisas como estas..

Temos visto isso sobre nós em algumas situações, como aquela "bomba" que nunca aconteceu. Como a neve a cotas muito mais baixas do que o inicialmente esperado com depressões a SW, etc etc.
Mostra bem o poder exercído pelo frio aos níveis baixos em toda a dinâmica da atmosfera até à escala sinóptica. 
Vejam por exemplo o satélite na nossas imediações, e como a depressão que nos afecta está completamente estagnada e vai "fugir" a partir de amanhã, enquanto o ar frio nos níveis médios baixos um nada a Norte da península insiste em empurrar tudo para bem longe!


----------



## Dan (8 Dez 2010 às 20:25)

rozzo disse:


> O que me chamou ainda mais a atenção é o "falhanço" grosseiro em mínimas nessa região por parte de modelos, o GFS por exemplo, dava mínimas cerca de 10º acima da realidade nessa região de Edimburgo, numa previsão a menos de 24h. 10º é um falhanço incrível ao nível dos melhores modelos!



sim, quando há ar frio instalado, os erros podem ser consideráveis. Até aqui já assisti a enormes diferenças entre as previsões e o que acabou por acontecer. Lembro-me, por exemplo, de uma previsão de uns 10ºC de máxima para um dia em Fevereiro de 2003 que acabou por ficar depois em -1ºC ou -2ºC.


----------



## Meteo Caldas (8 Dez 2010 às 21:05)

Boas,

Depois da trovoada ter passado,um vento moderado de Sudoeste levantou-se e ja tive uma rajada de 45km.Vao caindo alguns pingos,mas o mais forte de precipitacao ainda esta para vir.Precipitacao que podera ser de neve na madrugada.

Besancon- Uma cidade francesa a 60km a oeste daqui estava com 14°C às 20.00h e agora às 21h esta com 2,5°C e NEVE  Diferença de quase 12°C numa hora.

Por agora sigo com uns quentinhos 12,9°C por enquanto.


----------



## Gerofil (8 Dez 2010 às 22:10)

Neve em Paris:

Fotografias

Vídeos


----------



## Aristocrata (9 Dez 2010 às 00:15)

Pek disse:


> Actualizo as mínimas destacadas do dia 4 de dezembro:
> 
> - Villar del Cobo (Teruel, 1505 m):..................................... *-28,3 ºC*
> - Frías de Albarracín-Fuente del Buey (Teruel, 1550 m):..... -27,3 ºC
> ...



Pek...Tens a certeza que não são valores de algum país do norte da Europa?

Isso é frio, muito frio! Brrrr, que gelo. E aqui o pessoal ainda se queixa quando se chega aos 0ºC...


----------



## Meteo Caldas (9 Dez 2010 às 09:41)

Bom Dia 

Ontem o acumulado ficou nos 12,1mm.A chuva continuou nas primeiras horas da madrugada nao se registando neve.O acumulado de hoje vai em 2,5mm

A temperatura minima esta a ser registada neste momento, 3,1°C Ja estamos no ar frio 
O céu encontra-se praticamente limpo,apenas alguns cumulos decorativos


----------



## irpsit (9 Dez 2010 às 14:16)

Aqui o ar "quente" chegou apenas muito brevemente.
Só anteontem chegou-se aos 7ºC num belo dia de sol.
Ontem chuviscou um bocado (finalmente), máxima de 5ºC e derreteu a maioria da neve

Hoje, sigo com máxima de 1.7ºC e vento muito forte de noroeste.
Começou a nevar com intensidade assim de repente, e puxada com o vento

Um autêntico "flurry"!
Uma bela luz branca e dourada lá fora, vou fotografar

Os telhados ainda têm cerca de 3-5cm de camada


----------



## Meteo Caldas (9 Dez 2010 às 17:15)

Boa Tarde

Céu pouco nublado,algumas nuvens (cumulos) a Norte e Este,sem consequencias.
Temperatura fria,a baixar a um bom ritmo. 
Ja estava com saudades do frio 

Temperatura Actual 0,3°C
Humidade Actual 65%
Vento fraco de Norte


----------



## Meteo Caldas (9 Dez 2010 às 19:27)

Boas Noite

Sigo com céu pouco nublado e temperatura em queda 
-0,9 e minima do dia nesta altura 
Dias anticlonicos e frios pelo menos até segunda


----------



## FTerroso (9 Dez 2010 às 21:33)




----------



## Ferreiro (9 Dez 2010 às 21:39)

Hoje continuamos com altas temperaturas nas principais cidades espanholas. Todos os dados som da agência meteorologica espanhola AEMET. 

Almeria aeroporto 27,7ºC
Valencia aeroporto 23,5ºC
Sevilla aeroporto 20,6ºC
Barcelona aeroporto 17,3ºC
Madrid aeroporto 14ºC, com mínima de 9ºC nos últimos três dias.
Santander 11ºC hoje e ontem 18ºC

Na minha cidade (A Coruña/Corunha) 19,6ºD


----------



## Ferreiro (9 Dez 2010 às 22:00)

Aristocrata disse:


> Pek...Tens a certeza que não são valores de algum país do norte da Europa?
> 
> Isso é frio, muito frio! Brrrr, que gelo. E aqui o pessoal ainda se queixa quando se chega aos 0ºC...




Estou verificando que ese sitios são "raros" em altitudes elevadas e alguns desabitados. Não são estações meteorológicas de organizações oficiais nacionais ou regionais, são dados de aficionados.


----------



## Ferreiro (9 Dez 2010 às 22:58)

Pek disse:


> Actualizo as mínimas destacadas do dia 4 de dezembro:
> 
> - Villar del Cobo (Teruel, 1505 m):..................................... *-28,3 ºC*
> - Frías de Albarracín-Fuente del Buey (Teruel, 1550 m):..... -27,3 ºC
> ...




A agência meteorologica espanhola AEMET publicou dados de temperaturas minimas do 04 de dezembro em suas estações oficiais de Teruel muito diferentes ftp://ftpdatos.aemet.es/datos_observacion/resumenes_diarios/

Albarracin 1130 m  -9,8ºC
Cedrillas 1380 m  -8,63ºC
Jabaloyas 1430 m -7,6ºC
Montalban 885 m  -8,3ºC
Mosqueruela 1505 -6,5ºC
Santa Eulalia 1000 -8,8ºC


----------



## Pek (9 Dez 2010 às 23:53)

Ferreiro disse:


> Estou verificando que ese sitios são "raros" em altitudes elevadas e alguns desabitados. Não são estações meteorológicas de organizações oficiais nacionais ou regionais, são dados de aficionados.



¿Y?

 Eso ya lo he comentado por activa y por pasiva en este y otros tópicos con altitudes, enlaces, fotos, informaciones...

 El que no sean datos oficiales no quiere decir que no sean reales. *Son datos reales, fiables y bien medidos*. Y los "aficionados" son en algunos casos observadores y colaboradores de AEMET. Por cierto, que algún dato pertenece a la red Meteoclimatic. Una red por la que la propia AEMET está empezando a mostrar gran interés, así como por sus datos, agradeciendo personalmente a sus miembros su dedicación y seriedad. Por otra parte los datos de Meteoclimatic se utilizan constantemente en los distintos espacios de El Tiempo de las distintas cadenas de televisión española. Una red muy muy seria de gran crecimiento y potencial futuro.

 Por cierto, hay sitios mucho más altos (la España Peninsular llega hasta casi los 3500 msnm) y más fríos que éstos, así que tampoco hay que rasgarse las vestiduras... Recuerdo que estas estaciones tratadas se encuentran entre 1300 y 1600 metros en la zona centro y centroriental del país (no a 2500 m en el extremo norte) y, o bien están en localidades habitadas, o están muy cerca de núcleos urbanos situados a altitudes similares a la de estas estaciones meteorológicas (eso sí, en este último caso buscando lugares adecuados que resulten interesantes por sus condiciones. Cosa que, por cierto, no es patrimonio exclusivo de este grupo de personas sino que se hace en todos los países  ). Ah, en esa zona existen muchísimos pueblos a elevada altitud. Por sus condiciones, la región (muy extensa) posee una elevada altitud media con multitud de parameras serranas, altiplanos, altas mesetas y valles a gran altura (por lo que no son sitios tan raros en el contexto del Sistema Ibérico de que hablamos, hay muchos más); no es una cordillera al uso en que los pueblos estén a 900 msnm y esta gente se haya subido a dolinas cercanas a picos altísimos para colocar estaciones (cosa que sí se ha hecho en otros países, y que en el nuestro aún está en pañales); es más, en muchos casos se trata de estaciones a las afueras y en las cercanías de los pueblos. Y las que quedan...Se empieza a arrojar luz sobre una enorme zona muy poco explorada meteorológicamente hablando. No creo que eso pueda causar molestia, francamente.


----------



## Pek (10 Dez 2010 às 01:23)

Ferreiro disse:


> A agência meteorologica espanhola AEMET publicou dados de temperaturas minimas do 04 de dezembro em suas estações oficiais de Teruel muito diferentes ftp://ftpdatos.aemet.es/datos_observacion/resumenes_diarios/
> 
> Albarracin 1130 m  -9,8ºC
> Cedrillas 1380 m  -8,63ºC
> ...



Aquí tienes temperaturas de aquellos días (3 y 4) de distintas redes públicas y privadas y también organismos nacionales y regionales (Emas de AEMET, manuales de AEMET; Inforriego, SIAR y SAIH (estas tres redes pertenecientes y dependientes del Ministerio de Medio Ambiente, Medio Rural y Marino), Servicio Meteorológico de Catalunya, Servicio Mteorológico del País Vasco... Y faltan datos, que conste:














Fonte: http://foro.meteored.com/foro+gener...20102011-t123461.0.html;msg2609168#msg2609168 


Alguna más de AEMET (sólo estaciones automáticas (EMAs) del día 4)






Fonte: http://foro.meteored.com/foro+gener...20102011-t123461.0.html;msg2605844#msg2605844


Y aquí NO están las de montaña en sentido estricto, refugios, red NIMET (todas ellas de AEMET) y otras muchas que me dejo en el tintero.

Deberíamos alegrarnos porque la red de seguimiento de nuestra península se extienda lo más posible alcanzando lugares hasta ahora "inexplorados" que ofrecen temperaturas tan sorprendentes para algunos (no tanto para otros) y que mejoran la visión real de nuestro territorio. No quedándonos simplemente en las cuatro zonas muy pobladas de siempre (casi todas costeras, por cierto). Recuerdo que el 60% (cerca de 300.000 km2) de España está por encima de los 600 metros y AEMET no tiene el 60% de sus estaciones por encima de esa altitud ni de broma ( y ya ni hablamos de la superficie por encima de los 1000 msnm, casi un 20% del total nacional y aproximadamente 100.000 km2) constituyendo una red muy deficiente en algunos lugares. No está mal, por tanto, que se creen redes (con seriedad, claro) para investigar todos aquellos territorios y localidades hasta ahora casi olvidados, y que, por cierto, en algunos casos constituyen territorios extensísimos. Poco a poco y tiempo al tiempo, que lo de Almería, Sevilla, Valencia y Málaga ya todos nos lo sabemos y, además, supone una minoría del territorio español (hablando en kilómetros cuadrados y superficie relativa sobre el total nacional: la superficie por debajo de los 200 msnm en España sólo supone el 11% de la superficie total nacional) por más que sean los sitios más poblados y los más conocidos.

Saludos

P.D.: Teruel-Barrio de San Blas (SIAR, 910 m): -10,1 ºC 
Errata: la EMA de Das (Servicio Meteorológico de Catalunya, 1097 m) alcanzó finalmente los -16,4 ºC (no los -15,8 ºC que figuran en el listado)


----------



## Pek (10 Dez 2010 às 02:50)

Andalucia hoje


- Árvores de frutas












- Lora del Río












- Horta solar







- Alcolea del Río

















Fonte: http://www.elpais.com/fotogaleria/V...Guadalquivir/elpgal/20101209elpepunac_1/Zes/1


----------



## Meteo Caldas (10 Dez 2010 às 09:17)

Bom dia 

Brr, ja nao estava habituado ao frio  

Temperatura Minima -5,3°C 
Temperatura Actual ainda negativa, -0,7°C
Humidade Actual 77%
Vento Nulo

Céu pouco nublado por alguns altocumulos e cirrostratus.


----------



## Aristocrata (10 Dez 2010 às 10:54)

Pek disse:


> Andalucia hoje
> - Horta solar



Lá se vai uma grande central foto-voltaica à vida. Quantos milhões estarão ali condenados? €€€€€€€€€€€€€€€€€€€€€€€€
São zonas planas propícias a estas inundações...


----------



## Meteo Caldas (10 Dez 2010 às 11:39)

http://www.sat24.com/

Belo contraste,nebulosidade compacta a norte dos alpes e despejado a sul dos mesmos.A famosa barreira dos Alpes 

Sigo com 2°C,Céu limpo com uma barreira de nuvens muito a Norte.


----------



## Ferreiro (10 Dez 2010 às 14:03)

Pek disse:


> Aquí tienes temperaturas de aquellos días (3 y 4) de distintas redes públicas y privadas y también organismos nacionales y regionales (Emas de AEMET, manuales de AEMET; Inforriego, SIAR y SAIH (estas tres redes pertenecientes y dependientes del Ministerio de Medio Ambiente, Medio Rural y Marino), Servicio Meteorológico de Catalunya, Servicio Mteorológico del País Vasco... Y faltan datos, que conste:




Estiven verificando os dados de Meteoclimatic (-20,4ºC em Cantalojas), e também no 100% sao dados privados de aficionados.

Nenhuma dessas medições de temperaturas abaixo de -20ºC (-28ºC Villar del Cobo, -27ºC Frias, Griegos -26ºC...) foram obtidos a partir de organismos oficiais de meteorologia e portanto não são reconhecidas oficialmente.


----------



## Ferreiro (10 Dez 2010 às 14:21)

Boa tarde, agora 14:00 tempo da Primavera na Corunha. Céu claro e temperatura de 16,4ºC na cidade e 18,3ºC no aeroporto de acordo com a Agencia Meteorologica Espanhola AEMET.

No resto de cidades mais importantes neste momento com dados de AEMET 

Madrid cidade 14,8ºC
Madrid aeroporto 15,2ºC

Barcelona 14,9ºC

Valencia cidade 14,1ºC

Sevilla cidade 20,5ºC e chuva
Sevilla aeroporto 19,1ºC

Mesmo em cidades a mais de 1000 metros com altas temperaturas

Avila 14,5ºC 
Segovia 19,6ºC 
Soria 15,5ºC

Espanha nao e un pais de clima artico


----------



## Chasing Thunder (10 Dez 2010 às 14:22)

Grande célula que está neste momento na Turquia.





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Pek (10 Dez 2010 às 14:48)

Ferreiro disse:


> Estiven verificando os dados de Meteoclimatic (-20,4ºC em Cantalojas), e também no 100% sao dados privados de aficionados.
> 
> Nenhuma dessas medições de temperaturas abaixo de -20ºC (-28ºC Villar del Cobo, -27ºC Frias, Griegos -26ºC...) foram obtidos a partir de organismos oficiais de meteorologia e portanto não são reconhecidas oficialmente.
> 
> Nenhuma estação meteorológica espanhola oficial nacional (AEMET) ou regional caiu de -20ºC em dezembro.



Insisto: ¡ya lo sabemos!

Hay foreros de este propio foro que colaboran en dicha red.

Y de nuevo insisto: en Meteoclimatic colaboran también a título particular observadores y colaboradores de AEMET y se caracteriza por su seriedad y fiabilidad. Asimismo la propia AEMET está empezando a mostrar interés por dicha red y tiene constancia de dichos datos. No son simples datos de aficionados de medio pelo, llevan una política de control, rigurosidad y calidad muy estricta. No cualquiera puede tener su estación en meteoclimatic y menos aún tener la estrellita de calidad destacada; van auditando y siguiendo las estaciones cíclicamente.


----------



## rozzo (10 Dez 2010 às 14:57)

Chasing Thunder disse:


> Grande célula que está neste momento na Turquia.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Brutal frente mesmo, vejam os dados de Istambul!
Queda de 10º numa hora, e mais uns quantos depois.






Dados da estação aqui:
http://www.wunderground.com/weatherstation/WXDailyHistory.asp?ID=ILEVENTI2

Se forem ver o mapa do Wunderground na zona, vê-se o fantástico contraste antes e depois da frente!


----------



## Pek (10 Dez 2010 às 15:06)

Ferreiro disse:


> Espanha nao e un pais de clima artico



¿Y acaso alguien lo duda?  

Lo que sí es es un país variadísimo meteorológica y climatológicamente hablando; que tiene prácticamente DE TODO.

Por tanto, ni es un país de siempre sol, calor, sevillanas y toros como se tiende a pensar, ni es un país de glaciares en el centro de las capitales. Aquí cabe de todo en su justa medida: un continente en miniatura que se suele decir. Otra cosa es que siempre y exclusivamente se intente dar la imagen de las playas y el sol. Eso es simplificar en demasía en vistas al turismo y el beneficio económico. No sigamos cayendo en ello. Lo que yo he ofrecido también es España e Iberia, en la misma medida que lo son Sevilla o Almería; esa zona (y otras muchas) existen, son reales y están aquí; y lo que en ellas sucede es tan importante como lo que sucede en cualquier otro punto de la geografía ibérica. Deberíamos alegrarnos por la riqueza de país que tenemos, francamente. No veo incompatibilidad en la existencia de lugares fríos con la existencia de lugares cálidos en un mismo país geográficamente tan extenso y complejo como España; igual que no la veo en la existencia de lugares muy secos con otros muy húmedos. A otros grandes países les sucede.

Por supuesto que hoy hay altas temperaturas. Se están batiendo algunos récords de diciembre. ¡Está siendo algo excepcional!. Y eso también es meteorología.

Por otra parte, si se pretende seguir tapando el sol con una mano y quedarse en la corta e insuficiente red online de AEMET, allá cada cual. Los datos son reales por más que no sean de organismos oficiales. Eso sucede y está ahí. Si se quiere ignorarlo a conveniencia pues cada uno es libre. Yo por mi parte seguiré ofreciendo los datos de esas zonas (que no son pequeñas insisto, son territorios muy extensos) tan interesantes y olvidadas hasta ahora; y más si se cuenta con datos con el rigor y la fiabilidad de que hablamos. Es una riqueza, no un problema.


----------



## Pek (10 Dez 2010 às 15:10)

Chasing Thunder disse:


> Grande célula que está neste momento na Turquia.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Impressionante!!


----------



## Meteo Caldas (10 Dez 2010 às 17:56)

Boa Tarde 

Curiosamente a minha irma esta em Istambul desde Ontem 
Disse-me que ontem estavam 20°C e muito sol e hoje um verdadeiro dia de inverno,chuva, vento,trovoada e frio. 

Por aqui esteve uma tarde de céu pouco nublado mas fria,maxima de apenas 3,4°C
Agora estao 0,1°C 
Mais uma noite gélida em perspectiva.


----------



## irpsit (10 Dez 2010 às 18:38)

Tempo frio, vento gelado, mas absolutamente normal para esta época do ano.
Temperatura entre os -1ºC e 2ºC.


----------



## Meteo Caldas (11 Dez 2010 às 12:00)

Bom Dia 

Minima de -4,4°C 
Agora sigo com céu limpo.Temperatura 2,9°C
Humidade 68%,vento fraco.

Outro dia em que a nebulosidade nao consegue progredir para sul dos alpes.

http://www.sat24.com/image.ashx?country=alps&type=slide&time=&index=3&sat= 

Em Istambul a minha irma disse-me à pouco que estava a comecar a nevar,com uma temperatura de 0°C. 

Turquia  http://www.sat24.com/image.ashx?country=tu&type=slide&time=&index=1&sat=


----------



## Ferreiro (11 Dez 2010 às 13:32)

Eu não vejo nenhuma seriedade no fórum Meteored. Teñen uma competiçao entre eles. Um aficionado diz que colocou um termômetro em uma depressão (dolina). No dia seguinte, sobe para ver a temperatura. E informa dunha medida de -28°C. Não há forma de verificar eses dados, nem mesmo qualquer informação online ou en tempo real desa “estação meteorológica”.

Felizmente, na web da agência espanhola meteorológica AEMET podem visualizar os dados de temperatura de 662 estações meteorológicas, que são muitas estações, e somente 1 dessss 662 baixou de -15ºC o día 4 de dezembro. Nenhuma capital provincial baixou ainda de -10ºC, nem sequer as que estão a maior altitude, a mais de 1000 metros, Avila, Soria ou Segovia.

Nessa webcam da cordilheira Cantabrica, hoje estase a derreter toda a neve por debaixo dos 2000 metros.


----------



## Ferreiro (11 Dez 2010 às 13:35)

Na Corunha 19ºC agora. Ceu limpo.

No resto do pais, 14:00 segundo AEMET

Madrid aeroporto 11,8ºC
Segovia (mais de 1000 metros) 19,8ºC 
Avila (mais de 1000 metros) 19,1ºC
Santander 12,8ºC
Barcelona 15,2ºC
Sevilla aeroporto 19,1ºC
Zaragoza 5ºC (nevoa)


----------



## Pek (11 Dez 2010 às 13:52)

Ferreiro disse:


> Eu não vejo nenhuma seriedade no fórum Meteored. Teñen uma competiçao entre eles. Um aficionado diz que colocou um termômetro em uma depressão (dolina). No dia seguinte, sobe para ver a temperatura. E informa dunha medida de -28°C. Não há forma de verificar eses dados, nem mesmo qualquer informação online ou en tempo real desa “estação meteorológica”.



Me vas a disculpar pero hablas desde la ignorancia y el desconocimiento. Eso, desde luego, no te justifica. Que sepas que estás rozando el límite de la manipulación. 

Es muy triste que haya gente tan desconfiada como tú. Si tantas dudas tienes exprésaselas a ellos antes de emitir juicios falsos; puede que te lleves una sorpresa acerca de su seriedad. Yo no hubiera tenido ningún problema en explicártelo todo con pelos y señales (como he hecho otras veces) si hubieras utilizado los cauces correctos, pero me parece que no estás siendo nada respetuoso con el trabajo (enorme e impresionante) de los demás (y encima sin conocerlo suficientemente). Se puede dudar de un dato (porque es normal que suceda) pero con educación y pedir información para aclarar tus dudas para mal o para bien; lo que no se puede hacer es dudar de malas formas, acusar de falta de seriedad y luego dejar caer que una manipulación de la información ofrecida es factible sin conocer de nada al observador de turno (desconfiar y pensar mal a priori, que no es lo mismo que dudar, preguntar y solicitar información). Por cierto, unas preguntas que me surgen: ¿Para qué alguien habría de inventarse un -28 ºC (o cualquier otro dato)? ¿Le pagan por ello?  

No tengo más que decir. Yo, que conozco el tema, y unos cuantos más nos lo creemos. Unos ilusos engañados, ya ves...

Acerca de las estaciones automáticas de AEMET que han sido "liberadas" habría mucho mucho que debatir y del desigual reparto que tienen (porque las 600 y pico no están en las "mejores" zonas ibéricas precisamente. Sólo unas 65 están en zonas de Ávila, Burgos, Soria, León, Guadalajara, Palencia y Teruel, y nunca en los mejores lugares. 65 estaciones para casi 90.000 km2 que suman estas provincias tampoco son muchas). La cosa ha mejorado bastante desde la última liberación de datos, pero no es la panacea para esas zonas olvidadas y minoritarias en términos poblacionales. Tiempo al tiempo que todavía quedan muchas estaciones interesantísimas de AEMET (y de otras redes de organismos públicos oficiales) por "poner en circulación" en internet. De algunas de esas estaciones tengo datos de series climáticas y son la bomba pero no existen datos diezminutales, diarios, semanales, mensuales o anuales online y "en directo"; ya veremos en el futuro... De todas formas debatir con una persona tan desconfiada no me apetece nada.

Agur

P.D.: Entiendo que los -20,4 ºC de ese día de Cantalojas ( y las temperaturas de la red Meteoclimatic) que puedes seguir online si te los crees, ¿no? Igual que los datos de Inforriego, SIAR y SAIH, todos ellos oficiales y dependientes del Ministerio de Medio Ambiente, o del Servicio Meteorológico de Cataluña en que se ha bajado de -15 ºC. Ah, y si también crees que las gráficas de los Datalogger están "trucadas" apaga y vámonos












Por otra parte insisto en que lo que está psando estos días no es normal, y se están batiendo muchos récords de temperaturas altas para el mes de diciembre en muchas zonas de España.

Nota: Fuente Dé está a 1850 msnm más o menos

En otras estaciones oficiales (no de AEMET) de capitales de provincia SÍ se ha bajado de los -10 ºC.

Otra cosa que me llama la atención es como parece que se habla de los -15 ºC como si fuera cualquier pequeñez o fuera cosa de poco. Como si todos los días en un montón de sitios se llegara a ellos y fuera lo más común que puede haber. Pues no, no son nada "fáciles", y bajar de -15 ºC en Iberia y a primerísimos de diciembre es muy meritorio. Aunque sólo hubiera habido UNA estación (que no es el caso) que hubiera bajado de ellos ya hubiera sido "la leche". Como si -14, -13 o incluso -9 ºC fueran cálidos... 

 Todavía no entiendo qué problema hay por seguir mostrando "la cara B" del disco ibérico; "la cara A" ya todos la conocemos, pero arrojar luz sobre lo desconocido creo que es lo más interesante, sin duda. Y eso es lo que intento hacer en la medida de lo posible.

Y eso es todo, paso de discutir más sobre esto. Me molesta especialmente que después del trabajo que lleva recopilar y poner todos los datos, no sólo no se agradezca sino que se ponga en duda sin el más mínimo fundamento. Me pensaré y racionaré muy mucho la participación en este foro. No me compensa el esfuerzo, el gasto de tiempo ni los malos ratos. Todo esto refiriéndome, obviamente, a alguien en particular; no es una generalización en que incluya a los restantes foreros, de los cuales sólo puedo tener buenas palabras. Las mejores, sin duda.   

Agur de nuevo

Y ahora, si no es mucho pedir, sigue a lo tuyo y pasa un poquillo de mí. Porque, indirectamente, estás dejando un halo de duda, tendenciosidad y tergiversación sobre mi persona ciertamente feo.


----------



## Meteo Caldas (11 Dez 2010 às 18:19)

Boa Noite

Céu limpo durante todo o dia.A temperatura maxima ficou-se pelos 4,8°C

Neste momento ja desce bem,-0,5°C  
85% de humidade,vento fraco.


----------



## Veterano (11 Dez 2010 às 18:27)

Pek disse:


> Y eso es todo, paso de discutir más sobre esto. Me molesta especialmente que después del trabajo que lleva recopilar y poner todos los datos, no sólo no se agradezca sino que se ponga en duda sin el más mínimo fundamento. Me pensaré y racionaré muy mucho la participación en este foro. No me compensa el esfuerzo, el gasto de tiempo ni los malos ratos.



  Os teus dados são interessantes, Pek, o teu contributo neste fórum é importante. Acredito na sua veracidade, mais décima, menos décima.

  Continua com esse bom trabalho, por favor.


----------



## Pek (11 Dez 2010 às 21:46)

Muchísimas gracias, Veterano 

 Última actualización de las mínimas del episodio del 3-4 de diciembre (sin estaciones consideradas de montaña):














Fonte: http://foro.meteored.com/foro+gener...20102011-t123461.0.html;msg2612246#msg2612246


 Mínimas correspondientes a redes de estaciones de organismos públicos oficiales inferiores a -15 ºC:

- Paredes de Nava:............ -17,8 ºC
- Fuentes de Nava:............ -17,8 ºC
- Puerto del Pico:.............. -17,6 ºC
- Das de Cerdaña:............. -16,4 ºC
- Besande:....................... -16,2 ºC
- Cañete:......................... -16,1 ºC
- Maranchón:.................... -16,0 ºC
- Alameda del Valle:........... -15,8 ºC
- Tragacete:..................... -15,7 ºC
- Isovol:........................... -15,5 ºC
- Pineta:........................... -15,5 ºC
- Buitrago del Lozoya:......... -15,4 ºC
- Encinas de Esgueva:......... -15,4 ºC
- Prados Redondos:............. -15,0 ºC


Sólo de AEMET (de las que ya se han podido conseguir los datos, que no son todas):

- Puerto del Pico (1285 m):................ -17,6 ºC
- Besande (1280 m):......................... -16,2 ºC (no está online)
- Maranchón (1254 m):...................... -16,0 ºC (no está online)
- Pineta (1240 m):............................ -15,5 ºC (no está online)


Capitales de provincia con mínimas en esos dos días inferiores a -10 ºC en estaciones de organismos públicos oficiales:

- Teruel-Barrio de San Blas (910 m, SIAR):........ -10,1 ºC


Y eso es todo por una temporada que me tomaré de relax. Muchos abrazos y nos vemos pronto!!


----------



## iceworld (12 Dez 2010 às 02:56)

Siempre hay opiniones diferentes cuando se habla de tiempo, clima, temperaturas, etc...

Hay que entender eso y respectar a los demás.

Siempre sigo con atención vuestras participaciones aquí, y sí, lo creo en los datos Pek. Me gustaría que sigas con la tuya participación.


----------



## Meteo Caldas (12 Dez 2010 às 10:02)

Bom Dia 

Inicio de manha marcada pelo nevoeiro, que entretanto começa a dissipar-se.

Temperatura Minima *-3,3°C* 
Temperatura Actual *-0,8°C* 
Humidade Actual *95%*
Vento Nulo


----------



## Ferreiro (12 Dez 2010 às 11:54)

Não estou interessado em discutir com nenhum. Somente advirtolles aos nosos vicinhos que eses dados do foro Meteored son medidos por aficionados, e que nao estan verificados por nemunha instituçao oficial. Que simplemente o aficionado o día seguinte comenta a temperatura que mediu e voce podes crelo oun nao. Isto é asim por muito que algum enfade. 

Noutros foros espanhois nao se toman en serio os dados do foro de Meteored

http://www.climaynievepirineos.com/foro/viewtopic.php?t=463&start=60

Como diz algum, quando coloquem umha estacao Davis e se possam ver os dados em tempo real, muitas mentiras vão sair à luz.


Saúdos.


----------



## MSantos (12 Dez 2010 às 11:57)

*Pek!* Sus datos son muy interesantes, no te olvides de participar en este foro


----------



## Ferreiro (12 Dez 2010 às 12:00)

Como prova das altas temperaturas da última semana na Espanha temos os dados da cidade de Ávila, a mais de 1000 metros, e por isso uma das cidades mais frias do país, mas que nos últimos 7 dias, nao caiu de 0ºC, com uma temperatura maxima de 19,2ºC omte.

Dados de AEMET


----------



## MSantos (12 Dez 2010 às 12:03)

Ferreiro disse:


> Não estou interessado em discutir com nenhum. Somente advirtolles aos nosos viciños que eses dados do foro Meteored son medidos por aficionados, e que nao estan verificados por nemunha instituçao oficial. Que simplemente o aficionado o día seguinte comenta a temperatura que mediu e voce podes crelo oun nao. Isto é asim por muito que algum enfade.
> 
> Noutros foros espanhois nao se toman en serio os dados do foro de Meteored
> 
> ...



Qual o interesse ou vantagem de inventar ou alterar dados, penso a maioria, ou quase todas as estações do foro meteored devem apresentar valores em que se pode confiar mais décima menos décima... Os valores das estações que o Pek coloca aqui, são estações de montanha a grande altitude, portanto não me admira os valores baixíssimos de temperatura


----------



## Ferreiro (12 Dez 2010 às 12:16)

MSantos disse:


> Qual o interesse ou vantagem de inventar ou alterar dados, penso a maioria, ou quase todas as estações do foro meteored devem apresentar valores em que se pode confiar mais décima menos décima... Os valores das estações que o Pek coloca aqui, são estações de montanha a grande altitude, portanto não me admira os valores baixíssimos de temperatura



Se você acepta eses dados, eu respetoo. Só estou informando o que há, portanto, cada um que crea o que estime conveñente. 

Se alguén quere ver os dados oficiais de AEMET (mais de 660 estaçaos, algumas a moita altitude, de ata 2000 metros) somente ten que ir ao enlace:

ftp://ftpdatos.aemet.es/   e ahi picar sobre "datos observaciones" e despois os "resumenes diarios". Naquel 4 de dezembro somente uma estaçao baixou de -15ºC (un porto de montaña en Avila a ums 1300 metros que acadou -17,6ºC). Somente 1 de mais de 660 estaçaos. Os dados das organizacions meteorológicas regionais forom similares.


----------



## Pek (12 Dez 2010 às 13:13)

Lo primero, muchísimas gracias a todos por vuestros apoyos 




Ferreiro disse:


> Se você acepta eses dados, eu respetoo. Só estou informando o que há, portanto, cada um que crea o que estime conveñente.
> 
> Se alguén quere ver os dados oficiais de AEMET (mais de 660 estaçaos, algumas a moita altitude, de ata 2000 metros) somente ten que ir ao enlace:
> 
> ftp://ftpdatos.aemet.es/   e ahi picar sobre "datos observaciones" e despois os "resumenes diarios". Naquel 4 de dezembro somente uma estaçao baixou de -15ºC (un porto de montaña en Avila a ums 1300 metros que acadou -17,6ºC). Somente 1 de mais de 660 estaçaos. Os dados das organizacions meteorológicas regionais forom similares.




Y ahora, repito:

Acerca de las estaciones automáticas de AEMET que han sido "liberadas" y pueden seguirse online habría mucho mucho que debatir y del desigual reparto que tienen (porque las 600 y pico no están en las "mejores" zonas ibéricas precisamente. *Sólo unas 65* están en zonas de Ávila, Burgos, Soria, León, Guadalajara, Palencia y Teruel, y nunca en los mejores lugares. 65 estaciones para casi 90.000 km2 que suman estas provincias tampoco son muchas). La cosa ha mejorado bastante desde la última liberación de datos, pero no es la panacea para esas zonas olvidadas y minoritarias en términos poblacionales. Tiempo al tiempo que todavía quedan muchas estaciones interesantísimas de AEMET (y de otras redes de organismos públicos oficiales) por "poner en circulación" en internet. De algunas de esas estaciones tengo datos de series climáticas y son la bomba pero no existen datos diezminutales, diarios, semanales, mensuales o anuales online y "en directo"; ya veremos en el futuro... Una de un total de 65 por debajo de -15 ºC no está tan mal para primeros de diciembre y eso que las que han aparecido online NO están en los lugares más apropiados ni mucho menos.

Mínimas correspondientes a *redes de estaciones de organismos públicos oficiales* inferiores e iguales a -15 ºC: (ya iré poniendo altitudes que ahora tengo prisa)

- Paredes de Nava (*755 m*):................ -17,8 ºC
- Fuentes de Nava (*775 m*):................ -17,8 ºC
- Puerto del Pico:................................... -17,6 ºC
- Das de Cerdaña:.................................. -16,4 ºC
- Besande:............................................ -16,2 ºC
- Cañete:.............................................. -16,1 ºC
- Maranchón:......................................... -16,0 ºC
- Alameda del Valle:................................. -15,8 ºC
- Tragacete:........................................... -15,7 ºC
- Isovol:................................................. -15,5 ºC
- Pineta:................................................. -15,5 ºC
- Buitrago del Lozoya:............................... -15,4 ºC
- Encinas de Esgueva:............................... -15,4 ºC
- Prados Redondos:.................................. -15,0 ºC


Sólo de AEMET (de las que ya se han podido conseguir los datos, que no son todas):

- Puerto del Pico (1285 m):................ -17,6 ºC
- Besande (1280 m):......................... -16,2 ºC (no está online)
- Maranchón (1254 m):...................... -16,0 ºC (no está online)
- Pineta (1240 m):............................ -15,5 ºC (no está online)


Estaciones que NO son de Meteored (como tú dices, aunque puedan publicar sus datos ahí):

- Cantalojas:......................................... -20,4 ºC
- Bellver de Cerdanya:............................ -18,7 ºC
- Peralejos de las Truchas:...................... -18,4 ºC
- Beteta:.............................................. -17,9 ºC
- Paredes de Nava (*755 m*):................ -17,8 ºC
- Fuentes de Nava (*775 m*):................ -17,8 ºC
- Puerto del Pico:................................... -17,6 ºC
- Das de Cerdaña:.................................. -16,4 ºC
- Besande:............................................ -16,2 ºC
- Cañete:.............................................. -16,1 ºC
- Maranchón:......................................... -16,0 ºC
- Alameda del Valle:................................. -15,8 ºC
- Tragacete:........................................... -15,7 ºC
- Isovol:................................................. -15,5 ºC
- Pineta:................................................. -15,5 ºC
- Buitrago del Lozoya:............................... -15,4 ºC
- Encinas de Esgueva:............................... -15,4 ºC
- Prados Redondos:.................................. -15,0 ºC

¿Estas nos las creemos?. Por cierto, no sé si se me escapa alguna...

Con respecto a climaynievepirineos te diré que también uso sus estaciones, y las de climamas (Banhs de Tredós, que es una Davis. ¿Nos las creemos?. Claro). La disputa entre alguno de climaynievepirineos y alguno del foro meteored viene de antiguo; no tiene sólo que ver con la credibilidad de los datos, es algo casi personal. Por cierto, que muchos del meteored colaboran en climaynievepirineos, ¿te los crees?  Yo, personalmente, prefiero complementarlos, ya que ni me van ni me vienen sus disputas. Opino que en ambas partes se está desarrollando un magnífico trabajo.

Repito también: las estaciones de alta montaña, refugios y NIMET de AEMET no están en ninguno de esos datos ni tablas, ni tampoco en los resúmenes diarios. Hablemos con propiedad. 

Por otra parte hay que saber diferenciar alta montaña, montaña, altiplanos, parameras, altas mesetas, valles en altura, etc...NO TODO ES LO MISMO Y NO TODO SE CLASIFICA IGUAL CLIMATOLÓGICAMENTE. La altitud no lo es todo y para las mínimas incluso menos (¿te suenan las inversiones?). Con tiempo calmo es casi seguro que una estación bien situada en una zona de retención a 900 msnm registrará mínimas más bajas que una estación a 1900 msnm de la misma zona en ladera o en un pico, por más que esta última sea más alta. 

Para el que quiera saber más sobre ese grupito de foreros tan poco serio ahí se van actualizando de vez en cuando los datos...

http://71.18.206.64/web/meteo/localidades.php


Para los que quieran seguir la estación con sello Meteoclimatic de calidad destacada de Cantalojas online y ver su instalación:

http://www.meteoclimatic.com/perfil/ESCLM1900000019275A


----------



## Ferreiro (12 Dez 2010 às 14:59)

Temos os dados da agencia espanhola AEMET das 14:00 nas cidades espanholas http://www.aemet.es/es/eltiempo/observacion/ultimosdatos Actualizanse cada hora. Os dados das 14:00 sao:

A Corunha 17,4ºC
Madrid aeroporto 10,1ºC
Madrid cidade universtaria 12,3ºC
Barcelona 15,2ºC
Santander aeroporto 14,2ºC
Valencia aeroporto 14,9ºC
Sevilla aeroporto 19,1ºC
Zaragoza 6,6ºC e nevoa
Lleida 1,3ºC e nevoa (é a capital con temperatura más baixa en Espanha).

Capitais provinciais por riba dos 1000 metros:

Soria 1082 metros 15,9ºC
Segovia 1005 metros 14,3ºC
Avila 1130 metros 16,4ºC

A cota de neve polas nubes com todas as estaçaos de esquí das cordilheiras cantábrica, Sistema Central e Sistema Ibérico fechadas para a práctica do esquí pola falta de neve. Somente nos Pirineos a situaçao está melhor.

Alto Campoo 1840 metros na cordilheira Cantabrica http://www.cantur.com/webcam.asp?id=4#webcames





Eu como xa estades a ver escrebo en galego com mistura de portugues (espero que se me entenda ben).


----------



## Meteo Caldas (12 Dez 2010 às 16:39)

Boa Tarde 

Depois do nevoeiro do inicio da manha o céu apresentou-se limpo durante o resto do dia.A Temperatura Maxima chegou aos *4,9°C*

Por agora sigo com *3,9°C*
Vento de Nordeste fraco.
*65%* de humidade.


----------



## Veterano (12 Dez 2010 às 18:34)

Ferreiro disse:


> Eu como xa estades a ver escrebo en galego com mistura de portugues (espero que se me entenda ben).



  Compreendemos perfeitamente, Ferreiro, se nalguma coisa os portugueses são bons, é a falar e entender outras línguas.

  Continua por favor com as teus dados, deveras interessantes.


----------



## Meteo Caldas (13 Dez 2010 às 11:26)

Bom Dia 

Céu pouco nublado,temporariamente muito nublado por cumulos e estratocumulus.

Temperatura Minima*-4,3°C* 
Temperatura Actual *2,5°C*
Humidade Actual *65%*
Vento Moderado de *Nordeste*,30km/h,bem desagradavel.

http://www.hb9bza.net/netcam/netcam1.jpg

http://www.givrine.ch/webcam/netcam.jpg

http://www.iapc.ch/images/stories/webcam/LaBarillette.jpg

A neve praticamente desapareceu na media montanha.


----------



## irpsit (13 Dez 2010 às 12:44)

Ontem, tive alguns aguaceiros de chuva apesar do vento gelado de noroeste.
Hoje, tive alguns aguaceiros de neve, mas o sol ainda brilhou de manhã, e continua o vento gelado e forte de noroeste.

Máxima de 0ºC agora...

Mas parece muito menos...
Nas ruas, tudo que era da chuva de ontem está tudo gelo duro


----------



## Ferreiro (13 Dez 2010 às 13:36)

Boas, sendo as 13:00 na minha cidade temos ceu sen nubes. A temperatura é de 16ºC. 

No resto de cidades espanhoas segundo AEMET

Madrid aeroporto 13,8ºC
Madrid cidade 12,7ºC
Barcelona cidade 12,2ºC
Valencia cidade 14,8ºC
Sevilla aeroporto 19,1ºC
Santander aeroporto 10,7ºC

As temperaturas mais baixas seguen a estar no val do río Ebro, hoje de novo com nevoa:
Lleida 3,8ºC
Zaragoza 4,3ºC


----------



## Meteo Caldas (13 Dez 2010 às 17:27)

Boa Tarde 

Tarde fria e especialmente ventosa,este vento de Nordeste moderado faz com que a sensaçao térmica seja ainda mais baixa.Rajada maxima de 42km 

Temperatura Maxima *3,1°C*
Temperatura Actual *0,1°C*
Humidade Actual *60%*

Céu pouco nublado.


----------



## Mix (13 Dez 2010 às 18:09)

Meteo Caldas disse:


> Boa Tarde
> 
> Tarde fria e especialmente ventosa,este vento de Nordeste moderado faz com que a sensaçao térmica seja ainda mais baixa.Rajada maxima de 42km
> 
> ...



Boas..  

Sou capaz de ir passar de 27 de dezembro a 4 de janeiro umas feriazinhas aí a geneva.. inda é cedo para saber como estará o tempo aí, ou já se sabe alguam coisa ?


----------



## Meteo Caldas (13 Dez 2010 às 18:27)

Mix disse:


> Boas..
> 
> Sou capaz de ir passar de 27 de dezembro a 4 de janeiro umas feriazinhas aí a geneva.. inda é cedo para saber como estará o tempo aí, ou já se sabe alguam coisa ?



Ola 

Ainda falta bastante,mas as previsoes neste momento apontam para chuva e temperatura entre os 2 e 6°C.Mas até la ainda muito vai mudar 

GFS http://www.meteociel.fr/modeles/gfse_cartes.php?&ech=336&mode=1

http://www.meteociel.fr/modeles/gfse_cartes.php?&ech=336&mode=2


----------



## N_Fig (13 Dez 2010 às 19:00)

Quantidades de precipitação ao longo dos últimos 365 dias nalguns locais da Andaluzia:



Almeria



Gibraltar



Málaga

Sequito que têm sido estes tempos por lá, hã?


----------



## Meteo Caldas (13 Dez 2010 às 19:09)

N_Fig disse:


> Quantidades de precipitação ao longo dos últimos 365 dias nalguns locais da Andaluzia:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




A chuva que tem faltado no algarve,tem em abundancia na Anduluzia
Muitas cutt offs e depressoes hibridas.

Esperamos que no ano 2011 seja o Algarve a regiao mais contemplada com essas condicoes.


----------



## N_Fig (13 Dez 2010 às 19:25)

Meteo Caldas disse:


> A chuva que tem faltado no algarve,tem em abundancia na Anduluzia
> Muitas cutt offs e depressoes hibridas.
> 
> Esperamos que no ano 2011 seja o Algarve a regiao mais contemplada com essas condicoes.






Faro

Não é a chuva anormal da Andaluzia, mas daí a dizeres que o Algarve não tem tido chuva...


----------



## Meteo Caldas (14 Dez 2010 às 10:16)

O que é certo é que os algarvios tem se queixado muito da falta de chuva.E se repararmos de fim de Março até Novembro praticamente nao choveu em condicoes,uns 100mm no MAXIMO.8 MESES sem agua.
Ainda bem que se preve um final de mes de Dezembro bastante chuvoso,esperamos que se confirme.

Por aqui sigo com céu muito nublado e de vez em quando caiem uns flocos de neve  Esta um frio de rachar 

Temperatura Minima *-7,3°C*
Temperatura Actual *-3,3°C*
Humidade Actual *80%*
Vento fraco de *Sudoeste*


----------



## Ferreiro (14 Dez 2010 às 13:50)

Bom dia, começa a entrar o frio na península ibérica. Na minha cidade aínda com sol e temperatura de 13,8ºC.

No resto de cidades espanholas segundo AEMET com dados das 14:00

Madrid cidade 10,6ºC
Madrid aeroporto 11,9ºC com minima hoje de 4,5ºC as 09:00 é ja muitos dias sem registrar geada, a última vez foi o 4 de dezembro.
Barcelona 12,7ºC
Sevilla aeroporto 19,1ºC
Valencia cidade 13,8ºC
Santander cidade 8,9ºC

A capital provincial mais fría hoje continua sendo Lleida com 3,9ºC (dado das 13:00) por causa da névoa.


----------



## Meteo Caldas (14 Dez 2010 às 17:42)

Boa Tarde

Apenas cairam uns flocos de neve.O destaque vai para o frio,hoje a maxima nao passou dos *0,2°C* 

Agora sigo com céu muito nublado com algumas abertas,temperatura actual *-1,7°C* 
Humidade Actual *60%*
Vento fraco de *Nordeste*


----------



## rozzo (14 Dez 2010 às 18:18)

A brutal massa fria que entrará no Nordeste da península a partir de logo, e poderá nos próximos dias dar neve a cotas muito baixas nessa área, está agora a provocar neve em Itália, junto ao mar Adriático. Além de frio muito intenso claro.


----------



## AnDré (14 Dez 2010 às 20:37)

Brutal é também a pressão prevista para amanhã na Gronelândia.
O GFS aponta para *1080hPa*!


----------



## Meteo Caldas (14 Dez 2010 às 22:51)

1080hPa,isto sim o Anticiclone da Gronelandia no seu esplendor 

Por aqui,noite muito fria *-3,3°C*de temperatura, acentuada por um vento fraco mas constante de Nordeste 

Neve em Berlim,com uma temperatura de -4°C 

http://www.dhm.de/webcams/pics/cam2_video.jpg?1292367035491

http://www.dhm.de/webcams/pics/cam3_video.jpg?1292367054378

http://www.dhm.de/webcams/pics/cam1_video.jpg?1292367080744


----------



## Meteo Caldas (15 Dez 2010 às 09:12)

Bom Dia

Mais uma madrugada gélida,minima de *-5,3°C* 
Por agora sigo com céu pouco nublado.Alguns estratocumulos e cumulos.

Temperatura Actual *-3,3°C*
Humidade Actual *60%*
Vento Fraco a Moderado de *Nordeste*

http://www.hb9bza.net/netcam/netcam1.jpg

http://www.givrine.ch/webcam/netcam.jpg  a 1200metros,estao *-11,5°C* e a neve completamente congelada 

http://www.iapc.ch/images/stories/webcam/LaBarillette.jpg  a 1500 metros o mesmo cenario,mas com a temperatura nos *-15°C*


----------



## Ferreiro (15 Dez 2010 às 13:29)

O frio chegou à península ibérica.
Aínda com sol na minha cidade A Coruña, mas hoje com mais frio. Agora temos 11,7ºC. 

As 13:00 no resto de Espanha com dados de AEMET

Madrid cidade 4,8ºC
Madrid aeroporto 6,1ºC (mínima esta noite de 0,2ºC, e por tanto ja 11 días sem xeada)
Santander cidade 6,9ºC
Barcelona cidade 9,6ºC
Valencia cidade 12,3ºC
Sevilla cidade sem dado

Hoje as capitais provinciais mais frias são as que estão a muita altitude, acima dos 1000 metros, as 13:00

Avila 0,1ºC (a mínima de esta noite foi -3,2ºC)
Soria 1,3ºC


----------



## rozzo (15 Dez 2010 às 13:56)

Rimini, Itália, uma webcam na praia, Mar Adriático:


----------



## Pek (15 Dez 2010 às 14:08)

El frío va regresando tras unos días de temperaturas inusualmente muy altas en que se han batido unos cuantos récords de calor para diciembre. Capitales de provincia:

 Burgos-AEMET (890 m):........................................................... 0,0 ºC (13:00)
 Vitoria-AEMET (513 m):............................................................ 1,4 ºC (14:00)
 Pamplona-AEMET (459 m):...................................................... 1,5 ºC (13:00)
 San Sebastián-Aeropuerto AEMET (*4* m y al lado de la costa): 1,7 ºC (14:00) 


Otras ciudades importantes:

 Reinosa-AEMET (875 m):.... -1,1 ºC (14:00)
 Zumárraga-AEMET (420 m): -0,2 ºC (14:00)


En Navarra, mucho frío ahora mismo. Datos del Servicio Meteorológico Oficial de la Comunidad Foral de Navarra (MeteoNavarra) a las 14:30:

Pamplona (455 m):.......................... 0,5 ºC
Aoiz (534 m):.................................. -0,3 ºC
Urbasa (886 m): ............................ -3,7 ºC
Aralar (1344 m): ............................ -6,4 ºC
Doneztebe-Santesteban (125 m):... 1,9 ºC
Gorramendi (1071 m):..................... -7,6 ºC
Remendía (1093 m):....................... -5,1 ºC

Fuente: http://meteo.navarra.es/index.cfm


Y en las "cálidas" Baleares (a las 14:00). Datos de AEMET:

- Sierra de Alfabia (1030 m):.... -1,8 ºC
- Lluc (490 m):........................... 1,5 ºC


----------



## Ferreiro (15 Dez 2010 às 14:59)

Pek disse:


> Burgos-AEMET (890 m): 0,0 ºC (13:00)
> Vitoria-AEMET (513 m): 1,4 ºC (14:00)
> Pamplona-AEMET (459 m): 1,5 ºC (13:00)
> San Sebastián-Aeropuerto AEMET (*4* m y al lado de la costa): 1,7 ºC (14:00)
> ...



E certo, o dato de Burgos nao o atopei.

Perdona si el otro día fui rudo, espero que no dejes de aportar tus datos.


----------



## Pek (15 Dez 2010 às 16:17)

Ferreiro disse:


> Perdona si el otro día fui rudo, espero que no dejes de aportar tus datos.



No pasa nada; se aceptan tus disculpas  De todas formas, lo de escribir me lo tomaré con más calma, que si no me quedo sin tiempo para hacer otras cosas y la jefa me echa la bronca  

Reinosa ahora mismo






 -1,8 ºC a las 16:00


Entorno de Vitoria, Llanada Alavesa y Salvatierra












 1,1 ºC a las 16:00 en Vitoria-Foronda AEMET
 -0,3 ºC a las 17:10 (16:10 hora portuguesa) en Vitoria-Euskalmet (Agencia Oficial Vasca de Meteorología)
 -0,3 ºC a las 17:10 en Salvatierra-Euskalmet


----------



## Meteo Caldas (15 Dez 2010 às 19:47)

Boa Noite

Maxima do dia,negativa *-0,8°C*  

O céu apresenta-se muito nublado neste inicio de noite e a temperatura desce um pouco menos,*-1,6°C*.
Humidade baixa,*40%*.
Vento de *Nordeste* que enfraqueceu ao longo do dia.


----------



## Pek (16 Dez 2010 às 00:05)

Altitud actual en metros de la ISOCERO (Isoterma 0 ºC) en la Península Ibérica (23:42 hora portuguesa):








 A las 00:24







 A las 00:55







La entrada fría va avanzando poco a poco pero, de momento, Andalucía resiste


----------



## irpsit (16 Dez 2010 às 01:20)

O que citei no seguimentos dos modelos.
O "super-anticiclone" na Gronelândia e a depressão na Islândia a arrastar com força o ar glacial em direcção às Ilhas Britânicas, e eventualmente Europa....

Isto promete!!!



> Super-anticiclone sim.
> 
> As temperaturas já estão na ordem dos -45ºC lá e a pressão a 1080mb.
> 
> ...



Entretanto ontem saí de Viena e voltei a Portugal de férias.
Saí de lá com -6ºC e um vento gelado, e cheguei ao Porto à tarde com 17ºC e um belo sol primaveril.
Foi no mínimo um choque...


----------



## Mário Barros (16 Dez 2010 às 01:21)

Uma gelada anomalia


----------



## irpsit (16 Dez 2010 às 01:28)

Já seguem -16ºC neste momento em Berlim!! Uau!


----------



## Pek (16 Dez 2010 às 01:53)

Última actualizaçao (01:41)






 Boa noite!


----------



## Pek (16 Dez 2010 às 11:02)

Mínimas de Madrid hoje







Algete

- Na minha casa (730 m):............. -5,0 ºC
- Veiga do rio Guadalix (630 m):... -7,2 ºC


Madrid capital

- Madrid- Barajas (609 m):...................... -3,6 ºC
- Madrid-Ciudad Universitaria (664 m):.... -6,0 ºC (mínima horária)


Perto de Figueruela de Arriba (Zamora):

- Mahide (Zamora, 823 m):.................. -10,0 ºC
- Villardeciervos (Zamora, 850 m):........ -8,8 ºC (mínima horária)


----------



## Meteo Caldas (16 Dez 2010 às 11:03)

Bom Dia

Mais um dia muito frio,a minima foi de *-7,1°C*  
Agora sigo com céu pouco nublado e a temperatura nos *-2,0°C*
Humidade *65%*.
Vento fraco de _Sudoeste_

Alerta laranja a partir das 18h para acumulaçao de neve,*10* a *15* cm previstos.
Venha ela...


----------



## FTerroso (16 Dez 2010 às 11:18)

Alerta laranja para aqui. A madrugada promete!


----------



## Pek (16 Dez 2010 às 14:07)

Capitais provinciais às 13:00:

- Ávila (1130 m):............................. -1,3 ºC
- Segovia (1005 m):........................ -0,4 ºC
- Teruel (900 m):.............................. 0,0 ºC (SYNOP)
- Albacete-Los Llanos (704 m):........ 0,2 ºC (SYNOP)


----------



## Ferreiro (16 Dez 2010 às 14:39)

Día muito frio en Espanha, aínda que con sol. 15:00 segundo AEMET.

A Corunha cidade 11,1ºC, no aeroporto 10,3ºC

Madrid cidade 3,2ºC, no aeroporto 4,8ºC e mínima de -3,6ºC.
Barcelona 10,0ºC
Valencia cidade 12,0ºC, no aeroporto 9,9ºC
Sevilla sem dato
Santander cidade 7,8ºC, no aeroporto 8,9ºC

A capital provincial mais fria é Avila (a mais de 1000 metros) com 0,2ºC.

Saúdos.


----------



## Pek (16 Dez 2010 às 15:44)

En la zona norte de España, las temperaturas diurnas están siendo mucho más frías que en el centro a similar altitud. Datos oficiales a las 15:00 de MeteoNavarra:

- *Doneztebe-Santesteban (125 m): -0,5 ºC*  (Mínima de -6,9 ºC a las 7:20)
- Remendía (1093):....... -3,6 ºC
- Urbasa (886 m):.......... -1,5 ºC
- Gorramendi (1073 m):. -3,8 ºC

 Copio los datos diezminutales de Doneztebe-Santesteban

*16/12/2010 7:20 	-6.9 *	97 	0.0 	0 	0.0 	0.0 	0.0 	0
16/12/2010 7:30 	-6.7 	97 	0.0 	0 	0.0 	0.1 	0.2 	86
16/12/2010 7:40 	-6.2 	98 	0.0 	0 	0.0 	0.6 	2.1 	110
16/12/2010 7:50 	-6.0 	98 	0.0 	0 	0.0 	0.8 	3.0 	124
16/12/2010 8:00 	-6.0 	97 	6.0 	0 	0.0 	0.4 	1.5 	150
16/12/2010 8:10 	-5.8 	98 	21.1 	0 	0.0 	0.4 	1.5 	260
16/12/2010 8:20 	-5.7 	97 	23.0 	0 	0.0 	0.0 	0.0 	0
16/12/2010 8:30 	-5.7 	97 	20.6 	0 	0.0 	0.0 	0.0 	310
16/12/2010 8:40 	-5.7 	97 	19.7 	0 	0.0 	0.0 	0.0 	0
16/12/2010 8:50 	-5.9 	97 	29.3 	0 	0.0 	0.1 	0.5 	346
16/12/2010 9:00 	-5.8 	97 	39.9 	0 	0.0 	0.0 	0.1 	271
16/12/2010 9:10 	-5.5 	98 	88.9 	38 	0.0 	0.9 	3.2 	126
16/12/2010 9:20 	-5.1 	98 	77.0 	0 	0.0 	1.2 	4.5 	129
16/12/2010 9:30 	-4.8 	97 	65.2 	0 	0.0 	0.9 	3.1 	150
16/12/2010 9:40 	-4.5 	97 	74.5 	0 	0.0 	0.8 	3.0 	155
16/12/2010 9:50 	-4.4 	96 	72.6 	0 	0.0 	0.6 	2.3 	158
16/12/2010 10:00 	-4.1 	96 	81.4 	0 	0.0 	0.2 	0.9 	165
16/12/2010 10:10 	-3.9 	94 	96.3 	0 	0.0 	0.5 	1.7 	153
16/12/2010 10:20 	-3.7 	93 	95.9 	0 	0.0 	0.4 	1.5 	162
16/12/2010 10:30 	-3.5 	92 	86.0 	0 	0.0 	0.2 	0.7 	152
16/12/2010 10:40 	-3.4 	91 	91.7 	0 	0.0 	0.2 	0.8 	211
16/12/2010 10:50 	-3.1 	89 	98.7 	0 	0.0 	0.5 	1.8 	312
16/12/2010 11:00 	-3.0 	87 	91.3 	0 	0.0 	0.1 	0.2 	0
16/12/2010 11:10 	-2.7 	86 	83.5 	0 	0.0 	0.3 	1.0 	91
16/12/2010 11:20 	-2.5 	85 	48.0 	0 	0.0 	0.3 	1.2 	231
16/12/2010 11:30 	-2.4 	84 	38.2 	0 	0.0 	0.2 	0.8 	303
16/12/2010 11:40 	-2.3 	83 	49.2 	0 	0.0 	0.5 	1.9 	291
16/12/2010 11:50 	-2.2 	82 	61.8 	0 	0.0 	0.3 	1.2 	90
16/12/2010 12:00 	-2.1 	82 	57.6 	0 	0.0 	0.6 	2.2 	96
16/12/2010 12:10 	-2.0 	82 	60.2 	0 	0.0 	0.6 	2.3 	115
16/12/2010 12:20 	-1.9 	82 	61.7 	0 	0.0 	0.9 	3.1 	133
16/12/2010 12:30 	-1.7 	82 	65.7 	0 	0.0 	0.8 	3.0 	135
16/12/2010 12:40 	-1.6 	82 	64.4 	0 	0.0 	1.1 	3.8 	137
16/12/2010 12:50 	-1.6 	81 	62.8 	0 	0.0 	0.9 	3.3 	125
16/12/2010 13:00 	-1.4 	80 	43.3 	0 	0.0 	0.8 	2.8 	143
16/12/2010 13:10 	-1.2 	81 	38.8 	0 	0.0 	1.2 	4.4 	130
16/12/2010 13:20 	-1.2 	80 	31.2 	0 	0.0 	1.5 	5.5 	132
16/12/2010 13:30 	-1.1 	80 	30.5 	0 	0.0 	1.6 	5.9 	143
16/12/2010 13:40 	-1.0 	79 	61.9 	0 	0.0 	1.2 	4.2 	201
16/12/2010 13:50 	-0.9 	79 	83.9 	0 	0.0 	0.8 	3.0 	229
16/12/2010 14:00 	-0.9 	78 	78.9 	0 	0.0 	0.7 	2.6 	225
16/12/2010 14:10 	-0.8 	78 	72.7 	0 	0.0 	0.7 	2.5 	209
16/12/2010 14:20 	-0.7 	78 	53.9 	0 	0.0 	0.4 	1.4 	156
16/12/2010 14:30 	-0.6 	78 	47.7 	0 	0.0 	0.5 	1.8 	121
16/12/2010 14:40 	-0.5 	78 	44.1 	0 	0.0 	1.1 	3.9 	126
16/12/2010 14:50 	-0.5 	77 	54.3 	0 	0.0 	1.3 	4.5 	141
*16/12/2010 15:00 	-0.5* 	78 	37.0 	0 	0.0 	1.7 	6.3 	139


Doneztebe (Fonte: www.doneztebe.es)







 Para el País Vasco a la misma hora (datos oficiales EUSKALMET):

- Kapildui (1173 m):...... -3,2 ºC
- Iturrieta (987 m):....... -1,0 ºC

 Y para Cataluña (datos oficiales del Servicio Meteorológico de Cataluña, Meteo.cat)

- Viella (1002 m):.......... -1,5 ºC


 Esta noche promete ser buenísima para ver unas mínimas muy muy bajas. Veremos...


----------



## Pek (16 Dez 2010 às 16:02)

Hoje às 10:00 na estaçao oficial da Red Meteorológica Municipal del Ayuntamiento de Madrid, Madrid-Puente de los Franceses: -7,3 ºC. Amanha, a mínima verdadeira.


----------



## J.S. (16 Dez 2010 às 17:56)

*Re: Seguimento Europa 2010/Middelburg Holanda*

Strange last two weeks. After icedays (max < 0C) over here the temperature rose to 7 C on sunday (!). In the evening, a sharp drop in temperature and -5 C the next morning 1 C during the day. Next night somelight snowshowers and again -4 C. During the day +0,9 C. Than in the evning lightish snowshowers. Next morning afte r-2 C +3 C and snow had fallen but melted. Than +4 to +5 C today and rain rain rain. 11 mm of it. As expected, this turned into snow with temperature dropping from +5,1 at 16.20h local time to 1,4 C at 16,40. Then, it started to snow but temps are still just above freezing. So it is not white yet. However: snowshowers are expected. There will be quite some so there is a good chance for another white world tomorrow. This is the 15th day with snowfall since 25 november and that is quite a lot. The rtecord for a whole winter will be 40 days or so..(on the ground, the record is 80 days).


----------



## Meteo Caldas (16 Dez 2010 às 19:10)

Boa Noite

Começa a nevar em Geneve com um vento moderado de Sudoeste    Cai na horizontal com a força do vento 
Temperatura Actual -2,6°C

http://www.hb9bza.net/netcam/netcam1.jpg a temperatura que esta na webcam nao esta correcta..

EDIT  21.30h *4 a 5cm e ainda agora começou* a este ritmo acho que os 10 a 15 cm serao passados..Veremos..   Vai nevando, por norma de maneira moderada.


----------



## AnDré (16 Dez 2010 às 20:52)

Meteo Caldas disse:


> Começa a nevar em Geneve com um vento moderado de Sudoeste    Cai na horizontal com a força do vento



Vai ser uma noite de muita neve por aí.

Entre a 1am e a 1pm.


----------



## irpsit (16 Dez 2010 às 22:16)

Estações nos arredores de Viena já chegam aos -18ºC e ainda só são 23h lá!
Meus Deus!

http://www.wunderground.com/cgi-bin/findweather/getForecast?query=zmw:00000.1.11034


E muitas outras cidades austríacas estão perto dos -15ºC.

Com estas temperaturas o Danúbio vai gelar de novo.


----------



## Meteo Caldas (17 Dez 2010 às 09:34)

Bom Dia

Cairam durante a madrugada 10cm de neve,um pouco aquem do esperado.
Neste inicio de manha o céu apresenta-se muito nublado com abertas,neste momento cai aguaneve..
A temperatura subiu bastante e esta nos 1,2°C.
Temperatura demasiada alta para que caia apenas neve.A neve vai 
derretendo aos poucos.

Volta a nevar,tempestade de neve repentina  
Impressionante!Nao se ve nada a 10metros.Temperatura em queda,0,4°C

Abranda um pouco,10 minutos de neve torrencial 
http://www.hb9bza.net/netcam/netcam1.jpg


----------



## irpsit (17 Dez 2010 às 13:07)

Apesar de já estar em Portugal, fico espantado com as temperaturas em Viena.
-13ºC de mínima na cidade, -21ºC em alguns pontos dos arredores!!

Muito frio, o recorde oficial da cidade é -22ºC


----------



## Ferreiro (17 Dez 2010 às 13:45)

Bom dia. Noite com muito frio em Espanha. Por primeira vez este inverno, uma capital provincial baixou de -10ºC. Foi Teruel, que atingiu -10,8 às 08:00.

Agora as temperaturas são mais temperadas. Às 14:00 segundo AEMET.

A Coruña 10,2ºC
Santander 8,4ºC
Barcelona 8,7ºC
Valencia 16,4ºC 
Sevilla 9,5ºC (muito frío para esta cidade)
Madrid 3,0ºC (no aeroporto 5,4ºC, e con mínima esta noite de -6,0ºC)
Teruel 1,3ºC (temperatura às 12:00, o dado das 13:00 e 14:00 aínda nao saiu).


----------



## Dan (17 Dez 2010 às 14:29)

Neve em algumas cidades italianas do norte e centro.

17 Dezembro 14:00 GMT


----------



## actioman (17 Dez 2010 às 14:58)

Por terras de sua majestade também neva em vários pontos.

Aqui uma imagem da Trafalgar Square em Londres, onde já é apreciável o branco elemento, que tem caído sob a forma de aguaceiros:






Fonte: CamVista.com

Para a capital inglesa a previsão é de -1ºC de máxima e -7ºC de mínima! 
Mas amanhã as previsões ainda apontam para mais frio e queda de neve.


----------



## N_Fig (17 Dez 2010 às 17:44)

A minha prima disse-me que hoje tem estado a nevar bastante em Pisa.


----------



## actioman (17 Dez 2010 às 18:44)

N_Fig disse:


> A minha prima disse-me que hoje tem estado a nevar bastante em Pisa.



Nem mais , aqui ficam as "provas":






Fonte: Comune di Pisa







Fonte: MeteoPisa

Neste link podem ver o uma animação do dia e assistir assim à queda de neve, pouco usual neste conhecida cidade italiana!

Neste momento por lá 1,3ºC e que é também a máxima da cidade até ao momento.


----------



## Pek (17 Dez 2010 às 19:02)

Mínimas hoje 

Algete

- A minha casa:.............. -7,0 ºC
- Veiga do rio Gudalix:... -8,4 ºC


As minhas vilas

- Mahide (Zamora):................... -13,0 ºC
- Villardeciervos (Zamora):......... -5,3 ºC (mínima horária. Faltam dados)
- Buitrago-DGT (Madrid):........... -11,7 ºC
- Buitrago-Peñalta (Madrid):...... -9,9 ºC
- Rascafría-Ontalva (Madrid):.... -15,0 ºC

- El Paular-Rascafría (Madrid):... -9,9 ºC (ontem)


Madrid

- Madrid-Barajas:............................... -6,0 ºC
- Madrid-Ciudad Universitaria:........... -6,7 ºC (mínima horária). Finalmente ontem: -6,2 ºC

- Madrid- Puente de los Franceses:... -8,2 ºC (ontem). Hoje às 10:00: -8,6 ºC; amanha, a mínima verdadeira


 Cabe destacar también entre las capitales de provincia Teruel con -11,0 ºC de mínima finalmente, el segundo registro inferior a -10 ºC en lo que llevamos de mes en dicha ciudad en estación oficial. El otro fue de -10,1 ºC en la estación del SIAR de Teruel-Barrio de San Blas el pasado 4 de diciembre.

 En cuanto a temperaturas diurnas en capitales de provincias destaca Burgos que a las 13:00 horas seguía con -0,2 ºC tras una mínima de -5,6 ºC.

 También son destacables valores en torno a los -8 y -9 ºC a escasos 200 m. en distintos lugares de la geografía española:

- Tamarite de Litera (ontem, Huesca, 218 m):... -8,2 ºC
- Vall d'Alba (hoje, Castellón, 252 m.):............... -8,7 ºC


----------



## Ferreiro (17 Dez 2010 às 19:49)

Boas noites. Ja baixando as temperaturas de novo por aquí, mas acho que não vão baixar esta noite como a de ontem. Agora na minha cidade 9ºC.

A tarde foi muito mais temperada. Teruel depois dos -11ºC subia ao longo da tarde até alcançar 12ºC  
http://www.aemet.es/es/eltiempo/obs...arn&l=8368U&w=0&datos=img&x=h24&f=temperatura

De Burgos AEMET não da o dado, mas ao longo da tarde superou os 0ºC com certa margem.


----------



## Pek (17 Dez 2010 às 20:03)

Ferreiro disse:


> De Burgos AEMET não da o dado, mas ao longo da tarde superou os 0ºC com certa margem.



2,5 ºC de máxima en Burgos tras una mínima de -5,7 ºC.  Más que notable diferencia con Teruel.

En zonas navarras a similar altitud se han quedado con máximas entre -0,5 ºC y 0,3 ºC.

Por el interior volverá a helar con severidad, mientras por algunos puntos del norte parece que nieva con cierta intensidad.


----------



## J.S. (17 Dez 2010 às 21:51)

*Tele Jornal da Holanda sobre a neve de hoje*

Ate 25 cm! O filme e de Roterdão, Amesterdão, Utrecht e.....Zeeland (a minha parte da Holanda).

http://nos.nl/video/205996-nederland-in-de-sneeuw.html

E isto e dia 16 com neve desde 25 novembre...Nada mal!

Just as I am writing this, snow fall is heavy!!!! Good gracious! If this continues, expect some good pics tomorrow!


----------



## J.S. (17 Dez 2010 às 23:27)

*BURRIED IN TEH SNOW!!!!! 15 cm in 1,5 hours SUPER!!!!!*



J.S. disse:


> Ate 25 cm! O filme e de Roterdão, Amesterdão, Utrecht e.....Zeeland (a minha parte da Holanda).
> 
> http://nos.nl/video/205996-nederland-in-de-sneeuw.html
> 
> ...



Pictures very very soon. Just 200-300 m sight everstill!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Heading for 20 cm regular snowcover now...And tomorrow and sunday: more to come in the way of another 5-20 cm...Not that I like it. 5 cm is okey.


----------



## actioman (17 Dez 2010 às 23:54)

*Re: BURRIED IN TEH SNOW!!!!! 15 cm in 1,5 hours SUPER!!!!!*



J.S. disse:


> Pictures very very soon. Just 200-300 m sight everstill!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Great video!!!

Don't forget to show us that pictures!


----------



## J.S. (18 Dez 2010 às 00:48)

*Here they are. Now there is 18 cm BTW*

And on the North Sea showers seem to be activating. With +7 C and -43 C at 500 hPa it is birthchamber for heavy snow showers. even thunder was heard on the coast...


In the garden of a weatherfriend of mine in my city, two hours ago.

http://www.weerwoord.be/uploads/01220101815490.jpg

My own pics (just to show the amount and intensity). Mind you, this is measured on a flat roof so no cheating with grass that lets you measure more.



http://www.weerwoord.be/uploads/01220101837421.jpg

http://www.weerwoord.be/uploads/01220101837420.jpg


Tomorrow, more to come in the way of pics. KNMI expects another 5 cm tomorrow night and another 10 or so sunday night, just for my region mostly (haha). But 10 cm is okey for me. 35 cm is too much. It does not make things more beautiful. Well. at least I have got new wintertires under the car. Driving won't be any problem! Starting from 25 november I have had so many times that I could test them (snow snow snow). Best start of the winter in the way of snow in my whole life over here.


----------



## J.S. (18 Dez 2010 às 05:43)

*Re: Here they are. Now there is 18 cm BTW*

Woke up to see it is snowing hard again. And it has been doing so for hours. But I do not see the difference between 15-20 or 25 cm snow. Doesn't matter. Judging from the radar it mus be 20-25 cm.




J.S. disse:


> And on the North Sea showers seem to be activating. With +7 C and -43 C at 500 hPa it is birthchamber for heavy snow showers. even thunder was heard on the coast...
> 
> 
> In the garden of a weatherfriend of mine in my city, two hours ago.
> ...


----------



## Vince (18 Dez 2010 às 10:45)

E vai nevando também em Londres


----------



## J.S. (18 Dez 2010 às 14:11)

*Imagens de um belo dia! Sol, -5 C durante o dia e 20 cm neve*

A minha bela bela cidade de Middelburg, Holanda! Espectamos 10o 15 cm mais esta noite. 35 cm? E amnha espero outra vez o sol


----------



## Dan (18 Dez 2010 às 15:18)

Uma cidade muito bonita e assim com neve ainda mais


----------



## MSantos (18 Dez 2010 às 16:57)

Belas fotos da neve em Middelburg


----------



## J.S. (18 Dez 2010 às 17:14)

I did not reailze that it was actually -6 C when I took those pics. Look at the people: no one is wearing gloves while we all have them. I couldn't I had to take pics. People are used to it (now)...

Nice test with my wintertires. 20 cm means trouble getting away but that took just 5 seconds! Great!




MSantos disse:


> Belas fotos da neve em Middelburg


----------



## Pek (18 Dez 2010 às 18:09)

Mínimas hoje

Algete

- Veiga do rio Guadalix:... -6,0 ºC


As minhas vilas

- Mahide (Zamora):................... -9,8 ºC
- Buitrago-DGT (Madrid):........... -8,8 ºC
- Buitrago-Peñalta (Madrid):...... -6,6 ºC


Madrid

- Madrid-Barajas:............................... -4,1 ºC (mínima horária)
- Madrid-Ciudad Universitaria:........... -3,6 ºC (mínima horária).


Caben destacar mínimas de hoy en el entorno de los -13 a -14 ºC en localidades norteñas a unos 1000 m. como Das, Isovol y Remendía. Por otra parte, y ya hablando de capitales de provincia y ciudades de gran tamaño, destacan algunas con temperaturas diurnas máximas negativas como Benavente (-0,8 ºC de máxima horaria), Palencia (-0,5 ºC) y Zamora (-0,1 ºC). Parece que la niebla y la nubosidad a baja altura han ayudado a ello. Se me olvidaba; ayer por la tarde-noche (y la mañana de hoy) efectivamente nevó decentemente en algunas zonas del tercio norte ibérico ocasionando problemas en las carreteras preferentemente en zonas de montaña, con todavía cuatro puertos cerrados por la nieve ahora mismo, y otros tramos de la zona con uso obligatorio de cadenas para la circulación. En el sur el problema lo constituye la lluvia (y la nieve en la zona de Sierra Nevada).

 Por la región madrileña para los próximos días esperamos una ligera subida de temperaturas (sobre todo en las mínimas) y precipitaciones, que serán en forma de nieve en el Sistema Central (algunos días también en los valles a 900-1000 m. y otros en cotas superiores a los 1400-1500 m). Falta hace esa nieve por la Sierra, que tiene mucha menos de la que debería a estas alturas del año.

 Abraços

P.D.: JS, parabéns pelas fotos! Muito lindas


----------



## 1337 (18 Dez 2010 às 18:24)

J.S. disse:


> I did not reailze that it was actually -6 C when I took those pics. Look at the people: no one is wearing gloves while we all have them. I couldn't I had to take pics. People are used to it (now)...
> 
> Nice test with my wintertires. 20 cm means trouble getting away but that took just 5 seconds! Great!



dont u have cold on ur hands?and the other people too
how can u resist that temperature without gloves?


----------



## J.S. (18 Dez 2010 às 19:12)

*You get used to it.*

even on bike, the limit is -5 C. I went with -7 C on the dike today in virgin snow. No gloves on. After walking a couple of minutes, I felt quite warm. My hands are superwarm now. Many people do have gloves of course but they just don't put 'm on always. Not if we go walking. On bike with 0 C and lower, 90% has them on.

Another 3 cm snow has fallen the last hour. But you do not see any of it anymore. Makes no difference, funny...


----------



## irpsit (18 Dez 2010 às 19:14)

Berlim, algumas estações já marcam -18ºC
Viena, algumas estações já marcam -14ºC
Ambas em queda rápida

Ainda um bocado longe dos recordes históricos, que são à volta dos -25ºC
Mas quem sabe poderão chegar lá perto esta noite


----------



## J.S. (18 Dez 2010 às 19:20)

We only had one brighter spell this morning for half an hour and it dropped like a rock to -7 C. If we get a clear spell this night (after the snow) we could get well well below -15 C. A fresh 20-23 cm snowcover as the excellent basis for this. Little chance though.

In Vienna, are there a lot of height differences? I seem to remember the city itself is not that cold. But the surrounding area can become. Is there a lot of snow with you now? Best regards and enjoy the cold!




irpsit disse:


> Berlim, algumas estações já marcam -18ºC
> Viena, algumas estações já marcam -14ºC
> Ambas em queda rápida
> 
> ...


----------



## Meteo Caldas (19 Dez 2010 às 10:43)

Bom Dia

Terminou a vaga de frio por aqui.Ontem foi o dia mais frio,minima de -11,4°C e maxima de -3,5°C  
Hoje tive uma minima de -4,0°C,mas o ar quente comeca a chegar e ja estou com 2,1°C.
A quantidade de neve passou dos 10cm de ontem para uns 2 a 3cm.

Esta semana sera a chuva a protagonista


----------



## rozzo (19 Dez 2010 às 17:06)

Depois do importante nevão de ontem, aqui estão as impressionantes mínimas de hoje, pelo UK.







E com isto mais uma vez, já vão os modelos globais ser iniciados nas próximas saídas com erros colossais na temperatura a 2m.


----------



## Pek (19 Dez 2010 às 18:06)

La nieve en el suelo hace milagros para las mínimas, sin duda 

 En el día de hoy se ha producido por mi zona la anunciada subida de temperaturas acompañada de lluvias que ha templado bastante el ambiente (sirva como dato que hoy apenas ha helado fuera de zonas de montaña). Esa subida, en cambio, no se ha notado todavía en todas las zonas peninsulares con ciudades que han vuelto a tener hoy, de nuevo, un día muy frío.

 Es el caso del valle del Duero central, algunas de cuyas capitales y ciudades importantes se han vuelto a quedar bajo cero todo el día o rondando esa cifra ligeramente por encima. De nuevo la niebla y la nubosidad ha mantenido la "nevera" en marcha:

Ejemplos (todos entre 700 y 980 m.):

- Palencia :..... Mínima horária: -4,5 ºC; Máxima horária até às 17:00: -1,0 ºC
- Valladolid:.... Mínima horária: -3,3 ºC; Máxima horária até às 17:00:. 1,6 ºC

Localidades más pequeñas:

- Santa María del Condado: Mínima: -9,5 ºC; Máxima: -0,4 ºC
- Villapún:........................... Mínima: -8,6 ºC; Máxima: -0,5 ºC
- Villaeles de Valdavia:....... Mínima: -7,8 ºC; Máxima: -0,9 ºC
- Sahechores:..................... Mínima: -9,7 ºC; Máxima: -0,4 ºC
- Quintana del Marco:......... Mínima: -5,5 ºC; Máxima: -1,0 ºC 

Las temperaturas bajo cero y la niebla provocan ésto (fotos del forero *desdelcorner*, www.meteored.com)












 Fuera de esa zona y de la influencia de las nieblas otras ciudades y capitales de provincia del entorno nororiental castellano y meridional cántabro han estado con temperaturas muy bajas "per se":

- Reinosa (875 m):................. Mínima horária: -7,6 ºC; Máxima horária: 1,0 ºC 
- Burgos-Renuncio (882 m):... Mínima............: -7,2 ºC; Máxima:............ 0,3 ºC
- Burgos-AEMET (890 m):....... Mínima horária: -5,8 ºC; Máxima:............ 1,9 ºC
- Aguilar de Campoo (910 m): Mínima............: -7,0 ºC; Máxima:............ -0,2 ºC

Localidades más pequeñas:

- Polientes (720 m):......... Mínima horária: -8,1 ºC; Máxima horária: 2,3 ºC

 No obstante también allí se producirá una subida de temperaturas a partir del lunes para luego volver a bajar a partir del jueves que viene. Seguiremos atentos

 Por el sur se han superado los 15 ºC de máxima con temperaturas en el entorno de los 18-19 ºC en ciudades costeras como Málaga y Almería. No está mal el contraste y la variedad ibérica 

Edición post data: añado algunas estaciones nuevas con ya la máxima definitiva del día 19. Comentar que esa máxima se produce en casi todas ellas entre las 23:00 y las 0:00 horas del día 20 por la llegada en la tarde-noche de la masa de aire cálido de procedencia atlántica. A pesar de ello, sigue siendo negativa en muchos casos.


----------



## irpsit (19 Dez 2010 às 18:45)

Que BRUTALIDADE!

Os modelos estão fartos de sistematicamente errar prevendo sempre temperaturas menos baixas daquelas que se registam.

E enquanto o ar atlântico está a entrar na França e a fazer subir as temperaturas para o Natal, a corrente de leste parece estabelecida no norte da Europa. Isto faz-me crer que em 1-2 semanas, o frio extremo voltará (para o ano novo)



rozzo disse:


> Depois do importante nevão de ontem, aqui estão as impressionantes mínimas de hoje, pelo UK.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Meteo Caldas (20 Dez 2010 às 10:10)

Bom Dia

Por aqui vao estar uns dias menos frios e com chuva.Mas tudo o que tiver a norte de Paris/Berlim continuara sob isos negativas,bastante frio e neve. 

Madrugada de chuva moderada 8,8mm acumulados.A neve desapareceu totalmente.
Agora sigo com céu muito nublado com abertas.Vento Moderado de Sudoeste.

Temperatura Actual 7,5°C
Temperatura Minima 4,6°C

http://www.hb9bza.net/netcam/netcam1.jpg

http://www.iapc.ch/images/stories/webcam/LaBarillette.jpg

http://www.givrine.ch/webcam/netcam.jpg


----------



## Pek (20 Dez 2010 às 10:51)

Una gráfica de la estación de Palencia-Autilla del Pino en que se ve perfectamente cómo desde la tarde-noche de ayer se empieza a producir la llegada de una masa de aire más cálido de procedencia atlántica al valle medio del Duero:








 Por Algete, ahora mismo, 4,6 ºC


----------



## Ferreiro (20 Dez 2010 às 14:43)

Boas. Agora na Corunha 15ºC. 

O resto de Espanha está assim, dados de AEMET das 15:00

Madrid 8,0C (7,7ºC no aeroporto)
Barcelona 14,2ºC
Valencia 17,1ºC
Sevilla 14,1ºC
Santander 13,6ºC

A capital provincial mais fría as 15:00 é León com 5,6ºC. Palencia 7,4ºC.


----------



## Veterano (20 Dez 2010 às 15:08)

Ferreiro disse:


> Boas. Agora na Corunha 15ºC.
> 
> O resto de Espanha está assim, dados de AEMET das 15:00
> 
> ...



  A partir de 4ª-5ª feira, torna  a esfriar por um par de dias...


----------



## Meteo Caldas (20 Dez 2010 às 21:43)

Boa Noite

Dia marcado pela chuva moderada que caiu durante a madrugada e que rendeu *8,8mm*.O resto do dia foi de céu muito nublado com algumas timidas abertas.

Destaque tambem para a temperatura que voltou aos dois digitos depois de um longo periodo de ausencia,*10,4°C* 

Agora sigo com Céu muito nublado.
Temperatura *7,0°C*
Humidade *65%*
Vento _fraco_ de *Sudoeste*


----------



## Pek (21 Dez 2010 às 00:41)

Impresionantes las desviaciones y anomalías sobre la temperatura normal de la semana del 12 al 18 de diciembre en gran parte de Europa. En Iberia nos hemos quedado bastante más cerca de la "normalidad". En las Islas Británicas la anomalía en los días entre el 11 y el 16 de diciembre no ha sido tan grande como en otras zonas de Europa, pero a partir de ese día se ha vuelto a disparar, lo que pasa es que eso ya no se ve reflejado en el primer mapa que aquí dejo (se ve mejor en las gráficas de abajo):






 Anomalía de las temperaturas en lo que llevamos de diciembre (notable también lo del noreste de Turquía y la región del Cáucaso)







 Ejemplos concretos:

-Dublín







-Chartres







Offtopic: Curioso e impresionante cómo sobredimensionan y distorsionan los tamaños de los países según nos desplazamos hacia el norte los mapas hechos con las distintas proyecciones cilíndricas (ésta parece ser la proyección cilíndrica de Miller, una modificación basada en la proyección de Mercator). ¡Países notablemente más pequeños en la realidad que España, parecen el doble de grandes que ésta!  Bueno, tampoco hay que extrañarse, con esta última proyección (la de Mercator) Groenlandia "parece" tener el tamaño de África, cuando en realidad es *14* veces menor  (con la de Miller la cosa no es tan exageradamente bestial pero casi...).


----------



## nimboestrato (21 Dez 2010 às 03:47)

Estou fascinado  com o frio tão a Ocidente.
Tão Atlântico dentro.
Os súbditos da rainha por vezes são bafejados.
Agora os republicanos irlandeses , esses,
devem estar estontecidos com tantos dias tão inusitados...
Depois do colapso bancário , um frio que , será preciso recuar muitas décadas ,  para poder ser comparado  com algo semelhante...
Para uns, compensação.
Para outros : que mais nos irá acontecer?
Grande Outono ( um pouco por toda a Europa Ocidental) que hoje acaba...(23h ,38 m)...
Venha de lá o Inverno...


----------



## Meteo Caldas (21 Dez 2010 às 10:00)

Bom Dia

Foi um Outono rigoroso este,grande quantidade de neve e frio intenso. 

O Inverno tudo indica que seguira o mesmo caminho,veremos  

Sigo este primeiro dia de Inverno com céu muito nublado.

Temperatura Minima *0,2°C*
Temperatura Actual *3,1°C*
Humidade Actual *83%*
Vento Nulo


----------



## rozzo (21 Dez 2010 às 12:11)

Incrível, praticamente uma semana depois, mantem-se uma fantástica camada de neve nas praias Italianas da região de Rimini, no Adriático!  

















Ai a inveja..


----------



## Pek (21 Dez 2010 às 12:20)

Por Algete ahora mismo 7,9 ºC y lluvia. Casi 20 mm en el episodio 

 La cota de nieve en la Comunidad de Madrid desesperantemente alta (más de lo que pensaba y de lo que se preveía), más allá de los 2000 msnm. Irá bajando próximamente...

 En los Pirineos Aragoneses, en cambio, cotas más contenidas de lo esperado con nieve incluso por debajo de los 900 msnm. La cota irá subiendo algo en las próximas horas, pero parece que no se va a disparar

Castejón de Sos (900 m)





Benasque (1100 m)





Y ya a más altitud...

Formigal





Renclusa. Tras la pérdida de una parte del espesor de nieve durante el tremendo episodio de hace unos días de advección de aire casi subtropical, vuelve a recuperar poco a poco el "terreno" perdido:





Por cierto, estos días en Pineta (estación oficial de AEMET a 1240 m) hemos tenido lo siguiente (mínima y máxima en ºC):

- Día 18: -11,5 ºC; -7,0 ºC
- Día 19: -11,5 ºC; -5,0 ºC
- Día 20: -13,0 ºC: ...

Todo esto con no demasiada nieve en el suelo: 16 cm según la pértiga de AEMET. Un tremendo congelador este valle oscense.

En ciudades importantes ibéricas hoje às 12:00. Irán subiendo esos valores...:

- León:.... 3,8 ºC
- Soria:.... 3,5 ºC
- Reinosa: 3,1 ºC


----------



## stormy (21 Dez 2010 às 12:30)

Por Viena, Kagran, a temperatura nao sobe dos 2° desde dia 18 e já atingiu -12°.....tenho cerca de 15cm de neve no solo desde dia 18 ( quando nevou pela ultima vez)...

Hoje e amanha talvez caiam alguns flocos, já que dia 23 e 24 deverá chover....mas nesses dias já estarei de volta


----------



## stormy (21 Dez 2010 às 15:14)

Por Viena, -0.3° e nevoeiro....


----------



## N_Fig (21 Dez 2010 às 17:09)

Pek disse:


> Impresionantes las desviaciones y anomalías sobre la temperatura normal de la semana del 12 al 18 de diciembre en gran parte de Europa. En Iberia nos hemos quedado bastante más cerca de la "normalidad". En las Islas Británicas la anomalía en los días entre el 11 y el 16 de diciembre no ha sido tan grande como en otras zonas de Europa, pero a partir de ese día se ha vuelto a disparar, lo que pasa es que eso ya no se ve reflejado en el primer mapa que aquí dejo (se ve mejor en las gráficas de abajo):



As Penhas Douradas resolveram ser do contra e são a única região da Europa com anomalia positiva.
Mas realmente tem sido uma semana muito fria, principalmente na Europa de Leste.


----------



## FTerroso (21 Dez 2010 às 19:45)

Meteo Caldas disse:


> Bom Dia
> 
> Foi um Outono rigoroso este,grande quantidade de neve e frio intenso.
> 
> ...



Meteo Caldas,

Parece que teremos sorte. Previsao de boa neve para a vespera de Natal e tb no Natal aqui pra mim e ai para Geneve tb.


----------



## Meteo Caldas (21 Dez 2010 às 20:22)

FTerroso disse:


> Meteo Caldas,
> 
> Parece que teremos sorte. Previsao de boa neve para a vespera de Natal e tb no Natal aqui pra mim e ai para Geneve tb.



Sim FTerroso,vai voltar a neve no dia 24  Vamos ter um Natal Branco tambem  A Surpresa ja comeca a ser é quando nao neva 

Por aqui chove sem parar desde as *15h*.
Chuva Fraca,acumulados *8,4mm* até ao momento.

Temperatura Actual *3,2°C*
Humidade Actual *97%*
Vento Nulo


----------



## J.S. (21 Dez 2010 às 23:10)

*5 dia tx < 0 C e 20 cm de neve. 5 dias com neve.*

Hoje, outra vez 5 cm de novo. So 30 km ao sul da minha cidade 
+0,3 ate +0,5 C! Mas aqui temos muito sorte. A temperatura fui sempre -0,5. Ontem, os 17 horas -9 C ja com nevoeiro! MAs depois,mais vento e vuvens e subida da temperatura. No centro do pais -17 C no Leystad KNMI.

Hoje: nevoeiro e neve tambem!


----------



## nimboestrato (22 Dez 2010 às 03:49)

[/URL]  Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/IMG]

Que frio …
Madrugada de extremos na Escócia, norte da Irlanda ( !!!) , norte da Alemanha, Dinamarca e toda a Escandinávia…no Báltico , norte da Polónia  e Rússia  europeia ,o costume.
Já não bastava o que já houve…
Que Dezembro…
Os milhões de pessoas,que nesta altura do ano ,
 na Europa, precisam dos aviões  para gozo de férias com a sua tribo, lembrar-se-ão para toda a vida deste mês que
surpreendeu...
Há 15 dias quem afiançasse tal desmesura , seria apelidado imediatamente de louco...


----------



## Pek (22 Dez 2010 às 11:43)

Impresionantes los valores mínimos esta noche por la Comunidad de Madrid y, en general (aunque no salga en el mapa) todo el interior de España 

Estamos hablando de una desviación positiva de más de 10 ºC respecto a lo usual en estas fechas. La masa atlantica de aire cálido está haciendo de las suyas Y de nieve mejor ni hablamos puesto que el aspecto del Sistema Central en la región madrileña es absolutamente terrible y desolador (sólo por encima de los 2000 m en ciertas zonas hay "algo medio decente"...) 






Buen cambio van a dar las cosas para el día de Nochebuena...


----------



## Pek (22 Dez 2010 às 12:07)

Por el Pirineo la cota de nieve ha subido bastante con respecto a ayer y anda ahora mismo por los 1700-1800 m. (ayer llegó a cuajar la nieve a 600 m.) A pesdar de eso todavía no se ha quitado toda la nieve en zonas a 900 m de altura como Castejón de Sos. Se supone que en breve la cota empezará a bajar...:






En la Renclusa siguen a lo suyo... A falta de nieve y frío en cotas bajas en Iberia, de momento nos tenemos que conformar con esto 






En el seguimiento que he hecho estos días de la estación de AEMET de Pineta (1240 m) añado algunos nuevos valores:

- Día 18: -11,5 ºC; -7,0 ºC
- Día 19: -11,5 ºC; -5,0 ºC
- Día 20: -13,0 ºC; -0,8 ºC
- Día 21:  -7,2 ºC; ...

Espesor de la nieve el día 21: 20 cm.


----------



## Meteo Caldas (22 Dez 2010 às 12:12)

Bom Dia

Encerrei o dia de ontem com *11,2mm* acumulados.
A chuva prosseguiu toda a madrugada parando por volta das 06.00am.

Acumulados no dia de hoje *16,6mm* até ao momento.

Agora sigo com céu muito nublado com abertas.

Temperatura Minima *3,0°C*
Temperatura Actual *5,4°C*
Humidade Actual *93%*
Vento Nulo


----------



## Pek (22 Dez 2010 às 14:40)

Comienza a bajar la cota de nieve. Por Ávila ya está a 1500 metros. Ahora que lo pienso, madre mía como está la cosa por el Central, que nos tengamos que alegrar porque a finales de diciembre nieva (y sin cuajar) a 1500 m... Vaya tela






 Bueno, vendrán tiempos mejores y no a mucho tardar


----------



## N_Fig (22 Dez 2010 às 14:45)

Pek disse:


> Impresionantes los valores mínimos esta noche por la Comunidad de Madrid y, en general (aunque no salga en el mapa) todo el interior de España
> 
> Estamos hablando de una desviación positiva de más de 10 ºC respecto a lo usual en estas fechas. La masa atlantica de aire cálido está haciendo de las suyas Y de nieve mejor ni hablamos puesto que el aspecto del Sistema Central en la región madrileña es absolutamente terrible y desolador (sólo por encima de los 2000 m en ciertas zonas hay "algo medio decente"...) :



Qual é a média das mínimas de Madrid em dezembro?


----------



## Pek (22 Dez 2010 às 15:19)

N_Fig disse:


> Qual é a média das mínimas de Madrid em dezembro?



 Pues mira, según zonas, lo usual para los últimos días de diciembre y primeros de enero (que suele ser la época más fría del año en la región madrileña fuera de grandes altitudes) es (sin meter zonas montañosas en sentido estricto):

Zona de Aranjuez-Vega del Tajo (sur): -1 a -2 ºC
Vegas del este de la capital: -0,5 a -1 ºC
Rampas y valles serranos del norte-noroeste: -1 a -3 ºC (según zonas)
Paramos del sureste: -0,5 a -2 ºC (según zonas)
Zona oeste: -0,5 a -1 ºC
Extremo suroeste: en torno a 1 ºC 
Ya fuera de la Comunidad de Madrid hay zonas con medias de las mínimas de -5 a -6 ºC (entorno de Cantalojas, en la provincia de Guadalajara). En el mapa que colgué tienen 5 ºC. 

En cuanto a Madrid capital y entorno más próximo, las mínimas dependen de la mayor o menor influencia de la isla de calor. Hay barrios muy centrales en que lo usual va de los 1,5 a 2 ºC con gran isla de calor, y otros mejor situados como Puerta de Hierro en que la media de las mínimas de finales de diciembre-primeros de enero se sitúa entre -1,5 ºC y -2 ºC. Lo más normal podríamos decir que se sitúa en el entorno de los 0 a 0,5 ºC de media.


----------



## Pek (22 Dez 2010 às 17:14)




----------



## N_Fig (22 Dez 2010 às 22:37)

Pek disse:


> Pues mira, según zonas, lo usual para los últimos días de diciembre y primeros de enero (que suele ser la época más fría del año en la región madrileña fuera de grandes altitudes) es (sin meter zonas montañosas en sentido estricto):
> 
> Zona de Aranjuez-Vega del Tajo (sur): -1 a -2 ºC
> Vegas del este de la capital: -0,5 a -1 ºC
> ...



Por acaso pensava que fossem mais baixas... À volta dos -5ºC...


----------



## Pek (23 Dez 2010 às 00:26)

N_Fig disse:


> Por acaso pensava que fossem mais baixas... À volta dos -5ºC...



 -5 ºC de media de las mínimas sólo se da en puntos muy concretos y fríos de zonas de cierta altitud (no me refiero a alta montaña) de la región madrileña. Hay que entender que una media de las mínimas para un mes invernal de -5 ºC es un valor bajísimo, incluso para otras muchas zonas europeas. Ejemplos (medias de las mínimas en el mes más frío en ºC):

- Londres:.................. 1,8 ºC
- Bruselas:................. 0,7 ºC
- Amsterdam:.............. 0,5 ºC
- Lyon:...................... 0,1 ºC 
- Berlín:..................... -1,9 ºC
- Copenhague:............ -2,0 ºC
- Viena-Hohe Warte:... -2,0 ºC
- Belgrado:................ -2,3 ºC
- Munich:.................... -3,7 ºC
- Budapest:............... -4,0 ºC
- Varsovia:................ -4,8 ºC
- Estocolmo:.............. -5,0 ºC


 Y más bajos aún:

- Oslo:....................... -6,8 ºC
- Tallinn:.................... -7,5 ºC
- Kiev:....................... -8,2 ºC
....
- Moscú:.................... -12,3 ºC

 Distinto es si de lo que hablamos es de las medias de las mínimas absolutas mensuales...

Y también es distinto si de lo que hablamos es de si -5 ºC (y menos) son "comunes" en la región madrileña. Entonces te diría que sí, que se producen con frecuencia (mucha en algunas zonas) y que resultan bastante familiares para el común de los habitantes (salvo los de los barrios mas centrales de la capital fuertemente afectados por la isla de calor. En este caso son más raros); vamos, que a nadie le sorprende levantarse e ir al trabajo una mañana cualquiera de invierno a esa temperatura (y en mi pueblo madrileño menos aún y con temperaturas más bajas). Otra cosa es que los -5 ºC resulten la temperatura de cada mañana de principios de enero de media, eso no (salvo en puntos concretos como ya he comentado); porque además hay que tener en cuenta que hay días nublados, días con precipitaciones, etc, en que esas cifras son difíciles de alcanzar salvo entrada fría y tiran de la media hacia arriba. Cosas de medias, ya se sabe


----------



## Pek (23 Dez 2010 às 01:53)

Baja con buen caudal el Guadalquivir a su paso por Córdoba tras las últimas lluvias en Andalucía. Recordemos que ya se desbordó a primeros de mes. Fotos de *-FiReFoX-*, www.meteored.com:


----------



## AnDré (23 Dez 2010 às 01:58)

Pek disse:


> Baja con buen caudal el Guadalquivir a su paso por Córdoba tras las últimas lluvias en Andalucía. Recordemos que ya se desbordó a primeros de mes. Fotos de *-FiReFoX-*, www.meteored.com:



A 20 de Dezembro a bacia do Guadalquivir estava completamente saturada.







Precipitação acumulada desde 1 de Setembro:


----------



## Meteo Caldas (23 Dez 2010 às 11:16)

Bom dia

Precipitacao Acumulada ontem *16,6mm*
Hoje sigo com Céu Muito Nublado sem precipitaçao registada.

Temperatura Minima *3,5°C*
Temperatura Actual *4,7°C*
Humidade Actual *93%*
Vento Nulo


----------



## Pek (23 Dez 2010 às 11:31)

Muchas gracias por colgar los mapas, AnDré. Vienen perfectos para explicar la situación 

 Por otra parte












 Y la cota sigue bajando...


----------



## Pek (23 Dez 2010 às 13:16)

Ávila (12:50 hora portuguesa). Foto de *Pepeavilenho* (www.meteored.com) 






Por otra parte nada del otro mundo, que todo hay que decirlo...


----------



## Pek (23 Dez 2010 às 14:10)

Sigue nevando con intensidad en el Valle Alto del Lozoya...







  ...y comienza a nevar en mi pueblo (Valle Medio del Lozoya)


----------



## Ferreiro (23 Dez 2010 às 15:14)

8,4ºC na Corunha agora. 

No resto de Espanha a capital provincial mais fria è Avila, cidade a 1130 metros, com -0,4ºC e a mais quente Murcia com 16,6ºC.
Madrid 7,0ºC
Barcelona 15,4ºC


----------



## Pek (23 Dez 2010 às 16:56)

Ahora viajemos más al norte y tenemos la webcam de Sotres, un pueblo asturiano a 1000 msnm que ofrece esta imagen:






 Tampoco es gran cosa para lo que puede darse por allí. Así estaba ese pueblo en marzo de 2005 


























Fonte: www.foropicos.net

Cambiando de lugar, en Madrid a las 16:00 tenemos:

- Madrid-Ciudad Universitaria: 5,6 ºC
- Madrid-Retiro:.................. 6,4 ºC
- Madrid-Barajas:................ 7,0 ºC

Ahora mismo:

- Algete:.......................... 4,3 ºC
- Buitrago-DGT:................. 0,8 ºC y nieva sin cuajar.


Problemas de tráfico por incidencias meteorológicas ahora mismo (casi todas ellas por nieve). Fonte: Dirección General de Tráfico






P.D.: El ofrecer datos de zonas por encima de 1000 metros en España no es raro (al menos no muy raro) puesto que aproximadamente el 20% de su territorio (unos 100.000 km2; más superficie que todo Portugal) están por encima de los 1000 m. Resulta incluso más raro en términos de superficie lo que sucede por debajo de los 200 m, ya que sólo supone el 11% del país; por más que la mayor parte de la población y algunas de las principales ciudades se concentren en esta última zona altitudinal.


----------



## J.S. (23 Dez 2010 às 18:21)

Pek disse:


> -5 ºC de media de las mínimas sólo se da en puntos muy concretos y fríos de zonas de cierta altitud (no me refiero a alta montaña) de la región madrileña. Hay que entender que una media de las mínimas para un mes invernal de -5 ºC es un valor bajísimo, incluso para otras muchas zonas europeas. Ejemplos (medias de las mínimas en el mes más frío en ºC):
> 
> - Londres:.................. 1,8 ºC
> - Bruselas:................. 0,7 ºC
> ...



Pek, do you have any official weahterstation data for the temperatures you mention in Spain, I come no lower on any official station than -1 or may be -2 in Soria etc. Madrid: I always saw values of +2 or +3 at most airports as january minimum. So excuse me but I find these -5 C values anywhere below 1500m not credible at face value.

Also: I hope you compare the same data. For instance: Amsterdam Schipho; Airport is the data from -1971-2000. Kobenhavn you mention is 1961-1990 or 1951-1980. That is real difference. The average for Schiphol from 1951-1980 was -0,6 C. That is quite a difference.

And the most terrible comparison for us are those january's prior to 1850. Nowadays we have +2,8 C. We had 0,3 C as the usal average .That is a notable difference...


----------



## Pek (23 Dez 2010 às 19:38)

J.S. disse:


> Pek, do you have any official weahterstation data for the temperatures you mention in Spain, I come no lower on any official station than -1 or may be -2 in Soria etc. Madrid: I always saw values of +2 or +3 at most airports as january minimum. So excuse me but I find these -5 C values anywhere below 1500m not credible at face value.


Sí, tengo muchos, muchísimos datos!!! 

Por partes:

Los valores que me das para el aeropuerto de Madrid de media de las mínimas de enero son un clamoroso error (2 ºC en todo caso es un valor válido para estaciones de los barrios más centrales de la capital altamente afectados por la isla de calor, tal y como dije en el anterior post). El valor oficial (71-00) es de *0,3 ºC* en Madrid-Barajas, el principal aeropuerto de la capital y de España y la gran estación de referencia para Madrid:

http://www.aemet.es/es/elclima/datosclimatologicos/valoresclimatologicos?l=3129&k=mad

Los -5 ºC puedes creértelos porque son reales en el entorno de la región madrileña (en puntos muy concretos). Ya lo puse en el tópic de Cantalojas. La estación no es oficial pero sí es seria

http://www.meteopt.com/forum/europa/estamos-de-suerte-4843.html 


Oficiales en la Comunidad de Madrid y alrededores cercanos (media de las mínimas del mes más frío en ºC. Y la media de finales de diciembre+principios de enero (que es de lo que estaba hablando), si la hubiera, sería más fría que ésta). No son series coincidentes pero para hecerse una idea sirven:

Boalo-Cerceda "Pozuelo" (960 m):..... -2,7 ºC (1961-1980)
Navalagamella "Medialdea" (850 m):.. -3,6 ºC (1961-1980)
Aranzueque (694 m):..................... -2,7 ºC (1971-2003)
Aranjuez-Las Cabezadas (490 m):.... -1,2 ºC (1970-1993)
Carabaña "Los Parrales" (625 m):..... -1,6 ºC (1970-1995)
Ambite de Tajuña (682 m):............. -1,6 ºC (1961-1980)
Madrid-Puerta de Hierro (630 m):..... -1,5 ºC (1969-1990)
...

Y más que me faltan... Pero es que no tengo mucho tiempo ahora. Si estás interesado luego te pongo más que tengo muchos datos

Fíjate en la media de las mínimas absolutas mensuales y anual de Madrid-Puerta del Hierro en ºC (una estación en un barrio de Madrid capital, no un pueblo alejado) Nota: El primer número y letra es la clave de la estación.:

Madrid 'PUERTA DE HIERRO' 	3194I   -9.2  -8.1  -6.7  -2.8  0.4  5.1  8.8  8.3  3.5  -1.5  -6.9  -8.9  Anual: -11.1 

Lo de ponerte estaciones de otros puntos de España si quieres te lo voy poniendo poco a poco que son muchas y las tengo en publicaciones y libros, que lo hace todo más lento.

Con respecto a lo de Copenhague tienes razón, lo puse deprisa y corriendo de los datos oficiales de la Organización Meteorológica Mundial. No pretendía con ello ser absolutamente exhaustivo, sólo generar una imagen aproximada, rápida y fidedigna sobre lo que son las medias de las mínimas en distintas ciudades europeas para así hacer ver que los -5 ºC de media de las mínimas es un valor muy muy bajo al alcance de no demasiadas urbes. Todo ello al respecto de lo que había comentado N_Fig. Por cierto, el dato de Copenhague es de 1961-1990.

Saludos 

P.D.: A lo mejor es mejor pasar este diálogo a otro tópico para no desviar demasiado el tópico de seguimiento- ¿Al de diversidad climática, tal vez? Se lo dejo a los moderadores que decidan


----------



## Ferreiro (23 Dez 2010 às 19:49)

O clima de Espanha nao è assim de frio. Como sempre sao dados parciais e escollidos de sitios "raros" a muita altitude e as veces sao Medições nao oficiais e que nao representan o maioria do clima espanhol.

A temperatura na region de Madrid, com dados oficiais está na paxina de AEMET

http://www.aemet.es/es/elclima/datosclimatologicos/valoresclimatologicos?k=mad

A temperatura minima media do mes de janeiro
Madrid cidade 667 metros 2,6ºC
Madrid aeroporto 609 metros 0,3ºC
Madrid Getafe 617 metros 1,0ºC
Navacerrada 1894 metros -3,1ºC

A temperatura maxima media do mes de janeiro è moi elevada, mesmo com case 2000 metros de altitude
Madrid cidade 9,7ºC
Madrid aeroporto 10,6ºC
Madrid Getafe 10,4ºC
Navacerrada 2,0ºC


----------



## Ferreiro (23 Dez 2010 às 19:55)

Incluso as cidades españolas a maior altitude sao moi temperadas.

Dados oficiais de AEMET do mes de janeiro, com a minima e a maxima

Avila 1130 metros -1,5ºC  7,0ºC 
Soria 1082 metros   -1,5ºC  7,4ºC 
Teruel 900 metros -2,1ºC  9,3ºC 

Somentes as noites sao un pouco frias pola frecuencia dos ceus sem nubes e a altitude, mais polo día sao absurdamente quentes.

Se os europeos olham para as webcams destas cidades verificaran que quase sempre están sem neve.


----------



## N_Fig (23 Dez 2010 às 19:58)

Ferreiro disse:


> O clima de Espanha nao è assim de frio. Como sempre sao dados de sitios "raros" a muita altitude e case sempre en medicioes nao oficiais e que nao representan o maioria do clima espanhol.
> 
> A temperatura na region de Madrid, com dados oficiais está na paxina de AEMET
> 
> ...



Pensava que fossem mais baixas, mas realmente também não é assim tão alto. Principalmente para quem mais 5ºC de temperatura nesse mês.


----------



## Meteo Caldas (23 Dez 2010 às 20:00)

Boa Noite

Céu muito nublado durante todo o dia.

Temperatura Maxima *5,5°C*
Temperatura Actual *4,5°C*
Humidade Actual *95%*
Vento Nulo


Amanha CHUVA durante a manha e *Neve* a partir do fim da tarde


----------



## Pek (23 Dez 2010 às 20:02)

Insisto: Oficiales de AEMET y mira las altitudes

*Oficiales *en la Comunidad de Madrid y alrededores cercanos (media de las mínimas del mes más frío en ºC. Y la media de finales de diciembre+principios de enero (que es de lo que estaba hablando), si la hubiera, sería más fría que ésta). No son series coincidentes pero para hecerse una idea sirven:

Boalo-Cerceda "Pozuelo" (960 m):..... -2,7 ºC (1961-1980)
Navalagamella "Medialdea" (850 m):.. -3,6 ºC (1961-1980)
Aranzueque (694 m):..................... -2,7 ºC (1971-2003)
Aranjuez-Las Cabezadas (490 m):.... -1,2 ºC (1970-1993)
Carabaña "Los Parrales" (625 m):..... -1,6 ºC (1970-1995)
Ambite de Tajuña (682 m):............. -1,6 ºC (1961-1980)
Madrid-Puerta de Hierro (630 m):..... -1,5 ºC (1969-1990)

 Lo de las máximas es otro asunto en el que SÍ puedo estar más de acuerdo. Aunque no es igual en todas partes, desde luego.

 La página de AEMET ofrece ridiculamente pocas estaciones (sólo las más conocidas o famosas). Hay INFINITAS más en cada región!!!


----------



## Ferreiro (23 Dez 2010 às 20:10)

Pek disse:


> Insisto: Oficiales de AEMET y mira las altitudes
> 
> *Oficiales *en la Comunidad de Madrid y alrededores cercanos (media de las mínimas del mes más frío en ºC. Y la media de finales de diciembre+principios de enero (que es de lo que estaba hablando), si la hubiera, sería más fría que ésta). No son series coincidentes pero para hecerse una idea sirven:
> 
> ...



Tes unha obsesao por demostrarlles aos nosos vicinhos que o noso clima español è máis frío do que é realmente, que de verdade xa resulta patoloxico.


----------



## Pek (23 Dez 2010 às 20:11)

Ferreiro disse:


> Como sempre sao dados parciais e escollidos de sitios "raros" a muita altitude e as veces sao Medições nao oficiais e que nao representan o maioria do clima espanhol.


 Es decir, el otro día me pides disculpas y hoy vuelves a lo mismo. Yo flipo. Tienes una manera de simplificar y generalizar el clima terrorífica. Allá tú.

 ¡Yo he definido el clima (media de las mínimas de finales de diciembre-principios de enero) de una comarca entera! No sólo el de la ciudad de Madrid. Ni tampoco el de las zonas montañosas con estaciones colocadas en lugares en que apenas se almacena el frío para dar buenas mínimas.

 La verdad es que no sé ni para que me esfuerzo...


----------



## Ferreiro (23 Dez 2010 às 20:14)

Pek disse:


> Es decir, el otro día me pides disculpas y hoy vuelves a lo mismo. Yo flipo. Tienes una manera de simplificar y generalizar el clima terrorífica. Allá tú.
> 
> ¡Yo he definido el clima (media de las mínimas de finales de diciembre-principios de enero) de una comarca entera! No sólo el de la ciudad de Madrid. Ni tampoco el de las zonas montañosas con estaciones colocadas en lugares en que apenas se almacena el frío para dar buenas mínimas.
> 
> La verdad es que no sé ni para que me esfuerzo...



Sempre buscas excusas cando os dados nao sao do teu agrado?: que se está horriblemente situada, que se è uma grande cidade, que se nao se almacena frio para boas minimas...  

A xente nao è estupida. Nao lles podes presentar o clima espanhol como se nas nosas cidades tiveramos as mesmas temperaturas que en Oslo ou Berlín.

Como lles podes dicir aos nosos vicinhos que os madrilenhos van ao traballo habitualmente com uma temperatura en inverno de -5ºC, cando a media das minimas do mes mais frio dentro da cidade è de 2ºC e no aeroporto, fora da cidade, è de 0,3ºC? Estás dando informacao que nao è certa, e calquera podeo comprobar na páxina de AEMET!!!!


----------



## Pek (23 Dez 2010 às 20:20)

Ferreiro disse:


> Tes unha obsesao por demostrarlles aos nosos vicinhos que o noso clima español è máis frío do que é realmente, que de verdade que isto resulta patoloxico.





¡Pero si yo no me invento nada! Si son datos oficiales!!! El problema es que tú no tienes *NI IDEA* del clima español. Conoces cuatro chorradas y cuatro datos oficiales y pretendes enseñarme algo y decir que eso es lo cierto teniendo yo muchísimos más y llevándo estudiándolo años?

Yo FLIPO (muy castizo todo esto).

Y no es por el frío, también podría hacerlo con el calor, que también tengo otro montón de datos oficiales. Sólo que no tengo tiempo para todo y me gusta más romper el tópico de la Iberia siemprecálida que suele haber. Pero es eso, cuestión de tiempo!

No sé ni qué decir, francamente.


----------



## Ferreiro (23 Dez 2010 às 20:26)

Pek disse:


> ¡Pero si yo no me invento nada! Si son datos oficiales!!! El problema es que tú no tienes *NI IDEA* del clima español. Conoces cuatro chorradas y cuatro datos oficiales y pretendes enseñarme algo y decir que eso es lo cierto teniendo yo muchísimos más y llevándo estudiándolo años?



Cuatro chorradas... que precisamente sao os dados oficiais da agencia meteorologica espanhola, isto e surrealista.


----------



## Pek (23 Dez 2010 às 20:29)

Ferreiro disse:


> Como lles podes dicir aos nosos vicinhos que os madrilenhos van ao traballo habitualmente com uma temperatura en inverno de -5ºC, cando a media das minimas do mes mais frio dentro da cidade è de 2ºC e no aeroporto, fora da cidade, è de 0,3ºC? Estás dando informacao que nao è certa, e calquera podeo comprobar na páxina de AEMET!!!!



No he dicho eso. He dicho que les son familiares y que a nadie le sorprenden y eso es así. Vente a vivir a Algete, Colmenar Viejo, Majadahonda, etc. y me cuentas

Y también he dicho que en el interior de la ciudad son raros

No tengo nada más que decir a alguien que no conoce nada el clima de que está hablando


----------



## Bergidum (23 Dez 2010 às 20:30)

Ferreiro, no creo que tengas razón en tus argumentaciones, Pek no se inventa los datos, están disponibles para todos en internet. En tu paraíso de clima oceánico no puedes entender una Iberia tan fría o más, a veces, que nuestros vecinos del norte (menos este invierno, claro...)


----------



## Pek (23 Dez 2010 às 20:30)

Ferreiro disse:


> Cuatro chorradas... que precisamente sao os dados oficiais da agencia meteorologica espanhola, isto e surrealista.



¡¡PERO QUE LOS QUE YO HE PUESTO TAMBIÉN SON OFICIALES Y SON MUCHAS MÁS ESTACIONES!!

¿Puedes entender eso o no?


----------



## Pek (23 Dez 2010 às 20:31)

Bergidum disse:


> Ferreiro, no creo que tengas razón en tus argumentaciones, Pek no se inventa los datos, están disponibles para todos en internet. En tu paraíso de clima oceánico no puedes entender una Iberia tan fría o más, a veces, que nuestros vecinos del norte (menos este invierno, claro...)


 Gracias, Bergidum. Menos mal que has aparecido por aquí porque ya me estaba volviendo loco


----------



## Ferreiro (23 Dez 2010 às 20:42)

Pek disse:


> Gracias, Bergidum. Menos mal que has aparecido por aquí porque ya me estaba volviendo loco



Pois si, estan dispoñibles en Internet...... os dados que publica a web de AEMET. 

Madrid:

http://www.aemet.es/es/elclima/datosclimatologicos/valoresclimatologicos?k=mad

Castilla e Leon (cidades de Avila, Soria, Burgos, Segovia......:

http://www.aemet.es/es/elclima/datosclimatologicos/valoresclimatologicos?k=cle

As cidades a 1000 metros de altitude tem uma temperatura media en janeiro de 3ºC em Soria e Avila, Segovia 4ºC !!! E iso que sao cidades pequenas, com pouca poboacao.

Invito a os nosos vicinhos a que os verifiquen 

Todo o contrario do que Pek fala. A quen lle creemos, a Pek ou a Agencia Española de Meteorología?


----------



## Veterano (23 Dez 2010 às 21:10)

Ferreiro disse:


> Todo o contrario do que Pek fala. A quen lle creemos, a Pek ou a Agencia Española de Meteorología?



 Gosto de observar os dados que o Pek nos disponibiliza, acredito neles! Mas também tenho de acreditar nos dados da AEMet, claro.

 E também observo a tua informação, Ferreiro.

 Não podemos todos conviver em paz?


----------



## Pek (23 Dez 2010 às 21:23)

Veterano disse:


> Gosto de observar os dados que o Pek nos disponibiliza, acredito neles! Mas também tenho de acreditar nos dados da AEMet, claro.



En este caso TODOS los datos que estoy ofreciendo son oficiales de AEMET. Lo que hay que entender es que hay muchísimas estaciones oficiales de la agencia (y ya no digamos de otros organismos) y no sólo las "cuatro" que salen en su web.

También hay que entender que una estación se representa a sí misma y que no se puede generalizar el clima de una zona a partir de ella y mucho menos el clima de una comarca de varios miles de km2 a partir de tres estaciones.

Es todo lo que tengo que decir


----------



## Veterano (23 Dez 2010 às 21:30)

Pek disse:


> En este caso TODOS los datos que estoy ofreciendo son oficiales de AEMET.



  Sendo assim, não vejo motivo para desconfiança.

  A mim agrada-me a possibilidade de, neste Fórum, ter acesso a variadas informações sobre o que se passa em Espanha, em termos de temperatura.


----------



## AnDré (23 Dez 2010 às 21:37)

Todos sabemos das especificidades de cada lugar.
Em Portugal continental, a nossa estação oficial mais alta está a 1380m de altitude, e no alto de um monte exposta ao vento de todos os quadrantes.
Quantos vales resguardados temos por esse país fora, cujas temperaturas mínimas serão bastante interessantes? Infelizmente não temos estações para as medir.

Mas agora fiquei curioso quando a essas diferenças tão grandes das mínimas em Madrid.
Têm algum mapa de Madrid com todas as estações marcadas?


----------



## Ferreiro (23 Dez 2010 às 21:40)

Eu não posso ler: los madrileños van a trabajar *habitualmente *con una temperatura de -5ºC, e quedar calado, porque nao e certo.
Na cidade de Madrid, a temperatura minima media en janeiro nao baixa de 2ºC!!!:
http://www.aemet.es/es/elclima/datosclimatologicos/valoresclimatologicos?l=3195&k=mad

Esa media ten como consecuencia que moi raras veces alcançan uma temperatura de -5ºC na cidade de Madrid, incluso no aeroporto, que está fora da cidade, poucas veces alcançan os -5ºC. E como proba podese consultar en calquera base de dados que neste 2010, que é un ano frío, no aeroporto de Madrid somentes alcançaron uma temperatura de -5ºC um dia en febreiro e outro mais en janeiro. Mais outro día que leva agora en dezembrO.

http://www.ogimet.com/cgi-bin/gsynres?ind=08221&ano=2010&mes=3&day=3&hora=18&min=0&ndays=30

http://www.ogimet.com/cgi-bin/gsynres?ind=08221&ano=2010&mes=1&day=31&hora=18&min=0&ndays=30


----------



## Pek (23 Dez 2010 às 21:49)

AnDré disse:


> Mas agora fiquei curioso quando a essas diferenças tão grandes das mínimas em Madrid.
> Têm algum mapa de Madrid com todas as estações marcadas?



Luego te lo hago y os cuento más cosas que ahora no puedo


----------



## N_Fig (23 Dez 2010 às 21:56)

Eh lá que grande discussão que eu fui arranjar ao fazer uma perguntinha inocente sobre mínimas em Madrid... Enfim, fiquei espantado com a diferença de temperaturas tão grandes numa área tão +pequena...


----------



## Pek (23 Dez 2010 às 21:56)

Me autocito



Pek disse:


> Y también es distinto si de lo que hablamos es de si -5 ºC (y menos) *son "comunes" en la región madrileña.* Entonces te diría que sí, que se producen con frecuencia (mucha en algunas zonas) y que resultan bastante familiares para el común de los habitantes (*salvo los de los barrios mas centrales de la capital fuertemente afectados por la isla de calor. En este caso son más raros*); vamos, que *a nadie le sorprende* levantarse e ir al trabajo una mañana cualquiera de invierno a esa temperatura (y en mi pueblo madrileño menos aún y con temperaturas más bajas). *Otra cosa es que los -5 ºC resulten la temperatura de cada mañana de principios de enero* de media, *eso no* (salvo en puntos concretos como ya he comentado); porque además hay que tener en cuenta que hay días nublados, días con precipitaciones, etc, en que esas cifras son difíciles de alcanzar salvo entrada fría y tiran de la media hacia arriba. Cosas de medias, ya se sabe



Deja ya de manipular, por favor.
Estoy hablando de TODA la Comunidad de Madrid, no sólo de Madrid capital. Ahí digo que son *más raros*

¡¡Ya está bien!!


----------



## Pek (23 Dez 2010 às 21:57)

N_Fig disse:


> Enfim, fiquei espantado com a diferença de temperaturas tão grandes numa área tão +pequena...



Por algo digo que no se puede generalizar y que tenemos un territorio variadísimo


----------



## Ferreiro (23 Dez 2010 às 22:24)

As palabras textuales de Pek

Y también es distinto si *de lo que hablamos es de si -5 ºC (y menos) son "comunes" en la región madrileña. Entonces te diría que sí, **que se producen con frecuencia (mucha en algunas zonas) y que resultan bastante familiares para el común de los habitantes (salvo los de los barrios mas centrales de la capital fuertemente afectados por la isla de calor. En este caso son más raros)*; vamos, que a nadie le sorprende levantarse e ir al trabajo una mañana cualquiera de invierno a esa temperatura (y en mi pueblo madrileño menos aún y con temperaturas más bajas). 



 Tenho que reirme.

O aeroporto de Madrid, que nao está precisamente num barrio central da capital, nin siquera dentro da cidade, alcança os -5ºC uma o duas veces ao ano, nos anos mais frios como este pode chegar ate 3 veces ou 4 veces, e nos anos mais temperados nao chega nin uma sola vez aos -5ºc.

Un exemplo, pero hai muitos outros. 
Janeiro de 2008, minima -5º uma vez, mais maxima de 18ºC 4 veces!!!
http://www.ogimet.com/cgi-bin/gsodres?ind=082210-99999&ord=DIR&ano=2008&mes=01&day=31&ndays=31
Febreiro 2008 mínima -3ºC, maxima de 19ºC uma vez e maxima de 18ºC 2 veces!!
http://www.ogimet.com/cgi-bin/gsodres?ind=082210-99999&ord=DIR&ano=2008&mes=02&day=28&ndays=31

Atopanse moitos anos assim en Madrid.


----------



## Ferreiro (23 Dez 2010 às 22:46)

Pek disse:


> Ahora viajemos más al norte y tenemos la webcam de Sotres, un pueblo asturiano a 1000 msnm que ofrece esta imagen:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bonitas imaxes. Saben os europeos a outra parte da historia? 
Un par de semanas despois en Sotres nao quedaba case nada desa enorme cantidade de neve. Porque a altitude de 1000 metros en Espanha a neve nao dura no chao case nada. Por iso nao temos estacaos de esqui a menos de 1500 metros. Case todos os países de Europa as tenhem a uma altitude de 800 metros. Nos incluso a 1500 metros temos anos desastrosos en que muitas das nosas estacaos de esqui están pechadas por falta de neve case toda a temporada.

Logo de dous ou tres días xa nao quedará nada de neve nesa webcam de Sotres. Eu porei a webcam no seu momento.


----------



## Bergidum (23 Dez 2010 às 23:07)

¿Cuántas estaciones de esquí conoces a 800 m de altitud en Europa fuera de alguna escandinava?

Nadie dice que España sea el país más frío de Europa, y se le compara con países del entorno de Europa occidental, no se habla de Noruega o de Bielorrusia...

Por cierto, en Sotres ha habido años de varios meses de nieve cuajada...


----------



## Ferreiro (23 Dez 2010 às 23:13)

Bergidum disse:


> ¿Cuántas estaciones de esquí conoces a 800 m de altitud en Europa fuera de alguna escandinava?
> 
> Nadie dice que España sea el país más frío de Europa, y se le compara con países del entorno de Europa occidental, no se habla de Noruega o de Bielorrusia...
> 
> Por cierto, en Sotres ha habido años de varios meses de nieve cuajada...



En Sotres varios meses de nieve cuajada   Leo cada barbaridad. En unos días pondré la camara. Demostraré lo poco que dura la nieve en Sotres.

Yo soy aficionado al esquí. Conozco bien la estación de Leitariegos. He ido a esquiar alguna vez. No muchas porque innumerables fines de semana está cerrada por falta de nieve. Más veces cerrada la de Manzaneda en Ourense, ni la tengo en cuenta. Conozco bien toda la zona. Yo vivo en Coruña. Nací en Valdeorras al lado del Bierzo. 

Nao sabes nada de estacaos de esqui. Nos Carpatos e os Alpes muitas estacaos de esqui están a 700 metros. Escandinavia ao nivel do mar. Nos Balcanes aos 1000 metros.


----------



## Aristocrata (24 Dez 2010 às 00:51)

Bergidum disse:


> ¿Cuántas estaciones de esquí conoces a 800 m de altitud en Europa fuera de alguna escandinava?
> 
> 
> Por cierto, en Sotres ha habido años de varios meses de nieve cuajada...



Boa noite.

A estação de esqui da Serra da Estrela actualmente encontra-se a 1800 mts de altitude.
Mas na década de 60 (séc. XX) havia uma estação de esqui a menos de 1600 mts de altitude e por vezes com muito melhores condições de neve para a prática de esqui do que a actual estação.

As aldeias mais altas do actual Parque Nacional da Peneda-Gerês até aos anos 60 (séc. XX) estavam por vezes semanas ou meses debaixo de um manto de neve, em altitudes de 900\1000 mts.
Hoje em dia a neve ficar durante 1 semana é difícil...

Por isso, em zonas mais a norte em Espanha, não é de espantar que tal ocorra ou tenha ocorrido não há muito tempo. E quem sabe possa voltar a acontecer, sabendo nós que o clima é ciclíco, em anos vindouros?


----------



## Bergidum (24 Dez 2010 às 09:58)

Creo que no merece la pena seguir "discutiendo" contigo, Ferreiro. Hay crónicas de mediados del S XX donde se habla de esos varios meses de incomunicación por la nieve, y si conoces como dices tanto, sabrás que para salir de Sotres siempre se baja...

Yo también he visto "tus" estaciones de esquí maravillosas a baja altitud en Europa. Recuerdo Maribor (Eslovenia), con una cinta de nieve artificial celebrando hace años los campeonatos de Europa. Recuerdo un montón de años Garmisch Partenkirchen con sus saltos de esquí en iguales condiciones...
Años buenos y malos hay en todos los sitios, pero para ti en Iberia todo es malo y tropical...
Un saludo.


----------



## Ferreiro (24 Dez 2010 às 11:02)

Bergidum disse:


> Creo que no merece la pena seguir "discutiendo" contigo, Ferreiro. Hay crónicas de mediados del S XX donde se habla de esos varios meses de incomunicación por la nieve, y si conoces como dices tanto, sabrás que para salir de Sotres siempre se baja...
> 
> Yo también he visto "tus" estaciones de esquí maravillosas a baja altitud en Europa. Recuerdo Maribor (Eslovenia), con una cinta de nieve artificial celebrando hace años los campeonatos de Europa. Recuerdo un montón de años Garmisch Partenkirchen con sus saltos de esquí en iguales condiciones...
> Años buenos y malos hay en todos los sitios, pero para ti en Iberia todo es malo y tropical...
> Un saludo.



Garmisch estao a 700 metros de altitude. Ridiculo comparar essa estaçao dos Alpes com as estaçaos espanholas que estao no mellor dos casos a 1500 metros. Uma estaçao na Cantabrica ou nos Pirineos a 700 metros nao podería abrir as súas pistas mais que dous ou tres día do ano!!!

Nao sabes nada de estaçaos de esqui.


----------



## Ferreiro (24 Dez 2010 às 11:09)

Investiguei no foro Meteored do que tanto fala Pek. Atopei dados de estaçaos madrilenhas de localidades com pouca poboaçao. Entre elas uma da que fala muito. Buitrago de Lozoya.

Buitrago de Lozoya. Quase 1000 metros de altitude. Temperatura minima do mes de Janeiro -1,0ºC e temperatura maxima de janeiro 7,8ºC. Media do mes de janeiro 3,4ºC!!! E isso que os anos 50 e 60 foram mais fríos.


----------



## Dan (24 Dez 2010 às 11:13)

Ferreiro disse:


> Garmisch estao a 700 metros de altitude.



A localidade fica a 700m, mas não há por lá pistas a altitudes muito superiores a isso?


----------



## Meteo Caldas (24 Dez 2010 às 11:14)

Bom Dia

E a Neve estava com pressa e chegou mais cedo que o previsto  
Neva desde as 10h00 de maneira fraca,2 a 3 cm acumulados.
Nao se preve grandes quantidades mas esta previsto que caia até amanha à tarde,sempre em regime fraco.Uns 10cm ja nao era mau... 

Temperatura Actual 0,2°C
Humidade Actual 94%
Vento Fraco de Sul

http://www.hb9bza.net/netcam/netcam1.jpg

http://www.givrine.ch/webcam/netcam.jpg

http://www.iapc.ch/images/stories/webcam/LaBarillette.jpg


----------



## Ferreiro (24 Dez 2010 às 11:16)

O resto das localidades da regiao de Madrid.

Collado Villalba povo ao lado da serra de Madrid a 917 metros. Minima de janeiro de -0,2ºC  Maxima de janeiro 10,4ºC  Media do janeiro 5,1ºC 





Colmenar viejo 879 metros. Minima de janeiro 0,6ºC. Media de janeiro 4,4ºC !!!!

http://www.ucm.es/info/cif/station/es-colme.htm

Guadalix de la Sierra 850 metros. Minima de janeiro -0,1ºC  Media de janeiro 3,9ºC !!

http://www.ucm.es/info/cif/station/es-guad4.htm

Manjiron 1000 metros. Minima de janeiro -1,2ºC. Media de janeiro 3,2ºC !!!

http://www.ucm.es/info/cif/station/es-manji.htm

Rascafría, 1159 metros. Minima de janeiro -1,8ºC. Maxima de janeiro 8,4ºC. Media de janeiro 3,3ºC !!!!!

http://www.ucm.es/info/cif/station/es-rasca.htm

Todos son poboaçaos com poucos habitantes e de anos mais frios e nao sao dados de aficionados.


----------



## Ferreiro (24 Dez 2010 às 11:17)

Dan disse:


> A localidade fica a 700m, mas não há por lá pistas a altitudes muito superiores a isso?



Nao Dan. As pistas de esqui começan na poboaçao. Garmisch ou Kitzbuhel e outras muitas famosas estaçaos alpinas. Hai multitude de estaçaos alpinas aos 700-800 metros de altitude.
Em Espanha uma estaçao por debaixo dos 1500 metros nao ten ningum sentido porque quase nunca ha neve suficente para ter em funcionamento uma estaçao de esqui. Nao sería rentavel.

http://www.snow-forecast.com/resorts/Kitzbuhel/pistemap


----------



## AnDré (24 Dez 2010 às 12:45)

Ferreiro disse:


> Nao Dan. As pistas de esqui começan na poboaçao. Garmisch ou Kitzbuhel e outras muitas famosas estaçaos alpinas. Hai multitude de estaçaos alpinas aos 700-800 metros de altitude.
> Em Espanha uma estaçao por debaixo dos 1500 metros nao ten ningum sentido porque quase nunca ha neve suficente para ter em funcionamento uma estaçao de esqui. Nao sería rentavel.
> 
> http://www.snow-forecast.com/resorts/Kitzbuhel/pistemap



Em Portugal, nem aos 2000m deve ser rentável.
A única estância de ski em Portugal é na Serra da Estrela. É composta por 9 pistas entre as cotas 1988 e 1851m. E contam-se pelos dedos de uma mão a quantidade de vezes que estão todas abertas ao mesmo tempo.

Neste momento há neve na serra sim, mas só o suficiente para manter 3 pistas abertas, tendo a maior delas 403m de comprimento. 
Ainda assim é a primeira vez este inverno que estão 3 pistas abertas em simultâneo.


----------



## Pek (24 Dez 2010 às 14:14)

Vergonzoso lo que estás haciendo, Ferreiro, y encima sin tener ni puñetera idea de nada  Aquí te dejo un listado OFICIAL de AEMET de *media de las mínimas* (que es de lo que estábamos hablando) en enero (e insisto en que todo esto venía por lo que hacía en el período finales de diciembre-primeros de enero, que es más frío de media que todo enero) de la región madrileña y zonas limítrofes. No se incluyen estaciones de alta montaña (creo que la más alta está en torno a 1300 m y la más baja a poco más de 400):

- La Granja de San Ildefonso:....................... -4,1 ºC 
- Navalagamella "Medialdea":........................ -3,6 ºC
- El Boalo-Cerceda "Los Pozuelos":................. -2,7 ºC 
- Peguerinos:............................................. -2,7 ºC
- Aranzueque:........................................... -2,6 ºC
- Alameda del Valle:.................................... -2,1 ºC
- Rascafría "El Paular":................................. -2,0 ºC
- Manzanares el Real:.................................. -2,0 ºC
- Ambite de Tajuña:.................................... -1,6 ºC
- Carabaña "Los Parrales":............................ -1,6 ºC
- Navalagamella "Molinillos":.......................... -1,5 ºC
- Prádena "C.F.":........................................ -1,5 ºC
- Madrid "Puerta de Hierro":.......................... -1,5 ºC
- Fuentidueña de Tajo:................................ -1,4 ºC
- San Rafael:.............................................. -1,4 ºC
- Gargantilla del Lozoya "Camping":................. -1,3 ºC
- Puentes Viejas:......................................... -1,3 ºC
- Aranjuez "Las Cabezadas":.......................... -1,2 ºC
- La Jarosa:............................................... -1,2 ºC
- Navalmedio:............................................. -1,2 ºC
- Salto de Almoguera:.................................. -1,1 ºC
- Alcalá de Henares "Base Aérea":.................. -1,0 ºC
- Riosequillo "Presa":.................................... -1,0 ºC
- Mocejón de la Sagra:................................. -0,9 ºC
- Soto del Real "Prado Herrero":...................... -0,8 ºC
- Brunete "La Pellejera":................................ -0,8 ºC
- Embalse Navacerrada:................................ -0,8 ºC
- Las Navas del Marqués "Fábrica de Resinas":...-0,7 ºC
- Tielmes:.................................................. -0,4 ºC
- Alcalá de Henares "Canaleja":...................... -0,4 ºC
- Villalba:................................................... -0,4 ºC
- Talamanca del Jarama:............................... -0,3 ºC
- Arganda "La Poveda":................................. -0,3 ºC
- Alcalá de Henares "Encin":........................... -0,1 ºC
- Madrid "Fuencarral":.................................... 0,1 ºC
- Rivas Vaciamadrid "Campillo":.......................  0,3 ºC
- Madrid-Torrejón de Ardoz "Base Aérea":.......... 0,3 ºC
- Madrid "Aeropuerto":................................... 0,3 ºC
- Madrid "Ciudad Universitaria":........................ 0,5 ºC
- El Tiemblo "Central Puente Nuevo":................ 0,6 ºC
- Pozuelo de Alarcón "Centro Ciudad":............... 0,8 ºC
- Madrid "Chamartín":..................................... 1,0 ºC
- Madrid-Getafe "Base Aérea":.......................... 1,0 ºC
- Rozas de Puerto Real "Barjondo":.................... 1,3 ºC
- Madrid "Cuatro Vientos":............................... 1,4 ºC
- Madrid "Retiro" (centro ciudad):..................... 2,6 ºC


En cuanto a los días en que la temperatura está en torno a -5 ºC... ¿*77* registros inferiores a -4,5 ºC en 10 años (sin contar este diciembre que alguno más hay) en Madrid "Aeropuerto" te parecen suficientes como para calificarlo como algo "bastante familiar" y "no raro"?

Son datos OFICIALES de AEMET (ojo que a veces los de Ogimet no son coincidentes por la hora en que toman los datos diarios de los SYNOPs). Sólo un año (2002) no hubo en la estación del aeropuerto ningún día con temperatura mínima inferior a -4,5 ºC

Valores más bajos (inferiores a -7 ºC)

- -10,5 ºC (16/12/2001)
- -10,5 ºC (17/12/2001)
- -10,2 ºC (28/01/2005)
-  -9,1 ºC (27/01/2005)
-  -8,8 ºC (20/12/2009)
-  -8,7 ºC (12/01/2009)
-  -8,1 ºC (11/01/2009)
-  -8,0 ºC (22/12/2001)
-  -7,8 ºC (13/01/2003)
-  -7,5 ºC (30/01/2006)
-  -7,5 ºC (14/12/2001)
-  -7,2 ºC (17/11/2007)
-  -7,2 ºC (15/12/2001)
-  -7,1 ºC (15/12/2007)
-  -7,1 ºC (27/12/2001)
-  -7,1 ºC (18/11/2007)

Y eso que hablamos de una estación con media de las mínimas de enero de 0,3 ºC. Imagínate para la inmensa mayoría de las restantes de la región madrileña *que es de lo que yo estaba hablando* (insisto a ver si lo pillas)

Valores más bajos en Madrid-Torrejón de Ardoz "Base Aérea" 2001-noviembre 2010

- -11,1 ºC (28/01/2005)
- -10,0 ºC (10/01/2009)
- -10,0 ºC (27/01/2005)
-  -9,2 ºC (16/12/2001)
-  -8,5 ºC (20/12/2009)
-  -8,5 ºC (17/12/2001)
-  -8,0 ºC (11/01/2010)
-  -8,0 ºC (12/01/2009)

En cuanto a lo de los años:

- Un año normal como 2003: 8 días en enero+febrero con mínimas inferiores a -4,5 ºC en Madrid "Aeropuerto":
 Enero: -5,4 (día 11); -7,8 ºC (día 13); -6,6 ºC (día 14); -6,1 ºC (día 15); -5,3 ºC (día 16)
 Febrero: -4,7 ºC (día 16); -5,3 ºC (día 17); -6,9 ºC (día 18)

- Un año frío como 2005: 21 días en enero+febrero+marzo+diciembre con mínimas inferiores a -4,5 ºC. Nada de sólo 4 o 5 días  :
 Enero: -4,8 ºC (día 5); -4,6 ºC (día 6); -4,6 ºC (día 8); -6,0 ºC (día 9); -6,6 ºC (día 10); -6,5 ºC (día 11); -5,6 ºC (día 12); -5,1 ºC (día 26); -9,1 ºC (día 27); -10,2 ºC (día 28)
 Febrero: -5,8 ºC (día 1); -6,3 ºC (día 18); -4,9 ºC (día 19); -5,5 ºC (día 28)
 Marzo: -5,6 ºC (día 1); -4,8 ºC (día 5); -6,6 ºC (día 8); -5,1 ºC (día 9)
 Diciembre: -4,6 ºC (día 22); -6,0 ºC (día 23); -5,6 ºC (día 24)

- Un año cálido como 2008: 3 días em noviembre+diciembre+enero con mínimas inferiores a -4,5 ºC.
 Enero: -5,8 ºC (día 1)
 Noviembre: -6,3 ºC (día 28)
 Diciembre: -4,6 ºC (día 25)


Fíjate en estos datos oficiales de la media de las mínimas absolutas mensuales y anuales para la estación de Madrid "Puerta de Hierro":

Madrid 'PUERTA DE HIERRO' 3194I -9.2 -8.1 -6.7 -2.8 0.4 5.1 8.8 8.3 3.5 -1.5 -6.9 -8.9 Anual: -11.1 



 Y ahora datos OFICIALES (AEMET) del número de días al año con mínima inferior o igual a -5,0 ºC:

- El Boalo-Cerceda "Los Pozuelos":... 40
- Manzanares el Real:.................... 38
- Mocejón de la Sagra:.................. 37
- Peguerinos:............................... 35
- Alameda del Valle:...................... 33
- Ambite de Tajuña:...................... 29
- Rascafría:................................. 26
- Salto de Almoguera:.................... 26
- San Rafael:................................ 25
- Brunete "La Pellejera":.................. 23
- Navalagamella "Molinillos":............. 16
- Riosequillo "Presa":...................... 15
- Fuentidueña de Tajo:................... 14
- Talamanca del Jarama:................. 14
- Arganda "La Poveda":................... 14
- Alcalá de Henares "La Canaleja":.... 13
- Alcalá de Henares "El Encín":......... 13
- Villalba:..................................... 12
- Madrid "Aeropuerto":.................... 10
- Madrid "Chamartín":.....................  5
- Madrid "Retiro":...........................  1 (redondeando, ya que no es ni 0 ni 1)

Lo mismo sucede para todas las provincias. Cada estación se representa a *ella misma y a la ubicación exacta en que se encuentra*. Si tú cambiaras la estación de referencia de Madrid "Aeropuerto" a Madrid "Puerta de Hierro" y colocaras esta estación en la web principal de AEMET, la ciudad parecería mucho más fría, pero en realidad SEGUIRÍA SIENDO IGUAL. E insisto, lo mismo para todas: la estación de Soria (algo de que ya se ha hablado), Ávila (antes había otra estación de referencia: Ávila Aerodrómo, que era mucho (pero mucho, sobre todo en mínimas) más fría que la actual (mínima absoluta más baja de -27,6 ºC), y se quitó. Ahora está en un barrio elevado en el interior de la ciudad y los datos ni se parecen (sobre todo en mínimas). E insisto, la ciudad sigue siendo igual (de fría o de cálida, según lo veas)...

Con respecto a Sotres, como bien ha dicho Bergidum (toda una eminencia en asuntos de climatología, bioclimatología, fenología y botánica al que has tratado FATAL), depende de los años (como en todos los sitios). Hay años con menos nieve y años como el 2005 en que estuvo nevado desde finales de diciembre a abril con un montón de días incomunicados por la nieve. Las fotos que puse son de 2005, de marzo más concretamente. Es un pueblo muy nivoso y si éste no te gusta crúzate la divisoria y vete a pueblos leoneses más secos pero mucho más fríos a ver cuanto aguanta la nieve. O vete al Valle de Pineta (Pirineo Aragonés) a ver cuánto aguanta la nieve a 1200 msnm (datos oficiales de pértiga de AEMET. Fliparás

No se puede generalizar el clima de España (ni siquiera el de una región pequeña como Madrid) porque es MUY variada (incluso a escala muy local). No se puede. APRÉNDETELO

P.D.: Por otra parte, ojito con la página de Global Bioclimatics que está muy bien y muy currada pero en algunas ocasiones tiene errores de bulto (y series muy cortas). Ya se ha hablado de ello en este foro


----------



## iceworld (24 Dez 2010 às 14:24)

Muy bueno ahora a ver se puedan pasar la discusión a otra ciudad? 

Ferreiro una pergunta:
Como pueden en Escandinavia tener pistas al nivel del mar?
Para esquiar hay que ir para bajo!


----------



## Ferreiro (24 Dez 2010 às 14:58)

Pek disse:


> Vergonzoso lo que estás haciendo, Ferreiro, y encima sin tener ni puñetera idea de nada  Aquí te dejo un listado OFICIAL de AEMET de *media de las mínimas* (que es de lo que estábamos hablando) en enero (e insisto en que todo esto venía por lo que hacía en el período finales de diciembre-primeros de enero, que es más frío de media que todo enero) de la región madrileña y zonas limítrofes. No se incluyen estaciones de alta montaña (creo que la más alta está en torno a 1300 m y la más baja a poco más de 400):
> 
> - La Granja de San Ildefonso:....................... -4,1 ºC
> - Navalagamella "Medialdea":........................ -3,6 ºC
> ...



Ti das dados, dados e mais dados, e nunca pos os enlaces a eses dados oficiais.

A estaçao do val de Pineta, nao è uma estaçao oficial de AEMET como dis muitas veces, é uma estaçao Davis privada e pertencente ao foro climaynieve, eles mesmos advirten nos seus foros que na sua ubicación nao lle da o sol nos meses do inverno, ja que è un val sempre en penumbra nesta epoca do ano, e por iso as suas temperaturas baixas.
http://www.climaynievepirineos.com/

A estaçao do aeroporto de Madrid nao ten 10 días ao ano con minimas de -5ºC ou menos, iso que dis que è um dado oficial de AEMET nao è certo, e retote a que o demostres com os dados oficiais.


----------



## Ferreiro (24 Dez 2010 às 15:02)

iceworld disse:


> Muy bueno ahora a ver se puedan pasar la discusión a otra ciudad?
> 
> Ferreiro una pergunta:
> Como pueden en Escandinavia tener pistas al nivel del mar?
> Para esquiar hay que ir para bajo!



É obvio que è a parte baixa da pista, logo a parte alta pode estar a 400 ou 800 metros ou 1200.

A parte baixa das pistas de ski em Espanha nao é inferior a 1500 metros!!!


----------



## Pek (24 Dez 2010 às 15:11)

Ferreiro disse:


> Ti das dados, dados e mais dados, e nunca pos os enlaces a eses dados oficiais.
> 
> A estaçao do val de Pineta, nao è uma estaçao oficial de AEMET como dis muitas veces, é uma estaçao Davis privada e pertencente ao foro climaynieve, eles mesmos advirten nos seus foros que na sua ubicación nao lle da o sol nos meses do inverno, ja que è un val sempre en penumbra nesta epoca do ano, e por iso as suas temperaturas baixas.
> http://www.climaynievepirineos.com/
> ...



Mira chaval, trabajo en la Consejería de Medio Ambiente de la Comunidad de Madrid y en nuestra biblioteca hay una publicación magnífica en colaboración con el Ministerio que se titula Climatología Básica de la Región Madrileña (actualizada, ya que hay una publicación anterior del Ministerio) donde vienen todos esos (y muchos más datos. Ni te creerías todo lo que sale) de chorrocientas estaciones de Madrid, Segovia, Guadalajara, Ávila, Toledo...Por ejemplo, la estación Rivas Vaciamadrid "Campillo" la llevábamos nosotros y estaba instalada donde yo trabajo. En la actualidad, y desde hace 5 o 6 años, está inactiva.

No todo está en internet. Apréndetelo también

*La estación del Valle de Pineta de que yo hablo es una estación OFICIAL de la Red NIMET de AEMET. Infórmate bien que no tienes ni pajolera idea de nada*. 

TODOS LOS DATOS QUE HE OFRECIDO SON OFICIALES. No tengo ningún interés en manipular nada. La fuente ya te la he dado.

Ahora créetelo o no que ya estoy hasta las narices. Como ya te ha dicho Bergidum no merece la pena discutir contigo, y yo ahora mismo no estoy para estas tonterías.

Ciao


----------



## Ferreiro (24 Dez 2010 às 15:13)

Os dados OFICIAIS de agora segundo AEMET en Espanha. Estamos numa entrada fría!!!

A Coruña 10,1ºC
Madrid cidade 4,6ºC, aeroporto 6,5ºC
Barcelona sem dado
Valencia 13,2ºC
Sevilla 12,7ºC

Nas cidades a mais altitude:
Soria mais de 1000 metros 3,3ºC
Segovia mais de 1000 metros 0,9ºC
Avila mais de 1000 metros 0,4ºC
León 900 metros 3,4ºC
Burgos sem dado






Nevou na noite em Burgos e Segóvia, mas como tantas outras vezes, ao chegar ao meio-dia, a neve se fundiu. Em Vitoria, a menos altitude e mais ao norte aínda reten algo de neve, pero dubido moito que dentro de 24 hora quede algo.

Burgos agora sol e sem nada de neve


----------



## Ferreiro (24 Dez 2010 às 15:14)

Pek disse:


> Mira chaval, trabajo en la Consejería de Medio Ambiente de la Comunidad de Madrid y en nuestra biblioteca hay una publicación magnífica en colaboración con el Ministerio que se titula Climatología Básica de la Región Madrileña donde vienen todos esos (y muchos más datos. Ni te creerías todo lo que sale) de chorrocientas estaciones de Madrid, Segovia, Guadalajara, Ávila, Toledo...Por ejemplo, la estación Rivas Vaciamadrid "Campillo" la llevábamos nosotros y estaba instalada donde yo trabajo. En la actualidad, y desde hace 5 o 6 años, está inactiva.
> 
> No todo está en internet. Apréndetelo también
> 
> ...



Di o que queiras, a xente nao è parva. Aporta os enlaces a eses dados. Eu todos os dados que dou digo os enlaces donde se poden verificar!!!

Os dados de Lozoya de Buitrago e demais localidades de Madrid sao oficiais, calquera pode verificalos por si mesmo!!!
http://www.ucm.es/info/cif/data/indexcsp.htm#MADRID


----------



## Pek (24 Dez 2010 às 15:22)

De Soria y zonas limítrofes, media de las mínimas de enero (estación más alta a unos 1300, la más baja a unos 800 m). Datos Oficiales de AEMET:

- Soria:.................................. -1,5 ºC
- Cuerda del Pozo:................... -2,4 ºC
- Abéjar:................................ -3,9 ºC
- Vinuesa:.............................. -2,3 ºC
- Barriomartín "Molino Piqueras":. -2,1 ºC
- Hontoria del Pinar:................. -3,1 ºC
- Osma "La Rasa":.................... -2,6 ºC
- El Burgo de Osma "I.L.":.......... -2,3 ºC
- Liceras:............................... -2,0 ºC
- Almazán:.............................. -3,4 ºC
- Condemios de Arriba:.............. -4,3 ºC

 Y faltan muchos más tan o más fríos que estos...


----------



## Pek (24 Dez 2010 às 15:26)

Ferreiro disse:


> Di o que queiras, a xente nao è parva. Aporta os enlaces a eses dados. Eu todos os dados que dou digo os enlaces donde se poden verificar!!!
> 
> Os dados de Lozoya de Buitrago e demais localidades de Madrid sao oficiais, calquera pode verificalos por si mesmo!!!
> http://www.ucm.es/info/cif/data/indexcsp.htm#MADRID



Ya lo he aportado 

Sobre lo de Global Bioclimatics ya he comentado todo lo que tenía que comentar. Oficiales son las publicaciones de AEMET, que es lo que yo tengo y mis fuentes.

Venga, hasta nunca que es imposible debatir contigo. Que cada uno se crea lo que quiera. Barra libre que estamos en Navidad


----------



## Ferreiro (24 Dez 2010 às 15:31)

Pek disse:


> Ya lo he aportado
> 
> Sobre lo de Global Bioclimatics ya he comentado todo lo que tenía que comentar. Oficiales son las publicaciones de AEMET, que es lo que yo tengo y mis fuentes.
> 
> Venga, hasta nunca que es imposible debatir contigo. Que cada uno se crea lo que quiera. Barra libre que estamos en Navidad



E segues nas mesmas. Dados parciais pra facer ver que o país è o que nao è. Volvocho a repetir. A xente nao e tola.

Eu vou seguir aportando os dados oficiais de AEMET. SEMPRE COS OS ENLACES PARA QUE A XENTE POIDA VERIFICAR.


----------



## Ferreiro (24 Dez 2010 às 15:33)

Pek disse:


> De Soria y zonas limítrofes, media de las mínimas de enero (estación más alta a unos 1300, la más baja a unos 800 m). Datos Oficiales de AEMET:
> 
> - Soria:.................................. -1,5 ºC
> - Cuerda del Pozo:................... -2,4 ºC
> ...




Se faltaran muitos, xa estarías ti poñendoos. O que pasa nao os tes. E incluso dessses, supoñendo que sean certos, que aínda está por demostrar, nao poñes as temperaturas maximas porque sao ridiculamente altaS, e seguro que ademais, sao de periodos de anos moi breves.


----------



## AnDré (24 Dez 2010 às 15:34)

iceworld disse:


> Ferreiro una pergunta:
> Como pueden en Escandinavia tener pistas al nivel del mar?
> Para esquiar hay que ir para bajo!



É um pouco off-topic, mas respondendo só à pergunta do iceworld.

Claro que temos sempre de esquiar para baixo. 
Mas sei de pelo menos uma no sul da Suécia (não muito longe de Copenhaga), que se chama Vallasen, cujo ponto mais alto da pista não deve ir além dos 150m, e se não vai à cota 0, anda lá perto. 

Esta é no sul. Pelo país fora devem haver mais exemplos.


----------



## Pek (24 Dez 2010 às 15:47)

Ferreiro disse:


> Se faltaran muitos, xa estarías ti poñendoos. O que pasa nao os tes. E incluso dessses, supoñendo que sean certos, que aínda está por demostrar, nao poñes as temperaturas maximas porque sao ridiculamente alta, e seguro que ademais, sao de periodos de anos moi breves.



 Lo que pasa es que no tengo tiempo porque me tengo que ir. Eres un personaje ridículo. Así no aprenderás nada, sólo te llevarás palos.

 Sobre las máximas es otra discusión, aunque no todos son tan altos como crees ni mucho menos. Ahí hay alguna estación con medias mensuales de enero inferiores a 0ºC

 Para que te lo creas. Una foto de la fotocopia que tengo en casa del libro. No te lo voy a poner todo obviamente. Sale la primera parte de la primera página de las varias que dedica a lo de los -5 ºC. En el listado anterior sólo he cogido estaciones con series iguales o superiores a 20 años












 ¿Ya te lo crees, tontín?

 Y ahora deja de hacer el ridículo y, si tuvieras decencia, te pirarías de aquí después de como te has compotado con la gente. Y si no dedícate a tus datos hiperparciales de cuatro capitales y de tu España tropical. A la gente seria déjala tranquila.

 Adios


----------



## Ferreiro (24 Dez 2010 às 15:50)

Os nosos vicinhos podem ver a neve, ou mais ben, a falta dela nas webcams das cidades espanholas a mairo altitude.

Soria. Ainda nao nevou. Estrictamente caeron catro copos um par de noites. Coa chegada do sol derretironse de inmediato.
http://www.playawebcams.com/webcams/fotos-playas_Soria.php?var=411&webcam=Soria&isla=&limit_inf=411

Segovia. O mesmo que Soria.
http://canales.elcomerciodigital.com/webcam/espana/castilla-leon/webcam-segovia.htm

Burgos. Nevou algo un par de días. A mesma historia. Ao chegar o dia esfumouse.
http://www.playawebcams.com/webcams...hp?var=1281&webcam=Burgos&isla=&limit_inf=168

Salamanca. Quasse 900 metros. Extremadamente dificil ver neve
http://www.playawebcams.com/webcams...e-España.php?var=183&webcam=&isla=&limit_inf=

León. Somentes um pouco mais de probabilidades de ver neve. Nada especial.
http://es.webcams.travel/webcam/1214555529-Tiempo-León-(Catedral),-España-León

Estes días temos entrada fría. Alguma probabilidades de que vexades neve. Mais tedes que madrugar. Ha que acordarse cedo. Se esperades ao mediodia probable que nao cheguedes a tempo.


----------



## Ferreiro (24 Dez 2010 às 15:53)

Pek disse:


> Lo que pasa es que no tengo tiempo porque me tengo que ir. Eres un personaje ridículo. Así no aprenderás nada, sólo te llevarás palos.
> 
> Sobre las máximas es otra discusión, aunque no todos son tan altos como crees ni mucho menos. Ahí hay alguna estación con medias mensuales de enero inferiores a 0ºC
> 
> ...



Grazas polo insulto. Nao sabia que se permitiran. Nao me vou poñer ao teu nivel.

VAia demostraçao. Esses sao os enlaces?


----------



## Pek (24 Dez 2010 às 15:57)

Ferreiro disse:


> VAia demostraçao. Esses sao os enlaces?



QUEDA DEMOSTRADO. No son enlaces porque no los hay ya que es un LIBRO (esa cosa con páginas que se lee) y además OFICIAL (que vale 50.000 veces más que Global Bioclimatics).

Acabas de quedar retratado, que lo sepas.

Pediría a la moderación que pusiera fin a este esperpento de discusión. Muchas gracias


----------



## Ferreiro (24 Dez 2010 às 16:00)

Pek disse:


> QUEDA DEMOSTRADO. No son enlaces porque no los hay ya que es un LIBRO (esa cosa con páginas que se lee) y además OFICIAL (que vale 50.000 veces más que Global Bioclimatics).
> 
> Acabas de quedar retratado, que lo sepas.
> 
> Pediría a la moderación que pusiera fin a este esperpento de discusión. Muchas gracias




Você nao tem o direito de pedir nada. Você é o único até agora que insultou. E com tudo continua sem por os links dos seus dados.


----------



## Ferreiro (24 Dez 2010 às 18:30)

AEMET publica os dados oficiais diários historicos na sua web. Os convido a sua verificação 

ftp://ftpdatos.aemet.es/series_climatologicas/valores_diarios/estacion/ 

Os dados da estação do aeroporto de Madrid são os da estação codigo n.º 3129.
É preciso usar o programa excel ou outro similar para ver os dados. Uma vez ordenados Madrid aeroporto teve uma *temperatura minima igual o inferior a -5ºC* 291 vezes em um período de 50 anos (desde 1961). 291 vezes entre 50 è *5 vezes por ano*. 
A mais de 600 metros de altitude 5 vezes por ano e um número bastante miserável.
Isso no aeroporto. Na própria cidade de Madrid os dados são de rir. O codigo da estacao de Madrid cidade e 3195. Uma vez ordenados os dados Madrid cidade teve uma temperatura minima igual o inferior a -5ºC somentes 91 vezes dende 1920!!!. Isso è 1 vez por ano a 667 metros de altura!!!


----------



## Ferreiro (24 Dez 2010 às 18:42)

Tamén temos os dados de Colmenar Viejo. 1004 metros exactamente.

ftp://ftpdatos.aemet.es/series_climatologicas/valores_diarios/estacion/

Codigo da estaçao numero 3191E

Temperatura minima igual ou inferior a -5ºC 41 vezes desde 1978. Isso è 1 vez por ano!!!

Nesse periodo de 1978-2010 somentes uma vez baixou a -10ºC!!!!


----------



## Ferreiro (24 Dez 2010 às 18:58)

As temperaturas medias de janeiro na localidade de Colmenar Viejo segundo AEMET ano por ano e mes por mes. Codigo número 3191E

ftp://ftpdatos.aemet.es/series_climatologicas/valores_mensuales/estacion/

Exemplos. Temperatura media (maxima e minima) en janeiro

2010 3,3ºC (0,7ºC  5,8ºC)
2009 3,2ºC (6,1ºC  0,2ºC)
2008 6,8ºC (10,2ºC 3,4ºC)
2007 5,4ºC (8,6ºC  2,1ºC)
2006 3,6ºC (6,5ºC  0,6ºC)
2005 5,3ºC (9,5C  1,1ºC)

Sao os dados oficiais de AEMET para Colmenar Viejo a 1004 metros exactamente!!!! na regiao de Madrid  

Nao poderá dicir que nao sao dados oficiais ou que som errados. Agora dirá que a estaçao está mal ubicada. Jajaja è para rir e nao parar.


----------



## Snark (24 Dez 2010 às 19:46)

N_Fig disse:


> Eh lá que grande discussão que eu fui arranjar ao fazer uma perguntinha inocente sobre mínimas em Madrid... Enfim, fiquei espantado com a diferença de temperaturas tão grandes numa área tão +pequena...



Estación de Retiro, centro de Madrid, estación mal puesta rodeada de arboles...minimas 2,6º, aeropuert de Madrid 0,6º. 

Collado Villalba (mi ciudad, cerca de Madrid) -0,8º



> Se faltaran muitos, xa estarías ti poñendoos. O que pasa nao os tes. E incluso dessses, supoñendo que sean certos, que aínda está por demostrar, nao poñes as temperaturas maximas porque sao ridiculamente alta, e seguro que ademais, sao de periodos de anos moi breves.



No contestes más a este hombre, jeje déjale. yo creo que es envidia más que otra cosa.

Colmenar Viejo a 1004msnm!!!????????
Primero aprende geografía de España, después hablas, Colmenar Viejo tiene 800 msnm.

En fin.






Día 24: Temp máxima 1,8º
          Temp Minima: -2,2º
           Temp actual: -0,8º

Collado Villalba (Madrid 900msnm)


----------



## Snark (24 Dez 2010 às 19:48)

> Tamén temos os dados de Colmenar Viejo. 1004 metros exactamente.



jajajajaja, para reirse y no llorar jajajaja 1004 metros...primero aprende geografía de España y después habla.


----------



## Ferreiro (24 Dez 2010 às 19:50)

Snark disse:


> Estación de Retiro, centro de Madrid, estación mal puesta rodeada de arboles...minimas 2,6º, aeropuert de Madrid 0,6º.
> 
> Collado Villalba (mi ciudad, cerca de Madrid) -0,8º
> 
> ...



Aprende tú primero donde a que altura está la estación meteorológica antes de criticar a los demás.

Colmenar Viejo estación de AEMET 1004 metros

ftp://ftpdatos.aemet.es/datos_observacion/

Vas al directorio maesro y tienes los datos tecnicos de todas las estaciones y su altitud.

A 1004 metros una media que raras veces baja en enero de 3ºC. Jajaja estos vienen a Portugal y al resto de Europa a darles lecciones de frío. Me parto de risa.


----------



## Snark (24 Dez 2010 às 19:52)

Ferreiro disse:


> Aprende tú primero donde a que altura está la estación meteorológica antes de criticar a los demás.
> 
> Colmenar Viejo estación de AEMET 1004 metros
> 
> ...



jajajajajaajjajajaja Me rio para no llorar jajajajaja

Sabes una cosa que tienes razon jajajajajajajajajajajajajajja en tu mundo oceanico sin minimas importantes como es la costa Galega donde habitan muchos amigos míos te da envidia de lo que tenemos en el interior jajajajajajajajaja, amigo no te preocupes la A-6 te deja a 6 horas de minimas de verdad.

No haces caso de los datos que te pone el compañero, no haces ni caso tu r que r con tu cosa jajajaja, amigo feliz navidad!


----------



## Snark (24 Dez 2010 às 19:55)

Y otra cosa majete aqui nadie viene a dar lecciones de nada, portugal es un país magnifico que da gusto visitar.  El clima Portugues es maginifico a más de uno nos gustaría tener sus lluvias.

Ponemos datos y tu ni caso te centras en estaciones que están ya obsoletas o mal puestas. A mi sinceramente jajaja me hace gracia cuando quieras estás invitado un invierno por aca para ver lo que sucede.

Otra cosa la estacion de Segovia está en un alto que para nada refleja lo que ocurre en la ciduad, yo trabajo alli y no concuerdan las temperaturas de la estacion de la AEMET con las que tengo yo en mi propia estación. Siempre ando con 1 o dos grados menos. Ahora allá tu amigo jeje y sigue en tu mundo monotono oceanico


----------



## Ferreiro (24 Dez 2010 às 20:01)

Snark disse:


> Y otra cosa majete aqui nadie viene a dar lecciones de nada, portugal es un país magnifico que da gusto visitar.  El clima Portugues es maginifico a más de uno nos gustaría tener sus lluvias.
> 
> Ponemos datos y tu ni caso te centras en estaciones que están ya obsoletas o mal puestas. A mi sinceramente jajaja me hace gracia cuando quieras estás invitado un invierno por aca para ver lo que sucede.
> 
> Otra cosa la estacion de Segovia está en un alto que para nada refleja lo que ocurre en la ciduad, yo trabajo alli y no concuerdan las temperaturas de la estacion de la AEMET con las que tengo yo en mi propia estación. Siempre ando con 1 o dos grados menos. Ahora allá tu amigo jeje y sigue en tu mundo monotono oceanico



Dados oficiais de AEMET. Nao te gustan? Pois è o que ha en Espanha. Por muito mal situada que esté a estaçao nao cambia o feito de que na comunidad de Madrid ha um lugar donde a media a 1004 metros è de 3ºC. A mesma historia para Avila a 1100 metros, Soria a mais de 1000 metros. SEgovia 4ºC.
Temperaturas ridiculamente quentes inclusive estando muito mal situadas as estaçaos.


----------



## Snark (24 Dez 2010 às 20:02)

jajajajaja + jajajajajaja tu que vivies a 600km me vas a decir a mi lo que pasa aqui jajajaja por favor....en fin sigue con tus cuentos.
Cualquiera esta invitado a venir en invierno aqui.

Qué media tiene Soria tu qué sabes todo de España?

Había dos estaciones en Madrid antes, Madrid ciudad donde vivie gente claro, eran más frías con medias mínimas de -1 y -1,5, qué paso que pasaron a Madrid Retiro para que Madrid lugar turistico no parezca un sitio frio en Invierno. Asi es todo amigo, todo lo mueve el señor dinero.


----------



## Ferreiro (24 Dez 2010 às 20:04)

Snark disse:


> jajajajaja + jajajajajaja tu que vivies a 600km me vas a decir a mi lo que pasa aqui jajajaja por favor....en fin sigue con tus cuentos.
> Cualquiera esta invitado a venir en invierno aqui.




No lo digo yo,  lo dice AEMET:

http://www.aemet.es/es/elclima/datosclimatologicos/valoresclimatologicos?k=cle

Segovia 1005 metros 4,0ºC

Avila 1130 metros 2,8ºC

Navacerrada a 1894 metros -0,6ºC 
http://www.aemet.es/es/elclima/datosclimatologicos/valoresclimatologicos?l=2462&k=mad

Nao ha nada igual de quente no resto de Europa. O mellor nalguma estaçao de Sicilia ou Creta muito mal situada podese atopar algo assim.


----------



## Bergidum (24 Dez 2010 às 20:06)

Eu penso que ja deveriase dar por terminada a discussion, penso que estamos a aburrir ao personal e nao vamos convencer a ninguén...

Feliz Nadal.


----------



## Snark (24 Dez 2010 às 20:11)

Ferreiro disse:


> No lo digo yo, , lo dice AEMET:
> 
> http://www.aemet.es/es/elclima/datosclimatologicos/valoresclimatologicos?k=cle
> 
> ...




jajajajajajajajjajajaja Feliz Navidad!



-0,9º actuales en Villalba (Madrid), buena noche amigos Portugueses!


----------



## Ferreiro (24 Dez 2010 às 20:15)

Muito dificil atopar em Europa a 1130 metros una media de janeiro de 2,8ºC e de 0,6ºC a 1900 metros. È muito quente a esas altitudes. Somentes imaxino tal cousa em Sicilia ou alguma illa grega ha a esa altitude.

Estarei sempre cos dados oficiais. Snark e Pek muito bla bla bla e nao sao capaces de dar un enlace oficial que demostre o que din.

Espanha nao ten un clima subartico como algums queren facerlles ver a os nosos vizinhos. 

Mas os portugueses nao sao parvos.

Feliz Nadal.


----------



## Snark (24 Dez 2010 às 20:18)

Ferreiro disse:


> Muito dificil atopar no resto da Europa a 1130 metros una media de janeiro de 2,8ºC e de 0,6ºC a 1900 metros. È muito quente a esas altitudes.
> 
> Feliz Nadal.
> 
> ...



El único que cita Subartico eres tú! jajajaja

jajajajjaa portugueses no, son gente de verdad simpatica y agradable. Pero ya sabes lo que dicen de algunos galleguitos que van de listos. al parecer es cierto


----------



## Ferreiro (24 Dez 2010 às 20:20)

Snark disse:


> El único que cita Subartico eres tú! jajajaja
> 
> jajajajjaa portugueses no, son gente de verdad simpatica y agradable. Pero ya sabes lo que dicen de algunos galleguitos que van de listos. al parecer es cierto



Os portugueses e os galegos temos una amizade e unha conexion especial que ti xamais comprenderás.

Vivín un ano en Madrid, é somentes nevou uma vez, pero foi a primeira hora da manha, cando erguinme (levantarme) da cama, contaronmo porque as 11 da manha xa se derretera. Ese è o frío e a neve de Madrid, jajaja.

Feliz Nadal.


----------



## Snark (24 Dez 2010 às 20:23)

Ferreiro disse:


> Os portugueses e os galegos temos una amizade e unha conexion especial que ti xamais comprenderás.
> 
> Vivín un ano en Madrid, é somentes nevou uma vez,, pero foi a primeira hora da manha, cando erguinme (levantarme) da cama, contaronmo porque as 11 da manha xa se derretera. Ese è o frío e a neve de Madrid, jajaja.
> 
> Feliz Nadal.



Que año fue?

Tienes un mensaje privado.


----------



## Ferreiro (24 Dez 2010 às 20:24)

Snark disse:


> Que año fue?
> 
> Tienes un mensaje privado.



Nao creo que sexa correcto o que estás facendo. Isto é para falar do clima, nao para dicirme que tenho una mensaxe privada.


----------



## Snark (24 Dez 2010 às 20:28)

Ferreiro disse:


> Nao creo que sexa correcto o que estás facendo. Isto é para falar do clima, nao para dicirme que tenho una mensaxe privada.



Por eso yo te mando un mensaje privado para decirte que tonterias podemos hablarlas por privado.

Tu sabes si has vivido en Madrid, que la ciudad no es fría, Madrid no es una ciudad fría, quién ha dicho eso?. Madrid tiene solo 4 días de nieve al año, no es una ciudad de mucha nieve. Estoy totalmente de acuerdo que para estar en 40ºN es un lugar cálido, quizás el más cálido del mundo a esta latitud, pero aún así Madrid es grande y tiene muchas variaciones.

Yo viví en la zona del río y vi registros de menos de -8º varias veces en dos años. No invento nada, digo lo que ví en mi sensor de una estación Oregón.

Galicia es un lugar muy bonito, que también tiene 1000 climas en pocas distancias...desde Ourense a La Coruña teneis más variedad que desde Burgos a Segovia.


----------



## Ferreiro (24 Dez 2010 às 20:32)

Snark disse:


> Por eso yo te mando un mensaje privado para decirte que tonterias podemos hablarlas por privado.
> 
> Tu sabes si has vivido en Madrid, que la ciudad no es fría, Madrid no es una ciudad fría, quién ha dicho eso?. Madrid tiene solo 4 días de nieve al año, no es una ciudad de mucha nieve. Estoy totalmente de acuerdo que para estar en 40ºN es un lugar cálido, quizás el más cálido del mundo a esta latitud, pero aún así Madrid es grande y tiene muchas variaciones.
> 
> Galicia es un lugar muy bonito, que también tiene 1000 climas en pocas distancias...desde Ourense a La Coruña teneis más variedad que desde Burgos a Segovia.



Mira somentes vouche dicir uma cousa. Todos os dados que posteo sao sacados de instituçaos oficiais . Sempre digo o enlace donde se poden verificar. Estou tranquilo.
Se os dados nao te agradan nao e a minha culpa. Entao tes que irte deste país a outro mais frio.


----------



## Snark (24 Dez 2010 às 20:34)

Ferreiro disse:


> Mira somentes vouche dicir uma cousa. Todos os dados que posteo sao sacados de instituçaos oficiais. Sempre digo o enlace donde se poden verificar. Tenho a conciencia tranquila.
> Se os dados nao te agradan, nao e a minha culpa. Entao tes que irte deste país a outro mais frio.



Me gusta mi clima amigo Galego, me gusta mucho, no lo cambio por nada del mundo. Te dejo viendo tus datos oficiales. Te hemos puesto datos oficiales y te has reido de ellos.
Si quieres este es el punto y final de la estupida conversación que a nuestros amigos portugueses creo que les está cansando.

Un saludo y de verdad te deseo Feliz Navidad amigo Galego. somos 4 personas que nos gusta el clima, no es bueno que discutamos por tonterías.


----------



## Ferreiro (24 Dez 2010 às 20:39)

Snark disse:


> Me gusta mi clima amigo Galego, me gusta mucho, no lo cambio por nada del mundo. Te dejo viendo tus datos oficiales. Te hemos puesto datos oficiales y te has reido de ellos.
> Si quieres este es el punto y final de la estupida conversación que a nuestros amigos portugueses creo que les está cansando.
> 
> Un saludo y de verdad te deseo Feliz Navidad amigo Galego. somos 4 personas que nos gusta el clima, no es bueno que discutamos por tonterías.



Nao confundas a xente. Os dados oficiais ata o de agora somentes os puxen eu. Continuamos á espera deses links com os dados de Pek. Donde estao os enlaces aos seus dados para poder opinar sobre os mesmos? 

Feliz Nadal para ti tamén.


----------



## boneli (24 Dez 2010 às 21:24)

*Re: Seguimento Litoral Norte - Dezembro 2010*

As vezes tudo o que e demais e exgero.
Neve demais tras disto. O meu natal vai ser sozinho no aeroporto de Heindoven.
Maior nevao desde 1919 fez com que o meu voo fosse anulado. E espero pacientemente com 7 negativos la fora e a pensar na minha familia ai em Portugal. A todos voces um santo natal e claro que parte desta neve chegue ai....uns com tanto outros com tao pouco.

Desculpem o off topic


----------



## Snark (24 Dez 2010 às 21:59)

Olá amigos Portugueses

Algunas temperaturas en Europa:

Edinburgh (Scotland): -10º
London: 0º
París: -1º

*Espanha:*

Madrid (Retiro): 0º
Madrid (Puerta de hierro): -1,8º
Madrid Aeropuerto: -0,8º
León: -2,7º
Segovia: -1,5º
Valladolid: -0,3º
Sevilla: 8,8º
Zaragoza: 4,9º
Barcelona: 10º

Buena noche amigos!


----------



## Snark (25 Dez 2010 às 01:55)

*Re: Seguimento Litoral Norte - Dezembro 2010*



boneli disse:


> As vezes tudo o que e demais e exgero.
> Neve demais tras disto. O meu natal vai ser sozinho no aeroporto de Heindoven.
> Maior nevao desde 1919 fez com que o meu voo fosse anulado. E espero pacientemente com 7 negativos la fora e a pensar na minha familia ai em Portugal. A todos voces um santo natal e claro que parte desta neve chegue ai....uns com tanto outros com tao pouco.
> 
> Desculpem o off topic




Un saludo desde Iberia amigo!, espero que pronto puedas estar con tu familia.


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (25 Dez 2010 às 02:46)

*Milhares de pessoas passam Consoada retidas em aeroportos e estradas*

O temporal que afecta o centro e norte da Europa voltou hoje, sexta-feira, a causar problemas, com cancelamentos e atrasos no tráfego aéreo e cortes nas estradas e ferrovias, obrigando milhares de pessoas a passar a Noite de Natal longe das famílias.

França, Bélgica, Alemanha, Holanda e Irlanda foram os países que mais sofreram até agora com a neve, que levou ao encerramento de alguns aeroportos e ao cancelamento de centenas de voos.

Metade dos voos previstos para hoje de manhã no principal aeroporto de França (Roissy-Charles de Gaulle) teve de ser anulada e cerca de um terço das ligações da tarde também não se realizou, sobretudo devido aos problemas de abastecimento de anticongelante, que não chegou ao aeroporto devido aos problemas de circulação nas estradas.

Entretanto, a Direcção-Geral de Aviação Civil de França já disse que o tráfego aéreo deste aeroporto deve melhorar progressivamente durante a noite de hoje e voltar à "normalidade" no sábado.

Em Orly, outro aeroporto de Paris, manteve-se o programa previsto, apesar dos atrasos, como também se verificou nos serviços ferroviários, sobretudo no este e sudeste do país. A circulação nas estradas está perturbada em vários departamentos, sendo que 21 deles continuam hoje em alerta, na sequência da neve.

Na Bélgica, as dificuldades no tráfego no aeroporto internacional de Bruxelas, cujas pistas estiveram encerradas durante várias horas, deixou em terra mais de dois mil passageiros, muitos dos quais passaram a noite no terminal.

De acordo com a imprensa local, os hotéis que rodeiam o aeroporto estão lotados e, por isso, a Cruz Vermelha está a instalar camas dobráveis para acolher os passageiros nas gares do aeroporto, esperando-se que a situação melhore durante o fim-de-semana, não se prevendo mais nevões.

O aeroporto de Dusseldorf, o terceiro maior da Alemanha em termos de volume de tráfego aéreo, esteve encerrado até às 11:00, restabelecendo-se parcialmente quando já se contavam quase cem voos anulados e 335 adiados. 

Em Frankfurt, o aeroporto de maior tráfego aéreo da Europa Continental, os cancelamentos foram isolados, sendo anulados os voos com destino a Paris. Em geral, nos outros aeroportos alemães registaram-se atrasos de uma a duas horas em praticamente todos os voos.

A situação no tráfego ferroviário foi de colapso total na metade norte e este da Alemanha, obrigando ao encerramento das vias entre Berlim e Hannover durante toda a manhã de hoje devido ao congelamento da estrutura eléctrica das linhas.

Na Irlanda, o aeroporto de Dublin foi hoje reaberto, depois de cerca de 40 mil passageiros terem sido afectados pelas 120 mil toneladas de neve acumulada.

Também no Reino Unido, os principais problemas ocorreram nos serviços ferroviários, estando os aeroportos a operar de forma quase normal.

O norte de Itália está em alerta devido às fortes chuvadas que podem fazer transbordar alguns rios. Veneza regista já inundações em mais de metade da cidade. 

A região a que pertence a cidade dos canais, Veneto, é uma das que a Protecção Civil colocou em alerta, na sequência das inundações que podem ocorrer pelas chuvadas previstas para o fim-de-semana de Natal no centro e norte de Itália.

No sul do país também há preocupações com o mau tempo, sobretudo devido ao vento e ao estado do mar, que obrigou à interrupção de algumas comunicações marítimas.

Fonte: JN
http://jn.sapo.pt/PaginaInicial/Sociedade/Interior.aspx?content_id=1742456


----------



## Pek (25 Dez 2010 às 03:05)

Es lo último que diré sobre este tema:

 TODOS, ABSOLUTAMENTE TODOS LOS DATOS QUE HE OFRECIDO EN MIS ÚLTIMAS INTERVENCIONES SON DATOS *OFICIALES* DE AEMET. Las dos fuentes que he utilizado son :

- 1. ftp://ftpdatos.aemet.es/series_climatologicas/ Para el caso de los días inferiores a -4,5 ºC en la última década

- 2. Libro (o publicación, como se prefiera) oficial de la Consejería de Medio Ambiente de la Comunidad Autónoma de Madrid en colaboración con el Ministerio de Medio Ambiente y AEMET sobre la climatología de la región madrileña, para todo lo demás. No hay enlace porque es un libro y NO ESTÁ ONLINE. El libro es más que grueso y tiene más información oficial que cualquiera de las webs que uno se pueda imaginar habidas y por haber de la región madrileña y su entorno. Ya he ofrecido imágenes del mismo para garantizar la veracidad de mis palabras. Si alguien no se lo cree, ya sabe...

 Punto y Final

 P.D.1: Madrid NO es una ciudad fría (al menos yo no lo considero) y sus estaciones van, en función de su localización exacta y de la mayor o menor influencia de la isla de calor, en temperaturas medias del mes más frío de unos 4 ºC (en Puerta de Hierro) a unos 6 ºC (en Retiro). Pero sí es una ciudad que puede sorprender a cualquiera. Este pasado invierno sin ir más lejos en el barrio madrileño de Sanchinarro (donde resido algunas temporadas) hubo 8 nevadas que cuajaron en el suelo y la nieve duró cubriendo el suelo de parques y jardines (de los otros lados la quitan) no menos de 15 días (en los barrios más céntricos no dura tanto). De otras zonas de la Comunidad mejor ni hablo, ni de Algete (que aumenta esas últimas cifras con creces), y menos aún de mi pueblo. Por cierto, definir la frialdad de un sitio por lo que nieva es un ERROR, ya que hay multitud de lugares en el planeta absolutamente gélidos pero también muy secos en que nieva poquísimo.

 P.D. 2: Lo que ha pasado estos días hasta el momento en Iberia NO es una ola de frío, pero ni de lejos, vamos. Hablemos con propiedad que cada vez parace esto más un medio de comunicación sensacionalista que hace noticia de lo no noticiable.

 P.D.3: Los datos climatológicos que ofrece AEMET en su *web* NO SON SUFICIENTES para definir el clima de región alguna (y menos en un país de la variedad de España incluso a escala muy local, como ha quedado plenamente constatado). Son pocos, y encima muchos de ellos poco a nada representativos de la generalidad del territorio en que se encuentran (más allá de los 5 m2 que SÍ puede representar con claridad). No es ningún secreto que las estaciones de Ávila, Soria, Segovia... están colocadas en los peores sitios posibles y que un cambio de ubicación mínimo de la estación de referencia generaría una diferencia muy grande (eso ya ha sucedido como hemos explicado. Véase el caso de Ávila que ya he comentado en anteriores posts con sus -27,6 ºC en la estación de Ávila "Aerodromo" ya desaparecida) El día que ofrezcan online en su web los datos de TODAS las estaciones y series climatológicas de que disponen en la gran red que tienen empezaré a cambiar de opinión (*incluyendo las series de las estaciones desaparecidas y las series y estaciones de los restantes organismos oficiales*, claro está), y ahí más de uno se llevará una sorpresa. Ah, y vuelvo a insistir CADA ESTACIÓN SE REPRESENTA A SÍ MISMA Y A NINGÚN LUGAR MÁS. Todo esto está suficientemente explicado con datos y pruebas por parte de unos cuantos foreros (no sólo yo). No intervendré más en este sentido ni en esta ridícula discusión con un absoluto lego en la materia.

 Feliz Navidad


----------



## Snark (25 Dez 2010 às 09:13)

Pek compañero, olvida esto, déjalo el chico este solo quiere molestar y ser el centro de atención.





Datos actuales 10:13 hora española:

Villalba (Madrid 900msnm 60.000 habitantes): -1,8º


----------



## Snark (25 Dez 2010 às 09:21)

Gil_Algarvio disse:


> *Milhares de pessoas passam Consoada retidas em aeroportos e estradas*
> 
> O temporal que afecta o centro e norte da Europa voltou hoje, sexta-feira, a causar problemas, com cancelamentos e atrasos no tráfego aéreo e cortes nas estradas e ferrovias, obrigando milhares de pessoas a passar a Noite de Natal longe das famílias.
> 
> ...




Si amigo, y ahora el problema está en las lluvias, en UK se va a derretir la nieve y viene mucha lluvía allí también....

Varios amigos mío de Erasmus están sin poder venir a Espanha por la nieve en Holanda.

Un Invierno en Europa de records.

Aqui en Iberia gracias a nuestro clima no es habitual esas cosas, y es una cosa de dar gracias.


----------



## FTerroso (25 Dez 2010 às 11:10)

Natal com muita neve! Foi isso que se passou aqui. Começou a nevar ontem dia 24 as 16hs e ate agora 12hs do dia 25 ainda neva. Cenario perfeito!

Sigo com -3°


obs: coisa feia essa briguinha dos espanhois ai heim? Nem da vontade mais de postar nada por aqui por causa disso. Vamos acalmar pessoal!


----------



## Meteo Caldas (25 Dez 2010 às 11:24)

Natal Branco por aqui tambem 

*5cm* caidos durante o dia de ontem,parou de nevar por volta das 22h.

Hoje sigo com céu muito nublado com pequenas abertas.
Temperatura Minima *-4,5°C* 
Temperatura Actual *-0,8°C*
Vento Moderado e desagradavel com rajadas de Nordeste,humidex -12°C 

http://www.hb9bza.net/netcam/netcam1.jpg


----------



## Pek (25 Dez 2010 às 12:45)

Agora mesmo. 

Sotres








Navarredonda de Gredos







Vista hacia una porción de la meseta norte desde La Pinilla


----------



## Ferreiro (25 Dez 2010 às 14:14)

Bo Nadal!!

Estas sao as temperaturas as 14h segundo AEMET no medio da entrada artica em Espanha.

A Corunha 11.0ºC
Santander 5,2ºC
Barcelona 11,5ºC
Valencia 12,8ºC
Sevilla 8,7ºC muito frio em esta cidade
Madrid 5,1ºC no aeroporto 6,5ºC

E nas cidades a maior altitude a mais de 1000 metros
Soria 0,4ºC (minima -1,7ºC)
Avila 0,5ºC (minima -3,4ºC)
Segovia 2,7ºC (minima -3,6ºC)


----------



## iceworld (25 Dez 2010 às 14:36)

AnDré disse:


> É um pouco off-topic, mas respondendo só à pergunta do iceworld.
> 
> Claro que temos sempre de esquiar para baixo.
> Mas sei de pelo menos uma no sul da Suécia (não muito longe de Copenhaga), que se chama Vallasen, cujo ponto mais alto da pista não deve ir além dos 150m, e se não vai à cota 0, anda lá perto.
> ...



Caríssimo, muito obrigado.
Obrigado pela confirmação de que temos que esquiar para baixo.
Quando se diz a que altitude se situa uma pista de esqui a referência é sempre ao topo e nunca ao fim da pista. Dai ter falado na questão das pistas à cota 0.
Boa continuação...de discussão.


----------



## Ferreiro (25 Dez 2010 às 15:58)

Quanto à queda de neve nevou apenas em Vitória entre as capitais provinciais. A altitude de Vitoria é 513 metros. É neve úmida com temperaturas entre 0ºC e 1ºC . A sua minima hoje foi 0,3ºC. Como quase sempre nas cidades espanholas nao durará muito. E a súa primeira neve no chao deste ano. 



. 


Em Soria, Avila, Segovia e Burgos nao ha nada.

Soria


----------



## Ferreiro (25 Dez 2010 às 16:16)

O tema da neve é muito complicado no centro de Espanha. Os dados de Navacerrada deste mês. Quase 2000 metros de altitude. Entre o dia 8 de dezembro e ate o dia 20 de nem um miserável centímetro de neve!!!!! E não por falta de precipitação. É pelo tema das altas temperaturas que derreten toda a neve. 

Os dados
http://www.ogimet.com/cgi-bin/gsynres?ind=08215&ano=2010&mes=12&day=25&hora=12&min=0&ndays=30

Não acham que é uma situação excepcional. Isso é muito comum na Cordilheira Central. Este ano está sendo mais frio que o normal. Nao ha excusas.


----------



## Dan (25 Dez 2010 às 17:02)

Ferreiro disse:


> O tema da neve é muito complicado no centro de Espanha. Os dados de Navacerrada deste mês. Quase 2000 metros de altitude. Entre o dia 8 de dezembro e ate o dia 20 de nem um miserável centímetro de neve!!!!! E não por falta de precipitação. É pelo tema das altas temperaturas que derreten toda a neve.
> 
> Os dados
> http://www.ogimet.com/cgi-bin/gsynres?ind=08215&ano=2010&mes=12&day=25&hora=12&min=0&ndays=30
> ...



Está sendo um ano mais frio por aí? Aqui não. Em termos de temperatura, este mês de Dezembro vai ficar próximo da média aqui em Bragança, mas o ano até deve ter anomalia positiva devido ao Verão muito quente.


----------



## Ferreiro (25 Dez 2010 às 17:37)

Dan disse:


> Está sendo um ano mais frio por aí? Aqui não. Em termos de temperatura, este mês de Dezembro vai ficar próximo da média aqui em Bragança, mas o ano até deve ter anomalia positiva devido ao Verão muito quente.



A temperatura media de dezembro em Navacerrada é 0,7ºC.
Podes verificalo no link
http://www.aemet.es/es/elclima/datosclimatologicos/valoresclimatologicos?l=2462&k=mad

A media de dezembro de 2010 estará por debaixo de 0ºC.


----------



## Ferreiro (25 Dez 2010 às 17:47)

Se em Navacerrada a quase 2000 metros já há dias sem neve na cidade de Segóvia a 1000 metros e perto de Navacerrada o tema da neve é uma miséria. 4 copos soltos que não conseguem assentar no chão.

Os dados de Segovia. 

http://www.ogimet.com/cgi-bin/gsynres?ind=08213&ano=2010&mes=12&day=25&hora=12&min=0&ndays=30

Cuase 20ºC en dezembro a mais de 1000 metros!!!


Que nao saia Snark dizendo que a estação está mal localizada. As das cidades do mundo estão bem localizadas?
As estações de Londres Paris e Moscu rodeadas por 10 milhões de habitantes estão bem localizadas?

E para rir e não parar.


----------



## Snark (25 Dez 2010 às 18:12)

Tendremos un poco más de entrada fría

Hace dos semanas las isos subieron hasta +10/+15! con una B de SW, la nieve desde Cádiz a los Pirineos desapareció.

Dejando records de temperatura en España como Segovia (Gracias amigo Galego por nombrarla)

En Villalba a 900msnm tuve una máxima de +16,6º en DICIEMBRE!!
Segovia registró entre 19 y 20º de máxima, siendo record histórico en dicha ciudad.




Datos Madrid, Ávila y Segovia a las 18:00

Temperatura  en Villalba: -0,1º
Temperatura  en Madrid (Retiro): 3,8º
Temperatura en Madrid (Barajas): 3,6º
Temperatura Madrid (Carabanchel, cerca del río): 3,3º
Temperatura Segovia: -0,5º
Temperatura Ávila: -0,9º

Un saludo amigos Lusos!


----------



## Snark (25 Dez 2010 às 18:16)

> Está sendo um ano mais frio por aí? Aqui não. Em termos de temperatura, este mês de Dezembro vai ficar próximo da média aqui em Bragança, mas o ano até deve ter anomalia positiva devido ao Verão muito quente.



Olá amigo, yo puedo hablar de mis datos personales.

En Villalba a 900msnm cerca de Madrid tengo anomalia positiva. Noviembre fue frío con 1 grado de anomalía negativa. Pero hemos tenido una semana con temperaturas muy altas en Diciembre que han subido mucho la media.

Un saludo amigo!


----------



## Bergidum (25 Dez 2010 às 21:22)

Unas imágenes de esta tarde en O Cebreiro, entre Lugo y León, 1300 m, -4ºC a las 5 de la tarde:
















Um saúdo a Ferreiro desde o trópico...


----------



## Snark (25 Dez 2010 às 23:43)

Bergidum disse:


> Unas imágenes de esta tarde en O Cebreiro, entre Lugo y León, 1300 m, -4ºC a las 5 de la tarde:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Precioso amigo, precioso. Gracias por las fotos


----------



## Aristocrata (26 Dez 2010 às 01:18)

Gostamos do seguimento do clima pela Europa fora, nomeadamente do que se passa aqui ao lado dentro da Península Ibérica. Mas a troca de "galhardetes" constante leva as pessoas a afastar-se daqui.

Todos sabemos que nas últimas décadas o clima tem vindo lentamente a aquecer.
É natural por isso que fenómenos como quedas de neve a cotas mais baixas e com tempos de manutenção da neve no solo por períodos prolongados tem vindo a ser mais raros. Nada de estranho, nada de especial, são observações feitas um pouco por todo o mundo, principalmente em cadeias montanhosas. Reparem que até os glaciares de montanha dos Alpes estão em risco por falta de neve suficiente para a reposição após o verão.
Será assim tão difícil transpor estes dados de observação para a Península Ibérica?!

Temos dados actuais, temos dados de mais de 1 século, dados nem todos informatizados, nem todos ao alcance de todos nós. Custa assim tanto assumir isto?

Parem com discussões e continuem com aquilo que é o objectivo deste espaço: de forma salutar trocamos opiniões e disponibilizamos os dados que cada um tem.

Este tópico parece-se com as discussões intermináveis dos políticos no parlamento.

Mudem um bocadinho o tema...Por favor!


----------



## Pek (26 Dez 2010 às 02:56)

Preciosas las fotos, Bergidum 

 Unas imágenes de hoy en Navarra. Fonte: www.diariodenavarra.es. Por cierto, máxima diurna hoy en Remendía (Navarra, 1093 m) de *-6,4 ºC* (14:00 horas) 


Peregrinos coreanos en el trayecto del Camino de Santiago entre Roncesvalles y Pamplona













Peregrino búlgaro en un punto cercano a los anteriores












El mismo peregrino se cruza con este coche







La carretera N-135 cerca de Roncesvalles







Raquetas de nieve en Roncesvalles (950 m)







Camión ambulante de pescado atendiendo a su clientela en Roncesvalles







Temperaturas destacadas ahora mismo (muy muy fiables aunque no oficiales):

-17,2 ºC (02:53) en Banhs de Tredós, estación Davis Vantage Pro2 con certificado C+ de climamas.com. http://www.climamas.com/idi/es/banhs/index.htm

-14,6 ºC (02:47) en Cantalojas, estación con sello Meteoclimatic de calidad destacada. http://www.meteoclimatic.com/perfil/ESCLM1900000019275A

 Y en ambos casos con viento muy ligero...

 Ojo hoy a las fuertes heladas en muchas localidades de la mitad norte de León y Palencia...


----------



## Meteo Caldas (26 Dez 2010 às 10:04)

Bom Dia

Mais um dia Gélido,temperatura Minima *-4,5°C* 

Céu limpo acompanhado de um vento moderado de Nordeste,rajada maxima 52km.

Os *5* cm de Neve estao congelados.

Temperatura Actual *-3,5°C*

http://www.hb9bza.net/netcam/netcam1.jpg


----------



## Snark (26 Dez 2010 às 10:44)

Olá amigos! 

Vamos a tener tiempo anticiclónico estos días con temperaturas quizás algo por encima de la media. Pero veremos que ocurre.

Desde Villalba (900msnm, Madrid, 60.000 habitantes):

Temperatura minima: -8,8º
Temperatura actual: 0,7º
Cielo despejado

Madrid (Zona SW, cerca del río a 606 msnm)

Temperatura mínima:-5,8º
Temperatura actual: 1,6º


Día precioso para ir a las montañas de Madrid nevadas, hay unos 30cm de nieve en la estación de Ski del Puerto de Navacerrada (poca nieve para ser casi Enero).

Un saludo amigos!


----------



## Pek (26 Dez 2010 às 11:55)

Mínimas en Algete:
- Mi casa:............................. -6,4 ºC
- Vega del río Guadalix:....... -8,1 ºC

Mínima en Buitrago DGT:..... -11,8 ºC

 Algunas imágenes de ahora mismo en el Sistema Central (desde mi casa en Algete tengo una vista preciosa pero no tanto tiempo como desearía para preparar un reportaje):

- Navarredonda de Gredos (Al fondo a la derecha podemos observar con nitidez el espectacular macizo de Gredos. Un lugar en que aguanta la nieve incluso todo el verano en conocidos ventisqueros)







- Cotos (la temperatura que marca está claramente mal)







- Entorno de Valdemartín


----------



## Ferreiro (26 Dez 2010 às 13:51)

Noite com muito frio nas cidades espanholas.
Dados de AEMET.

Teruel 900 metros -10ºC. Avila 1130 metros -8ºC. Segovia 1005 metros -8ºC. Burgos 900 metros Não há dados. Leon 916 metros -8ºC. Cuenca 945 metros -6ºC. Valladolid 735 metros -6ºC. Soria 1082 metros -5ºC.
Muito mais fria na pequena cidade de Reinosa 875 metros na cordilheira Cantábrica. Chegou a -13,7. Pode ser a temperatura mais baixa dos 662 observatórios de AEMET. Amanhã se saberá.

Agora as 14h é outra cousa.Todas com sol e temperaturas positivas. Soria 9,3ºC!!!. Reinosa já 2,3ºC e subirá mais.





Na minha cidade sol e 10ºC as 14h. Outras
Madride Retiro 3,8ºC
Madrid cidade universitaria 6,2ºC
Barcelona 10,8ºC
Valencia 13,4ºC
Sevilla 11,3ºC
Santander 6,2ºC
Malaga 15,6ºC

 Em Reinosa a neve já se derrete. 





Em Soria Burgos Avila e Segovia non ha neve. Quase sempre o mesmo.


----------



## Dan (26 Dez 2010 às 14:45)

> *Icy rain shuts down Moscow's airport, power lines*
> 
> MOSCOW – Icy rain has shut down Moscow's largest airport, coated roads with ice and left more than 200,000 people and 14 hospitals without electricity in winter, officials said.
> 
> ...



Fonte


----------



## Ferreiro (26 Dez 2010 às 14:58)

A temperatura sube. 15h.

Soria 9,6ºC. Leon 6,0ºC. Avila 3,2ºC. Segovia 2,3ºC. Reinosa 3,3ºC.






  O clima do meus país e assim. Uma entrada de ar frio do NE uma vez cada 30 dias com ceus claros e temperaturas noturnas baixas em cidades de grande altitude mas o dia é com temperaturas suaves.
   E de neve uma miséria porque aqui quando entra ar frio é seco. Se entra ar húmedo então a temperatura é moderada pelo qual a neve ao pouco de caer no chao ja se derrete. Meus vizinhos já sabem do que falo. 
Espanha não é a Alemanha. Nem sequer França !!!!!!


----------



## Snark (26 Dez 2010 às 16:14)

Buenas tardes amigos portugueses!

Desde el centro de España donde las isos a 850hpa ya rondan los +5

Villalba (Madrid):
Temperatura mínima:-8,8º
Temperatura máxima: 5,1º
Temperatura actual: 4º
Algunas nubes en el cielo.


Estamos teniendo un mes con pocos días de nieve por el centro de España, esta entrada fría de N como siempre ha sido practicamente seca con alguna ligera nevada.
Queda mucho Invierno todavía, las medias de Soria, Burgos y Ávila que superan los 20 días nivosos por año tienen que superarse este año !

Desapareció hace muchas horas la entradita fría...






Saludos desde el Espanha el nuevo país desertico y tropical


----------



## Meteo Caldas (26 Dez 2010 às 16:21)

Boa Tarde 

Dia de céu limpo,com vento moderado e constante de Nordeste.
Mais uma maxima negativa,ja sao muitas este mes, *-0,8°C*

Neste momento ja recomeçou a descida, *-1,4°C*.Estao a prever -10°C para esta madrugada com a reduçao do vento.


----------



## Dan (26 Dez 2010 às 16:27)

Algumas imagens das consequências da "freezing rain" em Moscovo.



>



Fonte


----------



## N_Fig (26 Dez 2010 às 17:10)

Snark disse:


> Buenas tardes amigos portugueses!
> 
> Desde el centro de España donde las isos a 850hpa ya rondan los +5
> 
> ...



Acho isso aí muito esquesito... Eu tenho por aí uma temperatura a 850HPA de à volta de 7/8ºC, mas ao nível do chão tenho 9ºC.


----------



## Bergidum (26 Dez 2010 às 18:41)

Finalmente a temperatura mais baixa em Iberia, em lugar habitado, foron os -14,9ºC de Cantalojas (Guadalajara), em estaçao Meteoclimatic, casi no vértice das provincias de Guadalajara (Castilla la Mancha), Segovia (Castilla y León) e Madrid.


----------



## duero (26 Dez 2010 às 19:01)

He leído algunas intervenciones acerca de que en el resto de Europa no sucede eso de que las temperaturas suban mucho tras periodos frios, o que a altitudes de 1000 metros practicamente se encuentren bajo cero la mitad del año, o que es imposible encontrar localidades a mas de 1000 metros con temperaturas "altas" para el invierno, etc....

No voy a comentar nada, ni dar opinión alguna, prefiero que los datos hablen por si mismos y que cada cual saque sus propias conclusiones:


DICIEMBRE DE 2009 y 2010 EN SERBIA

BELGRADO/SURCIN, 44º49'N 96 metros de altitud.

DIA   MAX   MIN 

31.....16.5...9.0		
30.....12.6...4.1		       
29.....7.8....-2.0		       
28.....7.1....1.6			       
27.....10.5...3.8			       
26.....*17.7...7.0* 
25.....*18.1...13.2* 
24.....*17.9...7.9* 
23.....15.1...4.8			       
22.....4.9....-7.9		       
21.....*-5.7...-21.5* 
20.....*-1.7.....-7.8* 
19.....*-4.9...-18.4* 
18.....-2.6...-6.7		      
17.....-2.0...-3.8		       
16.....-1.2...-3.1			       
15.....3.2....-1.6			       
14.....3.1....0.7			       
13.....4.3.....-0.2	



BELGRADO/SURCIN 

*ÚLTIMOS 10 DÍAS*

DÍA   MAX.  MIN

26.....11.0...-0.5	
25.....15.1...7.3	
24.....*18.9...12.2* 
23.....*18.9...10.4	*
22.....*16.9....1.0* 
21......7.6...-0.6	
20......5.7...-6.9
19......*2.0...-10.2	*
18.....*1.6....-9.8	*
17.....*-3.9...-7.9	*
16.....-2.0...-4.2	



*SJENICA*, 43º17'N, *1038 metros de altitud*.

DICIEMBRE 2009

DÍA   MAX      MIN

26.....*15.0....5.1	* 
25.....*14.2....9.4* 
24.....*12.5....8.0* 
23.....12.2....4.0		       
22......6.9...-10.3		       
21.....*-7.9...-22.3* 
20.....*-2.5....-9.9	* 
19.....*-3.8...-19.6* 
18.....-0.4....-10.4	


SJENICA, ÚLTIMOS 20 DÍAS DE DICIEMBRE DE 2010

DÍA   MAX   MIN

26.....8.6....-2.9
25.....*14.3...2.1	*
24.....*13.2...6.6* 
23.....*10.1...4.1	*
22.....11.3...2.0	
21.....9.5....0.6	
20.....2.6....-9.5	
19.....3.1....-11.8	
18.....2.4....-10.4	
17.....*-7.5...-18.4* 
16.....*-6.0...-14.0*
15.....-*7.2...-18.9* 
14.....*-3.2....-9.1	*
13......3.0....-4.0	
12.....0.7....-6.9	
11.....-2.7...-9.8	
10.....13.6...-7.5	
09.....*15.5...10.1* 
08.....*13.8...8.4	*
07.....*12.8...4.5* 
06.....5.5	-5.5


ZLATIBOR, 43º44'N, *1029 metros de altitud*

DICIEMBRE 2009

DÍA   MAX   MIN

31.....*15.4...8.0* 
30.....11.7...1.8		       
29.....4.4....-1.6	       
28.....3.2....-3.9	       
27.....1.4...	-1.0	       
26.....13.0...1.4		       
25.....*17.2...10.8	* 
24.....*13.3...9.3* 
23.....*13.8...6.0* 
22.....7.5....-4.1		       
21....	*-1.3...-16.8	  * 
20.....*-6.4...-13.9 * 
19.....*0.2....-13.7	* 
18.....*-7.5...-11.3* 
17.....*-5.6...-9.1	* 
16.....-4.4...-8.6		       
15.....-4.3...-7.2

ZLATIBOR, ÚLTIMOS DÍAS

DÍA   MAX.  MIN.
26.....2.9....-6.6
25.....10.0...2.9	
24.....*12.5...9.4* 
23.....*11.9...7.6* 
22.....10.4...6.6	
21.....*12.0...3.5* 
20.....7.4....-2.5	
19.....0.9....-10.4	
18.....1.5....-9.2	
17.....*-4.7...-13.0* 
15.....*.-6.2..-12.8* 
14.....*-7.1...-10.8* 
13.....-2.0...-7.1	
12.....3.0....-6.5	
11.....-4.9...-9.6	
10.....-2.5...-8.2	
09.....13.9...-3.9	
08.....*15.0....8.0	*
07.....*14.0...5.8*



KOPAONIK. 43º17'N. *1711 metros de altitud.*

DÍA   MAX.   MIN.
26.....-0.9...-3.0	
25.....3.3....-1.0	
24.....5.8....2.2	
23.....5.1....1.6	
22....	3.5....1.9	
21.....5.7....1.6	
20.....1.6....-6.0	
19.....-3.8...-11.6	
18.....-2.5...-12.2	
17.....-10.2..-16.2
16.....-12.2...-16.7	
15.....-10.5...-17.2	
14.....-10.7...-17.2	
13.....-6.6....-11.8
12.....-4.9...-11.1
11.....-10.8..-15.3	
10.....-6.8...-12.1	
09.....7.0.....-6.8	
08.....8.2....4.2	
07.....7.1....-0.4


----------



## Snark (26 Dez 2010 às 20:29)

Duero, no te has ido a Creta? escuché algo por aquí que decía que para encontrar algo igual tienes que ir a Creta o al extremo sur de Italia.


Buena helada se espera hoy

Villalba (60.000 habitantes, 900msnm, Madrid)

Temperatura actual: -3,1º


----------



## Ferreiro (26 Dez 2010 às 21:24)

Que ridiculo comparaçao. Belgrado está a 100 metros de altitude. Segóvia Ávila e Soria a mais de 1000 metros. E ainda assim Belgrado é muito mais fria e nivosa que qualquer das tres. Belgrado tem 0ºC em janeiro. Ávila e Soria 3ºC Segovia 4ºC!!!!!!!!!!!!!

O mesmo para Sjenica. A 1000 metros è muito mais fria que Navacerrada a quase 2000. 

E isso que o Inverno está a ser mais temperado do que o normal pelos Balcãs.

Em que outro lugar da Europa se encontram cidades a mais de 1000 metros com 4ºC de média em Janeiro???? Acho que somente nas ilhas da Sicília Córsega Cerdenha e Creta.


----------



## Pek (26 Dez 2010 às 21:29)

Uno de esos sitios de Iberia en que nieva una miseria cuando hay una entradita de norte y en que apenas dura la nieve...Roncesvalles (950 m). Fonte: forero *danielrojillo223* http://www.climaynievepirineos.com/foro/viewtopic.php?t=2092

Un coche























A 920 m más al sur







Burguete (850 m)







No demasiado lejos (también en Navarra), en Remendía (1093 m) están a las 21:00 (hora portuguesa) con -12,2 ºC. Es un dato oficial de MeteoNavarra.


----------



## Snark (26 Dez 2010 às 21:31)

Ferreiro disse:


> Que ridiculo comparaçao. Belgrado está a 100 metros de altitude. Segóvia Ávila e Soria para mais de 1000 metros. E ainda assim Belgrado é muito mais fria que qualquer das tres .
> 
> O mesmo para Snjeka. A 1000 metros è muito mais fria que Navacerrada a quase 2000.
> 
> E isso que o Inverno está a ser mais temperado do que o normal pelos Balcãs.



jeje tardaste en contestar amigo Galego! jeje voy a tomar un reloj para ver el tiempo que tardas en mostrar el clima español como si de marruecos hablaramos.

Quizás se te olvida decir que Serbia es un continente y España y Portugal es una Peninsula que está casi pegada con áfrica....
Pero no lo has visto amigo, no has visto lo que tanto te gusta ver?

17,2º en diciembre a 1000 metros!!!! en Serbia, en un continente con un congelador muy cerca.

Un detalle que quizás olvidas, El Puerto de Navacerrada está a 1800 metros no 2000 metros. Amigo...faltaste al colegio de geografía de niño?
Un saludo Ferreiro.

Mirar esto es Irlanda a nivel del mar....el mar congelado!

http://foro.meteored.com/meteorologia+general/10ordmc+a+nivel+del+mar+en+galway+isla+de+irlanda-t127733.0.html


----------



## Ferreiro (26 Dez 2010 às 22:22)

17ºC em Dezembro a 1000 metros na Sérvia. Parece certo. Mas compensados por muitos dias com temperaturas máximas de -7º C -6º C ou -5ºC. O final a média do mês de dezembro ou janeiro en Servia a 1000 metros fica muito abaixo de 0ºC. Na Espanha os 19º C deste Dezembro em Ávila e Segóvia somente se compensam com temperaturas máximas de 1º C 2º C a 3ºC
http://www.ogimet.com/cgi-bin/gsynres?ind=08213&ano=2010&mes=12&day=25&hora=18&min=0&ndays=30

Por isso, a média de Ávila e Segóvia e Navacerrada é tão alta. Não o digo eu. O diz AEMET. Segovia 4º C em Janeiro 5,1ºC en dezembro!!!!!!
http://www.aemet.es/es/elclima/datosclimatologicos/valoresclimatologicos?l=2465&k=cle

Navacerrada está a 1894 metros. Por isso disse quase 2000 metros
http://www.aemet.es/es/elclima/datosclimatologicos/valoresclimatologicos?k=mad

Como dizemos na minha terra. De onde não há não se pode tirar (sacar).

Tudo isso abúrrelle aos nossos vizinhos.
Deixai as comparações ridiculas com a Europa. Espanha sempre vai sair perdendo.


----------



## Snark (26 Dez 2010 às 22:48)

Sabes una cosa Ferreiro 1+1=2, me aburres ya bastante con tus cosas. Pienso que eres un troll que solo se ha metido en este foro para molestar a los españoles, no te veo en el foro de meteorología español diciendo estas cosas...por qué será?
Además hablas por los portugueses del foro, aquí ningún compañero portugués dice nada, eres tú la única persona que está todo el rato molestando y diciendo cosas estúpidas que solo demuestra tu poco conocimiento sobre el clima y la meteorología.


Temperatura actual en Villalba (60.000 habitantes, Madrid, 900msnm): -3,7º


----------



## Ferreiro (26 Dez 2010 às 22:57)

Pek disse:


> Uno de esos sitios de Iberia en que nieva una miseria cuando hay una entradita de norte y en que apenas dura la nieve...Roncesvalles (950 m).
> No demasiado lejos (también en Navarra), en Remendía (1093 m) están a las 21:00 (hora portuguesa) con -12,2 ºC. Es un dato oficial de MeteoNavarra.



Não conhecia essa estação meteorologica. Pelo que vejo é oficial. Não como essas medições de aficionados de Cantalojas e Peralejos competindo entre eles. No fórum que voce diz nao se tomam a sério os dados de Cantalojas e Peralejos. Remendia parece um bom lugar para baixas temperaturas. Está perto da fronteira da França. Hoje a máxima lá foi de 3,2ºC. A média de janeiro é de 1,4ºC segundo Meteonavarra. Nada especial.
É normal que em Roncesvalles na mesma fronteira com França neve mais. Mas não acho dure muito essa neve. A essa altitude em Espanha nao dura muito!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Snark (26 Dez 2010 às 23:02)

> Não como essas medições de aficionados de Cantalojas e Peralejos competindo entre eles. No fórum que voce diz nao se tomam a sério os dados de Cantalojas e Peralejos



sinceramente, por qué mientes? dónde están competiendo? 

http://www.meteoclimatic.com/perfil/ESCLM1900000019275A
_*Estación con sello Meteoclimatic de calidad destacada*_

Meteoclimatic en Espanha es una institución muy seria, deja de insultar por favor.

Ésto es Cantalojas


----------



## Ferreiro (26 Dez 2010 às 23:15)

Snark disse:


> sinceramente, por qué mientes? dónde están competiendo?
> 
> http://www.meteoclimatic.com/perfil/ESCLM1900000019275A
> _*Estación con sello Meteoclimatic de calidad destacada*_
> ...



Eu não minto. Não é uma instituição. É uma rede de aficionados onde qualquer pessoa pode colocar seus dados. E não têm nenhum tipo de controle por parte de nenhuma organização meteorológica nacional ou regional. As suas dados no são aceitos por AEMET nem por nenhuma outra agencia de meteorologia nacional no regional.

Neste outro fórum de meteorologia espanhola se ríen dos dados de Peralejos e Cantalojas:
http://www.climaynievepirineos.com/foro/viewtopic.php?t=463&start=60

O que é uma vergonha e que vocês venham a este fórum de Portugal tentando impressionar com dados que não são aceitos por nenhuma instituição oficial de meteorologia.


----------



## Aristocrata (26 Dez 2010 às 23:38)

Ferreiro disse:


> *1 - *Eu não minto. Não é uma instituição. É uma rede de aficionados onde qualquer pessoa pode colocar seus dados.
> *2 - *O que é uma vergonha e que vocês venham a este fórum de Portugal tentando impressionar com dados que não são aceitos por nenhuma instituição oficial de meteorologia.



*1 - *Não vejo nada de mal em dados colhidos por organizações particulares\amadoras, uma vez que a seriedade pode ser a mesma de organizações institucionais. O facto é este: há critérios de qualidade mínimos para fazer parte destas organizações. Muitas vezes as estações meteorológicas são de grande qualidade (profissional até).
Até por isso estamos cá nós entusiastas\amadores a disponibilizar os nossos dados, muitas vezes de zonas sem cobertura por parte das organizações oficiais.

*2 - *Não é vergonha tentar impressionar os membros e leitores deste fórum. De facto o que é vergonhoso é andarmos nesta lenga-lenga dias e dias a fio, situação caricata até...
Os dados que vão sendo colocados obedecem ao espírito do fórum. Podem ser de estações amadoras mas não significa que sejam falsos. Todos temos que entender que estes dados nos dão o clima aproximado destas zonas que, volto a frisar, não tem cobertura das entidades oficiais.
São os amadores, mais ou menos entusiastas, mais ou menos "profissionais" na meteorologia, que procuram preencher os espaços vazios na impossibilidade de existirem estações meteorológicas oficiais em cada espaço, em cada zona.

*Por favor: tornem este espaço mais salutar!*


----------



## Ferreiro (26 Dez 2010 às 23:42)

Aristocrata disse:


> *1 - *Não vejo nada de mal em dados colhidos por organizações particulares\amadoras, uma vez que a seriedade pode ser a mesma de organizações institucionais. O facto é este: há critérios de qualidade mínimos para fazer parte destas organizações. Muitas vezes as estações meteorológicas são de grande qualidade (profissional até).
> Até por isso estamos cá nós entusiastas\amadores a disponibilizar os nossos dados, muitas vezes de zonas sem cobertura por parte das organizações oficiais.
> 
> *2 - *Não é vergonha tentar impressionar os membros e leitores deste fórum. De facto o que é vergonhoso é andarmos nesta lenga-lenga dias e dias a fio, situação caricata até...
> ...



Se vostede pensa que os dados de Cantalojas sao certos está no seu dereito. Eu nao penso assim. O que no me podo calar e que venha a dicirme que eu estou *mentindo*. A rede Meteoclimatic nao é uma instituçao oficial de meteorología.


----------



## Aristocrata (27 Dez 2010 às 00:08)

Ferreiro disse:


> Se vostede pensa que os dados de Cantalojas sao certos está no seu dereito. Eu nao penso assim. O que no me podo calar e que venha a dicirme que eu estou *mentindo*. A rede Meteoclimatic nao é uma instituçao oficial de meteorología.



Eu não estou a assumir os dados aqui colocados como os correctos do ponto de vista oficial.
Assim como os dados que eu coloco no fórum são os dados *colhidos por mim*, a partir da informação que a minha estação Oregon WMR200 me dá, não sendo oficiais, são os mais aproximados à realidade que tenho, uma vez que a estação oficial mais próxima fica a 30 km de distância, também os dados colhidos em estações amadoras em Cantalojas serão o mais aproximados à realidade daquela zona.

E é isto que nutre o fórum. Nós recorremos aos dados oficiais do IM e da AEMET, e juntamos os dados recolhidos nestas estações amadoras para termos um percepção melhorada do clima na Península Ibérica.

Que importa se a estação amadora tem uma precisão de +/- 0,5ºC, +/- 1ºC, +/- 1,5ºC relativamente a uma estação profissional usada pelo IM\AEMET?
Se por acaso der uma temperatura mínima 1,5ºC inferior à realidade não será mesmo assim importante analisar este dado? Qual é a diferença se uma estação amadora der -25ºC e uma estação profissional der -23,5ºC? Será assim de descartar o valor da 1ª estação para nós amadores? A diferença afinal não será assim tanta...

Desculpem-me mas esta é a verdade dos factos: Uma estação amadora é afinal uma forma de sabermos mais sobre o clima de determinada região. E quantas estações amadoras tem melhores condições em relação às oficiais...


----------



## Ferreiro (27 Dez 2010 às 00:47)

Aristocrata disse:


> Eu não estou a assumir os dados aqui colocados como os correctos do ponto de vista oficial.
> Assim como os dados que eu coloco no fórum, são os dados *colhidos por mim* a partir da informação que a minha estação Oregon WMR200 me dá, não sendo oficiais são os mais aproximados à realidade que tenho, uma vez que a estação oficial mais próxima fica a 30 km de distância, também os dados colhidos em estações amadoras em Cantalojas serão o mais aproximados à realidade daquela zona.
> 
> E é isto que nutre o fórum. Nós recorremos aos dados oficiais do IM e da AEMET, e juntamos os dados recolhidos nestas estações amadoras para termos um percepção melhorada do clima na Península Ibérica.
> ...




Comprendo. O problema è que a estaçao de Cantalojas marcou a primeiros de dezembro -20ºC e Peralejos -18ºC e as estaçaos profissionais e oficiais do resto da provincia marcaron entre -10ºC e -13ºC. Iso é muita diferenza. Eu remato co tema de Cantalojas. Cada um que pense o que queira.


----------



## MSantos (27 Dez 2010 às 02:27)

Amigos de Espanha, não sou moderador mas que já chega insultos e discussões inúteis

Os dados das estações amadoras de Espanha são muito bem vindos neste fórum, a AEMET não consegue pôr estações em todo lado e é normal as estações não estarem nas zonas mais interessantes em termos meteorológicos.

Caro *Ferreiro* em Portugal também temos muitas estações amadoras, muitos membros deste fórum possuem as suas estações e colocam o seus valores aqui. Não são oficiais?... Não. E qual é o problema de não serem oficiais? 

Não tenho duvida que as pessoas que possuem estações em Espanha são pessoas sérias e que não têm interesse nenhum em inventar valores falsos


----------



## Snark (27 Dez 2010 às 07:48)

Ferreiro disse:


> Comprendo. O problema è que a estaçao de Cantalojas marcou a finais de novembro -20ºC e Peralejos -18ºC e as estaçaos profissionais e oficiais do resto da provincia marcaron entre -10ºC e -13ºC. Iso é muita diferenza. Eu remato co tema de Cantalojas. Cada um que pense o que queira.




No sabes nada del clima de Espanha y hablas como si sabes algo....lo primero dudo mucho que seas espanhol, lo segundo dudo mucho que seas aficionado a la meteorología y lo tercero estoy seguro que eres un troll que ha venido a este foro a molestar a los espanholes.

Cantalojas, Peralejos y muchos más sitios son puntos fríos en Espanha, ¿ has estado alguna vez allí?

Comparas temperaturas de Guadalajara ciudad y demás localidades que no tienen nada que ver con Cantalojas.




> Desculpem-me mas esta é a verdade dos factos: Uma estação amadora é afinal uma forma de sabermos mais sobre o clima de determinada região. E quantas estações amadoras tem melhores condições em relação às oficiais..



Totalmente de acuerdo.



> 2 - O que é uma vergonha e que vocês venham a este fórum de Portugal tentando impressionar com dados que não são aceitos por nenhuma instituição oficial de meteorologia.



Eres un poco pesado ya, *Quién está impresionando a quién?*, *es querer impresionar poner datos de estaciones reales?*.



> Eu não minto. Não é uma instituição. É uma rede de aficionados onde qualquer pessoa pode colocar seus dados. E não têm nenhum tipo de controle por parte de nenhuma organização meteorológica nacional ou regional. As suas dados no são aceitos por AEMET nem por nenhuma outra agencia de meteorologia nacional no regional.



Muchas veces *en la TV de España dan datos de estaciones de Meteoclimatic, en España eso es una institución seria*, y tú vienes aqui y tan tranquilo dices que es falso, cuando tu problema esque no sabes y no entiendes el clima de Espanha.


*Un ejemplo sencillo para que puedas entender:*

*Datos a las 07:45*

*Villalba* (900msnm, Madrid, 60.000 habitantes)
Temperatura: -5,1º

*Segovia* (970msnm)
Temperatura: 1,1º

*La Cañada *(ávila 1400msnm)
Temperatura: -1,7º


Ésto es el clima del centro de Espanha, diferencias muy grandes en pocos kilometros. ¿Vas entendiendo ya? o vas a seguir molestando a los foreros espanholes?.


----------



## Meteo Caldas (27 Dez 2010 às 10:34)

Bom Dia

Dia muito frio,a minima alcançou os *-9,3°C*  
A esta hora ainda bastante frio,*-4,0°C*

O céu encontra-se muito nublado com boas abertas por estratocumulos e altoestratos.
Hoje a maxima sera mais uma vez negativa,seguramente.

http://www.hb9bza.net/netcam/netcam1.jpg

http://www.givrine.ch/webcam/netcam.jpg

http://www.trinum.com/ibox/rousses/Images/webcams/lesroussesbalan_MEGA.jpg


----------



## Ferreiro (27 Dez 2010 às 14:47)

Boa tarde. As temperaturas segundo AEMET às 14h são 

Na minha cidade A Corunha 13,3ºC. Temos forte vento e céu cuberto ao 100%.

Nas principais cidades de Espanha
Madrid 4,9ºC (no aeroporto 6,0ºC)
Santander 12,7ºC (no aeroporto 14,7ºC)
Barcelona 10,8ºC
Valencia 14,2ºC
Sevilla 11,6ºC
Malaga porto 17,9ºC

Nas cidades a maior altitude 
Avila 1030 metros 8,7ºC
Segovia 1005 metros 9,7ºC
Soria 1082 metros 9,1ºC
Leon 916 3,4ºC é a capital provincial con menor temperatura

O grafico de Avila


----------



## Snark (27 Dez 2010 às 15:18)

> Madrid 4,9ºC (no aeroporto 6,0ºC)



4,9º? la estación esa está loca. a ver si quitan la estación de Retiro, marca mínimas cálidas y máximas frías en tiempo anticiclónico.
Es imposible esa máxima tan baja sin niebla en Madrid con una iso 7 u 8:






Hay zonas de Madrid ciudad que han llegado a 8º.


He vuelto de mi trabajo en Segovia,* Desde el Jueves hay nieve en donde el sol no toca* (vivimos en el 40ºN, lo que el sol toca por debajo de 1500 metros desaparece en un día o dos con alguna excepción de entradas muy frías).
Un día muy bueno para pasear por los parques y jardines de nuestras ciudades ibéricas.



_*Las montañas de Madrid hacen que la region NW de Madrid sea más fría que la zona de montañas de Segovia y Ávila en estas situaciones.*_


En mi ciudad (Villalba, 900 msnm, 60.000 habitantes, Madrid)

Iso a 850hpa: 7
Temperatura mínima: -5,9º (mia); -5,2º Meteoclimatic
Temperatura máxima: 8,1º (mia) ; 8,7º Meteoclimatic


Máxima de Segovia hoy: *11º* (Meteoclimatic)
Minima Segovia hoy: -2,5º (meteoclimatic)


Días muy buenos que tenemos en la península, perfectos para ir a las montañas a disfrutar de la nieve y del paisaje.

Un saludo


----------



## irpsit (27 Dez 2010 às 15:29)

E olha Meteo Caldas, e a situação de satélite parece normal. Imagina que se se desenvolver uma nova entrada de leste ou de norte, tu verás as temperaturas a caírem ainda mais...

Mas só se for uma entrada siberiana em Janeiro, parece que as massas do atlântico estão a ganhar mais terreno ultimamente. Que é o cenário que o Joe Bastardi prevê, o grosso do frio na europa central e de leste.

Entretanto, eu ja não vou este inverno para Viena, mas irei de novo à Islândia, que como é habitual tem estado com temperaturas bem positivas, uma grande anomalia quente, típica dos últimos anos. Ou seja, se calhar vou perder esse frio...



Meteo Caldas disse:


> Bom Dia
> 
> Dia muito frio,a minima alcançou os *-9,3°C*
> A esta hora ainda bastante frio,*-4,0°C*
> ...


----------



## Snark (27 Dez 2010 às 15:47)

Bajando rápidamente a estas horas 16:47 por el centro de Iberia.

*En Villalba:*
Temperatura mínima: -5,9º
Temperatura máxima: 8,1º
*Temperatura actual: 4,6º*
Cielo: Nuboso con nubes altas.
Viento: Calma


----------



## Meteo Caldas (27 Dez 2010 às 19:26)

Boa Noite 

Temperatura Maxima *-2,2°C*  
O céu esteve sempre muito nublado e assim continua.

Temperatura Actual *-4,6°C * mas nao devera descer muito mais.
Humidade Actual *85%*
Vento Nulo


----------



## Snark (27 Dez 2010 às 19:46)

Boa noite amigos!

Dónde están los pingüinos MeteoCaldas? jeje

En *Villalba (900msnm, Madrid, 60.000 habitantes) *la temperatura baja lentamente por el cielo cubierto de nubes altas.

Temperatura actual (20:44 hora Espanha): -0,2º

*Madrid ciudad (19:42 hora Espanha; Meteoclimatic):*

Puerta de Hierro: 3,8º
Madrid (Vallecas): 4,0º
Madrid (Plaza Castilla): 4,3º

*Segovia (Meteoclimatic, 1004msnm, 19:32):*2,8º
*Duruelo de la Sierra (Soria, 1185msnm, 19:32):* -2,0º


----------



## Meteo Caldas (27 Dez 2010 às 20:25)

ahah, sim Snark podiam muito bem estar pinguins por aqui...e os *3 a 4 cm*  de neve ainda estao bem presentes e congelados.
Muito perigoso! 

Temperatura Actual *-4,1°C* em ligeira subida.
Humidade Actual *82%*
Vento Nulo

Pressao Atmosférica *1026hPa*


----------



## AnDré (27 Dez 2010 às 21:19)

Anomalia da temperatura na semana anterior ao Natal na Europa.


----------



## Gerofil (27 Dez 2010 às 21:49)

*Águas do Sena sobem depois da neve *

As águas do rio Sena mantêm-se hoje acima dos 3,70 metros depois de um fim de semana de importantes subidas que provocaram o fechamento de algumas ruas e um conseguinte caos na circulação viária. Segundo as autoridades o plano de vigilância contra as inundações foi ativado ainda que se esclareceu que não se constataram danos importantes.
Ontem a companhia de Bateaux Mouches cancelou os percursos dos barcos turísticos que fazem excursiones através do rio. Espera-se que as águas comecem a baixar a partir da quarta-feira.
Certamente, este evento inusual, está bem longe da Paris que 100 anos atrás viveu entre o talento e o drama uma das maiores catástrofes naturais de sua história ao ficar submersa sob a água grande parte da cidade e seus arredores. Naquela época, o emblemático rio converteu 40 quilômetros de ruas em verdadeiros afluentes.
Alguns registros da época recolhidos no Larousse mensal ilustrado número 40 desse ano relatam que as águas atingiram 8,50 metros na ponte de Austerlitz, em outras anotações da Biblioteca Histórica de Paris, são citados 8,62 metros. Em qualquer caso, são cifras recorde. A partir de 21 de janeiro de 1910 a capital sofreu uma metamorfose que perturbou os transportes públicos, a eletricidade, o fornecimento e as comunicações e 20 mil imóveis foram submergidos, dos 80 mil existentes naquele momento. Nos bairros periféricos, conhecidos como banlieues, reportaram-se cerca de 30 mil casas devastadas e 150 mil danificadas.
Este palco marítimo, onde metrôs, bondes e ônibus desapareceram para darem lugar a cavalos com carretas e outras vias de trânsito similares ressuscita a cada ano e um século depois pode ser recordado graças a imagens, filmes e documentos expostos em vários centros culturais da capital. O grande alagamento do rio foi atribuído ao impacto das condições meteorológicas (um verão prévio muito chuvoso e um inverno com precipitações fracas mas contínuas) sobre o contexto geológico e urbanístico da capital.
Apesar dos anos não se pode assegurar que uma inundação desta envergadura não se repita, segundo os especialistas. Pelo contrário, Paris prepara-se há alguns anos para um evento similar e pôs em marcha um plano de prevenção para mitigar a devastação, que de qualquer forma seria desastrosa.

Prensa Latina


----------



## irpsit (28 Dez 2010 às 00:49)

As piores cheias, históricas, são aquelas que combinam fortes nevões seguida de chuvas fortes e subida ŕapida das temperaturas!

Precisamente o que se está a verificar: fortes nevões seguidos de chuvas. A frente que neste momento atravessa a França poderá ser então motivo de preocupação para Paris.

Têm sido assim também em Viena, históricamente, que levou a que a cidade desviasse o rio, criando um rio duplo, com diques nas margens, e um sistema que perante um caudal elevado, desvia a água para o segundo canal (ver abaixo). Desde que Viena montou este sistema, nunca mais teve cheias. Já Budapeste, no mesmo rio, mas mais abaixo, tem sido constantemente afectada. E desculpem este off-topic!!








Gerofil disse:


> *Águas do Sena sobem depois da neve *
> 
> As águas do rio Sena mantêm-se hoje acima dos 3,70 metros depois de um fim de semana de importantes subidas que provocaram o fechamento de algumas ruas e um conseguinte caos na circulação viária. Segundo as autoridades o plano de vigilância contra as inundações foi ativado ainda que se esclareceu que não se constataram danos importantes.
> Ontem a companhia de Bateaux Mouches cancelou os percursos dos barcos turísticos que fazem excursiones através do rio. Espera-se que as águas comecem a baixar a partir da quarta-feira.
> ...


----------



## irpsit (28 Dez 2010 às 00:54)

Parece que as temperaturas estiveram bem baixinhas hoje na Europa Central. Zurique segue com -9ºC, e Budapeste segue com -13ºC, o que é algo invulgar! Por outro na Islândia depois de uma semana geladinha, as temperaturas nos últimos dias chegaram a ultrapassar os 11ºC (entrada de sul atlântica)


----------



## Snark (28 Dez 2010 às 07:10)

AnDré disse:


> Anomalia da temperatura na semana anterior ao Natal na Europa.



Aquí esa semana tuvo +0,8º positiva.


Increible UK, anomalias de -7/-9º. En Glasgow y Edinburgh tienen nieve desde el 26 de Noviembre, es una cosa que no tiene referencia en el último siglo. Eu tenho muitos amigos de allí y me dicen que nunca vieron algo igual.


Quizás algún día a nosotros en Iberia nos venga algo parecido jejeje

*Villalba (Madrid)*
Temperatura mínima: -3,6º
Temperatura actual: -3,2º
Cielo cubierto por nubes altas

Buenos días amigos


----------



## Meteo Caldas (28 Dez 2010 às 10:31)

Bom dia

Surpresa,vai *Nevando* desde as 09.00h quando estava previsto que fosse chuva gelada  
Temperatura Actual *-1,6°C* ,mais frio que o previsto.
Temperatura Minima *-4,0*

http://www.hb9bza.net/netcam/netcam1.jpg

http://www.givrine.ch/webcam/netcam.jpg
http://www.iapc.ch/images/stories/webcam/LaBarillette.jpg

Edit 12.14h 
Ja nao neva,cai agora uma ligeira chuva gelada.Temperatura em nitida subida, -0,5°C


----------



## Z13 (28 Dez 2010 às 11:33)

Snark disse:


> Aquí esa semana tuvo +0,8º positiva.
> 
> 
> Increible UK, anomalias de -7/-9º. En Glasgow y Edinburgh tienen nieve desde el 26 de Noviembre, es una cosa que no tiene referencia en el último siglo. Eu tenho muitos amigos de allí y me dicen que nunca vieron algo igual.






Será a _corrente do golfo_ a dar uma curva...?


----------



## rozzo (28 Dez 2010 às 13:10)

Parece dos tempos em que o Tamisa congelava, na Pequena Idade do Gelo. 

Claro que estou a exagerar! Mas fora de brincadeira, desde que me recordo de acompanhar Meteorologia, não me lembro de ver o UK congelado de tal forma e durante tanto tempo, ao estilo da Escandinávia! 

Entretanto o Atlântico "já chegou", e aqueceu bastante mesmo todo o UK. 
Mas provavelmente em breve voltará o frio.

O padrão está fantástico para eles. (Para os que gostam de frio, porque na verdade está horrível para a vida quotidiana)


----------



## Dan (28 Dez 2010 às 15:21)

Rio Tamisa, Windsor Bridge.

Nos anos 50.





24-1-1963




Fonte: meteored


----------



## Meteo Caldas (29 Dez 2010 às 10:25)

Bom Dia

Depois de umas semanas de ausencia ai esta o *Nevoeiro* em força  
Visibildade Nula.

http://www.hb9bza.net/netcam/netcam1.jpg

Temperatura Actual *0,3°C*
Humidade Actual *98%*
Vento Nulo.


----------



## Ferreiro (29 Dez 2010 às 14:02)

Boa tarde. As temperaturas segundo a Agencia Espanhola de Meteorología (AEMET) às 14h (hora espanhola) são 

Na minha cidade A CORUNHA 16,8ºC. Céu muito nublado e algum vento.

Principais cidades do país
Madrid 10,1ºC e no aeroporto 11,5ºC
Bilbao nao ha dado
*Santander 17,8ºC. No aeroporto 18,3ºC Provavelmente a temperatura máxima da Europa hoje a esta hora.*
Barcelona 14,5ºC
Valencia 14,3ºC
Sevilla 18,1ºC
Malaga (Puerto) 16,7ºC

Cidades a maior altitude 
Avila 1030 metros 14,0ºC
Segovia 1005 metros 14,9ºC
Soria 1082 metros 12,1ºC
Leon 916 8,8ºC 

O grafico de Avila de 24 horas


----------



## João Soares (29 Dez 2010 às 14:11)

Ferreiro disse:


> Boa tarde. As temperaturas segundo a Agencia Espanhola de Meteorología (AEMET) às 14h (hora espanhola) são
> 
> *Santander 17,8ºC. No aeroporto 18,3ºC Provavelmente a temperatura máxima da Europa hoje a esta hora.*



Lamento informar-lhe, mas em Portugal Continental registam-se temperaturas mais altas que Santander (Aeroporto).
Comprove-o através da seguinte imagem:


----------



## Ferreiro (29 Dez 2010 às 15:08)

Certo. Na regiao de Lisboa alcançan 19ºC.

Em Espanha já se está a derreter toda a neve abaixo dos 1500 metros e até 
mais acima.

O Cebreiro 1300 metros na fronteira entre Galiza e Leon




Navarredonda de Gredos no Sistema (cordilheira) Central 1540 metros




 Muitas das estaçaos de ski estao abertas graças à neve artificial.

Valdezcaray no Sistema Iberico 




Alto Campoo na cordilheira cantabrica 1650 metros




La Molina. Pirineo de Catalunha





Depois de todos os insultos dos meus compatriotas por dicir que em Espanha a neve a 1000 metros de altitude nao dura muitos dias no chao a realidade dá-me a razão.


----------



## Snark (29 Dez 2010 às 17:31)

En Ávila (1134msnm) hay nieve aún en donde el sol no toca, seguramente con estas temperaturas mañana desaparezca toda. En Segovia (1000msnm) los últimos trozos de nieve han muerto hoy en la mañana.

Bueno día muy cálido con anomalía positiva de +4º y +5º


Máxima en villalba de 11,1º 


Saludos amigos


----------



## Bergidum (29 Dez 2010 às 20:14)

Em situaçoes de S, sempre no Cantábrico dispáramse as temperaturas, igual que con N soen ser moito baixas. De todas formas em todo o W de Europa as temperaturas están por cima do normal para a época.


----------



## Meteo Caldas (29 Dez 2010 às 20:50)

Boa Noite

Dia dominado pelo *Nevoeiro*,muito intenso durante a manha,um pouco menos da parte da  tarde
Neste momento vai-se instalando progressivamente 

http://www.hb9bza.net/netcam/netcam1.jpg

Amplitude térmica extremamente baixa devido ao nevoeiro 

Temperatura Minima -0,6°C
Temperatura Maxima 0,9°C

Temperatura Actual 0,5°C
Humidade Actual 100%
Vento Nulo

Pressao Atmosferica 1024hPa


----------



## Snark (29 Dez 2010 às 22:14)

Esto horrible jejejeje! 

Europa empieza en la iso 0 jejejeje.


----------



## J.S. (30 Dez 2010 às 01:31)

Bergidum disse:


> ¿Cuántas estaciones de esquí conoces a 800 m de altitud en Europa fuera de alguna escandinava?
> 
> Nadie dice que España sea el país más frío de Europa, y se le compara con países del entorno de Europa occidental, no se habla de Noruega o de Bielorrusia...
> 
> Por cierto, en Sotres ha habido años de varios meses de nieve cuajada...



Ardennen (Belgica) muitas (entre 400-700m), Eifel (alemanha)tambem....Sauerland..tambem. Porque alli, as temperaturas estão baixas no inverno. Por exemplo Mont Rigi (Ardennes) no janeiro: Tmediamax -0,2 C e minimas -4,9 C. E com muito precipitação (neve).


----------



## J.S. (30 Dez 2010 às 01:46)

Ferreiro disse:


> Muito dificil atopar em Europa a 1130 metros una media de janeiro de 2,8ºC e de 0,6ºC a 1900 metros. È muito quente a esas altitudes. Somentes imaxino tal cousa em Sicilia ou alguma illa grega ha a esa altitude.
> 
> Estarei sempre cos dados oficiais. Snark e Pek muito bla bla bla e nao sao capaces de dar un enlace oficial que demostre o que din.
> 
> ...



Não sei, mas sei que nos Ardennes aqui aos 600 metros estão -2,x como media das medias. 2,8 C como media....na costa esta normal. Aos - metros com grande influencia do mar. No interior da Holanda esta < 2,0 C. A 300 m altura, não temos uma estação mas acho que 0,0 C e mais ou menos a media.

Claro que estar no interior ajuda muito para obter um clima muito mais extremo, mas 1300 km mais ao sul não ajuda nada para obter temperaturas muitas baixas..

Auiq no extremo SO da Holanda ja temos 20-25 dias com cobertura de neve. 
Fui 42 no inverno anterior.  Esto certo que invernos frias aqui estão muito mais frios qu as no Espanha. O record de Janeiro e -7,0 C comom media das medias. -5,7 no dezembro e -6,7 no fevreiro (e -2,3 no Mars). Media das medias....Do inverno: -3,2 (dois vezes). Cobertura de neve maxima 81 dias (1962/63).


----------



## J.S. (30 Dez 2010 às 02:19)

Aristocrata disse:


> *1 - *Não vejo nada de mal em dados colhidos por organizações particulares\amadoras, uma vez que a seriedade pode ser a mesma de organizações institucionais. O facto é este: há critérios de qualidade mínimos para fazer parte destas organizações. Muitas vezes as estações meteorológicas são de grande qualidade (profissional até).
> Até por isso estamos cá nós entusiastas\amadores a disponibilizar os nossos dados, muitas vezes de zonas sem cobertura por parte das organizações oficiais.
> 
> *2 - *Não é vergonha tentar impressionar os membros e leitores deste fórum. De facto o que é vergonhoso é andarmos nesta lenga-lenga dias e dias a fio, situação caricata até...
> ...



Sorry (em Ingles) but without getting into the dispute at large, but Ferreiro is very right when he says that some "redes" are not official. I have checked many weatherstations, also from official institutes like the KNMI, whenever data became rather peculiar. And virtually everytime this could be deduced to local station errors. Like :trees, buildings, hedges.

In the case of amateurs, on top of that, this is generally lacking in so many cases:

- WMO surroundings (200m surrounding the station no obstacles, short grass etc). Virtually no one measures as such.
- Not a good sensorscreen
- No calibrated equipment (DAVIS vantage Pro has already an error of 0,5 C standard).

It is not to bring amateurs down. It is simply a fact that they rarely, rarely measure officialy. Their data are not right or wrong, they simply can not be compared with official data in most cases. Indeed rarely  organisations of amateurs check any station. There are a lot of wanabee-people. I have seen pictures of amateurs claiming "absolutely free" surroundings when in fact they were measuring in a largish garden (20-50 m or so) in a village. When I asked them to change their status (it is classified in the Netherlands) they simply did not respond...

So no: amateur stations can not be used as a comparison with official stations in most cases. You can easily get several degrees of difference in so many ways.

Ferreira, in my opinion, is also correct when he says that he does not need to live anywhere to dispute things. He has ample official data by AEMET to prove his point. Others have to show us data of the same quality and length 
(30 years) to prove him wrong. Not their subjective personal experiences.

I asked the quastion for data of -5 in Spain below 1000 metres. I have not seen any proof and I do not believe it in general. I think -2 is about as low as you get in the coldest places.


----------



## Snark (30 Dez 2010 às 08:13)

> I asked the quastion for data of -5 in Spain below 1000 metres. I have not seen any proof and I do not believe it in general. I think -2 is about as low as you get in the coldest places.




So do you think that in Spain is imposible to get -5º under 1000msnm?
In my city at 900msnm I have this year 16 under -5º.

Friend, Spain has a very difficult clime. We have so many valleys with city in these valleys, the minimun temperature are so cold there.

You say that the amateur stations are bad....and you say that oficial stations are good...well In the Spanish TV, Cantalojas, and some "amateur" weather stations more is showing in the weather time.
Because Madrid Retir for example is a bad station, if you come to Madrid one day, I will show you that station.
I work in Segovia, and I can see the weather in that city....and of course I can see the weather station....this is embarrasing for me because Spain is still a shit in that way...the weather stations were built in the Franco´s goverment and some of that are stupid stations.
If you go to Segovia, you can see the station as well, and you could to say....Spain is Africa!! (they don´t know buid a station!jejeje) 


Friend, one thing is if you say that te average in Spain under 1000msnm is -5º....of course this is impossible in Spain.


Cantalojas, and the North of Guadalajara region, East of Cuenca and West of Teruel, they are so cold places really, it is easy that zones are region between big mountains and valleys with high altitude.

Spain is a difficult climate....so difficult.



> So no: amateur stations can not be used as a comparison with official stations in most cases. You can easily get several degrees of difference in so many ways.



In Spain Meteoclimatic is an institution very seriously, I am an amateur for example jejeje, I can not be in meteoclimatic. There are people working in that project. They must to see if the station is good.


Hughs!


----------



## Meteo Caldas (30 Dez 2010 às 10:46)

Bom Dia 

Segundo dia consecutivo de *Nevoeiro* e ao ver as previsoes dao *Nevoeiro* até terca-feira..  

Temperatura Minima *0,4°C*
Temperatura Actual *1,9°C*
Humidade Actual *97%*
Vento Nulo

http://www.hb9bza.net/netcam/netcam1.jpg

A partir dos 800 metros o Nevoeiro desaparece 

http://www.givrine.ch/webcam/netcam.jpg

http://www.trinum.com/ibox/rousses/Images/webcams/lesroussesbalan_MEGA.jpg


----------



## J.S. (30 Dez 2010 às 10:51)

Snark disse:


> So do you think that in Spain is imposible to get -5º under 1000msnm?
> In my city at 900msnm I have this year 16 under -5º.



Well, I come back from a holiday in Danmark (and earlier than thought because Danmark is a second Netherlands and I got fed up totally with the snow I have seen here and there constantly since nov 25). So I have some time for some argument I guess :-)

I think we were talking about -5 as a medium of the minima. Has been a long time. I think since Mesogeiakos tried to do somehting similar with Athens....

I have my Sical Espresso at my hand, so I am ready to write!




> Friend, Spain has a very difficult clime. We have so many valleys with city in these valleys, the minimun temperature are so cold there.



So where is the 30 year AEMET data to show us this. I too have the impressin that PEK writes in a way that it is an allround thing. That was the point of Ferreiro too. In general, no AEMET data shows us this.



> You say that the amateur stations are bad....and you say that oficial stations are good...



If you quote, you have to quote correct. Otherwise you change what I say in a very essential way. As you can read, I have also checked official stations with erroneous data and they were erroneous because of the surroundings. Also KNMI stations. The instruments were in perfect conditions, the grass over here is always mown correctly. But in all these cases, there were near by obstacles and no WMO guidelines were followed. Moreover:the KNMI guidelines are more strict and they were not even close.

The point and to the point: which amateur measures according to WMO guidelines? Second point: in winter, if you have any barriers close to you but do not measure in a city but for instance in an open spot in the woods, you are going to measure lower minima in general.  Clearly lower. Because the easing wind makes the air around your station stable and thus it cools as no mixing is going on with warmer and colder air. This will happen in the open field. The open field is colder when there is virtually no wind.



> well In the Spanish TV, Cantalojas, and some "amateur" weather stations more is showing in the weather time.
> Because Madrid Retir for example is a bad station, if you come to Madrid one day, I will show you that station.
> I work in Segovia, and I can see the weather in that city....and of course I can see the weather station....this is embarrasing for me because Spain is still a shit in that way...the weather stations were built in the Franco´s goverment and some of that are stupid stations.
> If you go to Segovia, you can see the station as well, and you could to say....Spain is Africa!! (they don´t know buid a station!jejeje)



I am afraid I know that. But this can induce colder stations or warmer stations. The point still is that this does not make amateurstations any better. Second point is that all Spanish metstations must be bad than. 
I don't think so. I have seen station of agricultural "reds" and they measure in the open with good equipment and show comparable (within tenths of a degree) data compared to most AEMET stations. Like Cordoba Aeropuerto etcetc. There are some AEMET stations (in this COmparison Sevilla Aeropuerto) that is an outlier. It showed clearly in the minima and I showed these had to be influenced by Isla de calor. Pics after my remark proved this to be true.



> Friend, one thing is if you say that te average in Spain under 1000msnm is -5º....of course this is impossible in Spain.



I believe that is what we are talking about. I believe that -10 C is very possible every once in a while. Not to mention the -24 at Albacete in 2006/2007 or so...Snow cover, bright skies and no wind...



> Cantalojas, and the North of Guadalajara region, East of Cuenca and West of Teruel, they are so cold places really, it is easy that zones are region between big mountains and valleys with high altitude.



It is easy to get frost. It is not easy to go very low. That is why the average is not that low.



> Spain is a difficult climate....so difficult.



Not more difficult than Norway, Serbia, Austria, Germany, Italy, Turkey...If it is so difficult, it is difficult in both ways isn't it. If it is difficult, it is difficult for those who say: it is not possible as for people who say it is. You need good data to prove it.



> In Spain Meteoclimatic is an institution very seriously, I am an amateur for example jejeje, I can not be in meteoclimatic. There are people working in that project. They must to see if the station is good.



This is what I read:

"Proteger debidamente el sensor externo de temperatura y humedad. No se asignará ningún sello de calidad si el sensor termohigro no es correcto. 
Tener correctamente calibrada la presión atmosférica a nivel del mar. 
Tener el pluviómetro protegido correctamente del viento para evitar volcados involuntarios del balancín ocasionados por la fuerza de éste y lo suficiente alejado de obstáculos como paredes. 
Tener el anemómetro y veleta a los cuatro vientos cuanto sea posible en la medida de tus posibilidades. 
La instalación en torres de ventilación o chimeneas no está permitida aunque estas estén en desuso. 
Será necesario acreditar con fotografías la instalación realizada. Estas fotografías las tendréis que enviar a meteoclimaticmeteoclimatic·com indicando el código de la estación. Os pedimos que en las fotografías se observe tanto la situación de los sensores como la distancia de estos a las paredes, caso de haberlas. 
Un equipo de técnicos de Meteoclimatic revisará estas fotografías. Si la instalación es correcta se asignará este sello de calidad. Si se considera que la instalación no cumple los requisitos, indicaremos qué modificaciones hará falta realizar."

So: thermometer calibrada? No, nada de eso. Etc. 

Y esto:
"¿Qué valora este sello de calidad?
No se pretende valorar la calidad de los aparatos de la estación al contrario de lo que se pueda pensar, sino cómo son utilizados. Ya sabemos que las estaciones que se utilizan habitualmente no están homologadas por la OMM pero la mayoría son muy buenos aparatos si se utilizan correctamente."



En Holanda, tenemos estos (por e para amadoras):

1) VTR= Vrij (free): no hay ningun obstaculo cerca de la garita < 100 metros.
Fuera desta distancia, es 1/10 altura/distancia...Por ejemplo: un arbol de 15 m solo puede estar alli cuando este situa-se a 150m o mas. Etc.

2) Termometro calibrada oficial con papel y numero(serie) de calibracion y dato. Si no lo hay, tienes un estacion VtR y no VT. R=lo mismo, pero con el pluviometro. No es uno pluviometro calibrada? Tienes una estacion con r y no con R.

Si mediste en um jardim muy grande o em una villa com una jardim muy grande (sim obstaculo entre 20 metros), tienes una estacion B (bebouwde kom=Urban area).Libre si, sino con clara influencia de obstaculos en algunas situaciones. Y al final, la estacion S o s. S=stad=city. Esto es dentro una ciudad (al centro o o suburbano).

El tereno siempre debe estar con hierba con una altura menos de 5 cm. E siempre una altura de 1.50m sobre la hierba en una garita oficial (sensorscreen o stevensonscreen) Si no: es una estacion "v","b" o "s" e no "V", "B" o "S"..

Entonces, meteoclimatic garantia alguna cosa sino sin termometro calibrada y (sobretodo por esto) yo pienso que Ferreiro tiene razon. Ademas: meteoclimatic ha datos de 30 anos? Talvez 10 anos esta oke. Podemos comparar estos com estaciones oficiales cada mes para tener una indicacion qual es la diferencia en general. 


Oke, vamos a ver a cual es una estacion bueno para Meteoclimatic. Lo que es "bueno" es esta estacion:

http://www.meteoclimatic.com/perfil/PTCEN1600000002300A

1) a 3 m sobre el nivel de hierba.
2) arboles a menos de 2 metros
3) donde esta la hierba?
4) Vantage Pro (no esta calibrada)
5) anemometro no esta instalado crrecto


Isto exactamente que vemos siempre com estas estaciones. Sello de garantia no garantia nada para obter datos correctos em termos de WMO.

Ainda peor:

http://www.meteoclimatic.com/perfil/PTCEN1000000006420A

Qual es esto? En una ciudad??? Sin hierba etc. Ve las photographias! ?????????????????

En Espana, esto:

http://www.meteoclimatic.com/perfil/ESCYL0500000005294B

Increible. Pero esto es exactamento lo que pasa! MMO no existe aqui. Arboles muy cerca, un edificio tambien. Etcetc. Es muy possible medir temperaturas muy bajas assi. Arboles a 20-50 metros, menos viento etcetc...

http://www.meteoclimatic.com/perfil/ESEXT1000000010630A

COm un Oregon WMR-100! Que medir temperaturas entre 0-20 C al +/- 
1,0 C (fuera 0- e 20C, =/- 2 C!!!!). Y esto con sello de garantia.....

Nice initiative from Metoclimatic, but in this way they claim something that in reality can not be achieved because they let oo many stations in. To me, when I look at this, Ferreiro is very very right to dismiss any Meteoclimatic data as a mean to calculate local climates. To me, Meteoclimatic is not anything serios from that perspective. They claim something that is not there at all. May be to me that is something all to typical for latin Europe (starting in belgium) and somehting I really dislike in general over there compared to Northern Europe. Many things in Latin europe I like a lot more (warm people, good food and much more rleax and joue de vivre!!) but it seems to come at the expense of making things of exceptional quality and according to high standards. Like Italian cars: look beatiful, but they fall apart once you have bought them...I know, this is written in black and white so take it with a grain of salt. But you know what I mean. Your "Spain is Africa" signifies the same thing. 

The Dutch system (and not because I am Dutch!!) is a much tougher one. Better one. These Dutch station indeed can be compared to WMO stations and rarely show any deviations. If so, the amateur is simply not telling the truth about its situation..


----------



## Pek (30 Dez 2010 às 14:08)

En fin, lamentable toda esta situación...Hay tantas cosas inciertas (pero auténticas barbaridades, vamos) que "alguien" ha escrito en las últimas páginas que ni haré el esfuerzo de volver a ellas (o lo haré pero con más tiempo y más adelante, ya veremos). Eso sí, con lo de J.S. sí entro:

Tú dijiste esto en su momento:

"So excuse me but I find these -5 C values anywhere below *1500m* not credible at face value."

Ahora dices esto:

"I asked the quastion for data of -5 in Spain below *1000* metres. I have not seen any proof and I do not believe it in general. I think -2 is about as low as you get in the coldest places. "

La frase subrayada supone un auténtico error. Estás absolutamente equivocado. Fíjate que en la escasísima red de estaciones con series climatológicas 71-00 de la web oficial de AEMET ya tenemos una a unos 1000 metros (1056 m) con medias de las mínimas de diciembre: -2,0 ºC; enero: -3,5 ºC; febrero: -2,7 ºC y marzo: -1,6 ºC.

http://www.aemet.es/es/elclima/datosclimatologicos/valoresclimatologicos?l=3013&k=clm

 Y hay bastante estaciones oficiales (no online ni con series climatológicas en la web oficial) con medias de las mínimas más frías que las de esta estación, y de las de máximas ni hablamos... Y unas cuantas a menos de 1000 metros de altitud.

Antes que todo eso yo dije a N_Fig (que es por lo que venía todo) esto después de que el dijera que esperaba valores más bajos para Madrid (alrededor de los -5 ºC de media de las mínimas):

"-5 ºC de media de las mínimas *sólo se da en puntos muy concretos y fríos de zonas de cierta altitud* (no me refiero a alta montaña) de la región madrileña. Hay que entender que una media de las mínimas para un mes invernal de -5 ºC es un valor bajísimo, incluso para otras muchas zonas europeas"

Región madrileña: Comunidad Autónoma de Madrid y municipios limítrofes o muy cercanos de otras provincias circundantes. Y los -5 ºC de media *sólo se dan en puntos muy concretos de zonas con altitud considerable*, no son una generalidad como ya comenté. Esa afirmación mía viene dada a la luz de los datos oficiales de que dispongo y de la extrapolación de estos, claro: si en tal estación hay una media de -4 y pico, en tal zona cercana que es objetivamente más fría y todos los que somos de aquí lo sabemos bajará algo más... Asimismo hay datos de estaciones amateurs muy fiables con series de 10-11 años que indican lo mismo. No me lo he inventado yo porque me dé por ahí. 
Aviso: "cierta altitud" para España no es lo mismo que para los Países Bajos, Bélgica, Irlanda o Reino Unido. España es un país de elevada altitud media. Para nosotros, los del interior de España, 1300 msnm es "cierta altitud o considerable altitud" pero nunca alta montaña o gran altitud. Cuestión de perspectiva, supongo. Atendiendo a otras consideraciones y a modo meramente informativo, en España se considera alta montaña a las territorios por encima de los 2000 m en la zona sur, 1700-1800 en la zona centro y 1500 en la zona norte.

Y ahora los datos *OFICIALES* de AEMET para otras zonas de España. (J.S. AEMET ofrece online POQUÍSIMAS series completas de estaciones en su web oficial (y a eso se le une que en ciertas zonas tampoco es que haya demasiadas en el conjunto de la red oficial, y que bastantes de ellas están horriblemente situadas). Tiene MUCHAS, MUCHÍSIMAS más estaciones de las que ahí salen. Yo tengo los datos de algunas de esas muchas (aunque me faltan, claro). *Media de las mínimas en el mes más frío* en estaciones oficiales de AEMET por debajo de los 1500 m en los datos de que dispongo (insisto en que me faltan bastantes). Los períodos no son coincidentes pero para hacerse una idea SÍ sirven:

- Eriste Central (Huesca, 1100 m. 1971-2000):....................... -6,1 ºC
- Orbo Barrio de Vallejo (Palencia, 1082 m. 1969-1990):........... -5,9 ºC
- Vega de Codorno (Cuenca, 1345 m. 1967-1990):.................. -5,7 ºC
- Adrall (Lleida, *648 m*. 1971-2003):................................. -5,2 ºC 
- Unarre (Lleida, 1480 m. 1965-1990):.................................. -5,1 ºC
- Pont de Suert (Lleida, 845 m. 1965-2000):.......................... -5,0 ºC
- Vilaller (Lleida, 960 m. 1965-2000):.................................... -5,0 ºC
- San Juan de Redondo (Palencia, 1218 m. 1967-1990):........... -4,9 ºC
- Aldea del Rey Niño (Ávila, 1160 m. 1961-2003):.................... -4,7 ºC
- Orea Valdemorales (Guadalajara, 1485 m. 1961-1990):........... -4,7 ºC
- Ávila "Vivero El Álamo" (Ávila, 1080 m. 1980-2000):............... -4,6 ºC
- Callejo de Ordás (León, 960 m. 1971-2003):......................... -4,4 ºC
- Seira Central (Huesca, 816 m. 1961-1994):.......................... -4,3 ºC
...
- Graus "Ventas de Santa Lucía" (Huesca, *498 m*. 1961-1990):...-4,0 ºC

No incluyo estaciones de alta montaña, Red NIMET, otras estaciones oficiales del Ministerio de Medio Ambiente no pertenecientes a la red de AEMET, estaciones oficiales autonómicas, ni por supuesto estaciones de Meteoclimatic.

Repito, los -5 ºC de media de las mínimas en zonas no de alta montaña NO SON UNA GENERALIDAD pero haberlos haylos.

Nótese la diferencia ENORME en media de las mínimas del mes más frío entre la estación oficial de AEMET Ávila "Vivero El Álamo" 1080 m. 1980-2000: -4,6 ºC, y la otra oficial de AEMET de Ávila (la que sale en su web) 1130 m. 1971-2000 (período más frío que el anterior citado): -1,5 ºC. Bien, pues entre las dos sólo hay *2,5 km de distancia*. Y con Aldea del Rey Niño unos 8 km. ¿Entendeis ahora lo que os decía y la razón por la que no se puede generalizar con las estaciones?  

Nota: EL DÍA QUE AEMET LIBERE TODOS LOS DATOS DE SUS ESTACIONES CON TODAS SUS SERIES CLIMATOLÓGICAS, ASÍ COMO LAS ESTACIONES METEOROLÓGICAS DESAPARECIDAS, MÁS DE UNO SE VA A LLEVAR UNA SORPRESA CON LOS VALORES QUE OFRECEN Y CON LA REPRESENTATIVIDAD Y "BUENA COLOCACIÓN" DE ALGUNAS DE LAS POCAS ESTACIONES ONLINE QUE TIENE EN SU WEB OFICIAL. Creía que eso no era difícil de entender. Y ya ni hablo de otras estaciones del Ministerio oficiales, comunidades autónomas, etc... Insisto: CADA ESTACIÓN SE REPRESENTA A SÍ MISMA Y A NINGUNA MÁS.

Ah, por cierto, Peralejos de las Truchas tiene una estación oficial de AEMET cuyas mínimas absolutas de los últimos años (2001-2009) son: -20,5 ºC; -9,4 ºC; -14,5 ºC; -17,0 ºC; -20,3 ºC; -17,2 ºC; -19,5 ºC; -11,0 ºC; -18,2 ºC. Queda más que claro que la de Meteoclimatic no va a a su bola...Por cierto, estación que lleva un observador de AEMET...No hay nada peor que hablar desde la ignorancia y querer llevar la razón...

Y ya ni os pongo los datos oficiales de mínimas absolutas del SIAR o el SAIH que alguno seguro que se queda asustado y me acusa de mentir... 

El que no se lo crea, ya sabe, porque no volveré a tratar este tema. Ni muchos otros, que ya me he cansado... No soy Mesogeiakos (vaya comparación...) y no quiero convencer a nadie ni obligar a pensar como yo. Yo sé qué es lo que hay; pero si alguno no se lo cree a mí me da absolutamente lo mismo, ya que nadie me paga por ganar "adeptos"...

P.D.: Las dos estaciones Meteoclimatic de que hablé en su momento (Cantalojas y Duruelo) son estas:

http://www.meteoclimatic.com/perfil/ESCYL4200000042158B

http://www.meteoclimatic.com/perfil/ESCLM1900000019275A

No están en tejados precisamente. Comprobad vosotros mismos si son fiables o no...Sobre todo la colocación de Cantalojas es impecable. ¡Cuántas estaciones de AEMET están en peores condiciones que ésta!

Que cada uno saque sus propias conclusiones...


----------



## Ferreiro (30 Dez 2010 às 16:16)

Boa tarde!!!!!!!!!!!!

Sistema Iberico hoje. Webcam de Ventrosa 1500 metros de altitude. Nada de neve.
http://www.larioja.org/npRioja/default/defaultpage.jsp?idtab=442823






Pirineo de Aragon hoje. Cerler 1500 metros. Quase nada de neve.
http://www.turismobenasque.com/webcam.asp


----------



## Ferreiro (30 Dez 2010 às 16:24)

João Soares disse:


> Lamento informar-lhe, mas em Portugal Continental registam-se temperaturas mais altas que Santander (Aeroporto).
> Comprove-o através da seguinte imagem:



A temperatura maxima de onte no aeroporto de San Sebastian foi de 19,8ºC.
Em Lekeitio 20,3ºC.


----------



## N_Fig (30 Dez 2010 às 18:04)

Ferreiro disse:


> A temperatura maxima de onte no aeroporto de San Sebastian foi de 19,8ºC.
> Em Lekeitio 20,3ºC.



Em Lisboa ficou-se pelos 19,2ºC, pelo que poderá realmente ter sido a temperatura mais alta.


----------



## J.S. (30 Dez 2010 às 18:07)

*I thought + 3 C over here was warm.....*



N_Fig disse:


> Em Lisboa ficou-se pelos 19,2ºC, pelo que poderá realmente ter sido a temperatura mais alta.



Well, it felt warm. It has been thawing since 28 december and with drizzle, snow melts like crazy. But still there are nice pictures to be made. This evening, finally some sun again and temperature dropped quite fast to below zero in only a few minutes...


----------



## Snark (30 Dez 2010 às 18:14)

Hi friends, Olá amigos!

Sólo hay un día para fin de año!, esperemos que este 2011 sea muy nivoso jejeje.


Bueno, ya no hay nieve ni en Ávila ni en Segovia.
El Fohën en Segovia es mortal. 

Temperatura actual en Villalba (Madrid, 900msnm, 60.000 habitantes): *4,9º *
*LLuvia moderada*
*Cielo cubierto*

Creo que tendremos una semana algo cálida y húmeda por la península ibérica.

Nuestras montañas están casi sin nieve, algo muy raro para ser Enero....pero bueno es así, es la meteorología y sus deseos .


Saludos y buenas noches


----------



## Ferreiro (30 Dez 2010 às 23:44)

Snark disse:


> Hi friends, Olá amigos!
> 
> 
> Bueno, ya no hay nieve ni en Ávila ni en Segovia.
> ...



Em Avila e Segovia nao ha neve quase nunca com ou sem fohën. Somentes ha que mirar as webcams e quase nunca tem neve.
Webcam de Segovia
http://canales.elcomerciodigital.com/webcam/espana/castilla-leon/webcam-segovia.htm

Segundo AEMET a cidade de Ávila 1130 metros tem 20 dias de neve por ano. A cidade de Segóvia 1005 metros tem 13 dias de neve por ano. Mas a maioria dessas nevadas sao 4 copos que se derreten ao contato do chão.

Muitisimas vêzes trateir de ir ao ski em Janeiro e nao poder por falta de neve na Cordilheira Cantábrica. Sistema Iberico e Central o mesmo. Isso é algo muito comum nas montanhas da Espanha, ainda que ha anos mellores. Pirineos sao sempre um pouco mellor.

Exemplo Navacerrada janeiro 2007. 1900 metros!!! Nada de neve entre o dia 1 e o dia 23
http://www.ogimet.com/cgi-bin/gsodres?ind=082150-99999&ord=DIR&ano=2007&mes=01&day=31&ndays=31


----------



## Snark (31 Dez 2010 às 08:04)

*Ávila* La nieve en las sombras (dónde el sol no toca), duró desde el Jueves 23 hasta la tarde del Miércoles 29
*
Segovia* La nieve en las sombras duró desde el Jueves 23 hasta la mañana del miércoles 29.

Nada más que decir.



A por cierto se me olvidaba. En Navacerrada cayeron 150cm en una sola noche en Enero de 1996.
http://seguimeteo.forumcommunity.net/?t=34176055



Temperatura mínima: 4,7º
Temperatura actual: 5,1º
Cielo: Cubierto
LLuvia débil
Nevando sobre 1600 metros.


----------



## J.S. (31 Dez 2010 às 11:43)

Snark disse:


> *Ávila* La nieve en las sombras (dónde el sol no toca), duró desde el Jueves 23 hasta la tarde del Miércoles 29
> *
> Segovia* La nieve en las sombras duró desde el Jueves 23 hasta la mañana del miércoles 29.
> 
> ...



Penso que esta "na sombra" significa muito. Aqui na Holanda, que não e um pais conhecido pela neve (porque não e um pais com muita neve, claro!), a neve não tem problemas com o sol. E a diferença entre Espanha ao interior e um pais muito mais ao norte e isto: as temperaturas durante o dia estão mais baixo aqui.  Por exemplo: ha algumas meses (muito raro) que a temperatura nunca (!) atinge o 0,0 C. Nunca (fevreiro 1947) e muitas com 20-25 dias com Tmax < 0,0. Com vento de oeste ou Sudoeste, as temperaturas estão suaves com 8-10 C em invernos suaves. Agora. com o Mar do Norte a 4-5 C isto e quase impossivel. Olha a Inglaterra: 10-12 C ja!  E assim, o Tmedia das maximas esta geralmente entre 4-5 C. Portanto: a neve fica no solo com ou sem sol. O que e importante: a temperatura < 0,0 C! A sombre ajuda, quando a temperatura esta > 0,0 C e o Tdewpoint esta baixo do zero (talvez).

Vamos comparar com uma região muito perto (o sudeste da Holanda e parte destas ""montanhas"): os Ardennes. A media das Maximas aos 600m esta -0,3 em Janeiro. E assim, a neve esta la geralmente 60 dias cada ano. E muitas vezes 20-40 cm. Espanha, a 1000-1200 m, a media esta 6 ate 8 C! La vai a neve! 

Espanha interior tem um clima mais continental (claro) do que nosso, mas não tem um clima com invernos frias. Para mim, e sempre um clima suave e um verão quente mas com baixo humedade não horrivel. No inverno. algumes dias frios (mas Tmax quase sempre > 0,0 C) . Encima de 1500 m, isto e diferente claro. Qual e a parte (tamanho) de Espanha que fica encima de 1500m? 1 %?? 5% talvez?? Claro que isto não significa um grande parte do interior deste pais...


----------



## Ferreiro (31 Dez 2010 às 12:56)

Snark disse:


> *Ávila* La nieve en las sombras (dónde el sol no toca), duró desde el Jueves 23 hasta la tarde del Miércoles 29
> *
> Segovia* La nieve en las sombras duró desde el Jueves 23 hasta la mañana del miércoles 29.
> 
> ...



O dia 27 com uma temperatura em Segóvia de 11ºC já não restava nada de neve. A neve em Segóvia e Ávila e tanta miséria que os aficionados espanholas para somar dias com neve fazem o truque de levar em conta as pequenas montanhas de neve que ficam à sombra quando limpam as ruas. Essas demoram mais em derreterse. Mas nem com esse truque ficava neve neve o dia 27. 

As temperaturas en SEgovia os ultimos 4 días segundo AEMET. São as temperaturas oficiais, não as dum aficionado que coloca a sua estaçao no sítio onde sabe que o sol nao lhe da o dia e o gelo demora mais em derreterse.


----------



## Ferreiro (31 Dez 2010 às 13:16)

Ferreiro disse:


> O dia 27 com uma temperatura em Segóvia de 11ºC já não restava nada de neve. A neve em Segóvia e Ávila e tanta miséria que os aficionados espanholas para somar dias com neve fazem o truque de levar em conta as pequenas montanhas de neve que ficam à sombra quando limpam as ruas. Essas demoram mais em derreterse. Mas nem com esse truque ficava neve o dia 27.
> 
> As temperaturas en SEgovia os ultimos 4 días segundo AEMET. São as temperaturas oficiais, não as dum aficionado que coloca a sua estaçao no sítio onde sabe que o sol nao lhe da o dia e o gelo demora mais em derreterse.



O link aos dados de Segovia http://www.aemet.es/es/eltiempo/observacion/ultimosdatos?k=cle&l=2465&w=1&datos=det&x=&f=tmax

Hoje Soria. Sem neve como quase todos os dias do inverno. 

http://www.uraso.es/index.php?option=com_content&task=blogsection&id=5&Itemid=30#





Burgos a mesma historia
http://www.playawebcams.com/webcams...hp?var=1281&webcam=Burgos&isla=&limit_inf=168





Segovia
http://canales.elcomerciodigital.com/webcam/espana/castilla-leon/webcam-segovia.htm





E quando neva nestas cidades por muita neve que caiga aos dois dias freqüentemente não há nada no chão.


----------



## Snark (31 Dez 2010 às 13:19)

> Vamos comparar com uma região muito perto (o sudeste da Holanda e parte destas ""montanhas"): os Ardennes. A media das Maximas aos 600m esta -0,3 em Janeiro. E assim, a neve esta la geralmente 60 dias cada ano. E muitas vezes 20-40 cm. Espanha, a 1000-1200 m, a media esta 6 ate 8 C! La vai a neve!



Media de máximas cierto. También depende en que lugar de España estés.

El % de 1500 es mayor amigo, España tiene una media de 600msnm en altitud.

Holanda tiene frío por latitud, España lo tiene por altitud.

En la sombra la nieve si no llueve aguanta mucho tiempo, a no ser que vengan isos comenieves.

Lo dicho, *con mis ojos la nieve aguantó en Segovia* en las sombras hasta el Miércoles por la mañana...algo totalmente normal, otros años la nieve en las sombras si no llueve puede aguantar 10 días facilmente.


Por cierto, esto no es un post de seguimiento?

BTW: Is this a seguiment post?


----------



## Snark (31 Dez 2010 às 13:22)

> O dia 27 com uma temperatura em Segóvia de 11ºC já não restava nada de neve. A neve em Segóvia e Ávila e tanta miséria que os aficionados espanholas para somar dias com neve fazem o truque de levar em conta as pequenas montanhas de neve


----------



## Snark (31 Dez 2010 às 13:43)

Te veo aqui en este post Ferreiro, tienes un mensaje privado, de algo que es mejor hablarlo en privado.


----------



## Ferreiro (31 Dez 2010 às 13:44)

Os dados de AEMET nao minten nem as webcams tampouco.

Hoje a estaçao de ski de Alto Campoo na cordilheira Cantabrica e perto de Burgos está outra vez pechada por falta de neve. 

http://www.altocampoo.com/estacion_datostecnicos.php

A webcam a 1650 metros




A webcam a 1850 metros


----------



## Snark (31 Dez 2010 às 13:47)

Montañas de Madrid 1800msnm ahora:







Temperatura actual por Villalba de 7,5º



Cantalojas: 6,2º
Madrid Vallecas:8,6º
Madrid Puerta de Hierro: 10,2º


----------



## Meteo Caldas (31 Dez 2010 às 16:03)

Boa Tarde 

Boas festas para todos os Membros e Visitantes do Forum 
Que seja uma optima noite passado em Familia,com amigos ou mesmo sozinho. Venha 2011 

3 dia consecutivo de Nevoeiro.Amplitudes térmicas muito baixas.
Temperatura Minima 1,1°C
Temperatura Maxima 3,2°C

Temperatura Actual 2,7°C
Humidade Actual 90%
Vento Nulo

Até para o Ano


----------



## AnDré (5 Jan 2011 às 13:59)

Ainda sobre o mês de Dezembro, o mapa da anomalia da temperatura verificada no decorrer do mês.
Portugal completamente fora do contexto do "frio".


----------



## mesogeiakos (6 Fev 2011 às 04:31)

After more than 6 months I am coming back to give you the conclusions of the Attica vs Andalusia epic battle for August 2010.


*Each and every single station in Attica has beaten Andalusia in terms of highest mean monthly temperature even though Seville has experienced its warmest month on average!!*

http://www.aemet.es/es/elclima/datosclimatologicos/efemerides_extremos?o=5783&v=TMA&m=13

At the same time August 2010 was Athens' second warmest month on average.


Once again the Attica peninsula shows it's grip and prooves its extreme versatility by* becoming yet again the WARMEST area of the European continent on average during the summer...as always!!!*

Here are the final data in detail


After 31 days for August 2010






Extreme mins/maxes







Frequency of temps








Reference
http://www.ukweatherworld.co.uk/forum/forums/thread-view.asp?tid=38292&start=361


----------

